#ubuntu-se 2011-05-30
<amelia> jo, har varit rätt taskigt väder här på sistone.
<maxjezy> ja, de va lite trist
<maxjezy> blir nog bättre lite senare i sommar
<rolfblidborg> God natt!
<amelia> någon vaken som har koll på routing i cisco-brandväggar?
<Hund> Gäsp.
<zChris> amelia, ja det finns det säkert ;P
<Barre> go´mondag
<Barre> s/o/Ã¥/
<haffe> Fy tusan vad jag mår illa.
<xyzp> haffe, ätit någe dåligt?
<kodein> someone's got a case of the monday's
<haffe> Sovit för lite.
<haffe> kodein: Söker de mer folk där på Liu-it förresten?
<kodein> haffe: inte just nu, vad det verkar. jag tror det har varit lite ansökningar ute för microsoftgrejor hyfsat nyligen, dock
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Verkligheten börjar ju närma sig med stormsteg nu.
<kodein> jo, det är väl så
<haffe> NÃ¥ja.
<haffe> Det ska ju vara efterfrågat med ingenjörer säger de.
<kodein> inte så att du funderat på att bli forskarstuderande?
<haffe> Behöva undervisa?
<kodein> haha, det är ju iofs ett aber :)
<haffe> Hmmm.
<haffe> En fabriksrenoverad Thinkpad X120e kostar typ 1900:- i USA.
<Coffe> hur tusan sätter man partitionstyp på en dev som är gpt , fdisk fungerar ju inte :/
<carl-> parted
<carl-> Coffe: parted
<Coffe> carl-,  den stöder ju så få
<carl-> om det är så får du väl låta bli gpt .. vad är det för partitionstyp du behöver då som inte parted stöder Coffe ??
<Coffe> ja den är GPT, men partitiones typ är fel, den ska anv i LVM
<delhage> set # lvm on?
<delhage> där # är partionsnumret
<Coffe> löste det. till slut fattade openfiler hur stor min disk var å lät mig anv gui
<larsemil> haffe: billigt
<gabulyaz> hej allihoppa!
<kodein> gabulyaz: hej! *kjamiz* <333
<Coffe> hmmm , skapar en ny iscsi utdelning.   knyter upp den med en host, å då finns det där redan en partition . fattar nada, kan vara så att min storage tror att lvm jag skapar på den är dess egen, de ska gå att få lvm att inte bry sig om vissa partitioner
<gabulyaz> finns det någon här som har erfarenhet med radiant cms?
<bent45> Vad kallas någon som går i högskola?
<bent45> Högskolist? :P
<larsemil> student
<bent45> Student är man väl även om man går i första klass?
<larsemil> då är man väl mer av en elev
<bent45> Elev... student...
<lillem4n> Alltså, min touchpad stendör efter varje gång min laptop somnat... finns det något sätt att rescanna hårdvaran eller nåt, så jag kan få den att funka utan att starta om varenda gång?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> behöver en liten dokumenteringssajt för vårat labb, teknisk dokumentation om systemen samt lite presentationer kring HW/SW och labb-instruktioner. Eftersöker ett enkelt system (funderar på mediawiki) för att sätta upp det, kommentarer?
<bent45> Skicka runt en .txt mellan er e-brevledes.
<andol> Barre: Tja, vad gäller wikis så tycker jag personligen snäppet bättre om dokuwiki för dylika andamål. Ännu bättre tycker jag om text-filer i ett gemensamt git-repo, men den lösningen förutsätter ju att dokumentationen är till för "rätt" folk.
<Barre> andol: tack, skall kolla på docuwiki. Gällande text-filer så är det inte ett alternativ då det är både video, bilder och ppt-presentationer som innefattas i en demo...
<andol> Barre: Konvetera till ascii-grafik? :P
<Barre> andol: självklart, att jag inte tänkte på det....
<HeMan> Barre: libcaca ftw!
<bamsefar> Barre: Confluence kör vi för det. :)
<Barre> DokuWiki it is, slipper db-backend
<bent45> Total-overkill som vanligt.
<bent45> Ni skulle bara kunna utbyta MSN-adresser.
<Barre> bamsefar: budget för detta är lite mindre än 0:-
<Barre> bent45: hur vet du det? Har du mailadresserna på de framtida kunder som skall låna demoracket? ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: $10 för 10 users.
<bent45> Demorack?
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag vill låna demoracket! ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: $10 > $0
<bamsefar> True
<bent45> Jag vill ha tennisracket.
<Barre> bamsefar: tror jag att du vill, men det kanske blir så när jag fått övertyga dig och dina utvecklare att det lönar sig i längden att skriva sina applikationer mot ett inteligent object-store istället för databaser och filsystem
<Barre> bamsefar: http://www.snia.org/cloud & http://cdmi.sniacloud.com/index.htm#CDMI_Spec/13-Exported_Protocols/13-Exported_Protocols.htm
<Barre> http://cdmi.sniacloud.com/index.htm#CDMI_Spec/Title/Title.htm menar jag så klart, men du hittar säker dit...
<bent45> Glöm inte att molna molnets moln, för annars moln moln i moln med moln och då kan moln moln moln moln.
<bamsefar> Barre: Haha :)
<Philip5> dagon_: och idag blir det till att kolla på nytt avsnitt av GoT :D
<Barre> Philip5: grym serie
<gabulyaz> jag har haft problem med skype de senaste dagarna, den startar inte alls
<arand> gabulyaz: /msg ubottu !skypefail
<gabulyaz> arand: ???
<Coffe> håller på med lite bash programering, får ut en lista av saker från ett program, men jag vill ignorera första raden, bra sätt att göra det ?
<arand> gabulyaz: Doit!
<rolfblidborg> God morgon!
<gabulyaz> arand: vad vill du att jag ska göra?
<arand> gabulyaz: /msg ubottu !skypefail
<gabulyaz> ok hur många gånger kan du skriva den jag förstor inte...
<gabulyaz> skype
<arand> Skicka ett privat meddelande till ubottu med "!skypefail"
<gabulyaz> aha, så skriver ni här... :-)
<arand> Så får du tillbaka: Skype are currently having issues with connection problems and are working on a fix. A temporary fix can be found at https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10874/I-m-having-problems-with-Skype-today
<arand> Inte generellt sett, men för sådana saker är det det snabbaste sättet att förmedla informationen
<gabulyaz> hur skickar man privata meddelandet?
<arand>  /msg nick meddelande
<gabulyaz> men var snäll och tänka på dem också som inte här så ofta... :-)
<gabulyaz> tack
<arand> hmm
<gabulyaz> :-)
<arand> Coffe: tail -n +2
<Coffe> arand,  tack :)
<arand> Oh, hey, Linux 3.0 i nästa version.
<Barre> mm... ingen 2.6.41 inte...
<kodein> när de kommer upp till version 7 kanske det är moget för skrivbordet
<arand> Till och med .40 som omdöps?
<kodein> det är väl nvidia-fason på att döpa om saker?
<Barre> ja, ser ut som det... trodde i min enfald att .40 skulle komma
<dagon_> all hail linux 3.0!
 * rolfblidborg hails linux 3.0
<Barre> äh.. är ju bara ett nummer, skulle kunna heta vad som helst för min del, men jag kan hålla med om att 2.6 har den hetat bra länge..
<dagon_> it's the beginning of a new era
 * andol tror nästan att han bara kört 2.6-kärnor...
 * Barre skulle vilja ha funktionen att uppgradera "running kernel" utan att påverka pågående processer 
<arand> Finns några som erbjuder den yjänsten, mot betalning, afaik
<Barre> det är korrekt
<andol> Tja, konceptet (ksplice) finns ju fritt, så det man betalar för att är slippa rulla de där patcharna själv.
<bamsefar> andol: Ingen 2.2 för dig? :P
<andol> bamsefar: Nix, såg först "ljuset" efter det att jag passerat tjugo.
<bamsefar> Ah
 * Barre installerade en 2.0.34 (om jag minns rätt), hur som helst så var det en RHL 5.1, -98 :)
<dagon_> old school!
<Barre> men jag körde inte så mycket med den, krashade den så installerade jag om den.... hard-core felsökning
<dagon_> jag minns en tidig red hat jag och en polare körde
<dagon_> var typ fyra färger
<dagon_> svart, lila, vit och grå har jag för mig
<dagon_> minns inte ens numret på den
<dagon_> men det var fan grejer
<Barre> struligt och kernel-panic samt svårt att få hårdvara att fungera som man ville... nej, det var bara jobbigt ;)
<bamsefar> :P
<zChris> första linux jag testade var rh 5.2 eller om det var 5.4
<maxjezy> när är det?
<zChris> är vad?
<maxjezy> rh 5.2
<dagon_> red hat
<maxjezy> år?
<dagon_> ja du..
<dagon_> 90-tal nån gång
<zChris> ingen aning faktiskt vilket årtal
<zChris> den kom med datormagazinet
<maxjezy> första linux jag använde var också från någon tidning
<dagon_> jag minns när jag körde knoppix live en gång
<dagon_> lånade skiva på biblioteket
<dagon_> vilken tid det var
<dagon_> mitt första jag körde efter rh stone age var slackware 10
<dagon_> med fluxbox
<maxjezy> är nog 10 år sedan iaf
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> tänka sig att xp typ är 10 år snart med
 * Barre sitter på en XP nu Oo
<maxjezy> jag har xp på en dator här
<rolfblidborg> Beast be gone!
<maxjezy> den dualbootar med xp-xubutnu
<rolfblidborg> Beast be gone!
<rolfblidborg> :på
<rolfblidborg> :P*
<Barre> det skulle vara som att jag körde på en Linux kernel 2.4.0 (med en orättvis jämförelse)
<_sara--> anyone gong to stockholm lug tonight?
<_sara--> i have a computer that needs a fresh install of either edubuntu or a light version of that for a 10 year old girl
<zChris> _sara--, kan inte du installera den?
<_sara--> i did one install, but now have a desktop to do
<_sara--> its an old machine i rescued
<dagon_> Philip5: Drogo är fan min favorit
<Philip5> dagon_: jag ska kolla lite senare :D
<dagon_> har du inte sett senaste? :P
<Philip5> nä inte än men jag har ju läst böckerna :D
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> så jag vet ju allt drogo kommer göra ;)
<Philip5> vill du veta?!?! :P
<dagon_> nej
<Philip5> hehe
<dagon_> jag lägger mina sista pengar på att ta mig upp och bitchslap'a dig isf :P
<Philip5> han är rätt poppis bland tjejerna på olika forum där man snackar GoT
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> dagon_: är han lite lik dig skulle man kunna säga eller?!?!
<Philip5> eller bara sånn du skulle vilja vara ;)
<dagon_> han är lite lik mig
<Philip5> tsss
<dagon_> bara att jag inte har en gravid drottnin
<dagon_> g
<Philip5> lika grova och hårda
<torskN> Fan vad förbannad jag blir när man köper en dosa lössnus och så är det torrt..
<dagon_> :(
<Philip5> torskN: du får spotta mer i dosan helt enkelt
<torskN> Men nää
<dagon_> torskN: tips, droppa i ett par droppar whisky och låt det dra en timme
<dagon_> funkar iofs säkert med vatten också
<torskN> dagon_: Det hade man kunnat göt om den hade legat ett tag, men nu kommer den direkt ifrån affären
<Philip5> torskN: gå dit och ge dem stryk
<dagon_> reklamera den
<torskN> Äh, det är bättre att klaga på internet
<torskN> Jag är konflikträdd bakom tangentbordet :(
<Philip5> hehe
<torskN> Inte rädd kanske, men konfliktbekväm? :P
<Philip5> skriva arga mail är väl bekvämt
<torskN> Sanning, sanning
<torskN> Dessutom frågade han mig om leg!
<torskN> Vilka vasoner!
<torskN> fasoner*
<torskN> Jaha, nu sitter jag och skriver som torskN
<rolfblidborg> Här är jag :D
<rolfblidborg> Nu ska jag klaga lite till...
<Philip5> gört!
<speakman> dont! :p
<Philip5> klaga lite på speakman :D
<rolfblidborg> Skickade in betalningen till mitt PCI-X sata-kort _förra_ fredagen
<rolfblidborg> Idag ringde jag och frågade vad som hänt med det
<speakman> don't x2
<rolfblidborg> Han lovade att skicka i eftermiddag....
<speakman> Philip5: det finns inget att klaga på ;)
<Philip5> speakman: tsss
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: var det kortet du köpte privat på nätet?
<Philip5> på budgivning
<rolfblidborg> Philip5 aah, på tradera
<Philip5> uj uj uj, olycksbådande
<rolfblidborg> gör mig inte nervös nu :P
<rolfblidborg> jag är en fattig student, har inte råd att bli blåst på 625:-
<maxjezy> hade han bra betyg?
<rolfblidborg> aah, det hade han
<Philip5> han hade bra betyg i att blåsa folk ;P
<rolfblidborg> http://www.tradera.com/MyTradera/Feedback/ViewFeedback.aspx?ftgnr=2040547
<maxjezy> jaja, han har säkert varit upptagen
<rolfblidborg> Mjo, det är ju det han har varit, men en vecka... seriöst?
<rolfblidborg> http://www.tradera.com/Adaptec-AAR-2410SA-64MB-PCI-X-Inkl-moms-auktion_1210_133315136
<maxjezy> jobbat upp allt det där för att blåsa dig
<rolfblidborg> Det kortet var det jag köpte
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: nu får han sitt första dålig betyg då ;)
<rolfblidborg> Mjo
<rolfblidborg> han hade 4.5/5
<maxjezy> kan man se vad saker har blivit sålda för
<maxjezy> kan man söka på annonser som redan är sålda
<rolfblidborg> Nah, men jag googlade på mitt kort och min annons kom upp :p
<rolfblidborg> Sen har jag haft det fönstret öppet ett tag
<relaubot> Hallå kompisar.
<rolfblidborg> Psst, prinsen till kungen, prinsen till kungen, kom in kungen!
<madbear> yo realubot
<rolfblidborg> Fan vad jag vill börja pilla på min server! :'(
<rolfblidborg> En polare hämtade ju upp den från säljaren i stockholm
<rolfblidborg> Vill bara få upp den nu...
<rolfblidborg> Det är inge roligt att leka i vmware längre...
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: är det den du ska pilla i ditt raidkort i som du inte fått än?
<rolfblidborg> aah
<rolfblidborg> Min ProLiant 140 :)
<Philip5> vad ska du köra på den då?
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Vad spelar det för roll? :P
<rolfblidborg> Jag vet faktiskt inte
<Philip5> på kul för att lära eller något mer på riktigt?
<rolfblidborg> Ja, lite så
<Philip5> på kul alltså... lika viktigt det :)
<rolfblidborg> Nä, men planen än så länge är att köra en ftpserver och en minecraft server
<Philip5> och att bara ha en server är ju orsak nog för att kunna lägga upp och ut lite roliga tjänster
<rolfblidborg> Sen om någon polare behöver någon hemsida hostat eller något så har jag plats för det också =)
<Philip5> fan va drygt det är när man ringer till ställen som aldrig vill svara i telefon utan  man hamnar i någon meningslös telesvare
<xyzp> ja
<rolfblidborg> Mjo, det är rätt värdelöst
<Philip5> särskilt när man vet att det är folk där men som tycker sig vara busy med annat
<rolfblidborg> och om jag gillar ubuntu server så kommer jag antagligen att börja köra ubuntu på min pc :)
<Philip5> jag ska ju gå först! :D
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: vad kör du nu på pc då?
<rolfblidborg> Vet inte om jag vågar berätta :(
<Philip5> windows alltså...
<rolfblidborg> yep :)
<speakman> rolfblidborg: du är inte ensam. tyvärr
<rolfblidborg> I mitt försvar, så använder jag den endast till spel
<Philip5> fast man kan ju gilla linux på server men ändå vara kvar i windows på desktop
<rolfblidborg> Och sen använder jag osx till allt annat
<rolfblidborg> men jag vill inte använda windows :P
<Philip5> även om jag nästan aldrig kör windows någon gång själv
<speakman> rolfblidborg: +1
<rolfblidborg> Jag vill kunna ändra och pilla och få det hur jag vill
<speakman> rolfblidborg: förslag: sluta spela och lägg den tiden på att utveckla open source-programvara istället.
<speakman> rolfblidborg: there - I fixed it for ya!
<rolfblidborg> speakman:  jag kan ju inte programmera :(
<rolfblidborg> Försökte lära mig pyton förut
<rolfblidborg> Och ja, det var fan pyton
<cHarNe2> testa ruby då? typ samma sak fast mer ordnat
<rolfblidborg> Nja
<rolfblidborg> Tar sån tid
<rolfblidborg> kanske i sommar
<HeMan> Scala då?
<rolfblidborg> Är ju ändå arbetslös :P
<cHarNe2> COBOL då?
<HeMan> Ook! ?
<Barre> det kanske hör ihop, din arbetslöshet och bristen på programmeringskunskap ;)
<rolfblidborg> Aldrig hört talas om varken ruby, Scala eller COBOL :)
<rolfblidborg> Det kanske är mitt kall i livet?
<rolfblidborg> Farsan var ju programmerare
<rolfblidborg> kanske ska gå i hans fotspå?
<rolfblidborg> +r
<cHarNe2> rolfblidborg: det tycker jag
<rolfblidborg> Ni kanske vet vem det är?
<rolfblidborg> Känner ni till macnytt.se?
<speakman> cHarNe2: "mer ordnat" .. blah :p
<xyzp> Ja
<Barre> nej, men subway.se
<speakman> Python är ett brutalt språk (min favvo helt klart) - men det är inte nödvändigtvis det bästa nybörjarspråket!
<cHarNe2> rolfblidborg: http://tryruby.org/
<cHarNe2> speakman: jo det är det, len("sträng") wtf?
<cHarNe2> hur tänkte dom?
<rolfblidborg> cHarNe2:  tackar :)
<speakman> cHarNe2: det finns en motivering till det mesta, men jag antar att det som vanligt bottnar i vilket perspektiv man valt
<cHarNe2> speakman: körde python rätt länge till det mesta
<rolfblidborg> jag vet på riktigt inte ens vad jag ska med mina programmeringskunskaper till :P
<derfian> Jag tycker att python är betydligt trevligare än ruby, men YMMV. jag har lite svårt för perl också.
<rolfblidborg> brb, ska ut på en promenad med hunden :)
<speakman> cHarNe2: jag kan knappt ruby, men funderar klart på att lära mig. Alltid bra att ha i ryggsäcken med de andra språken. Ska kolla länken du skickade.
<speakman> rolfblidborg:  ehm det finns _massor_. jag lovar. ;)
<speakman> derfian: jag har också svårt för Perl. Det är "kladdigt". Precis som PHP.
<CasperN> jag har nosat på tok för många gånger på python utan att lära mig det, men jag började för en vecka sedan med http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-00-introduction-to-computer-science-and-programming-fall-2008/video-lectures/
<CasperN> och det blev verkligen en kanonbra start
<cHarNe2> CasperN: kolla en av dom för nån vecka sedan, den var riktigt bra! :)
<CasperN> snabb progress, man lär sig lärr och grundligt
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> oavsett sprk så är det en riktigt bra kurs
<cHarNe2> sen har(hade?) kth en distanskurs i python för nybörjare för den som vill ha/saknar några poäng </tips>
<CasperN> man ser en lektion först, laddar ned tillhörande kod under tiden och provar själv, efter voideon läser man rekomenderade reading och fördjupar sig till det sitter
<CasperN> jag gillar MITs video lektioner då man själv väljer tempo
<CasperN> samt att man såklart kan gå tillbaks ifall man glömt
<CasperN> att gå en kurs "irl" är för segt
<CasperN> jag vill hellre spendera 6-7 timmar/dag i att lära mig ett område
<CasperN> det är väl olika, men MIT OCW känns skräddarsytt till hur jag vill ta till mig kunskap
<cHarNe2> CasperN: för rails => http://railsforzombies.org/
<cHarNe2> riktigt häftigt gjort
<CasperN> säljande video cHarNe2 :)
<cHarNe2> yes, super nice
<CasperN> vill ju ha tshirten :) vart köper man den utan att gå deras "kurs"
<CasperN> :P
<rolfblidborg> I'm bach!
<rolfblidborg> Hur svårt är det att lära sig java?
<Barre> CasperN: tackar för länken
 * rolfblidborg fortsätter på programmerings topicen :)
<CasperN> Barre: np, jag håller på lär mig för fullt själv
<CasperN> jag gör snabba framsteg
<CasperN> riktigt bra lärare
 * rolfblidborg behöver nog gå en "irl"-kurs för att lära mig ordentligt
<dagon_> jag har inte disciplin nog att gå en distanskurs
<CasperN> rolfblidborg: ta en titt på MIT kurserna iaf
<CasperN> finns ju massa olika ämnen och nivåer
<CasperN> disiplin handlar ju om man verkligen vill eller inte
<rolfblidborg> Var hittar jag dessa? Googlade men fick bara fram "mitt kursbibliotek"
<CasperN> http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/
<rolfblidborg> Tackar :)
<CasperN> http://videolectures.net/
<CasperN> MIT har nog över 2000 kurser tror jag
<cHarNe2> rolfblidborg: det är bra att ha lite kunskap innan man går en kurs
<rolfblidborg> cHarNe2: Det är ju sant
<realubot> Det är lite segt att titta på video. Det är för mycket bullshit under en föreläsning.
<realubot> Böcker is still the shit.
<cHarNe2> speakman: där har python +, gällande dokumentationen
<CasperN> personligen föredrar jag lärande på nätet, visst att man inte får ett snyggt intyg att man kan något, men det kan man säkert tenta den dag man har behovet av ett sådant intyg
<cHarNe2> referenser is the shit
<speakman> cHarNe2: ?
<zChris> själv föredrar jag vanliga böcker
<CasperN> jag gillar en blandning helt klart
<CasperN> så video+läsning
<CasperN> som i fallet med MIT
<CasperN> de rekommenderar rätt läsning åt en
<cHarNe2> speakman: att python är bättre dokumenteraat än ruby
<zChris> python är as nice :P
<CasperN> vad jag förstår av det lilla jag vet så är det inte språk som är svåra att lära sig, utan tankesätten
<zChris> jao
<Richiie> Nån som vet hur man ansluter mot en irc kanal i irssi via SSL och vart ssl certen förvaras är det /etc/ssl/certs?
<Richiie> och ska .crt -ca.crt filen och .keys filen förvaras där?
<rolfblidborg> Fungerar inte bara "connect irc.freenode.net #ubuntu-se"
<rolfblidborg> ?
<speakman> cHarNe2: ah, ok. Ändå tycker jag Pythons dokumentation är rätt dålig :D
<Richiie> rolfblidborg: är inte till den kanalen jag syftar på.
<Richiie> är till en som kräver ssl o så.
<rolfblidborg> Nej, men det var ett exempel
<rolfblidborg> Aha
<CasperN> jag tror helt klart på att ett språk med en programtolk är bättre för alla nybörjare som vill göra framsteg i tänkande
<CasperN> än ett språk med kompilator som c++
<speakman> cHarNe2: ett större problem med Ruby verkar vara att utvecklarna är kineser (eller japaner?) och vägrar kommunicera på engelska. Verkar som flera package maintainers lagt av p.g.a. dom inte hänger med i vad som komma skall.
<speakman> http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog/?p=617
<speakman> CasperN: inte nödvändigtvis; med statisk kompilator så får du de vanligaste felen direkt, och du behöver inte göra någon mödosam debugging.
<speakman> Jag gissar att Java är ett bra språk att börja i. Det är maximalt verbose och man måste verkligen deklarera precis allt i all oändlighet.
<speakman> Sedan får man "gena" som i Python och andra dynamiska språk :)
<Richiie> Nån som har lust o hjälpa mig me att ansluta till en irc kanal via ssl ?
<Richiie> var ska ssl certs ligga är det i /etc/ssl/certs ?
<Richiie> Nån som vet var ssl certs ska placeras för irc om man ska köra ssl ?
<Richiie> i irssi
<rolfblidborg> Men hallå!
<rolfblidborg> http://cgi.ebay.com/3ware-9550SX-12-12-Port-SATA-RAID-Controller-PCI-X-/110604718431?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c08e115f#ht_5681wt_907
<rolfblidborg> Hade ju fått den för samma pris som den jag köpte!
<rolfblidborg> -.-
<rolfblidborg> Den har dessutom mer raidtyper..
<rolfblidborg> Beklagar förseningen, har varit rätt så mycket att göra här,
<rolfblidborg> Skickar med ett Broadcom Gigabit NIC som kompensation.
<rolfblidborg> WIN! :D
<cHarNe2> Richiie: => #irssi
<cHarNe2> speakman: håller verkligen med om att ruby-comunityt måste mogna, dom flesta är otrevliga.
<dagon_> Philip5: glömde du läsa att jag kör KDE nu? :P
<dagon_> Philip5: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/scrot_kde_awesome.png
<Philip5> dagon_: woohooo! kde och GoT är awesome! :D
<dagon_> Philip5: fast jag tror att jag byter till WMFS snart ändå
<Philip5> blää
<Philip5> dagon_: nu ska jag kolla på senaste GoT :D
<Philip5> bbl
<dagon_> jag känner mig färdig med übergrafiska miljöer
<dagon_> Philip5: det gör du rätt i!
<Philip5> ska nog göra en kaffe först så det blir kaffe och GoT
<Philip5> kaffe och drogo då ;)
<madbear> Philip5: vilken tid kom du in på då!
<Philip5> madbear: dålig tid men genomförde loppet trots att mitt löparknä slog till 7 km innan mål så det sabbade tiden
<Philip5> ska gå och fixa knät i nästa vecka
<madbear> hoppas det fixar sig då
<madbear> men gz till målgång
<madbear> Philip5: blire lidingöloppet förn kanske?
<Philip5> inte omöjligt. beror på om kan kan börja träna direkt efter jag fixat knät
<madbear> hur ska det fixas? och om du kör lidingö så blir det ubuntuträff vid målgång
<madbear> ska vi springa i ubuntukläder kanske?
<Philip5> de ska gå in med nålar och ta bort ärrvävnad på bindväven på en av senorna som fäster i knät
<madbear> ballt
<madbear> fast jag är sämst löpare så du får vänta vid mål :P
<Philip5> har du kört lidingöloppet förr? ska du köra fulla loppet på 30 km?
<madbear> jag försöker göra klassikern
<tobias_a77> Hej alla Ubuntare vad tror ni om Weland?
<dagon_> wayland*
<tobias_a77> ja wayland skrev fel ursäkta
<dagon_> det är på tiden att x.org får en ersättare
<tobias_a77> jo det är det
<tobias_a77> Alla som sitter här är det bara folk som kör Ubuntu?
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> jag kör arch linux
<tobias_a77> jaså
<dagon_> jupp
<dagon_> Hund kör också arch linux
<tobias_a77> okej vad tycker du om den?
<dagon_> mycket fint
<tobias_a77> jag har ej provat den ännu
<tobias_a77> provat endel men inte den
<dagon_> skönt att få snickra ihop ett eget system
<Hund> Finns inget bättre än Arch tycker jag.
<tobias_a77> jo det är det
<Hund> Det är lite mer pill i början, men allt är mer logiskt. Hissen går ända upp när man kör med Arch. :P
<dagon_> :)
<tobias_a77> jag har bara kört Red Hat innan det vart Fedora
<madbear> hissen går ända ner när man kör LFS
<Hund> :D
<tobias_a77> och sen har jag kört Fedora, jag har testat Saybon Linux
<tobias_a77> sen Ubuntu och Linux Mint
<dagon_> linux mint är okej också
<Hund> Linux Mint är trevligt. Jag körde med LMDE i några dagar.
<dagon_> typ som Ubuntu borde ha varit
<tobias_a77> jo Ubuntu borde vara som Linux Mint med allt i den
<rolfblidborg> Kan man göra en motsvarighet till .bat i linux?
<tobias_a77> Jo LMDE testa jag med ett lite tag
<tobias_a77> för att se vad det var och så
<dagon_> rolfblidborg: ett shell-script
<rolfblidborg> dagon_: jaha :)
<dagon_> 8]
<tobias_a77> Någon här som har testat Sabayon Linux?
<dagon_> kunde inte installera den
<dagon_> installern failade och buggade ur
<madbear> skräpdist
<madbear> exon är bättre
<madbear> :D
<tobias_a77> jag testa den men det är ca 2 år sen
<tobias_a77> det har hänt endel ser jag på deras sida
<tobias_a77> men kör ej med den
<tobias_a77> kör ni med någon im-klient sådan fal vilken föredrar ni?
<dagon_> pidgin
<Hund> tobias_a77: Pidgin
<dagon_> ibland bitlbee
<tobias_a77> jo jag tycker om Pidgin bättre än Gnomes egna
<tobias_a77> Någon som kör med Slackware Linux?
<tobias_a77> där får ni pilra själv allt ni vill
<Hund> Jag har provat Gentoo.
<tobias_a77> Hund vad tyckte du o mden?
<Hund> tobias_a77: Det var trevligt, men har man inte en dator som är 100 år gammal och ett liv så finns det väl bättre distros. :P
<tobias_a77> okej då vet jag det
<dagon_> tobias_a77: coobra kör med slackware
<tobias_a77> jasså du säger det dragon
<dagon_> jao
<tobias_a77> Någon som kör server hemma ?
<dagon_> inte längre, den dog
<tobias_a77> dagon _ så den vela inte vara med datorn mera ?
<dagon_> nätagget blev över belastat
<dagon_> och en del komponenter brände
<dagon_> har inte orkat ta tag i den
<tobias_a77> du kör för hårt med datorn :)
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> den har bara IDE-diskar
<dagon_> så den är rätt slö
<dagon_> och jag vill ha saker gjorda omgående :>
<tobias_a77> okej
<tobias_a77> SSD diskar eller?
<dagon_> njae men sata åtminstone
<dagon_> ssd har man inte råd till
<dagon_> blir ju lite dyrt att ersätta 3TB sata med ssd
<tobias_a77> nej inte om man ska ha stora diskar
<Hund> Jag tror dom flesta har en server här, jag är en av dom. :P
<lilleman72> hur öppnar jag port 3306?
<Hund> lilleman72: Du får ju vara LITE mer specifik.
<lilleman72> Hund jag vill öppna port 3306 för navicat
<rolfblidborg> Min ubuntu server som jag kör i vmware är snuskigt långsam :(
<lilleman72> min sk firewall vill inte öppna den
<lilleman72> då måste det finnas ett terminalkommando
<Hund> lilleman72: Beror helt på vad det är? iptables?
<lilleman72> vad vad det är?
<Hund> lilleman72: Vad det är för brandvägg.
<lilleman72> standard
<lilleman72> ubuntu
<Hund> lilleman72: Då kan du använda ufw.
<lilleman72> jag vet itne hur man gör
<Hund> lilleman72: Det är lekande lätt.
<lilleman72> jag försöker med hjälpfilen
<Hund> Kör du textbaserat?
<lilleman72> ja
<lilleman72> putty
<Hund> uwf add <Port>
<Hund> Jag tror det är så.
<Hund> Var 100 år sedan jag testade det sist.
<lilleman72> men tar den både tpc & udp då?
<Hund> Japp
<lilleman72> sudo: uwf: command not found
<lilleman72> tydligen inte den installerad
<Hund> ufw
<Hund> Jag råkade skriva fel.
<lilleman72> Hund inactive
<lilleman72> :S
<lilleman72> då ska ju ffs porten vara öppen?
<Hund> Det antar jag.
<lilleman72> 2003 -Can´t connect to MySQL server on xxx.xxx.x.xx (10061)
<Hund> Nu är middagen klar för Herr Hund. MySQL etc är jag dålig på i vilket fall.
<lilleman72> ok
<realubot> Åh nej, inte massa datornördar. Jag drar igen...
<rolfblidborg> realubot: wat? :P
<realubot> rolfblidborg: ;)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag drar er i benen lite bara.
<rolfblidborg> okej :)
<Markslap> realubot: Do it.
<rolfblidborg> gaaaah!
<rolfblidborg> Vmware Sux!
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> kör virtualbox istället
<rolfblidborg> Fungerar det bättre?
<dagon_> mycket
<rolfblidborg> Tycket att du kunde sagt något innan :)
<dagon_> haha
<rolfblidborg> Precis som alla andra problem jag har :P
<rolfblidborg> Hur fungerar det om jag kör en ftp-server i en emulator?
<rolfblidborg> Går det att komma åt den utanför nätverket då?
<dagon_> emulator? Oo
<rolfblidborg> är inte virtual box en emulator?
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> kanske
<rolfblidborg> jag ska ju bara "öva" nu
<dagon_> det ska kunna gå att komma åt utifrån
<dagon_> men nu ska jag motionera och vara duktig :P
<rolfblidborg> :O ?!
<larsemil> perforce. vad är det?
<Philip5> dagon_: oj oj oj, hur ska det gå för eddard stark tror du?!?! :O
<Philip5> dagon_: och som sagt... det är nog så att de kopierat drogo som en kopia av dig :P
<dagon_> Philip5: ja, jag vill nog hålla med om det
<dagon_> han kommer att samla trupper och störta kärringen och hennes bastard son
<Philip5> dagon_: jag kan avslöja att det inte kommer hinna hända något sånt i säsong 1. kommer mycket emellan innan de är på den banan. tror inte det är att avslöja för mycket
<Philip5> dagon_: vad tycker du om little finger då? är han att lita på?
<dagon_> inte ett dugg
<dagon_> han är en sån som vänder kappan efter vinden
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> dagon_: så det är inte han som är mest som du då? ;P
<dagon_> inte det minsta :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> dagon_: och var det tillräckligt mycket naket för din smak den här gången?
<dagon_> ja, det var fint :D
<Philip5> hehe
<dagon_> fast den mörkhåriga var lite ful
<dagon_> men satan vad de stönade
<Philip5> tänkte mest om du gillade den nakna gubben som var bakom hästen ;P
<dagon_> morsan undrade om jag kolla p-rulle
<Philip5> lol
<dagon_> jag trodde att de skulle döda han spionen
<dagon_> där svek Drogo mig
<dagon_> eller lönnmördare kanske man ska kalla honom
<Philip5> det gör de ju... han får gå bakom hästen tills han inte orkar längre och sedan dragen tills han dör
<dagon_> men!
<dagon_> spoiler
<Philip5> det är ju underförstått redan nu
<dagon_> :(
<dagon_> jag trodde att de skulle sprätta upp honom och mata honom till hästarna eller nåt
<dagon_> något smaskigare
<Philip5> du är så brutal du... lite som drogo ;)
<dagon_> precis!
<Philip5> dagon_: jag tror egentligen du är mest lik sam men vill vara drogo ;P
 * dagon_ planerar resan upp till Philip5 
<Philip5> lol
<dagon_> den där bitchslap'en närmar sig med stormsteg!
<Philip5> tsss
<dagon_> tänk så förvånad du skulle bli om jag klampade in på ditt kontor och bara gav dig en lavett :P
<rolfblidborg> Filma!
<rolfblidborg> Så jävla less på detta!
<rolfblidborg> Datorn blir sur när man gör mer än en sak samtidigt....
<speakman> sudo swapoff -a
<Philip5> dagon_: lol, ja... och först skulle jag undra vem du var som kom fram men när lavetten kom farandes så skulle jag fatta diiiirekt... ;)
<CasperN> http://blog.tojicode.com/2011/05/ios-rage-rendered-with-webgl.html
<rolfblidborg> speakman: Var den till mig?
<speakman> rolfblidborg: ingen aning
<rolfblidborg> Vad gör sudo swapoff-a?
<rolfblidborg> och nätverket är sjuk segt!
<rolfblidborg> 8/1
<rolfblidborg> Woooh! -.-
<rolfblidborg> fan vad jag vill flytta nu...
<rolfblidborg> Innan jag blir kickad pga klagande, så tänker jag gå och byta prilla...
<antii> Vem flyttar in i ADSL_hus frivilligt? :o)
<rolfblidborg> Det var ganska långt ifrån frivilligt
<rolfblidborg> Hade ingenstans att bo och fick flytta hem till min styvmamma
<rolfblidborg> Nu bor jag på hennes vardagsrumsgolv och har gjort sen sent februari
<rolfblidborg> Kan inte ens streama videor
<antii> :P
<rolfblidborg> detta kan ju inte vara på riktigt
<rolfblidborg> byta snus var det ja...
<rolfblidborg> kan det vara koffeinbrist?
<rolfblidborg> Slutade med kaffe idag
<lilleman72> om jag vill installera J2SE via apt-get...hur gör jag då+
<rolfblidborg> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<rolfblidborg> ?
<rolfblidborg> bara skojjade
<rolfblidborg> nvm :)
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: du hade ju nästan rätt ju. bara namnet på paketet som var fel :)
<Philip5> lilleman72: ska du ha jre eller jdk?
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Jag tar ingen cred, hittade det på ubuntus forum :P
<Philip5> hehe
<lilleman72> Philip5 ska kolla
<rolfblidborg> Jag gillar dock att man kan chansa om man vill ha någonting
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: har vi inte redan gått igenom detta?
<rolfblidborg> Visst är det java du ska ha?
<Philip5> lilleman72: dvs ska du kunna bygga javagrejer eller behöver du bara köra java grejer?
<rolfblidborg> Jag lyckades installera det på min server, den sa åt mig hur jag skulle göra :P
<lilleman72> men jag blev ju hackad & dom plantade ett virus'
<rolfblidborg> i ubuntu? :O
<lilleman72> Philip5 denna e det
<lilleman72> File : jdk-6u20-linux-i586.bin (J2SE, download JDK... Version number (6u18) and platform (i586) may change)
<Philip5> lilleman72: fast det där är en bin-fil från oracle antar jag...  det finns jdk som paket att installera
<cHarNe2> Philip5: you are to late..
<cHarNe2> ;)
<lilleman72> hur gör jag det med apt...?
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: men nu får du ge dig?
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 jag e gammal & tappar minet
<cHarNe2> apt-cache search java
<lilleman72> :S
<cHarNe2> och jag som inte ens sitter på ubuntu :S
<Philip5> sun java finns i ubuntus partner repository så man måste aktivera det först
 * speakman har java: Ska det vara espresso, cappuccino eller americano?
<Philip5> annars har man bara tillgång till open java som ubuntupaket
<rolfblidborg> speakman speak no americano!
 * speakman <3 cgit
<kodein> cafe americana? är du inte frisk?
 * realubot drar Markslap i benet lite.
<rolfblidborg> Vad du drar folk i benet idag, någon fetisch som har kommit idag?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Markslap sa ju "do it" till mig.
<realubot> SÃ¥ jag antog att han ville bli dragen i benet.
<realubot> Förlåt mig.
<rolfblidborg> Det är ingen fara
<rolfblidborg> dra på du =)
<realubot> Åh, tackar. :D
<rolfblidborg> Dra i mig också samtidigt nu när du ändå är igång :)
<realubot> Nä, max en gång per person.
<rolfblidborg> Du har ju inte dragit mig i benet? :O
<realubot> Det kan lätt utvecklas till ett beroende annars.
<rolfblidborg> :'/
<realubot> Jo, jag drog ju dig i benet innan idag ju?
<realubot> Samtidigt som jag drog hela kanalen i benet.
<rolfblidborg> Ja det kanske du gjorde
 * rolfblidborg vill känna sig speciell!
<realubot> Du igår ju i kanalen så ditt ben har jag allt dragit i så det räcker för idag.
<rolfblidborg> :p
<rolfblidborg> Kan någon förklara varför det är en vga-port på denna?
<rolfblidborg> http://www.tradera.com/D-Link-DES-3624i-24-Portar-auktion_121405_133835141
<Markslap> realubot: Till att du skulle lämna kanalen.
<speakman> rolfblidborg: det är ingen vga-port. det är en rs232-port
<rolfblidborg> speakman: Aha!
<rolfblidborg> Vad har man den till?
<rolfblidborg> Seriekoppla?
<speakman> konfigurering
<rolfblidborg> Ok
<rolfblidborg> Fatta att kvällen den 13:e sitter jag på en 24/x lina!
<rolfblidborg> Fan vad skönt det kommer bli!
<rolfblidborg> Kommer kunna streama videos på youtube! :O
<rolfblidborg> Gal1
<amelia> *gäsp*
<antii> :|
<CasperN> 112 pers och stendött
<rolfblidborg> Nehe!
<rolfblidborg> (jo, men inte nu längre)
<rolfblidborg> :)
<CasperN> är du arbetslös då?
<rolfblidborg> Japp!
<rolfblidborg> eller, nja
<rolfblidborg> Studerar
<CasperN> förklarar precis allt :D
<rolfblidborg> :D
<rolfblidborg> Jag studerar på en folkhögskola och känner att jag är väldigt överkvallifiderad :P
<rolfblidborg> Kvallivicerad *
<CasperN> tvivlar jag inte alls på
<rolfblidborg> Och där inser jag att jag behöver gå på svenskalektionerna :P
<CasperN> brukar man inte inse det när man provar folkhögskola?
<CasperN> att man är överkvalificerad dvs
<rolfblidborg> Mjo
<rolfblidborg> Men jag behöver gymnasiekompitens för att plugga det jag vill
<CasperN> förstår det
<rolfblidborg> Hoppade av gymnasiet när jag hade 2 månader kvar på tvåan :P
<rolfblidborg> Känns bra :)
<CasperN> det är iof det jag ångrar mest av allt
<CasperN> att jag gick klart gymnasiet
<rolfblidborg> jasså?
<CasperN> helt klart de 3 mest meningslösa år jag varit med om
<CasperN> hade varit värt att fejka alla betyg till varje pris för att skippa den skiten
<rolfblidborg> Ajdå
<rolfblidborg> Vad gick du för linje?
<CasperN> teknik
<rolfblidborg> ok
<CasperN> inget fel i det
<CasperN> men felet var lärarna och den urusla skolan
<rolfblidborg> mjo
<rolfblidborg> Samma på min skola
<CasperN> aldrig träffat sämmre motiverade lärare eller skolledning
<rolfblidborg> Både nu och på gymnasiet
<CasperN> förstår svenska lärare på ett sätt
<CasperN> med det skolsystem vi har skulle inte jag heller ta mitt jobb seriöst
<CasperN> finns det någon linux musiker i kanalen btw?
<CasperN> någon här som hört talas om, eller kanske använt http://www.openoctave.org/
<CasperN> hittade det för en liten stund sedan, men jag har aldrig hört tals om det tidigare
<rolfblidborg> Jag läste studioteknik på gymnasiet
<CasperN> ser ju riktigt lovande ut, men det verkar ha varit på nätet i minst 2 år redan
<rolfblidborg> Min ljudlärare köpte in en helt ny studio, och la en jävla massa krut på det
<rolfblidborg> MEN köpte en pc -.-
<rolfblidborg> Jävlar vad han fick höra det sen
<rolfblidborg> Mest från min sida, mina klasskamrater var nöjda
<CasperN> vad spelar valet av pc för roll?
<rolfblidborg> sigh...
<rolfblidborg> för att jag vill använda mac
<CasperN> kanske dum fråga, min granne som äger 3 studios har mac i alla
<rolfblidborg> :)
<CasperN> men jag är ingen mac användare eller musiker
<CasperN> så jag vet ju inte anledningen till det
<rolfblidborg> nej, och är man hobbymusiker så spelar det ju garanterat ingen roll
<CasperN> min musikkunskap sträcker sig så långt att jag kan avgöra vilken gittar jag tycker ser coolast ut
<rolfblidborg> Men när vi hade ett digidesign c24-bord
<rolfblidborg> hehe :p
<CasperN> men alltså, allt i musikbörsen som finns till mac finns ju även till pc
<CasperN> men det verkar finnas betydligt fler avancerade ljudkort med windows stöd
<CasperN> så varför mac?
<rolfblidborg> Mjo, men som vanligt så är ju windows ostabilt och jävligt
<CasperN> sant
<rolfblidborg> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=622010
<rolfblidborg> Det är helt sanslöst billigt! :O
<CasperN> alltså......bara jag plockar fram musikbörsen, fan vad jag vill köpa saker då
<rolfblidborg> haha :p
<CasperN> green dock
<CasperN> kolla varvtalet
<rolfblidborg> Mjo
<CasperN> 5900
<rolfblidborg> Men jag är ute efter utrymme, inte snabbhet
<CasperN> men ja, rätt pris
<rolfblidborg> Ska köra en raid5 med 4st 2tb diskar
<CasperN> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=610757
<CasperN> ta den
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> den var ju ännu lägre
<CasperN> felfel
<rolfblidborg> :p
<CasperN> men var har de snabba 2tb diskar då
<rolfblidborg> Är dock ett fan av WD
<CasperN> jag älskar personligen spinpoint
<rolfblidborg> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=575192
<CasperN> har 3 st från 06 som spinner på tysta fortfarande
<CasperN> aldrig haft problem med dem
<rolfblidborg> Vad för några?
<CasperN> sen har jag kännedom om ett dussin andra spinpoints i andras äger utan problem
<CasperN> samsung diskar
<rolfblidborg> aha :)
<rolfblidborg> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=428939
<CasperN> har 250gb 500gb och 1tb gb varianter
<rolfblidborg> Den vore något :)
<CasperN> nej ush
<CasperN> köp ssd istället
<rolfblidborg> okej, har WD i 640, 1tb och 2 tb
<CasperN> rapotor är inget att ha
<rolfblidborg> Det var drömmen förut
<rolfblidborg> :P
<CasperN> jo förr ja
<CasperN> men vad jag förstår varierar spinpoint kvalitén beroende på hushåll de hamnar i
<CasperN> många verkar hata dem , men vissa som jag är ju nöjda med dem
<CasperN> då jag aldrig haft några problem trots hårt användande så får jag ju bara vara nöjd
<CasperN> haft ett läs och skrivfel i samband med att en person rykte ut fel propp en gång
<rolfblidborg> okej :)
<CasperN> då var det lite illa ett tag, men det gick att rädda, och sedan har även den fungerat felfritt
<rolfblidborg> Kanske skulle köpa en samsung
<rolfblidborg> Spelar det någon roll på raiden om man blandar diskar?
<CasperN> så skadade skivsektioner går ofta laga rill 100%
<CasperN> nej, det spelar ingen roll
<rolfblidborg> ok
<CasperN> även olika storlekar
<rolfblidborg> jaha
<rolfblidborg> Hur svårt är det att konfigruera en raid5?
<rolfblidborg> hur gör man det?
<rolfblidborg> hårdvaruraid
<rolfblidborg> Bios?
<CasperN> inte svårare än att googla och följa första bästa guide
<rolfblidborg> sanning :)
<CasperN> äh, vem behöver raid
<rolfblidborg> Jag
<CasperN> idg har väl lärt oss att molnet är det enda vi behöver?
<rolfblidborg> Tänkte slänga upp en FTPserver som några polare ska dela på
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-31
<rolfblidborg> Vad är det för jävla tjafs om att kungen varit på strippklubb?
<rolfblidborg> Silvia lär väll vara torr som en öken, klart gubben ska ha lite skoj!
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> avundsjuka pga att deras politiska ideologi bara stödjer våldtäkt som nöje
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> tur att Banshee vill krasha bara för att man lägger till låtar
<rolfblidborg> Välkommen in i spelet dagon_
<dagon_> tackar
<dagon_> http://youtu.be/quI8d2tbhtM
<dagon_> lyssna lite där
<dagon_> och chilla lite
<CasperN> hur kommer det sig att ubuntu bytte till banshee?
<dagon_> vet ej
<dagon_> men jag kör linux mint iaf
<CasperN> är den verkligen bättre? och på vilket sätt?
<dagon_> jag känner att den och rhythmbox är lika dåliga
<dagon_> egentligen brukar jag köra mpd eller moc
<dagon_> men tänkte ge den en chans nu
<dagon_> 41% är den uppe i
<dagon_> 6122 av 14637
<dagon_> det är inte ens så många låtar
<dagon_> bara den ena musikmappen
<CasperN> precis
<dagon_> har 2-3 till
<CasperN> jag behövde plats för ett tag sedan så jag lyckades sammla ihop strax över 50gb black metal som jag kunde slänga :D fattar inte att jag forfarande har kvar en massa ändå
<CasperN> har inte lyssnat på BM på flera år
<CasperN> någon enstaka skiva då och då, men extremt lite mot förr
<CasperN> tycker nästan illa om det nu för tiden
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> du har blivit gammal och mesig
<CasperN> är väl bara för att komma in i stämmning då och då
<CasperN> jo, nu är det bara elektro och annat skit
<dagon_> åh fyfan
<dagon_> d-d-d-d-d bahm
<dagon_> d-d-d-d-d bahm
<CasperN> sån musik man slog sönder radion om man hörde spelas förr
<dagon_> repeat x 1000
<dagon_> "hitlåt"
<dagon_> jag har börjat lyssna på synth den senaste tiden
<dagon_> vet inte vad det är med mig
<CasperN> man förändras i musiksmak helt klart, jag vet inte om det är tilldet bättre dock
<Philip5> dagon_: typiskt dig att vara synthare
<dagon_> jag är hårdrockare ffs
<dagon_> men man får slide'a lite
<rolfblidborg> Någon som är på en nattlig ja och nej lek?
 * rolfblidborg blev inspirerad av p3 :P
<dagon_> handlar det om sex och GoT?
<CasperN> jag var hårdråckare, men jag skulle inte ärligt klara av att kalla mig det längre, så var hårdråckare får räcka
<rolfblidborg> Jag vet inte vad det ska handla om :P
<rolfblidborg> Eller, okej
<rolfblidborg> Ska jag ställa första frågan?
<dagon_> bara kör på så ser vi vad som händer
<rolfblidborg> Vad lyssnar jag på för musik?
<rolfblidborg> (Skoj va? :P)
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> psst, du sa jag och nej-lek
<dagon_> ja*
<rolfblidborg> ja?
<dagon_> då säger jag
<dagon_> ja
<CasperN> nej
<rolfblidborg> :(
<dagon_> haha, vi sabbade för dig direkt :D
<rolfblidborg> :'(
<rolfblidborg> http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/30/linus-torvalds-releases-linux-kernel-version-3-to-celebrate-20-y/
<dagon_> old news
<dagon_> :D
<rolfblidborg> :(
<dagon_> men ja, det blir nog skoj
<rolfblidborg> Fan vad ni hackar på mig idag!
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> rolfblidborg: kör du ubuntu?
<rolfblidborg> Nope :-)
<dagon_> vad leker du med då?
<rolfblidborg> OS X
<rolfblidborg> Så det är UNIX i alla fall :D
<dagon_> wat
<dagon_> har du köpt dig ett sånt där dyrt rymdskepp?
<rolfblidborg> Jepp
<rolfblidborg> Uppväxt med Mac
<dagon_> måste vara kul att ha mycket pengar
<rolfblidborg> pappa var applefreak
<rolfblidborg> Det har jag inte :p
<rolfblidborg> Fick mycket pengar när jag fyllde 18
<dagon_> fick jag med
<dagon_> jag la dem på öl
<CasperN> os x är inte unix!
<rolfblidborg> Så jag köpte en riktigt fet speldator och en begagnad mac
<rolfblidborg> Sen en jävla massa öl
<rolfblidborg> Det är det väll?
<CasperN> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/XNU
<CasperN> :D
<dagon_> det är typ, lite baserat på unix från början eller nåt
<rolfblidborg> Jasså? :O
<dagon_> alltså
<rolfblidborg> jaja
<CasperN> "X is not Unix"
<dagon_> du hade ju fått många flak istället för mackan
<rolfblidborg> dagon_ Fick 110 000 när jag fyllde 18, rök på 4 månader :D
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> hur fan får man 110k när man fyller 18?
<dagon_> jag fick 2 lök
<rolfblidborg> arv
<dagon_> och köpte flak
<rolfblidborg> Delvis
<dagon_> jag köpte 13 flak norrlands guld
<dagon_> en utmärkt investering
<rolfblidborg> Skulle ha lagt pengarna på någonting roligt känner jag
<rolfblidborg> Eller sparat
<rolfblidborg> Att ha pengar nu till hösten vore guld!
<CasperN> finns ju en sommar som är utmärkt tid att jobba på
<dagon_> att ha pengar överhuvudtaget vore guld
<CasperN> och precis innan hösten dessutom, tänk vilka möjligheter
<rolfblidborg> CasperN Fixar du kneg?
<CasperN> äh, lite entreprenörskap finns väl i dig?
<rolfblidborg> Absolut
<rolfblidborg> Startar eget över sommaren!
<dagon_> stoppa pressarna!
<dagon_> 57% nu
<rolfblidborg> :D
<dagon_> jävla slöa, skitapplikation
<rolfblidborg> Starta pressarna!
<dagon_> beslutsångest
<dagon_> jag är sugen på te
<dagon_> men det är 30 grader varmt på rummet
<rolfblidborg> Lätt värt det!
<CasperN> ja, fan vad varmt det var i kväll då
<CasperN> precis samma situation
<CasperN> sugen på te, men 30 grader varmt
<rolfblidborg> Sugen på te, men vill inte väcka huset :(
 * rolfblidborg vill också vara med och leka
<dagon_> kokar du te i kittel över öppna spisen eller? :P
<CasperN> lär bli spöregn imorgon
<CasperN> garanterat en stor elak varmfront som ligger över mig just nu
<dagon_> jag hoppas på fint väder åtminstone på onsdag->torsdag
<rolfblidborg> Nä, men det låter ju en massa
<dagon_> ska iväg till en polares stuga och fiska
<dagon_> och bara ta det lugnt
<rolfblidborg> Och min styvmamma sover precis brevid köket med öppen dörr
<dagon_> hur gammal är du?
<CasperN> om man ändå pallade att ominstallera angstrom
<rolfblidborg> jag?
<dagon_> ja
<rolfblidborg> 19
<CasperN> nej
<dagon_> CasperN: angstrom? Oo
<dagon_> rolfblidborg: säger hon nåt så säg till tanten att du kokar te om du vill :P
<CasperN> Ångström*
<rolfblidborg> Men det krisade lite, och jag pluggar utanför helsingborg och bor egentligen i stockholm
<CasperN> börjat bli en vana att inte kalla det med å och ö
<CasperN> helsingborg, hur är den hålan att bo i?
<rolfblidborg> Helt okej faktiskt
<dagon_> för jävligt att ens åka dit till
<rolfblidborg> Gillar helsingborg, fin stad :)
<dagon_> staden är fin
<dagon_> folket är pleh
<rolfblidborg> nja
<CasperN> funderade på att söka ett jobb där, men sen ångra jag mig och kom på att jag förmodligen skulle begå självmord med ett sånt yrke
<rolfblidborg> generellt sätt trevliga
<dagon_> eller ja, ursprungsbefolkningen är det inget fel på
<rolfblidborg> Danskarna? :P
<dagon_> tänkte mer på den svenska delen av befolkningen
<dagon_> för att vara PK
<CasperN> verkar ju inte vara den säkraste staden att bo i längre iaf
<rolfblidborg> Nej, det är sant
<rolfblidborg> Mycket idioter finns
<rolfblidborg> Och går man ut på krogen så träffar man antingen världens trevligtste människor eller de som är tvärt om
<CasperN> kommer hem från jobbet så är huset uppeldat eller något
<dagon_> man blir ju rånad bara man tittar på nån
<rolfblidborg> Börjar bråka och ha sig
<rolfblidborg> Men men, skönt att åka hem igen :)
<rolfblidborg> Skiter i det här och flyttar upp till stockholm den 13:e :D
<dagon_> 08:A!
<rolfblidborg> fuck yeah! :D
<gorgo> trivs som fina fisken i hbg :P
<rolfblidborg> gorgo: Du talar lustigt!
<gorgo> aldrig blivit rånad eller ner slagen
<rolfblidborg> Behövde bara säga det :)
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> alla städer har sina problem
<CasperN> så sant
<gorgo> synd folk ska dömma de för fort bara
<rolfblidborg> haha :D
<rolfblidborg> Men jag gillar helsingborg
<gorgo> jag med :D
<gorgo> det e bra att du gillar ;)
<gorgo> hehe
<rolfblidborg> Sen bor jag ju i den lite sämre delen också
<gorgo> jag har inget emot stockholm o götet osv
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> rolfblidborg: på söder? :P
<CasperN> räcker ju dock att gå in på hd.se för att se att personrån är vardag
<rolfblidborg> Rosengården
<gorgo> jag bor ovanför söder :P
<gorgo> hehe
<rolfblidborg> Högaborg?
<gorgo> eneborg
<rolfblidborg> aha
<gorgo> flyttar till dalhem tyvärr
<gorgo> menmen
<dagon_> söder kallas Negernästet lokalt
<rolfblidborg> Vet jag inte var det ligger :p
<rolfblidborg> dagon_ bor du också i helsingborg?
<gorgo> eneborg e precis vid trapporna
<dagon_> absolut inte
<rolfblidborg> ok :P
<rolfblidborg> Vilka trappor? :p
<CasperN> va i helv http://helsingborg.lokaltidningen.se/eleverna-som-taggat-skolmatsalen-/20110530/artikler/110539996/1466
<gorgo> de långa trapporna vid gasverksgatan, du vet sen eneborgs grillen?
<gorgo> vid stenbockgatan o coop
<CasperN> inte konstigt att svensk utbildning är som den är
<gorgo> hehe
<amelia> rolfblidborg: sthlm är mycket trevligare än hbg, du kommer knappt sakna det efter något år. *lovar*
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Jag har bott i stockholm också
<gorgo> stockholm e för stort för mig
<gorgo> ;P
<rolfblidborg> Thats ma roots
<gorgo> e väl mitt problem, hehe
<amelia> jag är faktiskt väldigt glad över att slippa helsingborg.. det är verkligen ingen rolig stad.. :(
<rolfblidborg> Joho!
<CasperN> http://helsingborg.lokaltidningen.se/tre-bilar-i-brand-pa-blakullagatan-/20110530/artikler/110539983/1086
<rolfblidborg> CasperN jaja, har du testat följa @polisen_dinstad på twitter?
<gorgo> men sånnt kan du ju läsa i alla städer känns det som
<rolfblidborg> Händer skit överallt :p
<gorgo> precfis
<gorgo> precis
<CasperN> nej, men läser på polisens hemsida ofta
<rolfblidborg> ok
<CasperN> och nej, inget sånt här jag bor
<amelia> hehe, det är rätt roande... fast mest bränder de rapporterar om här tycker jag.
<rolfblidborg> Var bor du?
<CasperN> lite fylla för det mesta
<CasperN> ett o annat kannibalmord dock
<rolfblidborg> norrland?
<dagon_> CasperN: hellre en och annan kannibal än bränder varje dag
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> självsanering kallas det
<amelia> bränder och trafikolyckor känns som det stora här..
<dagon_> jävla banshee kan ju inte skynda sig heller
<dagon_> 72% nu
<dagon_> ni kan ju kika på mitt fräsiga screenshot -> http://therealdagon.deviantart.com/art/Nyandroid-210954038
<rolfblidborg> Jaha.. du är en sån här... android användare...? :(
<CasperN> den där ser man allt för ofta nu
<dagon_> i love it :>
<dagon_> laddade ner spelet från android market idag också
<dagon_> rolfblidborg: självklart
<rolfblidborg> :)
<amelia> rolfblidborg: vad flyttar du till sthlm för? jobb eller plugg? :)
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Plugg :)
<amelia> rolfblidborg: nice, KTH?
<dagon_> linux på datorn, linux på mobilen
<rolfblidborg> samma kassa linje som jag går nu
<CasperN> inte heroin då?
<dagon_> önskar att jag kunde ha linux på katten
<rolfblidborg> amelia: haha nää :P
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Folkhögskola
<amelia> rolfblidborg: aha.
<rolfblidborg> amelia:  jag är en outbildad varelse :)
<amelia> rolfblidborg: södertörn då eller?
<rolfblidborg> Sigtuna :)
<amelia> fel igen. :P
<amelia> rolfblidborg: vad pluggar du för något?
<rolfblidborg> Gissa linje! Gissa linje! :)
<rolfblidborg> haha :P
<rolfblidborg> Ska gå en allmän linje nu i 2 år *sigh*
<amelia> rolfblidborg: jag är också en outbildad varelse.
<rolfblidborg> Sen ska jag gå fritidsledare :)
<amelia> rolfblidborg: cool
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Själv då? Vad gör du?
<amelia> sånna lär behövas här.. sjukt mycket oaktiverade ungar här överallt.. :P
<rolfblidborg> Yeah
<amelia> rolfblidborg: jobbar, unix/linux-konsult
<rolfblidborg> ok :)
<dagon_> rolfblidborg: ska du lära ungdomar att man inte våldtar eller rånar? :)
<rolfblidborg> dagon_ nej gud nej! Jag ska lära dem hur man gör det utan att åka fast :)
<CasperN> :D
<dagon_> and that kids is how you create a famous "Laserman"
<rolfblidborg> haha :D
<CasperN> 9 av 10 gillar gruppvåldtäkt, så det måste ju vara en bra grej
<rolfblidborg> va?
<amelia> usch.. :(
<dagon_> CasperN: den var riktigt torr :P
<CasperN> må hända, för sent att dra bra skämt, och tyvärr är det väl inte ett skämt heller
<rolfblidborg> jag fick pengar nu vid dagsskiftet
<rolfblidborg> Nu vill jag köpa någonting, vet inte vad bara :(
<amelia> det finns gränser för vad som är lämpligt att skämta om i en kanal som denna.
<CasperN> sant, ber hemsk om ursäkt för det
<CasperN> dagon_: vi får ta alla icke pk skämt i #sweblend
<dagon_> mjo
 * rolfblidborg ber också om ursäkt, inte helt pkkanske
<dagon_> alltså...
<dagon_> nu har banshee läst in låtar i snart en halvtimme
<dagon_> 79%
<CasperN> något är på tok fel
<dagon_> hela banshee verkar vara ett stort fel
<CasperN> rythmbox läste in över 50k låtar på bara ett fåtal minuter från en vanlig hårddisk
<dagon_> den har alltid cp:at för mig
<amelia> dags att sova. natti natt pojkar!
<dagon_> natti!
<CasperN> gnatt
<rolfblidborg> amelia: God natt!
<CasperN> inte ljust än så en annan stackare får vänta några timmar till innan fågelsången börjar
<zChris> inte ljust?
<zChris> hur kan det inte vara ljust?
<zChris> är det svart? :P
<rolfblidborg> zChris: Man bor inte i norrland:)
<zChris> :P
<CasperN> precis
<zChris> Har bott här i hela mitt liv!
<CasperN> kolsvart ute just nu
<CasperN> men bara 130min till
<zChris> Ljust här dock är det molnigt så det är inte så ljust som det borde vara
<zChris> Nästan så man får ångest!
<rolfblidborg> http://www.tradera.com/Grymt-vattenkylt-chassi-auktion_301831_133457114
<rolfblidborg> Coolt!
<rolfblidborg> Chassit är vattenkylt! :D
<CasperN> hehe
<virtuald> jag vill också ha en sån bil
<rolfblidborg> Fel rum ?:P
<virtuald> hmm eeree
<rolfblidborg> jag vet inte, vad för bil? :P
<virtuald> en med vattenkylt chassi
<rolfblidborg> Det var en datorlåda :)
<virtuald> såg det :(
<rolfblidborg> :P
<virtuald> det var ingen vacker syn
<rolfblidborg> Nope
<dagon_> massa ljus
<rolfblidborg> jag har världens coolaste chassi :)
<dagon_> pics or it didn't happen
<rolfblidborg> Kan bli ett problem dock
<rolfblidborg> Datorn är inte här :(
<virtuald> undrar vad tradera har för script från ajax.microsoft.com...
<rolfblidborg> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7239841&l=c60217abd5&id=710604973
<rolfblidborg> Där har ni burken utan chassi =)
<dagon_> en WD green ser jag
<rolfblidborg> 4 stycken :)
<virtuald> lyser de grönt?
<zChris> virtuald, det står ju vad det är för script :P
<rolfblidborg> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7239660&l=79d7f69d12&id=710604973
<rolfblidborg> Den ni =)
<rolfblidborg> Vad lyser grönt?
<dagon_> virtuald: tyvärr inte
<virtuald> gröna diskar
<dagon_> de är "miljövänliga"
<dagon_> rolfblidborg: du lyssnar på 2 bra saker iaf
<rolfblidborg> jasså?
<dagon_> joddla och the dubliners
<virtuald> bah
<virtuald> sossemusik
<dagon_> inte för att vara sån men du har exponerat hela din släkt för denna kanalen
<virtuald> skojar :>
<rolfblidborg> Ja, för det vore så jävla svårt att koppla mig med min släkt annars menar du?
<dagon_> bara ett tips
<dagon_> alla är inte lika snälla som oss
<dagon_> *hrrm*
<rolfblidborg> jag vet :)
<dagon_> har du 2 mammor?
<rolfblidborg> Men det känns som att det inte finns så mycket elaka människor i ett supportrum
<rolfblidborg> Nja
<rolfblidborg> En styvmamma
<dagon_> det här är irc
<dagon_> alla är elaka
<virtuald> det är här allt hade spårat ur överallt annars på irc
<dagon_> dessutom loggas detta publikt
<dagon_> sjukt många fastrar och kusiner
<CasperN> nä, dags att byta till en mindre dator och lägga mig i sängen
<CasperN> hörs
<dagon_> mostrar menar jag
<rolfblidborg> Prova nu då! =)
<rolfblidborg> dagon_ stor familj :)
<dagon_> ja, din familj försvann
<rolfblidborg> :P
<rolfblidborg> Visste faktiskt inte att jag visade min familj
<rolfblidborg> Så tack för den :)
<dagon_> lulz
<dagon_> är du superkristen? :P
<rolfblidborg> Nej
<dagon_> du gillar iaf Svenska kyrkan
<rolfblidborg> Yeah
<rolfblidborg> jag är kristen
<rolfblidborg> Och praktiserande
<rolfblidborg> Men inte "superkristen"
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> "Ljusets kyrka"
<dagon_> låter som en sekt
<rolfblidborg> Det är det inte :P
<rolfblidborg> Det är en kyrka i norra botkyrka
<rolfblidborg> Svenska kyrkan
<dagon_> så du går på söndagsgudstjänster?
<rolfblidborg> När jag kommer upp :P
<dagon_> tror du på allt i den där boken?
<rolfblidborg> Nope
<dagon_> (ja, jag passar på nu när jag fått tag i en troende)
<rolfblidborg> Absolut inte, har du läst den?
<dagon_> jag har läst
<dagon_> varannan sida säger emot den förra
<rolfblidborg> Då vet du hur mycket skit som står i den
<rolfblidborg> Precis
<dagon_> jag har ändå utfört 8 av 10 dödssynder typ
<rolfblidborg> Mjo, jag är inte helt ren jag heller :P
<dagon_> satt och tänkte efter en dag när jag hade tråkigt
<dagon_> tänker du inte efter ibland?
<rolfblidborg> Tänker efter rätt ofta
<dagon_> att det känns lite löjligt att be till någon som "någon" har sagt "finns"
<rolfblidborg> jag ber dock inte så ofta
<rolfblidborg> Mer finner hopp i
<rolfblidborg> allt löser sig, annars litar jag på gud typ
<rolfblidborg> kan kännas lite löjligt, ja
<rolfblidborg> Å andra sidan så brukar jag prata med mig själv
<rolfblidborg> och med folk som inte är där :P
<dagon_> då får man inga dumma svar
<rolfblidborg> Mjo
<rolfblidborg> Sant
<dagon_> snart kan jag lyssna på musik
<dagon_> då har banshee fått tugga i typ en timme
<dagon_> det är ändå bara 14.600 låtar
<dagon_> tur jag inte tog all musik
<rolfblidborg> hur mycket har du?
<dagon_> 2 ggr så mycket
<dagon_> eller 3 kanske
<dagon_> har rippat alla mina CD-skivor
<rolfblidborg> ok :P
<dagon_> drygt att rota CD bara för att höra en låt :P
<rolfblidborg> Nää :P
<rolfblidborg> Nu är du känslig ;)
<zChris> rolfblidborg, pratar du med folk som inte finns?
<rolfblidborg> zChris: Det händer
<zChris> Hur kommer det sig?
<rolfblidborg> En roligare variant på att prata med sig själv... typ :p
<zChris> Du är runt 40 - 50 va?
<rolfblidborg> jag är 19
<zChris> damn
<zChris> NÃ¥gon religion?
<rolfblidborg> kristen
<zChris> Självmant?
<rolfblidborg> Hur är man inte självmant kristen
<rolfblidborg> ?
<dagon_> påtvingad
<dagon_> vilket kristendomen är
<dagon_> eller ja
<dagon_> all religion
<rolfblidborg> Det är den väll inte?
<dagon_> nähä
<dagon_> du döps
<dagon_> redan där är du påtvingad
<dagon_> konfirmationen bekräftar din tro osv.
<rolfblidborg> Ja, men jag blev inte kristet troende förns jag var 15
<rolfblidborg> Du konfirmeras när du är 14-15, och då har du en fri vilja
<dagon_> jag valde pengar och presneter
<dagon_> presenter*
<zChris> Hehe uttryckte mig klumpigt :P
<zChris> Menar om du föddes i en starkttroende familj
<rolfblidborg> Nope
<rolfblidborg> Ingen i min familj är väll direkt troende
<zChris> Får man fråga vad det var so mgjorde dig kristen?
<rolfblidborg> Det får man
<rolfblidborg> och jag vet inte
<rolfblidborg> Jag har alltid trott, men inte haft någon direkt "inriktning"
<rolfblidborg> Och när pappa gick bort så sökte jag tröst i svenska kyrkan
<dagon_> beklagar
<rolfblidborg> Varför jag skrev "jag vet inte" Vet jag inte riktigt varför jag skrev
<rolfblidborg> Tack :)
<dagon_> men varför just kyrkan?
<dagon_> varför inte i en hobby, musik eller dylikt
<rolfblidborg> Det är dock en bra fråga
<rolfblidborg> Det vet jag inte
<rolfblidborg> Ooh
<rolfblidborg> Ska vi hålla oss till topic?
<dagon_> mja, så här dags finns ingen särskild topic
<rolfblidborg> Kan man använda en ubuntu server för att dela musik till itunes?
<rolfblidborg> Man kan ju försöka :)
<dagon_> klart
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> vet ej
<rolfblidborg> Det vore smidigt!
<dagon_> aldrig varit i behov av att använda något med "i" i början
<rolfblidborg> :)
<dagon_> kan itunes läsa nätverksmappar?
<rolfblidborg> jag vet inte
<rolfblidborg> Men det finns till FreeNAS
<dagon_> kör du servern som filserver så blås in FreeNAS då :P
<rolfblidborg> Men jag ska ha minecraft server på den också
<dagon_> ah
<rolfblidborg> Samt vad som nu ploppar upp i mitt huvud i framtiden
<dagon_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-itunes-compatible-media-server-in-ubuntu.html
<dagon_> nåt sånt typ?
<rolfblidborg> ja titta!
<rolfblidborg> underbart! Tack! :D
<dagon_> np
<dagon_> det är det vi är här för
<dagon_> :p
<rolfblidborg> Du ser, inte så svårt att hålla sig till topic? :D
<dagon_> inte det minsta
<dagon_> men alla andra i alla andra kanaler sover ju :(
<rolfblidborg> ja :(
<dagon_> woohoo!
<dagon_> 97% nu
<rolfblidborg> jag vill bara börja pilla med min server!
<dagon_> heja banshee!
<rolfblidborg> Yay! :D
<rolfblidborg> Det är mitt kall i livet känner jag
<rolfblidborg> :P
<dagon_> :p
<rolfblidborg> just nu i alla fall
<zChris> Tyvärr som får du jobba som telemarketer eller i butik
<rolfblidborg> Antagligen
<rolfblidborg> eller som hora
<rolfblidborg> Det vore dock ett ganska intressant yrke
<zChris> nej det vore det ikke! :P
<rolfblidborg> Att ha världens äldsta yrke
<rolfblidborg> om inte annat är det bra betalt
<dagon_> :p
<rolfblidborg> How do you identify a french soldier ?
<rolfblidborg> Sunburned armpits.
<rolfblidborg> :D
<dagon_> Oo
<rolfblidborg> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010461893.aspx
<rolfblidborg> Sanslöst billigt!
<rolfblidborg> Köpte likadana för 1600 för ett år sedan...
<_sara--> jag gillar ubuntu 11.4
<kodein> jag gillar olika
<antii> :D
<kodein> ;)
<bent45> Vad var det för märke på stordatorerna i Sverige på 70-talet?
<bent45> Det var väl då hela ADB-grejen började?
<bent45> Och staten började datorisera allehanda register?
<bent45> Körde de importerade IBM?
<vacum> bent45: ibm, siemens, bull med flera
<vacum> bent45: bankerna har kört ibm väldigt länge
<vacum> bent45: IBM har levererat allt från pengaräknarmaskiner till stordatorer
<bent45> Hur länge är väldigt länge?
<bent45> Siemens? Gör/gjorde de mainframes? Trodde de var någon uppstickare för mobiltelefoner. :P
<vacum> haha
<bent45> Bull har jag aldrig ens hört.
<vacum> siemens är en tysk jätte
<vacum> de gör/har gjort det mesta
<bent45> Hmm.
<bent45> Jättarna tycks ha gjort mycket varierande saker.
<vacum> de konkurerar med ABB, ibm med flera
<vacum> vi har haft en hel del DIAB-maskiner också
<vacum> i sverige
<vacum> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dataindustrier_AB
<bent45> Hmm...
<bent45> Många fler aktörer än jag trodde.
<bent45> Måste ha varit lönsamt...
<grisk> http://www.datasaab.se/
<bent45> Men känns som det krävdes decennier av kunskap och efterforskning innan man kan göra en stordator?
<vacum> grisk: den är fin
<vacum> bent45: på den tiden var det det enda man kunde bygga
<vacum> allt var stort
<bent45> Feta jävla maskiner.
<kodein> mmmm, DATASAAB....
<bent45> Som drevs av ånga nästan.
<vacum> http://www.datasaab.se/Filmer/Datasaab_D21_B.htm
<vacum> ca 3 min in
<kodein> det enda vi har kvar av vår D21:a är nog ett kärnminne :/
<bent45> :S
<bent45> Alltså...
<vacum> :-)
<bent45> Grejen med JAS... är det unikt i historien? Alla krascher? Varför gav man inte upp? Eller snarare, varför köper folk JAS-plan från Sverige om de är så sunkiga?
<kodein> ehh
<vacum> bent45: mutor
<kodein> det är alltså så att det är betydligt färre krascher med gripen än t.ex. F16 under dess utveckling
<bent45> Jaså?
<kodein> procentuellt
<kodein> ja
<bent45> Varför tjatade alla om det då?
<kodein> för att folk är trångsynta idioter utan perspektiv på omvärlden.
<vacum> det säljer lösnummer
<bent45> Ah. Jag har alltid tänkt mig JAS som något slags modern Vasaskepp.
<bent45> DET däremot kunde man brännt ner och glömt bort. Istället gör de ett museum över världens största misslyckande innan Titanic.
<kodein> Lansen dråsade ju i backen i drivor
<kodein> och Vasa är världens bäst bevarade 1600-talsskepp, och det är imo skäl nog att visa upp det
<kodein> hade det kommit iväg till kriget lär det ju ha kunnat bli sänkt i alla fall
<bent45> Varför tror du det? Det flöt ju knappt?
<bent45> Läste fel.
<bent45> Men i så fall förstår jag inte varför du skrev det. :S
<bent45> Kungen ser otroligt skyldig ut när han förnekar de där grejerna. Jag bryr mig inte om det (skulle själv ha ett harem av kaffeflickor runt mig dygnet runt om jag vore honom), men det känns verkligen otroligt uppenbart.
<kodein> det finaste vore väl om det fanns bilder och de publicerades nu
<cHarNe2> kodein: precis, det är bara ett jävla på hitt
<kodein> "grattis kungen, du har ljugit oss rakt i ansiktet. hur kunde du tycka att det var en bra idé?"
<cHarNe2> om det nu skulle vara så, skulle jag vara glad
<cHarNe2> klart man vill ha fett-cool kung
<cHarNe2> ingen soffliggare
<bent45> Alltså... jag tycker verkligen att hela kroppspråket skriker "jag står här och ljuger och försöker slingra mig". Som sagt bryr jag mig inte och han får väl göra vad han vill, nu som då, men stör mig på att det är så uppenbart och han inte tycks ha tänkt igenom lögnformuleringen innan.
<kodein> nej, nu tycker jag vi vänder blad igen
<bent45> Om jag vore kungen skulle jag gå runt med röd minkkappa med släp och spira och äpple av rent guld i vardera hand och flanera runt i Stockholm och välja ut nya kaffeflickor.
<bent45> Snacka om bra PR för Sverige.
<bent45> Alla skulle tycka att Sverige var skitcoolt.
<kodein> pimputstyrsel, alltså?
<bent45> Nja... klassisk sagokung, snarare.
<cHarNe2> jag håller med bent45
<Kimmen> och dra kommentarer som: "Jag är kung, jag gör vad fan jag vill"
<bent45> Ja.
<bent45> Vad är "säljstöd"?
<cHarNe2> bent45: som det låter
<cHarNe2> valigtvis brukar det vara "tekniskt säljstöd"
<delhage> dom som hindrar säljare från att sälja sånt som inte finns
<cHarNe2> precis ;)
<carl-> kan ju knappast vara bra
<bent45> Jag fattar inte vad ni menar.
<bent45> Eller vad det kan tänkas vara.
<carl-> kan ju knappast bli bättre än så .. Om man t.om kan sälja saker som inte finns .. det måste ju vara den perfekta säljaren
<zChris> lol @ "lögnformulering"
<bent45> ?
<zChris> carl-, hur kan det vara det? Det är ju bedrägeri!
<zChris> bent45, det är ju bakvänt :P
<bent45> zChris: Men va?!
<zChris> tänkt igenom formuleringen av lögnen
<zChris> :P
<bent45> Fattar nada av allt du säger.
<bent45> Jag bara undrar vad säljstöd är. Wikipedia vet inte.
<bent45> IDG förutsätter tydligen att alla känner till abstrakta skitsnackstermer.
<KiviE> "Själva tanken med säljstöd är att all information om företagets kunder och kundämnen skall vara samlad på ett och samma ställe."
<zChris> woord!
<KiviE> det är alltså ett sätt att snabbt och enkelt kunna få fram information om sina kunder och produkter för att använda det när man ska sälja saker
<andol> Sen är det väl även så att den personlighetstypen som gör sig bra som säljare inte alltid har möjlighet att samtidigt ha full teknisk kompetens. Då är det bra för alla inblandade parter att säljaren får en solid teknisk uppbackning.
<carl-> zChris: bedrägeri .. wow .. det visste jag inte .. måste ha missat nåt .. hmm då får man nog ta o tänka om
<bent45> Så det betyder alltså att man har en intern lista över info om ett företag?
<bent45> "Fråga efter Conny på IBM. Han är fett lettlurad, azzow."
<carl-> zChris: inte kan väl en säljare hålla på och försöka bedra .. eller .. säga att en produkt är bättre än den faktiskt är
<bent45> "Kom ihåg att aldrig nämna Eriks morsa om du kallpratar med VD:n på Saab."
<carl-> zChris: neeeeeeee.. en säljare  måste ju vara helt o hållet ärlig .. jag skulle aldrig kunna tänka mig nåt annat
<bent45> "Sen är det väl även så att den personlighetstypen som gör sig bra som säljare inte alltid har möjlighet att samtidigt ha full teknisk kompetens." <-- Vilken formulering. Snarare är det väl så att de som kan något överhuvudtaget i princip alltid är socialt efterblivna. Hehe.
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> Barre_: Är inte du säljare? ;)
<zChris> carl-, ja det måste dom, fast många är inte det iaf :P
<bent45> Men i princip betyder alltså säljstöd att säljaren i fråga får upp någon form av lista med internt ihopsamlad information som inte finns någon annan stans, eller är jobbig att hitta?
<KiviE> bent45: http://www.xn--sljstd-bua2m.com/
<ePax> SÃ¥ ja :D
<Barre> bamsefar: nej, jag är inte säljare... men på frågan om jag är säljande eller om jag säljer så är svaret ja...
<Barre> skillnaden mellan en säljare och en tekniker är att en tekniker vet när han ljuger
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> Barre: SM i bortförklaring 2011.
<bamsefar> Barre: Vad står det på ditt visitkort?
<Barre> Solutions Engineer
<bamsefar> Ojdå
<bamsefar> Jag tror du är powerpointryttare egentigen. ;)
<Barre> hahaha.... inte då...
<bent45> KiviE: Fint domännamn.
<speakman> www.säljstöd.com
<bent45> Anses "kön" som vulgärt och talspråk på samma sätt som "sex" i engelskan?
<bent45> Ska man alltid använda "gender" och "genus"?
<kodein> "kön" brukar ha gått bra att säga svjv
<HeMan> hehe, läste kön som bestämd form av kö...
<Barre> jag också
<grisk> biljardkö
<bent45> svsj?
<kodein> wat.
<kodein> svjv == så vitt jag vet
<kodein> vad svsj står för vet jag inte.
<bent45> Aldrig sett den förkortningen förr. Poängen är ju inte att behöva förklara dem...
<kodein> verkligen? de flesta jag pratar med fattar den.
<andol> Kanske bara är jag, men själv associerar jag kön snäppet mer åt hållet biologi medans genus känns mer åt hållet identitet, typ.
<madbear> andol: nej det är nog inte bara du
<madbear> :D
<andol> madbear: Tja, jag försöker alltid vara öppen för den möjligheten, att det bara är jag som är förvirrad.
<madbear> jag trodde det va typ definitionen
<madbear> kanske vi virrar båda två
<madbear> :D
<bent45> Om en svensk skrivit "I'm fairly forward looking", vad tror ni han menar då?
<bent45> Utgår från att det är svengelska.
<HeMan> framsynt?
<gorgo> hihih
<CasperN> vet inte om jag hade använt ordet fairly
<CasperN> men det beror väl på resten av meningarna
<CasperN> eller den meningsuppbyggnad för den delen
<CasperN> tror det är betydligt vanligare att man vänder på det
<CasperN> looking forward
<bent45> Framsynt...
<bent45> Enligt Lexin2 är "framsynt" = "far-sighted".
<bent45> Men låter inte rätt...
<CasperN> aldrig sett någon som använd forward looking om sig själv dock
<CasperN> utan bara om tredjepart
<CasperN> eller har jag väldigt fel nu?
<bent45> Jag vet inte om du har fel i att du aldrig sett någon säga så...
<CasperN> hehe
<CasperN> nu har jag ju
<dagon_> vad betyder framsynt ens?
<kodein> försynt?
<kodein> försedd
<HeMan> förutseende, vidsynt, förutsägande, profetisk och visionär är de förslag jag får
<kodein> "profetisk" måste jag nog lägga i CV:t till nästa gång jag behöver det
<dagon_> det klingar väldigt mäktigt
<HeMan> profetisk proktolog, det vore något!
<kodein> jag är en profetisk teknikevangelist ständigt på jakt efter nya väderkvarnar
<dagon_> <3
<HeMan> fast proktolog, uppleva flatulens på nära håll, njae, tror inte det är något för mig
<HeMan> äsch, nu fick jag en släng av koprolali igen
<Philip5> kodein: lol
<Philip5> kodein: du får nog lägga till kul kille i ditt cv också ;)
<Barre> jag har blivigt kallad för kverulant i en diskussion en gång, med eftertyck och i affektion, du är ju för fan en kverluant. Jobbigt när jag vid den tiden inte visste vad det betydde, jag googlade upp skiten och ringde tbx och sa surt: JA! Det är jag!
<Philip5> Barre: inte alla som tar det som en komplimang
<kodein> jag har kallat kverulanter för kverulanter.
<HeMan> Barre: kolla om du hittar Riskradion - Hej kverulant
<HeMan> Barre: kul klipp!
<Barre> menar du Hallå Kverulant? ;P
<HeMan> antagligen
<HeMan> Barre: Backar du i kön?
<Barre> hu?
<HeMan> Barre: Citat från Riskradion
<kodapa> Barre: backarå!
<Philip5> HeMan: när man börjar citera riskradion så är det nästan ett ålderstecken.... man är inte född på 80- eller 90-talet då direkt... ;P
<HeMan> Philip5: inte ens indirekt på 80 eller 90-talet!
<bent45> Riskradion?
<Philip5> HeMan: hehe
<Philip5> citera riskradion är nästan som när 30- och  40-talister citerar mosebacke monarki eller martin ljung
<HeMan> bent45: jupp!
<Philip5> HeMan: du är avslöjad som 60- eller 70-talist ;)
<HeMan> bent45: med klassiker som "Rallarna från Arvidsjaur" eller "Gissa min perversion"
<bent45> 30-talist.
<bent45> Lyssnade på en nyss på YouTube.
<HeMan> Philip5: men det visste ni väl?
<bent45> Eller Jå-tååb som de säger.
<Philip5> HeMan: vissa kanske men nu är du brännmärkt! ;)
<Philip5> fast riskradion har gjort en hel del klassiker
<_sara--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615292/ anyone get that?
<ePax> _sara--, Vad är det du försöker göra?
<_sara--> ePax: and apparently irc manin middle as well
<_sara--> brb
<Barre> *suck* och *gäsp*
<bent45> Slick och pisk.
<_sara--> ssl enabled :P
 * andol kommer förövrigt att vara i Stockholm en sväng nästa vecka...
<andol> http://www.iis.se/evenemang/ipv6-i-praktiken
<HeMan> andol: kul! får se om jag hinner dit
<andol> HeMan: Tja, sista dagen att anmäla sig imorgon...
<bent45> Alla dessa seminarium...
<bent45> En massa uttråkade vuxna människor som ser sura och trötta ut.
<Philip5> HeMan: klart du måste gå! du är ju mr ipv6 ju!
<bent45> Sänds på SVT24, typ.
<Barre> andol: blir du här över dagen bara?
<andol> Barre: Jupp
<Barre> andol: tråkigt för mig :/
<andol> Barre: Tja, blir nog ytterligare en sväng eller två förbi Stockholm i samband med semestern i sommar.
<andol> bent45: Tja, själv ser jag i alla fall fram emot de där seminarierna, annars hade jag ju inte anmält mig.
<Barre> andol: släng en blänkare då så kanske vi kan ta en fika/lunch/middag/pilsner/snack eller liknande :)
<bent45> andol: Märkligt tycker jag i alla fall att de flesta ser så tråkiga ut.
<bent45> andol: Alltid när man ser publikbilder.
<bent45> Som om de egentligen inte vill vara där alls.
<andol> bent45: Skillnad på seminarium och seminarium?
<andol> Barre: will do
<andol> Barre: Antar att du inte räknar med att häcka på Arlanda i helgen heller? :)
<bent45> Jag vet inte. Verkar inte spela stor roll vad det handlar om.
<Coffe> någon som har tips på hur tweaka iscsi ?
<bent45> Antar att det känns som om man sitter i skolan igen? Kanske något många saknar som vuxna?
<Barre> bent45: så din inställning till att seminarium är tråkiga baseras på stillbilder och inte egen erfarenhet? härligt.... :)
<bent45> Barre: Jag sade inte att JAG tycker det.
<Coffe> andol,  jag hänger gärna på ,. om jag är hemma
<bent45> Jag sade att de som sitter och lyssnar ser ut att vara otroligt uttråkade.
<Barre> Coffe: och med tweaka menar du....?
<Coffe> Barre,  bättre prestanda så klart, tvivlar på att default instöällninganra är långt från bästa
<Barre> bent45: det har du rätt i, sorry... la lite egna värderingar och slutsattse i det du skrev.. my bad
<bent45> Jag kan ibland råka börja se på en sändning och tycka att det är intressant.
<bent45> Fast sitta där och bli filmad i ansiktet...
<Barre> Coffe: generellt, inga Auto-Negotiation inställningar på nätverkskorten eller switchportarna. Slå på jumbo-frames.
<bent45> Elefantramar.
<Coffe> Barre, ok. har nog dom alla på auto
<Coffe> ok bra tips
<Barre> Coffe: se till att du har nätverksswitchar med tillräckligt med buffers på portarna
<Coffe> Barre, köpte en iscsi optimerad switch
<Barre> är det samma sak som HD-Ready TV? ;P
<Coffe> brb möte. ( Barre  btw om du är förbin stan, kanske kan dumpa de det där batteriet hos mig ) ?
<Barre> Coffe: skall försöka komma ihåg, letade efter min 2140 i helgen men jag har förlagt alla mina grejer när jag byggt om i källaren...
<andol> Coffe: Japp, pingar även dig när/om det blir dags.
<Coffe> andol,  nice
<Coffe> Barre,  tack
<Barre> win 14
<kodein> lose 15
<Barre> :)
<antii> :D
<antii> Barreparre.
<Barre> antiifjanti ;P
<antii> "haha" :P
<maxjezy> hallå!
<dagon_> y halo thar
<kodein> *kjamiz* <3<3<3
<maxjezy> -3 -3
<bent45> Färg-ready TV.
<bent45> "Du tänker väl ändå på att det är bäst att ringa till TT:s centraldesk om det gäller något verkligen hett, som brådskar."
<bent45> Är inte detta märkligt formulerat?
<bent45> TT:s webbplats.
<bent45> Som om de skrivit det på engelska först och översatt i Google Translate.
<dagon_> 8]
<bent45> Vilket är jävligt skumt eftersom det är en svensk sajt enbart för svenskar?
<realubot> Tjo.
<bent45> Ingen kommentar på det?
<bent45> Skulle även vilja veta om någon har några förslag på hur man får en lista över de 100 största ehandlarna eller dylikt.
<bent45> I Sverige.
<kodein> bolagsverket
<realubot> bent45: "Vi har analyserat 146 e-handelsbolag med minst ett årsbokslut hos Bolagsverket. Det handlar om aktiebolag med en betydande del av omsättningen via webben till företag och/eller konsumenter. Bolag som främst säljer till företag elektroniskt via EDI eller sajter där det krävs en tidigare avtalsrelation för att beställa på webben är inte med i analysen."
<realubot> bent45: http://internetworld.idg.se/2.1006/1.188867/hela-listan-sveriges-storsta-e-handlare
<realubot> Bolagsverket it is.
<realubot> bent45: "Posten följer i samarbete med Svensk Distanshandel och Handelns Utredningsinstitut (HUI) den svenska detaljhandelns utveckling inom e-handeln. Informationen till aktuell e-barometer har samlats in under april månad 2011 och bygger på ett urval av cirka 650 företag med försäljning över internet. Vidare har en undersökning med ett riksrepresentativt urval av Sveriges befolkning mellan 18-79 år geno
<bent45> Ah. Tack.
<realubot> bent45: http://www.postnord.com/sv/Om-oss/Media/Pressmeddelanden/Posten-Sverige/2011/Stark-inledning-pa-e-handelsaret-2011/
<realubot> e-barometern
<bent45> Hmm... jag kanske är blind...
<bent45> Men jag ser ingen lista :(
<realubot> bent45: Vad ska du använda informationen till?
<bent45> Att kolla in deras sajter samt kontakta dem.
<realubot> bent45: pdf-fil längst ner på postnords sida.
<realubot> Internetworld publicerar nog inte listan på nätet.
<bent45> Dårå?
<bent45> Alltid ska man vara rädd för dessa PDF:ar...
<bent45> Kollade in den nu... de har ingen lista i den heller. :(
<larsemil> vad kan det vara för fel på internet om det är så att en del trafik fungerar bra men inte annan.? t.ex så kan det fungera bra på en del sidor men inte alls på andra, och det är inte sidorna som inte fungerar utan man får bara ingen kontakt med servrarna
<larsemil> samma på två olika datorer.,
<larsemil> har provat utan router
<bent45> DNS?
<larsemil> mjo. ska klaga till ISP
<dagon_> kan ju vara nåt tjall mellan dig och närmsta switch
<dagon_> om det är DSL
<larsemil> hjälpte inte att byta dns server
<bent45> Vajsing på slangen.
<bent45> Kanske måste starta om för att DNS-skiten ska aktiveras?
<bent45> Eller typ "spola"?
<larsemil> mjae hjälpte inte
<dagon_> jag luktar som en gammal hamnarbetare
<dagon_> varmare än fan idag
<Philip5> dagon_: du menar att du luktar lite drogo... bara avsaknaden av hästlukten kanske ;)
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> jag har ju börjat träna nu
<dagon_> så jag kan se ut som honom
<Philip5> du är väl nästan där redan
<dagon_> det är inte så långt ifrån
<dagon_> så muskulös är han inte
<Philip5> mer lite stor och lönnfet som du ;)
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> sitter du och kallar mig lönnfet pojkspoling?
<dagon_> :P
<Philip5> japp, på säkert avstånd ;P
<dagon_> må hovarna från tusen hingstar galoppera på din rygg
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> dagon_: undrar om du kommer tycka att drogo är lika cool när han blir ihop med jorah mormont istället för daenerys ;)
<dagon_> "#¤"#%&/#¤%"#¤%%¤&%/!!!!!!!!
 * bent45 letar fortfarande efter de 100 största svenska ehandelsajterna
<xyzp> hej
<kodein> xyzp: hej <3
<xyzp> kodein,hej
<xyzp> kodein, en fråga, vad e <3?
<kodein> mindre än tre
<Barre> en glass
<dagon_> mindre än 3 glassar
<kodein> <))) <-- glass med tre kulor
<xyzp> ahh då e man me typ :-)
<Barre> med två kulor och lutad åt vänster
<kodein> <3 <- glass med två kulor
<xyzp> hahaha
<Barre> < en glass när min dotter är färdig (gillar inte rån)
<dagon_> c3 <- en glassbägare med 2 kulor
<dagon_> den ena kulan smälter!
<xyzp> <--- diggar Ramones
<kodein> I don't wanna be buried in a pet sematary
<xyzp> kodein, bra du kan din Ramons :-)
<dagon_> cemetery
<xyzp> japp
<kodein> dagon_: du kan inte din King :(
<dagon_> :(
 * dagon_ lyssnar på Finntroll
<xyzp> dagon, vilken typ av musik e de typ?
<dagon_> troll metal
<xyzp> ahh
<dagon_> det låter lite som folkmusik och metal tillsammans typ
<dagon_> och så sjunger de om troll
<xyzp> salig blandning hahaha
<xyzp> dagon, måste man provlyssna på
<xyzp> kodein, Elvis Presley?
<xyzp> King of Pop var Michael Jackson iof?
<robb4n> Hej, har en ny Installation av Ubuntu 11.04, går det att köra Gnome3?
<dagon_> det går säkert
<dagon_> frågan är om du vill
<robb4n> Okej, ostabilt än? Såg att Fedora 15 använder Gnome 3 och verkar rulla på rätt bra
<dagon_> njae men rätt fult
<dagon_> gnome 2.32 <3
<dagon_> robb4n: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-3-on-Ubuntu-11-04-194085.shtml
<robb4n> Jo, men såg att det finns riktigt snygga teman till det dock.. gillar själva upplägget på Gnome 3 iaf vad jag har sett på videos
<kodein> xyzp: Stephen King, som i "han som skrev jurtjyrkogården"
<dagon_> lol, han stavade faktiskt så
<xyzp> kodein, oki
<CasperN> eller inte han
<CasperN> men översättarna :)
<dagon_> nä men som kodein skrev
<dagon_> tänkte jag på
<kodein> det finns en anledning till att det är felstavat iaf ;)
<CasperN> läste aldrig klart boken men började läsa den som 10åring
<CasperN> inte konstigt att jag fastnade kanske
<kodein> bra ålder att börja läsa om döda barn som kommer tillbaks till livet för att skära hälsenorna av sina föräldrar. :)
<CasperN> men någon detaljerade beskrivinging av en krossad skalle
<dagon_> :D
<maxjezy> får upp detta precis när jag startar datorn med usbminnet i
<maxjezy> "Attempting boot from USB Device
<maxjezy> SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian-2009-07-15 EBIOS Copyright [C] 1994-2008 H. Peter Anvin
<maxjezy> Unknown keyword in configuration file.
<maxjezy> boot:
<maxjezy> den blinkar en sån här understräck "_"
<maxjezy> och inget händer
<maxjezy> ska installera senaste ubuntu men inga medel fungerar ju
<bent45> Herregud vilken makt man har om man jobbar på TT.
<kodein> maxjezy: usb-pinnen ser ju ut att boota iaf, då...
 * bent45 letar fortfarande efter de 100 största svenska ehandelsajterna
<maxjezy> hmm..
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> men sen nada
<dagon_> hur la du över iso'n?
<maxjezy> skapa uppstartdisk
<maxjezy> när jag skrev install nu
<maxjezy> så hände saker
<kodein> tänkte precis föreslå att du provar att skriva boot eller install eller nåt :)
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> jahapp
<dagon_> nu krashade jävla banshee
<dagon_> så nu blev det audacious istället
<realubot> Nu ligger forumet nere igen. Det är lite väl hög downtime på forumet.
<kodein> mitt egna forum har 100% downtime
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> precis som min server, min arkadmaskin och mitt gameboy color
<kodein> ja... min hemmaserver har lagt sig på rygg och kastat in handduken
<kodein> med tanke på att det snart är ett halvår sedan min arbetsstation hemma välte och att jag ännu inte lagat den så lär det väl dröja innan jag orkar ta itu med nästa haveri. :)
<dagon_> 8]
<kodein> men nu är det ju långhelg, då kanske jag orkar koppla in det nya nätagget i den...
<bent45> Bajsa på en KOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0sCCJFkEbE&hd=1
<realubot> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/
<rolfblidborg> Halloj!
<xyzp> hallojsan
<rolfblidborg> Läget?
<xyzp> Jo sitter å väntar in 19.00
<xyzp> rolfblindborg, vad gör du?
<xyzp> rolfblidborg
<Nafallo> ubuntu-se.org ar tillbaka. sorry for nertiden.
<Nafallo> valkommen tillbaka aven till ubot2
<cHarNe2> Nafallo: så pass..
<CasperN> bah, ett linux system som inte känner igen ext2 , vad är detta för skit...
<cHarNe2> ext-vaddå?
<cahoot> originellt
<CasperN> fel kanal
<cHarNe2> _sara--: fick du igång din installation?
<amelia> CasperN: vad är det för skumt linuxsystem du mekkar med?
<CasperN> fel av mig ändå, det gick nog, men det automounta inte som jag trodde
<amelia> :)
<CasperN> blev lite häpen när det försvann efter en formatering
<CasperN> ett sdkort
<CasperN> men annars är det ångström jag leker med
<CasperN> eller en väldigt moddad version av ångström
<amelia> hehe
<amelia> var är Barre idag?
<Barre> virsh list --all
<delhage> yes
<arand> Barre: Har di dött hel bunten?
<Barre> jag fick en FET hicka på nätverket, ett gäng av mina VLAN slutade fungera som de skulle i min kvm-miljö och min switch svarar inte på ping...
<Barre> men nu verkar det vara uppe... och av någon outgrundlig anledning så startade inte några kvm-maskiner fast de är flaggade som autostart.. mysko
<amelia> Barre: där är du ju!
<_sara--> cHarNe2:  ja, i need a cd
<maxjezy> jag har glömt användarnamnet jag valde i installationen
<maxjezy> nu kommer jag inte in förutom i nätverksläge med root
<maxjezy> hur får jag reda på vad jag heter
<larsemil> cat /etc/passwd
<cahoot> funkar 'users'?
<maxjezy> det ger bara root
<cahoot> ok
<Angelkiller> om man vill start xclock, xcalc, xeyes är det då "rätt" att starta dessa i terminalen med en rad ex xcalc & xeyes osv?
<larsemil> Barre: nörd!
<Angelkiller> Varför har inte gnome terminalen tint funktionen som aterm har?
<neozed> hej, jag får följande felmeddelande när jag försöker öppna filer med vim på min server : E558: Terminalnotering hittades inte i terminfo 'unknown' inte känd.
<neozed> Nån som har nåt tips, har googlat men inte hittat något som matchar riktigt
<andol> neozed: Tja, prövar gärna att göra en "export LANG=C" innan du kör vim, så torde du istället få felmeddelandet på engelska, vilket torde vara mer googlingsbart.
<andol> neozed: Eventuellt kan du även behöva göra en "export LANGUAGE=C".
<neozed> tack för tipset :)
<R2D21> "belastningsgenomsnitt" vad är maxvärdet när cpun går för 100%. Skiljer det beroende på hur många kärnor man har?
<cHarNe2> R2D21: yes
<R2D21> cHarNe2, Om man har en kärna vad är då maxvärdet vid full last? 2.00?
<cHarNe2> R2D21: http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2009/07/31/understanding-load-averages
<R2D21> cHarNe2, Tack för länken :-D
<cHarNe2> R2D21: np, du bör läsa _hela_ och inte bara flumma igenom
<R2D21> cHarNe2, Pluggar på för fullt.  Satt nämligen framför två burkar sammtidigt och fick inte ihop det men nu fattar jag då antaler kärnor skiljer mellan dem :-P
<cHarNe2> bra :)
<maxjezy> jag får ett varningsmeddelande som lyder så här
<vacum> jasså
<maxjezy> " att köra irc som root är dumt! du bör skapa ett användarkonto och använda det för att logga in.
<vacum> säger du det
<vacum> :-)
<maxjezy> !
<maxjezy> "
<vacum> hehe
<maxjezy> varför är det dumt?
<vacum> gör det inte då
<vacum> för att om någon hackar din klient är de root!
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: allt som har med root o göra är dumt typ :S
<cHarNe2> dummast är jag :P slö som en koala.. jag har en root-terminal i ett av mina screen fönster för en vanlig användare :P
<Philip5> mä
<Markslap> mö
<Philip5> den där metatagg är lite jobbig
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> /ignore metatagg
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> jag som skulle sova... gick åt helvete som vanligt.
<vacum> amelia: stackare
<vacum> vistja. jag tänkte sova men glömde tiden
<vacum> :-)
<vacum> natti natt
<maxjezy> vad skriver man för att starta ett program i terminalen
<maxjezy> jag är i mappen där programmet finns
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-01
<Philip5> maxjezy: du skriver ./namnet-på-programmet
<Philip5> och det måste ha körbara rättigheter
<maxjezy> vad finns det för bra vnc clienter?
<maxjezy> när jag kör vnc
<maxjezy> varför uppdateras inte skrivbordet på styrdatorn
<maxjezy> bara musen, inget annat
<Barre> guten morgen alle leute, schöne wette heute!
<Kimmen> morrn
<delhage> guten heute alle leute
<delhage> wir haben unser in der Luft
<Barre> schön es ist, aber ich möchte es so nennen Sommer
<kneaux> i came here to observe swedish being parlayed! what are these shenanigans!
<delhage> es ist Schweuts
<kneaux> weis
<Barre> kneaux: hahaha... sorry, men i sverige så var tyskan mer eller mindre ett tvunget språk att lära sig i grundskolan (för oss lite äldre ialla fall)... det ligger lixom i ryggmärgen
<kneaux> now that's what i'm snakking about.
<Kimmen> was ist los?
<kneaux> kein
<Kimmen> läste 4 år tyska men lärde mig i stort sett inget
<delhage> jag läste tyska i 6 år och bodde där ett halvår
<delhage> har ändå problem med det
<delhage> nu är det ju iof 20 år sen
<delhage> fan vad tiden går
<kneaux> i studied swedish for a few weeks, and decided i'd better learn danish instead
<kneaux> *whistles*
<delhage> kneaux: brave
<kneaux> that's one word you could use
<Kimmen> clever
<kneaux> that isn't
<kneaux> so, ist dreisprachigkeit ziemlich standard in schweden?
<Kimmen> most danish understand swedish most me don't understand dansih
<Kimmen> when I went to school everyone read three languages, those who couldn't manage the third language got extra tutoring in swedish+english
<kneaux> ich meinte zwischen schwedisch, deutsch und englisch
<Kimmen> we had the option to choose between german, french, spanish
<kneaux> i see
<kneaux> hey is my german that bad? :P
<delhage> kneaux: pretty common yes
<kneaux> i don't know whether to be impressed by you or disappointed by us
<Kimmen> german isn't that bad, just that I wasn't paying attention in school =P
<Kimmen> I can read and understand most written in german but can't understand when someone speaks it and can't speak it myself
<kneaux> gotcha
<Barre> har lite problem med att få en cisco VPN klient att fungera bakom en pf firewall, någon som har regler att dela med sig av?
<yeager> Barre, UDP eller TCP?
<Barre> yeager: jag är osäker på hur cisco VPN fungerar...
<yeager> Barre, IKE på 500/udp och 10000/udp eller tcp
<Barre> yeager: jag behöver inte några regler för esp eller ah regler?
<yeager> Barre, vad kör du för klient? vpnc?
<yeager> http://security-blog.netcraftsmen.net/2009/01/tcp-and-udp-ports-used-for-cisco-vpn.html
<Barre> tack yeager, får läsa lite och kolla hur klienten är konfigurerad..
<Barre> Coffe: ping
<Coffe> ja barre
<Barre> Coffe: är du på jobbet idag? jag fick ett par möten avbokade och rent teoretiskt skulle jag kunna svänga förbi med lite energi till dig
<Coffe> de vore kanonas
<Coffe> jag är här hela dagen
<Barre> sitter kvar på samma ställe?
<Coffe> ska du äta något idag  ?
<Coffe> 18 b nu inte 18 a
<Barre> ja, jag skall äta.. kanske en lunch på samma ställe som vanligt?
<Coffe> ja
<Barre> lite tidigare då eller? vid 11:20-tiden? fungerar det
<Coffe> jag anpassar mig till dig
<Barre> grymt, då siktar vi på 11:20 (ping HeMan, ska ru med?)
<Coffe> ja
<larsemil> meh.
<larsemil> utan mig?
<larsemil> :)
<Coffe> larsemil,  du är så välkommen
<Coffe> Barre,  menar du att autosens på nic  försämrar hastigheten ?
<larsemil> i vim, om man har kört en s/ändra/till/ på en rad och man vill göra det på nästa förekomst också, hur gör man då? alltså typ trycka en knapp för att hoppa till nästa
<Coffe>  kan /n fungera ?
<kodein> används inte . för att upprepa?
 * kodein använder inte vimmet, men snappade upp nåt i den stilen från #emacs
<Coffe>  s/ändra/till/g ändrar alla
<larsemil> jo det vet jag
<larsemil> s/blaa/kalle/gc gjorde susen
<Coffe> gc ok vad gör den ?
<kodein> collectar garbage
<KiviE> :)
<KiviE> c är för confirm
<larsemil> yep
<ePax> 0_o
<ePax> God regning morgon
<antii> God molnig morgon
<realubot> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/
<Barre> Coffe: ja, det finns en stor risk att du stundtals kör på half duplex, jag har en länk någonstans som beskriver problematiken....
<Coffe> ok jag har nästan alla servers linkade med 2 kablar
<Barre> Coffe: autosense är bra om du inte vet vilken hastighet och vilken duplex switch & klient kör med. Väldigt bra för klienter, speciellt bärbara som du kopplar in på olika ställen. Men har du en statisk konfiguratin där klienten alltid är inkopplad på en och samma infrastruktur så finns ingen mening med autosensse
<Kimmen> har 20k switchportar där det aldrig skulle gå köra nåt annat än auto
<Kimmen> skulle vara kul att läsa om du hittar länken Barre
<Barre> vi pratar inte om klientnät, utan ett iSCSI SAN där varje paket är av yttersta vikt :)
<Barre> Coffe, Kimmen: http://www.cites.illinois.edu/network/advanced/autosense.html
<Kimmen> aha, då förstår jag lite bättre =)
<Coffe> Barre,  ok
<Coffe> tack
 * Barre har hittat batteriet som Coffe vill ha
<Coffe> Barre,  wooho
<HakanS> Någon som vad det är för fel på vår server, ubuntu-se.org ?
<Barre> viste inte att den inte var uppe...
<KiviE> jo den kom upp typ igår kanske
<Barre> men inte nu...
<Barre> Nafallo: bk-labs-158.gw.goscomb.net (77.75.104.158)           125.074ms !H Resume: pmtu 1500
<Barre> Nafallo: när jag försöker köra trace till adder
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> HakanS: Nafallo sa att det var problem med nätet igår, men att det hade fixat sig sen.. så det är väl problem med nätet idag också då.
<HakanS> amelia: Det är väl bara att vänta då.
<Barre> Coffe: var ligger närmsta systembolag där du jobbar?
<amelia> HakanS: i guess
<amelia> Barre: nu är det gjort! den hemska delen med massa jobbiga följdsamtal.
 * Barre häller upp ett glas skumpa åt amelia 
<amelia> <3
<amelia> hoppas det är alkoholfri skumpa. ;)
<Barre> hehe...
<Barre> mest en symbolisk gest
<Barre> du kan ju alltid vaska skiten ;)
<Coffe> Barre,  nere vid norrastation , ung där du brukar parka bilen
<Nafallo> Barre, amelia: startar om adder. enda gasten som kranglar dock.
<Barre> Coffe: just det, det ligger ett litet "köpcentrum" där, eller+
<Coffe> jaou
<Nafallo> saja.
<Barre> Nafallo: nu så...
<Nafallo> no ar ubuntu-se.org uppe igen, istallet for att ha nagon process som ater 100% CPU och inte fungera ens pa konsoll :-P
<Barre> Nafallo: haha, har du något emot sådana processer... du är så uteslutande i dina åsikter ;)
<amelia> Barre: haha
<Nafallo> Barre: nej, du var den som klagade vannen ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: I stand corrected
<Nafallo> oooh. ny pam igen.
<andol> Nafallo: Jupp, fixar regression, genom att starta om cron.
<andol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/790538
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 790538 in pam "pam update causes cron to stop working with "Module is unknown" error" [Critical,Fix released]
<Joakim__> Nån som kan hjälpa mig att få igång Realtek ljud på natty?
<Joakim__> Funkade i maverick
<andol> ...eller ja, fixade gjorde väl kanske inte precis det jag sa, men buggrapporten innehåll bra info om inte annat.
<Nafallo> andol: det hade jag typ gjort manuellt pga av kernel uppgraderingen som kom efter :-P
<Nafallo> andol: du ljuger btw.
<Nafallo>     - debian/patches/security-dropprivs.patch: updated patch to preserve
<Nafallo>       ABI and prevent daemons from needing to be restarted. (LP: #790538)
<andol> Nafallo: Jo, men det var ju det jag kom fram till själv...
<andol> 10:44 < andol> ...eller ja, fixade gjorde väl kanske inte precis det jag sa,
<HakanS> Nafallo: Vet du vad det var för fel på ubuntu-se.org ?
 * realubot sveper amelias skumpa för att strax därefter spotta ut skiten.
<realubot> Vad är det här för skit? Alkoholfri skumpa?
<Nafallo> HakanS: gasten svarade inte pa tilltal :-P
<Nafallo> HakanS: nagot at 100% CPU i tva timmar, tills jag startade om den hart.
<realubot> Joakim__: Kör det här i Terminalen och posta output här: aplay -l
<HakanS> Nafallo: Sådana gäster vill man ju inte ha. Som inte svarar på tilltal. :D
<realubot> joakim: Du behöver bara posta det som står på samma rad som "card".
<Nafallo> HakanS: precis
<Stockholm_Angel> Jag kan ansluta via sasl snälla hjälp
<Stockholm_Angel> på engelska
<Coffe> Barre,  ?
<Coffe> om Barre  letar efter mig . är jag på lunch stället.
<ePax> mount -o /dev/sdb1 /media/disk2
<ePax> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<ePax>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<ePax>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ePax>        dmesg | tail  or so
<ePax> Någon som vet kanske varför jag får detta... körde fsck.ext3 på disken
<Kimmen> avmonterade du den bara tillfälligt? är den normalt monterad?
<ePax> Kimmen, tillfälligt har jag för mig det
<Kimmen> testa en sudo mount -a
<bamsefar> ePax: Ta bort -o ?
<ePax> ehm den e inte alls mountad
<Kimmen> mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/disk2
<Kimmen> om det är en ext3
<ePax> Det spelar ingen roll hur jag mountar den med vilket kommando som helst eller utan någon alls så får jag upp samma felmeddelande
<ePax> Kimmen, provade med det med nu men icke
<ePax> ok nu ser jag att den inte är korrekt formaterad till ext3
<ePax> :S
<Kimmen> gött
<ePax> så ja... ext4 funkade utan probs :D med en snabb formatering
<ePax> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb is already mounted on /media/disk2
<ePax> Gött :D
<Coffe> andol,  syns vi nästa vecka ?
<Coffe> Barre,  tack för en trevlig lunch
<bent45> Fan vad deprimerande det är att se så många skitföretag marknadsföra skitprodukter. Fattar inte hur så många kan ha så mycket pengar.
<bent45> Har alla vunnit på lotto?
<haffe> bent45: Det är väl mer så att en del köper en del skitprodukter, andra köper andra skitprodukter, men väldigt få köper alla skitprodukter.
<bent45> :S
<bent45> Men fattar inte hur dessa människor har resurserna.
<bent45> Känner att jag håller på att bli galen av att det inte går att nå ut till företag och människor.
<andol> Coffe: Ahh, du dyker alltså också upp den 8:e?
<Coffe> andol,  jaou
<andol> Coffe: Jo, då synes vi säkerligen.
<Coffe> andol,  de får vi hoppas
<haffe> bent45: Den enda lösningen är att inte bry sig.
<bent45> Att inte bry sig ger ingen inkomst.
<bent45> Märkligt att det ska vara så vansinnigt svårt att få ett enda besök till sin tjänst om man inte har råd att göra reklam för tusentals kronor om dagen.
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> Det är så det fungerar.
<haffe> Gratis porr ska kunna fungera har jag för mig.
<Barre> Coffe: tack själv :)
<delhage> w00000t? har ni haft lunch i smyg?
<raze> okey
<Barre> delhage: jupps... det är korrekt... Coffe behövde lite energi eftersom han bränt ut den han hade, så jag dök upp på lunchen och gav han lite ny energi...
<raze> någon som vet hur man kan göra ett snabbt script som bara kör ett wget commando
<raze> tar ut en rad ur file via grep
<Barre> (Coffe hade lagt sitt batteri till sin HP Mini2140 på spisen och eldat upp den, så jag gav honom mitt extra batteri delhage)
<raze> och sparar ner den till en fil
<delhage> heh
<raze> och repeterar detta ett par gånger i timmen?
<raze> lr åtminstonde vad jag ska välja för att åstakomma detta resultat
<raze> för c++ känns lite overkill
<bamsefar> shellscript funkar väl?
<raze> bör göra, men har ingen erfarenhet med dem
<Barre> raze: typ curl --silent http://www.example.com | grep "söksträng" > /path/to/file.txt
<Barre> lägg detta i ett cron-job bara
<raze> hur gör jag det till ett cron-job?
<Barre> http://www.manpagez.com/man/5/crontab/
<raze> bara för att vara på den säkra sidan, kommer inte det där kommandot skriva över file.txt varje gång?
<Barre> raze: jo, det kommer det... vill du lägga till en nya rader så använder du >> istället
<Barre> curl --silent http://www.example.com | grep "söksträng" >> /path/to/file.txt
<raze> aah tackar
<Philip5> Barre: får inte du gå hem snart?
<Coffe> någon som har koll på rndc ?  jag får inte min server att svara
<Barre> Philip5: jo, nu är jag hemma... och skall gå till skolan för de har öppethus på yngsta dotterns skola...
<Philip5> Barre: lyxigt
<Coffe> rndc, så kul det är med bra error
<Coffe> lol
<Coffe> den säger den inte svarar.. kollar jag porten så lyssnar den på den
<burrburr> hej. köpt en SSD och ska installera ubuntu. vill inte installera unity och funderar på 10.04 eller 10.10. vilken rekommenderar ni?
<arand> 10.04, i och med längre support med säkerhetsuppdateringar
<burrburr> arand: tackar. 64 eller 32 bit om systemet stödjer 64?
<bent45> Varför i helvetes djävlar ska du köra 10.x?
<bent45> 11 är väl stabil?
<bent45> Att du inte gillar Unity kan man ju inte ha som argument för att köra legacy software, liksom.
<burrburr> arand: enbart betydelse om jag har mer än 4 Gb?
<burrburr> arand: i ram. har bara 2 Gb i denna
<arand> 64bit är bättre i allmänhet, oavsett hur mycket minne du har
<speakman> kör 11.04 och välj Ubuntu Classic vid inloggningen bara så slipper du Unity
<burrburr> arand: perfekt. det ska bli intressant att se skillnaderna mellan ssd / hdd
<speakman> burrburr: enorm
<speakman> om du har "rätt" ssd vill säga..
<speakman> jag har två st Vertex 2 stripade och når nästan 600MB/s random writes.
<arand> Om du vet något specifikt som inte funkar i 64bit välj 32, (special-obskyra-skrivardrivrutiner, obskura omoderna program som bara finns i 32bit version etc.)
<arand> Men detta är väldigt sällan fallet, eller kan lösas på 64bit ändå..
<burrburr> speakman: en extreem s1. specad på 280 Mb/s (read) och 270 Mb/s (write). drar 0,5 W (idle) till 2,25 W
<burrburr> hört att strömförbrukningen brukar variera en hel del i idle
<arand> Om man kör 11.04 med classic har man bara 18månader tills man troligtvis måste köra in Unity ändå.. för 10.04 klarar man sig lite längre...
<bent45> Jag upphör aldrig att förvånas över de puckon som aktivt och medvetet kör gammal mjukvara.
<bent45> PÃ¥ en Internet-ansluten dator.
<arand> Tills 13.04 mer exakt, jämfört med 12:10, visserligen, inte så extrem skilland egentligen, ett halvår när man räknar efter...
<burrburr> övervägt arch också (med openbox eller lxde), men vet inte om jag har tid just nu att konfigurera
<arand> Debian kan ju vara ett mellanalternativ
<burrburr> arand: har gått i de tankarna, men har en bild av att stödet är bättre i ubuntu. testade en live-iso med debian, men var en massa strul (just då)
<bent45> Jaja. Kör ditt gamla skit och lyssna inte på reson då.
<burrburr> trevlig kille han bent45 :P
<HeMan> mmm
<arand> Ubuntu kommer med det mesta förkonfigurerat, Debian hälften, Arch ingenting.
<dagon_> linux mint är kick ass
<HeMan> jag ska precis börja med Fedora 15 på min laptop
<kodein> det trista är väl att ubuntu kommer med det mesta felkonfigurerat ;)
<gusnan> lol
<arand> Så om saker inte funkar i Debian är det troligtvis bara frågan om att installera några moduler och/eller konfigurera..
<HeMan> umm, vad är felkonfigurerat?
<HeMan> tycker det mesta funkar direkt
<kodein> ja, men det funkar ju inte som jag vill
<kodein> t.ex. vill jag ju ha varken gnome eller kde ;)
<HeMan> det är kanske mindre konfiguration och mer policy
<arand> linux mint, mjo, om man gillar deras UI och egentligen vill köra ubuntu, är det nog rätt..
<burrburr> arand: satsar på 10.04 64-bitar. inget egentligen man behöver tänka på vid bytet? bara dra igång live-usb:n och börja installera?
<burrburr> sata 22 pin (2.5") bör väl vara standard? gamla hårddisken är även den en sata
<arand> Inte direkt, kan faktiskt vara värt att överväga 11.04 med classic då det inte skiljer så värs mycket vad gäller tid den är supportad faktiskt, men annars så, nej, bara tuta och köra om du inte tänkte behålla program från gamla 32bit installationen
<arand> Sen om man inte försökt än är det ju värt att prova ut Unity ett tag, mycket av kritiken som far ikring om det är förutfattade meningar...
<burrburr> arand: tack för tipsen
<arand> Och om man tänkte hälla sig till ubuntu är det ju framtiden..
<burrburr> är inte så intresserad av unity av vad jag sett hittils. har svårt att se de reella fördelarna
<burrburr> på vilket sätt upplever ni att det är funktionellt bättre än gnome?
<arand> jag har inte kört det speciellt mycket själv, men det är ju definitivt mer effektivt vad gäller navigering via tangentbordgenvägar.
<speakman> Jag tror Ubuntus stora misstag var att inte guida nya användare in i Unity. Nu när man uppgraderar så *poff* är allt bara helt annorlunda.
<speakman> Unity låter som det fungerar ganska bra när man vet hur man ska använda det.
<HeMan> jag saknar applets i panelen
<speakman> Helt klart
<speakman> Å andra sidan verkar Ubuntu satsa alla ägg i samma "Indicator Applet"-korg.
<burrburr> går det inaktivera den där dockan?
<burrburr> föredrar awn
<arand> Går som sagt alltid att skifta över till classic..
<burrburr> arand: sant
<burrburr> är det i princip enbart gnome, kde (och delvis unity) som är stora numera? hur ser utvecklingen ut med enlightenment osv?
<Philip5> burrburr: e17 utvecklas för fullt men det är väl så att den typen av lösning inte tilltalar den stora massan men har sina egna fans
<burrburr> Philip5: vad gör e17 tilltalande. körde enlightenment någon gång i mitten av 90-talet. antar att det har hänt en hel del
<arand> lxde, xfce, openbox har ju alla sin del...
<Philip5> burrburr: det är väl att vissa gillar dess designfilosofi med minimalism men ändå fokus på utseende om än på sitt sätt
<Philip5> burrburr: däremot så drivs utvecklingen av e17 av ett ganska fåtal personer i jämförelse med gnome, kde och de stora
<burrburr> Philip5: ok. kanske får testa det lite senare. alltid kul med variation
<Philip5> tror du måste bygga e17 själv för jag har inte sett några paket på länge men det kanske finns
<Philip5> finns byggscripts som gör det mesta åt en
<Philip5> jag hade paket för e17 för en tid sedan men har inte pillat med det på säkert 1-2 år
<HeMan> det finns något ubuntu-variant som använder ett ppa för e17
<HeMan> så den drar default i e17
<HeMan> men jag minns inte vad det heter
<burrburr> ah, ok
<Coffe> någon som råkat ut för att rndc timajar ut när den ska försöka stoppa bind ?
<maxjezy> jag installerade ubuntu igår igenom netinstallern
<maxjezy> fan vad smidigt det gick
<Linda^> du kan va
<Markslap> Finns det en DSP/EQ som man kan leka med output från alla ljudkällor i datorn?
<Markslap> Vill även kunna ställa in olika EQ-inställningar för musik från YouTube etc.
<Markslap> (Jag är lite van med Android för tillfället, där jag har en söt DSP Manager)
<Markslap> :>
<Markslap> realubot: Och jag får tacka för tipset om Bumblebee också, nu kan jag köra Ubuntu på laptopen. :)
<Hund> Markslap: Köp en extern EQ.
<Markslap> Hund: Jag har en analog-EQ hemma.
<Markslap> Men jadetta gäller en laptop.
<Markslap> detta*
<Hund> Markslap: Ah, kanske inte helt smidigt att släpa på en EQ till glaptoppen. :P
<Hund> glapptoppen*
<Markslap> Haha, inte direkt. :D
<Hund> Markslap: Vad använder du för OS?
<Markslap> 11.04
<arand> Borde väl finnas i PA ...
<Markslap> Jag sökte lite i reposarna, men hittade inget vettigt.
<Hund> arand: Jag trodde jag aldrig skulle rekomendera PA, men jag tror faktiskt jag har sett någon EQ-funktionalitet till det skräpet. :P
<Markslap> Hm, nu är jag lost.
<Markslap> PA?
<Hund> Pulse Audio
<Hund> Råkade nämna fel person också.
<Markslap> aha
<Hund> Jag behöver mer kaffe.
<arand> Hmm, ser inget nu, kanske måste gå över till jack för det..
<realubot> Markslap: Aha, se där. Det var ju bra. :)
<Coffe> någon som testat cn=monitor ?
<speakman> é dé?
<Markslap> speakman: Nepp.
<Markslap> :)
<Philip5> Alors on danse...
<bittin> Någon som vet någon som ska till Birdie med bil och har vägarna förbi Täby på Torsdag kväll eller eftermiddag eller Fredag morgon?
<kodein> jadå
<kodein> nej, vänta, nu ljög jag igen
<rolfblidborg> halloj! =)
<larsemil> kodein: vägarna förbi dalarna i sommar?
<kodein> jodå
<larsemil> kodein: du får komma förbi och dricka saft och meta abborre!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<kodein> larsemil: ja, kanske det
<_sara--1> anyone on lidingö?
<larsemil> most probably
<spacebug-> ;)
<bittin> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/39656_449455341018_765056018_6080744_433717_n.jpg GIFE ;3
<larsemil> schyssta lökar
<bittin> y
<bent45> Hmm. Nu vet jag inte om alla språk på Google Translate håller samma kvalitet, men om engelska=>svenska-varianten är att gå efter så har mänskliga översättare inget alls att frukta från maskiner på måååååånga år.
<_sara--> hej
<bent45> heiii, zajah
<bent45> *bUwZah*
<bittin> HÄÄJ
<andol> bent45: Gissar att $litet_språk=>$litet_språk dessutom översätts ännu sämre. Däremot så har jag sett en del rätt bra översättningar från $stort_språk till engelska.
<bent45> Ja, jag utgår alltid från engelska i alla fall.
<bent45> Suck. Jag måste typ hitta en massa översättare som kan översätta mina texter. Har bara klarat svenska själv. Vågar inte ens ge mig i kast med norska... det måste ju bli korrekt.
<bent45> Snacka om jobbigt om man ska uppdatera senare.
<bent45> Så måste man kontakta X personer och få dem att översätta... och X andra personer för att verifiera att de faktiskt gjort ett korrekt arbete.
<rolfblidborg> bent45: Har du skrivit en bok?
<bent45> Nä... en slags programvara.
<bent45> Ganska långa förklaringar och meddelanden och manual.
<rolfblidborg> ok :)
<rolfblidborg> Behöver du hjälp med l33t sp34k så kontakta mig :P
<bent45> Oseriöst...
<rolfblidborg> Rätt kass på språk, tyvärr, tycker att det är intressant
<rolfblidborg> Sarkasm brukar väll inte vara seriöst?
<bent45> Snackar de Estländska i Estland?
<bent45> Estniska...
<cahoot> eestikeel
<cahoot> eesti keel  snarare
<maxjezy> hur får jag fram info om hur ett program crashar
<maxjezy> vad felet är
<arand> maxjezy: 1. kör från terminalen 2. få igång apport igen (/msg ubottu !apport) 3. kör programmet i gdb och skaffa backtrace 4. inspektera källkoden
<xyzp> i morgon e de helgdqag, nice
<xyzp> helgdag
<bent45> Kukdag, snarare.
<bent45> Bara skit på TV och inga svar från några företag. :(
<sireorion> tjaba =)
<xyzp> bent45,ok
<sireorion> läget alla?
<xyzp> jo ok
<maxjezy> arand: :)
<maxjezy> tack för svaren
<xyzp> oh regn i morgon
<xyzp> såg på vädret
<bent45> ............
<bent45> Det är för fan helt otroligt.
<bent45> Man kunde lika gärna vara en totalslacker. Hur mycket man än försöker kan man inte tjäna en spänn.
<xyzp> Vad är den bästa light-distributionen Ubuntu? Ska lägga den på ett 32gb usb-minne tänkte jag om de går
<speakman> 32gb?
<bent45> Kul att det finns så många distros av en distro...
<bent45> T.o.m. inom en distro.
<xyzp> speakman, ja
<arand> lubuntu är den med det uttryckta målet.
<speakman> xyzp: light för mig är 32MB. inte 32GB.
<arand> tinycore ~ 11MB ;)
<kodein> *drömmer sig tillbaks till tiden då 8M ram var mycket*
<speakman> kodein: mardröm? ;)
<speakman> arand: Buildroot; hur skitliten som helst i princip...
<kodein> speakman: nä, det var rätt fint på den tiden
<arand> Jo, men hur skoj är det att köra den?
<arand> tinycore är ganska trevligt faktiskt :)
<speakman> kodein: slippa alla dumma frågor - det var bara man själv inom 10 mils radie som använde dator
<speakman> arand: Den är väldigt skoj. Iallafall på inbäddade system.
<xyzp> Har en mobilprocessor i eeepc 900 bara
<speakman> xyzp: vill du alltså ha en snabb dist, inte nödvändigtvis liten?
<speakman> nån som vet hur man får bort en IPv6-adress som "fastnat" på ett eth-interface?
<xyzp> Snabb men klara min lilla processor bara
<sireorion> Har en fråga. har ett par CF kort på 4GB o vill ha in Ubuntu på min Thinclient... Finns det nåt ställe där man bara kan ladda hem dom filena som behövs?
<xyzp> Studentfirande ikväll utanför huh
<xyzp> Speakman, ja
<speakman> xyzp: prova Xubuntu eller nått. Dålig koll faktiskt.
<speakman> Lock för ena örat ikväll huh...
<xyzp> Speakman, ok ska jag dra ner åm prova
<xyzp> och
<speakman> Hm - måste alla interface ha en link-local ipv6-adress?
<xyzp> fåt bli Natty Nawall
<speakman> ja det är nog rätt givet. Frågan är väl snarast vilken "version" av den.
<xyzp> 11.04
<speakman> Det är Natty Narwhal, ja
<xyzp> Finns bara iso-filer ju, jag har ingen cd-player
<speakman> Installera från USB då?
<speakman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<xyzp> Speakman, tack
<speakman> np
<arand> Good riddance Dapper!
<maxjezy> om jag har en webserver ikoplad i routern, påverkar det säkerheten på de andra datorerna?
<maxjezy> har en liten dator ja kan ha som server för min hemsida tänkte jag
<speakman> om någon hackar din webbserver så kan dom ju komma åt alla dina datorer inifrån nätet = bakom routern
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> då skiter jag i att göra det
<maxjezy> vilken skärmupplösning har flest människor idag tro?
<rolfblidborg> 1024x någonting
<Philip5> antii: vaken?
<Philip5> vet inte varför men av någon anledning så tänker jag på antii när jag ser den här videon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaHkD45H6yI
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> tror det är antii som kör :D
<rolfblidborg> By the way... vilket helvetiskt vaknande i morse
<D0minat0r> humm har en telefon som fått bada i whiksy hur fan ska jag rengöra den vatten eller sprit? :D
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du testat cycles nått mer ?
<D0minat0r> den fick bara i ett glas whisky cola
<rolfblidborg> Var ute på krogen igår och skulle druckit en öl, slutade med att jag satt och provade ölsorter på bishops arms i helsingborg
<rolfblidborg> Full som jag vet inte vad ringer jag en tjejpolare (Som jag var på kollo med när jag var liten, efter det har vi träffats två gånger, förra veckan och igår. Var nog 6-7 år sen)
<rolfblidborg> Hon h
<rolfblidborg> hon hämtar mig med bilen och kör hem, jag däckar direkt i hennes säng, och vaknar av att jag har spytt ner hela sängen
<rolfblidborg> Dessutom har jag somnat med lössnus, så detta har jag självklart i hela ansiktet och halva sängen
<rolfblidborg> Jag tänker inte höra av mig till henne längre.
<rolfblidborg> Flyttar till stockholm den 13:e, skönt som fan!
<Philip5> maxjezy: nope
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: oops :P
<rolfblidborg> Inte nog med det, hon säger "Bussen går om 10 minuter" Så jag får stressa upp, tvätta av mig och sedan springer vi till bussen
<rolfblidborg> så nej, jag städade inte upp efter mig
 * rolfblidborg skäms
<D0minat0r> bara o be om ursäkt,funkar säkert :P
<rolfblidborg> har jag gjort
<rolfblidborg> överdrivet många gånger
<D0minat0r> hehe
<D0minat0r> inge som har en ide åt mig då? hur tvätta whisky cola dränkt telefon?
<D0minat0r> jävla liten hal telefon skulle supa från mitt glas :P
<rolfblidborg> Uhm, lägg den i ugnen?
<rolfblidborg> Dunstar bort
<rolfblidborg> Sockret kan bli jobbigt dock
<D0minat0r> whisky cola?
<D0minat0r> tänkte just de
<D0minat0r> kanske tvätta i vatten o sen ugnen :P
<D0minat0r> har lyckats rädda stackars telefon en gång när den vart blöt haha
<D0minat0r> om den överlever denna fest ska jag aldrig mer klaga på x10 mini
<rolfblidborg> är du på fest och sätter dig och ircar? :P
<D0minat0r> nej hemma nu
<D0minat0r> tog ett tag o vakna upp från helgens fest :D
<rolfblidborg> jag har fortfarande inte vaknat från gårdagen :p
<D0minat0r> var helgen igår? :O
<magnus^p> sitter o lurar lite på dehäringa VIM .. det är ett jäkla helsike med backslash på kommandon, kan man binda om det?
<rolfblidborg> Nej, men jag satt på krogen igår
<magnus^p> och hur? :)
<rolfblidborg> Var faktiskt ganska trevligt :)
<D0minat0r> jahaa ok :) trodde jag drömt dom senaste 2 nyktra dagarna
<D0minat0r> hehe
<D0minat0r> eller kanske var de 3 nyktra...jaja inte lätt när de går hårt till på fest
<rolfblidborg> :P
<rolfblidborg> Satt själv igår, efter att mina vän drog efter första ölen
<rolfblidborg> Väldigt trevligt faktiskt
<rolfblidborg> Bra personal på bishops
<D0minat0r> hitta en flaska med va jag tror är inte köpes sprit iaf undra om de funkar
<rolfblidborg> kanske
<rolfblidborg> Lägg den i ett bad :)
<rolfblidborg> LÃ¥t sedan torka
<D0minat0r> de va de jag tänkte chansa
<D0minat0r> kan ju inte bli värre av en grogg till
<D0minat0r> :D
<rolfblidborg> Och fungerar den inte så köper du en iphone, va? :D
<D0minat0r> nej fanaldrig
<rolfblidborg> :(
<D0minat0r> brpkade med systers ifån de räckte
<D0minat0r> och systers man
<D0minat0r> suck så ska dom ha support
<D0minat0r> fyfan snack aom att de luktar finkel från flaskan iaf
<maxjezy> Philip5: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-YEipNF2Fkq4/TeazpkdSREI/AAAAAAAABOs/YDJbTDek8VM/s1600/mountains.png
<maxjezy> gissa vilken renderare jag gjorde den i
<rolfblidborg> Snyggt!
<rolfblidborg> http://design.tastiskt.se/2011/05/23/slaktade-pixlar-som-aterupplivas-som-djur/
<rolfblidborg> PÃ¥minner om den
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: cycles?!? :P
<maxjezy> JAPP
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har inte lekt så mycket med blender på senare tid
<maxjezy> sitter och leker lite nu
<maxjezy> får inte igång det på nya datorn men det är helt okej att köra på gamla
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-02
<rolfblidborg> God natt!
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<maxjezy> tjena realubot
<realubot> Markslap: Tjenare.
<realubot> Markslap: Nej, inte du.
<realubot> maxjezy stack.
<larsemil> god morgon
<larsemil> Barre: din sjusovare!
<fendell> morgon
<haffe> Morgon morgon.
<D0minat0r> om jag har gjort en rsa nyckel på hemma burken jag ska väl kunna ta me mig samma privata nyckel och lägga på en annan dator utanför mitt nät och logga in om den nyckeln ligger i authorized_keys?
<madbear> publika va
<cahoot> den publika ska väl finnas på 'mottagarsidan'?
<madbear> jo det va så jag fattade det
<madbear> eller alltså vad D0minat0r skrev
<madbear> men jag är trött utan kaffe oxå
<madbear> brb kaffe...
<D0minat0r> cahoot: ja den finns
<D0minat0r> men om jag ska tex logga in från min syster måste jag ha med mig min privata
<madbear> ok ok nu fattar jag
<cahoot> om jag inte snurrat till allt i huvet -ja
<D0minat0r> kanske jag som kommer ihåg fel men jag tror jag fick no host error när jag försökte senast med min privata nyckel skapad hemma
<D0minat0r> no = nå
<cahoot> det tror jag inte har med ssh-nyckeln att göra
<madbear> du missar väl det här steget då kanske?
<madbear> Now burly is ready to accept your ssh key. How to tell it which keys to use? The ssh-add command will do it. For a test, type
<madbear> ssh-agent sh -c 'ssh-add < /dev/null && bash'
<D0minat0r> ok får se om de funkar när jag kommer dit
<madbear> ssh-agent ?  :D
<D0minat0r> hum dom stegen har jag inte behövt göra när jag försökt logga in från mitt interna nät från olika datorer
<D0minat0r> hur formatera usb minne i ubuntu desktop och va ska jag ha för filsystem på den skall vara läsbar i windows/linux
<cahoot> enklast är väl fat32
<cahoot> vfat?
<cahoot>   mkfs.vfat /dev/<sdnånting>
<D0minat0r> ok
<D0minat0r> måste jag unmounta den först?
<cahoot> ja
<xyzp> Den kom in direkt för mig
<D0minat0r> jaha diskverktyg säger /dev/sdd men när jag kör format medium not found
<cahoot> ta ut, sätt in, dmesg
<D0minat0r> nu jävla funka de jag som krångla till det
 * D0minat0r ugnsbakar sony ericsson x10 mini just nu
<D0minat0r> :)
<xyzp> nu e man halvvägs :-)
<yarre> Nån som vet om man kan få workspace-ikonen i unity att visa öppna fönster utan att klicka på den?
<Kimmen> yarre: vet ej men kolla in denna: http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TbVnyAUtG3I/AAAAAAAAEGo/xbI3PnYNEkw/cbjs0.resized.png
<Kimmen> <3
<xyzp> yawn
<rolfblidborg> Va? Har ni som kör linux en superknapp? :(
<rolfblidborg> kan den flyga, slåss mot skurkar och hjälpa folk i nöd?
<Markslap> Nepp
<Markslap> Men det är en smidig knapp.
<bittin>  http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=151803141549825 yay =)
<olja> kan man uppdatera en äldre version av ubuntu till den senaste versionen?
<bittin> ja
<olja> ok, tack
<bittin> http://www.gurking.net/music/Ny%20amigatid.mp3
<olja> oj vad lång tid det tar o ladda ner ubuntu
<olja_> behöver lite hjälp med att bränna ubuntu till skiva, använder ISO REcorder
<olja> jag har två alternativ at välja emellan och vet inte vilken som är rätt
<olja> jag råkade bränna skrivbordsversioen av Ubutu på en skiva, kan jag använda den endå till installation eller måste jag bränna en ny instalations cd
<olja> tacksam för hj
<olja> lpälp
<olja> tacksam för hjälp
<Philip5> olja: du kan ju installera med den och få skrivbordsversionen installerad
<Philip5> är det inte det du vill?
<olja> aha, skrivbordsversionen är för hemma dator?
<bent45> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.388832/annu-ett-svenskt-community-gar-under
<olja> jag trodde det var olka sätt att instalera samma sak, typ från skrivbordet eller från instalations cd
<bent45> "På senare tid har Lunarstorm återuppstått i ny tappning, men med en relativt tynande tillvaro i skuggan av bland annat Facebook." <-- Relativt tynande tillvaro?! Nya Lunarstorm har bokstavligen 3 användare varav 2 är offline.
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> vem använder lunarstorm idag?
<bent45> Kissies AB eller nå't.
<gorgo> hehe ok
<olja> ännu en dator konverteras till ubuntu
<bent45> Windows 8 är framtiden.
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> linux is the shit :D
<olja> Philip5: något nytt i kubuntu? såg häromdagen när jag staratade i kubuntu att det fanns en ny version/uppdatering?
<gorgo> e väl mest buggfixar
<olja> aha, så det är värt o instalera?
<gorgo> jadå, alltid trevligt med stabilare system
<olja> gorgo: du kör också kde?
<gorgo> japp, på min desktop, laptopen kör jag openbox för tillfälligt
<olja> openbox, aldrig hört, får ta o googla
<gorgo> gör det :)
<Philip5> olja: jo det är mest lite små bugfixar. inget större egentligen med just kde
<andol> Barre: Du menar alltså att mina tankegånger inte nödvändigtvis framstår som helt glasklara då de ska begränsas till 140 tecken? :)
<olja> openbox ser skönt mininmalistiskt ut
<gorgo> jo, det kräver inte så mycket o med min knapra laptop så fungerar det bättre
<olja> instalerar man först ubuntu och sedan laddar ner openbox som tema?
<Philip5> openbox är inget tema utan en skrivbordsmiljö
<Philip5> precis som kde eller gnome
<Philip5> verkar iof kunna mixa openbox med gnome
<olja> Philip5: jo det var vad jag syftade på men valde fel term :)
<olja> finns det några fördelar med openbox kontra gnome
<Philip5> kräver mindre resurser
<olja> instalerar just nu ubuntu på en väns dator och hon säger att den är rätt gammal (laptop), ska jag kanske satsa på openbox, hur stor skyllnar är det?
<Philip5> kolla annars på xfce istället då. http://www.xfce.org
<Philip5> finns ett anpassat Xubuntu för det
<gorgo> xfce funkar bra på äldre laptop också :)
<Philip5> http://www.xubuntu.org
<olja> nu har jag precis avslutat ubuntu installationen!
<olja> kan man lägga i xfce endå?
<olja> tror att hon få testa men gnome och det inte funkar så får vi krångla vidare
<Philip5> jo du kan lägga in xfce ändå men det brukar vara mer pill att tabort gnome istället
<Philip5> bara att installera paketet xubuntu-desktop så förvandlas installationen till xubuntu men med en hel del gnomegrejer
<Philip5> wb gorgo
<olja> ok, kör uppdatering till ubuntu 11.04 just nu
<Philip5> aha
<olja> jag trode att jag ladde ner ubuntu 11.04, det var det alternativet jag valde på hemsidan men fick 10.10 versionen nerladdad, kanske något för admin att veta
<Philip5> från vilken sida laddade du?
<olja> Philip5: du menar att jag ska ominstalera från börjag och med en xubuntu skiva?
<olja> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/download
<Philip5> vill du ha en alldeles ren xfce-installatin med ubuntu så är det nog smidigast
<olja> ja, det enda syftet med att ha xfce är ifall datorn tycker att gnome är för tungt, men det återstår att se
<Philip5> fast alla nedladdningar på den sidan verkar ju vara 11.04
<Philip5> ja testa gnome först du
<olja> precis det står 11.04 men prova o ladda ner ett alternativ
<Philip5> den säger 11.04 på alla jag klickar
<Philip5> fast kde är ju det bästa för alla oavsett dator ;P
<olja> jo fast när filen väl låg på skrivbordet så står det 10.10
<Philip5> du råkar inte bara ha en 10.10 och en 11,04 på samma ställe där du laddat ner dem då ;)
<olja> Philip5:  du har helt rätt, de nya filerna med 11.04 hamnade på ett annat ställe ;)
<Philip5> :P
<olja> man e bra dum ibland
<Philip5> kan hända den bäste
<olja> är kde tyngre o köra än gnome
<Philip5> jag tror de är rätt lika om man slår av alla effekter i kde
<olja> hur många skrivbordmiljöer finns det egentliggen?
<Philip5> en mängd men det finns många som bara fantaster använder
<Philip5> gnome, kde, xfce och openbox kanske är de stora
<Philip5> finns sådana som ion3, awesome, ratpoison och sådana som har sina fantaster
<Philip5> enlightenment är en annan som lever en lite undanskymd tillvaro
<Philip5> olja: awesome ser ut så här: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f0/Awesome_screenshot.png
<Philip5> bara en panel och sedan olika organiserade terminaler
<gorgo> Philip5: tackar :)
<gorgo> enlgithenment gillade jag länge, var så grymt fint :D
<gorgo> man kunde göra alla på nördstället avundsjuka på en :P
<Philip5> ja enlightenment har sin charm. kul att liksom kanske ha och visa upp men känns inte så praktiskt i längden
<gorgo> precis
<gorgo> var mest för o visa :P
<gorgo> openbox är väl sådär praktiskt, egentligen, med tanke på alla inställningsfiler man måste editera
<gorgo> men finns ju lite tools för det numera
<olja> awesome ser ju riktigt praktiskt up ;)
<olja> ut
<Philip5> olja: om man älskar terminal så
<olja> inget för en vanlig svansson
<olja> med e
<Philip5> lägg in det på den där tjejens dator så får du se
<Philip5> hon kanske blir helt galen i det ;)
<gorgo> :P
<olja> tror inte hon kan greja i dos ellet terminal eller vad man nu kallar det
<olja> inte jag heller för den delan :)
<olja> men det är säkert fräckt om man är lagt åt det nördiga hållet ;)
 * spacebug- provar att sätta upp en egen vpnserver (pptp). Använder mobiltelefonens wurfpunkt för att connecta laptopen till och surfa ut genom för att veta att det funkar. Så laptop genom mobilens internet genom vpn .. o så installerar jag program över nätet.. mindre smart kanske hehe.. går 'sådär' snabbt ;)
<D0minat0r> tjo
<D0minat0r> finns de nå "antitjuv" program till linux? :)
<D0minat0r> tänkte kolla hur dom funkar
<amelia> D0minat0r: vad menar du med antitjuvprogram?
<bent45> Ett program som gör att fötter fälls ut.
<bent45> SÃ¥ datorn traskar hem.
<amelia> lol
<bent45> Eller små hjul så den kan köra.
<rolfblidborg> ett program som tar bilder och mailar dom till dig?
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: ungefär
<rolfblidborg> Vet att det finns till macen :)
<D0minat0r> läste just på skvallerblaskan om de
<D0minat0r> open source antitheft: http://preyproject.com/
<D0minat0r> men är ju så att så fort tjuven märker av att bärbara har linux åker nog windows skivan i :P
<amelia> det finns ju i hårdvaran till visa laptops
<bent45> Kul om det programmet får fnatt och börjar skicka runkbilder till utvecklaren.
<bent45> Som han använder mot dig.
<bent45> "Du fick programmet gratis... nu får du betala $50,000"
<bent45> Skulle aldrig i livet köra sådan spyware.
<D0minat0r> bent45: haha
<bent45> Lustigt att folk bara litar på alla jävla "apps".
<D0minat0r> man behöver inte lita för att man kollar upp ett program
<D0minat0r> men den jag kollade upp har ju öppen källkod om man vill granska själv programmet
<bent45> Ja, för det gör man ju.
<bent45> Alltid. I detalj.
<bent45> Och sedan kompilerar man hela skiten själv också.
<bent45> Som tar en vecka att ställa in ordentligt...
<bent45> Känns som att vilket FOSS som helst kan innehålla skadligt kod utan att någon hittar det.
<bent45> Eller att de binärer de ger inkluderar malware.c.
<D0minat0r> men jag klarar inte av att granska källkod själv därför litar jag ju på linux och dess programvaror som finns i officiella källor är "rena"
<bent45> Ja, jag var ironisk.
<bent45> Jag är programmerare och har aldrig i hela mitt liv "kollat igenom" ett enda program.
<bent45> Inte ens när det råkar vara ett språk jag förstår.
<D0minat0r> heh borde ha förstått ironin :P
<johannes81> är det ngn som lever här ? =)
<spacebug-> halft
<spacebug-> du ser, jag kan inte ens stava ;)
<kodein> braaaaaains
<johannes81> värka lite halv dött här inne >_<
<D0minat0r> från o till
<johannes81> den engelska ubuntu kanalen e de för mykt folk i ist så man får inte en syl i vädret =)
<rolfblidborg> jag tycker nästan att det är mer aktivitet på nätterna
<rolfblidborg> Men det kanske är för att det är då jag är som mest aktiv :p
<D0minat0r> här kan du diskutera en hel dag ibland med dig själv ingen sm stör :)
<johannes81> ja försöker få hjälp med att få igång samba...men det är inte så enkelt
<rolfblidborg> Sen brukar ju inte jag diskutera Ubuntu eller linux så mycket
<rolfblidborg> Mest att jag slänger iväg någon fråga, jag använder ju inte ens linux...
<rolfblidborg> (
<rolfblidborg> (än)
<rolfblidborg> :p
<D0minat0r> va? :O
<rolfblidborg> :p
 * rolfblidborg inväntar en /kick
<rolfblidborg> :D
<johannes81> ja prova ubuntu en gång å för ngra månad sen nu kan ja inte gå tebax te sur windows
<rolfblidborg> johannes81: jag sitter på OS X :)
<johannes81> men ubuntu är välldigt mykt nytt att lära sig
<rolfblidborg> Absolut
<rolfblidborg> har pelat lite med det innan dock
<cahoot> haha - har efter 15 år med linux köpt en MBP - har klara problem med 'den gyllene buren'
<D0minat0r> bytte ut windows på alla mina datorer, installerar inte ens windows åt folk nåmer :D
<johannes81> men alla tutorials för å fixa saker å ting vill ju att man ska scripta tusen rader för å få ngn enkel funktion att funka >_<
<cahoot> johannes81, överdriver kanske lite?
<johannes81> hehe ja kanske >_< "LITE"
<cahoot> personligen har jag inte skrivit mer än max 100 rader script under 15 år med linux
<johannes81> jasså...då kanske du kan säga till mig hur ja fixar samba utan å behöva skriva massa saker i terminal ? =)
<cahoot> aha du menar kommandon
<johannes81> ja å ändra massa i cfg filer å grejjer
<johannes81> ja vill kunna ändra inställningar i ngn sorts meny
<johannes81> sånt ja förstår mig på >_<
<cahoot> ja - knofigurationsfiler kan man behöva fixa - men det är ju inte 'att scripta' - för övrigt är manuellt editerad konfiguration dels begriplig, dels plastisk, dels säker
<bent45> cahoot: Vadå för gyllende bur?
<D0minat0r> jag tycker det är lättare att konfigurera samba och dylikt i conf filer än via ett gui
<D0minat0r> ja iofs dovecot imapd höll jag på bli tokig med men alla andra :)
<cahoot> bent45, osx
<bent45> På vilket sätt är det en gyllene bur?
<johannes81> ja de är säker mykt lättare när man vet vad alla commandon betyder...ja fattar ju noll
<bent45> Förresten, är det sant att typ alla elever i Sverige som går i sexan eller så får var sin MacBook Pro? Sjukt i så fall.
<bent45> Hoppas verkligen att det är MacBook bara i så fall.
<D0minat0r> bent45: ja i våran kommun har i alla fall gymnasie elever fått en
<bent45> PRO?
<D0minat0r> ja de vette fan
<cahoot> bent45, snyggt och prydligt så länge man inte önskar ta sig utanför de bestämda gränserna
<bent45> Svindyr dator till varje sunkig snorunge.
<D0minat0r> nån såndär apple grej
<bent45> Som de sedan sitter och bloggar och skit på.
<cahoot> bent45, försök t ex hitta en vettig filhanterare
<bent45> Vad är "vettig"?
<D0minat0r> men men här får dom inte den ska lämnas åter va jag fatta eller köpas ut till ett pris fastsatt när man fick
<bent45> Jag kan inte minnas senast jag på allvar behövde "avancerad" filhantering med flera vyer och saker.
<bent45> Och på den tiden var det ju bara för att dra-och-släpp inte fanns.
<cahoot> bent45, klart en smaksak - har personligen svårt leva utan filerunner
<johannes81> så är det ngn som kan hjelpa mig få igång samba ?
<bent45> Dansa Samba!
<D0minat0r> johannes81: jag är inte precis nån guru har väl 1-2 månader erfarenhet men har satt igång samba server på min server burk hemma
<johannes81> känns som de är tusen ggr lättare att dra igång en ftp server
<D0minat0r> så fråga på så svarar jag om jag kan
<D0minat0r> jag satte just igång en samba på systers stationära, apt-get install samba
<bent45> Jag verkar göra fullständigt annorlunda saker än alla andra med sina datorer.
<D0minat0r> editera /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bent45> Vem behöver skicka runt filer till en massa datorer om man inte har ett företag?
<johannes81> ja har 2 datorer...1 spel dator med windows 7...tyvärr...för alla spel...med bara en 400 gigs snabbare hdd...åssen min andra dator me ubuntu å 4tb hdisk..vill kunna dela ut filer från linux till min spel dator
<D0minat0r> man vill ha filmer/musik på en dator och komma åt dom med sina xbox xbmc/ xbox360/ htpc
<bent45> Hmm...
<bent45> Men SMB är väl ändå inte för streaming?
<D0minat0r> funkar ju lättast att dela ut till andra system
<pickford> hallå
<rolfblidborg> Hejselihejsan :)
<pickford> någon här som är het på ubuntu eller?
<rolfblidborg> Det är nog ett gäng i rummet, är det väldigt simpelt så kanske jag kan hjälpa dig
<rolfblidborg> Lovar dock ingenting :)
<pickford> hehe, alla här är nog bättre än mig iaf, jag är riktig nybörjare...
<rolfblidborg> hit me :)
<pickford> jag vet inte vad det är för fel, men jag har läst mig till att ljudet ska man kunna kolla i alsa mixer, så långt är jag med, men vad gör jag när den inte hittar min optiska utgång som jag har kopplat till min reciver?
<rolfblidborg> jag är lost :)
<pickford> hehe, jag å
<rolfblidborg> Ska du använda ett mixerbord till datorn+
<pickford> nej
<pickford> jag ska bara få ljud
<pickford> via min optiska utgång på moderkortet...
<pickford> men det verkar inte som att ubuntu hittar den...
<pickford> av någon anledning
<rolfblidborg> Okej
<rolfblidborg> Har du senaste uppdateringen?
<pickford> av?
<rolfblidborg> ubuntu
<pickford> nej
<rolfblidborg> Där skulle jag chansa på är en bra början
<pickford> jag kör 10.04
<rolfblidborg> okej, men kör uppdateringen och kolla om det fungerar
<pickford> men i nyaste så funka det inte få igång xbmc tydligen, så jag degradera till 10.04
<pickford> ingen annan som har en susning?
<bent45> Vad är en "vertical market"?
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: Här?
<D0minat0r> ja
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: pickford behövde hjälp :)
<rolfblidborg> Tänkte bara om du hade tid :)
<D0minat0r> jo jag har tid men läste just va han fråga efter och jag är ganska lost med drivisar när det inte fungerar på en gång :/
<D0minat0r> om inte det optiska finns under sound preferences vette fan
<pickford> alltså det finns om man går in i alsamixer, så finns det något som heter s/pdif men det går ju inte att göra något med den
<olja> är libra office samma som open office
<olja> hittar inte open office i 11.04 versionen
<D0minat0r> libre office har väl bytt ut open office
<D0minat0r> de jag har skrivit i writer har jag inte märkt av nån skillnad
<D0minat0r> pickford: testa hitta ett program som heter alsa mixer?
<pickford> jag är inne i det
<D0minat0r> ok läste at vissa bara behöva unmuta en speaker där så funka det
<Markslap> Nu har jag installerar 11.04.
<pickford> hmm, men hur unmutear jag?
<Markslap> Fick ett error om att datorn var för dålig för Unity.
<Markslap> Core i7 2600K, 16 GB RAM, GeForce GTX 580 och en 128 GB Corsair SSD.
<D0minat0r> Markslap: ja bara tillbaka till affären o uppgradera ;P
<pickford> bäst att byta upp sig då =P
<D0minat0r> pickford: hur du gör de i alsa mixer ingen aning jag sökte själv efter trådar med optiska utgång problem
<kodein> Markslap: var hittade du den antikviteten? ;)
<pickford> ok dominator får väl söka vidare då, har sökt hela dagen men inte hittat något som passat...
<Markslap> D0minat0r: Tänkte det.
<Markslap> Skitdator.
<Markslap> kodein: Fick den.
<Markslap> Från Alina.
<Markslap> Snela hestar.
<kodein> snälla farbröder
<D0minat0r> dom kan skicka en till norrland oxå om dom är så snälla :P
<olja> vad tycks om ubuntu 11.04?
<olja> man får lite Mac vibbar...
<D0minat0r> olja: jag kör bara 11.04 första ubuntu jag kört oxå så inte mycket att jämföra med :P
<D0minat0r> men ingen unity för mig!
<Philip5> olja: heja kde istälelt! :D
<olja> Philip5: ja, jag instalerar gnome bara på andras datorer
<D0minat0r> kör gnome med ett tema jag riktigt inte kan samarbeta med :P
<Philip5> olja: för själv så har du förstått vad som är bäst ;)
<olja> tycker att 11.04 inte är lika enkelt överskådlig som 10.10
<Philip5> du kan köra 11.04 i classic mode också så blir det som förr mer
<olja> aha kan man det?
<Philip5> tror du kan välja det när du ska logga in
<olja> jaha, ok , ska kolla upp det
<olja> varför har de bytt ut open office i 11.04?
<olja> libra office nu
<D0minat0r> open office skulle väl börja ta betalt av skolor, myndigheter m.m?
<Markslap> olja: Same shit anyway.
<Markslap> Annat märke.
<D0minat0r> libreoffcie är ju utvecklare som gått ifrån oracles o startade the document foundation eller nått
<olja> ok
<bent45> Oracle har sina äckliga tentakler överallt.
<olja> oracle är onda?
<bent45> Alla som köper upp andra företag är onda.
<D0minat0r> men sen avbröt oracle sina betalplaner men då hade väl libre redan hunnit bli standard i ubuntu
<bent45> Och de som blir uppköpta, om de har ett val, är också onda.
<olja> finns det någon som tjänar pengar på ubuntu, eller investerar pengar i ubuntu?
<arand> canonical? (the latter)
<olja> det hela startade väll med att någon snubbe satsade en mängd pengar för att utveckla ubuntu
<D0minat0r> Canonical är väl företaget bakom? va jag fattat har dom ju enterprise tjänster m.m
<arand> sabfdl, ineed
<D0minat0r> http://www.canonical.com/
<arand> sabdfl= Mark Shuttleworth, btw
<bent45> Deras högkvarter är en hydda i Afrika.
<D0minat0r> :D
<bent45> "Unga-bunga?" "Ja-ja! HEHEHEHE! Adda rootkit?" "Uga! Uga!!"
<bent45> Nej, det där var rasistiskt.
<bent45> Och inte speciellt kul.
 * bent45 ber om ursäkt.
<amelia> bent45: eller ett flashigt kontor i london. :P
<arand> Vore intressant att veta vad de som har "ubuntu" i sitt vardagsspråk anser om att det används för ett OS... Opassande? Komiskt? Positivt?
<bent45> London ligger väl inte i Afrika?
<bent45> arand: Antagligen undrar de vad en dator är för något.
<cahoot> fallen för etniska 'skämt'?
<arand> Ha ubuntu i vardagsspråket =/= oteknisk, afaik, används det i Sydafrika till och med...
<bent45> cahoot: Snarare skämt överlag.
<D0minat0r> fyfan det är jobbigt att vara arbetsledare när lilla syster klipper gräset med en klippare modell gammal :D
<bent45> Vad leder du för arbete?
<arand> Handjagare?
<bent45> Dominerar du över alla hennes mjukisdjur i ert te-party?
<D0minat0r> arand: mjaa syster o hennes man har en tung bensindriven utan drivning framåt
<amelia> *gäsp*
<gorgo> :)
<bent45> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brU4KIxsLJI
<bent45> Älskar dessa Computer Chronicles-videor från 1980- och 1990-talet.
<bent45> Datorporr.
<bent45> Massa mysiga system och saker som var heta och nya då.
 * amelia älskar midrage-servrar från 70-, 80- och 90-talet
<bent45> Mid-range?
<bent45> Minidatorer...
<bent45> De känns lite för abstrakta och oanvändbara...
<bent45> Verkligen tråkiga uppgifter som gjordes på dem.
<bent45> Data in och data ut. Kostym. Grått.
<amelia> bent45: de har rätt intressanta system faktiskt.
<amelia> bent45: sen är ju mainframes för stora för att ha hemma
<amelia> många av de äldre, läs 70- och 80-tal kör ju klassiska UNIX och/eller BSD och de från 90-talet kör ju t.ex. Tru64, AIX, Irix, VMS och sånt.
<amelia> OS/400 också
<amelia> OS/400 och VMS skiljer ju sig en del ifrån *nix, men är rätt roliga system de med.
<rolfblidborg> Varför skulle man vilja ha en gammal burk?
<rolfblidborg> jag förstår inte det
<orgaZmo> yo..
<orgaZmo> it´s me again. :D
<rolfblidborg> Tja
<orgaZmo> jag har lite problem med min ubuntu server
<orgaZmo> jag kan inte ansluta vi ssh längre
<amelia> rolfblidborg: för att de är ursprunget till vad du har idag, det är som att många människor nöjer sig med att ha en vanlig bil, men andra vill ha en gammal klassisk bil för nöjes skull, inte för att ersätta en vanlig bil..
<amelia> orgaZmo: kör ssh -vvv user@dinburk och se varför det inte funkar... om den nu svarar på ssh-porten överhuvudtaget.
<rolfblidborg> Förstår inte det heller, om man inte av ekonomiskäl köper en 740 typ
<rolfblidborg> okej, nu ljög jag
<orgaZmo> och nu när jag kopplade in skärm i ubuntuservern, och skrev sudo -s och blädrade på piltangenterna så såg jag massa kommandon jag inte har skrivit. med andra ord.. då mäste ju någon varit inne
<rolfblidborg> Förstår att folk köper gamla bilar
<orgaZmo> amelia: jag kör windows på denna burken.
<amelia> rolfblidborg: nu tänkte jag väl kanske inte på 740 när jag sa gammal bil utan snarare en riktigt gammal ford eller någit i den stilen. samlarobjekt helt enkelt.
<amelia> orgaZmo: jaha..
<rolfblidborg> amelia:  aah
<amelia> orgaZmo: får du svar på ssh-porten överhuvudtaget? om du kör telnet mot port 22 på din server, svarar den eller ger den time out?
<rolfblidborg> amelia: sen är jag macanvändare också, det kanske har någonting med saken att göra
<orgaZmo> amelia: network error: connection refused
<Hund^> Philips, ping!
<amelia> orgaZmo: du kan pinga den och så va?
<orgaZmo> men telnet sa du? jag har inte provat telnet.. hur gör man det då?
<amelia> orgaZmo: start -> run kör cmd sen telnet ip 22
<orgaZmo> amelia: jag har servern här i nätverket, så ping funkar utmärkt
<amelia> där du ersätter ip med serverns ip
<orgaZmo> C:\Users\orgaZmo>telnet 192.168.1.85 22
<orgaZmo> telnet är inte ett internt kommando, externt kommando,
<orgaZmo> ?? jag fattar noll..
<amelia> då har du väl inte det installerat..
<orgaZmo> finns inte telnet i min dator? lol... win 7 pro sucks
<amelia> orgaZmo: men du har fysisk tillgång till servern eller?
<amelia> orgaZmo: har du kollat att ssh är igång?
<orgaZmo> jadå.. men ingen skärm..
<amelia> då blir det ju lite svårt att hjälpa dig med servern om du inte kan komma åt den på något sätt.. :(
<orgaZmo> du menar /etc/init.d/ssh status ?
<arand> orgaZmo: http://www.fettesps.com/windows-7-enable-telnet/ <- when in doubt... ;)
<orgaZmo> men jag kopplar ur denna och kopplar in och ser, sen tillbax igen.. lol
<amelia> orgaZmo: eller följ länken arand postade.
<orgaZmo> är på G
<orgaZmo> installing .......
<orgaZmo> det gick inte att ansluta till värddatorn, på porten 22: anslutrningen misslyckades
<orgaZmo> amelia: kan inte ansluta via telnet på port 22
<vacum> kan du koppla in en skärm?
<vacum> eller ta dit en skärm att koppla in?
<orgaZmo> jag får sticka in till grannen och hämta en skärm..
<vacum> gör så
<orgaZmo> det är det värt om jag får igång skiten. :P
<orgaZmo> brb..
<vacum> lycka till
<xyzp> Vad ska hag välja på sidan på punkt 2? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<xyzp> Kör nu Xandrox, innefattar debian 4.0 när jag kollade
<xyzp> Vill kunna köra Xubuntu via usb-sticken
<orgaZmo> så, nu är jag tilbax och skärm inkopplad
<orgaZmo> shoot man shoot
<orgaZmo> vacum: skärmen inkopplad..
<orgaZmo> vad skall jag nu göra för att fixa till ssh i ubuntu servern?
<cHarNe2> orgaZmo: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<realubot> Kungen är tillbaka.
<cHarNe2> var?
<bent45> Var?
<realubot> Här!
<realubot> Jag är ju här!
<bent45> Nu vänder vi blad.
<bent45> Och tar en kaffeflicka i röven.
<realubot> ...och går vidare så som ni journalister gör när ni bläddrar i era tidningar.
<orgaZmo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<realubot> Kungen är en retoriskt sensation.
<realubot> Ingen annan skriver som Björn Ranelid. Han är unik med sitt språk. Ingen annan pratar som kungen. Han är också unik med sitt språk.
<orgaZmo> cHarNe2: nudå
<cHarNe2> orgaZmo: installerat?
<cHarNe2> orgaZmo: $ ps aux | grep sshd
<cHarNe2> för att kolla om det körs
<orgaZmo> root 1163 0.0 0.0 5164 758 tty1 D+ 19:26 0:00 grep --color=auto sshd
<orgaZmo> vad innebär det då? lol
<cHarNe2> inte igång
<orgaZmo> okej
<cHarNe2> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<orgaZmo> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<orgaZmo> ?
<cHarNe2> hmm, då vet jag inte :S
<orgaZmo> hmm..
<orgaZmo> men varför kan jag inte installera det?
<orgaZmo> fick ju felmess när jag apt-get install openssh-server
<cHarNe2> jaha
<cHarNe2> kör du för version av ubuntu?
<cHarNe2> 11.4?
<orgaZmo> tror det är 10.10
<vacum> kör en update innan
<vacum> testa
<vacum> sudo apt-get update
<orgaZmo> update?
<orgaZmo> ok
<vacum> sedan
<vacum> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<orgaZmo> dpkg: fel vid hantering ......
<vacum> vad mer står det?
<orgaZmo> kunde inte säkerhetskopiera länk av /usr/sbin/sshd
<orgaZmo> osv
<vacum> hmm
<xyzp> realubot, hej
<orgaZmo> kunde inte säkerhetskopiera länk av /usr/sbin/sshd innan den nya versionen installeras: operationen inte tillåten
<orgaZmo> kunde inte säkerhetskopiera länk av /usr/sbin/scp innan den nya versionen installeras: operationen inte tillåten
<vacum> märkligt
<orgaZmo> jupps..
<vacum> du körde en sudo framför?
<cHarNe2> helskummt
<orgaZmo> jag är nybörjare på detta med.. har hålt på lite, men rätt ny
<orgaZmo> japps sudo framför
<cHarNe2> ta bort paketen och lägg till igen
<orgaZmo> hur gör man det?
<orgaZmo> apt-get remove filnamn?
<orgaZmo> dpkg: fel vid hantering av /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-client .. . . . . . (--unpack)
<orgaZmo> fel uppstod vid hantering av /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-client_1%3a5.5p1-4ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack)
<orgaZmo> fel uppstod vid hantering av /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a5.5p1-4ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack)
<orgaZmo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<orgaZmo> jag fattar noll av detta.. lol
<orgaZmo> finns det någon log när man varit inloggad som root?
<orgaZmo> för jag tror det är någon som varit inne och ändrat i servern
<orgaZmo> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<orgaZmo> could not load hostkey: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key
<orgaZmo> Disabling protocal version 1. could not load host key
<orgaZmo> missing privilege separation directory: /var/empty
<orgaZmo> ?
<xyzp> Vad ska hag välja på sidan på punkt 2? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<xyzp> Vill kunna köra xubuntu på en usb-sticka, kör xandros nu
<orgaZmo> ingen ? :(
<xyzp> ingen?
<orgaZmo> var finns de filerna på hdd som man fått ner via apt-get ?
<orgaZmo> för när jag skal linstallera openssh-server så säger den 0b/1 142kb arkiv
<orgaZmo> kan man inte ta bort dem så man tar hem på nytt?
<cHarNe2> orgaZmo: då måste du rensa cachen
<orgaZmo> hur gör man det?
<orgaZmo> hur rensar man cache?
<orgaZmo> jag är i katalogen nu
<cHarNe2> sudo apt-get clean
<cHarNe2> google..
<orgaZmo> jag rensade nu cachen och skrev igen: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<orgaZmo> men samma felmess
<orgaZmo> då var det inte filen det var fel på.. hmm
<cHarNe2> okok, då får du antingen vänta här på rätt folk eller forumet
<cHarNe2> alternativt #ubuntu
<orgaZmo> ok... /j #ubuntu ?
<cHarNe2> yes
<D0minat0r> log fil över sudo i /var/log/auth.log
<orgaZmo> ok.. tackar
<D0minat0r> cat auth.log |grep sudo
<larsemil> grep sudo auth.log
<larsemil> helt onöidgt att catta för att greppa
<D0minat0r> larsemil: så jag fick lära mig i detta rummet :P
<D0minat0r> jag gör som jag blivit lärd hehe
<larsemil> mm. alla här gör inte rätt
<larsemil> :D
<D0minat0r> men alla sätt är bra som funkar? :)
<larsemil> mjo
<orgaZmo> om man hittar någon som har försökt med en massa inloggningar, jag har ip här i loggen, hur får man reda på vem det är?
<larsemil> det får man typ inte
<D0minat0r> går inte för de mesta
<D0minat0r> jag har de hela tiden
<larsemil> du kan ju alltid prova whois och om det finns någon ptr kopplad till den, men det brukar det inte vara.
<D0minat0r> alla har nog det hela tiden :D
<larsemil> mm
<orgaZmo> invalid user apache from 118.97.8.28 port xxxxx ssh2
<D0minat0r> jag hade en som försökte komma åt min server som hade uppe en personlig blogg på adressen :D
<orgaZmo> invalid user bage from 118.97.8.28 port xxxxx ssh2
<D0minat0r> dum jävel
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<orgaZmo> det finns ju faktiskt en hemsida på detta ip.. lol.. vilken idiot..
<orgaZmo> men varflör ändra runder i min server?
<larsemil> oftast är det ju inte den som äger servern som gör det.
<larsemil> utan att det är rootkits och liknande
<D0minat0r> njee i ditt fall går ip adressen till en skola ser det ut som
<orgaZmo> okej.. jag fattar noll.. men men
<D0minat0r> i Indonesien
<orgaZmo> det finns fler ip här i loggen
<D0minat0r> jag tänkte först kolla upp alla ip nummer men nu 2 månader med ubuntu server och jag har märkt att det skulle bli ett heltids jobb att gå igenom ip numrerna
<D0minat0r> fick lära mig att det är automatiserade script som nån lägger upp och testar användar namn
<orgaZmo> men kan man inte se i loggen vad de har gjort? hmm.. skall kolla igenom
<D0minat0r> Invalid user
<D0minat0r> dom har inte kommit in då
<orgaZmo> accepted password for root from 195.24.205.188: 11: Bye Bye
<orgaZmo> ?
<orgaZmo> nån som kommit in..
<orgaZmo> accepted password for root from 200.30.78.233
<D0minat0r> ja där har nån kommit in
<D0minat0r> du ska nog ta bort root login via ssh
<orgaZmo> jag bytte precis passwd
<orgaZmo> men hur kan jag se vad för commando de har skrivit?
<D0minat0r> umm har root nån .bash_history?
<orgaZmo> jag vet ej.. är rätt ny på unix
<swedala> jo, om bash används
<D0minat0r> i .bash_history på en vanlig användare kan man ju se kommando historik men är ju bara en log fil som går att radera
<orgaZmo> ok.. var ligger den isåfall? så kan jag kolla om det finns
<D0minat0r> vars root har sin bashhistory har jag ingen aning
<swedala> root hemkatalog, sudo -i
<swedala> så ser du
<orgaZmo> är i katalogen root
<orgaZmo> men inga filer
<swedala> ls -la
<swedala> cat .bash_history
<swedala> varför misstänker du att någon obehörig har loggat in root på din burk?
<orgaZmo> det bläddrade som faen.. hur stoppar man sida för sida ?
<kodein> att skriva history som root kan vara ett enkelt sett att se lite kommandohistorik också
<swedala> less .bash_history
<kodein> men det första en leet haxxor gör är ju unset $HISTORY
<swedala> precis
<orgaZmo> här ser jag en hel del..
<orgaZmo> hmm..
<orgaZmo> detta är inga kommando jag har gjort
<orgaZmo> cd .ssh
<swedala> nää, det är jag!
<swedala> :)
<orgaZmo> wget http://packetstorm.wowhacker.com/unix/scanners/bios_symscan.tgz
<orgaZmo> det bådar inte goot
<orgaZmo> rm -rf .bash_history
<orgaZmo> undra vad det är för fil.. sen är den upp packad och kört en fil som heter ss
<orgaZmo> ./ss 443 -a 43 -i eth0 -s 9
<orgaZmo> osv
<kodein> låter som ett rootkit
<kodein> du bör ta burken offline och blåsa den.
<orgaZmo> kan det ha med det att göra att jag inte kommer in via ssh mer?
<D0minat0r> jag skulle nog inte felsöka mer utan blåsa om burken
<swedala> klart man skall felsöka, man vill ju veta hur de kom in
<D0minat0r> nå jag skulle inte klara av det så jag skulle nog bara blåsa om
<orgaZmo> men hur skall jag gå till väga nudå?
<swedala> det är väl upp till dig
<orgaZmo> jag har bytt password nu, så det är klart
<orgaZmo> passwd
<orgaZmo> men hur ser jag varför jag inte kommer åt via ssh
<kodein> nej, du bör installera om datorn helt. du kan aldrig veta att du blivit av med rootkitet. med 100% sannolikhet har du inte blivit det.
<orgaZmo> om det nu är ett rootkit som är installerat, hur ser jag om det är igång?
<kodein> det beror på, men de flesta sådana är väldigt bra att gömma sig helt och hållet.
<orgaZmo> okej.. men några "standard" grejor att kolla då?
<orgaZmo> autostart osv
<kodein> jag upprepar, och detta med betoning, I N S T A L L E R A   O M   B U R K E N
<orgaZmo> ja, det skall jag göra. men vill kolla lite i den först
<kodein> kolla isf i den med nätverkskabeln ryckt.
<orgaZmo> så jag vet vad jag skall kolla efter nästa gång OM detta händer igen
<D0minat0r> ska väl finnas nå rootkit hunter eller heter det rootkit scanner vet ej aldrig kört dom
<kodein> varje sekund den är uppe så portskannar den nästa offer
<orgaZmo> okej..
<swedala> orgaZmo: vilken version av ubuntu har du?
<orgaZmo> men hur får jag igån ssh så jag kan göra backup på mina config filer till de olika programmen?
<orgaZmo> 10.10
<D0minat0r> har du mycket filer? USB sticka kanske lättast
<orgaZmo> nä.. inte mycket..
<orgaZmo> bara config filer. till min server
<orgaZmo> inget mer
<kodein> hur lättgissat lösenord hade du? bruteforcegrejerna är ganska så smarta nuförtiden
<orgaZmo> kanske max 3 mb
<orgaZmo> riktyigt lätt lösen
<kodein> ett tips till nästa install är att du kör in fail2ban, det får ner bruteforce:andet rätt rejält
<orgaZmo> typ default
<orgaZmo> lol
<D0minat0r> ok stänga av rootlogin via ssh
<kodein> dels det
<D0minat0r> kanske ha RSA nyckelbaserad login endast oxå
<orgaZmo> ok.. hur gör man sånt då?
<kodein> och dels ha ett _bra_ och svårgissat lösenord, om du ens ska tillåta inloggning med lösenord via ssh
<orgaZmo> som sagt.. jag är rätt ny
<orgaZmo> kodein.. kan jag pm:a dig?
<kodein> och så installera fail2ban så att du får ner antalet gissningsförsök
<kodein> orgaZmo: jag hade egentligen tänkt gå ifrån datorn nu, men visst, om du inte har nåt emot att vänta på svar...
 * D0minat0r ska söva lillen. bbl
 * kodein har ryckt nätverkskabel för datorer som sköts om av säkerhetsforskare. jag tyckte att lösenordet han hade valt var väldigt svårgissat (men det bildade ett mönster på tangentbordet också)
<xyzp> verkar som jag måste leta efter denna  Ubiquity  :-/
<xyzp> Nån som vet någe om den?
<arand> Ubiquity är ubuntu's installationsinterface..
<TheG0blin> setinfo
<TheG0blin> oops :)
<TheG0blin> labbar lite bitchX, lite trött på irssi :)
<orgaZmo> ssh: connect to host localhost port:22 Connection refused
<orgaZmo> varför kan jag inte ansluta lokalt via ssh localhost
<orgaZmo> ?
<orgaZmo> hur ser jag om porten är blockad?
<orgaZmo> ubuntu server 10.10
<D0minat0r> du kan ju se iptables regler med: sudo iptables -L
<D0minat0r> men dom ska väl inte ha med att localhost inte kan ansluta
<arand> orgaZmo: Jag kan ssha mig själv om jag har client och server installerad..
<orgaZmo> finns inga regler i iptables
<D0minat0r> ok nå default har den väl då accept på alla tjänster du har igång utifrån
<orgaZmo> hur ser man vilken port ssh lyssnar på? om de som varit inne ändrat port osv
<orgaZmo> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<orgaZmo> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<orgaZmo> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<D0minat0r> du kan ju kolla /etc/ssh/sshd_config filen där borde du se porten den är inställd på
<orgaZmo> ok..
<orgaZmo> allt är pausat med #
<orgaZmo> utom
<orgaZmo> Subsustem sftp /usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server
<orgaZmo> katalogen libexec finns ju inte. hmm
<D0minat0r> allt?
<D0minat0r> tillomed Port, Hostkey m.m
<orgaZmo> SyslogFacility AUTHPRIV
<orgaZmo> port hostkey är med # framför
<D0minat0r> de ska ju inte vara vad jag fattar iaf
<orgaZmo> vad skall man inte ha # framför då?
<D0minat0r> en massa rejor
<orgaZmo> kolla i din confgio så provar jag ställa in det
<D0minat0r> grejor
<D0minat0r> är en jäkla massa filer
<orgaZmo> jaså
<D0minat0r> menar rader..
<orgaZmo> nån sida som visar vilka som skall vara utan #
<D0minat0r> ska se om jag hittar
<orgaZmo> ok..
<orgaZmo> för allt är typ med # framför
<orgaZmo> utom kanske 3-4 rader
<Philip5> dagon__: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AoQQjkL2gc
<Philip5> dagon__: :D
<D0minat0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732147
<D0minat0r> den sshd_config filen ser rätt så default ut
<D0minat0r> men i den filen är PermitRootLogin satt till yes de ska det inte vara
<D0minat0r> humm fel av mig den config filen ser ut att vara satt till RSA key login
<orgaZmo> men vafan.. nu e min sshd_config tom.. ?!
<orgaZmo> jag fattar noll
<orgaZmo> shutdown -r 0
<D0minat0r> alltså den kan inte bli tömd bara så
<orgaZmo> jag fattar noll.. men den är tom. :(
<orgaZmo> men den är tom..
<orgaZmo> för om jag får igång ssh så kan jag föra över mina config filer, sen blåsa skiten
<orgaZmo> men måste ha kvar config filerna
<D0minat0r> är det open ssh server du har installerad?
<orgaZmo> jupps
<D0minat0r> hur fan aviinstallera man program i ubuntu hmm
<orgaZmo> kan man inte ta bort det och installera om det?
<orgaZmo> apt-get remove openssh-server
<D0minat0r> ja gör det
<orgaZmo> 0 att uppgradera, 0 att nyinstallera, 0 att ta bort
<orgaZmo> ???
<orgaZmo> det är ju inte installerat
<orgaZmo> det funkade ju igår.. skumt som faen
<D0minat0r> ahapp
<orgaZmo> sudo spt-get install openssh-server
<D0minat0r> jepp
<D0minat0r> den som tog sig in kanske körde remove som det sista han gjorde då
<orgaZmo> oj vad felmess jag får
<D0minat0r> ?
<amelia> fast varför skulle man hacka en burk och sen avinstallera ssh?
<D0minat0r> iofs
<orgaZmo> pdkg: fel vid hantering av /var/cache/apt  ........... osv
<D0minat0r> men om du lägger in en porscanner tex och vill delaya administratören
<orgaZmo> dpkg skall det vara
<D0minat0r> det verkar ju vara så mycket fel på burken just nu att vette fan om det är ide att försöka få igång ssh bara för config filer
<D0minat0r> jobba ett dygn för config filer när du hellre kan lägga i en usb hdd eller sticka o föra over de du behöver
<cahoot> låter som ett fall för total ominst
<amelia> orgaZmo: men du har alltså inte openssh installerat nu?
<amelia> orgaZmo: och om du kör apt-get install openssh-server så får du masa felmeddelande? har jag fattat det rätt?
<orgaZmo> det kommer bli ominstall.. men configfilerna är viktiga.. jag höll på i nästan 2 veckor med config innan jag fick det att lira bra..
<orgaZmo> :(
<D0minat0r> ja alltså så mycket fel som det kommer är det utanför min 2 månaders kunskap i ubuntu
<orgaZmo> amelia: ja
<amelia> orgaZmo: om du kör dpkg -l | grep openssh-server finns det installerat då?
<orgaZmo> skrev inget.. bara hoppade ner som ett enter slag
<amelia> orgaZmo: bra, då är det inte installerat
<orgaZmo> ok
<D0minat0r> nå då vet vi i alla fall varför du inte kan ssha till burken
<amelia> orgaZmo: kan du möjligen skicka felmeddelandet från apt-get install openssh-server till någon pastebin?
<orgaZmo> jo, men det funkade igår.. sen har någon varit inne, och nu funkar det inte mer.
<amelia> har för mig det finns något sånt kommando i ubuntu för det.
<orgaZmo> vet ej.. jag är oxå ny på unix
<D0minat0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<D0minat0r> dit kan du klista in allt och ge länken i rumet
<D0minat0r> amelia: finns kommando att skicka direkt till pastebin i ubunut?
<orgaZmo> hur gör man det då?
<amelia> D0minat0r: det är ju lite jobbigt att skriva av allt om han nu bara har textläge.. men det går ju.
<orgaZmo> hehe..
<amelia> ska finnas något kommando för det men jag har ingen ubuntuburk tillgänglig så kan inte söka i repo heller. :(
<D0minat0r> pastebinit är tydligen ett sånt
<D0minat0r> måste installeras dock och orgaZmo verkar ju bara få fel mess av installationer
<orgaZmo> det kanske funkar.. vi provar
<orgaZmo> är det apt-get install pastebinit ?
<amelia> orgaZmo: precis så
<D0minat0r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<orgaZmo> det funkade..
<orgaZmo> lol
<D0minat0r> bra tips det installeras på min server
<orgaZmo> då är det bara ssh server som inte funkar
<D0minat0r> sen kör du: <command> | pastebinit
<amelia> orgaZmo: bra då. kör nu apt-get install openssh-server |pastbinit
<D0minat0r> ja precis :)
<D0minat0r> amelia glömde ett e i pastebinit
<amelia> ah just det.
<amelia> orgaZmo: iaf, sen skriver du in url:en du får här i kanalen så ska vi se vad problemet är.
<orgaZmo> http://pastebin.com/DJA1HJXb
<amelia> hmm, den verkar inte ha fått med allt tyvärr för så långt som den skriver ut ser det bra ut..
<orgaZmo> ja.. det är sen fellen kommer
<amelia> hmm, prova med att köra apt-get install openssh-server > /tmp/aptssh.log och kolla i den filen med less /tmp/aptssh.log om den fick med allt där.
<amelia> får den det kan du köra cat /tmp/aptssh.log |pastebinit
<orgaZmo> nu får jag andra felmess
<orgaZmo> E: kunde inte erhålla låset /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: resursen tillfälligt otillgänglig)
<D0minat0r> :O
<amelia> hmm.
<amelia> orgaZmo: körs någon apt-process redan kanske?
<amelia> orgaZmo: ps ax | grep apt
<D0minat0r> vem kör den om ingen är inloggad? :O
<amelia> D0minat0r: en hängd process?
<orgaZmo> jag fattar inte mycket  av detta .. lol
<orgaZmo> skall kolla..
<amelia> D0minat0r: automatiska uppdateringar
<orgaZmo> råkade sparka av strömsladden.. skall bara starta den igen
<orgaZmo> :O
<D0minat0r> amelia: jamen precis :) de klickar inte alltid för mig :P
<orgaZmo> 2 st körs redan
<orgaZmo> tror jag
<amelia> orgaZmo: kör pkill apt då
<orgaZmo> 1207 och 1282
<orgaZmo> står samma
<amelia> hmm. prova kill -9 1207 och kill -9 1282
<orgaZmo> såja
<orgaZmo> den står bara och blinkar nu efter "apt-get install openssh-server > /tmp/aptssh.log"
<amelia> dammit, var rädd för det.
<amelia> ctrl + c
<D0minat0r> amelia: förklara :)
<amelia> så dödar du den..
<amelia> D0minat0r: förklara vadå?
<D0minat0r> när den bara blinkar
<D0minat0r> du verkar veta varför när du sa var rädd för det
<amelia> orgaZmo: du kommer nog tyvärr att få skriva av felmeddelandena manuellt.
<orgaZmo> jag måste sova nu.. skall upp 01:00 .. kör lastbil.. men vi höres imorron.. jag blåser skiten imorron..
<orgaZmo> tack för hjälpen.. gonatt
<amelia> D0minat0r: för att > skickar all output till STDOUT till filen och eftersom att apt-get vill ha ett svar på om den får installera eller inte så kommer den står och vänta.
<D0minat0r> ahaa
<amelia> orgaZmo: köp ett usb-minne att spara configfilerna till så har du dem kvar.
<rolfblidborg> Bränn en skiva?
<rolfblidborg> Diskett? :P
<D0minat0r> ja diskett
<D0minat0r> kommer inte ihåg hur en sån såg ut
<amelia> jag har t.o.m. riktiga floppy-diskar. :)
<D0minat0r> :O
<D0minat0r> tror inte jag har diskett station på mina burkar
<amelia> och de är t.o.m. moderna jämfört med en del andra saker jag har hemma. :)
<rolfblidborg> Jag kör mac, har inte sett en diskett sen...(?)
<D0minat0r> kommer ihåg på gamlatiden man spelade...52 diskar för att installera ett spel hoja
<arand> "Please enter word 5, paragraph 2, page 16"
<arand> ;)
<arand> Det var DRM som hette duga det!
<D0minat0r> haha
<D0minat0r> måste /media ha mapp om jag ska mounta en hårddisk dit eller skapas mappen som jag anger som namn i fstab?
<bbbless> Någon som har några tankar vad detta kan bero på?  http://pastebin.com/mwjNK1ei (Spelet wow crashar efter intro videon, patch 3.3.5)
<bbbless> Känns som det har nått me grafikkortet att göra.. men vet inte riktigt
<swedala> allt som mountas under /media har inget med fstab att göra i regel. Utan dit mountas oftasts användar-relaterade saker, t ex att du trycker i en CD osv...
<D0minat0r> swedala: ok men kan man ange /dev/hd1 att mountas i /media/1terabyte utan att 1terabyte mappen finns?
<arand> D0minat0r: Måste skapas först
<D0minat0r> ok
<swedala> D0minat0r: vad är din hd1 för något?
<swedala> usb?
<D0minat0r> jag försöker hjälpa johannes_ att mounta diskar automatiskt men alla hans diskar är NTFS, ingen av dom finns i fstab och linux är installerad via windows så jag e helt borta
<D0minat0r> finns inte en enda ext4 eller swap partionen enligt fdisk -l
<arand> wubi kör ju något slags loopmount
<arand> "mount" och/eller fstab bore ju ge en infon...
<arand> +d+d
<D0minat0r> fstab har bara dessa 2 rader
<D0minat0r> 23:07:38 <johannes_> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<D0minat0r> 23:07:43 <johannes_> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<arand> d-kanppen på mitt tangentbor börjar ge med sig
<arand> D0minat0r: Och "mount"?
<D0minat0r> bad johannes_ göra pastebin på de
<D0minat0r> känner att jag ör lite för okunnig nu o hjälpa han med problemet
<D0minat0r> det verkar som att utdelningar på hans NTFS diskar inte fungerar direkt vid boot utan han måste "öppna" hårddisken i nautilus innan de funkar
<D0minat0r> johannes_ mount ser ut såhär http://paste.ubuntu.com/617070/
<D0minat0r> så där finns ju hårddiskarna
<arand> Jo, det är standard om man inte har diskarna som automount i fstab
<D0minat0r> ska man behöva mounta diskar i fstab för att utdelningar funkar om dom redan finns i mount?
<arand> Om om finns I mount är de redan monterade...
<D0minat0r> ok
<arand> Men mount är ett temporärt statie
<D0minat0r> menas?
<arand> Om de inte är definerade i fstab återmonteras de inte vid reboot
<D0minat0r> ok
<D0minat0r> då
<bent45> Har ni tänkt på att filmen Fucking Åmål typ aldrig har gått på svensk TV... någonsin?
<D0minat0r> då måste man alltså öppna diskarna en gång i tex nautilus för att dom mountas?
<arand> Gick ju ett antal gånger när den var på flugan...
<bent45> Vilket är ganska skumt med tanke på hur få svenska filmer det finns och hur mycket omtyckt den är/var.
<D0minat0r> 2001 gick den på svt1
<arand> D0minat0r: Yes, i och med att nautilus måste dra igång hela gvfs, vilket jag inte tror kan göras automatiskt on-damand på något smart sätt
<D0minat0r> 2001-02-09 kl 21
<bent45> Hmm...
<bent45> Ändå 10 år sedan.
<bent45> Fattar inte hur du kunde ta reda på det, dock.
<D0minat0r> arand: ok
<arand> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions har ju en del info...
<arand> Detta är vad jag kör för tillfället för min disk, någonting liknande kan vara intressant: /dev/disk/by-uuid/A66C42F16C42BBB5 /media/DATA ntfs defaults,gid=46,umask=000,groups 0 0
<D0minat0r> jepp
<D0minat0r> tänkte om jag inte bara kan ta dom 3 sista raderan från mount pastebin jag skrev in för att få dom 3 diskarna att automountas
<arand> Jag vet inte om man kan lägga in gvfs via fstab, men jag tror det kan blir problematiskt så man  får köra rå ntfs.
<arand> Tror inte det blir så bra i och med att e har en massa gvfs-specifika instaäälningar där
<D0minat0r> /dev/sda2 on /media/84C26F30C26F25A0 ntfs rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions
<D0minat0r> ändra bara till ntfs
<D0minat0r> och dom inställningarna du hade på din ntfs disk
<arand> blksize är nog inte relevant, .. mounteringsinställningar är format-specifika, och ntfs != fuse-ntfs, afaik
<arand> Kan funka, blir troligtvis strul, ofta bättre att bygga upp frå grunden, i och med att man oftast inte behöver speciellt många inställningar ändå..
<D0minat0r> jo
<arand> Skulle gissa att et mesta som är efinerat i fuseblk -grejen är antingen defaults, eller annars inkompatible på rå ntfs... Men jag gissar nu..
<D0minat0r> jo
<D0minat0r> har en ntfs disk på min burk som jag kan träna på innan jag ger mina råd åt johannes_ tror det är bättre jag tränar på min egen dator
<arand> Mjo, kan vara bra, oftast är det rättiheter och moteringsrättigheter som är lite special
<D0minat0r> och jag har inte heller den disken i fstab
<bent45> Sveriges bästa artist har gjort det igen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9FNw3bVdQc
<arand> Ska dra mig nu, tidig buss imörrn
<arand> Lycka till
<D0minat0r> hej
<bent45> Nå, D0minat0r, HUR fick du reda på det där?
<D0minat0r> bent45: angående tv tiden?
<D0minat0r> sökte på fuckin åmål svensk tv
<D0minat0r> google den allvetande :P
<bent45> Eh...
<bent45> Och vilken sida gav infon?
<bent45> Källkritik.
<D0minat0r> http://www.qx.se/871/fucking-amal-pa-tv-ikvall
<D0minat0r> de va andra länken google gav mig
<D0minat0r> :P
<D0minat0r> http://www.filmdelta.se/filmer/100347/fucking_amal/
<D0minat0r> sammadatum ger den sidan om du kollar vänster spalt lite längre ner
<bent45> Säger ju ingenting om andra sändningar.
<D0minat0r> SVT12002-12-20
<D0minat0r> SVT12001-02-09
<D0minat0r> två datum finns
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Markslap> :<
<Markslap> :>*
<x_link> =)
<gorgo> hihihihi
<gorgo> hur var det här då?
<rolfblidborg> Awesome
<gorgo> :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-03
<cHarNe2> bra, precis när jag tänkte gå in på headweb så dör deras server när jag loggar in.. :(
<maxjezy> någon duktig på matematik?
<realubot> maxjezy: Mm.
<realubot> Vad gäller det?
<virtuald> maxjezy: http://i.imgur.com/eL9CF.jpg
<virtuald> maxjezy: http://i.imgur.com/ma8xn.jpg
<maxjezy> realubot: http://images.wikia.com/zelda/images/c/cc/Nintendo_Entertainment_System.png
<maxjezy> jag behövde hjälp med att räkna ut vinklar, längder osv
<maxjezy> på hörn, sidor osv
<virtuald> och google eller wolfram alpha klarade inte det? :)
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> hitta inga bra referensbilder
<maxjezy> http://myrenderworld.blogspot.com/
<virtuald> menade uträkningen
<maxjezy> så långt har jag kommit än så länge på konsollen
<maxjezy> det är bara djupet som fattas
<maxjezy> det andra stämmer exakt
<maxjezy> 99#
<maxjezy> 99%
<maxjezy> har ingen egen nintendo att tillgå för tillfället så det är lite pain in the ass
<maxjezy> ska göra en 360 graders rotation med kameran runt det sen
<maxjezy> så vill att allt ska se 100% real ut
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju inte så lätt att räkna ut det bara av en bild?
<virtuald> fan det är ju nästan ljust
<realubot> maxjezy: "The original version of the North American NES used a radically different design. The NES's color scheme was two different shades of gray, with black trim. The top-loading cartridge slot was replaced with a front-loading mechanism. The slot is covered by a small, hinged door that can be opened to insert or remove a cartridge and closed at other times. The dimensions of this model are 10 in (250 mm) wide 
<realubot> [edit] "
<realubot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Entertainment_System#Original_chassis.2Fcasing
<realubot> Där har du ju måtten eller?
<spacebug-> XBMC's scrapper trodde "Man Hunt" va en film om en SS-soldat från 1940-talet ..aj aj så fel det va ;)
<virtuald> aha scraper
<spacebug-> haha ja
<spacebug-> scrapper? jisses
<virtuald> scRAPEr
<spacebug-> ;)
<maxjezy> =)
<TheG0blin> Godmorgon! :)
<arand> morrn
<TheG0blin> Är på jobbet, men det ör tomt hät :D ara servrarna som viskar till mig..
<TheG0blin> Oops fel på tb-layouten
 * arand sitter på busssen till flyget, mumsar lite digestivekex
<TheG0blin> arand Digestive är aldrig fel :)
<arand> Som frukost kan et dock bli lite tradigt.
<_sara--> Please can you help me, i am running ubuntu netbook 11.4, i am trying to put together a aupair recipe book for a job interview. I am not able to save the recipe i have written in the Gourmet Recipe Manager .
<larsemil> never used that program i am afraid
<_sara--> !convert 400f to c
<ubot2> _sara--: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_sara--> eliasjo i need your help with a project you work on please may i pm?
<_sara--> eliasjo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig7Iys3eM6Y faulty gourmet, running on ubuntu webbook
<Angelkiller> Hej! Försöker använda mig av kommandot, scp på en annan dator men får det inte att fungera, det är alltså win-ubuntu med ssh jag loggar in men kan inte kopiera filerna.
<Angelkiller> Använder kommandot: scp [användare@host]:/sökväg/fil .
<Angelkiller> bör inte filen då hamna i mappen där putty är installerat? men det gör den inte
<Angelkiller> Enligt putty är filen överförd men hittar den inte på win datorn
<larsemil> jag förstår inte? putty kan väl inte överföra filer till din windows dator heller.
<larsemil> använd winscp för windows, det är smidigt.
<Angelkiller> larsemil: ok får prova det...
<Angelkiller> larsemil: trodde det skulle funka
<larsemil> annars finns pscp för teminal
<larsemil> Angelkiller: men hur då? när du använder putty loggar du ju in på servern
<larsemil> eller den andra datorn
<larsemil> allt du skriver då är ju på "remote" datorn
<Angelkiller> larsemil: mm precis, fick för mig att det skulle gå via kommandot scp
<Angelkiller> där man anger user1[fil] och user2(win)
<larsemil> men har du en ssh server på windows maskinen då?
<Angelkiller> men det verkar inte funka. loggar in med ssh
<larsemil> till vilken dator loggar du in med ssh?
<Angelkiller> från win(klient) till ubuntu(server)
<cHarNe2> Angelkiller: varför ingen gui?
<Angelkiller> cHarNe2: Därför :)
<Angelkiller> larsemil: bör gå enligt denna: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/scp-copy-file-from-remote-linux-server-onto-a-windows-machine-316263/
<cHarNe2> Angelkiller: angående kommandot så refererar '.' till den katalog du är i (pwd)
<larsemil> Angelkiller: läs vad det står där. noga.
<larsemil> Angelkiller: och sen säger du "oj! när jag läser igen ser jag att lösningen de säger är winscp eller pscp vilket är exakt det du sa larsemil"
<Angelkiller> larsemil: får ta en kik till :)
<cHarNe2> finns inte scp i cygwin?
<larsemil> jo det gör det väl. men cygwin är krångligare än pscp eller winscp
<cHarNe2> jo det är sant, har fått igång cygwin en gång.. no more..
<Angelkiller> larsemil: Funkade bättre :)
<larsemil> Angelkiller: så vad säger vi då? :)
<Angelkiller> larsemil: Tackar...
<Angelkiller> larsemil: men det bör fungera även med scp om man läser Linux~powered har skrivit
<cHarNe2> !kaka | larsemil
<ubot2> larsemil: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<larsemil> Angelkiller: men hur ska det kunna fungera? kör du en ssh server på din windows burk? För i såfall kan det fungera. Om du inte gör det(vilket man oftast inte gör) så finns det ingen chans i världen att du kan överföra filer från linux -> windows med hjälp av kommandot scp.
<larsemil> GÃ¥r inte
<larsemil> Omöjligt.
<larsemil> Angelkiller: det han skriver är att scp är installerat på din linuxburk. men inte ett ord om hur man överför filer därifrån till windows
<Angelkiller> larsemil: Hmm, ok får ge mig då.. Tackar så mycket för hjälpen...
<larsemil> Angelkiller: sluta trolla mig nu, jag har rätt.
<larsemil> kodein: hjääälp.
<larsemil> kodein: jag behöver en sarkastisk onliner.
<Puttek> Vilket väder vi har!
<cHarNe2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7SF0zhZhJM "it's an alpha"
<larsemil> Man kan väl inte riktigt förvänta sig något alls
<larsemil> att det ens bootade var väl lite av ett mirakel? :)
<cHarNe2> typ
<amelia> *gäsp*
 * vacum ger amelia en kopp kaffe
<vacum> mums
<kodein> larsemil: sorry, jag var tlött
<Angelkiller> larsemil: Fick det att fungera med ssh och filöverföring, fick dock lov att ha ssh servern installerad på bägge datorerna
<Angelkiller> Quit
<johannes_> ngn som vet en ftp client till ubuntu som klarar resume på filer över 4gig ?
<cHarNe2> johannes_: är det skillnad på filer över 4 gb?
<cHarNe2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTkBoHg6ewc
<kodein> cHarNe2: ska vi gissa att det är filsystemet som lägger krokben?
<johannes_> njae de e bara att ganska många ftp clienter inte klarar resume på filer över 4gig
<johannes_> å vissa clienter klarar inte ens av å tanka ner så stora filer...av ngn andledning...typ om dom är gammla ftp clienter
<hoolo> Hej!
<bent45> "Pc-jätten Acer skriver av 930 miljoner kronor i tillgångar. Anledningen? Överfyllda lager av osålda pc-datorer i Europa."
<bent45> Vad menas med att "skriva av"?
<virtuald> att de inte räknas som tillgångar
<virtuald> kan va mer än så, är inte expert
<bent45> Jag skriver av mina skulder.
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> man kan bara skriva av andras skulder
<virtuald> iaf om man inte trixar med AB :>
<spixx> bent45: De betyder att de säger: BAHAHAH glöm att se dina pengar?
<virtuald> kallas nog inte skriva av då
<spixx> :) någon som lekt något med HP p4300?
<spixx> Vet ni hur man tar sig in i /bin/sh eller annat shell?
<spixx> eller måste man gå via HP API :S?
<bent45> spixx: Är det en skrifvare?
<bent45> http://www.popjolly.com/the-most-dangerous-place-to-camp-the-side-of-a-4000ft-cliff-face-2750
<Laban> Galet
<bent45> Gå i sömnen?
<bent45> Vakna upp fallandes?
<realubot> Ubuntu-kungen is back.
<bent45> Rasist.
<realubot> Rasist?
<chees> hur kan man fixa så man kan skicka filer med pidgin??
<pickford> någon som är haj på drivrutiner?
<bent45> Nej, men jag gillar inte val.
<bent45> XD
<pickford> hehe XD
<Hund> pickford: Jag är hund på drivrutiner.
<Hund> pickford: Vad behöver du hjälp med?
<pickford> hehe najs, frågan är vad det innebär att vara hudn=Ö
<Hund> Vad innebär det att vara haj?
<pickford> okej you got me
<Hund> ;)
<pickford> jo det är så här,
<bent45> Är det bara jag som aldrig var i någon kyrka på skolavslutningar? Vi var alltid utomhus på skolgården, liksom. Detta var på 1990-talet. Kan inte ens tänka mig att hela skolan skulle in i en kyrka, och förresten ligger det inga i närheten.
<Hund> bent45: Jag bryr mig inte vart man firar sin skolavslutning, det jag stör mig på är anledningen till varför man inte får vara i kyrkan.
<pickford> jag försöker få ut ljudet från s/pdif kontakten på mitt moderkort, när jag går in i alsamixer så finner jag spdif kontaten, men det funkar ändå inte trots att jag unmuteat...
<pickford> så jag misstänker att jag saknar drivrutiner för den
<pickford> eftersom att jag inte hittar den i ljudinställningarna...
<pickford> btw, så kör jag 10.04
<Hund> pickford: Oh, ljud är jag sämst på. :P
<bent45> Hund: Jag bara fattar inte grejen. Har aldrig hört talas om att någon skulle vara inne i en kyrka på sommarens skolavslutning, liksom.
<bent45> Förutom varenda dag på Ring P1.
<Hund> bent45: Jag har aldrig hört talas om någon skola som inte firade skolavslutningen i kyrkan.
<Hund> :)
<pickford> håller med hund där faktiskt, och då jag gick ut skolan så var ddet tradition att den avslutades i kyrkan...
<bent45> Konstigt.
<pickford> av någon anledning
<bent45> Man vill ju vara ute på skolgården, en stor samling föräldrar o.s.v.
<arand> Har det dissats helt nu med kyrka?
<pickford> faktum är att även om vi inte själv anser oss kristna så lever vi i ett kristet samhälle med inbitna kristna värderingar,
<bent45> Verkar vara en debatt fortfarande... men jag har som sagt aldrig hört talas om något sådant.
<Hund> bent45: Vi brukade vara en stund i kyrkan där prästen babblade om något jag aldrig lyssnade på, sedan var vi ute och fikade med hela skolan och alla päron.
<maxjezy> pickford: så sant
<bent45> Fattar inte ens hur ett land kunde bli kristet från att ha varit Asatro-igt.
<bent45> Hund: Hmm. Okej.
<maxjezy> hela vårt rättsamhälle bygger på kristna värderingar
<bent45> Hund: Bodde ni granne med en kyrka då? Skolan?
<maxjezy> vem som tolkat dem är en annan 4:a
<Hund> bent45: Kyrkor finns väl överallt? :P
<pickford> här var det på tapeten att den inte ens skulle få sjunga nationalsången på skolavslutningen pga av att det kan finnas kränkande
<bent45> Hund: Nä... en mycket lång promenad i så fall.
<pickford> ja min skola låg faktiskt relativt nära en kyrka, men även andra skolor som inte gjorde det fraktade sig faktiskt dit också
<bent45> Svensk politik är den mest äckel-PK-iga sådana i världen. Spyr.
<maxjezy> jaja, jag kom inte in här för att läsa politik
<bent45> pickford: Känns otroligt opraktiskt att frakta flera hundra elever i bussar och bilar till kyrkan och tillbaka. :P
<maxjezy> what's the latest in ubuntuträsket.
<bent45> Att Windows 8 kommer krossa Unity.
<pickford> inte så stor stad så det blev att nyttja apposlahästarna ^
<bent45> Men jag ogillar skarpt alla sådana där Teletubbies-GUI:n.
<maxjezy> bent45: nice...
<Hund> pickford: Här får dom inte sjunga nationalsången och inte vara i kyrkan för att det finns typ 1 muslimskt barn, till och med den familjen tycker att är puckat att ungarna inte får vara i kyrkan.
<pickford> hund: blev du katt på ljud drivis frågorna?
<Hund> pickford: Japp. :P Jag har aldrig pillat med ljud, jag är old school och kör analogt.
<bent45> Snart kommer alla tvingas bära burkar på huvudet och be till Allah och äta halal/kosher-slaktat kött. :/
<bent45> Analogt ljud i datorn?
<maxjezy> bent45: skulle det vara så hemskt då?
<bent45> maxjezy: Verkligen. Alla religioner är vansinne.
<maxjezy> vi tvingas betala tv-licens för gudstjänst på tv, bara att den är kristen.
<Hund> bent45: Yes. Jag kör en gammal hederlig stereo med 2.0 ljud. :P
<maxjezy> varför inte klaga på det istället?
<maxjezy> välkomna lite ny kultur
<maxjezy> och va inte så jävla 90-tal och deppig
<bent45> Jag trodde i många år att 2.0-ljud, 5.1-ljud o.s.v. betydde "versioner" som mjukvara.
<pickford> hehe, jag åkte också på att betala det i några månader... hehe
<Hund> bent45: :D
<bent45> Men det betyder tydligen "antal högtalare"."antal subwoofers".
 * bent45 undrade varför de aldrig kom med nya versioner.
<pickford> hehe jag får inget ljud alls, =P inte ens 2.0 via hdmin =P
<Hund> bent45: haha :P
<bent45> :(
<bent45> Ingen som förklarade det.
<Hund> pickford: Jag minns att polaren hade det jobbigt med HDMI via Ubuntu förut, jag minns inte hur han löste det heller. Men det var ett konfigurationsfel och inget med drivisar för honom iaf.
<Hund> Nu kallar grannen, dags att löka sig ner på ica.
<bent45> ?
<pickford> okej, vill förvisso inte ha det ut via hdmi, utan s/pdif men va fan jag kan vänta tills det kommer någon som kanske har haft samma problem
<pickford> lycka till med ica.
<bent45> Löka ned till ICA?
<pickford> katta ner te ica
<pickford> själv ska jag ta och löka ut och starta grillen...
<pickford> ha det gott
<Hund> bent45: Det är nästan 40°C ute, då lökar man loss. :P
<bent45> Fattar nada.
<bent45> 40 grader... knappast.
<realubot> chees: Det ska gå att skicka filer med Pidgin. Däremot tror jag att Microsoft blockar exe-filer och jag tror att Pidgin generellt är segt på att skicka/hämta filer.
<realubot> chees: I konversationsfönstrets Conversation-meny finns ett alternativ som heter Send file.
<bent45> Jävla idiot-anti-spam-filter som många företag har. Man kan inte överhuvudtaget skicka en länk utan att den triggas igång.
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<antii> kebabpzizan satt bra
<antii> pizza
<johannes_> tja alla
<Philip5> antii: jag såg din musikvideo på tuben :D
<antii> Philip5: .._..
<Philip5> [Wednesday 01 June 2011] [23.05.10] <Philip5> vet inte varför men av någon anledning så tänker jag på antii när jag ser den här videon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaHkD45H6yI
<johannes_> ngn här som kan mykt om compiz ?
<Philip5> antii: erkänn att du egentligen heter hugo rosas :D
<antii> Philip5: trololo
<Philip5> johoru... det bara osar antii om den där
<Philip5> ;P
<antii> aa :E
<bent45> Roooooooooompaaaaaaaaa!
<xyzp> gokvall typ
<Philip5> typ
<xyzp> philip5, vad göres?
<Philip5> äter en pigglenin
<Philip5> piggelin
<Philip5> väntar in fotbollen
<xyzp> ok.middag här
<cahoot> Philip5, kan tro att den globala publiken lever i högspänning
<xyzp> vilka spelar?
<Philip5> verkligen
<bent45> Talang 2011 ikväll. Kvalitets-TV.
<cahoot> Philip5, lite annant än förra lördagens mediokra tillställning
<bent45> Kvalitetsliv.
<xyzp> hoho
<Philip5> cahoot: annars kan du ju komma till uppsala i helgen och gå på uppcon ;)
<Philip5> en annan form av underhållning för vissa
<xyzp> Philip5, national dag på måndag
<cahoot> uppcon?
<xyzp> i uppsala?
<Philip5> cahoot: manga, animi, cosplayer festival
<Philip5> http://11.uppcon.se
<cahoot> aha för ungdomligt för mig
<Philip5> hehe, jo man får lätt stämpeln som snuskgubbe där och inte minst när tjejer i yngre tonåren gillar att klä ut sig till lolitor
<bent45> Inga flickor bär så kallade Lolita-kläder.
<cahoot> hmm - kanske skulle tänka om
<bent45> Alltså riktiga småflickor.
<xyzp> ok
<bent45> Om något är det typ viktorianska överklassbarn-stil?
<Philip5> bent45: för att?
<bent45> Philip5: Jag vet inte. Det är väl extremt ute...
<bent45> 1880, typ.
<bent45> För övrigt har jag aldrigi mitt liv hör talas om Uppcon.
<Philip5> bent45: kanske därför du har dålig koll på lolita-kulturen
<Philip5> bent45: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lolita_%28subkultur%29
<xyzp> Philip5, bor du på Luthgatan eller vägen?
<Philip5> nej
<xyzp> ok
<bent45> Philip5: Som du ser på bilderna är det viktoriansk stil.
<bent45> Inte sådant som någon flicka bär idag.
<Philip5> de som är inne på manga/cosplay och liknade gör inte sällan det
<dagon__> tacka vet jag riktiga småbarn
<Philip5> de som håller på med sånt kanske inte vanliga tjejer av idag som du pratar om
<bent45> Min poäng hela tiden var just att inga riktiga småflickor ser ut så där.
<bent45> Idag.
<Philip5> vad är riktigt små flickor?
<Philip5> jag pratar 12-16 åriga tjejer här
<bent45> De är ju de som vill vara som småflickor.
<bent45> PÃ¥ 1800-talet.
<bent45> Aristokratiska sådana.
<xyzp> britisk typ
<Philip5> fast manga har inget med västerländsk viktoriansk 1800-talskultur att göra
<xyzp> Philip5, nån festal typ där då?
<Philip5> ja
<xyzp> ok
<Philip5> uppcon
<xyzp> ah
<dagon_> Philip5: varför pratar ni småflickor? :o
<Philip5> dagon_: för att det är mest yngre tonåringar som går på uppcon och springer utklädda till lolitor på stan
<Philip5> skulle tro att runt 75% av besökarna är tjejer också
<dagon_> jag kan köpa ett gäng lolitor
<dagon_> är jag äcklig om jag vill ha en 17-årig flickvän?
<dagon_> är jag gubbsjuk då?
<Philip5> om du är 18 år är det väl ok ;)
<dagon_> bleh
<dagon_> folk är så trångsynta
<dagon_> en jag känner fyller 23 och väntar barn med en 16-åring :>
<xyzp> dagon, lite ugnt men..
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> jag tycker som så
<dagon_> kärleken ser inga åldrar
<dagon_> jag tycker inte att samhället ska hindra kärlek
<dagon_> men liksom, byxmyndig så är det okej
<arand> Vet hut Fredrik Åkare! :þ
<dagon_> wut
<dagon_> som åkare sparkar jag bara av mig skorna och dansar
<dagon_> och spottar ut snusen
<arand> Heh, fel visa, emn annars så :)
<dagon_> hehe
<xyzp> nice de e å se på rapport live
<dagon_> jag kan inte sånt där
<xyzp> på nätet
<arand> xyzp: Brukar torrenta rapport vanligtvis eller?
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> dagon_: nä jag tycker det är helt ok om du är ihop med en 50+ tant... åldern har inga gränser ;)
<xyzp> arand, dagen efter typ
<gusnan> xyzp, haha - är det många som delar ut rapport?
<dagon_> Philip5: skönt att veta att du inte bryr dig :)
<dagon_> http://therealdagon.deviantart.com/art/Being-Awesome-211099477
<Philip5> :P
<arand> Nu blev jag sugen på AKO-kola...
<dagon_> åh, det var längesen
<dagon_> finns de fortfarande?
<xyzp> *tuggar japp*
<dagon_> måste fan köpa såna en dag
<xyzp> amelia
<arand> dagon_: Vet faktiskt inte...
<xyzp> dagon, huh
<Philip5> arand: blev du sugen på det efter allt snack om lolitos ;)
<arand> Philip5: Nae, associerade via dagon_s screenshot på Mint
<Philip5> aha
<xyzp> dagon, sorry såg filmen nu
<Philip5> nu har jag laddat med chips och bira inför matchen :D
<dagon_> xyzp: film? :o
<xyzp> dagon,http://welcome.deviantart.com/?utm_source=DA&utm_medium=UB&utm_content=Takethetour&utm_campaign=DA_UB_Takethetour_091409
<xyzp> undra sa flundra, jag har dragit ner en .iso fil.men hur gör jag sen för att installera den på usb-minnet?
<xyzp> nån som vet typ?
<arand> ubuntu usb creator/ unetbootin / tuxboot
<xyzp> arand, jag står i root och minnet e i d:
<xyzp> ?
<xyzp> <----newbie på linux
<arand> ^ Var tre förslag på program at använa
<xyzp> arand, ok, får googla
<arand> Hmm, tuxboot är nog menat specifikt för czl et. al.,de andra två är de vanligare, unetbootin är cross-platform, uuc finns väl direkt i ubuntu.
<xyzp> kör xandros nu, vaf ska jag ta?
<xyzp> vad
<arand> unetbootin är nog enklast.
<xyzp> arand, ok
<arand> I alla fall om man inte har en nyare ubuntu igång
<xyzp> arand, ok de e xubuntu.iso typ
<xyzp> arand,Ska instalera den på usb-minnet
<arand> Ditt val. lubuntu är väl den mest lättviktiga, xubuntu halft så..
<arand> Så du ska köra direkt från minnet? Hur stort är det?
<xyzp> arand, ok såg inte lubumtu, bara edubuntu å kubuntu å xubuntu på ubuntus hemsida
<arand> Jo, lubuntu är inte riktigt oficiellt ännu, men jag tror det inte har alltför många skavanker för det.
<xyzp> arand, har ett på 4 ett på 8 å ett  på 32gb
<xyzp> har en mobilprocessor på eeepc900 bara
<arand> Ok, vad jag skulle göra, om du vill ha en permanent installation och köra från en usbsticka, är att först via unetbooting skapa ett liveUSB på en, och sedan boota detta och installera det permanenta på ett annat.
<dagon_> lubuntu är väl officiellt nu?
<xyzp> svår skola typ
<arand> Ska bli den här cykeln tror jag, var inte officiel i natty, vad jag vet, men jag kan ha fel
<haffe> arand: Sist jag kollade så kunde du ha en permanent installation på ett usbminne direkt från unetbootin.
<arand> Persistent, ok, senast (årodar) jag kollade var det bara möjligt via UUC
<bent45> öööööööööööööööh...
<bent45> Bajsa en kossa. Hehehe.
<cahoot> en slänga av Tourettes?
<K350> Firefox cache ser ny ut. Går inte att hitta youtube vidoes i den längre. Någon som vet mer?
<gabulyaz> hej, vet ni något nytt om skype-problemet?
<Philip5> visste inte ens att det var något problem med skype
<gabulyaz> philip5:
<dagon_> gabulyaz: vilket problem?
<gabulyaz> krassades direkt efter starten...
<dagon_> wut
<dagon_> kraschar menar du?
<gabulyaz> ursäkta, krashar...
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> hmm
<Philip5> det är nog ett problem som du har
<dagon_> ett tag sen jag använde skype så kan inte direkt bekräfta
<Philip5> testa att starta skype från terminalen och se om du får något felmeddelande
<gabulyaz> nej, det var flra som hade samma problem, inte bara jag jag fick veta det här
<gabulyaz> bara... aborted
<Philip5> men testa att starta så ändå och se om du får någon ledtråd med felmeddelande
<Philip5> bara tyst abort??
<gabulyaz> inget annat
<Philip5> drar ner det nu och kollar
<gusnan> gabulyaz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695966
<Philip5> men det gick inte fort att ladda från skypes server
<gusnan> se post #3, där verkar vara en lösning.
<gabulyaz> gusnan, jag är inte nybörjare så kom gärna med något fresh
<Philip5> gusnan: där fick du så du teg
<Philip5> :O
<dagon_> haha
<gusnan> haha - ja, där fick jag så jag teg. :)
<gabulyaz> läs detta jag menade på den.... http://magvar.wordpress.com/2011/05/26/skype-crashes-on-start-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-32bit-and-64bit/
<gabulyaz> och den: http://blogs.skype.com/garage/2011/06/skype_22_beta_for_linux_update_release_notes.html
<Philip5> för mig funkar skype utan problem
<Philip5> skype 2.2.0.35
<Philip5> 64bit ubuntu 11.04
<gabulyaz> nu fixade jag också den...
<Philip5> vad var det då?
<D0minat0r> ha ringa problem med skype 2.2.0.25 ubuntu 11.04
<gabulyaz> shared.xml var skadad, men varför det är fortfarande kan jag inte förstå
<D0minat0r> Philip5: 2.2.0.35? jag får bara .25
<gabulyaz> ja, den nya
<D0minat0r> och mon skype ska leta efter uppdateringar
<D0minat0r> mon = min
<cahoot> skype *är* äl problemet?
<cahoot> s/äl/väl/
<cahoot> spyware i händerna på MS
<D0minat0r> trodde alla spam företgat glömt bort mig men ubnuntu uppdateringar hade kraschat min cron på servern :)
<gabulyaz> D0mminator:prova ladda ner från skypes sida
<D0minat0r> trodde ingen skicka mail åt mig på en vecka
<D0minat0r> gabulyaz: ska göra det
<gabulyaz> cahotot: vet du något bra alternativ till skype under linux?
<D0minat0r> varför har jag sendmail isntallerat?
<D0minat0r> är det nått program som installerar den automatiskt?
<D0minat0r> har konffat in postfix nu men det funkar ju inte bir error med båda på prt 25
<gabulyaz> D0m: vad installerar du just nu?
<Philip5> D0minat0r: laddar du från skypes sajt?
<D0minat0r> Philip5: hah ne hålle rpå med min mailserver
<D0minat0r> gabulyaz: installerade postfix för jag har redan pop o imapd skulle lägga in webbmail men då krascha de när jag inte kan skicka hade etydligen sendmail igång på burken
<D0minat0r> ok dödade sendmail körde apt-get remove så den borde ju va borta nu (sendmail alltså) ?
<gabulyaz> det låter logisk
<realubot> Nu har jag ratio 30+ på 5 olika linuxdistar..
<D0minat0r> Relay access denied
<D0minat0r> suck och postfix skulle vara det enka att sätta upp
<amelia> D0minat0r: sendmail brukar följa med alla distar. stäng av sendmail och se till att det inte startar vid boot så kan du köra postfix sen.
<D0minat0r> amelia: fixat eftersom den lär inte starta då jag kört remove :P
<D0minat0r> jaja de får vänta ett tag ska rensa huvvet med lite nhl11
<cahoot> D0minat0r, jag betvivlar starkt att du haft både sendmail och postfix installerat - om du inte tvinagt in det vid sidan av pakethanteraren
<cahoot> postfix har en egen programbit som kallas sendmail om jag inte minns alldeles fel
<D0minat0r> cahoot: tror nått prgram om de va s.m.a.r.t som installera sendmail
<D0minat0r> iaf nu har postfix startat men har andra problem nu
<amelia> D0minat0r: :)
<amelia> cahoot: det är väl ingen omöjlighet att ha både sendmail och postfix installerat samtidigt, det har jag på flera ställen där jag valt att byta sendmail till postfix.. men jag använder dem ju inte samtidigt.
<amelia> cahoot: sen har postfix ett sendmail-"gränssnitt" som gör så att den beter sig som sendmail för att vara bakåtkompatibel med unix.
<amelia> cahoot: t.ex. så har jag kommandona sendmail.sendmail och sendmail.postfix där sendmail pekar på sendmail.postfix på de burkar där jag använder postfix
<amelia> skrämde jag bort honom?! :S
<neozed> hej, jag undrar om någon kan hjälpa mig med min dhcp3 server, trots att jag installerar dhcp3-server via apt så finns den inte med i init.d och inga config filer finns, trots att den säger att den har senaste versionen när jag försöker installera igen
<neozed> har kört både update och upgrade samt autoclean
 * maxjezy gör 00.00 dansen
<amelia> wii! ut på äventyr till telecity.
<D0minat0r> amelia: om det var postfix egen sendmail som var igång borde den ju ha stängt ner sig och inte gjort error i loggarna när jag starta postfix?
<amelia> D0minat0r: det var det inte.. postfix sendmail är bara ett gränsnitt och ingen egen daemon.
<D0minat0r> ok
<D0minat0r> fan orkar man bråka nåmera idag med postfix
<amelia> klart.
<amelia> prova lite sendmail-conf så är postfix skitenkelt sen :P
<D0minat0r> men jag skulle vilja ha som jag har nu, jag har getmail som tar mail från mina pop kontoon till min server, därifrån läser jag med imap och som smtp har jag ställt in min operatörs men autentisering
<D0minat0r> men när jag skulle lägga in webbmail så var jag tvungen o börja bråka med postfix
<D0minat0r> jag jag kan fastställa en smtp i squirrellmail men jag vill ju inte att alla användare ska använda min smtp
<amelia> hmmm... det borde du inte behöva..
<D0minat0r> eller min domäns smtp som jag har hos one.com
<amelia> du kommer ändå få skicka mailen via din operatör från postfix.
<D0minat0r> jag har inte mycket folk med mail hos mig bara nån kompis som inte kan köra imap mot sina epostlevernantörer s"dom har getmail hos mig och imappar hit
<amelia> de flesta isps spärrar utgående trafik påport 25 p.g.a.spam
<D0minat0r> men webbmail funkar inte för nån om jag inte sätter en egen smtp
<D0minat0r> ja jag vet jag har en smtp server i evolution på port 2525 som one.com har
<amelia> kan du inte sätta din isps mailrelay  i webmailen?
<D0minat0r> ne inte i squirrelmail som de ser ut iaf inte när jag loggar in
<amelia> ok.. det borde gå.
<D0minat0r>  använder min webbmail kan ställa sina egna smtp servar
<D0minat0r> err hälften av de jag skrev försvann
<D0minat0r> jag skulle vilja att alla som använder min webbmail kan ställa sina egna smtp servrar
<amelia> det lär inte gå nej.
<amelia> därför använder du din isps mailrelay för den tillåter att du kickar från vilken domän som helst.
<D0minat0r> ok
<amelia> skickar*
<amelia> skakigt med mobil i taxi. :P
<amelia> snart framme vid datahallen också..
<D0minat0r> kan inte ta en stund ifrån ircen? :P
<amelia> jodå. men tråkigt att åka taxi.
<amelia> framme. bbl
<D0minat0r> hehe ok
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-04
<amelia> yay! på väg hem nu :)
<D0minat0r> o jag var påväg til sängen
<D0minat0r> hann aldrig så långt
<D0minat0r> nytt försök då
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> hemma nu
<Philip5> amelia: hurra! va skönt!
<amelia> så bara dör han sådär..
<virtuald> rip
<amelia> nehe, vafan. då får man väl gå och lägga sig istället då..
<spacebug-> hum
<realubot> xyzp: Hallå där.
<realubot> Jag tycker att ni ska gå och lägga er nu. Det är för sent för att irca.
<spacebug-> det började ju precis
<realubot> Vilket?
<spacebug-> det jag tänkte på va ett möte hehe
<realubot> Möte nu?
 * realubot kryper ner i spacebugs säng och släcker ljuset i kanalen.
<spacebug-> ^^
<xyzp> Gmorron
<lilleman72> morrn
<Stockholm_Angel> _"Rm4^:x*m]k~|ys{mrkvi-P3cR~oxTb-+%|i/ME|y!;MNUg_,
<Stockholm_Angel> for the logs
<cahoot> gått en påbyggnadskurs i l33t?
<Stockholm_Angel> im meeting strangers i need to protect myself
<Stockholm_Angel> this is the inner volume key
<arand> Omatchade parenteser, blörk.
<arand> :þ
<cahoot> kan ju vara/varit ett väldigt säkert pw
<Kirill^> Morning
<Kirill^> Varför säger fdisk -l att mina 2TB diskar är HPFS/NTFS som system då de är ext4... :S
<Kirill^> ext3 eller om det var ext4! ^^
<Laban> Den har söpe' mer än jag gjorde härom dagen....
<Laban> ...men det är min vildaste gissning och antagligen helt fel :p
<Kirill^> Haha ;D
<lilleman72> hur kan man se vilken version man har av ubuntu installared?? jag tror jag har Natty men är inte 100%
<yeager> cat /etc/lsb-release
<lilleman72> ty
<Kurdistan> godmorgon alla morgon människor :)
<lilleman72> morrn
<lilleman72> kan man inte ladda med 11.10 utan att ta hem iso?
<rolfblidborg> God morgon :)
<lilleman72> asså köra en uppgrade
<Kurdistan> lilleman72, du vet att det är en alpha?
<yeager> sudo update-manager -d
<lilleman72> Kurdistan skillnad?
<Kurdistan> lilleman72, den är ju inte en avsedd vara stabil utgåva ännu.
<lilleman72> okey
<lilleman72> jag fick en massa felmess
<lilleman72> :D
<lilleman72> Kurdistan det gör inget eftersom jag inte har min ubuntu ordentlig installerad
<lilleman72> jag försöker lära mig lite
<Kurdistan> lilleman72, så länge du har back-up så kan du ju leka runt hur mycket du vill.
<Kurdistan> :)
<lilleman72> sant
<lilleman72> men det gör inget om jag installerar om hela burken
<lilleman72> jag har kopia på hemsidan & db
<lilleman72> men Kurdistan jag hittade bara en iso-fil på 11.10...finns det ingen upgrade variant av det hela?
<lilleman72> lr om man kan mounta den i linux
<Kurdistan> lilleman72, jag ska gå och grilla nu, men ha det bra.
<lilleman72> ok
<Kurdistan> finns säkerligen någon annan som kan svara
<lilleman72> samma
<bent45> "Min apa är min bebis" på TV... då vet man att världen är på väg åt rätt håll.
<haffe> Titta inte på tv.
<haffe> Det löser upp hjärnan.
<bent45> haffe: Varför måste det vara så? De kunde visa något intressant som jag inbillar mig att de brukade.
<haffe> När var det?
<bent45> :|
<bent45> När The Simpsons inte hade gått i repris en miljard gånger+
<spacebug-> UR - Idag ska vi lära oss att fläta korgar av vass
<haffe> Dt låter som någon gång på 80talet.
<bent45> Syster-yster och Lillstrumpa på kommunistäventyr.
<spacebug-> ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<D0minat0r> nå *gäsp* hör oxå
<bent45> Hur fan ska man göra reklam utan pengar?
<bent45> Har skickat till varenda jävla tidning utan att de skrivit om mitt företag.
<spacebug-> reklam kostar MASSOR med pengar
<bent45> Tweetat och allt möjligt. Går inte att få trafik.
<haffe> Porr säger jag ju.
<haffe> Du vill ha porr.
<bent45> Va?
<rolfblidborg> Vi har lite samma problem med våran sida vi lanserade nu den 1:a
<spacebug-> känner en på comhem han berättade att när de först gjorde en undersökning om hur många i sverige som kände till comhem (när de precis va nya) så va det nån procent. Sen sattes pengar in på reklam, ny undersökning.. sen va det kanske 5%.. när de kommut upp i 80-85% hade de spenderat många många många miljoner kronor
<rolfblidborg> Våran taktik var typ att följa en jävla massa folk på twitter
<rolfblidborg> @bent45
<bent45> Ingen bryr sig om man följer dem.
<spacebug-> sen måste man fortsätta spendera pengar på reklam så folk inte glömmer bort en / blir nedputtad av andra
<bent45> Jag testade det också.
<bent45> Men HAR ju inga pengar.
<rolfblidborg> Nej, det har inte vi heller
<bent45> Vem som helst fattar väl att man med pengar kan få trafik.
<rolfblidborg> Och vi kommer inte få några pengar heller
<bent45> Det är ju utan pengar det är svårt.
<rolfblidborg> Vi har ingen reklam eller så på sidan
<bent45> För att inte säga omöjligt.
<bent45> Jävligt tröttsamt...
<bent45> Man lägger ned otrolig massa tid och energi på att skapa något utan att det ens får en chans att ogillas eftersom inga företag ens kollar in den.
<rolfblidborg> Vad är det du har skapat?
<bent45> Irrelevant för denna diskussion...
<rolfblidborg> okej..
<bent45> Än själv då?
<bent45> Ideel Counter-Strike-klansida?
<rolfblidborg> tastiskt.se
<rolfblidborg> nyhetssida
<bent45> Lite förvirrande UI.
<rolfblidborg> jasså?
<bent45> Varför är vissa texter på svenska och vissa på engelska?
<rolfblidborg> Sen så behövs huvudsidan jobbas lite på
<bent45> Ungefär som Subway i Sverige.
<rolfblidborg> tex, mac.tastiskt.se är ju inte förvirrande
<bent45> "Browse", "older"...
<bent45> "Bläddra", "äldre" borde det vara?
<rolfblidborg> har jag inte lagt märke till
<rolfblidborg> FÃ¥r ta upp det med min chef :)
<bent45> T.ex. http://mode.tastiskt.se/2011/05/26/till-den-vita-studentklanningen/
<bent45> Hur kan du inte ha lagt märke till det? :P
<rolfblidborg> Bra fråga :P
<rolfblidborg> men vad tycker du om sidan annars?
<bent45> Inte vanlig i alla fall. Men känns som en samling länkar...
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/fn-fildelarlagar-krankande_6219877.svd
<rolfblidborg> By the way... Mitt raidkort kom idag :D
<rolfblidborg> Det är extremt vackert att kolla på :)
<bent45> Kan idioterna sluta kalla det fildelning?
<bent45> När de menar piratkopiering?
<bent45> Och det är verkligen inte en mänsklig rättighet att stjäla andras arbete.
<D0minat0r> va i helvete
<D0minat0r> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<D0minat0r> piratkopiering via fildelning
<spacebug-> pirater tar väl saker, inte kopierar.. har ni inte sett "pirates of the carribban"?
<bent45> Sluta snacka smörja...
<bent45> Om alla kopierade mjölken och brödet skulle ICA gå i konkurs o.s.v.
<rolfblidborg> Skulle inte media tagit upp det så hade det inte blivit så stort
<rolfblidborg> Tycker vi ska skylla på media, ända rätta!
<D0minat0r> tagit upp vadå? nu har jag missat nått mendans sonen boota om mitt nät
<rolfblidborg> Piratkopiering
<D0minat0r> jaa jo
<D0minat0r> kom tänka på nån artikel jag läste för bra tag sen nu men där stod det nått om Photoshop att hur lite kunnigt folk de hade funnits i photoshop om inte den var piratkopierad
<rolfblidborg> Markus Persson har sagt att han gillar piratkopiering, och att han tycker att det skapar mer kunder
<spacebug-> om det kostar 80kr att få se en ny film på bio (med den upplevelse det är), så borde det kosta 50-60kr att få ladda hem den i digital form till datorn
<spacebug-> men det skulle nog inte stoppa fildelningen ändå iofs
<D0minat0r> finns ju båda sidorna, företaget förlorar på den unga tonåringen som ändå inte hade haft råd att köpa Photoshop, men han lär sig programmet och kanske börjar jobba med det och då får dom int licens intäkter på det
<bent45> rolfblidborg: Vilken tur att en knäppskalle säger så, då. Det betyder att det är fritt fram att göra vad fan ni vill med andras verk?
<rolfblidborg> bent45: Det sa jag inte, jag säger att jag gillar hans tänk
<D0minat0r> men om piratkopiering vore svårare kanske folk fick upp ögonen mer för open source. Kanske folk började få upp ögonen mer för gimp t ex
<bent45> Det råder ingen tvekan om att vissa stora program tjänar på det, nej.
<rolfblidborg> han har ändå skapat minecraft och dragit upp Mojang, det är väldigt stort
<bent45> Pirat-Windows på kinesiska datorer är klart bra på MS, mot om de skulle köra Linux eller något.
<bent45> *för MS
<bent45> rolfblidborg: Han är en liten äcklig turunge som råkade få den dumma massan intresserad av en LEGO-ripoff.
<rolfblidborg> bent45: Det går inte att ha en normal diskussion med dig va?
<rolfblidborg> han hade en bra idé, drog igenom den är och nu miljonär
<rolfblidborg> han har lagt 500:- på reklam föriövrigt
<bent45> GÃ¥r inte att ha en normal diskussion?
<bent45> Han hade tur. Fatta.
<rolfblidborg> En del tur var med i leken, ja
<rolfblidborg> Men fortfarande, det är en grym idé
<bent45> Verkar bara vara en 3D-motor.
<bent45> Med klossar.
<rolfblidborg> och?
<bent45> Vad gick de 500:- till?
<D0minat0r> google adwords? :P
<rolfblidborg> NÃ¥gon google something
<bent45> Jag spenderade 850 kr på AdWords. Fick 120 klick för den summan och noll kunder.
<rolfblidborg> aah, han fick en del klick men inga köp
<bent45> 99% av klicken från skumma "partner"sajter.
<bent45> Botar.
<D0minat0r> jag har en jävla massa gratis kuponger till google adwords liggande
<bent45> Skräptrafik.
<bent45> D0minat0r: Går ej att kombinera och gäller typ i en månad.
<bent45> Och förresten är det en bedrägeritjänst i vilket fall. Det enda man gör är att göda Googles kassa.
<D0minat0r> ahapp nå dom hamnar alltid o reklamhögen påväg till återvinningen ändå
<D0minat0r> bästa reklamen är ju ändå word of mouth
<bent45> Det är ingen som pratar om något om de inte sett det.
<rolfblidborg> Vad är det för typ av program då?
<rolfblidborg> Är du säker på att folk har användning av det?
<bent45> Ja.
<bent45> Men går inte att få någon tidning att skriva om det trots att de skriver om allt möjligt skit hela tiden och gör gratisreklam för dittan och dattan dagligen.
<rolfblidborg> Vilken plattform är det till?
<D0minat0r> finns ju alltid dessa bransch orienterade tidningar där man får en hel sidas artikeln mot att i gengäld ha reklam i deras tidning
<D0minat0r> vet min föredetta chef gjorde det (inom bygg, idustri murning) och det funkade tyckte han för det började spridas utanför hans område han brukade få jobb på
<rolfblidborg> bent45: Har du någon trial-version?
<bent45> Det är en tjänst, så oberoende.
<bent45> "finns ju alltid dessa bransch orienterade tidningar där man får en hel sidas artikeln mot att i gengäld ha reklam i deras tidning"
<bent45> Vad kostar det?
<D0minat0r> de fårgade jag aldrig han
<D0minat0r> frågade*
<bent45> Hur mycket tror du?
<bent45> Har typ 1000 kr i budget.
<D0minat0r> och nej jag kommer inte ens ihåg va de va för tidning
<bent45> IDG-maffian äger ju samtliga teknikrelaterade tidningar i Sverige förutom Datormagazin.
<D0minat0r> skulle kunna kolla med han men är inte precis i så mycket kontakt med han då det är min fd svärfar och jag o exet bråkar en del :P
<bent45> Pinsam tystnad på middagar? Sura blickar över tidningen?
<D0minat0r> träffar inte ens han nån mera sen exet flytta ut
<amelia> *gäsp*
<D0minat0r> amelia: kan du inte skicka lite av din trötthet till min son...
<D0minat0r> jäkla duracell batteri
<amelia> D0minat0r: hehe. i wish
<Christoffer> =)
<amelia> D0minat0r: men det löser sig när han blir tonåring..
<D0minat0r> ja då jävlar får man sparka upp dom ur söngen
<D0minat0r> sängen*
<bent45> Hur får man företagshelveten att läsa ens jävla brev?
<bent45> Ska man ljuga i ämnesrubriken?
<haffe> Hävda att du har upptäckt en GUT.
<Christoffer> Ringa i förväg...ringa när man har skickat och ringa i efterhand
<haffe> Säg att du har bevis för att P != NP
<bent45> Det tar väl bort hela poängen med brev?
<bent45> Förresten låter jag som en kraxande gam så jag har ingen säljarröst precis.
<bent45> Måste anställa en förtjusande dam med honungslen röst, men då måste man ju ha pengar först.
<Christoffer> Nja...vid första anblick kanske. Målet är att vi förstå telefonsamtal att få andra ändan att bli intresserad av att läsa brevet.
<bent45> "Heeeeeej... har du läst vår breeeeeev? Du kaaaaaaaaaaaaaan väl gööööööööööööööra deeeeeeeeeeeet? <:3"
<D0minat0r> samtalet, snabb info om man vill erbjuda. Brevet djupare information och förklaringar / screenshot, jämförelser mot andra program/tjänster.
<Christoffer> D0minat0r mjo, bra förklaring =)
<bent45> Har i stort sett inte telefonerat på åratal.
<D0minat0r> njee nu måste jag ta o hitta på nått o dränera batteriet på lillen annars lär jag få tittat på bananer i pyjamas framtill 3 på morgonen
<orgaZmo> hallå.. igen
<Christoffer> Hej
<orgaZmo> D0minator & amelia
<orgaZmo> hallå dhristoffer
<orgaZmo> jag hade fått rootkit i min ubuntuserver tidigare
<orgaZmo> så nu är den blåst. :D gött
<bent45> 3 på morgonen... det var en mycket märklig formulering.
<orgaZmo> men jag har lite frågor
<bent45> 3 är mitt på natten... inte morgon.
<Christoffer> =)
<orgaZmo> de sa till mig att installera fun2bin eller vad det hette
<bent45> Även 4 känns som klart natt. MÖJLIGEN att 5 skulle kunna räknas som morgon i vissa extremfall.
<orgaZmo> andra går upp varje morron kl 3:30
<orgaZmo> det skulle vara för säkerheten vid ssh servern
<orgaZmo> men kommer inte ihåg vad det hette.. hmm
<bent45> fail2ban
<bent45> Men skulle inte lita på det.
<orgaZmo> jaså
<Christoffer> orgaZmo letar du efter något program?
<orgaZmo> för nu är datorn blåst.. endast ubuntu server 11.04 installerat
<orgaZmo> D0minator och amelia sa det till mig häromkvällen
<orgaZmo> eftersom någon tagit sig in i min server och installerat rootkit och sabbat rundor med inställningar och skit
<orgaZmo> jag kunde inte ens köra om ssh... sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<orgaZmo> det funkade inte
<orgaZmo> bara massa felmess
<maxzves> Vet du hur intrånget gick till orgaZmo?
<orgaZmo> vet ej..
<orgaZmo> jag kollade rundor i .bash_history och såg att de försökt med en massa olika user/pass
<orgaZmo> till slut hittade de rätt
<maxzves> OK. Hoppas du har bra backuper och kan installera om.
<orgaZmo> de hade drat ner filer från packetstorm/virus/bios_scan nånting
<maxzves> Vad körde du för brandvägg (om någon)?
<orgaZmo> de hade kört olika kommando.. tex: ./ss 443 -a 41 -i eth0 -s 9
<orgaZmo> sen 41 hade dom bytt till. 42, 43 osv..
<orgaZmo> ingen brandvägg vad jag vet.. jag är rätt ny på unix
<orgaZmo> men på win är jag it-tekniker. ;P
<maxzves> Server...? Är det alltså en webserver?
<orgaZmo> nja.. både webserver och priv_fileserver
<maxzves> Jag tycker att win är hopplöst att täppa till.
<orgaZmo> windows säkerhet är som hållen i en ost..
<maxzves> Win 2000 server var relativt bra på sin tid.
<orgaZmo> därför jag vill lära mig unix istället.. mycket säkrare OM man lärt sig hur man fixar till säkerheten
<orgaZmo> och det är därför jag är här.. :D
<orgaZmo> skall man lära sig, får man fråga de som är experter.. med andra ord, så gick jag in hit. :D
<maxzves> OK. En bra grej är att se över sin ssh. Jag kör normalt opensuse men det är ungefär samma. En usergrupp med så få användare som möjligt i och som är de enda att använda ssh är en bra start.
<orgaZmo> det är bara jag som skall kunna ansluta via ssh. ingen annan..
<Christoffer> ... ./ss verkar ju vara något eget skript de har laddat ner...dock verkar kommandona ha och göra med nätverket iaf =) ...443 är ju ofta https eller någon form av ssl / vpn
<maxzves> Har du trådlöst nätverk OrgaZmo?
<orgaZmo> jag tror det är någon typ av portscanning.. så använder de andras datorer att göra detta med..
<orgaZmo> jag har trådlöst, men kör med sladd
<Christoffer> med open ssh tycker jag helt enkelt att man ska skapa ett public-key pair och endast tillåta anslutning via de datorer som har private key
<orgaZmo> kör med sladd för säkerhet och stabillitet
<maxzves> Exakt Christoffer. Klokt med sladd OrgaZmo.
<orgaZmo> kan vi snackas vid mer om en stund.. det är mat nu..
<orgaZmo> men lite bra tips ang säkerhet är välkommna.
<Christoffer> jag ska spela EVE hela kvällen så är nog kvar här en stund
<maxzves> Trevlig matstund orgaZmo!
<Christoffer> jag äter nu =) ,...
<Christoffer> och youtube film på :D
<maxzves> EVE? Vad är det?
<Christoffer> EVE Online ...rymd MMO från 2003 som fortfarande är riktigt bra ....och bara blir bättre
<Christoffer> en server i hela världen som alla är med på
<Christoffer> 60 000 online samtidigt som mest på söndagar
<larsemil> tips på wii spel till en sex åring?
<maxzves> Låter kul. Själv kör jag enbart unreal tournament (från 1999, grottmänniska).
<larsemil> sexåring
<Christoffer> UT är riktigt bra
<Christoffer> larsemil det var en bra fråga...har inte koll på Wii tyvärr.
<maxzves> Fungerar perfekt i urversionen fortfarande. Vete f-n hur dom gjort spelet.
<maxzves> Jag har ingen koll heller på Wii tyvärr.
<Christoffer> Jo =) ...UT2004 tyckte jag blev riktigt bra men sedan gick det utför
<maxzves> Brukar vara så Christoffer.
<larsemil> delhage: ping
<maxzves> Ubuntu fungerar väldigt bra här trots allt snack om buggar. Jag kör unity.
<larsemil> jag med. älskar det
<maxzves> Men fedora med gnome3 ser bra ut också.
<Christoffer> När jag får tid i sommar tänkte jag gå över till Unity faktiskt...men vågar inte riktigt göra det nu när jag inte har tid att ägna en dag åt att konfigurera alla snabbkommandon och skript som jag är van med.
<Christoffer> men men de gånger jag har haft tid till att gå över så brukar det gå väldigt smidigt utan minsta lilla beskymmer...det är när man har brottom det blir fel
<larsemil> maxzves: har kört den också, och bytte för det var så mycket som var cepe
<maxzves> Installerade win7 på en laptop för ett tag sedan åt en vän. Det var förinstallerat(?) vilket innebar att det poppade upp en drös program med olika prövotid (sedan ska det betalas). Programmen frågar om de får slå en punch i brandväggen utan att tala om varför eller avd de är till för :)
<maxzves> Var det många problem i fedora? 15 alltså? Jag har inte provat ut det precis, bara ytligt.
<maxzves> Mitt intryck av win7 var en sunkig miljö där man något sånär kan hålla virus och trojaner borta. Men bara något sånär, fattar inte dom som vågar handla över nätet eller göra bankärenden med win7 i botten.
<maxzves> Kul med messenger i win7 jämfört med pidgin som jag kör nu. Win messenger var lika nerlusat med reklam som mitt hallgolv framför brevlådan brukar vara.
<Christoffer> hehe...det var faktiskt en bra jämförelse =)
<xyzp> Gokväll
<Barre> andol: hahah.. så är det nog :)
<Philip5> xyzp: god kväll
<maxzves> Gokväll Xyzp
<Linda^> Kan man köra office genom wine? :o
<haffe> Ja.
<Linda^> senaste också?
<Christoffer> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Christoffer> Enligt appdb så ska installeringsprogrammet fungera
<Christoffer> har inte lyckats hitta om fullständiga programmen fungerar fullt ut
<Christoffer> 2007 är det där vet inte om du syftar på 2010 kanske?
<Linda^> tänker på 2010
<Linda^> antar att 2007 funkar lika fint
<Linda^> för min del
<Christoffer> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=31
<xyzp> Philip5, hej,ett prob här
<Philip5> ok
<Christoffer> 32bitars windows office 2010 har Bronze status så verkar fungera okej
<Christoffer> http://appdb.winehq.org/help/?sTopic=maintainer_ratings
<Christoffer> på senaste länken står det vad varje nivå innebär
<xyzp> vilket prog ska man instalera en iso fil?
<Christoffer> Linda^ hur kommer det sig att du vill ha Microsoft office?
<Linda^> Christoffer: gillar det
<Linda^> bättre än openoffice
<Christoffer> Ok. Jo, det har sina fördelar, själv klarar jag dock inte av att de sparar i filer som inte går att läsa av något annat program
<delhage> larsemil: pong
<Philip5> xyzp: hur menar du? iso-filer är speglar av nått
<Linda^> Christoffer: du kan ju spara i pdf..
<Christoffer> Jag ser på appdb.winehq.org att det inte finns några "maintainers" för office packetet så verkar inte vara så många som arbetar med det dagligen. Bästa tipset jag kan ge är att helt enkelt testa det.
<orgaZmo> såja .. nu är jag tillbax igen
<Christoffer> *genom wine.
<orgaZmo> och gott var det..
<Linda^> mmh
<Linda^> ska testa
<Linda^> Christoffer: du har inga andra tips annars? Hm.. det bästa vore kanske att installera windows på en partition?
<bent45> "fattar inte dom som vågar handla över nätet eller göra bankärenden med win7 i botten."
<bent45> Du är helt sjuk, maxjezy.
<orgaZmo> hur gör jag nu bäst ang säkerheten med ssh
<bent45> orgaZmo: Använd inte standardporten. Om möjligt, tillåt endast vissa IP-adresser.
<Christoffer> Linda^ Du kan testa att installera Virtualbox och virtualisera windows istället för att dedikera en hel partition för windows
<orgaZmo> ok.. inga problem... jag kör ssh via denna datorn igenom samma nätverk
<orgaZmo> men hur låser jag ssh att jag bara skall tillåta tex: 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.254
<Linda^> Christoffer: ah.. juste.. det har jag hört talas om (är ny i linuxvärlden)
<Christoffer> Programcentral för Ubuntu och sök efter "Virtualbox OSE"
<xyzp> Philip5, lubuntu-11.04.iso   och xubuntus iso fil. har inte bestämmt mig än på usb-minnet
<xyzp> maxzels, hej där
<Linda^> Christoffer: tack..
<Philip5> xyzp: du måste installera isona på usb och inte bara läga över dem som en iso-fil
<xyzp> *maxves*
<xyzp> Philip5, ok, hur?
<orgaZmo> jag använder mig nu av winscp för att överföra filer till ubuntu server 11.01, men får som svar access dinied
<orgaZmo> permission denied står det..
<orgaZmo> men jag har inte aktiverat root.
<Christoffer> du ska inte behöva root'
<orgaZmo> måste ju kopiera över mina config-filer till servern
<orgaZmo> det är skumt
<Christoffer> jag brukar tillåta ftp till min hemkatalog
<D0minat0r> tebax
<Christoffer> sedan går jag in via terminal/putty och flyttar de till rätt plats
<Christoffer> då kan jag temporärt använda "sudo" för att flytta de till kataloger jag inte har tilltåtelse normalt till
<orgaZmo> hmm.. för innan hade jag root aktiverat
<orgaZmo> och genom det så flyttade jag filerna till rätt mapp direkt via winscp
<orgaZmo> "grafiskt putty"
<Christoffer> då är ju egentligen frågan om winscp kan konfigureras att temporärt använda sudo på något sätt
<Christoffer> för att aktivera root kontot är det sista du ska göra
<D0minat0r> bent45: om du inte litar på fail2ban har du nå andra förslag då? om man inte kan spärra ssh till vissa ip nummer?
<orgaZmo> aha.. jag måste ge rätt rättigheter till filen.. vad var nu kommandot? chmod filnamn.txt 0755 ?
<Christoffer> 755 enbart brukar räcka...är samma sak
<Christoffer> och annan ordning kanske det ska vara
<Christoffer> filnamnet sist
<D0minat0r> chmod 755 filnamn
<orgaZmo> ok.. tackar.. skall prova nu..
<orgaZmo> "håller tummarna"
<D0minat0r> om du håller båda tummarna hur ska du skriva då? :P
<D0minat0r> fan va dålig de skämtet var, förlåt...
<Christoffer> haha
<orgaZmo> hur vill du jag skal kunna svara på det då? ;)
<orgaZmo> nä, det funkade inte med det.. hmm..
<orgaZmo> jag skall väl inte behöva sitta och skriva av allt det där i mina config filer... yikes!
<D0minat0r> vilken användare är det som kör filerna?
<D0minat0r> iofs 755 på conf fil ska ju ge alla användare rätt att läsa...sorry
<orgaZmo> vad för kommando skriver man för att slippa skriva sudo framför hela tiden? sudo -s eller sudo -i eller vad?
<D0minat0r> sudo bash
<orgaZmo> ok.. vad innebär bash då?
<orgaZmo> måste ju lära mig med.. :D
<delhage> sudo -i
<D0minat0r> ja iofs sudo bash för mig som använder bash
<orgaZmo> ok..
<orgaZmo> sudo: no tty present ?
<orgaZmo> jag fattar noll
<D0minat0r> med sudo -i eller sudo bash?
<orgaZmo> -i
<D0minat0r> ok för mig funkar båda två
<orgaZmo> jag fick fram kommandorad i winscp, så jag skrev där sudo -i
<D0minat0r> ahaaa du försöker vvia winscp
<orgaZmo> jupps
<orgaZmo> skall överföra mina configfiler nu juh
<orgaZmo> :D :D
<D0minat0r> sudo -s?
<orgaZmo> d0minator.. jag har blåst burken nu.. nu blev det verre 11.04 av ubuntuserver istället
<orgaZmo> samma fel
<orgaZmo> jag har inte aktiverat root
<orgaZmo> har gjort en användare som jag använder nu..
<D0minat0r> ska inte behövas att sätta permiRootLogin no är bara att man inte kan logga in som root
<D0minat0r> men man kan ändå köra root när man väl loggat in
<orgaZmo> jaså
<D0minat0r> http://winscp.net/eng/docs/faq_su
<orgaZmo> jag har bara installerat ubuntuserver 11.04. och nu skall jag försöka få in mina configfiler via winscp
<orgaZmo> skall jag då ta bort lösen i sshd_config?
<orgaZmo> jag är inte riktigt med
<D0minat0r> jag läser jagf med :P
<orgaZmo> ok. lol
<D0minat0r> inte testat sudo via winscp och kan inte ens köra winscp då jag inte har win
<robb4n> Hej, är det någon av er som vet vad detta uppstartsprogram är: zeitgeist-datahub? Googlade lite, låter ju som om det vore någon sort av sniffer, keylogger?
<orgaZmo> okej.. men jag skall föra över configfiler från windowsdator till ubuntu
<orgaZmo> thats it
<robb4n> blec lite orolig helt plötsligt =)
<Barre> då har du två val, ett bra och ett mindre bra. Flytta över dem från windowsdatorn med exempelvis WinSCP som din användare till din hemkatalog på linuxmaskinen och sen loggar du in med ssh (med exempelvis PuTTY) och sudo flyttar dem till den plats du skall använda.
<Barre> orgaZmo: ^^
<orgaZmo> ok..
<D0minat0r> Barre: skulle just skriva samma
<orgaZmo> men var är min hemkatalog då?
<D0minat0r> /home/USERNAME
<Barre> /home/användarnamn
<Barre> :)
<orgaZmo> ok.. jag provar.. :D
<Barre> det mindre bra alternativet, som förmodligen kortsiktigt är bekvämare, är att sätta ett lösenord på root-användaren och tillåta honom att ansluta via ssh och logga in med WinSCP som root-användaren.
<orgaZmo> sen ?
<Barre> det finns så många säkerhetsbrister i det så min förslag är att inte göra så...
<Barre> sen vad?
<orgaZmo> hur flyttar jag dem sen till /usr/local/etc ?
<orgaZmo> rm ?
<Christoffer> Jag har högtalare och headset inkopplat till datorn och ställer ofta om mellan vilken utport som ska användas. Denna ändring gör jag via "Pulsaudio applet" -> volymkontroll. Problemet jag har nu är att korta ljudströmmar på 1 till 2 sekunder när jag testar vissa ljudklipp bara dyker upp i Volymkontrollen medan de spelar(1 till 2 sekunder) så jag hinner inte byta utport. Finns det någon snabb fix på detta?
<Barre> orgaZmo: med cp
<orgaZmo> ok..
<Barre> orgaZmo: cp /sök/väg/till/källfil /vart/filen/skall/ligga
<Christoffer> eller "mv filnamn nyttFilväg/filnamn"
<Barre> nej... inte mv
<Christoffer> flytta?
<Barre> om du flyttar filen så kommer den bibehålla läs/krivinställning vilket innebär att han som vanlig användare har läs & skriv. cp är bättre
<orgaZmo> nu kopierade jag dem till rätt plats.. men det funkar det med
<orgaZmo> tack för hjälpen
<Christoffer> ok
<D0minat0r> orgaZmo: sen ska du hlest fixa till brandväggen också på den :)
<orgaZmo> hur gör jag det då?
<xyzp> Philip5, är du kvar?
<Philip5> umm
<D0minat0r> ojoj så jag bråkade med att lära mig grunderna i iptables :P
<xyzp> har du hittat någe? jag hittade inge
<Philip5> hittar något om vad?
<Barre> finns ju ufw som föränklar livet D0minat0r :)
<Barre> förenklar even....
<xyzp> Hur man installerade iso filen
<D0minat0r> Barre: o fyfan fattade noll av allt den skrev i iptables
 * Barre har upptäckt att han kompenserar sin stockholmska med att omotiverat byta ut diverse e mot ä
<orgaZmo> jag har 3 olika potar som skall vara öppna.. thx it
<D0minat0r> känndes enklare att gå den hårda vägen
<orgaZmo> no more and no less
<Philip5> xyzp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<D0minat0r> orgaZmo: jag har drop på allt förutom 22 :)
<Barre> D0minat0r: ligger lite i det, jag respekterar det och förstår (gör ofta samma sak, men inte när det kommer till iptables :))
<orgaZmo> vad innebär det då? jag har några portar som skall vara öppna..
<orgaZmo> via iptables eller ufw ?
<D0minat0r> ufw är ett som alla säger vänligare gränsnitt till iptables?
<D0minat0r> Barre: rätt?
<Philip5> xyzp: fast det kanske är det här du egentligen är ute efter om du tänker fortsätta köra från usb och inte installera: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Barre> det kan man säga
<D0minat0r> min iptables konf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/618464/ < kom på att jag har ju imap öppet inåt
<orgaZmo> d0minator: det förstod jag inte mycket av.. lol
<D0minat0r> du ska veta vilket helvete jag hade innan jag förstod nått
<D0minat0r> :)
<orgaZmo> hehe.. vi skall alla den vägen vandra..
<D0minat0r> visst ere så
<orgaZmo> vad blir det då för kommando jag skall skriva in? jag förstår inte upplägget.. kollade lite på google
<orgaZmo> ang ufw
<D0minat0r> ufw kan jag inte hjälpa med för jag vart helt körd när jag körde det
<orgaZmo> om man gör det via iptables då? så blir det ju en lite "lär dig " kurs med .:D
<D0minat0r> pfyfan :P
<D0minat0r> orgaZmo: är din server en router/gateway? alltså delar den ut internet till retsen av burkarna?
<orgaZmo> nix..
<orgaZmo> den är kopplad backom router, som de andra burkarna går igenom både trådlöst och via kabel
<D0minat0r> ok
<cahoot> varför behöver du en 'brandvägg' i så fall?
<D0minat0r> ja iofs du kan ju späära i din router :P
<orgaZmo> brandväggen i routern är av..
<cahoot> du kan kanske behöva portforwarda från routern till dina tre serverfunktioner
<orgaZmo> eftersom .....
<orgaZmo> jupps..
<D0minat0r> och humm, nu kommer frågan. hur har folk tagit sig in i din ubuntu server om den står bakom en router, alltså måste du ha portforwardat ssh porten till burken?
<cahoot> det gör du väl på routern
<orgaZmo> jag har portforwarding i routern till mina portar
<cahoot> vad mer vill du åstadkomma?
<orgaZmo> ja.. SSH port 22 har gått till servern eftersom jag har fjärrsturt servern via min iphone
<D0minat0r> ok
<cahoot> vad mer vill du åstadkomma?
<orgaZmo> + de andra 2 portarna som är till servern
<D0minat0r> ok
<orgaZmo> om man kan spärra ssh på nåt viss
<xyzp> e så trött på min dator huh
<D0minat0r> nå du kan ju faktiskt portforwarda port 3459 till ssh porten 22
<orgaZmo> tex.. från min iphone och interna ip addresser
<xyzp> min dist då
<cahoot> vill du bara tillåta vissa namngiva ssh anslutare?
<orgaZmo> D0minator.. där sa du nåt.. att jag inte tänkt på det.. hmm
<cahoot> använd i så fall AllowUsers i sshd.conf
<D0minat0r> cahoot: kan man sätta endast godkända mac adresser att ansluta till ssh?
<cahoot> det flinakst tror jag är att använda uteslutande kye-based login
<cahoot> key-based
<D0minat0r> har det redan första jag gjorde
<orgaZmo> och det innebär då?
<cahoot> att man loggar in med en nyckel
<D0minat0r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<D0minat0r> men då kommer frågan klarar iphone av att ansluta till ssh med nyckel :)
<orgaZmo> det är det som är problemmet.. med telefonen asså
<orgaZmo> jag kör lastbil, och är sällan hemma.. måste kunna adminnistrera servern från mobilen
<D0minat0r> ja iaf med en jailbrakad iphone går de
<cahoot> men lista bara tilllåtna användare i AllowUsers då - alla andra stängs ute
<orgaZmo> klart man har JB dem.. lol
<orgaZmo> är ingen vanliug svensson.. hehe
<Philip5> xyzp: är det xanderos du ska installera?
<Philip5> då vet jag inte
<orgaZmo> cahoot: men det var mitt root pass de klurade ut tidigare..
<orgaZmo> vill ha mer säkerhet OM de skulle lista ut lösenordet igen
<D0minat0r> nå då är nyckelbaserad ssh inloggning bra
<xyzp> Philip5, nej  från den om det går
<orgaZmo> nu har jag inte ens aktiverat mitt root
<cahoot> en brandväg lr inte skydda mot att krackat pw
<D0minat0r> då får dom försöka klura ut password för den tar inte emot lösenord ens...
<orgaZmo> D0minator: vad menade du dnu?
<D0minat0r> http://www.zinger-soft.com/iSSH_features.html tydligen klarar den av nyckelbaserad inloggning
<xyzp> Philip5, från xan... till usb där xubuntu ska ligga
<D0minat0r> orgaZmo: men nyckelbaserad inloggning frågar inte ens ssh nåsnin om lösenord
<D0minat0r> kommer dom på ditt användarnamn och inte har din privata nyckel så blir det failed login bara
<orgaZmo> det är pterm jag använder just nu via iphone
<orgaZmo> det är det jag är ute efter..
<cahoot> google antyder att t o m iPhone ska kunna klara ssh-nycklar
<orgaZmo> då har jag säkerhet i 2 steg ju.. först pass, sen key..
<D0minat0r> orgaZmo: keybased login, inget lösenord
<orgaZmo> jaså.. är det inget password på login då?
<orgaZmo> jag tar nu hem ISSH på iphone. :D
<D0minat0r> nej din nyckel är lösenordet
<orgaZmo> okej..
<D0minat0r> utan din privata del av nyckeln kan du inte logga in
<orgaZmo> okej.. då måste det vara en svår en.. eller det finns key-gen för att göra en key
<D0minat0r> nyckel har två delar privat och publik del, den publika är authorized i servern och den privata har du på din dator/telefon
<D0minat0r> ja alltså du kan ju använda 4096 bitars kryptering om du vill de kan du ju alltid sen kan du ju ange lösenord på din nyckel oxå
<orgaZmo> men kan man ha den både på iphonen och datorn?
<D0minat0r> ja din privata kan du kopiera till båda ställena
<orgaZmo> ok
<D0minat0r> men privata nyckeln ska du ALDRIG ge till nån annan
<robb4n> Hej, kör Gnome klassik i Ubuntu 11.04, går det på något sätt få till dom fula kanterna i Ubuntu? Ramarna? För dem är ju inte helt avrundande.
<D0minat0r> nu harjag glömt bort mitt projekt på min server hmmm
<Christoffer> appropå privata nyckeln så bör det väl vara en lösenordsfras på den väl när man använder den?
<D0minat0r> Christoffer: kan ha ja och säkert säkrare
<cahoot> om man inte tänker sig att använda den via script
<D0minat0r> men enlig dataadmin på telenor sa han att ska inte behövas om du tar han om din nyckel
<cahoot> t ex för rsync ellerså
<D0minat0r> och klarar putty av en med lösenord?
<D0minat0r> ja ser du den gör det
<D0minat0r> sen är det ju bra att göra nycklarna först och sätta dom i ordning innan man stänger av ssh för lösenordsbaserad login... så man slipper bära servern dit vars det finns en skämr och öppna upp igen för att man inte har en nyckel :)
<orgaZmo> jag tänkte höra med er oxå.. ang backup
<D0minat0r> bra o ha jag har inte kommit så långt själv :)
<orgaZmo> kan man göra en bootbar "rescue-cd/dvd" av hela ubuntu datorn nu?
<D0minat0r> de står höst upp på att göra lista men har gjort allt annat
<orgaZmo> så OM något händer så är det bara att köra in backupen igen?
<orgaZmo> när allt är klart på servern då asså
<orgaZmo> aha.. då är det bara jag med nu.
<orgaZmo> men går det att göra?
<orgaZmo> eftersom jag bara kör skal-mode
<D0minat0r> vet faktiskt inte
<orgaZmo> inte grafiskt skit här
<orgaZmo> ok..
<orgaZmo> skall googla lite
<D0minat0r> backup ja men rescue dvd med hela operativet ingene aning
<orgaZmo> men vi säger att hela denna proseduren kommer att upprepas.. rootkit och skit..
<orgaZmo> då behöver jag göra om allt igen?
<D0minat0r> ja
<D0minat0r> eller finns väl en chans att man kan rensa system från rootkit och dylikt
<D0minat0r> men jag skulle aldrig lita på ett system som blivit hackat
<orgaZmo> inte jag heller.. därför blev det en blåsning och omläggning
<xyzp> Philip5, är du kvar?
<Philip5> lite
<Philip5> pysslar
<Christoffer> orgaZmo Jag kör virtualisering på min burk och då är det väldigt enkelt att bara ta backup på "hela datorn" som i detta läge blir en fil.
<Christoffer> annars är det backup på enskilda saker som gäller. T.ex. speciellt lösning för databas backup om du har sådan, en lösning för webbfiler om det behövs osv
<Christoffer> en rsync för hemkatalogen kanske
<Christoffer> det finns så många val så det bästa är att testa sig fram
<Christoffer> och anpassa efter sina egna behov
<Christoffer> men en rak kopia "rescue DVD" som du tänker dig har jag inte försökt mig på faktiskt
<orgaZmo> jag tänkte på hela servern.. blir kanske sammanlagt max 300mb
<xyzp> ok
<orgaZmo> inkl logfiler
<orgaZmo> vad innebör virtualisering då?
<D0minat0r> i din server har du virtuell dator med ubuntu installerad
<delhage> att man kör flera OS samtidigt på samma hårdvara
<orgaZmo> aha.. okej..
<D0minat0r> jag tänkte först köra så
<orgaZmo> men min ubuntuserver är bara 1 "dator" inget annat i den.. dedikerad med andra ord
<D0minat0r> men så gjorde jag inte ändå det :)
<orgaZmo> D0minator.. du verkar lite tankesprid
<orgaZmo> tänker 1 sak, gör en annan.. :D
<D0minat0r> jag? haha
<orgaZmo> hehe
<D0minat0r> jo
<orgaZmo> jag var likadan innan
<D0minat0r> har allti 4011 fönster öppet då jag läser om olika saker guider och problem med nått
<D0minat0r> 2 terminaler en till min server en til min kusin då jag håller på fixa till den
<orgaZmo> tills en dag på mitt förra jobb. fick vi in virus via servern så servern och ca 35 kloienter blev smittade via server.. med andra ord .. 35 kienter och 1 server att installera om..
<orgaZmo> det tog lite tid
<D0minat0r> så gäller att ha tungan rätt i mun så man skriver på rätt ställe rätt saker
<orgaZmo> därför har jag lärt mig att en Backup är ett måste
<D0minat0r> har backup på det livsviktiga, alla fotografier
<orgaZmo> jag har inte foto i servern..
<D0minat0r> jag har allt möjligt
<arand> Heh, jag försökte mig på att använda tabs och mojs med både terminator och screen, men konstaterar att jag inte klara av att ha chatt och bash såpass nära varandra utan att det går illa :/
<D0minat0r> har foton på min desktop, servern, och nu på 2 externa dhårddiskar
<orgaZmo> funkar vara som webserver och annat "godis" .. hehe.. foto och sådant har jag i denna win 7 pro burken. för kärringen kan inte unix
<D0minat0r> arand: har just nu bash o irssi tmux
<D0minat0r> orgaZmo: installerade ubuntu dekstop åt exet då hon hade varit och klickat på nå jävla virus länk,bad henne lära sig eller skita i att betala räkninarna
<arand> Jag kör dem i separata screen-instanser, separata terminalemulatorer, annars får jag svårt att hålla koll
<D0minat0r> hehe
<D0minat0r> men jag har prblemet att jag glömmer bort att kolla vilken server jag är inne på och skriver för tillfället
<D0minat0r> sen blir jag less när ett kommando/program inte finns fats jag vet till 100% jag installerat den, men är och skriver i fel server
<swedala> fixa en vetting prompt med hostname
<swedala> vettig*
<orgaZmo> Tha_D0minatar@fbi-gov:$
<D0minat0r> hehe
<orgaZmo> ;P
<D0minat0r> jo alltså båda har "vettig" men jag som inte håller koll
<amelia> jaha, nu är det ju inte dödligt varmt längre... men vad ska man göra nu?
<delhage> sova
<orgaZmo> men vilkken typ av backup är lättast och snabbast att få in om olyckan e framme, och är det megasvårt ?
<amelia> delhage: hihi, jag är inte så gammal än så jag går och lägger mig vid nio. ;)
<delhage> bah
<delhage> ;)
<orgaZmo> lol@amelia
<amelia> sen sov jag hela dagen, vet inte vad som tagit åt mig.. vaknade vid fyra i eftermiddags.
<delhage> orgaZmo: det bästa är att hålla allt viktigt i huvet
<D0minat0r> amelia: bakis? :D
<amelia> D0minat0r: nej
 * delhage har varit ute i solen
<orgaZmo> det var 33 grader här innan, därför jag sitter vid datorn bredvid min AC.. :P
<arand> orgaZmo: Helt beror på vad du ska backuppa.
 * D0minat0r har sprungit efter ett duracell batteri med sockerkick hela dagen
<orgaZmo> hela servern skall vara en backup
<orgaZmo> allt , med andra ord
 * delhage sprang en kortis i förmiddags
<orgaZmo> det är ju det som är problemmet..
<arand> orgaZmo: Enklast, inklusive en massa onödigt, kan man ju helt enkelt dra dd, alternativt (och mer effektivt) per-partition fsarchiver
<orgaZmo> jag har satt ihop min server, med allt installerat.. och det ända som kommer att ändras sen är log-filer och webspace innehåll. men log-filer kommer nya, och webspace har jag även annan backup på
<orgaZmo> arand: hur gör man det?
<arand> LVM?
<orgaZmo> det känner jag igen.. stod så i installationen.. :S jag installerade med LVM
<arand> Dåså, ta ett snapshot, gör en fsarchiver-backup av snapshottet, ta bort snapshotten, done. Repetera om det finns flera volymer.
<orgaZmo> eh? jag fattar noll av det.. är rätt ny på unix själv.. har nog bara 1 partition på servern..
<D0minat0r> haha
<orgaZmo> haha. ? även stora björnar skall vara snälla.. :P
<D0minat0r> jag garva åt arand för de lät så enkelt av nån som kan
<orgaZmo> okej.. du menar han e guru på unix
<Christoffer> det var ju typiskt...alt + f4 fungerade i wine...
<D0minat0r> men sen börja jag fundera och först måste jag googla hur jag tar snapshot
<D0minat0r> sen hur jag gör fsarchiver backup
<Christoffer> nu stängdes hela wine av direkt
<orgaZmo> win + f4 = close
<orgaZmo> :P
<orgaZmo> alt + f4 = samma resultat
<Christoffer> måste jag stänga av...
<Christoffer> blir ju fel när jag använder snabbkommandona inne i spel
<arand> orgaZmo: Om du har lvm skulle jag gissa på att du har åtminstone två volymer, en för swap och en för root, kasnke en för boot också
<orgaZmo> vad skall du göra?
<orgaZmo> stänga ett spel?
<orgaZmo> arand: hur kollar jag det då?
<orgaZmo> det stod nåt om ext4 i installationen
<Christoffer> nej, använder F1 till F8 inne i EVE Online för olika kommandon. Likaså Ctrl + F1-F8 samt Alt + F1-F8
<arand> orgaZmo: sudo lvscan
<arand> orgaZmo: lvm är i proncip ett sätt att få modulära partitioner, det har ingenting direkt med filsystem (ext4) att göra
<orgaZmo> root och swap
<orgaZmo> eller : root & swap_1
<orgaZmo> _D
<orgaZmo> men swap är bara 2gb, eller det räcker?
<arand> Och de visas när du kör lvscan?
<orgaZmo> jupps.. står som active med :P
<arand> Swap på 2GB är nog lugnt
<orgaZmo> ok
<rolfblidborg> En fråga bara, vad är fördelen med rtorrent jämfört med någon annan torrentclient?
<arand> har du möjlighet att skapa en tom ~3G+ partition någonstans? Och du har väl något ställe att dumpa backuppen förutom server också hoppas jag?
<Christoffer> alt + f4 verkar vara hårdkodat i wine så får byta snabbkommando i EVE
<orgaZmo> arand: jag har 4 tb i win datorn, men ingen tom
 * arand undrar om man ska börja loopmontera när vi är i farten
 * orgaZmo fattar noll
<orgaZmo> win datorn är win 7 pro
<orgaZmo> om detspelar nån roll.. :D
<arand> Hmm, men det är kanske enklare att helt enkelt stänga ner servern, boota från systemRescueCD och göra bckuppen därifrån, så slipper man peta med snapshots osv..
<orgaZmo> ja, funkar det så är det helt ok..
<orgaZmo> bara jag får nån guide, så fixar jag det
<arand> Snapshots är ju om man vill ta backup medans server rullar
<orgaZmo> som sagt.. har inte mycket kunskap om unix och är ny på detta, men brinner för att lära mig saker
<orgaZmo> men just nu är det ingen aktivitet på servern..
<arand> Jo, men det är fortfarande vanskligt att försöka ta backup på ett system som är igång, utan snapshotting.
<orgaZmo> men om man nu gör en image av server hdd, kan man sen köra in rescuedvd´n och hämta imagen från windatorn via nätverket?
<orgaZmo> bara en fråga
<D0minat0r> ja om man skulle fixa till ubuntu xbmc
<D0minat0r> snacka om för mycket projekt
<orgaZmo> eller man lägger backup-imagen på dvd´n med?
<arand> Jo, du måste ju på något sätt montera det ställa där du ska läsa/skriva backups på från SRCD
<orgaZmo> för det är och kommer vara samma filer på servern hela tiden. inget kommer att ändras förutom logfiler som man kan skita i, och sen är det webspace, men det går via andra program.
<Philip5> ska man kanske ladda upp sina paket av nvidias 275.09 drivisar på sin ppa
<Philip5> verkar ju funka prima
<arand> orgaZmo: Om du har utdelat på windows borde det vara ganska enkelt att typ "mount.cifs 192.158.2.104/utdelningsnamn /mnt/windows"
<arand> (I SRCD så har du monterinen uppe)
<D0minat0r> varför sitter man vid datorn när man har en linux kopplad till tvn? :P
<haffe> Hur ska vi veta det?
<D0minat0r> var bara en dum fråga till migsjälv
<orgaZmo> arand: jag har shares på windows burken.. kan skapa en till enbart Ubuntu Backup med.. är det fulla rättigheter som gäller då?
<arand> Bara man kan läsa och skriva kan man använda vad som helst, det som dumpas är normala filer
<orgaZmo> jag trodde allt blev en stor image-fil
<arand> Jo, om man vill, eller så kan man sätta att den splittar till lagom bitar
<arand> Ska fika lite nu, återkommer, tror att det blir ungefär såhär:  och skriva kan man använda vad som helst, det
<arand> ehrm: http://pastebin.com/kmRNvKPJ
<realubot> Snacka Linux.
 * realubot spänner sin högra biceps för att visa att han menar allvar.
<amelia> Philip5!!
<amelia> Philip5: vad hittar du på idag?
<bent45> HUR kan e24.se erbjuda fri kommentering av sina artiklar utan någon spam? Verkar inte vara någon form av moderering alls, varken före eller efter. Och ändå en massa kommentarer till alla artiklar.
<orgaZmo> han sover.. barn under 15 skall sova nu.. :P muhahaha
<bent45> T.ex. Kissies blog är helt proppfull med spam i varenda inlägg... inte ett enda äkta ofta.
<delhage> Kissies?
<amelia> bent45: spamfilter
<bent45> amelia: Men lägg av.
<bent45> Menar ju såklart från människor.
<amelia> bent45: vadå?
<amelia> bent45: jag kan lova dig att e24 modererar sina kommentarer.
<bent45> Kanske i efterhand då...
<bent45> Men inte före. Och man behöver inte något konto.
<amelia> ja, jo.. självklart.
<bent45> Vadå självklart?
<bent45> 99% av alla nyhetssajter förmodererar.
<bent45> Vilket är mest vettigt.
<rolfblidborg> Vem bryr sig om en blog som kissies är väll den viktigaste frågan?
<amelia> att de modererar i efterhand.. kommentarerna dyker ju upp på sidan direkt.
<bent45> rolfblidborg: Största bloggen i Sverige typ?
<rolfblidborg> bent45: Jaha? So? Varför bry sig om den? Bara massa trams som skrivs
<arand> orgaZmo: Hur går det?
<bent45> Det var ett exempel...
<bent45> Folk är proffs på att feltolka...
<amelia> bent45: det skulle ju kunna vara så att de har en ordlista över ord som inte är tillåtna och kommentarer som innehåller dessa ord blir bortmodererade i förväg eller skickas till förhandsmoderering innan de läggs upp.
<bent45> Jag har testat en del... verkar inte vara så.
<bent45> Blir förvånad. Kanske har de inte så många läsare, men de som väl läser är benägna att kommentera? Det skulle vara en rimlig förklaring.
<bent45> De har ingen "antal läsningar"-statistik någonstans, dock.
<bent45> Skulle vara kul om typ Aftonbladet hade det. Eller IDG.
<bent45> Undrar varför de inte har sådant. För att siffrorna är på tok för låga?
<amelia> bent45: klart de har, fast de visas inte utåt.
<bent45> amelia: Det är ju det jag menar.
<bent45> Herregud vad folk älskar att misstolka...
<bent45> Är helt säker på att de har benkoll internt.
<amelia> bent45: och till stor del beror det nog på att det helt enkelt blir en för långsam SQL-fråga mot statistikdatabasen vilket skulle göra att varje sida levererades långsammare. dessutom skulle inte siffrorna bli tillförlitliga eftersom att de använder cache:ar för att slippa fråga webbapplikationen om artikeln varje gång någon vill läsa den.
<bent45> De behöver inte suga ut datan från databasen för varje sidladdning. De kan cacha den varje minut eller något och bara hämta från en rentextfil.
<bent45> Använder cacher?
<bent45> Låter otroligt konstigt att dessa mystiska cacher inte skulle kunna skicka en signal för varje laddning.
<bent45> Asynkront...
<amelia> nu menade jag inte på det hållet, utan andra hållet.
<bent45> Förstår inte conceptet bakvänd cache...
<bent45> Avskyr dock tanken på att en ISP cachar sidor till sina kunder och därmed totalt fuckar upp antalet läsningar.
<virtuald> jag tror att det handlar om att man inte vill ge konkurrenterna den informationen
<amelia> klart att informationen att någon besökt sidan går vidare till statistiken, däremot ber ju inte cachen om en ny version av sidan om den redan finns i cache.
<virtuald> :)
 * orgaZmo tar ett bloss... BRB
<bent45> Hatar saker som saboterar statistik.
<amelia> bent45: dessutom visas ju lite sån information, även om den inte visas i siffror. du har ju t.ex. mest lästa kolumnen och sådär..
<bent45> Det kan betyda vad som helst, amelia.
<bent45> Jag tror mest på att de har långt färre läsare än de vill göra gällande för sina annonsörer.
<amelia> bent45: du ska nog se att de delger sånna siffror för sina annonsörer.
<amelia> bent45: bara av ren nyfikenhet. hur många besökare tror du t.ex. e24 har varje dag?
<bent45> Vem är stolpskottet som kom på att de skulle   räkna så kallade "unika webbläsare" på svenska?
<bent45> amelia: Kanske 40,000.
<bent45> Ej räknat botar och skit.
<bent45> Alltså läsare.
<amelia> bent45: hehe, ok.
<bent45> Okej?
<bent45> Du vet bättre, förstås?
<bent45> Låt höra din teori...
<amelia> bent45: jag känner ju till mediebranchen rätt bra, men just e24 har jag inte någon specifika siffror för men jag är övertygad om att det är mer än dubbelt så många unika besökare varje dag.
<bent45> Det är ju ändå en grå ekonomitråksajt.
<bent45> Inte "zenaste modeh".
<bent45> Menar du att du har specifika siffror för andra sajter?
<amelia> bent45: men jämför det med dn.se som snittar på typ närmre en miljon unika besökare varje dag.
<bent45> Att DN skulle ha en miljon besökare om dagen måste jag helt enkelt ställa mig kritisk till.
<bent45> Inte för att det är omöjligt alls.
<bent45> Bara att det känns osannolikt på något sätt.
<amelia> bent45: inga aktuella siffror tyvärr. men känner till en hel del om t.ex. dn.se, svd.se och e24.se
<bent45> 9 miljoner i landet... antar att i stort sett "ingen" utanför Sverige kan svenska.
<bent45> (X antal tusen; försumbart.)
<bent45> Jag vet inte hur många som är i "läskunnig ålder" och "inte totalt dementa på äldreboende"...
<bent45> För känslan av att ungdomar bara läser gratisskit som Metro nuförtiden. Tryckt.
<bent45> Jag vet att Aftonblaskan är Sveriges mest besökta sajt (sjukt), men DN?
<amelia> DN är rätt stor den också ska du se. men klart att aftonbladet är störst.
<kodein> klart. alla vill ju stresstesta sina dattan, och då går man ju in på aftonbladet
<bent45> Hehehe...
<bent45> Ja, faktiskt...
<swedala> aftonblaskan är dessutom en sossetidning, vad förväntar ni av den?
<bent45> Har använt Aftonblaskans skitsajt för att kolla hur kraftig datorer är.
<rolfblidborg> Testat gå in på aftonhoran på en mac?
<bent45> Den är faktiskt så vidrigt dålig att jag vänder mig i min grav fast jag inte ens är död.
<rolfblidborg> Wooooh! Datorn jobbar hårt kan jag ju säga
<kodein> swedala: och svenskan ägs av samma norska koncern, är obundet moderat, och publicerar exakt samma skit, så...
<phibxr> kodein, lustigt att du nämner det. stresstestade just wifi-nätverket på ett nordjyskt vandrarhem här med aftonbladet.se. :P
<rolfblidborg> phibxr: hehe :P
<swedala> kodein: det var mer ett konstaterande, sen att andra tidningar suger tvekar jag inte....men aftonblaskan är värst med sitt sossestyre, ungefär som TV4
<phibxr> kan man ladda aftonbladet med hyfsad hastighet så vet man att nätverket står pall för det mesta man kan utsätta det för.
<bent45> Det visar sig att Aftonbladet bara har 100 faktiska läsare, med resten av alla träffar beståendes av olika datornördar världen över som ständigt vill stresstesta sina maskiner.
<delhage> 100 är nog i överkant
<swedala> bent45: nja, själv brukar jag läsa aftonbladet, men så fort något är tveksamt, så googlar jag på andra tidningar också eftersom aftonhoran inte alltid är trovärdig.
<bent45> Bra att du göder Google. De har ju aldrig fått någon gratisreklam alls, speciellt inte på IRC.
<amelia> vi kanske kan hålla oss till ett hyffsat vårdat språk även om alla här inte är överförtjusta i vissa tidningar..
<haffe> Jag tycker att aftonfabeln är ett betydligt bättre öknamn
<bent45> Vad anser ni om att helt enkelt blåljuga om statistik  för att folk ska lockas att stanna vid en sajt?
<haffe> Kanske.
<swedala> amelia: ber om ursäkt om du tog illa vid med mitt val av aftonbladets namn, har ingen avsikt att såra någon svag
<amelia> swedala: freenodes policy är att hålla ett vårdat språk i varje kanal.
<swedala> amelia: ok, som sagt...jag ber om ursäkt
 * orgaZmo rycker sladden ur väggen nu, nu skiter jag i datorn... Adios
<bent45> Det MÅSTE finnas något sätt att göra reklam utan pengar.
<bent45> Något jävla viralskit, typ.
<D0minat0r> lägga till en användare i ytterligare en grupp?
<D0minat0r> adduser USERNAME GRUPP?
<kodapa> D0minat0r: usermod -a -G grupp username
<D0minat0r> ok och adduser gör vadå för de verkade funka oxå :)
<maxjezy> jasså
<maxjezy> hur står det till här då?
<bent45> "När vi en gång i tiden startade Lustjakt så var det som ett renodlat homepartyföretag. På mindre än två år så växte vi från ett litet fåmansföretag till ett företag med flera hundra anställda."
<bent45> Eh... hur kan en postorderporrbutik behöva "flera hundra" anställda?
<maxjezy> dom har väl home party'n?
<maxjezy> anställda låter väl lite att ta i dock
<maxjezy> de har ju knappast samma förmåner som google anställda
<maxjezy> kul att du nämnde de dock
<bent45> "The Home Party (紅黨, literally "Red Party") is a minor party in the Republic of China (Taiwan), growing out of the 2006 campaign against President Chen Shui-bian."
<bent45> Vad är ett home     party?
<maxjezy> en liten fest som tjejer har
<kodein> bent45: tupperware, t.ex.
<maxjezy> när gubbarna är på otrogenhetsresa med jobbet
<maxjezy> så demonstrerar de styrkan i de nyaste sexleksakerna
<bent45> Varförstår inget omdet?
<kodein> man samlar sina vänner hemma hos sig, och därefter prackar man på dem varor
<bent45> Jävla  spacebar-tangent...
<bent45> Vännersomspammar vänner?
<kodein> ja, fast irl
<kodein> typ amway och tupperware, som sagt
<kodein> tupperware är ju iofs rätt bra plastmojänger, men något överprissatt
<kodein> pyramidspel.
<maxjezy> pyramidspel är väl lite att ta då :)
<kodein> naej
<maxjezy> iofs är hela livet ett pyramidspel
<maxjezy> bara ett spel i spelet
<maxjezy> en ubunturelaterad fråga
<maxjezy> funkar 11.04 med P4 processor
<kodein> ja
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<rolfblidborg>  /dance
<bent45> http://k-soft.se/kunder.htm
<bent45> Är detta dikt och förbannad lögn?
<bent45> Eller rimligt?
<kodein> pyramidspel
<bent45> ?
<kodein> och det där var nog den fulaste sida jag sett den här sidan om millenieskiftet
<bent45> Märkligt att "loggan" saknar en ... logga.
<bent45> "per i dag"...
<bent45> Många märkliga formuleringar.
<kodein> vete sjutton hur bra det de säger stämmer, men... http://www.allabolag.se/5566513734
<bent45> 8 710 tusen kronor...
<bent45> Märkligt att skriva så.
<kodein> brukar vara tkr i sånt där
<K-mountain> Heluu, snabb fråga om någon har lust att svara. Jag har windows 7   64-bitars. Skall jag ladda ner Ubuntu 64 bitars också då? Och kan jag installera Gnome 3 ? :O
<swedala> oj
<swedala> K-mountain: vad vill du göra?
<K-mountain> Vad? :O
<K-mountain> Vilken version av Ubuntu skall jag löadda ner till min dator? Har 64 bitars OS nu (windows 7).
<K-mountain> 32b eller 64? :O
<rolfblidborg> Vad har du för processor?
<swedala> K-mountain: mm...vill du prova ubuntu i windows, vill du prova ubuntu med dual boot eller vill du sopa din windows och ersätta med ubuntu?
<K-mountain> Dual boot
<swedala> såja, ett steg närmare :D
<K-mountain> Sorry, jag är lite dryg ikväll :P
<maxjezy> K-mountain: välj 64bit?
<maxjezy> har du snabbt internet välj båda vetja :)
<K-mountain> Ja jag frågade för att jag inte visste :P men ja kör på det! =) Och det är desktop version eller vad de nu heter va? :P Sorry. är ny med Ubuntu, vill kolla in de
<rolfblidborg> Yeah :)
<maxjezy> K-mountain: du kan ju alltid välja att installera det i windows
<rolfblidborg> Eller, aah, beror på vad du ska ha den till :)
<maxjezy> med wubi
<K-mountain> Vet inte.. kolla in de :P
<amelia> bent45: haha, de där k-soft verkar riktigt roliga, har skrattat åt dem ett par gånger tidigare.
<K-mountain> De löser sig! Tack för hjälpen
<K-mountain>  =)
<Philip5> gorgo: så du dyker upp så här mitt i natten
<gorgo> jao
<gorgo> :P
<Philip5> vad är på G då?
<gorgo> hemma från kalas
<Philip5> aha
<rolfblidborg> Jag ogillar itunes av den simpla anledningen att man kan se album artwork...
<Philip5> så nu kommer du hit för att varva ner
<rolfblidborg> Jag _måste_ fylla i alla :/
<gorgo> Philip5: typ
<virtuald> amelia: blev bländad av deras hemsida
<D0minat0r> suck
<virtuald> blow
<D0minat0r> haha...
<D0minat0r> nu låste sig skiten
<D0minat0r> så måste man stiga ur soffan o reboota xbmc
<amelia> Philip5: din filur, är du bara här när jag inte är det eller?
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-05
<rolfblidborg> jaja
<rolfblidborg> Fel fönster
<amelia> tristess++
<amelia> alla börjar gå och lägga sig.. :(
<D0minat0r> orka lägga sig :P
<D0minat0r> fast jag borde igentligen det med tanke på att duracell batteriet lär stiga upp senast kl 07
<Philip5> amelia: man kan nästan tro det
<Philip5> amelia: eller tvärt om
<amelia> Philip5: eller både och.
<amelia> Philip5: vad hittar nu på såhär mitt i natten?
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> uppdaterar hugin och paket det är beroende av
<Philip5> jättelatjo alltså
<amelia> hehe, låter sådär kul faktiskt..
<amelia> jag sitter och funderar på vad jag ska göra nu, bamsefar gick precis och la sig så finns ett par alternativ..
<amelia> antingen titta på en skräckfilm, eller skriva på ett av mina halvfärdiga bloginlägg eller bara mirkka och slökolla på tv.
<Philip5> amelia: kan du inte titta på skräckfilm med bamsefar då? blir han för rädd då och kan inte sova?!?! ;)
<amelia> Philip5: typ så
<Philip5> amelia: det är du som är den tuffe av er två alltså
<Philip5> och bamsefar är en riktig hare ;)
 * D0minat0r vill se Donnie Darko
<amelia> Philip5: men han är väldigt söt.
<Kurdistan> skrev någon att jag var söt? Gulligt. :)
<Philip5> amelia: jo marsvin brukar ju vara söta ;P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, va ej avund på att hon tycker jag är söt, det tycker många av motsatta könet.:)
<Philip5> amelia: eller han kanske inte är ett marsvin utan mer en Kapybara
<Philip5> Kurdistan: tsss
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) avund?
<Linda^> TJA!
<Philip5> amelia: http://lilpil.blogg.se/images/2011/fridamuistama3610_135121430.jpg
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du hade också blivit populär bland damerna om du sluta använda :P Kubuntu.
<Philip5> amelia: de är som en sorts jättehamster typ :D
<Kurdistan> Många kde-fanatiker anser kubuntu vara den allra sämsta kde disten.
<Linda^> *harkel*
<D0minat0r> hej
<Linda^> :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: den skulle behöva lite mer lööööv
<Philip5> Linda^: hej hej
<Linda^> Philip5: hallå hallå
<Kurdistan> Linda^, välkommen. Philip5 är avund på att jag populär hos damerna. :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kanske för att du också ser ut lite som en kapybara?!
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) nja, nog och ta i. :P
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Han är så van vid att få all uppmärksamhet annars ju.
<Kurdistan> Linda^, exakt, inte mitt fel att han äger :P kanalen.
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Eller så kanske han "tror" att han brukar få all uppmärksamhet :P Han tror ju att jag är kär i honom exempelvis :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag är utländsk prins som får stackars svenska damers hjärta att slå snabbare.
<Linda^> HAHA
<Kurdistan> dem får fjärrilar i magen. :P
<Linda^> de*
<Linda^> :o
<D0minat0r> jag e också utländsk men åt mig säger alla bara jävla båtflyktning :P
<Linda^> nu ska vi inte missbruka "dem" inte.
<Linda^> Jag är också utländsk. Men åt mig säger alla bara "Linda" :o
<D0minat0r> O.o
<Linda^> o.O
<Kurdistan> D0minat0r, det kanske beror på att du tog färjan från finland till sverige, mummie troll. :)
<D0minat0r> jävla sol förstör ju tv tittandet
<Linda^> Jag är iofs nöjd med det.
<D0minat0r> Kurdistan: :P fast igentligen så var jag bara finsk på pappret då jag aldrig bott på den sidan pölen
<Kurdistan> Linda^, vart kommer du ifrån kära utlänning? :)
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Jag bör väl vara granne med dig eller så
<Kurdistan> D0minat0r, där ser man, jag hade rätt, du är kaksi kolme. :P
<D0minat0r> saatana perkele
<Linda^> måste vi svära här? :(
<D0minat0r> förlåt
<Linda^> mm
<Linda^> ska fundera på det
<D0minat0r> glömde bort att alla kan finska svordomar
<Linda^> jag växte upp bland finnar :P
<Linda^> hade en finsk tant som brukade leka med oss barn på gården
<Linda^> hoppa hopprep och grejjer :P
<Linda^> lärde oss att räkna till 10
<Linda^> men jag tror jag fastnade på 6
<D0minat0r> hehe
<Kurdistan> Linda^, granne?
<Linda^> hm.. ringa störningsjoiren kanske
<amelia> Philip5: jävlar vilka läskiga djur!
<Linda^> Kurdistan: ja.. jag är inte kurd. Men mina föräldrar är turkar
<Linda^> nej
<Linda^> nu ljög jag
<Linda^> de är födda i turkiet :P
<Philip5> amelia: rätt bisarra... de ser ut som något hämtat från jules verne
<Philip5> amelia: de ser ut som fejkade och alldeles för stora
<amelia> Philip5: typ så..
<Philip5> amelia: lever i sydamerika tror jag
<Kurdistan> Linda^, intressant och du ser dig själv som svensk? Jag kommer från den turkiska delen av Kurdistan eller som turkar skulle säga sydöstra delen av Turkiet.
<Linda^> Kurdistan: menar du inte den kurdiska delen av turkiet?
<Linda^> fan jag har ingen koll på sånt märker jag :)
<Linda^> Jag är född och uppvuxen i Sverige. Varför skulle jag inte se mig som svensk? Enbart när folk påpekar som jag känner mig som en utlänning :)
<Linda^> växte upp med svenska barn (och en finsk tant på gården).. Gått i svensk skola osv.
<Philip5> Linda^: du är säkert från skåne och då räknas du inte ;P
<Linda^> Philip5: Göteborg
<Kurdistan> Linda^, exakt den kurdiska delen av Turkiet, eller som jag skulle säga norra Kurdistan. :)
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Okej.. Jag är syrian.
<Philip5> Linda^: okejrå
<Philip5> ;)
<Linda^> Philip5: Bara för att du är skåning :P
<Kurdistan> Linda^, absolut ingel fel se sig som svensk.
<Philip5> hehe, usch nej
<Kurdistan> Linda^, syrian, sexigt värre. Dina päron är från midyat.
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Jaså? Det har du koll på?
<Kurdistan> Linda^, ja, den största grupp syrianer är från midyat (merdin provinsen).
<Kurdistan> :) fråga dem. jag är bombsäker.
<Linda^> de är från en by som enligt google ligger 33 km söder om midyat
<Kurdistan> :) tillhör fortfarande midyat. :P ge mig cred.
<Linda^> Så ja.. I guess you're right. De har berättat tusen gånger. Tror du jag orkar minnas?
<Linda^> Frågar jag igen får jag säkert stryk :P
<Kurdistan> haha Linda^  midyat är en väldigt fin kulturellstad
<Linda^> Okej. Never been there, så jag har ingen aning
<Kurdistan> bortsett från stunder turkiska statsmakten vill jävlas, men det är ju åsner som styr fascist-stället, så...
<bent45> Linda^: Kan du prata Syrianska?
<Kurdistan> Linda^, du vet att syrianska/assyriska/keldaner egentligen har samma bakgrund.
<Linda^> bent45: Ja
<Kurdistan> dem pratar samtliga arameiska.
<Linda^> de* :p
<Linda^> missbruka inte "dem" sa jag :((
<Linda^> blir ledsen då
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<Kurdistan> Linda^, syrianska tjejer är vackra, men killarna dem är kopior av varandra. :)
<bent45> Kurdistan: DE.
<realubot> Ok, tjejer. Jag är här.
 * Linda^ knuffar ut realubot ;o
<Linda^> oops.
<bent45> Inte "dem".
 * realubot gråter.
 * bent45 avskyr liksom Linda^ att se "dem" användas när "de" ska användas.
<Linda^> aww :\
<Linda^> bent45: high five!
<Kurdistan> bent45, vem orkar spela konstapeln så här dags? :)
<Linda^> Tycker man kan använda "dom" om man inte kan skillnaden :)
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Jag och bent45 orkar :P
<bent45> Linda^: Jaha, så du har lärt dig syrianska på eget bevåg, då? På skoj, i Sverige? :S
<Linda^> obviously
<Linda^> bent45: Nej. va? Mina föräldrar lärde mig :)
 * rolfblidborg tycker inte att 'dom' ska använda, aldrig någonsing...
<bent45> Linda^: Aha.
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: Du föredrar "dem" på fel ställe?
<Kurdistan> Linda^, :) jag är trött, varit på bröllop och innan dess varit stranden o haft sköj.
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: Faktiskt
<bent45> Min dom är att dom ser lika fult ut som "dem" använt fel.
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: Det ser ju bara skadat ut. Men visst, vi tycker alla olika :)
<realubot> http://www.inet.se/artikel/2204705/samsung-tft-24-s24a350h-led
<realubot> LED?
<Linda^> "dom" är ju ändå talspråk, och då de flesta skriver som de talar, så ser jag inget problem med "dom" :)
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: Men jag är själv ingen språkpolis, skiter faktiskt i vilket, om det inte är särskrivnngar, det brukar jag rätta :-)
<bent45> "dåm" är talspråk.
<bent45> Eller snarare "dåmm" då.
<bent45> Aldrig hört någon säga "dom".
<Linda^> bent45: That's what I said. Med annan stavning.
<bent45> Inte ens Stockholmare på 1960-talet.
<Linda^> FAst det är ju "acceptabelt" med "dom" så..
<Kurdistan> :) diskussionen har urartat. vi pratade om att tjejer tycker jag var söt och nu pratar vi om grammatik.
<Kurdistan> :P vart gick det fel?
<bent45> Varför har nätbutiker andra priser för "online" och "butik"?
<bent45> Inga tjejer tycker att jag är söt. De är dumma i huvudet.
<bent45> s/andra/olika/
<Linda^> Kurdistan: När du envisades med "dem" :P
<rolfblidborg> Kurdistan: För att bent45 inte verkar ha så mycket att säga, han är mest spydig hela tiden
<bent45> Har massor att säga och fråga.
<Linda^> Vi snackade ju annars om att vi syrianer är snygga.. eller hur var det nu?
<bent45> Exotiska tjejer är allmänt heta.
<bent45> Ser dock ingen skillnad på Iran/Iraq/Syrien/Grekland/Italien/Långtbortistan.
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg, mycket möjligt. Linda^, vad tråkig du är.
<bent45> :$
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Du snacka om att killar är "kopior av varandra".. fan, tjejerna är ju värre. Såg bild på min kusin nu på fejjan.. hon och en tjej. Jag kunde inte ens se vem som var min kusin först :(
<x_link> Herregud vilket snack.
<Kurdistan> bent45, ja, jag ser ingen skillnad på skogstroll och svenskar. :)
<x_link> Vilket skitsnack ni ligger inne med alltså, sick.....
<bent45> Eller snarare kan jag inte identifiera de olika ländernas tjejer.
<Linda^> x_link: Wanna join? :)
<x_link> Absolut inte, löjligt.
<Linda^> Haha
<bent45> Vad är löjligt?
<Linda^> Ingen aning
<Kurdistan> x_link, vi skämtar bara runt vännen. :)
<bent45> Att Linda^ är värsta mellanöstern-puddingen som dessutom kan svensk grammatik?
<Linda^> Jag är ingen pudding, men svenska kan jag, då jag har gått i svensk skola?
<bent45> ^_^
<x_link> Kurdistan: Mja kanske, men frågan är om vissa andra gör det.
<bent45> Ja, oj, vad hemska saker jag sagt. Inte ens förolämpningar. Bara smicker.
<Linda^> :o
<x_link> bent45: Har inte ens nämnt ditt namn.
<Linda^> okej, om alla skriver /clear nu
<Linda^> :((
<Linda^> TJA!
<Kurdistan> x_link, det får då stå för de :).
<Linda^> fast där skulle du ha haft "dem" :p  OKEJ nu slutar jag :(
<x_link> Säg mig en bra film så slipper jag sitta vid IRC ;)
<bent45> Jag funderar på att gå ut till grovsoprummet 01:50 en lördagsnatt. Har jag ett liv?
<Linda^> x_link: Donnie darko!
<D0minat0r> x_link: DOnnie Darko
<D0minat0r> :O
<Linda^> ay
<Linda^> D0minat0r: high five på den!
<D0minat0r> Linda^: :D wohoo
<bent45> Märkligt sammanträffande.
<Kurdistan> Linda^, slappna av :) de/dem, eller hur det nu ska vara. :P
<amelia> x_link!!!
<Linda^> Kurdistan: De två ska användas på sina rätta ställen :( Men visst. Jag har lovat att sluta nu :P
<D0minat0r> 01:13:51  * D0minat0r vill se Donnie Darko
<Linda^> Bra filmsmak haru iaf :P
<Kurdistan> Linda^,  dumma sig, nu, inte snällt. :P
<x_link> amelia: ;)
<x_link> amelia: Allt väl?
<D0minat0r> hehe
<bent45> x_link kommer naturligtvis att begagna sig utav en av de många Ubuntu Linux-kompatibla kommersiella svenska video on deman-tjänster som finns att tillgå för att konsumera tidigare nämnd film.
<x_link> Linda^ fea D0minat0r: Okej, tack.
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Jag är snäll! ;o
<bent45> *demand
<Linda^> Vilken jobbig mening bent45 skrev nu.
<x_link> bent45: Jag ska hyra filmen.
<amelia> x_link: ja, det är bara bra, slutat vara så läskigt varmt nu. hur är det själv?
<x_link> amelia: Är svinvarmt i mitt rum. Vill inte ha öppet fönster för verkar som alla spindlar i Sverige hittar hem just till mitt sovrum.
<x_link> Det fönstret är en spindelmagnet verkar det som, varenda jäkla spindel hittar in där.
<D0minat0r> fint då kan jag öppna mitt fönster då
<Kurdistan> Linda^, det tror jag inte på. :)
<amelia> x_link: usch, jag är sjukt glad över att bo på tredje våningen, spindlarna orkar inte klättra hit. :P
<bent45> x_link: Omöjligt eftersom spindlarna vallfärdar till mig.
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Men jag lovar :o
<x_link> amelia: Men annars bra ja, tack.
<x_link> amelia: Jag bor på 2:a, men har massa träd, buskar och skit en bit bort. Så tror de kommer därifrån.
<bent45> Kryper gärna in i munnen och är så äckliga och stora som möjligt.
<x_link> För längre bort hos min polare så finns det typ inte, han får aldrig in spindlar.
<bent45> Vissa lägenheter är ett helvete med spindlar.
<amelia> x_link: jag hade flyttat, spindlar är så läskiga.
<bent45> Oförklarligt.
<Linda^> JAg har hört att .. ju renare hem man har, desto mer spindlar har man ;o
<x_link> amelia: Ja, riktigt jobbigt.
<bent45> Jag får panik bara en mikrospindel syns.
<D0minat0r> men man ska veta i alla fall att har man spindlar har man inte mögel i huset ;P
<x_link> Linda^: Det kan nog stämma in på mig då jag städar 23 gånger i veckan.
<x_link> Ermmm.....2-3 gånger
<Kurdistan> är det någon som kör maverick? eller är jag ensam. :(
<Linda^> Kurdistan: jag också
<x_link> Jag kör 8.04 Hardy.
<Linda^> x_link: Ta det lite lugnt då :P
<Linda^> med städandet.
<Linda^> en storstädning i veckan räcker :o
<x_link> Nja, är rätt så pedant....måste ha det rent, fräscht och organiserat hela tiden.
<amelia> Linda^: det stämmer nog inte.. jag hade sjukt mycket spindlar i mitt rum när jag bodde hemma och som den trotsiga tonåringen jag var städade jag aldrig.
<x_link> amelia: Hehe
<D0minat0r> x_link: ska skicka en bild på mitt data bord så lär du får hjärtattack då :P
<x_link> amelia: Ni verkar dock ha det fint och organiserat nu? Dock bara sett ena rummet.
<Linda^> amelia: Då hade du nog otur eller bodde på fel ställe eller nåt. Minns inte vem som sa det :( Eller var jag läste det :o
<x_link> D0minat0r: Hehe
<Kurdistan> x_link, bra med pedanta människor, tjejer är tyvärr ibland lite för pedent för sitt eget bästa.
<amelia> x_link: hyffsat iaf. lite stökigt ibland.. men blir lätt så när man jobbar jämt.
<Kurdistan> *tjejer ska vara tjejen :)
 * Linda^ är sjukt pedant.. Men inte när hon bor ensam ;o
<Linda^> har jag märkt!
<D0minat0r> här är det ingen ide att vara värst pedant för när jag städar går lillen efter mig och fixar till allt ändå
<Linda^> :)
<D0minat0r> så de blir som rundgång i städningen
<x_link> amelia: Mjo, sant.
<x_link> Kurdistan: =)
<amelia> jag fattar inte hur man har tid att vara pedant och jobba samtidigt..
<x_link> Näfasiken, dags att sova.
<x_link> Jobb imorgon.
<x_link> God natt!
<Kurdistan> amelia, ja, bättre med struktur och reda än lortig plats.
<Kurdistan> x_link, godnatt vännen. själv har man sommarlov från universitetet. :)
<amelia> x_link: det är ju helg! då ska du inte jobba!
<D0minat0r> skulle gärna jobba fast 7 dagar i veckan känns det just nu som :/
<D0minat0r> efter att jobbat 8 år år med grovarbete och massa resande, 12-16 timmars dagar till att sitta hemma..fy så jobbigt
 * realubot spänner sina biceps för att imponera på tjejerna i kanalen.
<Kurdistan> realubot, du menar ölmagen? :)
<realubot> Nää...
<realubot> D0minat0r: Vad är det för grovjobb du har sysslat med?
<Kurdistan> realubot, ju då, :).
<D0minat0r> industri murare, mura värmeverk och stål sänkor på järnverken (outokumpu,ssab)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nej, säger jag ju.
<realubot> D0minat0r: Jaha. Se där.
<realubot> Det är annat än att sitta och bygga linux.
<D0minat0r> aldrig varit en kontors person, testat data support men vart less rätt fort
<Kurdistan> realubot, :), jaja, tänker inte gräla om din fysik.
<D0minat0r> realubot: bygga linux är ju kul :P
 * realubot spänner magmusklerna för Kurdistan.
<Philip5> nä nu är det dags för hockey
<amelia> realubot: försöker du flirta med killarna nu också?
<rolfblidborg> Nää... nu tackar jag för mig
<rolfblidborg> God natt!
<D0minat0r> wow hcokeyn börjar nu?
<amelia> Philip5: jaså? därför du är vaken, väntar på hockey
<Philip5> amelia: han måste väl för det går dåligt med tjejerna ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hur orkar du med, hockey?
<D0minat0r> fint glömt bort den
<Philip5> strax nedsläpp
<Linda^> gäsp
<realubot> Det är inte bra att jobba stillasittande. Det är ohälsosamt att inte röra på sig.
<realubot> amelia: Jag bara visar hur hård jag är.
<D0minat0r> jaha stormen har blåst parabolen ur sitt läge,...
 * D0minat0r springer ut!
<realubot> Man ska ha ett jobb där man rör sig lagom mycket.
<realubot> Inget kontorsjobb.
<amelia> kontorsjobb är ok.. gäller bara att vara på ett stort företag. då blir det en jävla massa spring i korridorerna.
<D0minat0r> telefonsupport = sova bort dagarna
<D0minat0r> känns som att man borde gå till sängen och se matchen om den blir likadan målkalas som första matchen
<maxholtz> hej
<maxholtz> hur gör jag en php mysql localhost i ubuntu 10.04?
<D0minat0r> maxholtz: webbserver?
<maxholtz> ja
<maxholtz> jag brukade använda xampp i windows
<D0minat0r> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<D0minat0r> då får du hela paketet med apache, php, mysql
<D0minat0r> nej nu är det sängen för mig, hej
<Kurdistan> godnatt girls/boys och ni alla osäkra.
<realubot> Jag hoppas inte det var mina magmuskler som skrämde iväg honom.
<spacebug-> kan ha varit
<spacebug-> skicka mig en bild så jag får utvärdera ;)
<bent45> Förbannade äckeltidningar och företag som vägrar skriva nyheter respektive använda mitt företags tjänst...
<Philip5> jäklar vad reklam det är på amerikansk tv då
<Philip5> och all deras reklam är bara klichéer
<amelia> hehe
<amelia> bent45: vad är det för tjänst då?
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/4g--sveriges-odesprojekt
<virtuald> haha
<virtuald> lika troligt som http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/energi_miljo/vindkraft/article3193545.ece
<bent45> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6vjoaKhH2Y <-- Roligaste jag hört.
<Philip5> amelia: blev det någon skräckis?
<realubot> Grr.
<Philip5> realubot: har du träningsvärk idag efter allt ditt flexande igår i kanalen?
<realubot> Har ni uppdateringsångest eller? http://www.gp.se/nyheter/sverige/1.644178--tjejerna-lever-inte-sitt-eget-liv-
<realubot> Philip5: Ja, det känns lite i min högra biceps faktiskt.
<realubot> Philip5: "Det finns också en grupp tjejer med ett mer tvångsmässigt beroende. De kan inte ta sig för något om de först inte har gått igenom vad Kissie, Kenza och andra storbloggare har skrivit. De följer dem slaviskt och vet allt om deras liv som om det vore deras eget."
<realubot> Philip5: Du måste skilja på ditt och Kissies liv!
<Philip5> trodde det var att jag hade svårt att skilja på mitt och ditt
<realubot> Philip5: Du är inte realubot Philip5.
<realubot> Du är bara Philip5. En helt vanlig Philip5.
<realubot> Nu ska jag städa lite...
<rolfblidborg> God morgon!
<maxzves> Vad är det för möte på g?
<realubot> Möte?
<D0minat0r> This is most likely caused by the lack of administrative privileges associated with your user account.
<D0minat0r> :O
<D0minat0r> efter en reboot kan jag inte som anvöändare köra det
<cahoot> då får du snacka med din admin
<D0minat0r> och mina svenska tecken e at fanders
<D0minat0r> cahoot: jag e min admin
<D0minat0r> eller jag ar admin
<cahoot> korta beslutsvägar då - bra
<D0minat0r> kan inte kora ifconfig na mer
<D0minat0r> men vars e mina svenska tecken
<cahoot> vad har du för locale?
<D0minat0r> vette fan korde reboot pa skiten
<D0minat0r> The command could not be located because '/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<cahoot> locale | grep -i lang
<D0minat0r> :O
<cahoot> env då?
<D0minat0r> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<D0minat0r> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<D0minat0r> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<D0minat0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619176/ < env
<D0minat0r> err undra va som hande i reboot
<spacebug-> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<D0minat0r> The command could not be located because '/usr/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<spacebug-> kolla så dina locales finns med i /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<spacebug-> kör /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure locales
<D0minat0r> men natt are ju fel nar jag inte kan kora na som finns i /usr/sbin?
<spacebug-> din PATH verkar screwd
<spacebug-> vad gjorde du när det hände?
<D0minat0r> reboot
<D0minat0r> det har funkat skit bra i veckor nu
<spacebug-> rebootat igen?
<D0minat0r> installerade postfix, oh holl pa med hostname
<D0minat0r> iforrgar
<D0minat0r> ar vall de storsta jag gjort
<spacebug-> rebootat igen?
<maxholtz> hej
<maxholtz> jag har installerat en lamp server (php5 mysql och apache 2) localhost på min ubuntu 10.04 dator
<maxholtz> nu är frågan vad hittar jag mappen där jag lägger mina php filer i?
<maxholtz> för om jag skriver in localhost/ i google chrome så kommer det upp "it works" på min index sida
<cahoot> det finns väl en konfigfil för apache/httpd där sånt definieras/är definierat
<D0minat0r> cat local
<D0minat0r> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<D0minat0r> humm
<spacebug-> D0minat0r: kolla i /var/lib/locales/supported.d/sv
<spacebug-> D0minat0r: och /var/lib/locales/supported.d/en
<D0minat0r> finss ingfen
<D0minat0r> bara local
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> vad står det i /etc/default/locale
<D0minat0r> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<D0minat0r> LANGUAGE="en_US:en"
<D0minat0r> sa natt har ju blivit at fanders nu
<spacebug-> kommer du in i grafiskt läge?
<D0minat0r> ubuntu server
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> ändraa i /etc/default/locale till LANG="sv_SE.utf8"
<D0minat0r> ok sen?
<spacebug-> och i /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local skriver du med raden "sv_SE.UTF-8 UTF-8"
<spacebug-> sen kör du /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure locales
<spacebug-> dock är ju mått mer fel när inte PATH satts rätt
<spacebug-> den sätts bland annat i /etc/environment och sen kanske även i /etc/profile och ~/.profile ~/.bashrc
<D0minat0r> /etc/enviroment ser den rätt döär d finns iaf /usr/sbin
<spacebug-> men echo $PATH visar inte den?
<D0minat0r> svenska tecken funka inte annu heller men locale visar ratt
<spacebug-> vad säger locale då?
<D0minat0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619188/
<spacebug-> inget felmeddelande nun
<spacebug-> nu när du kör locale?
<D0minat0r> ne men tangenbordet e helt kort
<spacebug-> hum
<D0minat0r> men med root funkar allt
<D0minat0r> svensja tecken o allt sa de e min user som e fuckad
<D0minat0r> jepp bara min anvandare
<spacebug-> jaha ok
<D0minat0r> korde su "user" o deras funkar perfekt
<spacebug-> då bör du kolla på din .profile och .bashrc mm
<D0minat0r> .profile = http://paste.ubuntu.com/619202/
<D0minat0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619203/
<D0minat0r> kan jag inte bara kopsa en annan anvandres bashrc och .profile? :P vet att dom ar ororda
<cahoot> jo
<D0minat0r> ok ska testa
<cahoot> sen kan du bara köra source ~/.bashrc
<D0minat0r> nu funkar svenska tecken
<D0minat0r> men nar jag kor ifconfig: The command could not be located because '/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<cahoot> så fixa $PATH
<D0minat0r> i /etc/enviroment?
<D0minat0r> denb ar da ratt
<cahoot> fast normal finns inte /sbin i users path
<spacebug-> det gör den för mig
<D0minat0r> och nog har jag kunnat kora ifconfig forut
<D0minat0r> sen servern var ny
<cahoot> jaja jag har debian, vet intew vad ubu hittat på
<D0minat0r> export PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin
<D0minat0r> de funka
<spacebug-> ja men inte om du logga ut och in igen
<D0minat0r> ska starta om irssi sa far svenska tecken iaf
<D0minat0r> åäöäåäöäåäö
<D0minat0r> jepp path slutade funkade vid relog
<D0minat0r> :P
<D0minat0r> echo $PATH
<D0minat0r> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<spacebug-> kopierade du en annan users .profile och .bashrc ?
<D0minat0r> spacebug-: ja
<spacebug-> du har inte .bash_profile ?
<D0minat0r> nej
<spacebug-> om du loggar in med den andra användaren funkar det då?
<D0minat0r> ja
<spacebug-> ok
<D0minat0r> eller kan inte logga in som nån annan körde su "user"
<spacebug-> varför kan du inte logga in om annan då?
<D0minat0r> har inte deras lösenord :)
<D0minat0r> måste ha rsa nyckel för att logga in som en användare via ssh
<spacebug-> The current environment is passed to the new shell.
<spacebug-> så om du kör su user som root och det funkar för root så blir det samma
<D0minat0r> ahapp ok
<D0minat0r> nu vart de ju jobbigt  om jag ska köra export $path varje gång
<spacebug-> det lägger du bara till en rad i .profile
<spacebug-> men frågan är fortfarande VARFÖR och VAD som hänt
<D0minat0r> ja menar ju det
<spacebug-> har du 10 till användare på burken kan ju alla ha samma problem nu
<spacebug-> och gud vet vad mer som hänt
<D0minat0r> menar ju det
<D0minat0r> arghh
<D0minat0r> ja får väl dra ominstall ikväll hoppas jag lyckas utan att förstöra min LVM stripe
<spacebug-> nog lättare att försöka komma på vad som hänt bara
<D0minat0r> i /etc/environment är allt rätt
<spacebug-> skapa en ny användare "testuser" tex och se om det funkar då eller inte
<D0minat0r> men när jag kör env med min user ser jag att det fattas
<spacebug-> prova sig fram till vad och vart felet ligger
<spacebug-> jo men är det bara för din user eller för alla?
<spacebug-> det vet du ju inte om du inte kan logga in som annan user
<spacebug-> men om du skapar en ny så ser du ju
<spacebug-> så vet du vart du ska leta efter felet
<spacebug-> är det för din user eller för alla lixom
<D0minat0r> ska göra en user o kopsa äver min rsa nyckel till den
<spacebug-> jaha du har inte lokal tillgång till burken?
<D0minat0r> nej
<spacebug-> ah
<D0minat0r> eller jo men headless
<D0minat0r> skska ringa en user
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> jag skapade en user lite snabbt på min ubuntu-server 11.04. Detta är .profile och .bashrc    http://pastebin.com/9A7qgiF8   http://pastebin.com/k7CMyHS8  PATH sätts enligt /etc/environment och locale och allt funkar ju
<D0minat0r> funkade inte för nån annan user heller
<D0minat0r> samma fel när man kör ifconfig
<D0minat0r> och min /etc/environment har /sbin i path
<D0minat0r> arghh
<spacebug-> och då behöver du inte kolla mer på din user iaf
<D0minat0r> ne
<spacebug-> då är det nått icke-lokalt
<D0minat0r> på nått sätt läser den inte in /etc/environment på users nå mer och hitta ringet om de på google
<spacebug-> kolla ls -ltr /etc/
<spacebug-> och se vilka filer som ändrades senast och när
<D0minat0r> nå /etc/environment är ändrad 10 maj
<D0minat0r> init.d och init igår
<D0minat0r> host, hostname i förrgår
<D0minat0r> group- och group idag
<D0minat0r> matab och resolv.conf idag
<spacebug-> vad i init.d är ändrat igår?
<D0minat0r> ja du
<D0minat0r> :D
<spacebug-> cat säger hostname?
<spacebug-> filken fil ser du återigen med ls -ltr /etc/init.d/
<spacebug-> vad säger hostname*
<D0minat0r> ändrad igår bara dovecot o mysqgl
<D0minat0r> humm hostname säger: enterprise.(och min no-ip adress).org
<D0minat0r> :)
<D0minat0r> :O
<D0minat0r> mena jag
<D0minat0r> ska väl bara stå data namnet där?
<D0minat0r> va fan har jag gjort när jag lekte med postfix
<spacebug-> brukar det göra
<spacebug-> fractal heter min tex
<D0minat0r> och min heter enterprise men nu har jag lagt till noå adressen oxå
<spacebug-> hum
<D0minat0r> jag läste nånstans att om man leker med hostname ändring och råkar göra nått fel kan det bli problem
<spacebug-> ja du ska nog ändra i /etc/hostname så den bara heter som den heter
<D0minat0r> hostname innehåller bara nu: enterprise
<spacebug-> kanske en reboot på det
<D0minat0r> ok vi testar
<D0minat0r> brb
<spacebug-> ok
<D0minat0r> hjälpte inte
<D0minat0r> måste skriva /sbin/ifconfig fär att de ska funka
<spacebug-> hum ok
<D0minat0r> jepp echo $PATH är fel
<D0minat0r> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<D0minat0r> den läser inte in rätt
<D0minat0r> men /etc/environment är rätt suck
<spacebug-> kolla ~/.ssh/environment
<spacebug-> för du sshar in va?
<D0minat0r> jo
<D0minat0r> finns ingen sån
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> svårt att säga va du gjort faktiskt
<D0minat0r> :)
<spacebug-> men bör ju ha att göra med det senaste du gjort
<spacebug-> su - din_user
<D0minat0r> senaste var taskel lamp-server
<spacebug-> hur blir det då?
<D0minat0r> ja då funkar ifconfig
<spacebug-> tvärt om för mig hehe
<spacebug-> ssh in till min server så har jag /sbin mm i PATH men om jag kör su - user (som usern inloggad) så sätts den inte
<D0minat0r> :O
<spacebug-> su - (login) gör att det blir som om du loggade in lokalt
<spacebug-> dvs om den inte sätter PATH mm nu så bör det ha att göra med att du sshar in
<spacebug-> din klient eller servern eller pam eller va det nu är
<D0minat0r> ahaa glömde - i su - /login)
<D0minat0r> när jag körde su - user
<D0minat0r> så funkar inte ifconfig ändå
<spacebug-> ok
<cahoot> D0minat0r, du kan prova att lägga 'source ~/.bashrc' i ~/.bash_profile
<spacebug-> men har ha ju fler users på burken
<D0minat0r> har ingen .bash_profile
<D0minat0r> aldrig haft
<cahoot> så echo 'source ~/.bashrc' > ~/.bash_profile
<spacebug-> felet är inte lokalt för din user
<spacebug-> ls -ltr /etc/
<D0minat0r> ok nå körde de ska relogga usern
<spacebug-> nån fil, nånting har ändrats
<D0minat0r> hjälpte inte
<D0minat0r> env kommandot ser jag att jag har fel $PATH
<spacebug-> alltså vill du bara lägga till pathen så funkar: echo 'export PATH=$PATH:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin' >> ~/.profile
<spacebug-> men det hjälper inte dina andra users
<spacebug-> det är att konsekvernserna av ett fel, inte felet
<D0minat0r> jo vet
<D0minat0r> skulle vara böst att hitta felet
<spacebug-> kolal filen /etc/login.defs
<spacebug-> ENV_SUPATH	PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<spacebug-> ENV_PATH	PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<spacebug-> men igen ls -ltr /etc/ gör att du ser om den ändrats nyligen eller inte
<spacebug-> har den inte det så är det ju inte den
<D0minat0r> ne o där står de samma path som för dig
<spacebug-> vad har ändrats? och när?
<D0minat0r> hur kollar jag system wide ändrade filer?
<spacebug-> som jag skrev
<spacebug-> configfiler ligger i mångt och mycket i /etc/
<spacebug-> där av  ls -ltr /etc/
<spacebug-> listar med de senast ändrade filerna sist
<D0minat0r> jo
<D0minat0r> gshadow, gshadow- idag
<spacebug-> inga andra i igår/förrgår?
<spacebug-> jag ska dra mig förresten.. bbl
<D0minat0r> pam.d
<Philip5> dagon_: vaken?
<Philip5> dagon_: tog lite bilder idag som jag tror du skulle gilla :P
<Philip5> dagon_: aja, du får väl säga till när du dyker upp. ska ut på en löparrunda nu men du får en teaser här så länge... :D  http://img863.imageshack.us/img863/2730/img0928v1.jpg
<realubot> Skönt med print to file pdf istället för ps.
<realubot> Vad är det för bra med ps som standardformat i Firefox?
<Christoffer> Gokväll, något skoj som händer?
<Christoffer> Linda^ Hur gick det med Office?
<realubot> Kanalen har stängt för semester.
<Christoffer> =)
<realubot> ;)
<Linda^> Christoffer: Det gick alldeles utmärkt :)
<Christoffer> Härligt
<Linda^> TAck för hjälpen!
<Christoffer> slutade det hacka när GuestAdditions blev installerat?
<Linda^> Ja.. upplösningen blev bättre också
<Christoffer> Varsågod
<Christoffer> härligt
<Linda^> förut kändes det som att man var i windows i ubuntu. Nu är det som att man är i windows bara :P dvs.. inga kanter o så :P
<Christoffer> :)
<Linda^> Kände att jag behövde fixa det innan jag drar och lämnar min windowsdator hemma.. Så jag kan fortsätta med det jag höll på med i word..
<Christoffer> Kör på två skärmar här så en av de får vara windows och den andra får stanna kvar i Ubuntu...men gör ju stor skillnad när man bara har en liten skärm som t.ex. en netbook
<Linda^> Ja
<Linda^> fast jag skulle ju kunna ha windows i en egen .. vad heter det.. skrivbord? har ju 4 stycken
<Linda^> eller vad det nu heter..
<Christoffer> "Skrivbordyta"
<Linda^> ah
<Linda^> så heter det kanske
<Linda^> :)
<Linda^> Nu ska jag se på serie! Tjohej :)
<Christoffer> Ses
<Christoffer> Dags att fortsätta spela EVE...
<bamsefar> Hrrm
<hume> hello... jag har en fråga/ett problem med nvidia-grafikdrivisen - den står som "aktiverad men används för närvarande inte" - nån som vet nåt om detta?
<Philip5> hume: tror det är en bugg i jockey och inte i nvidia i sig som visar fel så
<hume> ok... hrm..men på min TV, där det är så, har jag en linje som driver över bilden när jag ser film...känns som om det är drivis-problem, tänkte jag
<hume> vad kan det då vara som producerar denna irriterande rand?
<hume> randen dök alltså upp vid uppgradering till 11.04, innan var det perfekt
<Stockholm_Angel> how to get all my apps in swedish?
<cahoot> set your locale to sv_SE.UTF-8
<Stockholm_Angel> va är  Använd Google Chrome som standardwebbläsare?
<Stockholm_Angel> på engelska
<D0minat0r> Use Google Chrome as you default browser
<Stockholm_Angel> D0minat0r: tack så mycket
<D0minat0r> your welcome and no problem :)
<Stockholm_Angel> D0minat0r: bor du?
<D0minat0r> i Norrland
<Stockholm_Angel> ääh. Jag känner mig väldigt ensam och söker vänner i stockholm
<D0minat0r> hehe tillochmed med norrlands mått är stockholm långt bort :P
<Christoffer> Norrland är ju iof ganska stort, vart i Norrland D0minat0r? ...sitter själv i Luleå
<D0minat0r> Haparanda
<Christoffer> bara runt hörnet
<D0minat0r> ja stenkast ifrån
<D0minat0r> fasen hitta mer problem med min server nu, min /etc/issue.net visas inte. ser bara last login datumet nu när jag sshar in till den :(
<Christoffer> Det var märkligt...bara hux flux strul eller?
<D0minat0r> ja efter en reboot
<D0minat0r> nu vet jag va jag ändrat
<D0minat0r> UsePAM satte jag till NO i sshd_config och körde aldrig reboot efter det förrän idag är det det som strular med $PATH och allt annat i burken måntro
<D0minat0r> JA det var det!!!
<D0minat0r> synd att inte folket som försökte hjälpa mig tidigare är hör
<D0minat0r> fan va skönt o hitta felet trodde burken var crap
<realubot> Snacka Linux.
<D0minat0r> :O
<D0minat0r> var ju linux relaterad fel jag hade :P
<Christoffer> Det är jobbigt det där med omstart vet inte riktigt vad som är knas efter
<Christoffer> om inte allt fungerar direkt
<D0minat0r> ja men att jag glömt bort att köra restart på ssh efer ändinrgen
<D0minat0r> så dumt
 * D0minat0r skäms
<Christoffer> tog 3 omstarter innan jag insåg att mina IPtables inte laddades som de skulle vid reboot. Nu kör jag det direkt vid uppstart så allting fungerar direkt.
<D0minat0r> sen när man gör reboot flera dagar efteråt vet man ju inte vilken installation/ändring som orsakat vad
<Christoffer> nej precis
<D0minat0r> ja samma hade jag med iptables
<D0minat0r> la till alla regler o så reboot
<D0minat0r> då fanns inget kvar innan jag kom på iptables-save
<andol> Ännu roligare är det med osparade (nät)inställningar en server som varit igång över ett år, och som tidigare driftats utav någon annan :)
<D0minat0r> andol: haha
<D0minat0r> ja nå nu fick jag nog fr att jag kör med flera projekt på samma gång, då går de illa för det mesta
<realubot> D0minat0r: Det var inte till dig. Det var till hela kanalen. Snacka mer Linux så det blir lite fart i kanalen.
<D0minat0r> tyckte de va rätt bra fart inatt fast då var de ju mindre linux snack haha
<Christoffer> Nu ska jag sova tror jag allt...
<Christoffer> ha de bra!
<D0minat0r> ha de
<realubot> douglasawh-work: Det verkar ju som om hela kanalen har tagit semester.
<D0minat0r> sommartider hej hej :P
<realubot> douglasawh-work: Oj, skickade till fel person.
<realubot> D0minat0r: Det var ju till dig.
<Linda^> Det är ju sommar!
<D0minat0r> realubot: förstod det :)
<D0minat0r> ja de är sommar :D
<D0minat0r> har en söndags provkörning av XBMC till linux med en folköl
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<rolfblidborg> x_link: Är det ett script du har eller är du bara jävligt punktlig?
<D0minat0r> måste ju vara script :P
<rolfblidborg> Nah, säg inte det :P
<D0minat0r> hehe
<x_link> rolfblidborg: Inget script
<rolfblidborg> x_link: Du är alltså tokig? =)
<x_link> Ni verkar inte ha varit här länge
<x_link> När jag är hemma vid denna tiden så brukar jag köra en fin dans för alla
<rolfblidborg> Mjo, har märkt det :)
<x_link> rolfblidborg: Lite tokig måste man väl vara för att klara av att leva i denna värld?
<rolfblidborg> x_link: Sanning broder :)
<x_link> ;)
<D0minat0r> hur är man så exakthemma varje dag för att dansa 00 dansen? :P
<kodein> han har nog ett script som gör det
<kodein> vad han än säger.
<kodein> han är nog en bot helt och hållet
<D0minat0r> men en bot mjaa har för mig han har faktiskt pratat hör
<D0minat0r> :)
<x_link> D0minat0r: Det är _inget_ script.
<x_link> Då skulle det väl köras varje kväll!
<x_link> Oj, ? skulle det vara
<D0minat0r> ok :)
<D0minat0r> ja jag har då inte märkt om du krt de varje kväll hehe
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-28
<ibm> snälla kan någon hjälpa mig det går inte att uppgradera ubuntu grafisk och inte heller när jag kör med terminalen jag har provat dessa sudo apt-get dist-upgrade och sudo apt-get update sudo do-release-upgrade -d jag vet inte hur jag ska göra nu
<realubot> einand: Vrför svarar du inte på mina frågor om occupy vasaplatsen?
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du för felmeddelanden då?
<realubot> ibm: Om du kör: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<realubot> Vad händer då? Vad får du för meddelande i Terminalen?
<realubot> ibm: Vad säger: lsb_release -r
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> Jaha.
<ibm> snälla kan någon hjälpa mig det går inte att uppgradera ubuntu grafisk och inte heller när jag kör med terminalen jag har provat dessa sudo apt-get dist-upgrade och sudo apt-get update sudo do-release-upgrade -d jag vet inte hur jag ska göra nu
<ibm> snälla kan någon hjälpa mig det går inte att uppgradera ubuntu grafisk och inte heller när jag kör med terminalen jag har provat dessa sudo apt-get dist-upgrade och sudo apt-get update sudo do-release-upgrade -d jag vet inte hur jag ska göra nu http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010629/
<ibm> snälla kan någon hjälpa mig det går inte att uppgradera ubuntu grafisk och inte heller när jag kör med terminalen jag har provat dessa sudo apt-get dist-upgrade och sudo apt-get update sudo do-release-upgrade -d jag vet inte hur jag ska göra nu http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010629/
<macrobat> ibm: kan du läsa? är du en bot?
<gecko> Idag så blir det troligen inköp av en ny systemkamera.
<gecko> Ska åka till en lite större stad med utbud
<phnom> Morrn
<andol> morgens
<Barre> morrn morrn
<kodein> oj, man tog sig till jobbet idag med
<kodein> och man hann med att tvätta lite innan dess, dessutom
<andol> kodein: Fiskar efter en guldstjärna? :)
<kodein> nä, men en öl vore kanske inte fel :)
<larsemil> en måndag morgon?
<kodein> framåt kvällen, då, förstås.
<kodein> det är ju därför jag tvättade på morgonen istället för ikväll
<kodein> tvättmaskinen kan nog vara en av de bästa investeringar jag gjort någonsin, faktiskt
<larsemil> visst är det så. diskmaskin en annan
<kodein> jo, men den fick jag med lägenheten
<Haffe> Jadu.
<Haffe> Tvättmaskin låter riktigt lockande.
<Haffe> Slippa  sura grannar.
<Haffe> Tvätta 03.00 för att man känner för det.
<larsemil> Fast det kan man ju ändå inte göra i lägenhet.
<larsemil> Då väcker man ju alla grannarna mer än om man varit i tvättstugan
<larsemil> Visst följer ni väl Dalnix på facebook? http://www.facebook.com/dalnix
<kodein> kan grannarna ha rejv kl 3 kan man själv tvätta kl 3
<phnom> larsemil: leksandstrand ser trasig ut i Firefox 12 :P
<larsemil> phnom: inte i min firefox 12. kan du skicka screenshot?
<phnom> larsemil: Var vill du ha den?
<larsemil> phnom: du kan slänga upp på en bildtjänst eller maila emil@dalnix.se
<larsemil> andol: ny arbetsgivare på gång?
<phnom> larsemil: http://i.imgur.com/tklXo.png
<Haffe> larsemil: Min tvättstuga ligger i ett separat hus på gården.
<Barre> Nafallo: ping
<larsemil> phnom: ah! ser vad som är fel. tack för hjälpen! Engelsk webbläsare va?
<andol> larsemil: Nix, hurså?
<larsemil> ni har väl inte missat spelrean? http://www.becausewemay.com/play.html
<larsemil> andol: http://feber.se/webb/art/243720/facebook_kper_opera/#disqus_thread
<andol> larsemil: Ahh, du tänker på de rykterna. Nej, hur det ligger till på den fronten har jag ingen aning om.
<phnom> larsemil: Ja, testade i win också men då var det vimperators fel.
<phnom> Eller så fixade du det väldigt snabbt, för nu funkar det med vimperator också ;)
<larsemil> jag har fixat. var bara att de inte hade någon information i startsidemallen
<phnom> Aha
<larsemil> på just engelska. de får ta tag i det där. inte mitt problem egentligen
<phnom> Men, det är ju din kund. Då blir ju allting automatiskt ditt fel/problem. ;)
<larsemil> mjae. jag är ansvarig för att ta fram ett fungerande ramverk. Innehåll och strategi tar de fram tillsammans med sin reklambyrå
<larsemil> om verktyget inte fungerar, då kommer de till mig. annars borde de gå till någon annan
<zeynix> Någon här som vet hur man får en clickpad att fungera under 12.04? står i deras releasenotes att det ska finnas stöd för dem nu :S
<Barre> zeynix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/972727
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972727 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Synaptics Clickpad functionalities incomplete: Right button area, two-tap disabling" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Barre> kanske det hjälper dig?
<Barre> kommentar #2
<zeynix> mer än jag hittat med google alla fall. tack så mkt! :)
<larsemil> oh! idag får jag min S3!
<Barre> +P
<zeynix> verkar som det inte är någon clickpad support trots allt, det är ju väldigt underligt med tanke på att det funnits paket för detta i arch typ ett halvår minnst.
<zeynix> borde man inte kunna göra om dessa på nåt sätt så de fungerar i ubuntu?
<phnom> Use the source, kompilera själv.
<zeynix> hade ju varit bra. men såg just att de blivit ryckta från repon. :/
<realubot> "Efter min uppgrdering har jag inte lyckats logga in i Ubuntu (men Windows går bra) det som händer är att jag får upp inloggningsfönstret, där det står Ubuntu med fem eller sex prickar under. Den laddar så långt som till två prickar, men sedan kan den stå hur länge som helst utan att någonting annat händer."
<realubot> Ubuntus uppgraderingsalternativ fungerar lika bra som vanligt ...
<kodein> farbror kunde trycka escape eller liknande och se vad uppstarten fastnar på, antar jag.
<realubot> Farbror?
<realubot> Och varför förväntas användarna känna till att man ska trycka Escape när systemet hänger sig vid uppstart?
<kodein> varför förväntas användarna känna till att man ska tanka bilen om motorn börjar hacka?
<kodein> varför förväntas användarna känna till att man ska titta på säkringscentralen om det blir mörkt i delar av huset?
<realubot> Ubuntu borde ta bort uppgraderingsalternativet eller se till att det fungerar.
<kodein> det fungerar för väldigt många. du får givetvis hjälpa till att se till att det fungerar för alla. det är det som är det fina med open gnoonix
<realubot> Eller så skiter jag i att hjälpa folk som får problem med uppgraderingarna eftersom Ubuntu tigger om förannade användare när skiten inte fungerar.
<kodein> då önskar jag att du i samma veva slutar tjafsa på det där sättet också.
<realubot> Och att det fungerar för väldigt många är en klen tröst för alla vars system hänger sig vid uppstart efter en uppgradering.
<Haffe> kodein: Jag tänkte höra, hur är det med din pollenalergi såhär års?
<Haffe> Jag funderar på om det är pollen eller något annat som gör att mina ögon svider.
<realubot> Det är rekordmycket pollen nu ja.
<kodein> Haffe: känner nog i princip ingenting nu.
<kodein> realubot: och det är där folk som vill hjälpa till _kan_ hjälpa till. vill du inte hjälpa till, låt bli. men låt bli att whine:a över att det finns folk som hjälper de som inte lyckas få uppgraderingen att funka.
<kodein> det där är första gången jag hört om någon som inte lyckats med 12.04-uppgraderingen, för övrigt.
<kodein> Haffe: http://www.nrm.se/images/18.9ff3752132fdaeccb6800043761/NORal120522.png
<Haffe> Då är det nog något annat.
<larsemil> http://www.svenskbladet.se//kultur/index.php?alias=barnfamilj_glomde_helt_bort_att_titta_pa_eurovision_song_contest.html&fwcc=1&fwcl=1&fwl
<realubot> kodein: Ok. Vad bra. Då hjälper någon snubben i ubuntu-se.org-forumet med problemet då eftersom det finns folk som hjälper de som inte lyckas få uppgraderingen att fungera.
<kodein> jamendåså.
<realubot> kodein: Jag vet inte hur det är med 12.04-uppgraderingen men 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 och 11.10 har misslyckats för ganska många under årens lopp.
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Det är så det är.
<realubot> Skiten fungerar helt enkelt inte tillrcäkligt bra och det grafiska sättet att uppgradera Ubuntu borde tas bort så att nybörjare slipper gå i uppgraderings-fällan.
<Haffe> Ut en runda i solen tror jag.
<kodein> 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 12.04 har gått problemfritt för min del, i alla fall
<realubot> Jaha. Det är möjligt att det fungerar felfritt för 90-99% men det räcker inte. Man borde i.a.f. uppmana användarna att ta backup innan uppgradering (men det kanske man redan gör?).
<kodein> det enda var att jag senast behövde ställa in att skärm 2 inte skulle klona skärm 1 igen senast
<kodein> ja, man rekommenderas att ta backupp först.
<realubot> Ok. Det var ju bra det i.a.f.
 * andol har hört att backuper är bra, oavsett ifall man uppgraderar eller ej.
<kodein> ännu bättre att verifiera sina backupper
<kodein> och sen ta bort dem
 * Haffe har hört att man inte behöver backup om man har RAID.
<kodein> ja. RAID räddar en även om man råkar ta bort en fil av misstag.
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Som vi har bevittnat vid en händelse för inte alltför länge sedan ;)
<realubot> Här blir inga barn gjorda ...
<kodein> annars kan man ju köra zfs och snapshotta
<Haffe> Eller ha en slav som skriver av diskinehållet sektor för sektor.
<realubot> Den stora frågan är hur man använder en disk med skadade sektorer genom att tala om för systemet att det inte ska använda hårddiskens skadade sektorer men resten av sektorerna.
<realubot> larsemil: DET kallar jag humor.
<Haffe> Jag lyckades förövrigt ha sönder ubuntu12.04.
<Haffe> fglrx verkar inte tycka om mitt Radeon HD77xx
<realubot> Är inte Ubuntu 12.04 sönder default?
<realubot> Unity är ju det i 11.04 i.a.f.
 * realubot är på klagahumör.
<larsemil> realubot: vilket är humor?
<realubot> larsemil: Länken.
<larsemil> ah ja
<realubot> Dagens Svenskbladet.
<Haffe> Hohohoho.
<kodein> sveriges sanningsenligaste tidning
<Haffe> svenskbladet?
<realubot> kodein: Här har du mer information om Ådalen: http://www.svenskbladet.se/vetenskap/index.php?alias=adalen_31___bildt_schlingmann_och_arkelsten_skyddade_strejkande_arbetare_mot_militarens_kulor.html
<realubot> "Det har visat sig att flera framträdande moderater ingrep för att förhindra blodbadet i Ådalen;
<realubot> - Bildt, Schlingmann och Arkelsten var närvarande och skyddade de strejkande arbetarna med SINA EGNA KROPPAR mot militärens kulor."
<Haffe> kodein: Jag såg en undersökning där amerikaner litade mest på Fox News.
<Haffe> Jag undrar om det skulle tolkas som att de litade mest på att Fox News skulle vara konsekventa i sina vinklingar.
<larsemil> hörrni. Jag älskar github då det har både git, och även issues och wiki på ett smidigt och enkelt sätt.
<larsemil> men jag funderar på om det finns något liknande det som man kan köra lokalt? är trac något liknande?
<kodein> Haffe: hoppas det var fox som gjorde undersökningen.
<larsemil> trac verkar vara det jag letar efter. någon som provat alternativ?
<kodein> ja.
<kodein> t.ex. redmine
<larsemil> har du provat trac också?
<speakman> hörrni, har ni kollat SVTs nya hemsida med responsiv design?
<speakman> http://svt.se/nyheter/
<speakman> Grymt snyggt - men jag undrar om tekniken dom använder för att öppna enskilda artiklar utan att byta sida heter?
<speakman> larsemil: redmine
<speakman> Trac är bra (sjukt snygg kod) med Redmine är mer komplett och klarar fler saker (som flera projekt) out-of-the-box
<larsemil> speakman: ajax och history.pushState Egentligen lämnar du aldrig sidan. Men i och med att historyn blir korrekt så kan man gå tillbaka.
<speakman> Och jösses vad jag stör mig på alla regressions i Ubuntu. Uppgraderade just jobbdatorn och plötsligt går det inte att ändra volymen på ljudet. Av eller på är allt som finns.
<speakman> larsemil: Det finns inget särskilt namn på tekniken? Det är ju lite med olika upplösningar på bilder osv också
<larsemil> speakman: jag tänkte just på själva ändra url utan att lämna sidan. det är history.pushState
<kodein> speakman: när jag var liten hade vi bara "av". det enda som hördes var pianomusik
<kodein> när vi pratade kom det upp stora skyltar med det vi sa
<realubot> Snyggt vet jag inte ... Länkarna fungerar ju inte även om man tillåter NoScript att köra skript på svt.se.
<speakman> larsemil: tack, makes sense. Vore skoj om det fanns någon mer helhet det bygger på.
<speakman> realubot: Det är ju fail. Allt bör ju bygga på Progressive Enhancement
<einand> speakman: den heter "Ajax" ;)
<speakman> einand: nja, något mer specifikt än så hade jag nog räknat med :p
<speakman> kodein: föredömligt. då kan man ju läsa när man har tid istället för när andra pratar.
<einand> speakman: det finns inget mer specifikt än så
<larsemil> speakman: det är inte så krångligt alls med pushState. Jag har byggt en sida som fungerat exakt så där.
<einand> förutom att läsa koden, hur dom implementerat deras blandning av javascript+html m.m.
<speakman> einand: det brukar finnas många etablerade "filosofier" som är väl genomprövade istället för att uppfinna sitt eget hjul att spinna vidare på. Är rätt säker på att just det där har ett namn.
<einand> speakman: Japp, sa vi ju precis, det är ajax med pushState
<realubot> svt.se, vilken lågstatuswebbutveckling.
<larsemil> men kan säkert finnas ett ramverk som låter dig bygga webbprojekt direkt med det kanske. det vet jag itne
<speakman> Ni missförstår, jag återkommer.
<einand> Jag tycker förstås svt.se är grymt snyggt gjort. Sällan jag blir imponerad över en sådan stor organisations websida
<realubot> Om sajten är snygg har väl ingen betydelse när länkanra inte går att öppna ens.
<speakman> einand: medhåll på det!
<speakman> realubot: funderat på att uppgradera från IE6? ;)
<kodein> helst ska det ju vara javascriptfonter som inte dyker upp om det bräckliga javascripteländet går sönder
<kodein> och kerningen ska vara bedrövlig
<einand> realubot: vilka länkar fungerar inte för dig, jag har absolut inga problem med något
<realubot> speakman: Kör Fx 11.0.
<einand> http://svt.se/nyheter/regionalt/sydnytt/installda-operationer-kostar-miljoner
<einand> fungerar tex inte den länken?
<einand> speakman: enda som fattas nu är att svt går över till https så är jag nöjd
<realubot> I Chromium fungerar svt.se.
<realubot> einand: Djuplänkar fungerar men jag kommer inte åt nyheterna om jag klickar på rubrikerna på förstasidan.
<einand> du gör väl nått klantigt
<realubot> Det här var ju intressant: http://svt.se/nyheter/varlden/hemlig-bakdorr-i-militara-processorchip
<kodein> hur hemlig kan den vara om det står om den på svt.se?
<defektz> goddag ! :)
<defektz> har nu monterat in nytt moderkort och minnen. så jävla najjjs!
<realubot> kodein: Den är ju precis upptäckt.
<einand> defektz: inte bra alls
<realubot> Den var hemlig.
<einand> defektz: http://svt.se/nyheter/varlden/hemlig-bakdorr-i-militara-processorchip
<realubot> defektz: Ta genast ut rubbet och släng det!
<realubot> Nej, bränn upp moderkortet och minnena!
<einand>  Dock finns koden inte med i beskrivningarna för processorn som testades och köparen kände inte till den - den är alltså "hemlig" för den amerikanska militären.
<realubot> defektz: Annars kommer kineserna och tar dig bakifrån!
<defektz> haha
<einand> jag är nyfiken på vilka chip det rör sig om
<defektz> tur att processorn inte ä ny iaf
<realubot> "Business Insider och Wired har tidigare rapporterat om en "incident" när den amerikanska militären köpte 59.000 processor från Kina, som sedan visade sig innehålla en bakdörr som kunde användas för att fjärrstyra och stänga ner chipet när som helst. Darpa rapporteras utveckla metoder för att upptäcka sådana här bakdörrar.
<defektz> men nu blir det väl att kompilera ett par dagar
<realubot> "
<realubot> Man ska inte köpa hårdvara från Kina. Det är bättre att löda ihop kretsarna själv.
<einand> We scanned the silicon chip in an affordable time and found a previously unknown backdoor inserted by the manufacturer. This backdoor has a key, which we were able to extract. If you use this key you can disable the chip or reprogram it at will, even if locked by the user with their own key.
<realubot> einand: Vad säger du om det här?
<einand> realubot: jag är inte förvånad, samtidigt tycker jag det är extremt illa att sådana starka myndigheter inte kollar upp sina egna kretsar
<realubot> Ted Kacynski hade inte gillat det här.
<einand> men även, tror jag problemet är kraftigt överreklamerat, eftersom det kräver fysisk tillgång till dom.
<realubot> einand: Mjo, men med ett virus som Suxnet som sprids från dator till dator manuellt så.
<einand> måste klura ut, så min nya mobil inte skriker på uppmärksamhet hela tiden
<realubot> *Stuxnet
<realubot> einand: Det är nog kineserna som försöker ta sig in.
<einand> tror inte jag förstås
<realubot> Varför har du köpt en ny telefon? Vad var det för fel på den gamla?
<einand> realubot: min gamla telefon var 3 år gammal. Så den började bli trög, och inte riktigt göra som jag ville
<Markk> Min var två år (HTC Desire).
<Markk> Fetchade en HTC One X i stället.
<Markk> Och har en iPhone 4 som jobbtelefon.
<realubot> Jag hade aldrig gått med på att ha en iPhone 4 som jobbetelefon.
<realubot> Det gäller att stå upp för sina rättigheter.
<Markk> Mm
<Markk> jag hatar den.
<realubot> Det är för dyrt med smartphones tycker jag. Om man ska surfa fritt.
<realubot> 8-10 000 kr på 2 år eller något.
<realubot> iFÃ¥n i.a.f.
<Haffe> Ok, nu ska vi se om jag lyckas besvärja den här servern frisk.
<defektz> härligt nu är jag igång o kompilerar. ska vi ha en tävling? när slutar min dator kompilera?
<lag^> Hej ubuntu!
<Haffe> Ja, det lyckades för mig att besvärja servern frisk.
<realubot> lag^: Yo!
<lag^> yo yo
<Haffe> Hej.
<Haffe> Läget?
<realubot> lag^: Det blir inga barn gjorda här så lika bra att man sticker.
<lag^> realubot: Jaha.. okej. då drar jag väl då
<realubot> lag^: Samma här.
<einand> realubot: blir väl inga barn gjorda så länge du inte sysslar med provrör eller skaffar en tjej?
<spacebug-> finns det inget bra program för url-decoding? hittade nått script som tog en rad som input och använde printf men man tycker väl att typ recode eller nått borde kunna hantera det?
<realubot> einand: Nej. Det verkar inte bättre. Allt hänger på mig.
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<Haffe> Undrar om det är åska i luften.
<johanbr> spacebug-, perl -e 'use CGI; print CGI::unescape(<>);'
<hume> hej...nån inne som är bra på virtualbox? Jag har en usb-scanner som jag vill windows ska känna igen - men den säger att inga usb-enheter är anslutna
<spacebug-> tack johanbr
<Ezim> hej kanalen
<kodein> hej Ezim
<Ezim> kodein, hej... är det bara för mig men är boot-up tiden bättre i 12.04?
<kodein> det har jag nog inte någon egentlig mätdata på, men så kan det nog vara
<Ezim> kubuntu/kde som ändå är långsamt när det kommer till uppstart känns snabbt...
<Ezim> kodein, kör du ubuntu med unity?
<kodein> ja, här på jobbet iaf
<Ezim> kodein, okej... hemma annat?
<kodein> mm
<kodein> på jobbet installerade nån ubuntu innan jag fick tillgång till datorn, och det har inte känts värt att byta eftersom jag ändå mest behöver terminaler och webbläsare och emacs
<Ezim> kodein, nice av den som gjorde det :)... vad lirar du med i hemmet?
<kodein> debian på datorn jag använder mest
<kodein> laptop som kör en gammal fedora som jag borde byta mot debian eller nåt, och så arch på nån maskin
<Ezim> kodein, många burkar med andra ord.
<kodein> mja, men det är som sagt en jag använder hemma
<kodein> laptoppen när jag reser, och så har jag en datta som jag skulle ha lagat klart som kör arch+windows
<kodein> hade en dator som brandvägg/bredbandsdelare tills den rasade, och den har jag inte orkat titta på öht
<Ezim> kodein, fortfarande mer än mig.. har :) "bara" en laptop
<kodein> hade jag hittat en lagom liten laptop med möjlighet till två externa skärmar så hade jag nog också haft en laptop och inget annat
<Haffe> Ezim: Jag har 6.
<Haffe> Även om de flesta bara står och är reservdelsmaskiner.
<Ezim> Haffe, :) du vill inte dela med dig?
<Haffe> Jag tror inte att du har så mycket använding av dem.
<Ezim> kodein, min laptop är :) orkest-laptop...
<Haffe> De saknar för mycket delar för att vara körbara.
<Ezim> Haffe, okej.. synd... skulle vara bra ha 1 för bygga paket och testa saker på
<kodein> jag skulle ha en laptop och min PDP-11
<Haffe> Jag hittade just 5 dubbelopterons med 16 gb minne till.
<Haffe> Så nu är jag uppe i 10 stycken.
<kodein> maxar de crysis?
<Haffe> Med Rage 128 grafikkort?
<Haffe> Det tror jag inte.
<Haffe> Det är nog 10 sekunder per frame på dem.
<xerxes> tjena allihopa är det någon av er som vet något sätt att spela upp musik på en Remote maskin via SSH + MOCP (Terminal baserad musik spelare)
<kodein> jag föredrar mpd
<kodein> det framgår väl iofs inte helt och hållet vad du vill göra. ska musiken spelas på remote-maskinen eller på din lokala naprapat?
<xerxes> remote :)
<xerxes> fast iof.. de va inge
<xerxes> lyckades lös det
<xerxes> måste bara kolla hur man höjjer / sänker volymen i mocp
<kodein> jag gillar som sagt mpd, det är gjort för att styras remote
<xerxes> är alsamixer att föredra för det ?
<kodein> jovars
<xerxes> tkr iof mocp borde ha en funktion för de också :)
<xerxes> känns lite otympligt nämligen
<xerxes> att sitta i screen och hoppa mellan mocp och alsamixer :P
<kodein> . och , gör inget för dig?
<kodein> < och > ?  alt-1 och alt-2 ?
<xerxes> tusen tack
<xerxes> :)
<xerxes> ska lägga det på minnet tusen tack
<xerxes> hehe alt + f1 hoppar mellan flikarna i min gnome terminal
<xerxes> föredrar urxvt på den fronten
<kodein> nu var det ju inte alt + f1 jag sa
<xerxes> alt 1 menar jag
<xerxes> alt + 1 2 3 hoppar mellan flik 1 2 3 :P
<xerxes> då jag nu har 3 flikar uppe
<xerxes> men de andra funka :)
<xerxes> tack som fan iaf
<kodein> jojo, varschego
<Ezim> :) fick reda på idag att sverige vann eurovision
 * Ezim tjejen som påpeka...
<Ezim> :) hon är berber... plus i kanten... som konungen/guden zidane
<Markk> Det är kul, alltid bra att vi får lite publicitet.
<Ezim> :) jepp... heja heja
<Ezim> hon verkar ha riktigt fin röst
<Markk> ja
<Markk> Det har hon.
<Markk> Bra låt för att vara i Eurovision faktiskt.
<Markk> Lite uttjatad nu, efter att ha hört den mängder av gånger på radion, men ändå.
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkHkl9H0T1c
<Ezim> Markk, jag är ingen eurovision fantast.. normalt när jag möjlighet brukar jag vilja se poäng-utgivningen
<Ezim> vilar hel del politisk skådespel.... gillar den biten mer :)
<Ezim> dock håller jag med... hon har för bra röst för eurovision
<Ezim> ne nu ska man ut och grilla
<Ezim> hörs boys/girls
 * realubot hade inte heller en aning om att Loreen vann Eurovision innan ett brudfan upplyste honom.
<realubot> Skönt att man inte spiller sin tid på Eurovision i.a.f.
<kodein> vem är loren?
<realubot> kodein: Hon som vann Eurovision. Känd från Idol på TV.
<realubot> Om du har TV. Det har inte jag. Rekommenderas.
<realubot> Man slipper automatiskt saker som Let's Dance och Eurovision.
<kodein> vad är detta "tv" du talar om?
<realubot> Tyvärr fungerar Expressen och Aftoblade ti webbläsaren så man får läsa om skiten där men man kan inte få allt här i världen.
<kodein> vem håller en pistol mot ditt huvud och tvingar dig att läsa aftonblaskan?
<realubot> kodein: Det är en gammal stenåldersteknik som används för envägskommunikation.
<Haffe> Genuskomissarien.
<kodein> har hon inget bättre för sig?
<realubot> Vem är det?
<Haffe> Det tror jag inte.
<Haffe> Vad skulle det vara?
<realubot> Fråga inte mig.
<kodein> var hon inte sverok-insyltad?
<realubot> Seriöst så hade jag inte orkat besöka Expressen/Aftonbladet om inte Adblock hade varit så effektivt i Fx.
<Haffe> Jo.
<realubot> Det är också anledningen till att jag inte använder Chromium. Adblock fungerar för dåligt i Chromium.
<realubot> kodein: Vad snackar ni om? Sverok? Är det PPs ordförande ni snackar om?
<realubot> Lågstatuskanal som inte klarar av att svara på enkla frågor.
<realubot> HakanS: *grr*
<realubot> HakanS: Blev du rädd?
<einand> https://www.facebook.com/groups/428354907182934/permalink/438021896216235/
<HakanS> realubot: Borde jag?
<realubot> HakanS: Nej.
<realubot> HakanS: Men du kanske är lättskrämd?
<realubot> Vad tror ni om att hårdsatsa med Ubuntu i Grekland? Dom verkar redo för ett fritt operativsstem.
<realubot> I'll give you an offer you can't refuse ...
<realubot> Tråkiga ni är då ...
<realubot> einand: Varför postar du länkar som leder till Facebooks inloggningsida när du vet att många här inte har Facebook för att vi tycker att Zucerkberg ser ut som en tönt?
<gecko> realubot: Var inte så hård. Ty han vet icke vad han göra
<einand> realubot: trodde faktiskt den sidan var publik, ber om ursäkt för det då
 * gecko lämnar viktig info. Det blev inte det tänkta Canon 550D idag. Utan en Canon 1100D
<gecko> La till ett UV-filter och SD på 16 Gb
<einand> uv filter är bara slöseri med pengar
<gecko> Det spelar ingen roll. Det är bara pengar det handlar om
<einand> du får också sämre bilder
<gecko> Men jag ska därimot köpa ett annat objektiv
<kodein> åhå. vad är du ute efter för objektiv då?
<gecko> Ingen aning. Något bättre än det som följer men
<gecko> *med
<kodein> bättre på vilket sätt?
<gecko> På de sätt det går att få bättre för normalt bruk
<_Trullo> köp ett macro, 17-70 2.8, sigma, kostar runt 3000 kr
<gecko> Nja jag tar inte så många macro
<kodein> om du inte kan verbalisera dina behov finns väl risken att du blir besviken även med det andra objektivet
<gecko> Det löser sig
<kodein> min rekommendation är nog att du bekantar dig lite med hur det nuvarande objektivet är och kommer underfund med om du t.ex. vill ha mer vidvinkel eller mer tele, eller för den delen ljusstarkare, men samma zoomomfång, eller ett annat zoomomfång
<gecko> Jag är med i en fotoklubb och kan få tips där
<kodein> sigmas 17-70/2.8 är nog t.ex. inte alls dåligt för en ljusstarkare normalzoom, t.ex.
<gecko> Fick ett tips igår här. Om något med 1.8/50. Men jag kanske kommer ihåg fel
<_Trullo> e väl bra för porträtt det
<kodein> hmm, tja, ja, den är ju billig och så, i alla fall, men det är en hel del som inte trivs med brännvidden man får på ett crop-hus
<kodein> den biten går ju bra att simulera genom att du har zoomobjektivet fast på 50mm och försöker använda i diverse situationer
<EAG> kan man ha två st "subsystem sftp" i sshd_config?
<einand> gecko: jag rekomenderar dig detta http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-canon/canon-ef50mm18ii/114859.4569/
<kodein> vad vill du göra.
<EAG> chroota användare som ska sftpa
<EAG> men det kanske är onödigt att skriva nått sånt där
<EAG> jag tittar runt i några guider där det skrivs om det
<gecko> einand: men är det inte samma som jag har nu. 18-55 mm ?
<EAG> jailkit verkar ju vara ett alternativ
<einand> gecko: det objektivet är fast 50mm och rejält duktigt. Det "billigaste" proffs objektivet du kan köpa
<gecko> einand: Ok. Så det är betydligt bättre än det som följde med då ?
<einand> japp
<einand> gecko: http://www.elgiganten.se/product/foto-video/kameraobjektiv/HAMA300076/sigma-objektiv-macro-70-300mm
<einand> det köpte jag själv
<einand> svårare att fotografera med, men man kommer nära
<einand> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/foto-video/kameraobjektiv/SIGMA686954/sigma-objektiv-af-50-200mm-telezoom
<einand> det är nog bättre
<gecko> einand: ok. Så det senare är det som jag borde ha ?
<einand> beror på vad du vill göra
<gecko> einand: Jag är ingen papparazzi. Bara vanligt fotande. ganska ofta där det är problem med ljuset
<einand> fottar du ofta på avstånd?
<gecko> Nja. Upp till 20 m
<einand> då rekomenderar jag den första jag länka till 50mm
<einand> men det märker du, ställ den du har på 50mm och se om du är nöjd
<gecko> Men varför heter det macro ?
<einand> nä, alltså den på netonnet
<gecko> Aha
<einand> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-canon/canon-ef50mm18ii/114859.4569/
<einand> den andra heter macro för den kan jobba som det också
<gecko> Ok
<gecko> Det jag har går till 55
<einand> i detta fallet handlar det om hur mycket ljus den kan släppa in
<einand> du ser värdet f/1.8
<gecko> Ska testa och se där jag brukar ha problem med ljuset
<einand> det är hur stor/liten bländaren kan bli för att släppa in ljus
<einand> den som följer med arbetar väl med 3.5 - 5.6 eller nått sånt+
<gecko> :) Ingen aning
<gecko> EF-S 18-55 mm f/3,5-5,6 IS2
<larsemil> waddup gangstahs
<_Trullo> köp ett 2.8 om du bara ska ha ett objektiv
<swecarp> välkommen Philip5
<gecko> Vad är skillnaden mellan 1,8 och 2,8 ?
<kodein> ungefär ett steg
<_Trullo> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-canon/sigma-af17-7028-4dcoshsmcan/129582.4569/
<gecko> Ljusinsläpp?
<_Trullo> vunnit massa tester, bra allroundobjektiv
<_Trullo> åker du till dubai så kan du få det för 3000 kr :)
<gecko> Du måste skämta. 3790 kr :)
<gecko> Så roligt är det inte att fota
<antii> _Trullo: Den där är ju dålig :p.. inte fast bländartal
<antii> gecko: köp den jag sa då? :D 1000kr
<gecko> antii: Jo men jag har glömt bort vilket det var :)
<antii> gecko: ef 50mm 1.8
<gecko> antii: SÃ¥ var det ja
<gecko> antii: Det är nog samma som einand skrev om. kanske
<antii> kanske
<gecko> 990 kr
<gecko> antii: http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-canon/canon-ef50mm18ii/114859.4569/#tabs
<antii> Den ja, precis.
<gecko> antii: Bra
<kodein> såg en sådan begagnad för 300kr typ i morse
<gecko> Vill ha nytt
<Philip5> swecarp: tackar
<swecarp> Philip5,  vpälkommen till ubuntus fotklubb
<gecko> Nu ska jag som omväxling läsa en manual
<swecarp> gecko,  vad osvenskt
<Philip5> swecarp: fotoklubb kanske?
<gecko> swecarp: jag skäms
<swecarp> Philip5,  det stämmer någon har snott min rättstavning
<gecko> Götapetter vilket oliv det är här hemma nu. Våran papegoja ser på ett TV-program om fåglar
<swecarp> gecko,  vad trevligt den kanske försöker tala om för fåglarna på tv att dom inte har i er bostad att göra
<gecko> swecarp: Jo det verkar så på ljudnivån
<larsemil> sista testkörning inför leverans imorgon. inser att allt som kan bugga gör det. lång kväll
<Philip5> swecarp: har du fotat något på sistonde då?
<swecarp> inget fotande är på ett par fiskar inget annat du då Philip5
<Philip5> inte på någon vecka. har haft fullt upp med jobb och annat sista tiden
<swecarp> Philip5,  sådanahär bilder har det blivit det sista med kompaktkameran http://i.imgur.com/ceLmU.jpg
<Philip5> swecarp: hoppa, du skulle lagt något instill så man kunde få bättre känsla för storleken
<swecarp> jap det ska man men jag är bara ute efter en ren dokumentation av fisken
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jag sitter och packar för 12.04 nu
<swecarp> Philip5,  bra att du får lite gjort
<Philip5> packar nya opencv
<Philip5> som både digikam och kdenlive använder
<Philip5> de har ändrat lite grejer så det är lite pill
<swecarp> Philip5,  ok så du börjar med att fixa tilllägs delarna och sedan själva programmen eller
<Philip5> jepp
<swecarp> Philip5,  då kanske det finns klara ppa i nästa vecka
<Philip5> swecarp: ja för jag jobbar bara imorgon sedan ska jag vara kompledig resten av veckan då kan jag leka med paket och det ska ju dessutom bli dåligt väder så då är det ju som gjort för att komma igen med ppan :D
 * swecarp älskar dåligt väder :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> är det då fisken nappar?! ;)
<swecarp> Philip5,  det skall inte vara för varmt då blir fisken som vi slöa gärna lite småmulet
<Philip5> regn då?
<swecarp> funkar men det är lite av en myt
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> är det någon här som har koll på hur man gör ett ikon tema från scratch
<Philip5> swecarp: Hund har hållit på med sånt men om han är vaken vet jag inte
<swecarp> tack Philip5
<realubot> Jösses. Jag vaknade just och trodde klockan var 9 på morgonen.
<realubot> Den är ju 21 på kvällen!
<realubot> swecarp: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/IconThemes
<realubot> swecarp: Jag vet inte om det är likadant i Gnome 3.
<swecarp> realubot,  jag kör kde
<realubot> swecarp: Då kanske KDEs officiella icons är mer intressant: http://www.oxygen-icons.org/?page_id=2
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<swecarp> fasen vad krångligt fär göra en egen av alla teman jag har i burken'
<realubot> swecarp: Här kanske du hittar något vettigt: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials
<realubot> swecarp: Det enklaste sättet att fulhacka ihop ett icon-tema är att skapa en bild för varje bild som finns i standardtemat och döpa varje bild till samma sak som i standardtemat men temat till något annat. Tänk på att många bilder måste vara vektorbaserade bilder för att vara skalabara.
<Ezim> tjenis kanalen
<swecarp> har läst mig till lite men jag skippar nog att göra ett helt nytt tema från grunden med egna bilder
<swecarp> käna bruchan
<Ezim> swecarp, :) fel det är brushan
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> swecarp, har du röjt med gecko och Philip5 medans jag inte varit här :)?
<realubot> swecarp: Du ser ju vad som ingår i ett komplett icon-tema här: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=27
<swecarp> Philip5,  har iallfall börjatt bygga för 12.04 gecka snackar bara foto
<Ezim> swecarp, hehe jaså? vad har Philip5 byggt?
<johanbr> :nk
<johanbr> oops
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<Ezim> swecarp, jag kommer nog börja bygga nästa vecka... men nu när Philip5 ska bygga är du ej behov av mig :P
<swecarp> Ezim,  han har börjat pilla med opencv som digikam och kdenlive är beroende av
<rensvind_> Jag har bank-id på windows-disken,  kan jag flytta över mina ID-filer till Ubuntu så att jag slipper skapa nya id-filer?
<Ezim> rensvind_, dual-bootar du eller kör du windows i vbox?
<rensvind_> Ezim, dualboot.
<Ezim> för Ubuntu ska kunna läsa din ntfs
<Ezim> så du bör inte ha några svårigheter gå in i din windows partition från Ubuntu och kopiera över uppgifterna
<swecarp> Ezim,  bygg du  det blir en tävling om det blir du eller Philip5  som får leverera
<Philip5> swecarp: tror du att du kommer kunna dra nytta av något nytt i opencv då?
<Ezim> swecarp, :P jag tävlar inte om sådant och Philip5 är bättre än mig.
<swecarp> det vet jag inte Philip5
<Ezim> jag jämförde boot-tiden jag hade med mitt ex-chakra system och kubuntu
<swecarp> Philip5,  är ju våran bygg mästare
<Ezim> kubuntu utklassar grovt
<Philip5> swecarp: är opencv ett av de projekt som du följer med stort intresse?!?! :)
<Ezim> mycket pga att chakra kör vanilla kärnan medan ubuntus moddade kärna innehåller boot-magi :)
<rensvind_> Ezim, tycker inte det heller,  har inte hunnit prova.. tänkte om någon redan varit före mig :)
<Ezim> rensvind_, testat vad?
<swecarp> nej men du skrev att digikam och kden live var beroende av den
<N1ghtCrawler> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/998488 Finns det workaround?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 998488 in debian-installer "Swedish locale not in list during install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rensvind_> Ezim, kopiera över filerna och köra det i ubuntu :)
<Ezim> N1ghtCrawler, konstigt...med kubuntu var själva installationen på svenska, men ej live-miljön i sig...
<Ezim> N1ghtCrawler, vi har ju en i vår ubuntu gemenskap som släpper "nordic remix" som ska vara svenska direkt från start...
<Ezim> N1ghtCrawler, http://home.danielnylander.se/ubuntu/oneiric/
<N1ghtCrawler> Vill inte ha svenska, vill ha engelst språk med svensk locale (svenskt tangentbord etc) Går det installera med engelsk locale och ändra i efterhand till svenska?
<Ezim> N1ghtCrawler, ja, det ska gå helt utmärkt... det finns ju val använda vilken tangentbord uppsättning
<Ezim> annars ska det gå efterhand göra det
<Ezim> N1ghtCrawler, har du installerat ubuntu tidigare? Om så kommer du nog förstå när väl valet kommer till språk
<N1ghtCrawler> Se där ja, frågan om tangentbord hängde inte i hop med locale nej. Kanske jag överlever i alla fall :)
<N1ghtCrawler> Ezim: Ja några gånger. Hur menar du?
<Ezim> N1ghtCrawler, okej, jag läste buggrapporten... är det jätte viktigt att du under live-miljö väljer svenska tangentbord?
<Ezim> annars är det ju lätt fixa det efterhand
<N1ghtCrawler> har ingen live miljö, kör server. Det skulle jag ju sagt från början.
<Ezim> N1ghtCrawler, ajaj... vet för lite om servrar
<Ezim> ej område jag behärskar
<N1ghtCrawler> men accepterar man en amerikansk locale och går vidare fick jag välja svenskt tangentbord, så den biten funkar ju i alla fall. Men följdfrågan blir, vad påverkar då locale?
<Ezim> N1ghtCrawler, som sagt servrar och jag ej en bra ekvation.. :)
<Ezim> hoppas någon annan kan svara
<N1ghtCrawler> vi hoppas det :)
<N1ghtCrawler> Nu är det bara labb, så jag kanske märket det.
<gholen> Nån som har adv_windowlist.pl i sina gömmor för irssi=
<gholen> Jag hittar det inte på nätet längre, källan är borta. :(
<lag^> har för mig att det finns en sida med massvis av irssiscripts..
<lag^> däribland den :o
<gholen> lag^: Dessvärre inte
<gholen> Jag har kollat :(
<gholen> Den låg bara på deras sida. och den är nere sedan ett år
<Haffe> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://anti.teamidiot.de/static/nei/*/Code/Irssi/adv_windowlist.pl
<Ezim> swecarp, tyvärr inget slår ännu oxygen old :)
<swecarp> wb Ezim
<swecarp> ok ett förslag bara
<Ezim> swecarp, ett bra förslag.. sedan är ju smaken som baken
<Ezim> hmm ikoner ändras inte riktigt med kubuntu 12.04 med 4.8.2
<swecarp> när var det den riktiga 4.8.3 skulle komma
<swecarp> .imgur.com/fqTg9.png Ezim  så här ser mitt skrivbord ut för tillfället
<Ezim> swecarp, fungera inte..
<swecarp> .imgur.com/fqTg9.png
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/fqTg9.png
<Ezim> swecarp, hehe du gillar färgstarka bakgrundsbilder
<swecarp> nja sådär är annars en grå person
<swecarp> byter bakgrund lite då och då
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du är dock kung på stylish
<gholen> ÄNTLIGEN!
<gholen> Tack haffe :)
<Ezim> swecarp, jag var för snabb.. systeminställningar->ikon fungerar
<Ezim> var bara för snabb :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  du som gillar tux här är en sida för dig http://designora.com/graphics/tux-linux-wallpaper/
<Ezim> swecarp, love ya bro
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> :) man vill ju ha alla
<realubot> Så har man svarat på några forumfrågor då då.
<realubot> !kaka | realubot
<ubot2> realubot, please see my private message
<Ezim> !kaka | Ezim
<ubot2> Ezim, please see my private message
<Ezim> realubot, töntigt.. våra kakor syns inte
<Ezim> !kaka | realubot
<ubot2> realubot: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Ezim> realubot, jaha jag måste berömma dig och du mig...:P
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/XbBXd.png Ezim  denna är för go
<realubot> swecarp: Sök på Google Images efter: linux+tux size:1280x1024
<realubot> eller något så hittar du många bakgrundsbilder med Tux.
<swecarp> realubot,  jag har hittat hur många som helst kollar lite då och då
<realubot> Den här gillar väl ni KDE-freakar: http://tuxradar.com/files/wallpapers/lxf116-wide.jpg
<Ezim> swecarp, haha ja... :)
<swecarp> rätt snygg realubot
<Ezim> realubot, :) jag gillar tux mer...
<realubot> !kaka | Ezim
<ubot2> Ezim: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<realubot> Here you are.
<realubot> swecarp: Men jag gillar inte Linux Format-loggan. Jag avskyr när bakgrundsbilder har URLs och annat.
<Ezim> för vara archare är phnom en av de mest hjälpsamma själarna här... när någon behöver support
<Ezim> ta efter ni andra idlare :)
<swecarp> realubot,  en bakgrunds bild bör vara ren från text tycker jag  samt inte för rörig
<Ezim> Philip5, är den minst hjälpsamma kde-gurun :P
<swecarp> Ezim,  är duktig på att hjälpa till
<Ezim> !kaka | swe
<ubot2> swe: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Ezim> !kaka | swecarp
<ubot2> swecarp: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<swecarp> ubot2,  tack
<ubot2> Factoid 'tack' not found
<jolaren> Tips på härliga server möjligheter? Har en ION Asrock 330 som jag tänkt installera ubuntu server på.. tänkte labba lite med PlaySMS och en Teamspeak server. Vad mer kul borde man ha på en snabb uppkoppling? Socks5 såklart..
<Ezim> jolaren, kanalen har tagits över av idlare... av oss som svarar är nog ingen direkt server typ :)
<jolaren> några av de gamla hänger väl här än?
<jolaren> einand: ? =)
<Ezim> jolaren, dom gamla är ju dom värsta..
<Ezim> dom är ju för coola för att svara
<Ezim> :)
<jolaren> n-a-fallo och p-h-ilip5 etc är ju kvar
<jolaren> ser inte listan testade bara
<N1ghtCrawler> jolaren: LAMP med nått enkelu uploadscript för temporär hostning av filer. Tänk dropbox utan begränsningar
<Ezim> jolaren, dom varar bara andra inom "elit"-kretsen :)..
<Ezim> inte varar utan svarar :P
<jolaren> N1ghtCrawler: du tänkte dig med inloggning eller så?
<swecarp> kanalen börjar likna digikams massa idlare ingen som svarar
<jolaren> har inte det behovet.. kör isf hellre sftp ellerl iknande
<jolaren> kommer stå på jobbet kanske man ska tillägga
<Ezim> swecarp, haha...
<N1ghtCrawler> där har du det, då får ju se vad det är för behov och bygga efter det.
<swecarp> Ezim,  har du besökt digikam
<Ezim> swecarp, tror när vi vanliga användare drar.. lär eliten sluta idla och börja diskutera
<N1ghtCrawler> Personligen ser jag det kanska ofta att man behöver slänga i väg en fil till tredjepart där det är smidigt med en vanlig http länk
<swecarp> Ezim,  det kan vara så
<jolaren> N1ghtCrawler: kan du väl med typ en ftp?
<Ezim> swecarp, faktiskt inte... men jag kan tänka mig
<jolaren> känns som om jag missat något bara ;D något jag borde ha
<N1ghtCrawler> ftp är ett riktigt skitprotokoll, vad har det för fördelar över http i sånna tillämpningar?
<jolaren> socks5proxy, teamspeak..
<jolaren> playsms för sms-gateway
<Ezim> !Kubuntu
<ubot2> är Ubuntu förvalt med KDE istället för Gnome. Se http://kubuntu.org för mer information. Se även !kde
<Ezim> !kde
<ubot2> KDE är skrivbordsmiljön som används i Kubuntu. För att installera från Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", eller läs http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Läs på http://kubuntu.org för mer information.
<Ezim> !paste
<ubot2> Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<Ezim> :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  har du fått en ny lekkamrat
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp :)...
<realubot> swecarp: Jag håller med dig. En bra balgrundsbild är nästan som en enfärag bakgrund men ändå inte.
<realubot> *enfärgad
<Ezim> swecarp, vad tycker du om meddelandeindaktorn i kubuntu :)? nice va?
<jolaren>  realubot är kvar Ezim haha, vet inte hur mycket han tillför men han kommer med glada tillrop ibland när jag tittar till kanalen
<swecarp> Ezim,  har du sett widgeten för pastepin i kubuntu
<Ezim> swecarp, ne...
<swecarp> laägg till grafisk komponent
<swecarp> nice men funkar den med thunderbird
<Ezim> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=144796
<Ezim> coolt
<swecarp> Ezim,  kool men fryser hela min dator när jag kör den
<Ezim> swecarp, jaså... har ej testat
<Ezim> kamoso är bästaste :)
<Ezim> dock kanske terminalen är bäst om man är hardcore :P
<swecarp> Ezim,  det fins hur många roliga småprogram till kubuntu via lägg till grafisk komponent
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp.. det är styrkan med qt/kde
<swecarp> nä nu skall jag gå och lägga mig så att ni i eliten kan snacka fritt
<Ezim> swecarp, sovgott.. . guru
<realubot> jolaren: Vad jag tillför? Garanterat mer än 90% av kanalen i.a.f.
<jolaren> ja, förlåt realubot .. försökte vara rolig.. när jag hängde här trollade du en del på gott och ont.. jag tillför inget, jag menade inget illa :-P. Kul att du är här än!
<realubot> jolaren: Varför är du här så lite då?
<realubot> Vad har du för ursäkt?
<jolaren> jag är inne via servern.. ligger idleandes, har inte haft freenode på autoconnect
<jolaren> har inte så mycket här att göra längre
<jolaren> bara
<realubot> Ok, vad pysslar du med nu då? Jobbar du kvar på dagis?
<jolaren> nä, knegar webbsidor nu för tiden
<jolaren> du då?
<jolaren> N1ghtCrawler: däremot så nu när du säger det så kan man ju skapa ett dropbox account och länka det till servern!
<jolaren> det är ju rätt fett.
<realubot> jolaren: Vilket företag då?
<N1ghtCrawler> Det kanske man kan. När du ändå är i farten så finns det ju dropbox proxyscript så du kan fp dindomän/filen
<jolaren> ett litet företag! =)
<realubot> jolaren: Jag gör inte mycket. Jag tar igen mig efter all mobbning jag har utsatts för här i kanalen.
<jolaren> N1ghtCrawler: det ska jag titta på
<jolaren> vad ledsen jag blir
<Ezim> realubot, :) damn har du varit känd som trollare av samtliga old-gruppen
<realubot> Ezim: Tss. Det är som med itmannen. Folk kallar honom trollare också.
<realubot> För att han inte viker ner sig mot op m.m.
<jolaren> Ezim: mer någon som trycker sig in under småtimmarna :D som jag.. som inte sover typ
<realubot> Är man ny i kanalen och inte slickar röv så blir man klassad som troll.
<jolaren> någon som sitter på lite tung hiphop ala Spotify?
<Ezim> konstigt itmannen är definitiv inte troll
<Ezim> jolaren, :) gillar dig genast.. hiphop är bra grejer
<Ezim> :) lyssnar inte så mycket på spotify nu för tiden
<jolaren> vi hade ju en spotify knegare här
<jolaren> glömt nicket nu
<jolaren> men han fixade så jag äntligen fick kontrollera spotify med keys
<Ezim> jolaren, oj... ingen aning
<Ezim> sorry
 * Ezim tycker en hel del op inte gör någon som helst nytta
<Ezim> http://www.lgdb.org/list_games
<x_link> Ezim: Vad ska de göra? =)
<Ezim> x_link, ja, de gör ju inget... så de kan väl åtminstone hjälpa till med lilla supporten som ändå sker här
<Ezim> x_link, när ska du komma över till kde 4 och kubuntu 12.04?
<Ezim> :)
<realubot> Det var ett rejält röj i kanalen i natt.
<realubot> eller ... INTE.
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-29
<realubot> Oj, oj, åskan går. :|
<realubot> Jag hoppas hårdvaran står emot blixen.
<Haffe> Morgon.
<gecko> Så är det dags igen.
<Markk> God morgon.
<Markk> Hur kan man ändra DNS-records för en domän (peka om A-record alt. sätta en CNAME) i Ubuntu?
<andol> Markk: Det beror helt på vilken DNS-servern som används, hur den är uppsatt, etc.
<Markk> Mkay
<Markk> Har du något bra tips på hur man kollar?
<andol> Markk: Det lättaste borde väl vara att höra med personen som satt upp servern? :) Fast visst, har du fått ta över någons annans server så kan väl en bra början i detektivandet vara att se vilken demon det är som lyssnar på port 53.
<Markk> Oh, okej. :)
<Markk> Lemme see
<andol> Typ
<andol> sudo netstat -tulnp | grep ":53"
<maxjesy> morrn
<Markk> andol: Finns inget på den.
<Markk> :/
<andol> Markk: Är du säker på att datorn ifråga då är DNS-master för zonen ifråga?
<andol> Får man fråga vad det rör sig om för domän?
<Markk> Den ska vara det.
<Markk> Vad menar du med vilken typ av domän?
<andol> Nej, var mer nyfiken på vilken faktisk domän det rörde sig om, för att själv kunna göra några hjälpsamma uppslag.
<Markk> aha
<andol> tackar
<Markk> np
<Markk> Jag tror att vi använder Webmin
<andol> Hmm, prövade att slå upp mot de två NS-servrar som finns listade för domänen ifråga. Både de var igång och svarade i alla fall. Sen är det förstås en möjlighet att den maskinen du sitter på är en "hidden master", alltså olistad.
<Markk> Mjo
 * andol har förövrigt noll erfarenhet utav Webmin.
<Markk> Samma här
<Markk> ns4-servern är pekad till våran ns1 eller ns2, för ns4 finns inte längre.
<Markk> Vi fulhakkade bara och pekade om den (har jag för mig).
<Markk> andol: Tack för hjälpen btw! :)
<andol> Markk: Tja, lycka till med att luska ihop hur era pusselbitar hänger ihop.
<Markk> Jupp
<Markk> Det ska la gå bra.
<larsemil> morrn
<Torrboll> Morn morn
<Barre> tjenis
<Hund_> hm
<Hund_> weechat på telefonen var inte optimalt. :p
<Markk> Irssi o/
<Hund_> aldrig gillat irssi.
<Kimmen> irssi i screen/tmux + irssi connectbot <3
<Markk> Tmux (med lite custom keybindings och lite script i statusbaren) + irssi + Irssi ConnectBot.
<Markk> Håller med Kimmen helt och hållet.
<Hund_> Connectbot jag använder u.
<Markk> Irssi ConnectCot är bättre.
<Kimmen> irssi connectbot är lite moddad, swipea höger/vänster för att byta window i irssi
<Markk> mm
<Hund_> kul tidsfördriv i taxin på väg till jobbet.
<Hund_> aha
<Hund_> ska testa det.
<Markk> Och ctrl-a-d och andra snabbknappar också.
<Hund_> :)
<Kimmen> minns inte hur det var i connectbot men IC har escape mfl som soft buttons
<Markk> Det är bla. det jag har bind:at om i tmux, jag gillade inte att ha ctrl-b som knapp för att komma åt tmux.
<Markk> Bytte till ctrl-a.
<Kimmen> samma här
<Nafallo> Barre: pong
<Barre> Nafallo: oj... vilken latancy.....
<Barre> Nafallo: det löste sig, jag kunde själv.. jag är en stor pojke nu...
<Nafallo> Barre: bra bra.
<kodein> hurra!
<Nafallo> Barre: jag brukar inte titta pa IRC nar jag har semester. speciellt inte nar jag ar pa en annan kontinent utan dator ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: det är så 70-tal... inte ha dator, det är som att inte ha kläder jue...
<Nafallo> Barre: jag hade inte klader storre delen av tiden :-P
<kodein> nudistfasen?
<Barre> Nafallo: :X
<speakman> morrn
<spacebug-> morrn
<realubot> Här blir inte många barn gjorda.
<larsemil> Ny telefon idag!
<spacebug-> yay
<spacebug-> min kommer nog i slutet av veckan hoppas jag
<larsemil> också en s3?
 * andol tycker det är lite förvirrande att S3 har fått dubbla innebörder.
<larsemil> nu ska jag gå och hämta barn!
<coobra> larsemil: glöm inte att låsa in dom
<einand> SGS3
<einand> jag, så undrar jag var man gör med den telefonen, som jag inte kan göra på min lilla Defy Mini
<einand> är väl isf barometern, så jag missar möjligheten att mäta lufttrycket
<Ezim> wb maxjesy
<maxjesy> Ezim, tackar :)
<Ezim> maxjesy, allt väl mästerkocken?
<maxjesy> Ezim, joväl, allt fint, själv då grillmästarn`?
<maxjesy> gissa vad jag köpt?
<Ezim> maxjesy, haha... ju det är väl bra.. grilla igår :P
<Ezim> maxjesy, :P jag är faktiskt grym kock också..
<maxjesy> kan tänka mig det
<maxjesy> kurdiska grillkocken
<Ezim> maxjesy, :P inte bara grill din kaksi kolme :P...
<maxjesy> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/ljud-bild/foto-video/fototillbehor/blixtar-och-tillbehor/studiolampa-for-digitalfoto-video-p57427
<maxjesy> ingen gissade så jag bara länkar vad jag köpte istället
<maxjesy> så kan alla avundas mig
<Ezim> maxjesy, är du också fotonörd?
<Ezim> verkar vara inne i nördkretsar
<maxjesy> Ezim, näe, men behövde lite extra belysning för film
<maxjesy> så ja kan filma lite här hemma
<Ezim> maxjesy, vad för film?
<maxjesy> sånt jag kan leka med sen i blender
<maxjesy> har ju en vanlig kompaktkamera bara
<maxjesy> inte så bra upptagning i mörker
<Ezim> maxjesy, du älskar verkligen blender :)..
<maxjesy> måste ju lära mig så jag kan få jobb någon gång
<Ezim> maxjesy, :) bästa som hänt dig i cyberväg?
<maxjesy> helt klart .)
<Ezim> maxjesy, nice nice...
<maxjesy> om datorn hänger sig, kan det bero på ram-minnen?
<maxjesy> som är dåliga lr något
<Ezim> maxjesy, kan också vara program-bugg
<maxjesy> undrar vad det kan vara för program
<Ezim> drivrutiner till grafikkortet också en klassiker
<maxjesy> tror jag har senaste och de är ju windows :)
<Ezim> maxjesy, du kör ju windows... där bör ju allt funka :)
<Ezim> maxjesy, windows tillhandahåller väl inte uppdatering av grafikkort drivrutiner?
<maxjesy> jo de funkar men bara att det hänger sig när jag lämnar datorn
<maxjesy> Ezim, jag laddar ju dem från nvidia hemsidan
<Ezim> maxjesy, ja, du, windows är ju en bugg :)...
<maxjesy> näää
<Ezim> maxjesy, ju... :)
<gecko> +1
<maxjesy> någon som sett IRON SKY då?
<Ezim> maxjesy, ingen aning varför det hänger för dig... men glad är man :)
<maxjesy> :)
<maxjesy> ja får väl formatera om, ingen big deal
<Ezim> maxjesy, installera kubuntu och gör dig själv en tjänst.
<maxjesy> misstänker att jag ska köpa SSD diskar nästa månad
<maxjesy> aldrig mer buntu
<Ezim> maxjesy, varför inte kubuntu?
<maxjesy> bara strul
<gecko> maxjesy: Vad gör du då här i ett buntu-forum ?
<maxjesy> buntu funkar så dåligt på min dator
<Ezim> maxjesy, vad strula med kubuntu?
<Ezim> maxjesy, har du testat mageia någon ggr? riktigt kvalité dist. gillar den starkt.
<maxjesy> ljud, nätverk och så känns det segt
<Ezim> maxjesy, för mig fungerar det toppen...
<maxjesy> och otroligt svårt att få installerat
<maxjesy> omöjligt har det visat sig vara
<gecko> SBS ? :)
<Ezim> maxjesy, mageia kör med kernel 3.3, systemd och pulseaudio 2
<maxjesy> BDK
<Ezim> samt så har de egen nätverkshanterare
<defektz> så nöjd jag är. med min dator
<defektz> :)
<speakman> defektz: *noterar*
<Ezim> defektz, duhar något annat nick här med va?
<Ezim> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/F17_release_announcement
<Ezim> stor dag för många. fedora 17 är ute.
<speakman> Redan ute? Det som nyss släppts...
<Ezim> :)
<defektz> Ezim: dfxz
<defektz> :D
<defektz> Ezim: jag körde in 16 via netinstall igår juh! haha snacka om dåligt flyt
<Ezim> defektz, :) så kan det gå ibland..... om du tycker det är värt att uppgradera så gör det
<defektz> tröttnade ganska snabbt på fedora. kör arch igen
<defektz> alltså jag fick det att fungera smärtfritt. men saknade arch
<defektz> testade för att testa
<defektz> nu ska jag iväg o handla ohoy
<Ezim> defektz, gör så... arch-allergi har man :P
<Ezim> Philip5, välkommen guru...
<Ezim> swecarp avslöja att du börjat bygga igen
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> och tack
<Philip5> kommer ha lite mer tid att komma igen med sånt nu resten av veckan då jag har ledigt veckan ut nu :)
<Ezim> Philip5, nice
<Ezim> Philip5, vad tänker du börja bygga för roligt då?
<Ezim> Philip5, är du på pappa ledigt?
<Ezim> Philip5, din favorit dist har nyligen släppts :P
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<realubot> Hur länge ska nypotatis koka?
<realubot> Nypotatis är ny. Ubuntu 12.04 är också nytt. Ontopic.
<kodein> samma kriteria som för gammpotatis
<kodein> tills de är mjuka
<realubot> Jag är för tuff rö att koka nypotatisen. Jag rostar i ugnen. 20 min.
<realubot> *för
<kodein> då är det ju en akademisk fråga
<realubot> Jag försökte ansluta till ett trådlöst nät med WPA2-kryptering i dag. Det var mer komplicerat än jag trodde ...
<realubot> Det räcker inte med iwconfig utan man måste ha wpasupplicant.
<kodein> TYL.
<realubot> TYL?
<kodein> today you learned
<realubot> Text you later, står det när man googlar.
<realubot> Jag kokar nypotatisen i.a.f.
 * realubot insåg at than måste skala och dela nypotatisen om han ska rosta i ugn och då spricker 5-minuters regeln.
<realubot> Max. 5 minuter matöagning per dygn.
<realubot> *matlagning
<K350> Någon som vet hur man får det att fungera med RSS feeds i Elinks?
<swecarp> gokväll gecko
<swecarp> Ezim,  gokväll
<Ezim> tjenis swecarp
<Ezim> :) kurden gör mat...
<swecarp> vad blir det Ezim
 * swecarp tar en kopp kaffe och smörgås
<Ezim> blir en härlig röra samt lax och ris.
<Ezim> swecarp, har laxen i ugnen med lite grönt :)
<swecarp> låter gott
<Ezim> swecarp, själv?
<swecarp> sådär en fruktansvärd dag på jobbet telefon har stortsett ringt hekladagen
<Ezim> realubot, :) din matlagning äventyr är roliga följa... 5 min regeln :) haha
<Ezim> swecarp, okej... med andra ord jobbig dag på jobbet... nu är du med frugan och oss här
<Ezim> swecarp, vad för gott har du ätit eller kommer äta?
<K350> realubot: hittat något kul cui program?
<K350> realubot: tty-clock var najs. Inget särskillt..men trevligt
<swecarp> Ezim,  det blev lite kaffe och en macka
<Ezim> swecarp, låter ju helt okej för en jobbig dag som du har haft..
<swecarp> tror jag skall lägga mig en stund och vila
<Ezim> swecarp, oj, så illa.
<Ezim> bättre att du håller vaken gamla man
<Ezim> annars kommer du inte kunna sova senare
<Ezim> wb Philip5... du den obestämde :P
<Ezim> gecko och realubot få igång kanalen
<Ezim> rena sömnpiller
<Nafallo> battre an smutsiga
<Ezim> Nafallo, ?
<gecko> Nafallo: Anser du mig smutsig ?
<Ezim> gecko, jag hoppas han inte gör.
<gecko> Ezim: Tydligen är det så.
<Nafallo> RENA sömnpiller
<gecko> Oj. Svenska tecken. Duktig ponke
<Ezim> gecko, om han tycker så är han inte mycket bättre.
<gecko> Jabba. Imorgon blir det +8 och regn
<gecko> Har testat min nya kamera idag. Jisses vilken suverän kvalitet på HD-video
<gecko> Även vanliga bilder såklart
<gecko> 1,4 minuter video blev 240 mb
<Ezim> gecko, lägg upp på tuben :)...
<gecko> Ezim: Nä detta var ett test medans hustrun övningskörde :)
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/554679_10150842785332997_583277996_9686104_1296154096_n.jpg
<Ezim> gecko, lol... vänsterprasslar du med camen :P?
<einand> gecko: jag har ändrat så jag bara spelar in med 720, materialet blir på tok för stort för att hantera annars
<gecko> Ezim: Helt rätt. Hon skulle nog inte gilla att se det på tuben :)
<Ezim> gecko, haha
<gecko> einand: ok. Ja det räcker säkert
<Nafallo> pff. kop storre minneskort och en extern harddisk!
<gecko> Vaddå pff. har 16 GB så det räcker ganska långt
<gecko> Och i datorn så har jag 3,5 tb
<gecko> Och 2 externa på 500 Gb styck. Så det behövs inga pff
<Nafallo> bra. spela in i 1080p och sluta vara en sadan gnällsill :-)
<gecko> Sadan ? Menar du Sadam ?
<Ezim> gecko, ignorera Nafallo så mår ni båda bra...
<gecko> Ezim: Jag mår som en prins :)
<gecko> Ezim: Imorgon så ska jag åka och köpa ett värre objektiv
<gecko> Det är ju bara 20 mil att åka :)
<Ezim> gecko, jag är inte foto-frälst :)
<gecko> Ezim: Inte jag heller
<Ezim> gecko, du gillar video?
<gecko> Ezim: Men vill försöka bräcka några i vår fotoklubb :)
<gecko> Ezim: Jo jag gillar video mer
<Ezim> gecko, :) har ni fotoklubb i byn?
<gecko> Ezim: Jo otroligt nog
<Ezim> snart kommer nya kdenlive 0.91
<gecko> Ezim: Kdenlive är suveränt
<Ezim> gecko, du är ordföranden?
<Ezim> gecko, har du ppa så kommer du alltid ha det senaste
<Ezim> :)
<gecko> Ezim: Nope. Har fått nog av sådant
<gecko> Jag har ppa
<Ezim> gecko, använd utvecklarnas ppa.
<gecko> Japp
<Ezim> pålitliga ppa är ej pjåkiga
<Ezim> gecko, gillar du inte ppa så kan du alltid från launchpad dra ner filerna
<Ezim> man behöver ej egentligen dra ner ppa
<gecko> Ezim: Jo jag har ppa
 * gecko är sur för han måste ta in planteringar från balkongen pga kyla inatt
<Ezim> gecko, :) latmask
<defektz> haschplantorna
<defektz> som dom säger.
<gecko> Ezim: Japp. Men jag är gammal och skruplig också :)
<gecko> defektz: Är hasch det enda du känner till som växer ?
<defektz> gecko: nej
<defektz> jag har något som växer.
<Ezim> gecko, :) gammal och gammal. du är ung i andras ögon.
<gecko> Ezim: Helt rätt. Allt är relativt
<gecko> defektz: Förståndet ?
<Ezim> lol slag under bältet gecko vs defektz :)
<defektz> gecko: om det känns bättre.
<gecko> Knockout
<gecko> :D
<defektz> men kom igen säg nåt då, jag vet ju att du tänker
<defektz> :P
<defektz> sopa
<phnom> Morrn
<gecko> Sttavas "soppa" om det är mat du åsyftar :)
<defektz> phnom: morrn :)
<Ezim> defektz, varför är du så hård mot gecko?
<Ezim> vad folk är på gecko
<gecko> Ezim: Det spelar ingen roll :) Låt dom hållas
<defektz> Ezim: jag har anledningar. :) det finns säkert loggar på det! :D
<defektz> har hittat en serie, awake. gillar
<gecko> oggar gällande gecko? Tillåt mig tvivla. Men ta fram dom då
 * phnom kollar
<Ezim> defektz, kan du nämna något så jag slipper gå igenom loggar?
<phnom> Skum
<defektz> Ezim: det var något med att en oper inte kunde dölja ditt ip på freenode. "En op kan inte göra det, glöm det" var svaret. det var väl det som satte igång det hela
<gecko> Ezim: Bry dig inte om det. Han vet inte vad han menar
<defektz> och en oper och op är inte detsamma för mig iaf.
<defektz> sen blev han ledsen för att han blev kallad sopa
<defektz> :)
<Ezim> defektz, själv tycker jag op inte tillför något av värde
<gecko> Behövs mer än det för att jag ska bli ledsen unge man
<gecko> Ezim: Amen
<defektz> Ezim: nu gällde det just att dölja ip:t på freenode
<defektz> vilket en oper kan hjälpa till med
<defektz> om man inte fixxar det på något sätt via nickserv
<defektz> ska se avsnitt 3 nu. återkommer :) hej
<Ezim> defektz, okej.. må väl
<gecko> Jaq är sugen på en ny laptop. Men känns inte helt motiverat då jag bara nyttjar denna för webben och IRC
<kodein> köp en låda whisky istället, då
<gecko> Och allt funkar klockrent med ubuntu 12.04 i den. Hm
<gecko> Dricker inte starksprit
<kodein> aldrig för sent att börja
<gecko> Jag avstår den lärdomen
<kodein> nå, du kan ju låta bli att dricka det
<kodein> om du nu ändå var inne på att konsumera saker du inte behöver
<einand> a bit photoshoped https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/578111_10150842837212997_583277996_9686357_1389878154_n.jpg
<einand> en IrcOp kan "dölja" ditt ip, men för eller senare kommer det synas ändå'
<einand> han sa att du skulle köpa en låda wisky, inte att du skulle dricka den ;)
<Ezim> einand, gimped låter bättre :P
<Ezim> einand, är det tjejen?
<einand> Japp
<Ezim> einand, intresserad av burkar också?
<gecko> Problemet är löst. jag skänker denna laptop till dottern. Och då måste jag ju köpa en ny :)
<Ezim> gecko, :) du kunde annars skänka den till mig
<gecko> Ezim: Jo om du varit min son så
<Ezim> gecko, måste jag vara din son för få en laptop från dig? :)
<gecko> :D
<Ezim> gecko, :) jag är som den sonen du aldrig fick, men nu är jag här :P.
<gecko> Ezim: Förvisso är det kanske så. För jag har bara en dotter. Men..... :)
<Ezim> :) bra... skicka den bara
<einand> Ezim: burkar?
<Ezim> einand, datorer och operativsystem/it
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<gecko> Nu ska jag kolla på nätet efter en lämplig laptop för mig. för denna ska till dottern på fredag
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<Ezim> gecko, :) svikare...
<einand> Ezim: nä, hon är intresserad av annat. Dock träffades vi på ir
<einand> irc
<Ezim> einand, okej... här?
<einand> Ezim: nä, en rollspels kanal
<gecko> Hur mäts detta med tum på en bärbar egentligen. Är det diagonalt över skärmen ?
<einand> stämmer
<einand> är så på alla skärmar
<gecko> Ok
<Ezim> einand, okej.. nörd-grej :)
<gecko> Nog duger det med en AMD
<Ezim> gecko, processor eller graffe?
<gecko> AMD Dual Core-processor
<Ezim> gecko, ja, då... det lär vara bra nog
<Ezim> gecko, varför är det så tyst om realubot?
<Ezim> idlar han också nu?
<gecko> Ezim: Min laptops nyttjas inte för några avancerade saker
<gecko> Ezim: Han fyllknoppar nog
<Ezim> gecko, du gör ju screencast
<Ezim> samt redigerar bilder/filmer
<Ezim> så visst hyfsad avancerad är det allt :)
<gecko> Ezim: Men det gör jag i mina stationära
<gecko> denna blev jag sugen på. HP G6-2011 15,6" bärdar med Intel Core i5, 4GB RAM och 500GB hårddisk
<Ezim> gecko, gå för sdd om du ska köpa laptop
<Ezim> menar ssd :)
<gecko> Ezim: Nja. Det blir för dyrt då. och behövs nog inte
<Ezim> gecko, det förlänger ju batteritiden
<gecko> Ezim: Äää. Inte spelar det någon roll för mig
<Haffe> Ezim: Gör det så mycket skillnad att det är märkbart?
<Ezim> Haffe, av de som har ssd påstås det.. har själv ingen tyvärr
<Ezim> gecko, :) snabbare boot-tid och mindre laptop-väsen då?
<gecko> Ezim: Iof. Men det är inget jag störs av speciellt
 * gecko har dålig hörsel och hör inga fläktar :)
<Ezim> gecko, :) okej...
<gecko> Och om det tar 5 sekunder mer att boota spelar heller ingen roll.  Jag har gott om tid
<Ezim> gecko, bra :)...
<Ezim> gecko, när ska du gå över till kde-land?
<gecko> Ezim: Jag har varit där och vänt tillbaka efter ett tag
<Ezim> gecko, hur kan man vända tillbaks?
<Ezim> hur lyckades du? själv har man fastnat.
<gecko> Ezim: Funka utmärkt för mig :)
<Haffe> Jag var lite sugen på en 256 gb SSD i min laptop.
<Haffe> Min plånbok var inte sugen.
<gecko> Men å andra sidan är jag gammal och klok
<gecko> Ezim: Skämt å sido så var det något jag hakade upp mig på. Men nu kommer jag inte ihåg vad
<Ezim> gecko, för mig har kde blivit den kraftfullaste DE därute för tillfället.
<Ezim> bra med inställnings möjlighet. lätt ändra efter eget tycke. stabilt. sedan älskar man bara kwin :).
<gecko> Ezim: kwin=kvinns ?
<Ezim> gecko, det är compiz men stabilare :)
<gecko> Ezim: Jag har då aldrig haft några bekymmer med compz
<Ezim> gecko, så fort man leker med ccsm
<Ezim> med unity då kan man lätt knasa till det
<Ezim> sedan är kwin integrerad med kde
<Ezim> så det proffsigt ut
<Philip5> Ezim: vad skulle karpen göra?
<Ezim> Philip5, vem är karpen?
<Philip5> swecarp
<HakanS> Philip5: Han skulle lägga sig en stund och vila
<Philip5> gammal man som behöver sin vila
<Philip5> rapport är slut på tv då är det sovdags :)
<Philip5> Ezim: tänkte strax premiär-uppladda till min ppa på launchpad för Precise :D
<HeMan> någon som kör Kerberos över enbard IPv6?
<Philip5> HeMan: du för du är mr ipv6 ;)
<HeMan> min KDC har slutat lyssna på IPv6, mycket irriterande
<Ezim> Philip5, :) nice.
<Philip5> jäklar vad jag har varit törstig nu hela kvällen efter att ha ätit kebab...
<Ezim> :) Philip5 var åt du?
<Philip5> Ezim: jalla jalla
<Ezim> helt okej
<Philip5> jo men törstig blev jag
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> Philip5, något för dig? http://millertechnologies.net/downloads
<Philip5> vad är det?
<Ezim> Philip5, arch men för de som inte orkar gå alla stegen
<Philip5> nä
<Ezim> ju
<Ezim> :)
<Philip5> det är inget för mig
<Ezim> Philip5, bra det :P.
<Ezim> Philip5, för du är kubuntus språkrör här
<Ezim> :)
<HakanS> Alla i denna kanal borde vara språkrör för Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Lubuntu och Xubuntu.
<Ezim> HakanS, +1
<gecko> HakanS: Mao så bannar vi alla som inte nyttjar en form av buntu
<gecko> Eller skriver om win
<gecko> Perfekt :)
<spacebug-> men attans då. Glömt starta fodling@home på servern efter det planerade strömavbrottet vi hade i fredags. Jaja vi jobbar oss upp mot plats 2900 iaf :)
<gecko> Undrar varför det ska finnas så många laptops att välja på. Jag blir villrådig
<HeMan> ha! hittade kdc-problemet
<Ezim> gecko, så hårda bör vi ej vara här.
<gecko> Ezim: Hårda men rättvisa. Precis som fantomen
<gecko> Ezim: Nu vet iof inte op vad rättvisa innebär
<Ezim> :) du är allt go
<gecko> Ezim: Nu låter du som alla kvinnorna i denna byhåla :D
<Ezim> ola8395, wb. fått ordning på nätet?
<gecko> Nu är frågan. Att vara eller icke vara. Uppe
<lag^> SÃ¥klart!
<lag^> vara.
<lag^> uppe.
<gecko> Jo men jag har varit uppe sen 07. Och det tar på en lathund
<lag^> Jag har också.
<lag^> inte sover jag för det.
<gecko> lag^: Ok. men det lär skilja ca 40 år mellan oss i ålder
<lag^> Tror du? :<
<gecko> Jo
<lag^> Iofs. Jag har ju inte hunnit bli 40 än. Så kanske.
<ola8395> Ezim , jag tror det , har funkat nu några omstarter utan hastighetssänkning
<Ezim> nice nice
<gecko> Du har nog inte passaterat 30 heller
<lag^> för att passera 30, ska man ha fyllt 30 eller 31?
<gecko> Fyllt 30
<lag^> Dåså!
<gecko> Ok. :)
<lag^> NÃ¥?
<lag^> 40 år?
<ola8395> Ezim ,tänkte ifall d börjar strula igen så kan jag posta på pastebin min datorspecifikation så vi kan försöka lösa det utifrån det
<Ezim> ola8395, låter bra
<Ezim> får du ej svar här prova också forumet
<ola8395> Ezim , d ska jag göra
<gecko> lag^: Om du menar mig så är jag 58
<lag^> Wow, nästan 40 år!
<gecko> Det du unga fröken :D
<lag^> !
<Ezim> lag^, hur går det med ubuntu?
<lag^> Ezim: förjäkla bra!
<gecko> Sköt er snyggt nu flickor och pojkar. Sovdags
<Ezim> lag^, skönt. kör du med unity?
<lag^> Aldrig?
<lag^> jag kör iofs lubuntu
<Ezim> lag^, oj... lubuntu det hör man inte varje dag här
<Ezim> vilken version?
<lag^> Ezim: senaste
<Ezim> lag^, nice... lubuntu gänget är fantastiska människor
<lag^> Okej
<Ezim> lag^, du har en snabb, elegant och resurssnåll dist. :)
<lag^> Dåså!
<Ezim> lag^, har jag fel? :)
<lag^> ingen aning :<
<Ezim> vad kan ram-användningen vara efter boot. runt 90 mb ram?
<Ezim> lag^, snabb boot-tid måste du ha märkt. att programmen laddar snabbare i lubuntu måste du märkt. elegant kanske är subjektivt... resurssnål kan du ju enkelt kolla med systemövervakaren
<lag^> jag gillar inte terminalen i lubuntu :(
<Ezim> bör ju ta mindre cpu
<lag^> så tog hem gnome-terminalen
<Ezim> lag^, har du testat terminator?
<lag^> nej :o
<Ezim> lag^, kanske något du kommer gilla
<Ezim> lag^, installera htop och du kommer ha koll på det mesta
<lag^> Får kolla nån gång
<Ezim> lag^, gör så.. när jag sist körde lubuntu med min gamla laptop så var boot-tiden väl runt 15 sekunder från grub till skrivbordet :)
<lag^> Ezim: Jag brukar trycka på power, och sedan gör jag annat
<lag^> typ går ut i köket eller går på toa eller nåt
<lag^> tittar inte på den direkt :<
<lag^> så intressant är det inte
<Ezim> lag^, :) du kommer ju inte hinna gå utanför dörren innan den är klar
<lag^> Ezim: Jag tycker att du ska lugna ner dig nu :(
<Ezim> lag^, nehe... :P
<markus> en väldigt liten del av världens envåldshärskare är kvinnor
<markus> det behövs kvinnliga förebilder
<markus> kvotering?
<lag^> Här har du mig markus
<lag^> Vad ska jag göra?
<markus> du berätta för mig =)
<markus> ditt namn är min lag
<markus> öh...
<lag^> Jag är lagen!
<markus> du får envåldshärska lite lagen
<markus> (lagom)
<lag^> :o
 * markus tar tillbaxa det
<lag^> Jaha :o
<einand> larsemil: vaken?
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> Jag vaknade just.
<einand> realubot: godmorgon
<realubot> Somnade efter maten som vanligt.
<realubot> einand: God morgon.
 * realubot inser mer och mer värdet av att använda en tjänst för att vara online 24/7.
<realubot> Sov 19-23, typ.
<realubot> 4h.
<realubot> Det här håller inte ...
<realubot> einand: Bästa sättet att ansluta til WPA2 från Terminalen är ...?
<realubot> wpa_cli seems to be the shit.
<realubot> Det var inte helt okomplicerat att ansluta till ett nät med WPA2 från Terminalen. Inget för nybörjare.
<realubot> Varför har ni inte tipsat mig om wicd-cli?
<realubot> Vad är det här för lågstatussupportkanal?
<realubot> Och wicd-curses ..
 * realubot like.
<einand> wpa_password och vad nu det andra heter
<einand> det är aslätt iaf
<realubot> wpa_passphrase
<realubot> MEnar du?
<realubot> Som ingår i wpasupplicant?
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-30
<K350> terminal-verktyg som visar div info om en fil?
<realubot> K350: wicd-curses
<realubot> K350: Är et tintressant program för att ansluta till trådlösa nätverk.
<realubot> K350: Och kommandot file visar info om en fil.
<K350> realubot: ska ta en titt på det programmet :-)
<K350> realubot: det var kommandot "stat" jag letade efter
<K350> realubot: Vet du hur man öppnar menyn i midnight commander - annat än med musen?
<macrobat> F2 ?
<realubot> http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/flamer-highly-sophisticated-and-discreet-threat-targets-middle-east
<larsemil> einand: japp!
<Haffe> Hejsan.
<gecko> Blott en dag
 * Markk ringer till Das Polizei och meddelar att det finns en blottande gecko i kanylen.
<gecko> :)
<larsemil> morrn
<gecko> Ska bli intressant att se vad denna dag har att erbjuda
<Markk> Nej.
<Markk> Det enda du kommer få se är insidan av häktet.
<Markk> :D
<Markk> Nej, nu var det skämtet över.
<gecko> Fri mat är bra
<Markk> Hur står det till med alla trevliga människor, och realubot?
<Markk> gecko: Inte direkt någon god mat där.
<gecko> Jasså. men det är väl föda iaf
<Markk> Det hoppsa jag
<Markk> :)
<andol> Markk: Blev det ordning på DNSen sen då?
<Markk> andol: Näe, jag kastade över det till en kollega som borde kunna det bättre.
<Markk> Ska be han visa mig var det är vi ska pilla.
<gecko> Jag kollade upp detta med datorgarantier igår. Och det gör inget att jag installerar linux i en ny dator och tar bort win
<Markk> Det ska inte påverka.
<Markk> Du förlorar antagligen supporten dock, för datortillverkare supporterar (vanligtvis) endast operativsystemet som är medföljande.
<Markk> Men hårdvarusupporten bör finnas kvar.
<gecko> Markk< Jo det var så dom sa också
<Markk> :)
<gecko> Men vad i fridens dagar nu
<gecko> Jag har inte anslutit via något telia
<Markk> Jodå
<gecko> Aha. Det är vår TL som leker itmannen igen
<Markk> 3G.
<gecko> Undrar varför
<gecko> Citat.  (~HakanS@host-95-199-20-23.mobileonline.telia.com) gick in i #ubuntu-se HakanS har avslutat (Client Quit) itmannen~itmannen@host-95-199-20-23.mobileonline.telia.com) gick in i #ubuntu-se
<gecko> Dvs. samma IP.
<gecko> Oerhört tragiskt att en TL ska hålla på och trixa med andras nick
<gecko> I detta fallet HakanS
<Markk> Hm?
<andol> gecko: Givet att det där faktiskt vart HakanS då.
<gecko> andol< Japp. utan tvekan. men jag fattar inte orsaken. För det är inte första gången
<gecko> Men nu är det annat än detta som gäller
<kodein> *fnizz*
<speakman> gmorrn
<kodein> speakman: kjamiz
<speakman> kodein: Lägg av. Får trauman från Lunarstorm-tiden. Och då var jag inte ens medlem där.
<kodein> :(((((((((((
<andol> kodein: NÃ¥got skoj i morgonkaffet? :)
<kodein> andol: kan man kalla det kaffe?
<speakman> Nu är det mer pussOchKram++;
<kodein> jaha.
<Haffe> Fisk.
<Markk> Hur många surrealister behövs det för att skruva i en glödlampa?
<Markk> Fisk.
<kodein> så arkaiskt med glödlampor
<kodein> snart ska väl bilar drivas medelst tusentals små explosioner också
<Haffe> Eller generera elektrisk kraft medelst ångmaskin.
<Markk> Dieselelektrisk bil.
 * Barre suckar djupt
<Barre> *suck*
<jolaren> jag vill köpa en .ut domän, verkar finns men hittar ingen som erbjder de
<kodein> det finns väl ingen sådan
<jolaren> nä, verkar ha blivit lurad utav några google sidor
<speakman> Kan man inte köpa sig egna TLDs nu för tiden?
<jolaren> ".le" verkar inte finnas heller
<kodein> det kostar ju en rund slant, men jag läste nåt om att stockholm ansökt om .stockholm
 * speakman ska ansöka om .local
<kodein> den är väl reserverad.
<larsemil> Barre: hur går det i fiberdjungeln
<speakman> pengar löser allt - sedan tar man igen det på alla system i världen som använder suffixen.
<kodein> .sthlm hade ju varit mindre lamt, kantycka
<Haffe> Vad är elektricitet?
<Haffe> Det är något konstigt med det.
<Barre> larsemil: sådär, jag har så sjukt mycket på jobb och privat att jag inte hunnit fixa något.....
<jolaren> ".ad" verkar ju finnas dock
<jolaren> det e ju kul
<jolaren> Finns en del försäljare men hittar inga seriösa
<jolaren> http://www.marcaria.com/domains/andorra/andorra-domain-registration-ad.asp känns lite hustle
<jolaren> Vem erbjuder mest domäner i Sverige btw?
<larsemil> jolaren: http://www.godaddy.com/ har de flesta
<jolaren> thx
<HakanS> Hund: Hej. Vet du vad som hänt med fd.svensons forum-konto?
<Hund> HakanS, Ingen aning. Det där händer lite då och då. Men någon har påtvingat en återaktivering eller vad det heter så det är löst.
<HakanS> Hund: Han bör ha fått ett mejl med aktiveringslänk då?
<Hund> HakanS, Japp
<HakanS> Hund: Han uppger att han mejlat forum-admin om att han vill ha ett nytt lösenord. Något du känner till?
<Hund> HakanS, Japp och han har fått svar. http://pastebin.com/f8mtxf1s
<HakanS> Hund: När fick han detta?
<Hund> HakanS, 20 timmar sedan.
<HakanS> Hund: Bra. Vad han själv skriver har han mejlat forum-admin 4 gånger  förra veckan i detta ärende.
<HakanS> Hund: https://plus.google.com/118009033180138052433/posts och http://ubuntu.se/entries/983-Valet-ubuntu-se-org-Vad-H%C3%A4nde
<Hund> HakanS, lol. Han får se till att kolla sin mail.
<speakman> Har under en längre period haft ett märkligt fenomen i Google Chrome (och Chromium) där sidor med Flash knappt fungerar. Har man YouTube i en flik, exempelvis, och sedan växlar bort till en annan flik för att sedan gå tillbaka till youtube-fliken så fastnar innehållet från den andra fliken kvar och ljudet från filmen som går tystnar. Sedan kan det vara tji helvete att få igång videon igen.
<speakman> Det spelar heller ingen roll om det är Flash som körs. HTML5-videos gör precis lika dant.
<speakman> Ideer på vad det kan bero på?
<Haffe> Är det någon här som har kollat på tv-apparaterna som netonet säljer under märket andersson? Jag har googlat en del, och några säger att det är skräp. Andra säger att de är jättebra.
<kodein> det är väl nån form av oem, så kan man hitta modellen under annat namn så borde det ju nästan gå att få ut huruvida specifik modell är nåt att ha eller inte
<kodein> ska du skaffa dumburk igen?
<Haffe> Jag har hört massor av saker.
<Haffe> Jag är sugen på en tvspelsterminal.
<kodein> jag har också hört mycket
<Haffe> Jo, fast just nu har jag hört sådana saker som att andersson köper in de billigaste panelerna de kan få tag på på spotmarknaden. Så det kan vara olika paneler till och med i samma modell.
<kodein> det låter förstås inte otänkbart det heller
<Haffe> Det är kanske bättre att lägga de där 1000:- extra och köpa en märkes-tv.
<Haffe> Det var inte ens 1000:- skillnad.
<Haffe> Det är 300:- skillnad mellan en andersson och en LG.
<speakman> LG <3
<Haffe> mmm.
<Haffe> Undrar om jag med ren vilja kan tvinga batteriet i min laptop att ladda fortare.
<speakman> köpte en plasma full hd (icke 3d) för under 6tkr. Otrolig bild för dom pengarna.
<Haffe> Jag kollar på en LG 42".
<Haffe> Det kostar 3900:-.
<speakman> min är 50" så lär väl vara typ samma tv
<Haffe> Ok.
<kodein> ström och signal in, bild ut
<kodein> you can't explain that
<Haffe> Ifall vi låter udda vara jämt.
<Ezim> Philip5, nu har man :) fått kubuntu så vackert att det bör vara olagligt.
<Philip5> hehe
<Ezim> http://i.imgur.com/JdfGW.png
<Ezim> Philip5, :) vad tycks?
<Philip5> strax... ska bara ladda upp några paket till LP
<Ezim> nice du har börjat
<Philip5> jo jag har en del som jag fixat lokalt här som ska upp
<Philip5> men det blir lite av en kedja av paket
<Ezim> Philip5, vilka är det som ska upp?
<Philip5> jag kör ett väldigt default kde-utseende
<Ezim> Philip5, okej... tycker det ser okej ut... men det här :P är mums
<Philip5> just nu är det openni, opencv, mlt, fri0r, csound och kdenlive som åker upp
<Ezim> Philip5, varför lägger du upp kdenlive när utvecklaren själv har ppa för det?
<Philip5> för att vi inte bygger mot samma grejer och att jag vill ha mitt eget
<Philip5> inte massa olika ppar
<Ezim> Philip5, okej... du gör ju alltid som du vill :P
<Philip5> exakt :)
<Ezim> Philip5, du är galning så du vet :P..
<Ezim> Philip5, har du byggt digikam då?
<Philip5> inte någon nyare än 2.5 än
<Philip5> 2.6 final kommer när som helst också
<Ezim> Philip5, det är väl den kubuntu 12.04 kommer från start
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> det är senaste stable
<Ezim> Philip5, okej... ser du fram emot 2.6 :)?
<Philip5> jovars. jag ha ju kör 2.6 rc
<Philip5> vilken dålig karma jag hunnit på på LP då när jag varit inaktiv sista tiden
<andol> Philip5: Finns ju ett uppenbart botemedel? :)
<Philip5> andol: bli mer aktiv igen :D
<delhage> LP?
<Philip5> launchpad
<Philip5> ser att jag bara har byggt typ 2 paket på två månader.... bad for karma
<delhage> ah
<spacebug-> när ska jag lära mig att inte debattera på internetforum? Det bor ju bara troll där
<Ezim> spacebug-, +1
<einand> facebook is down :(
<kodein> spacebug-: välkommen till irc, då
<spacebug-> tack kodein ;)
<peppis> Någon som vet någon bra musik spelare att spela upp musik  med?
<einand> jag gillar spotify
<kodein> en musikspelare för musikuppspelning, eh?
<spacebug-> audacious
<kodein> mpd
<Philip5> amarok
<Markk> Det är något jag hade svårt med i Ubuntu (när jag körde Ubuntu som workstation-OS).
<Markk> Jag älskar Winamp.
<speakman> xmm2
<speakman> xmss
<speakman> xmms
<speakman> tredje gången gillt
<speakman> http://www.xmms.org/
<peppis> Någon som vet någon bra musik spelare att spela upp musik  med?
<Markk> Och jag hittade verkligen ingen värdig ersättare som bara fungerade, hade global hotkeys som inte strulade, sjysst musikbibliotek och najs EQ.
<Markk> peppis: Finns många bra musikspelare.
<Ezim> Markk, det finns ju motsvarande i linux. som mer eller mindre ser ut exakt som winamp.
<Markk> Ezim: Nepp
<Ezim> Markk, ju... :)
<Markk> Ezim: xmms och xmms2 är inte några värdiga ersättare.
<peppis> Markk: Vilka
<peppis> ?
<Ezim> Markk, audacious
<Markk> peppis: Men VLC är sjysst att spela musik i, lite tradigare om man vill ha musikbibliotek.
<Markk> peppis: VLC bara fungerar.
<peppis> Markk: ok
<Ezim> peppis, jag gillar clementine
<Ezim> som jag tycker tillsammans med amarok är dom absolut bästa
<Ezim> sedan finns miro/rhytmbox/banshee
<Ezim> samtliga är riktig bra
<larsemil> jag kör bara spotify. :)
<Ezim> peppis, testa clementine.. du kommer gilla
<Ezim> larsemil, man kan köra spotify från clementine :)
 * einand känner sig lite låg nu
<Ezim> einand, något speciellt som har fått dig känna så?
<peppis> Ezim: jag ska testa.
<einand> Ezim: Ja, dystra omständigheter har fått mig att reklamera 65kr till min bank, för köp av en pizza
<Ezim> einand, okej... i-landsproblem
<einand> Ezim: pizzabagaren var dum i huvudet, skickade hem en pizza till mig utan fyllning, vägrar ta ansvar för det.
<spacebug-> hehe
<einand> Först tänkte jag inte bry mig, för misstag är misstag. Men så irriterar han mig hela tiden, så jag blev sur.
<einand> troligtvis var det inte ens misstag, utan hans "hämd" för att han är symaptisör med min granne
<Ezim> http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2012/05/30/the-document-foundation-announces-libreoffice-3-5-4/
<itmannen> Medlemsmöte 24/5. Är inte det ganska gammal info
<kodein> det är att vara ute i god tid, snarare.
<itmannen> Om det stått 2013 så har du rätt
<itmannen> Men nu står det dag och månad. Vilket betyder innevarande år
<kodein> i din hjärna, kanske.
<itmannen> Enligt gängsle regler
<kodein> Enligt gängse regler i din hjärna, kanske.
<itmannen> Jisses vad du pratar strunt
<HakanS> ops! | Kan ni ta bort infon om medlemsmöte i Topic, så slipper itmannen reta sig på det.
<HakanS> ops!
<itmannen> Det är en stor skillnad på att reta upp sig på något och konstarera att något är kvar som borde vara borta om ansvariga skött sina åtaganden
<kodein> så sorgligt.
<itmannen> Och när ansvariga är blinda så är det bra att andra kan vara till hjälp
<kodein> du måste vara en av de största petimätrar jag nånsin råkat på.
 * itmannen är duktigt på att hjälpa till om sådant
<kodein> du borde kanske be någon operera bort pinnen ur arslet
<itmannen> kodein: Vem skrev du det till ?
<kodein> fundera på det du
<itmannen> kodein: Nä tala om istället så slipper vi sitta ock gissa
<einand> jasså, itmannen du är tillbaka med ditt vanliga nick nu igen ;)
<itmannen> einand: Jo så att inte HakanS kan sno det igen som han brukar göra
<einand> ok
<itmannen> einand: Det blev inget objektiv idag. Blev upptagen så det blir imorgon
<itmannen> Men jag är vansinnigt impad över bildkvaliten på denna nya
<einand> :)
<einand> har du några bilder man kan få se?
<itmannen> einand: Jo men jag sitter i fel dator just nu
 * itmannen  har gjort en god gärning idag
<itmannen> Och det händer inte varje dag
<kodein> du stannade inomhus, alltså.
<itmannen> Jag köpte en sprillans ny laptop till min dotter och skickade iväg
<itmannen> Gissa om hon kommer att jubla
<Ezim> itmannen, är tillbaks :).
<Ezim> itmannen, skulle du inte ha nya laptopen till dig själv?
<Ezim> itmannen, installera ubuntu på den. allt annat är tjänstefel :).
<itmannen> Ezim: Jag ångrade mig. Bättre att hon får en ny
<Ezim> itmannen, :) innan du skickar iväg den installera ubuntu..
<Ezim> annars kommer jag jaga dig :P
<itmannen> Ezim: Tyvärr så går den direkt från affären här
<Ezim> dottern lär bli glad
<itmannen> Ezim: Jo hon vet inte om det :)
<Ezim> itmannen, skämtade. snällt av dig att köpa en laptop åt dottern.
<itmannen> Ezim: Lite plåster på såren. För jag har inte varit ett föredöme som farsa
<Ezim> itmannen, alla gör vi våra fel.
<itmannen> Ezim: Jag flyttade från dom när hob var 4 år. Och bara sporadikst hållt kontakten
<einand> hur gammal är hon?
<Ezim> itmannen, okej. det är synd att du gjorde det.
<itmannen> einand: Nu är hon 31 och har en dotter på 7
<Ezim> dvs att du höll kontakten så glest
<itmannen> Moffas lilla ögonsten :)
<Ezim> :) gulligt
<itmannen> Ezim: Visst. Med facit i hand så
<itmannen> Men senaste 3 åren så har vi hittat varandra igen :)
<Ezim> itmannen, härligt.
<itmannen> Men nog om detta offtopic
<Ezim> itmannen, du kan väl adoptera realubot?
<kodein> medhåll.
<kodein> och ta bort hans datorprivilegier
<itmannen> Ezim: Gud förbjude :D
<Ezim> itmannen, tror du skulle få ordning på honom.
<Ezim> kodein, nu är du väl hård :).
<einand> Friends:
<einand> Take the following steps to help prevent infection on your computer:
<einand> Protect yourself against social engineering attacks.
<einand> Use strong passwords.
<kodein> nä, det är inte mer än rätt
<itmannen> Ezim: Det tror jag också iof. Men det är nog en snäll liten krabat
<itmannen> Hur många tror att det har snöat här hos mig idag ?
<itmannen> +1
<Ezim> :) snöat nu?
<itmannen> Så mina uteblommor är nu i vardagsrummet
<itmannen> Japp
<itmannen> Lappland du vet
<Ezim> :) ja juste däruppe kan det ske konstigheter.
<itmannen> Ett landskap som Gud har glömt
<itmannen> Muhammed också för den delen
<Ezim> itmannen, muhammed var en profet inte gud.
<itmannen> Ezim: jaja. det är samma skrot och korn :)
<Ezim> :) muslimer tror inte på 3-enighetsprincipen som kristna anser är central i deras lära
<Ezim> itmannen, nja, det är stor skillnad.
<itmannen> Ezim: Inte i mina ögon
<bamsefar> Prata gärna religion nån annanstans.
<Ezim> bamsefar, du har nog rätt. bäst hålla den diskussionen via PM.
<itmannen> Ojdå. OP vaknade helt plötsligt.
<itmannen> :D
<Ezim> itmannen, det är väl bra :).
<itmannen> Ezim: Visst. men dom väljer sina tillfällen väl må jag säga
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> itmannen, undrar vilka alla som är OP härinne.
<itmannen> Allt annat skräp som skrivs passerar utan vidare från sina axelbröder
<kodein> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-se list
<itmannen> !op
<ubot2> Factoid 'op' not found
<itmannen> Ezim: Fråga bamse. Han borde veta
<itmannen> bamsefar: Vilka är OP här?
<kodein> itmannen: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-se list
<kodein> Ezim: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-se list
<itmannen> Jag skulle vilja ha svaret direkt från en OP
<itmannen> Som tydligen är vaken och här
<itmannen> Men något svar kan man nog titta i stjärnorna efter
<kodein> QQ
<Ezim> nu har man gjort sitt för ett tag på forumet
<defektz> installerar windows7.
<defektz> i kvm
<defektz> men det går lite långsamt
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org
<defektz> hej amelija
<HakanS> amelia: Tack för hjälpen.
<Ezim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEwOTU
<defektz> najs
<Ezim> einand, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEwMjA
<Ezim> något för dig
<phnom> Morrn
<Ezim> phnom, hej.
<andol> larsemil: Jomentitta, www.dalnix.se ser ju helt plötsligt ett helt decenium modernare ut :)
<phnom> Jag diggar framförallt bloggen.
<andol> Sedärja!
<HeMan> larsemil: hur mycke minne får man på web-hotellet?
<HeMan> larsemil: skulle vilja kunna köra Drupal
<Ezim> undrar hur många fedora användare vi har här
<Ezim> tänkte fråga om någon kör fedora 17
<HeMan> har just satt igång nedtankning av F17
<HeMan> ska prova på min laptop tänkte jag
 * andol kan nästan tänka sig att amelia kör Fedora 17.
<HeMan> men jag kör Ubuntu på allt annat
<defektz> där sa du något.
<defektz> kanske skulle köra fedora på lappisen. den vill man ju att den ska vara odödlig
<defektz> fast det var ju meckigt att få igång backlight o det där..
<Ezim> HeMan, berätta gärna om din erfarenhet.
<Ezim> defektz, samma sak...
<Ezim> defektz, kör du nvidia?
<defektz> intel
<Ezim> defektz, okej hade rekommenderat annars smartdimmer eller nvclock
<defektz> ok
<defektz> nvclock använde jag för längesen då jag ägde ett nvidia. men det var inte så häftigt då
<Ezim> defektz, http://askubuntu.com/questions/57236/unable-to-change-brightness-in-a-lenovo-laptop
<johanbr> intel borde väl normalt funka utan problem, så länge det inte är poulsbo
<Ezim> bör vara samma sak för fedora
<defektz> det funkar klockrent förutom att jag måste trixxa lite med grub för att överhuvudtaget kunna ställa upp ljuset
<Ezim> defektz, jaha... är det där med apci os
<Ezim> något?
<defektz> ja det och se till att acer_wmi ligger i samma rad
<Ezim> okej då hänger jag med
<Ezim> :) då kan du fixa det själv
<defektz> ja men det e lite surt bara :)
<Ezim> defektz, kanske får bita på det sura äpplet först för sedan nå allt gott :P
<defektz> fedåra 17 påväg.
<defektz> tar live-dvdn denna gången.
<defektz> err cd
<Ezim> defektz, heja heja :)...
<defektz> *bränner*
<Ezim> defektz, vad hände med gamla hederliga liveusb :)?
<defektz> usbportarna pajade. båda två
<Ezim> defektz, ajaj... själv har man 4 st... du kan få 1 av mig... :P
<defektz> hade behövts.
<Ezim> kan tänka mig... kör du med rw skivor?
<itmannen> Nu har jag sett på Tv vad jag ska bli. En Budda-munk. För dom får inte göra ett dyft, utan alla andra måste betjäna dom
<Ezim> itmannen, haha du har inte riktigt förstått buddhiska munkar livsval :P
<itmannen> Ezim: Jo det har jag. Sitta still och bli uppassad
<defektz> jag kör med sd-kort och dvd-rw cd-rw cd-r dvd-r
<defektz> :D
<Ezim> itmannen, kom ihåg att du även inte bör vara uppkopplad då :P
<itmannen> Ezim: har dom inte internet via budismen
<Ezim> itmannen, dom är ju inte så för elektronik :)
<HakanS> Ezim: Han får väl ha en betjänt som skriver här vad han gör.
<Ezim> HakanS, haha.
<itmannen> Ezim: Ok. Dom lär kommunicera via tanken då
<Ezim> itmannen, du gör ju nu inte så mycket hemmet. tror du har det bättre än dessa munkar :P...
<Ezim> skulle vilja se itmannen som en munk :).
<itmannen> Ezim:  Va. Gör inte jag mycket i vårt hem ? Jag finns ju till. det räcker långt det
<Ezim> itmannen, finns till för exakt vad :)?
<Ezim> Philip5, ska du se matchen ikväll?
<itmannen> Ezim: För att jag bara finns vid liv och kan beskådas
<Ezim> itmannen, haha... din fru måste verkligen tycka om dig
<Ezim> :)
<defektz> det var ju segt att jag inte kan se ett skit. använder fedora grub på live-cdn?
<Ezim> defektz, ja, dom bör... vet ej om de dock har gått över till grub 2 eller ännu kör grub legacy
<itmannen> Ezim: Tycka om ?. jag är hennes Gud :)
<tiina> Hej jag har problem med Evolution och länkar som man öppnar kraschar min dator??
<Ezim> itmannen, jesus lär bli avund :)...
<itmannen> Ezim: Inte bara Jesus. Tänk på alla andra gamla kärringar här i byhålan :D
<defektz> nuså :) nu funkar det. det gick att ändra raden innan man bootade. det var ju bra
<tiina> Hej någon som kunde hjälpa mig med Evolution Länkar som krachar min dator?
<defektz> tiina: vad är det för länk då?
 * itmannen funderar på vilken laptop jag köpte idag. Har glömt
<tiina> alla länkar inne i evolution eller andra dokument eller bildlänkar på skrivbordet
<Ezim> tiina, får du något med: Segmentation fault
<tiina> dator skärmen blir svart eller randig eller vit inget meddelande utom att ejector är fel på hela tiden men det har inget med evolution att göra...
<Ezim> tiina, har du nvidia kort?
<tiina> jag har inte det utan ati radeon 3450
<Ezim> hmm finner på nätet om nvidia problem med kraschande evolution
<Ezim> får söka vidare
<tiina> tack jag har själv också letat nu runt flera veckor men inte hittat något som hjälper
<Ezim> tiina, har du sökt igenom bugzilla?
<tiina> exakt just där...men inget av det jag hittat där har hjälpt
<tiina> Jag har tänkt om jag måste intstallera ubuntu 12.04 på nytt? Hur gör jag det med Linux X86 i?
<Ezim> tiina, hmmm om du redan kollat på bugzilla vet jag inte riktigt...
<tiina> Ezim : Nu kraschade min dator igen när jag skulle kolla bugzilla samtidigt som att Xchat förnster öppet
<Ezim> du har inte övervägt thunderbird?
<tiina> det funkade ej heller
<Ezim> tiina, vad kör du för närvarande 11.10?
<tiina> Jag har tänkt om jag måste intstallera ubuntu 12.04 på nytt? Hur gör jag det med Linux X86 i?
<tiina> Jag har 12.04
<tiina> 11.10 funkade korrekt
<Ezim> tiina, du har alltså 32-bitars?
<tiina> har aldrig haft denna typen av problem med Ubuntu förut sedan Hardy...så kanske ska jag intsallera om men hur?
<tiina> ja 32 bitars
<Ezim> tiina, jag har inga som helst problem med thunderbird
<Ezim> testade bara för din skull öppna på htlm länkar
<Ezim> jag kör också 32-bitars
<tiina> okey så hur gör jag då? men att öppna länkar utanför evolution ger också problem som nyss
<Ezim> tiina, jag kör i för sig kubuntu 12.04
<tiina> Något är fel på min Ubuntu just nu??
<defektz> varför 32bitars?
<defektz> dum fråga kanske
<Ezim> defektz, jag har bara 2 gb ram
<tiina> exakt
<defektz> ok
<Ezim> tiina, kör du just nu 64-bitars?
<tiina> jag har installerat om flera gånger evolution....så kanske finns det felra problem i min ubuntu just nu
<defektz> fedora är igång och installerar. ser bra ut. ser fint ut.
<tiina> nej 32 bitars
<Ezim> tiina, evolution är så integrerat med gnome. avinstallera den är som helvete.
<Ezim> massa beroenden
<tiina> Hur installerar man om Ubuntu?
<Ezim> tiina, precis som du installera den antar jag?
<defektz> alpine duger bra till mail för mig.
<Ezim> tiina, prova gör backup din evolution data. sedan kan du testa radera .evolution i /home
<Ezim> det kan göra susen ibland
<tiina> men jag har fått installera den alltid så konstigt...från början alltså har bara Hardy skivan och sedan bygga därifrån?? Skulle vilja veta hur gör jag det ifrån det jag har nu?
<tiina> Ezim :Hur raderar jag evolution?
<Ezim> defektz, gnome shell är faktiskt lättviktad... blev chockad
<Ezim> radera .evolution är bara radera evolution inställningar och dylik... mappen återkommer när man kör evolutionen igen... då kommer nya istället..
<Ezim> swecarp, :) jag har pimpat till kubuntu...
<swecarp> Ezim,  kurd pimp eller
<tiina> men är det raderingen som jag gör via Synaptic?
<defektz> Ezim: ja den e ju det.
<Ezim> tiina, jepp via synaptic så avinstalleras evolution paketen
<Ezim> swecarp, http://i.imgur.com/6Tl7B.png
<tiina> ok men backupen hur gör jag det?
<tiina> ok provar....
<swecarp> snyggt
<swecarp> Ezim,
<Ezim> tiina, säg till om du inte vet hur man gör... det bör vara rätt så enkelt... dock var det evigheter sedan jag testa evolution
<tiina> okey hittar inget backup där men letar och raderar och download på nytt
<Ezim> swecarp, visst är det :)... avis?
<swecarp> nej inte det minsta skrivbords bilden har jag  icone temat är fint men passar inte mig
<Ezim> tiina, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1866605
<tiina> Tack Ezim ska kolla :))
<Ezim> swecarp, tss...
<Ezim> tiina, prova sök med någon sökmotor:"how to backup evolution mail in ubuntu"
<tiina> ja ska kolla
<Ezim> swecarp, får man då se din :P
 * Ezim tror att hans kubuntu-desktop ser snyggare ut än swecarp :P...
<swecarp> Ezim,  http://i.imgur.com/9nEMr.png
<Ezim> swecarp, du har gått över till oxygen old ser jag :P
<Ezim> bra val. tillsammans med rosa icon theme är det mina favoriter.
<swecarp> nepp men mapparna är det
<Ezim> :) det ser väl bra ut
<itmannen> Nu kom jag på ytterligare en fördel med att bli buddamunk
<swecarp> itmannen,  vadå
<itmannen> swecarp: Man får inte ha sexuellt umgänge med nu levande varelser
<swecarp> ska du gå i kloster
<itmannen> swecarp: Nä. Man kan bli munk ändå
<itmannen> Jag ska mordenisera munklivet. Datamunken
<defektz> grub bråkar med mig.
<Ezim> defektz, det är känt :) fedora fenomen.
<itmannen> Där ser ni. Budda hör bön :D
<defektz> ok
 * itmannen suckar tungt. Har haft uteblommorna ute ett tag. Men nu ska det bli minusgrader om ett tag. Undrar varför jag släpade ut dom
<itmannen> Hm. Asange ska utlämnas till Sverige
<Ezim> swecarp, har du fått andra grafik-kortet?
<Ezim> itmannen, du är kanalens buddha om du vill... :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  det som är integrerat på moderkortet hittar inte kubuntu
<Ezim> swecarp, okej... gjorde disten du testa på livecd?
 * itmannen skulle vilja se Ezim knäfalla framför sig
<Ezim> itmannen, kommer aldrig ske :).
<defektz> swecarp: vad är det för integrerat?
<itmannen> Ezim: Det ante mig
<swecarp> har inte kollat vilket fabrikat får göra det endag
<swecarp> Ezim,  disten jag testade hittade inte det
<itmannen> swecarp: Mysko då kubuntu enligt er är Guds gåva till mänskligheten :)
<Ezim> defektz, när ska du gå över till kde-land?
<Ezim> itmannen, är det du som skrivit kde :)?
<itmannen> Ezim: :D
<Ezim> itmannen, du vill egentligen köra kde... men du envisas :P
<defektz> Ezim: jag trivs bra med dwm. aningen snabbare känsla
<swecarp> itmannen,  inte en enda dist som jag testat har hittat det
<Ezim> defektz, ja, snabbare är det nog... kom ihåg hur roligt du har med kde :P...
<itmannen> Ezim: Jag har testat några gånger. Men återvänt till den trygga krubban ubuntu
<defektz> tycker ju inte att det är så kul :)
<Ezim> defektz, ser snyggt ut, oändligt många inställningar, genomtänkt, med 4.6 är den även snabb... sedan finns hel del bra kde specifika program... kan inte bli bättre
<defektz> Ezim: ;)
<Ezim> itmannen, du kör ju inte unity... varför går du då tillbaks till ubuntu... :P
<itmannen> Smaken är som baken. delad. Vi kör det vi vill så länge det inte börjar på win
<Ezim> defektz, ingen filhanterare slår dolphin av de, som är desktop specifika...
<itmannen> Ezim: Bra fråga. Har du fler?
<Ezim> itmannen, fler vad?
<itmannen> Ezim: Frågor
<Ezim> itmannen, jepp... ska du se matchen ikväll? :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  vem är det på bilden jag gissar på di kära hustru
<itmannen> Ezim: Du får 1 gissning :)
<Ezim> itmannen, tvivlar på det... :)
<defektz> Ezim: inget slår ranger!
<itmannen> swecarp: Vilken bild?
<Ezim> ranger?
<swecarp> vilhemmina fotoklubb på faceb itmannen
<Ezim> defektz, sluta med nörd filhanterare :P..
<itmannen> swecarp: Jag fattar faktiskt inte vilken bild du menar
<Ezim> defektz, krusader slår ranger... :P
<phnom> ls äger allt.
<Ezim> swecarp, itmannen är omtyckt bland äldre damerna i hans by...
<itmannen> Ezim: Helt rätt
<Ezim> phnom, nä... sluta upp med nörderiet :P
<swecarp> itmannen,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576889_369052609820379_100001469285847_957369_952274576_n.jpg
<itmannen> Ezim: Halta, lytta och synskadade
<defektz> Ezim: sådär då är grub grejat. funkar bra
<Ezim> defektz, nice... go go fedora :P
<itmannen> swecarp: Nä det är en annan medlem i klubben
<Ezim> beefy hälsningar defektz :P
<Ezim> itmannen, :) alltid något...
<swecarp> itmannen,  ok
<itmannen> Ezim: Man får vara glad för det lilla här i livet
<Ezim> http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/29/3050936/mono-abandons-moonlight-open-source-linux-silverlight
<Ezim> äntligen dött
 * swecarp tror att om 5 minuter försvinner Ezim  för att kolla fotboll
<phnom> Kill it with fire!
<Ezim> swecarp, :) råkar nog ha rätt.
<phnom> Och så har fele2 buggat ur igen. Ge tillbkas min mobiltäckning!
<Ezim> phnom, +1 menar du silverlight/moonlight?
<phnom> BÃ¥da, just nu.
 * itmannen tittar hellre på när färg torkar än att se på fotboll
 * swecarp gillar inte ip telephöni
<defektz> bara att ta bort gnome-shell och gdm och pulseaudio nudå. ladda ned mplayer såsen installera dwm.
<defektz> gcc va det oxå.
<defektz> har inte använt grub2 så mkt. men när jag har ändrat i grub.cfg behöver jag göra nåt mer då?
<phnom> Hopp.... Nu då?
<Ezim> heja heja ibracadabra
<defektz> done
<defektz> rpmfusion var ju bra att ha
<Ezim> defektz, yes... finns även easylife
<Ezim> dock vet jag inte om dom hunnit fixa den för fedora 17
<Ezim> defektz, ta även en titt på: http://code.google.com/p/ailurus/
<Ezim> förr i tiden var den bra.. använde den när jag körde lucid
<Ezim> vet ej om den är något bra längre
<defektz> oki. löste det där med grub. för jag kom på att varje gång jag uppdaterar kernel så kommer jag få ändra i grub.cfg. men det fanns lite mer i /etc
<defektz> ailurus verkar ju finnas för arch
<Ezim> hur är fedora nu för tiden?
<Ezim> förr var den känd för vara buggig
<defektz> funkar kalas än så länge
<defektz> jag har inte kommit underfund med systemd ännu riktigt. vill få igång slim istället för gdm.
<Ezim> defektz, http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Systemd
<Ezim> allt du behöver bör finnas där
<defektz> ska slå ett öga
<Ezim> defektz, :) det är väldigt lätt... du kommer se det i guiden
<defektz> ok :)
<Ezim> du som är archare är van med :P läsa dokumentation
<defektz> ;)
<swecarp> Ezim,  tittar inte du på fotbollen
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp.. på tv
<Ezim> nu är det halvtid så det blir svårt se matchen :)
<Ezim> defektz, om du ändå ska ha stabil rpm dist. har du testat mageia?
<Ezim> din laptop skulle må bra av :) mageia
<Ezim> annars är kubuntu toppen om du vill ha buntu :)
<defektz> gillar inte ubuntu så värst.
<defektz> är mageia mandriva ?
<defektz> läste lite hastigt
<Ezim> defektz, yes... fork men det är mandriva goes right :)
<defektz> allright
 * Ezim tycker det är en tråkig match
<Ezim> ibracadabra ut... Ezim slutar kolla
<larsemil> andol: 0/
<larsemil> HeMan: det borde du kunna
<andol> larsemil: IPv6 för VPS:erna än förresten?
<Ezim> swecarp, vad görs guru?
<larsemil> andol: nopes
<swecarp> Ezim,  hundprommenad
<Ezim> :) roligt?
<swecarp> japp deras sista för dagen avklarad
<Ezim> nice... nu kan :) du vila
<swecarp> japp
<swecarp> Ezim,  sov 10 timmar i natt men trots det väldigt trött får se hur det blir i morgon
<Ezim> swecarp, oj.. 10 h.. du har verkligen sovit
<swecarp> jajemensan
<swecarp> hadde inte klockan ringt så hadde det nog blivit lite till
 * swecarp ska nog pimpa kubuntu lite
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du är kubuntu-pimpen
<swecarp> ska testa ett nytt icon tema
<Ezim> swecarp, gör så... finner du någon snygg så länka...
<swecarp> Ezim,  det finns hur många somhelst som är varianter påoxygen
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp... nu fixar jag lite med färginställningarna :)
<realubot> Markk: Det heter die Politzei och inte das Politzei. Förklaringen är att das används för ord som är neutrum medan Politzei är femininum.
<realubot> Markk: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_nouns
<swecarp> ezim här är en som gåpr att fixa enheldel med http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=104048
<Ezim> swecarp, den är snygg faktiskt...
 * realubot ist eine Sparachenpolitei.
<swecarp> den kan man tydligen anpassa en heldel Ezim
<realubot> *Sprachenpolitzei
 * swecarp är inte en språkpolis
<Markk> realubot: Die Polizei kan jag gå med på.
<Markk> Men var fick du t ifrån?
<realubot> Markk: Och varför das med stor bokstav? der, das, die, den, des, dem e.t.c. ska ha liten bokstav (om ordet inte står i början av en mnening så klart).
<Markk> Det står i början av en mening.
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp... nice
<realubot> Markk: Det ska inte vara något t nej. Det är korrekt.
<realubot> Markk: 08:43  * Markk ringer till Das Polizei och meddelar att det finns en blottande gecko i kanylen.
<realubot> Det står inte i början av en mening där.
<larsemil> god natt
<Ezim> swecarp, hur går det med bohdi?
<swecarp> jodå det funkar ska trixalite med det tydligen så mountar den ine nätverksdelningarna så jag kommer inte åt filerna på den stationära
<Ezim> swecarp, oki doki.
<Ezim> swecarp, visst är kubuntu tråkigt stabilt?
<swecarp> kubuntu är bra tråkigt på såsett men jag gillar det hadde mer problem med win än kubuntu
<Ezim> swecarp, amen... kubuntu :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  special för dig
<swecarp> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=121329
<Ezim> :) den ska man bara ha
<swecarp> ezim jag laddade nedr den men får det inte att funka
<Ezim> swecarp, själv så fungerar det här
<Ezim> swecarp, dra ner från systeminställningar
<Ezim> lättast
<Ezim> swecarp, kubuntu/kde har tråkigt många möjligheter för allt :).
<Ezim> maxjesy, wb.
<swecarp> nu lirar tux på min skärm
<Ezim> swecarp, animationen är så gullig
<Ezim> när man öppnar något är det som tux spelar basket :P
<swecarp> Ezim,  det blev lite jobbigt tycker jag
<swecarp> bytte tillbaka till std
<Ezim> swecarp, själv tycker jag det är skönt. blev du distraherad :)?
<swecarp> Ezim,  lite bökig tycker jag  och stor
<Ezim> okej för mig :).
<itmannen> Nu får ni ungdomar sköta er själv. Dags att kräla till den iordningställda sovplatsen för mig
<Ezim> itmannen, sovgott
<itmannen> Ezim: Japp. Tur jag blivit en munk
<Ezim> :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  may the force be with u  http://i.imgur.com/0I9AI.png
<Ezim> swecarp, gimpish :)?
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/z2Ieb.jpg
<Ezim> :=) nice
<swecarp> Ezim,  gör en sökning i ladda ner nya skrivbords bilde det är där jag har hittat dom 2 sista
<swecarp> finns många härliga bilder
<Ezim> swecarp, jaha. du kör hårt med pimpa märker jag
<swecarp> gillar bakrundsbilder skall testa en sak
<swecarp> det går ju att köra bildspel på bakrundsbilder så då slipper man byta själv utan man kan sätta en vettig tids intervall för bild byte
<Ezim> swecarp, heja heja :).
<Ezim> swecarp, hur gjorde du?
<swecarp> inget svårt Ezim
<swecarp> Ezim,  kan du luska ut det eller hur man gör eller skall jag berätta
 * swecarp skriver väldigt konstig svenska ibland
<Ezim> swecarp, :) finns ju program för det.
<swecarp> Ezim,  höger klicka på skrivbordet
<swecarp> välj inställningar av skrivbord
<Ezim> såg det :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  är du med
<swecarp> aaa du hittade funktionen
<Ezim> :) jepp
<Ezim> hade aldrig tänkt på det
<swecarp> jag sattt 23 timmars bytes intevall
<Ezim> där gjorde du mig uppmärksam :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  har du t6estat dom olika layouterna på skrivbord då
<Ezim> swecarp, vilka menar du exakt?
<Ezim> swecarp, har du använt aktiviteter något?
<swecarp> dom som finns i skrivbordsinställningar typ tidnings layout och katalog vy sa
<swecarp> nej det har jag inte har inte riktigt kollat på den funktionen
<Ezim> tidningslayout har jag aldrig testat
<swecarp> Ezim,  aktiviteter var inget för mig direkt
<swecarp> fårväl sitta och leka lite med det
<Ezim> swecarp, jag har inte direkt koll på den.
<Ezim> dock hardcore kde börjar köra mer aktiviteter
<swecarp> jag tycker det liknar som om, man kör med flera skrivbord och har olika menyer på dom
<swecarp> fördelen med aktiviteter är ju att du kan auto starta program  som du använder för en specifik aktivitet
<Ezim> swecarp, sant
<Ezim> swecarp, du behärskar kde bra nu.
<swecarp> sådär sitter och trixar med att skapa en multimedia aktivitet
<swecarp> nä nu skall jag gå och lägga mig vi hörs
<einand> då har man laddat ner lightroom 4.1
<Philip5> grattis
<einand> Adobe epossta mig en länk, om updateringen
<Philip5> usch vilka byggköer det är på LP nudå
<einand> Philip5: hur lång tid?
<Philip5> 3 tim på ett paket som behövs för att ett annat paket ska få byggas som tar minst lika långt tid till i kö
<Philip5> fotar du i raw nu då eller i jpg?
<amelia> godkväll!
<Philip5> tjena
<amelia> vad händer?
<Philip5> kom nyss hem. snart sovdags
<amelia> gött. själv är jag dödsförkyld. :( sista lediga dagen imorgon. på fredag börjar jag jobba igen.
<Philip5> trist
<Philip5> ett riktigt bottennapp
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-31
<K350> Kan man bara gå till en mapp genom att bläddra i Midnight commander? Går det inte att skriva vägen till mappen direkt inne i själva mc?
<realubot> K350: Du får testa wicd-curses som alt. till network-manager.
<K350> c
<K350> cdb HeMan
<K350> c
<kodein> K350: cd(1) funkar inne i mc.
<Haffe> Soylent green is other people.
<kodein> Hell is other people, som Sartre sa
<kodein> fast han sa det på franska
<Haffe> Hell is being locked forever in a room with your friend.
<Haffe> "Well, all his mates were french"
<Barre> whuffor gör di på detta vis? whuffor då då?
<Haffe> Dags att dra sig till saltgruvan tror jag.
<itmannen> Fy för den lede. Det är en stor gul sak på himlen som lyser idag
<Haffe> Det är dagstjärnan.
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> det var meningen att jag skulle åka och köpa ett nytt objektiv idag. Men känns som jag är mer lat än vanligt
<itmannen> 20 mil t/r för ett objektiv. Hm
<kodein> vadå. en sådan sträcka har man ju gjort för att köpa en glass.
<Kimmen> det värsta är väl att det säkert är Lycksele du åker till då
<Kimmen> roligare reser finns ju
<Haffe> Det är väl dags att resa till saltgruvan tror jag.
<kodein> igen?
<Haffe> Jag har inte get mig av ännu.
<itmannen> Kimmen: Det stämmer bra det
<whomee> tjosan i trosan .. hur gör man om man te.x är i /etc och vill hitta alla kataloger där i och exekvera chmod +x på alla dessa kataloger?
<whomee> find -type d har jag lyckats med för att lista katalogerna men :)
<bamsefar> find . -type d -exec chmod +x {} \;
<bamsefar> T.ex.
<whomee> tackar bamsefar
<bamsefar> :)
<whomee> hoppas det fungerar bra, kör den på hela företagets personliga sidor nu ;)
<bamsefar> For real?
<whomee> yes
<whomee> var tvungen att testa på en katalogstruktur som var ganska omfattande
<bamsefar> Ok
<whomee> och om du tycker jag är konstig så kan jag berätta att precis innan så har jag rsyncat över allt till den nya produktionsarean ;)
<whomee> så detta var bara ett test
<bamsefar> :)
<whomee> har ju alla tidigare rättigheter på snapshoten med så jag ska läsa tillbaka dom när testet e klart :)
<andol> whomee: http://www.troll.me/images/dos-equis-man/i-dont-always-test-my-code-but-when-i-do-i-prefer-to-test-in-production.jpg
<whomee> andol: får inte upp bilden :( men filnamnet verkar ju tala sitt tydliga språk :)
<andol> Jo
<whomee> det ger mest effekt i produktion ju, mest feedback från användarna
<andol> Precis!
<whomee> varför fega i test/staging biljöer liksom
<andol> Själv skulle jag dock nästan föredra ifall våra utvecklare skrev korrekt kod från början, så slapp vi ens fundera kring testning :-)
<einand> Självklart kodar en duktig progrtammerare både buggfritt och korrekt från första raden. Om inte annat så är dom b-programmerare
<einand> eller jobbar för microsoft
<bamsefar> einand: Hahaha
<whomee> jo sant, tänk så mycket maskiner och miljöer jag skulle slippa drifta om alla bara gjode rätt från början
<einand> sedan så skall alla kunna optimera utöver det oändliga
<einand> kod skall gå lika snabbt på en 386 cpu som en modern i7 cpu
<einand> annars har dom gjort fel
<whomee> mhmmmm
<jolaren> einand: hur mås det?
<jolaren> =)
<bamsefar> einand: Hur tänker du nu?
<jolaren> einand: trial and error också får du inte glömma min vän, alla har varit nybörjare någon gång..
<jolaren> har ni nå tips btw på roliga program att mecka med till srvn? fick äntligen en location till den, en gammal htpc burk som nu har teamspeak och som funkar som sms-gateway
<jolaren> teamspeaken är för kompisarna och sms-gateway'n används i jobbet för att skicka utskick, men jag vill ha nå mer
<kodein> vad är srvn?
<andol> jolaren: Sätta upp automatiskt säkerhetskopiering till liksom från servern?
<jolaren> du tänker dig att rsynca och dumpa någonstans? ja, iof! smart.. har en server hemma också, kanske kan kicka det fram och tillbaka och hoppas att inte båda lägger av?
<jolaren> Hittade -> http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/05/22/automatic-backup-from-ubuntu-server-with-rsync/
<jolaren> Ser ut som han har gjort det jag ville göra redan
<Laban> Kör rsnapshot
<Laban> Inkrementell förändring med mapprotation.
<Laban> Så du kan gå tillbaks och se hur din synk såg ut vid tidigare tillfällen.
<jolaren> man tackar, jag tittar =)
<Laban> Jag är sjukt nöjd med det. Jag kör det på en bunt servrar på jobbet + en webhost jag hjälper till med.
<Laban> Du kan även lägga in script då den dumpar databaser och sånt i samma sväng.
<andol> Med reservation för vilken sorts data man har så är rsnapshot riktigt vettigt.
<Laban> Mjo
<Laban> Jobbar man med jättestora filer som förändras stup i ett blir det inte så bra.
<jolaren> ser vettigt ut.. ska generera nycklar mellan srv1 och 2 och sätta igång
<andol> Nej, då vill man hellre har något som diffar än som hårdlänkar.
<jolaren> Sen när det exempelvis skiter sig och jag har Rsnapshot, vad gör jag?
<jolaren> Står mycket om backup men lite om restore
<andol> jolaren: Tja, börja med att göra en exempelbackup så att du ser hur strukturen blir.
<andol> jolaren: Hursom så kommer du för varje "version" ha ett eget katalogträd, så ska bara vara att manuellt kopiera tillbaks filerna därifrån.
<andol> Sen har du såklart rätt i att restore är den viktiga biten :)
<Laban> Jag backuppar jobbets filserver (wintendo) med rsnapshot sen har jag delat ut rsnapshots mappträd via samba, så det är barar att hoppa in, hitta lämplig punkt och kopiera tillbaks filerna.
<Laban> cwRsync på Windows-maskinerna.
<jolaren> Varför blir det här fel? Får permission denied -> scp -rpC /usr/lib/irssi/modules/* a@adress.se:/usr/lib/irssi/modules
<Laban> Har din user skrivrättigheter i /usr/lib/irssi/modules?
<Laban> ssh a@adress.se ls -al /usr/lib/irssi/modules
<jolaren> scp: /usr/lib/irssi/modules/libfish.so: Permission denied
<jolaren> nä, Laban.. du har ju rätt
<jolaren>  /SET term_charset utf-8
<jolaren> åäö
<whomee> vad tusan, borde inte detta kommando fungera: rsync -av * /mnt/nydisk
<whomee> för att flytta alla filer och kataloger från stående katalog till /mnt/nydisk
<whomee> får i alla fall:
<whomee> Unexpected remote arg: Thumbs.db:encryptable
<whomee> rsync error: syntax or usage error (code 1) at main.c(1222) [sender=3.0.7]
<jolaren> Någon som kan tipsa om hur jag pekar min server mot mitt domännamn?
<nighter> fyller i en A pekare mot din ipaddress där dom hostar dns servern om du inte hostar den själv.
<nighter> @ IN A dinipaddress
<andol> Ähh, inte ska vi väl forutsätta IPv4? :-)
<kodein> man gör ju bara analogt med en AAAA sen
<jolaren> okej, så då måste jag kontakta comhem?
<jolaren> tänkte om det gick att göra i någon config bara, men förstår att det är mer avancerat än så
<kodein> näevadå, du har väl inte köpt domänen via comhem?
<jolaren> nä, domänen är pekad mot servern
<jolaren> nu vill jag peka servern mot domänen
<jolaren> jag kanske är ute och snurrar med begreppen, isåfall ber jag om ursäkt
<kodein> ja, du förvirrar mig jäkligt mycket.
<kodein> 1. varifrån köpte du domänen?
<jolaren> loopia
<jolaren> 1. loopia
<kodein> ok. då kan du logga in på loopia och använda deras domänhanterare, då de bjussar på DNS med domänköp
<kodein> loopia kundzon -> domän och webb -> domäninställningar
<jolaren> okej, men om jag pingar ipet nu så svarar den inte med namnet.se utan med ip-adressen, så är inte fallet med vissa andra servrar
<jolaren> jag har en "A" pekning mot "ip-adressen"
<kodein> välj domännamn -> välj "DNS" -> typ av pekning: A, mål: ditt ip-nummer
<Laban> Du vill ha reverse dns
<kodein> ja, precis
<Laban> LÃ¥ter det som.
<jolaren> ja, precis.. jag vill ha reverse dns.. fick inte fram de orden förut för jag inte kom på det
<kodein> men det är få (=0) hem-isp:er som erbjuder dig att själv sätta PTR
<Laban> Det kräver support från din ISP
<jolaren> tack Laban ^
<jolaren> då förstår jag
<Laban> Np
<Laban> Ungefär som att jag har @teletubbies.se som host.
<jolaren> den står hos företaget så kan inte peka den så, men det hade varit najs
<jolaren> har det så hos föräldrarna, för att jag kontaktade rixnet och bad de för många år sen
<jolaren> nu borde man nästan be de ta bort pekningen, de har familjenamnet.se reverse
<jolaren> tack kodein, för att du förklarade för mig..
<kodein> varsågod, bra att vi lyckades få reda på vad du var ute efter i alla fall :)
<jolaren> vad kör ni på era servrar? det var smutt med rsnapshot
<jolaren> kanske borde installera nån säker ftp
<jolaren> går det att samba dela ftp directoryt på servern så alla datorer på kontoret bara kan lägga över filerna så hamnar de på nätet?
<kodein> ja
<jolaren> är det en stor säkerhetsrisk att ha en ftp?
<kodein> jämfört med ...?
<kodein> man måste ju som med allt annat se till att patcha för hål
<jolaren> jämfört med att inte ha en
<jolaren> irssi kanske är ännu större säkerhetsrisk, eftersom det är kopplat till irssi
<jolaren> kan ju till och med ha det så säkert att man inte kan logga in via ftp utan bara ladda ner saker? eftersom vi kommer använda samba för att lägga över filer
<kodein> jo, men då kan man väl egentligen lika gärna köra det via http
<jolaren> jo, det är sant och har inget behov av någon webbsida eller att ha typ apache
<Barre> larsemil, andol, HeMan: looki looki :P https://plus.google.com/u/0/101868381939646880385/posts/9aeTUfs8MDU
<bamsefar> Barre: Lolz ;)
<Laban> < jolaren> vad kör ni på era servrar? det var smutt med rsnapshot // Webserver, Mailserver, DB-server primärt.
<Barre> bamsefar: papers ftw!...  "apt-get install debian-handbook" is for tree huggers
<jolaren> Alright, har inget att lägga på webben! Borde hosta företagets hemsida själv egentligen.. Får bli ett senare projekt dock.
<Laban> Det är ganska tacksamt att backuppa maildir med rsnapshot
<jolaren> Funderar på att dra in en ftp nu och sätta samba på det, så tanterna bara kan dra filerna in i en mapp så hamnar de på webben
<jolaren> när någon ska ladda ner
<bamsefar> Barre: Gött, men kör du debian?
<Barre> bamsefar: mmm jag kör lite allt möjligt, 3 * OSX, 12 * debian, 1 * Ubuntu :/
<Markk> 3* Windowns 7, 1* Ubuntu, 3* Android, 1* iOS
<Barre> aah.. räknar vi mobiler och "små devices" också, 5*iOS, 4* android, 2*OpenBSD
<andol> jolaren: Kan förövrigt rekommendera boken Barre just pekade på.
 * Barre garderar sig med att understryka att det är en hemma miljö innan en riktig sysadmin kommer in och skryter
<jolaren> tackar
<kodein> jag har slutat med server hemma
<andol> Barre: Vad gör du fortfarande framför datorn, istället för i hängmattan då? :)
<Haffe> Barre: Spelar det någon roll?
<Haffe> Jag har en del erfarenhet av att handskas med sysadmins.
<andol> kodein: +1
<Haffe> Det finns en grupp av sådana som är misslyckade programmerare som måste hävda sig på något sätt.
<jolaren> kodein: jag jobbar på det också
<jolaren> kodein: därför jag har servern på jobbet nu
<Barre> Haffe: tänkte bara på att antalet system knappast en merit att slänga upp en handfull system  i "listan" n
<Barre> när det finns de som rattar 100-tals (kom åt retur)
<Haffe> Barre: Det blir nog bra ändå.
<Haffe> Det finns ju inte så mycket anledning att bråka.
<Barre> vad?
<Haffe> Jag är trött. Jag säger nonsens tror jag visst.
<amelia> hej Barre!
<Barre> heeej amelia, går fortfarande hemma och drar?
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<Philip5> amelia: fortfarande dödssjuk?
<amelia> Barre: idag också. imorgon börjar jag jobba.
<amelia> Philip5: hej! ja, det är sååååå synd om mig. :(
<kodein> lagom till helgen
<Barre> \0/ amelia
<Philip5> amelia: tror jag säkert! bamsefar borde väl ha tagit ledigt idag bara för att ta hand om dig??? istället för VAB så borde han ha VAA...
<amelia> Barre: ska bli gött att göra något igen, även om jag faktiskt trivts rätt bra med att vara hemma.
<Philip5> hemma pga, vård av amelia
<amelia> Philip5: knappast, han flyr till jobbet. :(
<Haffe> Någon kan få ta ledigt och ta hand om mig.
<Philip5> kanske är lugnast så
<jolaren^away> kanske är säkrast att koppla ett dropbox konto till servern ist.. finns ju php script för att få sin egen domän fast det skiter jag egentligen i..
<jolaren^away> skulle vara säkrare än ftp
<jolaren^away> någon som har kört övervakningssystem från sin server? med kameror? hade några cctv kameror förrut men de var direkt kopplade till routern
<whomee> jolaren^away: jag har testat Axis Camera Companion .. funkar bra
<defektz> whomee: tjänna
<whomee> defektz: tjosan
<defektz> svejsan hejsan. var är det du jobbar whomiz?
<defektz> cigg
<whomee> defektz: axis
<defektz> ok
<defektz> jag behöver praktik. :( dit jag skulle, dom var tvungen att sparka massa folk.
<defektz> gick inte så bra för dom
<whomee> ofan var va de du skulle?
<defektz> raps
<defektz> leka cad företag
<whomee> ok, jadu, vi har fullt här med så :/
<defektz> var runt i klippan o kollade lite. men dom verkade inte ha så mkt att göra. men kanske eventuellt på ett ställe. känns inte så lovande
<Markk> Axis som tillverkar kameraövervakningsutrustning som är IP 54/55-klassat?
<whomee> Markk: stämmer säkert
<Kimmen> jag har sett Axis kameraövervakningsprylar i nätverk och gillar dom inte, känns lite 90-tal att den dyker upp med sin MAC + en ny random MAC varje gång den ändrar link-state
<whomee> skönt att jag inte har med kamerorna att göra då ;)
<Markk> :>
<defektz> whomee: gjorde en sökning. det första som dök upp när jag sökte på jobb skåne var axis :)
<whomee> defektz: jo men inte på vår avdelning va? :P
<defektz> lund
<whomee> ja jo enda svenska kontoret i sverige är lund så :) men jag tillhör IT, sen finns det HR, HW engineers m.m. m.m. .. städare finns nog med :)
<defektz> IS/IT-Avdeling
<defektz> n
<whomee> ahh söker vi? mer än va ja själv visste
<defektz> skrev ett mail, att jag inte sökte något jobb, snarare praktik
<whomee> helt rätt
<defektz> pernilla eller nåt hette hon som jag skrev till. Lägg ett gott ord. :) behöver bara sysselsättning ett par dagar i veckan. är så jävla less på att bara gå omkring o sura för att det inte finns nåt o göra
<Markk> defektz: Var bor du?
<defektz> perstorp.
<defektz> kan eventuellt flytta till bjuv snart
<Markk> aha
<Markk> Cool
<Markk> Jag har en vän från Klippan.
<Markk> Samt några från Höganäs, men det är lite längre bort.
<defektz> ahh jag va i klippan för en stund sen o snurrade :)
<Markk> :)
<Markk> Jag skulle vilja bo i Skåne.
<Markk> Gärna runt H-borg faktiskt.
<amelia> Markk: hur gammal är du?
<amelia> bara nyfiken på om vi kanske har gemensamma bekanta i Höganäs.
<Markk> Jag är ynka 20.
<Markk> Men jag har väldigt få vänner i min egen ålder, så dom i Höganäs är runt 23-25 tror jag.
<defektz> amelia: det verkar som att jag inte kommer in på skolan. och ingen praktik! :(
<amelia> Markk: ah, fel ålder, jag känner bara gamlinga på typ 27-35 och småglin på 17-19 :P
<Markk> :>
<Markk> "gamlingar"
<amelia> defektz: trist.
<Markk> Mitt ex är 27.
<amelia> defektz: jag som trodde du skulle komma in där.
<Markk> Jag är inte så mycket för folk i min egen ålder.
<amelia> Markk: jag är 27. :P
<defektz> ah jag med :/
<whomee> skönt att jag inte har med kamerorna att göra då ;)
<Markk> amelia: Det är la ente så gammalt?
<defektz> jag fyller på onsdag jag. 30.
<Markk> ^^
<amelia> defektz: grattis i förskott!
<Markk> Ska du åka ut till skärgården och fira defektz?
<defektz> tack :)
<amelia> skärgården runt perstorp? :P
<Markk> Danmark!
<amelia> ah
<Markk> Dit vi svenskar (speciellt dom som bor i Skåne, pga. närheten) åker för att festa och köpa billigare alkohol.
<Markk> :)
<amelia> haha, det gäller ju bara tills man fyller 18-20 typ.
<amelia> sen orkar man inte åka dit mer för det är inte så mycket billigare i danmark.
<Markk> :>
<Markk> Från att man är 16 kan man ju åka dit för att dricka.
<kodein> öppettiderna är väl iaf fortfarande bättre
<amelia> kodein: i köpenhamn ja.
<Markk> Krogar ja, men inte butiker.
<amelia> fan, jag har bara fegisar till polare... vill se prometheus i helgen men ingen vill följa med. :(
<defektz> den vill jag se.
<amelia> Barre: bjud mig på bio, jag är kund fr.o.m. imorgon!
<Barre> amelia: hahahah..... eller hur :P
<amelia> Barre: varför inte?
<nighter> Du ska väll bjuda han så klart!
<nighter> Inget annat:)
<kodein> det är ju leverantör som ska smörja kunderna, inte tvärtom
<nighter> Beror på hur grym leverantören är :p
<jolaren^away> teamspeak klienten Ãhänger sig när jag försöker installera
<jolaren^away> har dragit ner den, högerklickat.. fyllt i "run as executeable" och allt går igång men under extracting så slutar den bara och försvinner
<Nafallo> bamsefar: http://levelcrossing.org/
<bamsefar> Nafallo: :D
<bamsefar> Nafallo: http://www.printfection.com/ras/Global-Double-Crossing-T-Shirt/_p_4672145
<Nafallo> bamsefar: :-)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
 * Philip5 leker lite med gimp 2.8.0
<Barre> amelia: självklart menar jag... när jag läser det jag skrev så ser jag att det uppfattas som ironiskt, skulle ersatt 'eller hur :P' med 'JA, Eller hur! :D'
<itmannen> Hemma efter att ha varit och tittat på ett hus. Samhällets blivande datacentrum :)
<itmannen> Mycket kabeldragning blir det
<Ezim> härlig dag... nu är man ledig från plugget ett tag :)
<Ezim> som bonus på allt så har även kde 4.8.3 landat main-repo i kubuntu.... :)
<maxjesy> har det varit problem med freenode?
<maxjesy> såg att jag hade 99 försök till att koppla upp
<Philip5> maxjesy: det är nog bara så att de inte släpper in vem som helst ;)
<maxjesy> någon har sagt att jag kör windows 8 till staff antagligen
<Ezim> oj... maxjesy då borde du bli bannlyst :P
<Ezim> maxjesy, gillar vara boven :).
<maxjesy> jepp
<maxjesy> i'm that
<maxjesy> Philip5, sa jag att jag köpte en studiolampa för film/foto
<maxjesy> Ezim http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhiW7jdyeOg
<Ezim> maxjesy, haha :).
<maxjesy> skönt beat
<maxjesy> piew piew
<Ezim> maxjesy, ja, skön är lowkey.
<Ezim> maxjesy, :) när ska du byta till linux?
<maxjesy> vet inte riktigt, kanske 2013?
<maxjesy> im all about peace and löve
<Ezim> maxjesy, haha... 2013 du vill se om vi överlever 2012 innan bytet? :P
<maxjesy> jeah
<maxjesy> känns inte som man har tid att bråka med linux innan dess
<maxjesy> :)
<maxjesy> zombietiderna är ju här nu
<Ezim> maxjesy, har ej behövt bråka med kubuntu... det har varit tråkigt
<amelia> Barre: gött, på lördag? :)
<maxjesy> läste igår att någon zombie ätit ansiktet av en annan zombie
<maxjesy> Ezim, samma här fast på windows 8 sidan
<Ezim> maxjesy, vem bryr sig om metro när kde finns? :)
<maxjesy> metro är bara en liten del av det nya vettu
<Ezim> maxjesy, ja, samt att aero är gone... samt ribbon överallt
<Ezim> kan det bli värre
<maxjesy> det kanske är en tävling mellan ubuntu och windows 8
<maxjesy> men linux generellt ligger efter iaf
<Ezim> maxjesy, ubuntu med unity är åtminstone bättre än metro..
<maxjesy> dock så är hårdvarustödet bättre i windows 8, så i go with that
<Ezim> heja heja linux
<Ezim> maxjesy, är hårdvarustödet med nuvarande kärna för ubuntu så kan du kompilera eller köra vanilla av det senaste
<Ezim> big deal
<maxjesy> jag sandboxar kanske någon dist för att testa något nytt men, ubuntu orkar jag inte med längre.
<Ezim> maxjesy, hur gick det med mageia då?
<maxjesy> jag har inte testat det ännu, de va ju det ja tänkte sandboxa
<maxjesy> får se om de blri ikväll
<Ezim> maxjesy, latmask... :)
<maxjesy> jag har så mycket att göra om dagarna vettu
<Ezim> maxjesy, ja, terrorisera stackars Philip5 som är så snäll... :P
<maxjesy> ja, men han dissar mig nuförtiden eftersom jag inte kör hans ppa
<Philip5> hehe
<Ezim> maxjesy, rätt åt dig. :)
<Philip5> LP är galet segt de här dagarna med kötider
<Ezim> Philip5, vad är på väg upp?
<Philip5> laddade upp grejer igår kväll som ännu inte är klara
<Philip5> bara en massa spännande grafik och fotogrejer typ
<Ezim> Philip5, vad för grafik?
<Philip5> gimp 2.8 och sånt
<Ezim> Philip5, nice nice...
<Philip5> kdenlive 0.9.2
<maxjesy> måste kika bolibompa, brb.
<Ezim> Philip5, riktigt nice.. synd att jag redan har dessa
<Philip5> umm
<swecarp> itmannen,  Ezim  Philip5  gecko  gokväll
<Ezim> swecarp, tjena brushan :).
<swecarp> tjena kompis
<Ezim> swecarp, Philip5 håller på bygger.
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> itmannen,  drar nätverkskabel
<Ezim> swecarp, hur mår du?
<swecarp> bra men trött mycke att göra på jobbet
<Ezim> swecarp, har du testat androbit?
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> Ezim,  det har jag inte
<Ezim> swecarp, passar fint för mig ihop med ikon temam jag har
<swecarp> kena Philip5  hur går det för bygg mästaren
<swecarp> androbit vad är det
<Ezim> swecarp, panelen...
<Philip5> swecarp: långa byggköer på LP
<Ezim> swecarp, skrivbordstema
<K350> Någon som använder wicd-curses?
<Ezim> K350, när jag körde gnome 2.. det var ett tag sedan :)
<swecarp> Philip5,  hskaffa dig vip licens till lp :)
<K350> Ezim: Aaah...hm..fast var det inte gtk versionen du körde då?
<Ezim> swecarp, tjejen är helt såld på kde/kubuntu :)...
<Ezim> K350, jepp det var det..
<K350> Ezim: okej. det verkar fattas lite filer i ubuntu paketet för curses versionen
<Philip5> swecarp: har du sett vad jag laddat upp för 12.04 för att byggas?
<Ezim> K350, sorry... hoppas någon annan kan vägleda dig... dock har du nog förstått att den här kanalen idlar
<swecarp> Ezim,  hon har ju en guru som vägledare
<swecarp> Philip5,  har inte kollat men
<Ezim> swecarp, :)...
<Philip5> swecarp: tror du det är nått du vill ha?
<swecarp> Philip5,  är det i backports
<Ezim> swecarp, har glömt vad backport är för något.... :P
<swecarp> gimp har jag redan 2.8  kdenlive har jag det jag väntar på är digikam
<Ezim> swecarp, vänta tills 2.6 "goes stable".
<swecarp> philips egna byggen Ezim
<swecarp> Ezim,  det skall jag göra och att Philip5  bygger den
<Ezim> swecarp, Philip5 lär definitiv bygga 2.60... han är ju känd inom digikam gänget
<Ezim> :) bland alla idlare
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> ökänd kanske ;)
<Ezim> Philip5, jaså? vill de få bort dig som chakra kanalen ville få bort mig mot slutet? :)
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag kommer att vänta på 2.6 av digikam
<maxjesy> va?
<Philip5> hehe, nä
<maxjesy> varför?
<Philip5> swecarp: körde upp gimp 2.8
<maxjesy> var?
<maxjesy> :P
<swecarp> ja det gör jag Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: och kdenlive 0.9.2
<swecarp> ja
<Ezim> maxjesy, :) sluta vara bov...
<Philip5> swecarp: de ligger där nu men alla är inte byggda än
<maxjesy> jag kör linux på min mobil Ezim
<maxjesy> vad kör du?
<Ezim> maxjesy, samma... :)
<maxjesy> argh
<maxjesy> jaja, ni är över mig i förstånd just nu så
<maxjesy> better go!
<Ezim> :) där fick du windowzori
<maxjesy> ;)
<Ezim> :) maxjesy jag har dock även min dum-mobil kvar för ölpeng i krogen :)..
<Ezim> spotify har jag testat nu i 2 ggr dagar lite längre.. linux versionen fungerar toppen
<Ezim> maxjesy, du av någon borde köra linux, men din finska ursprung... eller gör du en nokia :)?
<Ezim> i för sig stödjer ju nokia qt så man är väl delvis tacksam till nokia :P
<swecarp> maxjesy,  en liten bild till dig  http://i.imgur.com/KBYZV.jpg
<swecarp> Ezim,  nu är vell skolan snart slut
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp idag... för den här terminen
<swecarp> har du långt kvar
<Ezim> swecarp, nej... :)
<swecarp> uj vad det snackas eller idlar alla
<Philip5> vi väntar på dig
<realubot> Yo!
<swecarp> ok Philip5 är det jag som har ordet
<swecarp> tjabba realubot
<Philip5> swecarp: japp, det är du som är kanalens toastmaster ;)
<swecarp> ok alla i kanale ropar hoho nu
<swecarp> då mina vänner ber jag att få medela att kubuntu regerar
<swecarp> Ezim,  har ordet
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> swecarp: har du testat gimp 2.8.0 något?
<swecarp> inte mycket litegrann m,en har inte haft drivet att sitta och leka med det
<swecarp> Philip5,  och Ezim  om ni inte sett detta så nu är den här http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.3
<realubot> swecarp: How is it hanging?
<Philip5> swecarp: du kanske inte brukar köra med gimp?
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag kör mest med gimp men har ju inte fotat på ett tag så har inget att jobba med
<realubot> swecarp: How are your testicles today?
<realubot> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=how%27s%20it%20hanging
<swecarp> realubot,  hänger rätt ner och luktar illa
<realubot> Det var tråkigt att höra.
<swecarp> Philip5,  det blir att köra din kden live den var nyare än den jag har
<Ezim> swecarp, onödigt lägga upp extra ppa för kdenlive. jag kör hellre utvecklarens.
<swecarp> Philip5,  det blir till att lägga till dina ppan  efter helgen då
<Ezim> swecarp, ju jag märkte idag när jag kom att kde 4.8.3 är main repo.. jag kör det nu :)
<swecarp> litet brake här
<Ezim> swecarp, ni som har varit ppa användare :) är syftet att ni har buggtestats innan den har kommit till oss
<Philip5> swecarp: kom en ny kdenlive igår tror jag det var
<Ezim> Philip5, :) din ppa kommer gå varmt när digikam kommer ut med nya stabila
<Ezim> swecarp, arbetar du med flera skrivbord?
<Ezim> har du någonsin kört ctrl+f8?
<swecarp> Ezim,  det skulle jag tro   att det har varit en test varit lite uppdateringar
<swecarp> Ezim,  kör med bara ett skrivbord ctrl+f8 var en ny sak för mig
<swecarp> därimot så kör jag ibland med 2 skärmar då jag bara har 2st 17"s skärmar
<swecarp> får det inte att funka som jag vill med 2 skärmar så jag pluggar ur den ena när jag inte skall använda den
<realubot> Jag har skapat ett filter i Evolution som automatiskt skickar vidare mail från vissa personer. Varför lägger sig mailen i Outbox istället för att skickas automatiskt?
<realubot> Ezim: Du vågar dig in i dag igen ser jag ...
<Ezim> realubot, vågar :)?
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp... nice
<swecarp> sådär nu är det dax för lite fika
<Ezim> swecarp, du kan då lägga till fler skrivbord och flytta saker till andra skrivbord enkelt
<Ezim> swecarp, ha det nice.
<Ezim> defektz, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/fedora-utils-adds-fedora-17-support.html
<defektz> ok ska kolla
<defektz> kollade det där ailurus. men det var inget för mig
<Ezim> defektz, http://easylifeproject.org/
<Ezim> defektz, hur har det nu gått efter 1 dags användning? har du märkt någon skillnad i boot med systemd?
<defektz> arch bootar snabbare. så jag vet inte om det är så snabbt
<defektz> men det tar inte så väldigt lång tid. det tog längre tid att boota live cd:n :)
<defektz> sen har jag suttit mer vid min stationära idag.
<defektz> men jag gillar fedora
<Ezim> defektz, okej.. självklart blir fedora vad du vill att den ska vara
<Ezim> dock när jag jämför chakra (delvis arch baserad) och kubuntu
<Ezim> bootar kubuntu mycket snabbare
<Ezim> det är tio-tal sek
<Ezim> kan bero på att arch kommer med vanilla kärna
<Ezim> medan ubuntu moddat med upstart än init-varianten chakra kommer med som default
<defektz> skumt.. arch bara blåser till så är det bootat.
<Ezim> defektz, tror också systemd finns för arch :)...
<maxjesy> windows säger bara shwvhooosh
<maxjesy> sven är det bootat
<Ezim> defektz, har du testat e4rat? hade jag stationär hade jag gjort det...
<defektz> jodå det finns
<Ezim> maxjesy, med din kraftfulla burk flyger även windows snabbt :)
<defektz> Ezim: nej har inte testat det. värt o testa?
<Ezim> defektz, kollat lite både arch forumen och crunchbang
<Ezim> skillnaden för många är enorm
<Ezim> kör jag e4rat så kommer inte hibernate fungera och på en laptop är det inte precis önskevärt
<defektz> ska kolla in det :) men jag bootar ju snabbt alltså. men det kanske går änny snabbare
<Ezim> defektz, många fått ner den mer än 50 %.
<Ezim> defektz, men självklart bootar du på 15 sek, så kanske 7,5 inte är hela världen :)...
<defektz> jag bootar nog snabbare än så :) ska testa ändå. först ska jag jämnföra
<defektz> brb
<Ezim> maxjesy, http://blogs.computerworld.com/20245/microsofts_new_tune_we_love_linux
<Ezim> :) från att se det som cancer till att älska det
<Ezim> vilken u-sväng :P
<ePax> Någon guru som är bra på gsmsendsms?
<ePax> Har debian squeeze och sony ericsson vivaz... får mobilen i dev som ttyACM0 men den skickar inga mess
<realubot> Ezim: Har du skrämt i väg windowsmannen eller vad håller han hus?
<Ezim> realubot, :) nee maxjesy skräms inte så enkelt
<Ezim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTExMTA
<realubot> Ezim: Du tänker på maxjesy du ...
<realubot> :)
<Ezim> realubot, vem är windowsmannen annars?
<Ezim> itmannen?
<realubot> Ja. Det är ju han som brukar ge Windows-support till folk.
<realubot> itmannen: Vakna nu. Sova får du göra när du blir gammal.
<maxjesy> han är ju skitgammal
<Ezim> realubot, jaha.. juste... han gör det för att kunna äta mer
<maxjesy> bäst före 1970 typ
<Ezim> maxjesy, haha
<Ezim> defeftz kommer nog inte tillbaks efter kört e4rat... arch went bang on him :P
<Ezim> maxjesy, något för dig kanske? http://www.harald-hoyer.de/personal/blog/fedora-17-boot-optimization-from-15-to-3-seconds
<Ezim> :)
<defektz> fick formatera till ext4, hade min boot partition ext2
<Ezim> defektz, hjälpte det något?
<swecarp> Ezim,  vad är det för sak som speedar upp boot prosessen det skulle passa mig
<Ezim> defektz, http://www.harald-hoyer.de/personal/blog/fedora-17-boot-optimization-from-15-to-3-seconds
<Ezim> swecarp, den kallas för e4rat... dock har jag aldrig testat då jag ej har en egen stationär
<Ezim> vet ej hur stabilt det är heller
<swecarp> Ezim,  ok
<Ezim> defektz, sista länken är för din fedora installation :)... nice va?
<Ezim> swecarp, http://www.howtogeek.com/69753/how-to-cut-your-linux-pcs-boot-time-in-half-with-e4rat/
<Ezim> om du vill testa ubuntu sättet göra det på
<defektz> lite snabbare kanske. men inte så
<Ezim> defektz, okej.. laddar programmen snabbare?
<Ezim> för en del har den varit av den effekten istället
<Ezim> defektz, läste du http://www.harald-hoyer.de/personal/blog/fedora-17-boot-optimization-from-15-to-3-seconds  ? :)
<Nebb> Någon som vet hur bra ubuntu funkar på Alienware?
<defektz> ja lite
<Nebb> vadå lite?, för jag tänkte mig att installera ubuntu helt på min dator
<defektz> Ezim: det där har jag trixxat lite med. stängt av massa skit som startar vid boot
<defektz> Nebb: pratade inte med dig.
<Ezim> defektz, okej... tänkte om det var något för dig
<Nebb> hehe okej :P
<Ezim> Nebb, bästa tipset är att köra livecd och se hur bra den lirar ihop med din hårdvara
<Ezim> innan du bestämmer dig för installation
<Nebb> Ezim, sakern är att jag har ingen cdläsare på min :D
<Ezim> Nebb, usb?
<defektz> Ezim: fedoran bootar snabbt som tusan nu däremot
<defektz> jag kör inte igång gdm eller nåt. så det går extremt snabbt :)
<Nebb> Aa, fast jag har testat på wubi, dock har jag inte stött på något problem, men jag brukar få på andra datorer dyker inte upp i som prioterade drivrutiner. osv
<Nebb> med*
<Nebb> kan ju vara för att jag har två grafikkort i datorn
<Nebb> Hur vet jag att jag har problem med ubuntu?
<defektz> Nebb: testa fedora istället ;)
<defektz> jag är helt inne på att fedora är bättre och enklare än ubuntu.
<defektz> jag snackade med wifi-ola-med-broadcom förut, han ville ha hjälp med sitt wifi i #fedora förut. han har gått över
<defektz> :D
<Haffe> Varför har jag ingen TFTPmaskin stående?
<Nebb> äsh, jag tror jag ska förbereda mig att installera ubuntu, och få jag se hur mycket det håller till jag får problem :)
<Nebb> är det någon här som äger en alienware?
<_Trullo> va e det?
<Haffe> Tillverkare av datorer.
<Ezim> defektz, med e4rat eller annat tweak?
<kurp> tjenare
<kurp> undrar hur jag ska göra för att uppdatera flash
<kurp> har laddat ner filen från adobes sida men vet inte vart jag ska extracta den :/ hur gör ni?
<markus> kurp: installera flash från ubuntu software center istället
<markus> "Adobe Flash plugin"
<kurp> testar det nu markus'
<Ezim> kurp, varför tanka du från adobes sida?
<Ezim> kurp, du hade endast behövt under installation valt tredjepartsprogram
<Ezim> done
<Ezim> annars gör du som markus beskrivit :)
<swecarp> Ezim,   finns det någrarisker med att köra e4rat
<Ezim> swecarp, det vet jag inte... värsta fallet är väl att man får göra nyinstallation antar jag
<swecarp> fan det orkar jag inte med
<Ezim> swecarp, :) då låter du bli.
<swecarp> har konstaterat det
<Ezim> swecarp, finns de som lägger till profile efter quite splash
<Ezim> kanske kan korta ner extra sek
<swecarp> ezim har en skrivbordsbild som jag tror att du gillar enkel men snygg http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Simple+Waterscape?content=151275
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp i min smak.. :)
<Ezim> 4.8.8 (4.9 beta) arbetar kubuntu gänget med
<swecarp> Ezim,  låter intresant vet du vad det är för nyheter i den
<Ezim> swecarp, inget jag kollat upp ännu
<Ezim> men det är väl massa under ytan
<kurp> så där ja
<kurp> funkar nu, tack
<swecarp> Ezim,  säkert så att min stenoldersburk inteklarar av det
<swecarp> wb Philip5
<Ezim> swecarp, nejdå.. det tvivlar jag på blir fallet
<swecarp> fasen sitter och önskar att det ska hända något med datorn
<Ezim> swecarp, haha abstinens besvär?
<Ezim> swecarp, installera chakra eller testa e4rat..
<swecarp> japp fortfarande efter snart ett år med linux
<Ezim> swecarp, nice...
<Ezim> du är klok
<Ezim> ne nu ska man duscha... återkomer...
<swecarp> Ezim,  chakra låter intresant är dom hjälpsamma i kanalen eller
<Ezim> swecarp, väldigt... skämtar ej
<swecarp> du kanske kan chakra
<swecarp> hjälpsamma var dom men för lite tålamod
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp jag kan,,, glömt att jag kört det?
<Ezim> brb
<swecarp> har inte glömt din utflykt till den mörka sidan
<K350> Ezim: jo, idlar var ordet :-)
<K350> realubot: testar wicd-curses. Har du ~/.wicd/colors.py ?
<K350> realubot: btw. kanske vi ska starta en CUI-se för oss som älskar textbaserade grejjer :-)
<ola8395> har ni kollat in humblebundle på ubuntu store ?
<ola8395> man får fem spel till värdet av 700 dollars och man får välja hur mycket man betalar/donerar
<Philip5> swecarp: händer?
<swecarp> Philip5,  kudden kallar
<Philip5> så dagen är slut
<swecarp> japp klockan får nog ringa kl 5 i morgon
<Philip5> jobbit. jag är ledig imorgon :)
<Philip5> och nu ska jag ladda upp ett nytt paket till min ppa
<swecarp> Philip5,  det verkar som du har jobbat på bra under ledigheten
<swecarp> kanske kurden får sluta kalla dig den late
<Philip5> jo jag har fått lite gjort
<Philip5> swecarp: vad saknas nu på önskelistan till ppan då?
<swecarp> kden live har du ju laddat upp luminancehdr kanske då och nya digikam såklart
<Ezim> Philip5, jag saknar :) .... inget just nu
<swecarp> har lite dålig koll just nu
<Philip5> luminance-hdr 2.3 beta1 är uppladdad
<swecarp> ok tack
<swecarp> får kolla den
<Philip5> swecarp: men utan snygg svensk översättning ;)
<Philip5> swecarp: och nu laddar jag upp en massa gimp-plugins
<swecarp> jag vet är som du måste hita gnistan för att göra det
<swecarp> ligger dom i extra eller
<Philip5> swecarp: så kurden kanske ska kalla dig för latmask istället ;P
<Philip5> japp
<swecarp> ja jag känner mig som en sådan för tillfället
<Ezim> swecarp, fördelen med chakra för din del är att du använder mest kde program... då kommer du alltid få senaste...
<swecarp> Ezim,  ett problem jag ser med chakra jag orkar inte att sitta och fixa så mycket som det verkar vara med det
<Ezim> swecarp, jag har krånglande hårdvara när det kommer till vanilla 3.2 kärnan
<Ezim> ej egentligen deras fel helt ut
<swecarp> Philip5,  har ca 300 översättnings delar att göra
<Ezim> swecarp, finns också bridge linux med kde om du vill köra arch baserad. då direkt baserad och ingen bestämmer vad du får eller får köra som i chakra.
<swecarp> nä nu tackar jag för mig och går å kramar kudden
<swecarp> gonatt
<Ezim> swecarp, godnatt gubben.
<realubot> K350: Nej, jag använder wicd-curses standardfärger. Jag gillar ncurses. :) Det är bra fart i min netbook med Ubuntu command line + Openbox och olika ncurses-program. :D
<realubot> Ezim: Det är bra att du håller igång kanalen.
<Ezim> realubot, du hjälper ju till. :)
<realubot> Ezim: Ja, men inte så mycket i dag.
<Ezim> realubot, du spelar svår idag. :)
<realubot> Mjo.
<realubot> Jag gillar skarpt Openbox. Kör Openbox på min netbook utan panel och fönsterdecorationer. Lagt in några smidiga keyboard shortcuts. Väldigt avskalar och smidigt. Systemet drar 200-300 MB när dator idlar.
<realubot> *avskalat
<realubot> Funderar på att göra samma sak på min stationära dator.
<Ezim> 200-300 mb är ju mycket
<K350> realubot: Jag älskar också ncurses program :-) Fick du int emed colors.py i din installation? Antar att du redan använder Midnight commander, trafshow är ett annat curses baserat program. Så har du ju slmon också m.m etc..osv :-D
<Ezim> openbox bör ju inte ens ta 100 mb
<K350> realubot: Jo, moc måste du testa också. Min favorit just nu :-)
<K350> Ezim: Jag skulle köra openbox om det inte vore för att compiz är den enda fönsterhanteraren med just de två funktioner som jag absolut måste ha
<einand> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/ljud-bild/tv-tillbehor/digitalboxar/for-datorn/roxcore-dvb-t-mottagare-p98082?utm_source=nyhetsbrev&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=sommarmedkjell
<Ezim> K350, compiz är bra grejer :)... men kwin är bäst.
<Ezim> K350, vad med compiz är det du behöver?
<realubot> K350: Ah. Jag lyssnar inte på så mycket musik på hårddisken.
<VaniFriss> Var kan man tänka sig att man kan hitta en komplett lista över alla orter i Sverige i datorläsbart format, gratis?
<realubot> Nu har brännaren kastat in handduken också ...
<realubot> 0.2x
<realubot> Snigelfart.
<VaniFriss> Bara 0.2 dl hembränt i timmen.
<VaniFriss> Stackars realubot kan inte bli full.
<kurp> lol
<Nafallo> ehrm. det ar en feature, inte en bugg.
<Nafallo> hangover idag... :-/
<VaniFriss> Funktion. Sluta blanda svenska och engelska.
<VaniFriss> Och det heter baksmälla.
<VaniFriss> Var kan man tänka sig att man kan hitta en komplett lista över alla orter i Sverige i datorläsbart format, gratis?
<realubot> VaniFriss: Wikipedia?
<realubot> VaniFriss: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_%C3%B6ver_orter_i_Sverige
<realubot> Det är nog inte alla orter i Sverige men men ...
<K350> realubot: Jag lyssnar mest på böcker med moc. Kan du kolla i ~/.wicd/ eller /usr/share/wicd/ om du har colors.py där?
<K350> realubot: har du testat trafshow? Också en ncurses baserad nätverksgrej
<VaniFriss> realubot: Hmm... mja...
<VaniFriss> Dock absolut inte i datorläsbart format.
<VaniFriss> Endast HTML på Wikipedia och PDF på SCB.
<VaniFriss> Hatar PDF...
<K350> Det finns ett kul text baserat wikipedia 2 text pgoram - om någon är road
<K350> VaniFriss: Mm, de som uppfann PDF är elaka människro som borde få gå och lägga sig tidigt
<K350> finns pdftohtml
<K350> ...och poppler-utils
<K350> för pdf
<K350> realubot: fbcmd - command line facebook :-)
<VaniFriss> Suck... precis ALLT ska vara SVÅRT och BESVÄRLIGT.
<K350> VaniFriss: som vad?
<VaniFriss> Precis allt.
<VaniFriss> Att tjäna pengar. Få någon brutta intresserad överhuvudtaget. Laga mat. Tvätta. Fixa allt möjligt.
<K350> VaniFriss: Hm, det låter inte bra
<K350> VaniFriss: Men det ska väl gå att råda bot på :-)
<VaniFriss> Tydligen inte.
<VaniFriss> T.o.m. att hitta en lista över Sveriges städer i en textfil.
<VaniFriss> Det borde finnas direkt och enkelt att hitta på någon myndighet som får miljarder för att sitta på sina rövar och inte göra ett dugg.
<K350> VaniFriss: Well, vi vet ju i alla fall var du ska börja :-) Fast just det där med textfilen är väl ändå det minsta problemet
<K350> VaniFriss: Den här regimen ge rju miljarder av skttebetalarnas pengar åt knösar sm just sitter och gör ingenting
<K350> VaniFriss: Sveriges städer har du ju på wikipedia. Vad är problemet?
<VaniFriss> Omöjligt att hämta för en dator.
<VaniFriss> Och så heter det "Tja,".
<kurp> hur får ni såna där hostnames här? :)
<kurp> vet ju att det finns vhosts på psybncs men det där ser annorlunda ut :)
<K350> VaniFriss: Du kan med ett verktyg jag nämde tidigare konvertera wikisidan till vanlig text
<K350> kurp: Det står på freenodes hemsida :-)
<VaniFriss> K350: Går inte att lita på...
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-01
<kurp> K350: k
<K350> VaniFriss: Varför inte?
<VaniFriss> MÃ¥nga olika och ganska uppenbara anledningar.
<VaniFriss> Vill ha riktig data.
<K350> VaniFriss: Vad exakt är det du vill göra?
<VaniFriss> FÃ¥ en riktig lista med alla Sveriges orter.
<VaniFriss> Idioterna som driver Sverige har fått för sig att göra allt möjligt offentligt som ska vara privat, men det som SKA vara offentligt, som en lista på alla städer, kostar.
<K350> VaniFriss: Använd programmet elle rlynx med --dump växeln saxa bort resten . t.ex med grep..så har du dinm lista
<kurp> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_%C3%B6ver_Sveriges_t%C3%A4torter
<kurp> motsvarar iofs bara 85% av befolkningen
<kurp> K350: hittar inget på deras sida
<maxjesy> n
<K350> kurp: "If you'd like a generic "unaffiliated" user cloak, just ask a network staffer to turn it on for you. "
<K350> kurp: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<kurp> aha :P var så mycket text så jag sökte efter fel fraser I guess :)
<VaniFriss> kurp: Sluta blanda svenska och engelska.
<K350> kurp: använd sökfunktionen i firefox för att hitta vad du söker på en sida :-)
<kurp> mm :)
<maxjesy> någon vaken
<K350> vilken knapp på tangentbordet är "insert" ?
<kodein> den brukar vara höger om backspace
<kodein> ovanför delete
<Markk> Mm
<Markk> Beronde på dator
<Markk> På laptops är det ofta någon av knapparna till vidrunt Delete.
<Markk> PÃ¥ sidan av Delete dvs.
<Markk> s/till vidr/till höger eller vänster om/
<itmannen>  Goooood mooorning internet
<andol> Det här var ju lite charmigt förövrigt
<andol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/727620/comments/181
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 727620 in linux "[Radeon HD 5650 and 5470] Kernel BUG during recovery boot and in normal boot (Hybrid graphics)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<andol> (Linkedin kontaktförfrågan mot en buggrapport.)
<Barre> hehe
<larsemil> hej alla
<andol> godagens
<kodein> häjj
<Haffe> kodein: TV-dramat går vidare. Ibland blir jag sur på folk som hävdar att man får var man betalar för. Undrar om det är samma människor som skulle köpa en guld och rubininfattad tv för 100 gånger priset, för att den måste då vara 100 gånger bättre.
<kodein> veblen-varor?
<Haffe> Jag tror jag struntar i att köpa ny tvspelstermina.
<Haffe> Jag väntar tills jag hittar något bättre på soptippen.
<einand> Haffe: tja, någon maxgräns finns det nog. Men om man köper någon som vanligtvis kostar 1000kr för 20kr så brukrar det vara något lurt
<Haffe> einand: Jämför lexingtons blu-rayspelare med oppos.
<Haffe> Lexingtons speleare är en oppospelare med ett nytt skal runt, men lexingtons är THX-certifierad, inte oppos.
<Haffe> Jag undrar om inte minskande marginalnytta är en bättre beskrivning.
<Haffe> Säg att den billigaste tvn kostar 4000:-, då är kanske den för 6000:- dubbelt så bra, men den för 8000 är inte 3 gånger så bra.
<jolaren> I can't get irssi to run on autostart! I am having problems with the -U command I think
<jolaren> fel ruta
<larsemil> prova sätta kommandot inom ""
<jolaren> screen -U cc -S auto -d -m irssi med cc som användare
<jolaren> ligger i rc.local
<jolaren> Noo
<jolaren> :(
<andol> jolaren: Någon särskild anledning till att du vill skapa en irssi i en screen tillhörande root?
<jolaren> därför jag använder -u för user?
<jolaren> för att inte köra den i en screen som root
<jolaren> andol: är med på vad du menar, så vill jag inte ha det.
<kodein> -U == unicodestöd, inte användare
<kodein> nåt i stil med su - cc -c screen -U cc -S auto -d -m irssi skulle kunna vara nåt, åas
<jolaren> alright, ska jag läsa
<andol> jolaren: Tror det är lättare att låta screenen startas utav din användares crontab, vid tidpunkten @reboot
<kodein> eller kanske snarare su -c "screen -U cc -S auto -d -m irssi" - cc iofs
<jolaren> su -c "screen -U cc -S auto -d -m irssi" - cc
<kodein> andol: haha, ja, det hade ju varit enklare
<jolaren> hehe.. vad gör den sista parametern - cc?
<jolaren> har faktiskt aldrig varit inne i crontab, kanske ännu en anledning att rota i hur man gör det även om ^funkar
<jolaren> tack grabbs.
<kodein> - anger att det blir ett loginskal, vilket eg. kanske inte behövs, och cc är väl din användare
<jolaren> Känn nervositeten nu när jag bootar om -:p-
<kodein> undrar om hen provade först med att köra det som root
<jolaren> :(
<kodein> du skulle ju ha kunnat prova att köra det som root istället för att starta om och prova så.
<kodein> eller slänga in i crontab som sagt.
<jolaren> ja, jag ville testa bara..
<jolaren> har alltid använt rc.local innan, och det brukar funka för mig!
<jolaren> men det är dumt att inte lära sig nya saker, läser om crontab nu.. verkar bara behövas typ cs
<jolaren> @reboot /usr/bin/screen -d -m /usr/bin/irssi -S irssi
<jolaren> går det att testa crontabs som roto?
<jolaren> No luck
<kodein> alltså, du kan ju lägga det i din egen crontab om du vill köra det som din egen användare
<kodein> och det går ju bra att testa kommandot i en vanlig kommandorad istället för att dra en omstart varje gång
<larsemil> kodein: neeeee
<kodein> larsemil: jo, jag loooooooovar
<kodein> heders!
<larsemil> nej men fredag
<larsemil> hur firar ni det?
<Markk> Rycka niiifeeen
<Markk> Ja saatana.
<larsemil> okej.
<larsemil> ni andra då?
<Philip5> tokpacka en massa paket
<HeMan> Gröna lund
<HeMan> har grundaa
<HeMan> äsch
<HeMan> har grundat med att vara hemma sjuk
<Philip5> latjo
<HeMan> har hackat lua på förmiddagen
<HeMan> nu kan mitt lua-script avkoda det som kommer ut ur min rfxcom-pryl
<HeMan> i alla fall från den fjärrkontroll jag kör
<HeMan> nu ska jag lägga till koden för min termometer
<Ezim> tjenis kanalen
<Ezim> Philip5, itmannen och realubot.
<larsemil> HeMan: är det inte fusk att fjärrstyra sin robot?
<HeMan> larsemil: jo
<HeMan> larsemil: men bara om man blir påkommen
<HeMan> larsemil: jag skulle aldrig göra nått så dumt som att prata om det på irc
<HeMan> larsemil: eller vänta nu...
<Philip5> Ezim: tjena
<Ezim> HeMan, hur gick det med din installation?
<Ezim> Philip5, allt väl byggmästare?
<HeMan> Ezim: har inte hunnit gör den än
<larsemil> HeMan: du vet att på våningen under mig finns ett företag som är mekanisk verkstad och vars främsta produkt är växellådor/motorer. Och de har maskiner för att bygga allt i kugghjulsväg.
<HeMan> larsemil: så, när börjar du med din robot då?
<HeMan> larsemil: kan förresten tipsa om hobbytronik.se om du vill börja med vanliga prylar
<larsemil> HeMan: finns ingen scen för det i bjursås annars riktigt
<HeMan> larsemil: men då bygger du ju två robotar!
<larsemil> HeMan: vilket chip körde du sa du?
<Philip5> Ezim: jodå, fixar lite kaffe här och bygger för fullt
<HeMan> larsemil: på roboten?
<larsemil> HeMan: mm.
<HeMan> larsemil: eller det jag tucklar med nu?
<larsemil> HeMan: arduino?
<larsemil> roboten
<HeMan> larsemil: en rätt komplett variant, http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/1220
<HeMan> larsemil: inte egentligen en arduino men man kan använda arduino-miljön
<larsemil> http://www.hobbytronik.se/product_info.php/cPath/30_44/products_id/211?osCsid=856kcoel3t01lcubm0nf58uvd3
<larsemil> och det här är något annat?
<larsemil> eller en ännukomplettare?
<Ezim> Philip5, roligt. något specifikt som du bygger nu?
<Philip5> börjar med lite digikam beroenden
<Ezim> Philip5, jaså. har den kommit ut?
<HeMan> larsemil: lite mindre komplett, billigare och mindre, http://www.hobbytronik.se/product_info.php/cPath/30_44/products_id/202
<larsemil> HeMan: jag har ingen tid nu. men någon gång i livet ska jag bygga en robot som äter din till frukost
<Philip5> Ezim: RC
<HeMan> larsemil: ha, ingen chans!
<Ezim> Philip5, nice. skulle du inte vänta? du har visst varit aktiv med byggandet. nu när jag kollar på ppa. :)
<larsemil> HeMan: när jag är färdig med mitt lasersvärd ska jag börja med roboten
<HeMan> larsemil: jag laddar mina batterier under tiden
<Philip5> Ezim: bygger åt mig själv så får vi se om jag laddar upp den
<Ezim> Philip5, okej. vad är det som är stora skillnaden till 2.50?
<Ezim> digikam är bra, men jag är inte så värst avancerad användare.
<Philip5> en massa smågrejer över hela programmet
<Ezim> Philip5, okej. inte riktig det svaret jag hade hoppats på.
<Philip5> men det är ingen direkt stoooor skillnad mellan 2.5 och 2.6 som kanske hörs av namnet
<defektz> morrn
<Ezim> defektz, morrn. jag hoppas jag inte fick din burk att halta efter tipsen jag gav.
<Ezim> :)
<defektz> närå :)
<defektz> lugnt
<Ezim> Philip5, förstod nästan det.
<Ezim> defektz, blev det någon skillnad på laptopen-statoniära med de länkar jag gav?
<defektz> nja.. hade redan stängt av allt skit på lappisen. :)
<defektz> stationära är riktigt svårt att säga.
<Ezim> defektz, jaså? allt som skrevs i artikeln?
<defektz> allt har jag ingen lust att stänga av som stod där. en del moduler o så kan va bra o ha.
<Ezim> defektz, okej då har nog e4rat inte haft den effekten hos dig. hoppas du har koll på hur du avinstallerar och får den ogjort.
<Ezim> defektz, nice nice...
<defektz> mmm, ska inhandla en SSD nästa vecka. och ha allt på :)
<defektz> kaffe.
<Ezim> defektz, :) nice med ssd. är laptopen ny? så det är värt besväret.
<defektz> ny o ny. tänkte ha den i stationär.
<defektz> men helt klart värt :D
<defektz> det e ssd eller raptor.
<defektz> (som gäller)
<Ezim> defektz, okej. för i laptopen kan den göra nytta :).
<larsemil> alltså HUD är ju det bästa som hänt sen skivat bröd
<defektz> det e nyare hårdvara i min stationära nu. har gjort mig av med p4an :D
<Ezim> larsemil, haha så du är kär? :)
<Ezim> roligt att HUD har blivit så poppis
<larsemil> jag tycker det är jättesmidigt. jag har inte vant mig vid det ännu och jag använder inte jättemånga appar där det är smidigt.
<larsemil> men det är nyskapande
<larsemil> och jag ser en väldig potential
<defektz> tycker det e lite som gnome-do de där HUD
<Ezim> larsemil, okej. låter trevligt.
<Ezim> defektz, nja gnome do har inte samma funktion.
<Ezim> HUD är mer ifall du vill söka något inom något program
<Ezim> låt säg gimp
<Ezim> istället för gå igenom menyer kan du söka mha hud
<Ezim> gnome-do är mer för programsökning etc
<Ezim> :) i alla fall sist jag testa gnome-do
<Ezim> dock föredrog jag synapse under andra DE än kde. kde har redan krunner som gör allt.
<Ezim> :)
<Philip5> Ezim: har du någon koll på när swecarp brukar dyka upp om dagarna?
<Ezim> Philip5, ne. faktiskt inte. jag har senaste dagarna kommit in tidigare än vanligt. eftersom jag inte just nu har något för mig :).
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> du får skaffa dig en ppa att underhålla så har du mycket att göra ;)
<Philip5> amelia: hur mår hon idag? bättre?
<Ezim> Philip5, nja. om jag ska bygga seriöst så arbetar jag hellre med kubuntu-teamet.
<Ezim> Philip5, :) det är skillnaden mellan oss.
<Ezim> :P du kunde nu byggt allt detta för kubuntu
<Ezim> så skulle alla dra nytta inte bara de som känner till ditt ppa
<Ezim> egoist :P
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> fast det finns ju redan en Philip i kubuntu-teamet men ingen Ezim
<Ezim> Philip5, vad för nytta gör du där :)?
<Ezim> Philip5, åtminstone bidrar jag något till gemenskapen :P latmask...
<Philip5> en annan Philip
<Philip5> jag hjälper dem så de inte blir så rörigt med 2 Philipar i samma team ;P
<Ezim> Philip5, ju, han Philip gör något. kallas för yofel i kubuntu kanalen.
<Philip5> oki
<Ezim> han står för mesta av ninja-turtles pakandet
<defektz> http://www.fuduntu.org/
<defektz> ser bra ut. :)
<Ezim> defektz, jepp... samma utvecklarna som står för jupiter
<Ezim> defektz, bra för din laptop
<defektz> min laptop mår toppen nu
<defektz> lap-toppen.
<defektz> så jävla sämst :)
<Ezim> defektz, med fuduntu så kommer den sväva i det blå.
<defektz> dom har ju filat på utseendet iaf.
<Ezim> defektz, dom kör ju med gnome 2
<Ezim> :)
<defektz> jaså. kolla på screenshotsen där. tyckte det såg ut att vara gnome-shell på några.
<Ezim> defektz, kan intyga att det är gnome 2 :)
<ePax> Någon som använder gsmsendsms? har debian och försöker att få den att fungera med sony ericsson vivaz... skickar mess från ttyACM0 men det gör det bara en gång då jag kopplar ihop mobilen med burken... sen hänger den sig. baud rate är på 9600
<defektz> ok :)
<Ezim> defektz, har du hörts talas om jupiter?
<Ezim> defektz, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/jupiter-ubuntu-ppa-hardware-and-power.html
<Ezim> gammal länk som förklarar
<Ezim> dfxz, hej archy :P.
<dfxz> fedårar lite
<dfxz> :)
<Ezim> dfxz, hur kommer det sig?
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> kan det vara för :P fedora 17 precis kommit ut? :)
<dfxz> njaa det kan inte va det heller. det är fedora 17.. men jag installerade ju 16 dagen innan det kom :)
<dfxz> ska se vad jupiter går för
<dfxz> lite trassligt att behöva installera massa gnome ..
<Ezim> defektz, är du samma som defektz?
<dfxz> ah
<Ezim> haha vilken blunder
<Ezim> trodde ni var olika
<Ezim> :P
<dfxz> oh nej! nu har du en kompis mindre ;)
<Ezim> :) känner mig lurad
<dfxz> förlåt det var inte meningen
<dfxz> röka pauz.
<Ezim> dfxz, bridge linux såg spännande ut.. till skillnad från chakra tvingar dom inte en vad man får och inte får installera
<Ezim> dfxz, gör så.
<dfxz> ah jag vet.
<dfxz> :)
<Ezim> dfxz, även fedora 17 kde ser spännande ut. fördelen med fedora är att det är ju uppströms oftast i linux sammanhang.
<Ezim> framför allt för gnome användare
<dfxz> ok
<dfxz> ska se om jupiter gör någon skillnad nu då.
<Ezim> dfxz, hur gick rökningen?
<dfxz> bara fint :)
<Ezim> dfxz, :) nice. hoppas lika fint går även jupiter för dig.
<Ezim> dfxz, du kör kde nu va?
<dfxz> nä dwm :D
<dfxz> får köra igång tint2 varje gång jag ska pilla med jupiter. men det går bra
<dfxz> batteriet är sämst! redan nere på 96%
<Ezim> hehe... laptop och batteri är sämst också..
<Ezim> bästa jag någonsin fått oavsett os var ubuntu lucid
<Ezim> sedan dess har det gått utför
<Ezim> så nu bryr jag mig inte värst mycket om batterin
<dfxz> jag hade ju tänkt ta med laptopen på tåget. åker ju tåg typ 2 timmar om dagen.
<Ezim> dfxz, ajaj... jadu kanske fuduntu hade gett dig bättre lycka
<Ezim> jag vet inte... min räcker knappt en halv h längre
<Ezim> :) överlever laptopen något år till så är jag superb nöjd
<dfxz> :)
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKYddmLsEd4
<Ezim> vad kurdisk musik är vackert
<Ezim> balsam för själen
<kodein> då är jag nog mer för lite upplyftande aggrotech
<DrGrov> Hej allihopa
<Ezim> kodein, :) nej... kurdish all the way
<Ezim> DrGrov, tjenis juventino..
<DrGrov> Lite OT-fråga. Har någon provat laga på en Zagg Invisibleshield på sin mobiltelefon?
<Markk> Ezim: Uhm...eller inte.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Hej
<Ezim> Markk, :) vad vet du.. liksom (skämt)
<Ezim> DrGrov, tyvärr... inget man har gjort här... kanske finns någon annan
<Markk> Jag är väldigt öppen för musik.
<Markk> Men näe...
<Markk> Inte det där.
<Ezim> Markk, finns inget bättre än kurdisk musik. får se om du gillar den jag kommer med nu.
<Ezim> brukar vara lättare för icke-kurder att ta till sig
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Jg1PS6VKA
<Ezim> DrGrov, har du buntu frågor :) kanske jag kan hjälpa.
<amelia> urgh, vad det tar tid att uppdatera en nyinstallerad linuxmaskin. :S
<DrGrov> Hej amelia :) *kram*
<amelia> hej DrGrov
<amelia> DrGrov: hur är läget?
<bamsefar> amelia: Då har du för dåligt fetband. )
<bamsefar> ;)
<Ezim> amelia, låt mig gissa fedora 17? :)
<DrGrov> amelia: Det är bra tack. Försöker våga lägga på ett Invisibleshield på telefon, HTC One X. Men vågar inte p.ga. risken att förstöra det. Hur är det själv? :)
<DrGrov> Ezim: Nej tyv
<DrGrov> Ezim: Nej tyvärr, inga buntu frågor nu just :/
<Ezim> DrGrov, det är ju bra att du inte har någon fråga. då rullar ju allt på som det ska.
<Ezim> amelia, hej förresten :).
<DrGrov> Ezim: Ja, nästan. Problemet är som sagt telefonen nu. Hittade 1 ex. hårdskyddsskal till telefonen. Alltså, det enda som fanns i hela stan.
<DrGrov> Får man ju fråga sig att vad är problemet då dom inte fått in något tidigare? Dock ett bra skal, det måste jag våga lägga på också. Det går ju inte att förstöra :D
<Ezim> DrGrov, okej. jag är inte så väst duktig på mobiler. så jag är nog inte rätt person rådfråga.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Ok, jag skall lägga det bakom örat :)
<amelia> DrGrov: det är väl bara att göra om ifall du gör fel?
<DrGrov> amelia: Ja, det tror jag. Är inte helt 100% på att det går men försöker desperat hitta någon bra YouTube guide för noobs att lägga det rätt
<DrGrov> amelia: Hittar massor av telefoner men inte just för min. Har en liten böjning på telefonen också så kan bli svårare men borde inte.
<Ezim> http://www.svenskafans.com/em2012/Italien-kan-dra-sig-ur-EM-446442.aspx
<amelia> DrGrov: jag har ingen koll på sånt. jag har aldrig sånna grejjer på mina telefoner.
<DrGrov> amelia: Du sköter ju dom bra då :)
<amelia> DrGrov: ja. sen byter man ju efter 2 år så den hinner ju inte bli så repig.
<DrGrov> amelia: Ja, det är sant.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Orkar inte öppna länken, vad ungefär sägs det? Jag skulle ta det med en stor nypa salt.
<Ezim> DrGrov, prandelli säger att man kan tänka sig dra sig ur em...
<DrGrov> Ezim: Vilket han aldrig kommer göra. Det är enbart ett sätt att lägga press på tidningarna i Italien p.ga. det dom rapporterar kring spelskandalen och sättet dom gör det på.
<Ezim> ser dock redan fram emot :) serie b nästa säsong. vi lyckades hålla oss kvar... :=)
<Ezim> DrGrov, mycket möjligt. jag bryr mig inte så mycket om italienska landslaget.
<Ezim> nog tillsammans med engelska landslaget jag ogillar mest
<Ezim> då har jag självklart inte räknat in turkiska landslaget som :) jag avskyr med själ/kropp/hjärta
<DrGrov> Ezim: Inte jag egentligen heller men mest vill följa Juve spelarna, klart hoppas att Italien skulle vinna EM. Dock intressant hela EM, för följa med bra spelare + ev. transfers till Juve.
<Ezim> DrGrov, jag följer franska landslaget och det har man gjort sedan 90-talet. så för mig är em speciell.
<Ezim> DrGrov, ingen i em kommer ändå hamna i livorno :).
<DrGrov> Ezim: Nej, det är ju tyvärr så :)
<DrGrov> Ezim: Men kan finnas bra spelare från dom lite större klubbarna i Serie A & B att låna in från.
<Ezim> DrGrov, dock hoppas man även på blågul.
<Ezim> DrGrov, jag är just nu glad att slippa se livorno flyttas ner så jag har inte ens kollat vilka som ska lämna eller komma in.
<Ezim> DrGrov, dock är det otroligt glädjande för italiensk fotboll att torino tog sig upp.
<Ezim> :) torino kommer kocka
<Ezim> koka
<DrGrov> Dock denna sommar skall jag undvika transferkarusellen för Juves del. Så länge det inte blir 1) Suarez 2) Dzeko 3) Nainggolan så är jag nöjd. Dock får gärna Verratti (Pescara) köpas och lånas ut tillbaka till Pescara. Roligt att Torino kommer upp, får Turinderby igen. Dock har ju Torino inget att sätta emot Juve.
<DrGrov> Men Torino kan klara nedflyttning med bra köp i sommar + bra inlåningar. Det är fullt möjligt nu då klubben stabiliserats en hel del sedan en del turbulens förr-förra säsongen och dom problemen som fanns då.
<Ezim> sant DrGrov.
<DrGrov> Men frågan jag st
<DrGrov> Men frågan jag ställer mig kring Torino är att är Ventura, tränaren, tillräckligt kompetent på en högre nivå? Tvivlar starkt.
<Ezim> DrGrov, jag vet inte för vara helt ärlig hur kompetent han är. Bara glad för en polare som håller på dom.
<DrGrov> Torino kommer ju ta stora delar av sina poäng hemma, där gäller det att faktiskt vinna majoriteten. Sedan skapa ett någorlunda bortaspel, där är väl förstås den största nyckeln till överlevnad.
<DrGrov> Ja, alltid trevligt då någon är glad för någon annans skull och deras lag :)
<Ezim> DrGrov, dock spelade livorno överrasknings nog väldigt bra mot torino
<Ezim> tyvärr för livorno har torino 1 högre växel att sätta in än vad livorno spelarna har
<DrGrov> Skulle säga att Torino förväntas ju alltid vara det bollförande laget men saknar absoluta spetsspelare för att föra tempot.
<Ezim> efter en så tumult säsong som livorno haft så är det starkt hålla sig kvar.
<DrGrov> Men individuellt ja, så är Torinospelarna ett eller två snäpp vassare och där kommer skillnaden
<DrGrov> Ja absolut, alla lag gör det bra som klarar sig i Serie B. Det är enligt mig och förstås många andra italienkännare den absolut svåraste andraligan i världen.
<Ezim> torino har bra anfall faktiskt. tror nog de kommer lyckas hålla kvar.
<DrGrov> Ja, anfallet är bra. Dock byggs ju bra lag bakifrån, alltid varit så och kommer alltid vara så ;)
<Ezim> DrGrov, stämmer nog bra det. Vi har ju också haft problem på många fronter.
<Ezim> En president som inte vet vad han vill med klubben.
<DrGrov> Ja och det är rätt vanligt nere i Serie B att det förekommer en hel del "ägarproblem" osv.
<Ezim> En spelare som miste sitt liv. rip morosini
<DrGrov> Och sedan blir det rätt svårt att fokusera på sjävla spelet p.ga. all turbulens men Livorno gjorde det bra. Inte kollat nästan nå Serie B denna säsong p.ga. Juves framfart.
<Ezim> Bytt tränare lika ofta som underkläder
<DrGrov> Ja, R.I.P Morosini. Han var värd ett mycket bättre öde så som han fått lida under sin korta tid på jorden.
<Ezim> sedan ryktades våra bästa spela bort också... ja vad ska man säga... nöjd spela kvar serie b
<Ezim> för seria a lär dröja många år
<DrGrov> Det tar ju ungefär 4-5 år att bygga ett tillräckligt bra lag från "grunden" för att lyckas.
<Ezim> DrGrov, ja... stackaren hade det inte lätt... en otrolig karaktär... för bra för ha verona som moderklubb :)...
<kets> morrn :)
<Ezim> DrGrov, vi :) hade också det som mål. men har stannat i serie b som leksand i hockey.
<DrGrov> Jag vet ijnte men känns alltid svårare då spelare går bort i Italien än annanstans. Känns så som att spelarna tas bättre hand om i Italien och man hyllar dom på ett annat sätt känns det som. Känns för mig åtminstone svårare med Morosini än t.ex. Speed.
<K350> pratar ni sport?
<Ezim> DrGrov, jag kan bara instämma.
<Ezim> K350, :) ja.
<K350> Ezim: oh, då är jag rädd för att jag inte är kvalificierad för att kunna delta
<Ezim> K350, jag tror inte vi har mer fotboll-snack...
<Ezim> så du kan delta :)
<K350> pheeewwww
<DrGrov> Ezim: Dock blir intressant att se nästa års Serie B med det som nu händer i Calcioscommesse.
<Ezim> DrGrov, kör du 11.10 ännu eller 12.04?
<DrGrov> Ezim: Kör 10.04.
<Ezim> DrGrov, ja, även att :) fler lag med min politiska övertygelse kommer upp till serie b... :P
<Ezim> serie b kommer bli rött
<Ezim> :P
<DrGrov> Ezim: Ja, det är inget jag fäster särskild uppmärksamhet vid. Tänkte nog mera på med alla minuspoäng och straff osv. Serie B blir ett riktigt getingbo nästa år.
<Ezim> DrGrov, 12.04 är riktig bra... men det är också 10.04
<DrGrov> Ezim: Jag tänkte nog lägga in 12.04 men skall göra lite större backups först och sedan lägga in 12.04. Har bra med tid i sommar hoppeligen.
<Ezim> DrGrov, tyvärr för livornos del kan det bli svårare då hålla sig kvar...
<K350> Finns det inget kul program för (sport) tabell-bitare? :-)
<DrGrov> Ezim: Ja, det blir svårare. Men på samma gång lever Serie B ännu livligare liv nästa säsong just p.ga. allt det som hänt.
<Ezim> DrGrov, har du testat kde någon gång? kubuntu 12.04 är riktigt nice.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Jag kör KDE nu på 10.04. Kört det nu väldigt länge.
<Ezim> DrGrov, sant. serie b känns nästan alltid aktuellt.
<Ezim> DrGrov, du kommer då älska kubuntu 12.04
<DrGrov> Men vill absolut inte ha activity och annat skit. Skall vara simpelt utan en massa lull lull. Visst lull lull funkar men inte alldeles för mycket.
<Ezim> DrGrov, du kan ju ta bort activity då det bara är en widget på panalen
<Ezim> som allt annat
<K350> Ezim: Kan etw vara något? :-)
<Ezim> K350, etw?
<DrGrov> Ja, kör Plasma Dashboard i KDE nu som jag öppnar förstås för att se vissa widgets. Har aldrig inga widgets framme, enbart via Dashboard.
<K350> Ezim: Ja, kolla med apt-cache search :-)
<Ezim> K350, haha cool. den ska installeras.
<Ezim> thx
<DrGrov> Vad talar ni om nu riktigt?
<Ezim> DrGrov, kde 4.8.3 går ej jämföra med den som kommer med 10.04
<DrGrov> Vad är det som är så mycket bättre i 4.8.3 då?
<K350> Ezim: hm...tror faktiskt jag ska testa själv också :-)
<Ezim> K350, gör det :).
<Ezim> DrGrov, dolphin är bra mycket snabbare.
<Ezim> kwin är bra mycket snabbare och stabilare
<Ezim> kubuntu i sig är bra mycket snabbare och stabilare
<Ezim> sedan alla program som kommer med har ju fått hel del funktioner
<K350> Ezim: Sant, men jag har problem med några av Kwins effekter som inte vill fungera. Som inverterign av färger t.ex
<lag^> Nu är han här igen.. kubuntulovern :P
<Ezim> K350, aldrig testat faktiskt..
<Ezim> K350, ska testa.
<K350> Ezim: Behöver kunna invertera färger ibland - är synskadad.
<Ezim> K350, okej vännen. låt mig kolla.
<K350> Ezim: Vad jag läst så fungerar dne effektern - och en del andra - lite oliak beroende på grafikkort m.m...
<kets> vad är skillnaden mellan ubuntu, xubuntu o kubuntu tex?
<kets> jag är ny på linux så :)
 * DrGrov is awaaaaauy
<Ezim> kets, skrivbordsmiljön framförallt
<kets> kk
<Ezim> K350, nästa problem blir finna meta-key på den här laptopen
<Ezim> :)
<kets> skulle faktiskt vilja byta ut raden till vänster med libreoffice dash osv mot nåt snyggare på botten
<Ezim> kets antar att du kör standard ubuntu?
<K350> Ezim: Det går att byta tangentbordsbidning för effekten under "genvägar"
<kets> japp senaste versionen
<K350> Var finns "insert" knappen på ett standard svenskt tangentbord?
<kets> på nummerbordet, samma tangent som 0 k350
<Ezim> K350, här fungerade det..
<K350> kets: är 0 och insert samma knapp palltså?
<kets> K350: ja
<K350> Ezim: hm. kan mitt problem vara så banalt att det strular sig med tangentbordsbidningen?
<Ezim> K350, det kan vara det.
<K350> kets: ok, tack!:-)
<Ezim> K350, vad har du för grafikkort?
<K350> Ezim: Hm, vilken är då meta-knappen?
<kets> lugnt
<Ezim> K350, eftersom jag inte fann meta-knappen... testade jag ctrl+l som jag lade till.
<K350> Ezim: Ah, men det fungerar inte alls för mig
<dfxz> Ezim: 51%
<Ezim> K350, systeminställningar -> skrivbordseffekter -> invertera
<dfxz> Ezim: hur länge har den levt nu då? :)
<kets> vet ni något program eller vad man ska säga som gör att man får en snygg rad med program längst ner på skärmen, som en mac typ.. ska fixa bild
<Ezim> dfxz, över 1 h.
<kets> http://www.jackliberty.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/ubuntu.png
<dfxz> najs
<K350> Ezim: Jo, men det fungerar inte. Har läst att andra har samma problem - sägs bero på oliak grafik-kort - tror jag det var
<kets> så skulle jag vilja ha
<Ezim> K350, där ska det finnas möjlighet även ställa in ny tangentbordkombination
<Ezim> K350, vad har du för grafikkort?
<dfxz> ljusstyrkan är jättelåg.
<K350> Ezim: Jo, jag har provat att byta tangentbordskombination.
<Ezim> dfxz, det är väl bra det :).
<phnom> meta är win
<Ezim> phnom, thx.
<K350> Ezim: Men det är ok. Jag anväder compiz tillsvidare.
<K350> Ezim: jo, jag bytter fönsterhanterare till kwin innan jag testade inverteringseffekten  :-)
<Ezim> phnom, där lärde jag mig något nytt... så man tackar
<Ezim> :)
<phnom> np
<Ezim> K350, kwin äger...
<Ezim> K350, återigen vad har din burk för grafikkort? kan söka på nätet om jag finner någon lösning.
<kets> K350: 0 och insert är iaf samma på mitt tangentbord, men använder ju laptop. så kan va annat på ett vanligt tgb
<Ezim> kets, du kör inte ubuntu 12.04 va?
<K350> Ezim: Jag har glömt hur jag kollar vilket grafikkort jag har
<kets> http://store.aramedia.com/shopimages/products/normal/kb-lpswedishblack.jpg
<kets> k350: var samma där med iof :P
<Ezim> K350, inga problem... kommando på väg: lspci | grep VGA
<K350> kets: Ok.  ska vara en till en tangentbordsbisning i mc
<Ezim> K350, om du annars kör kubuntu/kde finns det något som heter kinfo/informationscentralen.. där finns också info om grafikkort
<kets> ska kolla vilken version jag kör :P (måste leta lite då)
<kets> Ezim
<kets> Ezim: där ja, 12.04 lts kör jag
<K350> Ezim: Radeon Xpress 200
<Ezim> kets, damn det ser ut som 10.04.
<kets> Ezim: ja jag märker ingen skillnad, ser precis likadant ut
<K350> Ezim: Jag gillar att göra allt på terminalen. Så jag föredrog kommandot :-)
<K350> Ezim: Oj, nu blir det middag...bbl
<kets> därför jag vill fixa, ev ta bort raden till höger med libreoffice etc, o ha en ikonrad på botten av skärmen istället :D
<kets> finns det nåt sätt att lägga terminalen på skrivbordet så man slipper gå in till dash o söka?
<Ezim> K350, har du testat både de öppna och stängda drivrutinerna för ati?
<Ezim> kets, ingen aning hur man gör gör gnome fallback mode
<Ezim> K350, smaklig måltid
<kets_> åkte ur så missade om ni skrev nåt
<Ezim> kets, ingen aning hur man gör gör gnome fallback mode
<Ezim> ne nu ska man äta lite innan man går ut...
<kets_> Ezim: ses
<kets_> ska googla lite
<coobra> :D
<Ezim> !ninja
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ninja' not found
<spacebug-> haha
<K350> Någon mc expert här? Jag lyckaes inte kopiera flera filer samtidigt med 'insert'
<kodein> du markerar dem med insert, trycker F5
<kodein> eller gör du på något annat sätt?
<K350> kodein: Jag undrar om jag inte trycke rpå fel knapp. Insert är väl 0 på nummberbordet till höger på tangentgbordet?
<K350> kodein: Den ska - väl? - ändra färg när en fil r markerad?
<kodein> ja
<kodein> har du numlock aktiverat?
<kodein> annars är insert ofta ovanför delete och till höger om backspace.
<kodein> jag vet inte hur ditt tangentbord ser ut.
<K350> uhm, ett vanligt standard svenskt tangentbord?
<K350> kodein: numlock? nja. det blri siffror när jag skriver
<kodein> ja, tryck då på numlock så att lampan släcks
<kodein> eller ta till insert-knappen som är till höger om backspace
<K350> kodein: Ah, det verkade fungera :-)
<K350> kodein: Får leka lite meddet hrä för att komm aunderfudn med hru det fungerar
<K350> kodein: älskar mc :-)
<K350> kodein: Så, om jag vill ta bort flera filer samtidigt kan jag använda insert o sedna delete
<kodein> ok
<K350> kodein: om jag ångrar mig och vill ta bort en fil jag markerat med insert. Hur gör jag då?
<kodein> wat
<kodein> om du vill avmarkera?
<kodein> det är analogt med att markera.
<K350> ja
<K350> insert en gång till på samma fil således?
<kodein> ja
<K350> Aaah :-)
<kodein> men alltså
<kodein> prova och se
<K350> Mm, testar nu
<K350> kodein: tangentbordsbidning för att slå av/på visning av dolda filer?
<kodein> "rtfm"
<kodein> jag har tyvärr inte tid att hjälpa dig med ett program jag knappt använder
<kodein> googlesökningen jag just säger dock att det är Alt+.
<K350> kodein: Oka. Stort tack för hjälpen! .-)
<swecarp> hej alla glada
<defektz> death of a president. mkt bra film :)
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5 nu har jag lagt till ditt ppa
<Philip5> spännande
<Philip5> än så länge är det nog mest kdenlive, luminence och kanske gimp för dig där
<swecarp> libgphoto hadde du uppdaterat
<Philip5> swecarp: jag sitter och kollar på en livesändning om foto på engelska men otextat
<Philip5> ja men den är inte byggd än
<swecarp> jok
<Philip5> swecarp: funkar de andra paketen bra då?
<swecarp> Philip5,  vad menar du
<Philip5> hur kdenlive och luminence funkade
<swecarp> det laddade ner kanon fint
<Philip5> najs
<swecarp> Philip5,  luminance är det betan eller
<kets_> har varit hos morfar och spelat lite supertuxkart på hans mintbox :P
<kets_> sen blir det lisbeth salander på tv ikväll ^
<kets_> :D
<defektz> http://wlcentral.org/node/2634
<Philip5> swecarp: japp
<swecarp> jag fick se det har du gåt ifrån att inte ha beta i dina ppa
<Philip5> beror på
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> om de verkar stabila så
<swecarp> det är sant och riktigt tänkt
<Philip5> swecarp: vad saknar du på ppan då?
<swecarp> vet inte riktig för tillfället så har jag det jag behöver när det gäller program
<Philip5> säger du bara ;)
<Philip5> du vill ha digikam 3.0 redan nu
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag vill ha digikam 4.0 nu
<Philip5> :P
<swecarp> jag är nöjd om man kan få den senaste
<Philip5> så klart
<swecarp> sen är det ju det här vanliga att jag kan ladda ner mina bilder
<Philip5> kan du det nu då?
<swecarp> kör genom gewiew
<swecarp> ska kolla nu om det funkar funkade inte förra veckan
<Philip5> men den kraschar om du försöker hämta från kameran med digikam?
<swecarp> kan ladda ner genom dolphin
<Philip5> testa om det blir någon skillnad med libgphoto2 som jag laddade upp när den är byggd
<swecarp> Philip5,  det funkar nu
<swecarp> Philip5,  har du kollat vilka upp dateringar som har kommit idag gällande system det var en gällande digitalkamror
<swecarp> fasen kubuntu är inne i en uppdaterings fas massa som droppar in
<Philip5> har för mig att det var mest samba-grejer
<Philip5> swecarp: du som gillar att fota djur. du kanske ska börja med sådana här porträtt :D  http://www.jillgreenberg.com/Fine-art/photos/monkeys-apes#/
<swecarp> snugga bilder Philip5
 * swecarp kollar lets danc
<Philip5> aha
 * spacebug- oxå
<swecarp> Philip5,  det var med uppdateringar till kamera idag
<Philip5> var det?
<einand> vilken kamera?
<swecarp> Philip5,  kolla i historiken i muon så finns det med 2 upp dateringar såg att det var även med till gwiew
<Philip5> jag har grejsat en massa så min logg är inte bara uppdateringar
<sm2iar> hmm, var ändrar man vilket nätverkskort som ska heta eth0 resp eth1? ubuntu 12.04
<Haffe> etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Nafallo> neje!
<Nafallo> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<sm2iar> Haffe, det trodde jag oxo, men där står det som jag vill ha det. Något annat går tydligen in och ändrar...
<sm2iar> och Nafallo :)
<Nafallo> sm2iar: det ar den filen...
<sm2iar> Nafallo: Ja, det borde vara det, men något går in och ändrar om så brandväggen blir ju baklänges...
<sm2iar> mitt interna kort blir eth0 och det externa eth1
<Nafallo> sm2iar: *shrugs* det ar den filen.
<pxl> Tjohej!
<pxl> Nu tänkte jag vara en såndär tråkig nisse som dyker upp helt oannonserat och ber om hjälp det första han gör..
<swecarp> vart kan man hitta logen på vilka uppdateringar som är gjord idag
<Nafallo> swecarp: /var/log/dpkg.log t.ex.
<pxl> Är det någon här som känner sig hemma på installation av 12.04 på mac?
<pxl> Jag försöker köra via usb. Första gången bootade allt fint, men då hade jag inte utrymme ordentligt för en installation. Nu när jag partitionerat om en smula lyckas jag inte boota med USB-minnet..
<swecarp> tack nafallo
<pxl> Ett stycke text flimrar till i någon tiondelssekund och sedan blir skärmen svart.
<pxl> Har gjort om USB-minnet två gånger, utan annat resultat. Är det EFI som spökar?
<pxl> Jag inser att jag ju kunde bränna en skiva och se om det blir någon skillnad, men nu har det blivit en principsak mellan mig och datorn..
<swecarp> fasen den loggen var svårläst
<Nafallo> swecarp: hehe. apts logg kanske ar lattare :-)
<swecarp> philip5 kolla här på min uppdat log dessa uppdateringar är det som var idag och efter dom så funkar hämtning av bilder i dgikam http://paste.ubuntu.com/1018531/
<Philip5> swecarp: vad var det med kameran där?
<johanbr> pxl, är inte så bekant med mac, men det skulle kunna vara EFI... går det inte att ställa in den att boota mha BIOS istället?
<pxl> Mac kör väl dessvärre EFI _istället_ för BIOS..
<pxl> Det udda är ju att det har funkat men slutade göra det. Man kan ju installera rEFIt som är en annan boot manager, men det känns som om felet inte riktigt ligger där heller.
<Philip5> swecarp: packade precis digikam 2.6 rc
<Philip5> har inte laddat upp
<swecarp> Philip5,  vad roligt ligger den sedan i extra eller
<swecarp> Philip5,  rad 150 fick nog inte med allt i pasten
<swecarp> gokväll Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp, godkväll vännen.
<Ezim> allt bra hos dig?
<swecarp> jadå det flyter på här
<swecarp> Ezim,  hur har du det
<Ezim> swecarp, bara bra. varit lite hos några vänner. de ville ut. jag hade ingen lust. så jag återvända hem och till er :).
<swecarp> Ezim,  till dina riktiga vänner alltså :)
<Umeaboy> Ezim: Hej!
<Ezim> swecarp, hehe är nog så.
<Ezim> Umeaboy, tjenis.
<Philip5> swecarp: aha, kamera. det är kamera-åtkomst i dolphin
<Ezim> tjena Philip5. gamla packare-räv :)
<Philip5> yo
<Ezim> Philip5, hur är det med dig och hur har du haft det? mår fru/man/barn/husdjur bra?
<swecarp> Philip5,  ok trodde att det kanske påverkade digikam
<Ezim> swecarp, har du fått kdenlive 0.92 från utvecklaren?
<swecarp> japp samt lagt till philip i ppa listan
<Ezim> Philip5, jaså, dolphin har alltså automatisk åtkomst av kameror nu? nice nice.
<Philip5> haft länge
<Ezim> swecarp, :) oj, din burk kommer nog explodera efter Philip5 ppa.
<swecarp> nir rävar vilket program använder ni för att spela musik
<Philip5> amarok och spotify
<Philip5> ibland audacious
<Ezim> Philip5, du glömmer en av de absolut bästa clementine
<Ezim> :)
<Philip5> nää
<Ezim> Philip5, kommer bli mycket sport den här sommaren. :)
 * Ezim säger hej till defektz/dfxz 
<Ezim> gecko/itmannen och förlorade itmannen sonen realubot vad gör ni?
<Ezim> realubot, har du börjat idla?
<DrGrov> Yo
<Ezim> DrGrov, tjena. kubuntu lucid :)
<DrGrov> Ezim: Ja hej :)
<Ezim> DrGrov, http://db.tt/SejfXfa0
<swecarp> DrGrov,  hoppas att du har tagit sjösjuke piller
<DrGrov> swecarp: Vad är det du säger?
<DrGrov> swecarp: Varför skulle jag ta sjösjukepiller?
<Ezim> :) haha går det verkligen så snabbt när jag kör alt+tab?
<swecarp> japp
<Ezim> det känns nog bara konstig när man själv inte gör det
<swecarp> inspelningen Ezim  har gjort av sitt skrivbord snurrar som fasen
<swecarp> Ezim,  har hittat ett tema till dig som jag tror passar dig heter steel
<Ezim> swecarp, skrivbordstema eller ikon?
<DrGrov> Ezim: Vad har du för maskin då?
<Ezim> DrGrov, den är 5 år gammal laptop :).
<swecarp> skrivbordstema
<Philip5> nu blev det 15 min paus
<Ezim> swecarp, ska kolla in. jag gillar den jag har.
<swecarp> dagens skärmdump http://i.imgur.com/7Jovu.png
<Philip5> hehe
<Ezim> swecarp, stell var skön men jag föredrar den jag har
<swecarp> Ezim,  ok
<Ezim> swecarp, androbit testa :).
<swecarp> har kört den ett tag kör amakage nu och trivs med den
<Ezim> DrGrov, nya :) kubuntu är snällare mot systemet och mycket snabbare också.
<Ezim> swecarp, själv kör jag nu androbit som skrivbordstema och ikonerna är från rosa (mandriva forken)
<swecarp> ja jag såg att du hadde lite härliga ikoner
<Ezim> :) jepp... vill du ha?
<swecarp> det skadar ju inte att ha några att välja på
<Ezim> swecarp, okej. ska lägga upp på dropboxen
<realubot> Ezim: Jo. Jag har varit lite off ett tag.
<Ezim> realubot, speciell orsak?
<Ezim> hoppas något positivt
<Ezim> swecarp, http://db.tt/T2I4wnhR
<swecarp> Ezim,  tack
<Ezim> swecarp, np vännen.
<DrGrov> Ursäkta
<DrGrov> Satan i gatan
<DrGrov> Detta blir en oerhört lång natt, skall lägga dit Invisibleshield nu.... Aaaaarrgh!
<Ezim> DrGrov, något på tok?
<swecarp> Ezim,  den kommer jag att köra ett tag nu
<DrGrov> Jag kommer fan i mig bli sur tror jag ännu i natt med denna Invisibleshield
<Ezim> swecarp, vilken?
<swecarp> icone temat
<swecarp> nä nu skall denna gammla farbro gå och lägga sig vi hörs och ses i morgon alla mina vänner
<Umeaboy> Någon här som ÄR ganska kunnig på TV-apparater & skillnad på dess serier?
<Ezim> Umeaboy, det är helg så det finns risk att ingen svarar.
<realubot> Jag har inte sett itmannen på ett tag. Har han gått i sommaride?
<einand> realubot: han är här dagligen
<Ezim> realubot, kan vara så, eller så har han bara hälsan att tänka på.
<einand> han har dock bytt nick
<realubot> einand: Jag har missat honom.
<realubot> einand: Vad heter han nu då? gecko?
<Umeaboy> Right.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Left.
<K350> realubot: är din ~/.wicd/ mapp också tom?
<Umeaboy> realubot: Left, right, left........Huuut!!!!
<Ezim> K350, tjena. hur gick det med kwin?
<K350> Ezim: nja, jag lät det vara. Kör vidare med compiz.
<K350> Ezim: Förslag/tips om något trevligt textbaserat program? :-)
<Ezim> K350, synd att kwin inte fungera för dig. då de lirar bäst med kde i övrigt.
<Ezim> vad för textbaserat program?
<ola8395> hej hej
<Ezim> ola8395, hej hej.
<K350> Ezim: Det går nog att få kwin att fungera - lite research bara Just nu på önskelistan: Ett ncurses baserat CUI för nmap - kanske? :-)
<Ezim> K350, :) jag sysslar inte med så nördiga saker.
<K350> Ezim: Är inne på CUI grejjer just nu :-)
<K350> Ezim: som cui/ncurses eller namp?
<ola8395> Ezim , kom o tänka på en grej , om du ska ge mig en anledning att välja kde framför unity , vilken skulle d bli ?
<K350> kde
<K350>  :-)
<K350> fast den drar mer ram..osäker på cpu
<K350> ola8395: vill du ha mycket "eye candy" eller en snabbb skrivbordsmiljö?
<Ezim> ola8395, smaken är som baken. men jag föredrar KDE framför unity.
<Ezim> men trivs du bra med unity finns det inget ide byta
<K350> Ja, ingne idé att vara 'religiös' i skirvbordsmiljö-frågan
<Ezim> kde fungerar bäst för mig. rättare sagt för det jag vill.
<K350> Har ni testat enlightmen - tror jag det heter - skrivrodsmiljö o fönsterhantere. Sägs vara massor med ögongodis. För den sm gillar sånt.
<Ezim> K350, har kollat lite snabbt på e17
<K350> Ezim: Jag anväder i praktiken bara firefox och vlc grafiskt. restne kör jag i terminalen. Så jag borde kunna strippa min dator rätt mycket
<K350> Ezim: Hur är/var den?
<Ezim> K350, helt okej. har du tänkt köra openbox?
<K350> Ezim: Ja, jag kikade lite på ob. Men det saknas zoom och möjlighet att invertera färger. Ett måste för mig.
<ola8395> Ezim , tänkte inte på byte , tänkte mer lite ideutbyte barea
<ola8395> bara
<K350> Ezim: Annars skulle jag hellre köra OB eller någo av dess varianter.
<ola8395> men vill ni bara snacka bash o sånt som jag inte fattar så fine , ;)
<ola8395> K350, enlightenment har stor potential
<K350> ola8395: Drar den inte mycket ram och cpu?
<ola8395> K350 , bara ett problem , ingen major dist satsar helt o fullt ut på den , o ger d den kärlek den behöver med intergration etc
<Ezim> ola8395, själv kanske man borde ge unity chansen. men jag trivs så bra med kde. så det känns dumt byta för skoj skull.
<ola8395> K350 , enlightenment kan köras på 300 mhz 128 mb ram
<Ezim> ola8395, bohdi linux satsar på e17.
<ola8395> utan problem
<ola8395> Ezim , bodhilinux känns ändå väldigt mycket som en distro som behöver poleras mycket för att jag ska snappa upp den
<ola8395> Ezim , och den känns inte helt användarvänlig , vilket krävs en del modfikationer av e17 för att d ska bli
<K350> Ezim: Vore det inte för att jag har vissa specialbehov så skulle jag köra OB och evilwm som fönsterhanterare i ett minisystem med bara firefox, vlc , resten i terminal
<K350> ola8395: Vad anväder du nu?
<Ezim> ola8395, kan vara så. testade bara den på usb.
<ola8395> K350 , ubuntu 12.04 unity 3d
<ola8395> K350 , har en core i3 laptop med 4 gb ram o intel hd 3000 så den klarar den stora ramläckan i ubuntu utan problem
<K350> ola8395: Verkar ju bra :-) Vil du helst ha ögongodis eller ett snabbt system?
<Ezim> ola8395, du kan ju alltid testa kubuntu. misstänker att du kommer gilla det du ser :).
<ola8395> alltså hellst vill jag ha en kombo , men d e svårt o hitta , och enlightenment skulle vara min grej om d inte var så att inlärningskurvan e väldigt hög och ingen stor dist satsar på den
<ola8395> Ezim , jag kan alltid testa d live eller virtuellt , lutar mer åt d sistnämda
<ola8395> kde*
<Ezim> heja heja kde :)
<K350> ola8395: Gör som Ezim föreslår. Testa kubuntu-desktop. Du kan ju växla mellan de båda
<Ezim> ola8395, en annan stor fördel med kde/kubuntu är om du kör multiscreen
<Ezim> bättre stöd i kde/kubuntu än ubuntu/unity
<K350> Ezim: Nu låter du som Philiph5 :-)
<ola8395> K350 , problemet med o installera kubuntu-desktop i befintlig installation blir ju att allt blir en enda röra med program etc
<Ezim> K350, ibland är det svårt hålla känslorna i styrd. för :P kde/kubuntu är så bra.
<Ezim> ola8395, jepp det blir en röra :).
<K350> ola8395: Nja så illa är det väl inte. Jag har både kubuntu och lubuntu i min dator
<K350> lxde är förrestne rätt trevligt deet också
<Ezim> sedan slår kde programmen som: k3b, dolphin, kwin, gwenview, okular, krunner, digikam, kdenlive (listan kan göras väldigt lång) än motsvarande i ubuntu unity/gnome/gtk :)
<Ezim> K350, jepp. sedan är lubuntu utvecklarna störtsköna :)
<K350> prova kwin bara istället
<K350> Ezim: Oh, är de? Har inte provat någon av dme än :-)
<Ezim> stora fördelen med ubuntu/unity är; ubuntu software center/ubuntu one/synaptic/ubuntus uppdateringshanterare
<Ezim> dock finns ju samtliga för kubuntu också, men är ej förinstallerad. av dessa behöver jag inte någon... förr så var muon ej så bra så jag installerade synaptic
<K350> ehm, men det där är väl program som kan köra i såväl kubuntu som lubuntu sm vilken annan dist som helst väl?
<Ezim> K350, jepp det kan man göra med alla. dock är de ju kde specifika.
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> K350, installera kde saker i lxde, då får man en bra röra :P.
<ola8395> Ezim , hur e rekonq o kmail kontra firefox o thunderbird som jag använder nu i ubuntu unity ?
<K350> Ezim: Nu får jag en misstanek om att skrivbordsmiljö och fönsterhanterare ibland/ofta? blandas ihop
<Ezim> ola8395, firefox/thunderbird för min del
<K350> elinks är också trevligt! :-D
<kets_> tjo igen
<Ezim> dock har rekonq blivit bättre, även om jag inte har mycket över för rekonq. om man ska köra qt-webbläsare är qupzilla bättre.
<Ezim> kmail är dock bra
<kets_> finns det några bra linuxtidningar på svenska?
<ola8395> kets_: linuxmagazine
<Ezim> K350, eakt. kwin är fönsterhantarare
<ola8395> fast den e på engelska
<Ezim> kets_, tror tyvärr inte.
<ola8395> pclinuxos har ju en egen tidning men den e ju bara distrospecifik för dom
<K350> konqueror är bra att rippa med i alla fall :-)
<kets_> kk
<kets_> tack
<kets_> ola8395: ok vilka affärer finns den i? i sthlm
<ola8395> K350: rippa vaddå ?
<Ezim> ola8395, pclinuxos är en bra dist. tyvärr hel del fanboys samt så är utvecklingen ej passande för en rolling release. körde den förr. rätt länge. innan den knasa till det för mig.
<K350> ola8395: Audio/Vido cd/dvd
<Ezim> K350, konqueror är bättre än rekonq
<K350> Ezim: Aha, har aldrig testatr rekonq
<Ezim> nu när texstar har fått kliva åt sidan ola8395, tror pclinuxos bara kommer gå ut för.
<ola8395> kets_ tror d finns en tidning som e open source specifik , kommer inte ihåg vad den heter , som man typ kan köpa på en mer välsorterad pressbyrå eller pressstop etc
<Ezim> K350, du har inte missat något :).
<kets_> ola8395: oki, tack får kolla in pbyrån på centralen!
<ola8395> Ezim , e inte konqueror förlegad sen 2008 typ , då dom lade ner utvecklingen ?
<K350> Ezim: Jag tror dig :-)
<Ezim> ola8395, stämmer nog.
<ola8395> kets_ : Bra idè , e 90 % säker du kommer hitta något om du letar , eller frågar , lycka till :)
<K350> Hör ni. Vilken filhanterare föredrar ni?
<ola8395> Ezim , gillar idèen med en minimalistisk webbläsare såsom rekonq eller epiphany i gnome , får dom till d med tillägg etc så slår dom allt annat
<ola8395> K350 : Ja du , eftersom unity beror på gnome: s programbibliotek så blir d ju nautilus
<K350> ola8395: Aha, fast det går ju att anävda vilken filhanterare osm hels tävne i ubuntu
<K350> ola8395: Jag anväder mc och dolphin.
<Ezim> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Fancy+Tasks?content=99737
<Ezim> ola8395, ta en titt på qupzilla.
<ola8395> K350: fast jag ser ingen poäng att byta från nautilus till dolphin då jag inte hittat någon specifik funktion som jag behöver som skiljer dom åt
<ola8395> Ezim ,ska göra , ty
<Ezim> ola8395, jag har på ubuntu-se.org forumt lagt upp hur man installerar
<Ezim> :) annars kan du lösa det med snabb google sökning
<ola8395> Ezim , najs :)
<K350> Ezim: Anväder du något särskillt googel tricks eller kanske program?
<Ezim> K350, om jag inte är ute cyklar kommer kde utveckla så krunner klarar av vad hud gör idag
<Ezim> K350, hur menar du med google tricks?
<K350> Ezim: Jo, jag får intrycket av att du är vädligt duktig på att googla :-)
<Ezim> K350, haha. ju, det kanske man är. tänker nog :) logiskt.
<ola8395> Ezim , vad e grejen med qupzilla? , ser ju ut som firefox fast skriven i qt om jag förstår d rätt
<K350> Ezim: Enda "trick" jag kan är "site:" grejjen..äh, får läsa på...:-)
<Ezim> K350, :).
<ola8395> Ezim , låter som en utmärkt ide att implentera en variant av "HUD" i KDE , gillar idèen skarpt med att snabbt kunna hitta alla programmens funktioner med att skriva
<Ezim> ola8395, testa så får du se :).
<ola8395> Ezim , mm ska bli
<Ezim> ola8395, jepp, krunner äger :).
<ola8395> nu måste jag kila , ha en fortsatt bra kväll ,
<ola8395> cya
<DrGrov> Som sagt
<K350> Ezim: vilkne växel i rgrep eller grep anväder jag för att se i vilken/vilka filer en viss träng finns?
<DrGrov> Det var ett bokstavligt helvete med Invisibleshield
<Ezim> K350, terminator? eller vad använder du som terminal?
<Ezim> K350, med dolphin?
<K350> Ezim: tilda - mot min vilja
<K350> Ezim: nej nej. i terminalen. med rgrep eller grep
<K350> Ezim: Jag vill med rgrep eller grep veta i vilken/vilka filer en viss sträng finns. Hur gör jag då?
<Ezim> förstod inte men jag kör grep
<Ezim> eller menar du locate?
<K350> Ezim: locate? njae. det är väl grep elle rrgrep?
<Ezim> K350, jag kör inte terminalen mer än nödvändigt :).
<Ezim> K350, grep. om jag förstod dig rätt
<K350> Ezim: Ah..trodde ud anävnde den ofta. Var det inte du som tipsad eom tmux?
<Ezim> K350, haha nej inte riktigt.
<K350> Ezim: Oh, så jag har alltså förväxlat dig med en annan person som är terminal-guru
<Ezim> K350, haha exakt.
<Ezim> K350, jag använder terminalen väldigt sällan. endast när jag ska hjälpa folk på forumet.
<Ezim> :) dvs felsöka
<Ezim> K350, jag kör dock yakuake terminal emulator
<Ezim> skön :)
<Ezim> ne nu kallar sängen
<Ezim> må väl alla
<realubot> K350: Jag har inte wicd-curses på den här datorn.
<K350> einand: Jag älskar yakuake. Men det funkar inte så bra i min kubntu tyvärr :-(
<realubot> "   ~/.wicd/WHEREAREMYFILES
<realubot>               Reminder that your network configuration files are not here ;-)"
<K350> realubot: Ah, säg till när du startar CUI-lovers-se :-)
<realubot> Vad ska det betyda?
<realubot> K350: Haha. Det kommer nog inte att hända för vi blir nog bara två personer där. Dock så älskar jag "min" Openbox/CLI-dist.
<K350> realubot: haha. ja det ligger i farans riktning. Anväder du Midnight commander?
<realubot> K350: Nej. Jag nöjer mig med Terminalen. :)
<realubot> lxterminal kör jag på netbooken.
<K350> realubot: Den är rktigt trevlig när man väl lärt sig den. Snygga teman kan man göra också :-)
<K350> realubot: kolla in htop. Mycket trevligare än top
<K350> realubot: slmon är kul..lite lame kanske
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-02
<K350> 'nl' var då ett rusktigt trevlig kommando må jag säga :-)
<spacebug-> ja det är bra ibland
<realubot> K350: htop har jag redan installerat. Det är smidigt.
<K350> realubot: Känner du till någon sida för CUI-terminal freaks? :-)
<realubot> Yo!
<itmannen> Nu så är det bara resten kvar
<Haffe> Hallå folket.
<itmannen> Jag har teflonminne. Vad heter det där man sätter på objektivet för att kunna fota skyltfönster utan att man själv sysn
<itmannen> *syns
<Barre> ett UV filter kanske
<itmannen> Ja kanske. har totalt glömt bort
<Ezim> hej kanalen
<Ezim> j-vla väder
<swecarp> hej Ezim  klaga inte du skulle vara här istället
<swecarp> solsken och gott
<Ezim> swecarp, ja, sant. så är det i västkusten :).
<Philip5> jag är rätt glad att jag sprang stockholm marathon förra året och inte i år
<swecarp> japp bästkusten ska ta en paus ses om 10
<Philip5> verkar inte så kul för de som springer idag
<Ezim> swecarp, ha det.
<Ezim> Philip5, ne, inte om vädret ser ut så här.
<Philip5> och det ska det ju göra hela dagen
<Philip5> kallt och blött
<Philip5> inte bästa när man ska springa att vara kall och blöt
<Ezim> Philip5, kubuntu 12.04 är ju tråkigt stabilt. finns knappt något klaga på. enda jag behövde göra för få den 5/5 i betyg var installera gdebi.
<Ezim> Philip5, det var ju kallt igår. dessa dagar har vädret ej varit bra. dock brukar det svenska sommaren vara så. 5-6 dagar varmt i juni. okej under juli. varmt och stabilt under aug.
<swecarp> tillbaka
<swecarp> Philip5,  kan du se om du kan bygga nyaste calligra det är ett önskemål
<swecarp> Ezim,  länk till dig http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Linux+Honor+The+Penguin+II?content=151316&PHPSESSID=262342dab90593108afbdeb1baf22cb2
<Ezim> swecarp, fungerar inte den nuvarande bra?
<swecarp> ezim nej kexi krashar när man stänger programmet
<Ezim> swecarp, okej. det kan nog Philip5 ordna.
<swecarp> håpller på att fixa lite mat kokt potatis och bacon
<Ezim> swecarp, låter som okej :) mat.
<Philip5> swecarp: då är det bara att komma över på lunch då?
<swecarp> Ezim,  håller med dig att 12.04 är stabilt det enda problemet jag har är kexi
<Philip5> swecarp: håller du maten varm om jag hoppar på bussen till dig nu? ;)
<swecarp> Philip5,  japp det finns till dig också det är färdigt om ca 20 min
<Philip5> du får nog hålla den varm i ett antal timmar till om bussen ska hinna fram
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag gör en mat låda till dig så du kan värma
<Philip5> vad du är snäll ;)
<swecarp> Philip5,  du kan ju ta tåget hit
<swecarp> Philip5,  du får ta med dig datorn hit så att du kan fixa lite
<Ezim> swecarp, kexi är ju inte kubuntu fel, utan uppströms. så det är ju skönt :).
<Ezim> swecarp, förväntar du dig verkligen att Philip5 ska fixa saker? :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  ja det är det men lite oroväckande iochmed att det är ett kde program
<Ezim> hur mycket hjälp har han givit här i kanalen låt säg senaste månaden? :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag tror på tomten också
<Ezim> swecarp, inga konstigheter tycker jag, då calligra är väldigt ungt projekt. då får man räkna med att så komplex sak som kontorsprogram i början inte är på den höga nivån man hoppas på i alla avseenden.
<Ezim> swecarp, du vet att kontorsprogram är mer komplex än ett operativsystem?
<swecarp> jkan vara så annars så ser det bra ut många härliga finesser och det verkar det lilla jag har tittat på det lätt jobbat
<Ezim> swecarp, låter riktigt bra. roligt är det att calligra utvecklarna uppmärksammat påvels blogg.
<swecarp> ok nu är det dax att steka baconet vi ses senare
<Ezim> :) steka bacon, det är svåra grejer det.
<Ezim> Philip5, har du testat AfterShot Pro?
<itmannen> Sådär. Nu har man köpt ett Vanguard photo/video Tripod
<Ezim> itmannen, :) vad för roligt är det gamle man?
<itmannen> Ezim: En kombinerad vandrarstav och kamerastativ
<Ezim> itmannen, okej. inget :) som jag är så intresserad av.
<itmannen> Ezim: Nä jag vet
<Philip5> Ezim: jo jag kör det normalt
<Philip5> digikam + aftershot + gimp
<Ezim> Philip5, nice. då är du ju riktig fotonörd :).
<Ezim> itmannen, :).
<itmannen> Första provet med denna blir imorgon. Ska ut på en friluftsgudstjänst ute i skogen. Grilla korv och snacka med Gud :)
<Philip5> Ezim: aldrig sagt något annat :)
<Ezim> Philip5, :) du kan ju dina grejer.
<Ezim> itmannen, snacka med gud blir intressant.
<Philip5> vart och ett av de programmen är bra på sina grejer
<itmannen> Ezim: Jo instämmer. I synnerhet som jag är en munk nu för tiden :)
<Ezim> Philip5, +1
<Ezim> itmannen, haha har du nu blivit heltid munk? vad sa frugan?
<itmannen> Men främst är det för att ta en massa testbilder med nya kameran
<itmannen> Ezim: Nja hon vet inte om det ännu
 * itmannen läser "digitalfoto för alla" så ögonen blöder
<Ezim> itmannen, :) är du seriös med bli munk?
<Ezim> vilken tro ska du ansluta till?
 * Ezim har precis uppdaterat favorit ikon-temam under kubuntu. så vackert man blir gråtfärdig. 
<Ezim> !kaka itmannen
<ubot2`> Factoid 'kaka itmannen' not found
<Ezim> !kaka | itmannen
<ubot2`> itmannen: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Ezim> :)
<defektz> goddag
<Ezim> !kaka | defektz
<ubot2`> defektz: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Ezim> defektz, godmorgon :).
<defektz> hej :D
<defektz> har donat med mygtkmenu. nu är det lite som openbox i dwm :)
<Ezim> :) okej. minimalistisk grej.
<Ezim> :P heja heja kde
<defektz> ärrschh.. jag såg att kde 4.9 fanns nu
<spacebug-> vilken process är det som har hand om at släcka ner skärmen efter det att skärmsläckaren gått igång? Alltså skärmsläckaren eller det att den bara gör skärmen svart går igång men sen efter knappt nån minut brukar ju även bilden från grafikkortet stängas av så skärmen går ned i sparläge. Igår gjorde den inte det och det räckte med att logga ut/in för att det skulle funka igen. Min tanke är att nnå
<spacebug-> process dött men vilken?
<Ezim> Philip5, ska du inte göra vågen efter att jag skrivit heja heja kde? :)
<defektz> spacebug-: det e väl i xorg.conf man ställer in det där
<defektz> spacebug-: nåt med screen blank eller så
<Ezim> spacebug-, du kör gnome/unity ?
<spacebug-> defektz: den är ju typ tom. Och det har inte ändrats sig i den
<spacebug-> Ezim: ja
<defektz> ok
<defektz> spacebug-: gnome-settings nånstans :)
<Ezim> spacebug-, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/disable-screensaver-black-screen-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Ezim> spacebug-, var det vad du var ute efter?
<spacebug-> njea alltså skärmsläckaren gick igång som väntat
<Ezim> eller vill du bara få bort grafikkort-loggsplashen vid boot/login?
<spacebug-> men grafikkortet stängde aldrig av signalen efter det som den ska göra
<spacebug-> nej nej jag vill ha det som det är, men jag undrar varför nånting måste ha krashat och vad det va
<spacebug-> jag vet dock bara inte vilken process som dött eller gjort fel
<defektz> finns det nåt sätt att mounta dropbox istället för att köra nautilus?
<Ezim> spacebug-, om jag förstår dig rätt så ska du lägga till: Option         "NoLogo"     i xorg.conf
<Ezim> spacebug-, hmm vad har du för grafikkort?
<spacebug-> Ezim: nvidia
<Ezim> spacebug-, har du problemet med suspend men hibernate fungerar??
<Ezim> samt vilken version av drivrutiner kör du med?
<spacebug-> jag använder inget sånt
<spacebug-> nu har jag inget problem alls och brukar inte ha det heller men just igår va det problem
<spacebug-> jag skulle tippa på acpid eller upowerd som fått sig en knäpp
<Ezim> spacebug-, hmm jag kör aldrig med skärmsläckare.
<spacebug-> jaså?
<Ezim> spacebug-, yes. första jag brukar inaktivera :).
<Ezim> jag låter den efter ett tag istället gå i viloläge
<spacebug-> ja ok.. det är ju diock typ samma sak i unity
<Ezim> spacebug-, så min fråga blir varför ska du ha igång skärmsläckaren?
<Ezim> :) känns rätt 90-tal.
<Ezim> spacebug-, här fungerar dock skärmsläckaren. :)
<spacebug-> det går inte välja
<spacebug-> man väljer när den ska släcka ner skärmen (blank) och det som då händer är att det är typ en svart skärmsläckare.. efter ytterligare nån minut så går skärmen ner i sparläge
<Ezim> swecarp, jag har nya ikon-teman
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> rättare sagt uppdatering av dom gamla
<swecarp> Ezim,  försöker du ta över statusen som pimp master av kubuntu
<Ezim> swecarp, redan gjort :).
<Ezim> dom fixade till lite småfel jämfört mot dom gamla och har nu ännu bättre stöd för gnome ikoner.
<Ezim> sedan ser allt mycket snyggare ut
<Ezim> :P
<swecarp> dagens skrivbord
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/Tmvbm.jpg
<Ezim> swecarp, http://i.imgur.com/WhCHI.png
<Ezim> jämför med din swecarp :).
<swecarp> den var helt annorlunda
<Ezim> swecarp, du kör ambiance som skrivbordstema :).
<swecarp> nejdu
<swecarp> jag kör amakage
<Ezim> swecarp, amakage är snyggt, dock föredrar jag androbit.
<swecarp> androbit är rätt likt amakage
<Ezim> swecarp, har du inte märkt att ikon-temam du använder är lite "broken" när du försöker tanka saker med firefox?
<Ezim> dvs temam på mapparna
<swecarp> nej det har jag inte märkt
<Ezim> det är i alla fall fixad med nyare versionen jag kör :P
<Ezim> swecarp, rosa linux har många intressanta saker. inte bara snyggaste ikon-teman. ryssar dom kan :).
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> i för sig är det ursprungligen från elementary os egna utvecklarna. dock har dom anpassat det för oss kde användare.
<swecarp> Ezim,  när börjar du röra dig mot bästkusten
<Ezim> swecarp, om några veckor. :)
<swecarp> ok vi får setill att fixa något då
<Ezim> swecarp, definitivt.
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<Philip5> satt det bra med bacon?
<spacebug-> Ezim: har KDE nått liknande unitys skriv/sök-funktion? Eller hur startar du ett program snabbt? Ogillade unity precis när det kom men nu har jag insett hur jäkla bra det är. Vill tex starta programmet "simple scan", trycker <super> och börjar skriva "si" och <enter> och programmet är startat
<swecarp> Philip5,  tack det blev lite över till dig
<Philip5> swecarp: du kanske kan skicka den över irc?!?
<Philip5> ;P
<Philip5> swecarp: sitter och funderar lite på hur jag ska packa digikam 2.6. följa ubuntus packning eller debians
<swecarp> Philip5,  ok ska bara packa den med ark
<Philip5> de har gjort lite olika men jag skulle tro att det på sikt blir som i debian
<Philip5> hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-, yes, krunner.
<Ezim> spacebug-, krunner har funnits väldigt länge. dock finns det planer i inom KDE implentera vad HUD kan i krunner också.
<swecarp> Philip5,  gör det  som du vill
<Ezim> spacebug-, har du kört synapse/gnome-do tidigare?
<Ezim> krunner är som dessa
<Ezim> man kör alt+f2 och sedan skriver. dock kan du självklart ändra till super-key om du vill.
<spacebug-> Ezim: ok. Nä har jag inte kört
<Ezim> spacebug-, du kommer känna dig hemma och tryg med kubuntu/kde. bara kom över :).
<Ezim> Philip5, vad blir som debian?
<Ezim> ska man köra gtk/gnome så tycker jag man definitiv ska kolla in elementary os.
<Ezim> seriösa personer och inte som andra hypade distar.
<spacebug-> Ezim: jag har varit där och vänt
<spacebug-> körde KDE i ca 10 år med slackware oxå
<Ezim> spacebug-, hmm och du använde aldrig krunner under hela tiden perioden :)?
<swecarp> kubuntu är otroligt stabilt
<spacebug-> alt+f2? jo men jag kommer inte ihåg om den sökte efter förslag då eller om det va en ren och skär run-meny
<Ezim> spacebug-, vet ej vad run-meny innebär. dock listar den upp saker.
<spacebug-> senast jag provade kubuntu hade det inte heller med några plugins för quicktime mm för browsern. Det som ligger med i ubuntu är ju totem-grejer och det är ju gnomes förvalda spelare
<Ezim> swecarp, amen :).
<Ezim> spacebug-, du kan mha krunner söka bland bokmärken och även på nätet.
<spacebug-> med andra ord för att få en bra surfupplevelse måste man ändå installera gnomepaket
<Ezim> spacebug-, varför? krunner är ju kde komponent.
<Haffe> spacebug-: Det finns väl mplayer och vlcplugins också.
<spacebug-> Haffe: de bytter på totem. Iaf de som ligger med i ubuntu
<Ezim> spacebug-, du kan ju installera gecko-mediaplayer
<Ezim> xine lär också fungera
<Ezim> mplayer
<Ezim> spacebug-, :) något mer?
<spacebug-> ljudservern krashar ofta
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag tror att du får quicktime med amarock
<Ezim> swecarp, jaså går du använda quiktime direkt med amarok?
<swecarp> har inte instalerat quicktime men har plugin för den
<spacebug-> jag har ju inte provat KDE från 12.04 iofs men
<swecarp> ezim gör en sökning i din muon kolla om du har libquicktime2
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp. installerad.
<swecarp> sedär Ezim
<swecarp> så jag tror att det inte ska vara några problem med quicktime filer
<Ezim> swecarp, quiktime filer har jag inga problem med eller på nätet.
<larsemil> jag gillar hud.
<larsemil> alltså the hud
<larsemil> ibget fel på naken hud heller
<larsemil> men the hud. i ubuntu. i like
<larsemil> det är lite som stt någon tagit heman och barre, slagit ihop deras kloka skallar och fått fram något helt underbart
<swecarp> larsemil,  hur skall du ha det hud eller HUD
<larsemil> huuuud
<larsemil> ska glida nu
<swecarp> ta det lungt larsemil
<Ezim> spacebug-, om du har frågor om kubuntu 12.04 så är swecarp din mentor. han är duktig som satan i gatan. :P
<swecarp> Ezim,  lugna dig lite
<Ezim> swecarp, :) det är ju sant. du behärskar kubuntu bra nu.
<swecarp> bra det vet jag inte men hyfsat klara en del trix saker
<spacebug-> fortfarande samma, ljudservern krashar hela tiden
<swecarp> Ezim,  det finns ett alternativ till krunner i kubuntu vet du det
<Ezim> swecarp, menar du alt+f1
<swecarp> japp
<Ezim> eller menar du någon widget?
<swecarp> samma sak
<Ezim> swecarp, :) jag skrev ju det i min guide på forumet. du har nog läst den :P.
<swecarp> i sök där startar du program också
<swecarp> nähä dina guider har jag inte läst
<swecarp> lurat ut det själv
<Ezim> :)
<swecarp> varför läsa en guide trial and error
<Ezim> haha
<Ezim> :) den var bra faktiskt
<swecarp> går ju alltid instalera om hela skiten om det förstör förmycket
<Ezim> swecarp, :P kör chakra då.
 * Ezim jävlas med swecarp. :P
<swecarp> Ezim,  kommer du ihåg att jag hadde problem med instalera en skrivare som var ansluten till nätverket
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp.
<swecarp> Ezim,  måste sluta säga fula ord i kanalen
<Ezim> swecarp, fula ord?
<swecarp> ett typ exempel på trial end error  arbete till slut efter 20 försök så funkade det
<Ezim> swecarp, du fick väl ordning på skrivaren. var det inte så?
<swecarp> chakra
<Ezim> swecarp, haha. okej du syftade på :) chakra.
<swecarp> när jag instalerade 12.04 fixade jag det på första försöket
<Ezim> swecarp, go go go.
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> swecarp, ska du inte dela med dig på forumet så andra kan dra nytta av det hela?
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag tror inte att det numera är några större problem att instalera canon skrivare i linux
<Ezim> swecarp, okej. nya cups är väl fixat det samt gutenprint.
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag är så dålig på att förklara skaer i text
<Ezim> swecarp, det tvivlar jag på. du tror nog inte på dig själv.
<swecarp> ja samt om du sakll ha den i nätverk så behövs cups-bjnp finns ett ppa på launchpad
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp. jag vet. lade upp den på forumet :) och är jag inte cyklar så gav jag den till dig vid något tillfälle.
<Ezim> swecarp, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=56418
<swecarp> ja det gjorde du men det var ingen lek att få det att funka men med nya cups så var det bara att be kubuntu att leta efter den samt att instalera den
<Ezim> swecarp, heja heja :) kubuntu.
<Ezim> swecarp, med andra ord har du ett fullt fungerande system.
<Ezim> stabilt
<Ezim> snyggt
<Ezim> :) du känner dig uttråkad?
<swecarp> ja lite uttråkad
<swecarp> tror jag skall packa ryggsäcken och åka o fiska i kväll
<Ezim> :) det känns väl ändå skönt att inte behöva pilla och ha sig?
<Ezim> swecarp, ja, ni har ju vädret hos er. här så är det andra bullar. allt är Philip5 fel.
<Ezim> K350, wb.
<swecarp> det blåser rätt bra här men solen skiner litegrann
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du kanske fångar Philip5 i sjön.
<Ezim> kallas även näcken i folkmun. :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  inga fula fiskar
<Ezim> swecarp, haha. den var bra.
 * K350 ska nu testa windows 1.0 på DosBox :-)
<swecarp> näcken lever i strömmande vatten
<Ezim> :P swecarp vi har nog fått Philip5 att idla mer än vanligt.
<Ezim> K350, oldschool alltså. :)
<K350> Ezim: Mm, moderna grejjer det här lol
<swecarp> Ezim,  hyåll igång kanalen för nu skall jag börja packa för fisket kanske hörs när jag kommer hem
<K350> Ezim: Är mest en filhanterare som påminner rätt mycket om Norton Commander
<K350> Ezim: Vill du ha 1.0:an?
<Ezim> K350, nää :).
<Ezim> K350, om du menar midnight commander så känner jag redan till den.
<Ezim> någon med bra tips för spara batteritid för android lur?
<Ezim> app
<itmannen> Ezim: Stäng av den
<einand> Ezim: inte använda den, ett tips är att du joinar #swedroid
<itmannen> Ezim: Det finns en bra app "Battery Upgrade" Jag använder den
<einand> jag var på reningsverket idag
<itmannen> Tappade du plånboken i toan ?
<einand> nä, var öppet hus
<itmannen> Hm. Spännande värre
<einand> absolut
<einand> ett av reningsmomenten såg ut som pasta. Så nu vet jag vart all skolmat tillverkas
<Ezim> itmannen, jag använder easy battery saver. något du kört?
<itmannen> Ezim: Nä det funkar bra med det jag har
<itmannen> Ezim: Det man verkligen kan spara batteri på är att avaktivera bakgrundsdata
<Ezim> med bakgrundsdata menar du widgets?
<itmannen> Ezim: Nope
<itmannen> Det heter bakgrundsdata i inställningarna
<Ezim> itmannen, hos mig går inte avaktivera bakgrundsdata
<itmannen> Ezim: verkar mysko
<itmannen> Ezim: Men det är iaf en stor batteriförbrukare
<Ezim> itmannen, det är inställningar ->skärm/display ->bakgrunder
<defektz> en heldag med stumpwm
<defektz> .. intressant. speciellt.
<itmannen> Ezim: Inställningar>konton och synkning
<Ezim> nu hitta jag
<Ezim> itmannen, tack för tipset.
<itmannen> Ezim: :) Härligt att kunna bjuda tillbaka lite
<Ezim> itmannen, :). jag är ny med smartphoner. så den hjälpen man kan få uppskattas.
<itmannen> Ezim: Sover lillgrabben ?
<Ezim> itmannen, ingen aning. realubot verkar ha konstig dygnsrytm.
<itmannen> Ezim: Jo han träffar man säkrast efter 03.00
<Umeaboy> Ezim: Hej!
<Ezim> itmannen, det tvivlar jag inte på.
<Ezim> Umeaboy, var inne mageia-se du var ej där. så jag drog :).
<Umeaboy> Jaha.
<Umeaboy> OK. Nja, jag är inne lite nu & då.
<Umeaboy> Dock aldrig under vissa tider & dagar.
<Umeaboy> Stänger & kopplar ur allt strömförande när jag går ut.
<Umeaboy> För att spara ström.
<Umeaboy> Då kan jag lägga dessa pengar på ett sparkonto.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Ezim> låter smart.
<itmannen> Stänga av datorer ? Må Gud förbjuda detta
<itmannen> Umeaboy: Tinar inte maten upp i frysen när du stänger av strömmen ?
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Det kan den inte göra för både kyl & frys är alltid tomma.
<itmannen> Umeaboy: Aha. ja då spelar det iof ingen roll
<Umeaboy> Äter nästan alltid ute & JA, jag kan äta nyttigt.
<spacebug-> testade igen för skojs skull och det räcker med att jag spelar musik i audacious och sen öppar kmix och väljer audio setup så får jag speedat kalleankaljud. KDE suger vad det gäller ljud ;)
 * itmannen äter också ute ibland. När han grillar
<Umeaboy> Jahapp då. leder BP. Fy sjutton.
<Ezim> spacebug-, vad kör du för något? jag har inte några som helst krångel här.
<Ezim> gillar du inte kmix så kör veromix
<Ezim> veromix är mer avancerad och har samtliga funktioner pavucontrol har
<spacebug-> alltså bara jag startar kmix typ så speedas ljudet upp till det dubbla
<Ezim> spacebug-, konstigt. har du uppdaterat till kde 4.8.3?
<spacebug-> drog in senaste
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/mark-shuttleworth-opens-ubucon-latin-america-video
<spacebug-> men det har varit så hela tiden
<Ezim> spacebug-, konstigt för jag har inte haft 1 enda problem med den.
<Ezim> samma sak med 11.10
<Ezim> spacebug-, testa veromix.
<Ezim> kanske fungerar bättre för dig än kmix
<spacebug-> alltså det är nog servern phonon som är problemet
<Ezim> spacebug-, konstigt. kör du alsa-phonen-pulseaudio?
<spacebug-> jag kör vad nu än som är standard
<Ezim> spacebug-, du kan byta från gstreamer till vlc om det fungerar bättre för dig.
<Ezim> spacebug-, minns ej om pulseaudio kom förinstallerad eller inte.
<Ezim> spacebug-, http://imgur.com/q5mwH
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/humble-bundle-devs-talk-gaming-on-linux
<Ezim> skönaste :)
<Ezim> grym utvecklarna
<spacebug-> tror jag håller mig till gnome där altl bara funkar =)
<Ezim> spacebug-, pssss... :P
<spacebug-> hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-, du är bara gnomish
<Ezim> därför :P vill du tillbaks
<Ezim> inte för att kde är bra/dålig
<spacebug-> nä men en sån störande grej gör att jg inte känner att jag ens vill prova det vidare
<Ezim> spacebug-, har du testat solusos? en gnome dist baserad på debian. som skapades av avhoppande lmde utvecklaren.
<Ezim> spacebug-, :) det fungerar nog. du vill bara jävlas med mig. :P
<itmannen> Viktigt meddelande. roa mig. Jag lider av tristess
<Ezim> itmannen, :) ät en banan.
<Haffe> itmannen: Det var en gång, och den var hal.
<Ezim> itmannen, solusos har nu kommit med en 64-bitars version.
<itmannen> Ezim: tack för tipset. Äta en banan livar upp otroligt :)
<Ezim> itmannen, haha. sorry. det var bara något som "slank" ur mig.
<itmannen> Kanalen är dålig på att liva upp uttråkade personer. Kan inte någon starta en livlig diskussion
<Haffe> itmannen: Prata om varför sysV inits är det bästa.
<itmannen> Haffe:  Vad i fridens dagar är det
<Haffe> Just det.
<itmannen> :D
 * itmannen tycker sysV är det bästa
<Haffe> Nu lär du dig :)
<itmannen> Men inga mothugg ännu
 * itmannen funderar på något provocerande
<itmannen> Detta borde locka fram OP :)
<Haffe> itmannen: JAg tror att det är bättre att du går ut och får lite sol istället.
<itmannen> Haffe: Ok. Men det är inga solarier öppna här nu
<Haffe> Har du prövat att gå utanför dörren och titta uppåt?
<itmannen> Haffe: Jodå. Men jag blev genomblöt
 * itmannen funderar på i vilken världsdel Haffe bor i
<Haffe> Europa.
<itmannen> Haffe: Ok. SÃ¥ du har tur som har sol just nu
<itmannen> Haffe: Vart i europa bor du ?
<Haffe> I Sverige.
<itmannen> Haffe: Och du har strålande sol nu när du går ut och tittar upp på himlen ?
<Haffe> Ja.
<Ezim> itmannen, säg till Haffe att du tycker systemd är bäst :).
<itmannen> Haffe: Bara att gratulera. men det är inte så över hela Sverige
<itmannen> Ezim: Jag vet inte ens vad det är :)
 * itmannen tycker systemd är det bästa
<itmannen> Fy för den lede vad jag är trött. Är det för tidigt att sova nu ?
<Haffe> Det beror på.
<Haffe> Jobbar du nattskift?
<itmannen> Beror på vad ?
<Ezim> itmannen, :) något som Haffe vet.
<itmannen> Haffe: Nä jag jobbar inte alls. Jag är en sjukpensionär
<itmannen> Försäkringskassan tyckte jag var så lat så dom pensionerade mig
<Haffe> Nice.
<Haffe> Du har straffat ut dig själv ur systemet.
<HeMan> hoppsan, nu blev det Quantal på servern...
<itmannen> Haffe: Precis
<HeMan> det har ju hänt så mycket med btrfs i 3.4-kärnan
<HeMan> och libvirt har dom också jobbat med
<Ezim> HeMan, köra quantal på serven? redan? :)
<Ezim> spacebug-, wb.
<spacebug-> tnx
<spacebug-> provade ännu mer saker nu men det är bara så att det är broken i KDE
<Ezim> :) juste en sak till spacebug-. har du kvar din gamla home-partition från ubuntu 12.04 kan det skapa problem om du installerar en annan dist.
<Ezim> i det här fallet DE
<spacebug-> mm vet det men det har jag inte
<Ezim> spacebug-, därför borde du ha raderat allt i home som är dolt
<Ezim> spacebug-, okej.
<spacebug-> även kollat om det hade med att jag har två ljudkort men jag inaktiverade det inbyggda i BIOS och det hjälpte inte. Provat att byta backend i phonon men det va inte det heller
<Ezim> spacebug-, mysko.
<Ezim> du får gärna buggrapportera
<Ezim> spacebug-, har du testat veromix som sista försök?
<spacebug-> spelar musik i audacious och startar kmix och väljer "audio setup" då blir det kalle anka-ljud. Måste stänga av ljudet i audacios, vänta några sekunder och trycka play igen så funkar det. Samma fel uppstår om tex root försöker spela musik samtidigt som min vanliga user
<Ezim> spacebug-, återigen. har du testat veromix?
<spacebug-> nej vad är det?
<Ezim> :) kan upprepa mig fler ggr om du vill
<Ezim> spacebug-, plasmoid/widget
<Ezim> dra ner den
<spacebug-> vad har en widget att göra med ljudservern då?
<Ezim> spacebug-, :) kan du inte bara testa?
<spacebug-> jo visst
<K350> Ezim: Nä, jag menar windows 1.0 Men den finns att hämta på Micro$oft sida också har jag för mig
 * K350 ber om absolution - sa det fula ordet 'Micro$oft"
<Ezim> K350, :) okej. np vännen. du är förlåten.
<K350> Ezim: pheeeewwww!
<Ezim> :)
<spacebug-> Ezim: istallerat
<Ezim> spacebug-, får se om det hjälper. ta bort kmix.
<spacebug-> samam sak
<Ezim> spacebug-, okej. då rekommenderar jag att du buggrapporterar.
<spacebug-> frågan är till vem
<spacebug-> vet inte vart felet är
<Ezim> spacebug-, #kubuntu-devel
<Ezim> de kanske kan ge dig bättre info
<Ezim> spacebug-, får du någon vägledning?
<spacebug-> nej
<Ezim> spacebug-, folk börjar bli j-vla lata. sorry spacebug-. kanske kan det vara till din hjälp? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9961868&postcount=29
<Ezim> spacebug-, säg till om det fungera.
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cfF-G2QdKQ&feature=plcp  knastrar det för er också?
<Ezim> spacebug-, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdemultimedia/+bug/963895
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 963895 in kdemultimedia "kmix is crashing after multiple volume changes" [High,Fix released]
<Ezim> tror det är den du lider av
<Ezim> spacebug-, buggen är kmix... händer mig också när jag sänker/höjer ljudet med kmixer samt pillar lite
<Ezim> ska se om veromix ger bättre lycka
<Ezim> spacebug-, buggen verkar vara kubuntu specifik eller så är det några tillägg som buggar
<Ezim> får du samma problem med musikspelare
<spacebug-> spelade med amarok nu och det va samma sak
<Ezim> spacebug-, ska testa. för jag får massa hack-skit. är det samma för dig?
<spacebug-> såg oxå att time scaleen gick snabbare så det spelar verkligen snabbare det inte bara låter så
<spacebug-> alltså det börjar låta som kalle-anka sen hackar det fram
<Ezim> samma sak med musi-spelaren
<Ezim> spacebug-, buggen finns i alla fall inte i mageia. jag testade på usb.
<spacebug-> det händer tom om jag är i gnome/unity och startar systemsettings (KDE-app) och väljer multimedia och sen trycker på phonom-ikonen i listan till vänster
<spacebug-> så det måste va phonon som gör nått
<Ezim> spacebug-, varför buggar då inte mageia på usb?
<Ezim> den kommer också med pulseaudio installerad
<spacebug-> ja det händer ju inte på min laptop heller
<Ezim> spacebug-, med vanliga ubuntu?
<spacebug-> ja alltså det är vanliga ubuntu på den här oxå med KDe installerat efteråt men det är samma sak om jag kör en helt fresh install av kubuntu. Jag har provat allt typ
<Ezim> spacebug-, så vanliga ubuntu krånglar inte. men kubuntu gör och även när du installerar kde/kubuntu-desktop
<spacebug-> så det verkar va mitt ljudkort ihop med phonon
<spacebug-> japp
<Ezim> j-vla kubuntu. den lirade så bra.
<K350> a1/c
<Ezim> spacebug-, om man inte håller på för mycket med kmix verkar det fungera fint. det är när man höjer/sänker upprepande ggr. eller annat då börjar den spöka.
<K350> Huga! M-Audio Fast Track Pro ljudkort med MIDI fungerad eklockrent på kubuntu 12.04 - out of the box! Så ska det vara  :-)
<Ezim> brb
<drmegahertz> K350: har du XLR-ingång på det?
<K350> drmegahertz: Ja, två stycken.
<drmegahertz> K350: med phantom power? :) är nämligen väldigt sugen på att skaffa ett sådant interface
<drmegahertz> kul om det fungerar i linux, OOB då
<K350> drmegahertz: Ja det finns. mickförstärkare plus line ingångar allt :-)
<drmegahertz> superbt, då får det bli ett sådant interface då :)
<K350> drmegahertz: Ja, nu vet du i alla fall att det fungerar klockrent utan krångel i kubuntu 12.04 i alla fall :-)
<K350> drmegahertz: Alesis har ett liknande kort. Vet dock inte hur det funkar med kubuntu
<Ezim> spacebug-, du hade rätt. inte hjälpte det heller byta phonen backend.
<Ezim> buggen är definitiv kubuntu specifik
<drmegahertz> K350: antar nästan att deras fast track 2 fungerar lika bra då, det var ju det interfacet som jag var sugen på egentligen
<drmegahertz> lite enklare, men jag behöver bara en ingång för tillfället
<spacebug-> Ezim: du är välkommen tillbaka till det tuffa gängen i gnome/unity ;)
<Ezim> spacebug-, kom in #kubuntu-devel
<Ezim> så kan vi diskutera med en av utvecklarna som vaknat till liv
<K350> drmegahertz: Vet inte om Alesis. Men min microberb från Alesis är kanon. Fast dne står mest på hyllan jus tnu..i dessa VST tider :-)
<K350> drmegahertz: Har du någon/några trevliga midi-controllers? :-)
<Ezim> verkar vara kde 4.8.3 bugg hmm
<drmegahertz> K350: nae, har mest planerat att införskaffa mig en kondensatormikrofon, och då behöver jag ju något som kan leverera fantomspänning
<K350> drmegahertz: oh, så du sjunger? :-)
<drmegahertz> K350: verkligen inte :D tanken är väl att det ska användas för voice-overs och eventuellt podcastande :)
<drmegahertz> och så är jag ju lite prylbög också
<K350> drmegahertz: Vilken osis. Jag gör musik. Skulle behöva någon sm sjunger. Man kan ju jobba på distans över nätet numera du vet :-)
<Ezim> spacebug-, ska testa vanliga ubuntu och se om det är skillnad där.
<Ezim> spacebug-, eller varför inte :) fedora.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Ezim> testar pulseaudio 2 nu på kubuntu 12.04
<Ezim> fungerar inte det
<Ezim> :) ja då blir kurden ej glad
<spacebug-> haha
<Ezim> ska starta om... hoppas för :) kubuntu att det fungerar... annars lär jag jaga utvecklarna
<swecarp> gecko,  itmannen  är du vaken
<Haffe> swecarp: Vad säger du om han svarar 'nej'?
<swecarp> sömngångare Haffe
<Haffe> Jag är vaken.
<swecarp> bra Haffe  iallafall någon i kanalen
<Ezim> spacebug-, se om det här fungerar för dig.
<swecarp> wb Ezim
<Ezim> j-vla kubuntu
<swecarp> Ezim,  vad är det
<spacebug-> vad?
<Ezim> spacebug-, fungerar inte.
<spacebug-> hepp
<Ezim> pulseaudio 2 löste inte
<Ezim> även försöka döda kmix och inte låta den autostarta heller
<spacebug-> nä jag tror inte mitt problem har med pulseaudio att göra utan sjävla phonon-servern
<spacebug-> Ezim: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301069
<ubot2`> KDE bug 301069 in settings "starting phonon configuration the first time speeds up sound" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<Ezim> spacebug-, +1 eller så har kubuntu gänget klantat till det.
<Ezim> spacebug-, fyllde du buggen?
<spacebug-> mm
<Ezim> spacebug-, samma problem när du youtubare också?
<Ezim> spacebug-, ironisk den här colin är mageia utvecklarna. dom fått det fungera där.
<spacebug-> inte testat
<Ezim> j-vla buntu
<spacebug-> men alltså jag har ju inte mitt problem på min laptop. Där funkar det som det ska
<Ezim> spacebug-, där kör du ubuntu
<Ezim> som inte bryr sig om phonon
<spacebug-> med installerat KDE
<Ezim> spacebug-, fortfarande när du loggar in på kde sektion tvivlar jag phonen körs.
<spacebug-> jodå
<Ezim> spacebug-, fungerar det med ubuntu på både laptop/stationära
<spacebug-> japp
<Ezim> bara kubuntu ren installation som knasar?
<spacebug-> nej
<Ezim> okej. hänger inte med.
<spacebug-> KDE oavsett ren installation eller inte så är det fel på min stationära i KDE men inte gnome men på min laptop funkar det oavsett
<spacebug-> så fort jag använder KDE på min stationära blir det fel
<Ezim> spacebug-, okej. då förstår jag.
<Ezim> dock på din laptop hade kubuntu funkat. rätt?
<spacebug-> japp både fresh install och om jag installerar ubuntu och sen KDE efter
<spacebug-> det enda som skiljer dom åt är ju hårdvaran och med det alltså ljudkorten
<Ezim> hmm... då är det som du säger phonon som knasar
<Ezim> spacebug-, då fattar jag inte varför mageia inte får frispel
<Ezim> :( fasiken ska man formatera om och köra in ubuntu.. s-ck
<spacebug-> Ezim: så du har inte dina problem på samma dator med KDE fast annan dist?
<Ezim> spacebug-, jag har mageia på usb.
<spacebug-> aha
<Ezim> i för sig så har mageia ännu kde 4.8.2
<Ezim> så det kan vara bugg som kom med 4.8.3
<spacebug-> tveksamt. Jag har för mig att jag haft detta sen 11.10 iaf
<spacebug-> kunde ju ta ner kubuntu på Live-USB/CD olika versioner och prova
<Ezim> spacebug-, testa mageia och du kommer se där fungerar det utan problem.
<Ezim> om du nu har lust
<spacebug-> var hittar jag det?
<Peyam> .Net i ubuntu? möjligt?
<Ezim> spacebug-, http://www.mageia.org/en/downloads/
<spacebug-> tack. laddar hem
<Ezim> spacebug-, gör så... ska bli intressant om du också inte har problem med den
<Ezim> spacebug-, juste du kan ej köra unetbootin på den... utan sudo dd
<spacebug-> what?
<spacebug-> bara dd:a den över till usbsticka?
<spacebug-> kommer den bli bootbar då?
<spacebug-> det är live-cd jag laddar hem
<Ezim> spacebug-, sudo dd if=/path/to/the/downloaded/iso of=/path/to/the/USB/device
<Ezim> spacebug-, jepp dra ner livecd. den med europa 2.
<spacebug-> spelar det nån roll med erropa 1 eller 2 ?
<Ezim> spacebug-, 2 är med svenska.
<Peyam> en fråga
<Peyam> suger ubuntu fortfarande?
<spacebug-> såg det nu
<Ezim> spacebug-, brb.
<Ezim> ska prova ta bort pulseaudio från kubuntu för se om det gör någon skillnad.
<spacebug-> ok
<Ezim> Umeaboy, visst har mageia ännu kde 4.8.2?
<Umeaboy> http://sophie.zarb.org/chat
<Umeaboy> Chatta med Sophie. ;)
<maxjassig> Huh
<maxjassig> Vatz app
<maxjassig> Ich haize huvvigatteruben
<Ezim> maxjassig, :) din sköning.
<maxjassig> Alla sover och fläskar pilsner
<einand> vad är ru?
<Umeaboy> Ezim:  http://sophie.zarb.org/chat?distribution=&cmd=v+task-kde4
<Umeaboy> maxjassig: Inte jag.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<maxjassig> Ezim. Nej det är duuuu. Jag är ju stenhårda negotiva windowsbotten
<Ezim> maxjassig, :) du är bra rolig.
<maxjassig> Neeej
<maxjassig> Irc via mobilen eee not so najs
<Ezim> maxjassig, :) du är tungaste...
<maxjassig> Tungare än tyngsta?
<maxjassig> 86,4kg
<maxjassig> Bantat hårt
<Ezim> :)
<maxjassig> Jag förtjänar en mosbricka men gud håller icke med
<maxjassig> Hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-, hur gick det?
<spacebug-> Ezim: tog ju forever att ladda mageia kom aldrig ens upp så jag sket i det
<Ezim> spacebug-, körde du sudo dd?
<Ezim> spacebug-, eller körde du med cd?
<Ezim> för unetbootin fungerar inte
<spacebug-> dd gick inte, den blev inte bootbar så jag använde unetbootin och då bootade den men jag kom till nått som liknade en Apple-logga med små prickar över 3-4 st men sen hände itne mycket mer
<Ezim> spacebug-, exempel hos mig: sudo dd if=/home/användarnamn/Hämtningar/Mageia-2-LiveCD-KDE4-Europe2-i586-CD.iso of=/dev/sdx
<Ezim> spacebug-, fungerar visst. du vet inte hur bara.
<spacebug-> japp det funkade inte
<Ezim> spacebug-, istället för x ska du ersätta med d
<Ezim> eller var ditt usb sitter
<Ezim> sudo fdisk -l
<Ezim> får du infot
<spacebug-> jo mendet funkade inte
<Ezim> spacebug-, okej då har du ett sådant usb som ej kan hantera hybrid ison.
<spacebug-> aha
<spacebug-> intenso
<Ezim> spacebug-, enda temporära lösningen om du tänker kunna lyssna på musik etc är avinstallera pulseaudio
<spacebug-> el vänta jag använde nog sdg1
<Ezim> då buggen är kmix-pulseaudio. har inget med phonon.
<spacebug-> vadå funbkar det utan pulse för dig?
<Ezim> spacebug-, jepp.
<Ezim> spacebug-, du ska ej ha 1 med
<Ezim> sdg <--- då
<Ezim> sudo dd if=/home/hem/Hämtningar/Mageia-2-LiveCD-KDE4-Europe2-i586-CD.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Ezim> så ser det ut för mig
<Ezim> sudo fdisk -l visar sdb1 men man ska ej ta med 1.
<Ezim> då :) blir det ej bootbar usb
<spacebug-> ska prova utan pulse nu får vi e
<spacebug-> se
<Ezim> :) komihåg att starta om också efteråt. sedan är det värt installera alsamiergui om du vill kunna använda speakers :).
<Ezim> *alsamixergui
<spacebug-> jag ska bara prova om det funkar jag tänker inte köra så
<Peyam> helt seriöst
<Peyam> unity suger
<Peyam> hela iden med applikation sliden suger
<Ezim> spacebug-, hur gick det?
<Ezim> :) nu vet jag inte vad du har försökt dig på
<spacebug-> Ezim: tar jag bort pulseaudio funkar allt i KDE. Inga kalle anka-ljud, jag kan spela musik samtidigt både root och min vanliga user. Jag kan spela musik både från nätet typ youtobe och i andra program samtidigt m.m MEN tar jag bort pulseaudio så försvinner ljudkontrollen och troligen allt ljud i gnome/unity och då jag kör det så vill jag inte det. Fast det klart man kanske inte byter DE fram och tillbaka så ofta.
<spacebug-> Eller så kanske det går att disable pulse genom att göra /etc/init.d/pulseaudio icke-körbar då eller så
<Ezim> spacebug-, jag tror problemet är pulseaudio-kmix
<Ezim> under kubuntu...
<spacebug-> hum ok
<spacebug-> Ezim: där funkade allt som det ska
<Ezim> spacebug-, vad var det jag sa...
<Ezim> eller skrev :)
<Ezim> spacebug-, du kanske kan ta med det i buggrapporten...
<Ezim> då stora skillnaden mellan mageia och kubuntu
<Ezim> 1. mageia 2 kör ännu kde 4.8.2
<Ezim> 2. kubuntu 12.04 är på version kde 4.8.3
<Ezim> 3. mageia kör pulseaudio 2 och kubuntu 1
<spacebug-> skrv precis med det
<spacebug-> vad är det för KDE-version i kubuntu 11.10 ?
<Ezim> hmm det bör vara 4.7
<Ezim> i den vet jag att det fungerade utan problem
<Ezim> spacebug-, jag tror det är kde 4.8.3 bugg faktiskt
<spacebug-> han säger att mageia använder PA 2
<spacebug-> men det provade ju du utan framgång
<Ezim> läste buggrapporten
<Ezim> spacebug-, yes det prova jag
<Ezim> dock var det ppa för komma skall i 12.10
<Ezim> så det kan vara :) någon kotte som ej fått det fungera riktigt..
<Ezim> om det inte är det då är jag säker på att problemet ligger i kde 4.8.3
<Ezim> grejen är jag testade även veromix med samma resultat...
<spacebug-> jag drar ner kubuntu 11.10 nu
<Ezim> spacebug-, kommer fungera, men jag minns ej om den i 11.10 hade pulseaudio installerad från start eller inte.
 * ewook yawns
<ewook> einand: butterkopp!
<Umeaboy> mageia fokuserar på kvalité istället för kvantitet.
<Umeaboy> Det ska understrykas.
 * Ezim bed time... bye
<Markk> Jag sängtid... hej då
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-03
<kodein> tack för översättningen :)
<Markk> :)
<Markk> Gillade att hen använde /me helt fel.
<realubot> God morgon.
<[Spooky]> God middag.
<Haffe> Morgon.
<[Spooky]> God natt.
<Haffe> The revolution will not be televized.
<itmannen> Hög tid att förbereda kroppen
<itmannen> Dagens val. En slips med sommarblommor. Trots att det är som vinter ute.
<itmannen> Adjö
<defektz> godmorgon
<coffe> morrn
<defektz> segt att vakna idag.
<Haffe> Morgon, igen.
 * Ezim testkör ubuntu med unity
<coobra> mår du inte illa :p
<Ezim> coobra, känns konstigt jämfört med kde.
<Ezim> dock är den också 20 sek snabbare i boot
<Ezim> jag vet inte vad den menyn som försvinner av sig själv heter
<Ezim> vette tusan om jag gillar den
<coobra> kde är jobbigt det med :p
<Ezim> nej fasiken
<Ezim> kde äger
<Ezim> unity ser snyggt ut
<coffe> gnome-shell ftw
<Ezim> hmm jag vet inte riktigt om unity är min grej
<coffe> unity är inge vidare , tacka vet jag  gnome3
<Ezim> coffe, hur kör du?
<coffe> hur menar du ?
<coffe> brb tvätten
<Ezim> kör du fallback mode?
<Ezim> brb
<defektz> leker stumpwm idag oxå..
<EAG> nån som vet ifall det finns wifi repeaterprogram till android?
<Ezim> hmm cinnamon eller vad den heter är ju mer användarvänlig än unity
<Ezim> dock är cinnamon b jämfört med kde
<defektz> EAG: nej jag har inte hittat något ännu
<EAG> inte jag heller :/
<coffe> Ezim,  jag installaderade gnome3 och väljer det vid login prompten
<Ezim> hmm visste inte alla extension som cinnamon hade
<Ezim> blir nog och testa linuxmint
<arand> shell har en hel del vid det här laget också..
<Ezim> arand, jaså?
<arand> https://extensions.gnome.org/
<Ezim> arand, behöver man någon insticksmodul för att sidan ska visas?
<arand> Mjo, jag har någon shell plugin till firefox 10 som fixar integrering där.
<coffe> edge-flipping gillar jag
<arand> Kommer som default i Debian, och i Fedora också gissar jag
<arand> (alltså ff-pluginen)
<Ezim> arand, vart kan man fixa den?
<Ezim> nåja jag testar cinnamon på usb... är det inget och ha så blir det trygga kde
<Ezim> unity gör mig besviken.. jag klarade inte ens av den i några minuter
<arand> gnome-shell 3.2.2.1-4+b1 innehåller /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libgnome-shell-browser-plugin.so för mig i Debian.
<Ezim> med gnome shell/cinnamon har grym potenial
<Ezim> arand, verkar ej finnas för mig.
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> larsemil: har du sett att piwiki släpt 1.8. jag gillar grafiken på vad som är nytt :) http://piwik.org/blog/2012/06/piwik-1-8-release-new-features-screenshots-overview/
<coffe> Barre,  tack för tipset
<ePax> Hur kan man kolla hur mycket pengar man har på comviq kortet förutom att slå *111# eller 110 vilken nu det var?
<drmegahertz> ePax: du kan se ditt saldo på comviq.se
<ePax>  drmegahertz: jag reggade precis ett konto där men nu ska jag skriva in någon kod som dom har skickat... men den kan jag inte se :S koden asså
<drmegahertz> mmmmmhm?
<drmegahertz> var så länge sedan jag fixade mitt konto där, så jag minns inte riktigt hur det gick till
<drmegahertz> men det lär ju inte ha varit något krångel då iaf
<ePax> nu fixade jag det... tack
<spacebug-> det finns ingen note-funktion i nån bot här va? Varför kopplar folk ned sig? Jag och Ezim verkar lite osyncade för tillfället
<arand> spacebug-: Typ som e-post menar du?
<spacebug-> hehe ja typ
<spacebug-> men jag har inte hans emailadress
<spacebug-> aja
<spacebug-> woho där kom han
<Ezim> :)
<spacebug-> när man snackar om trollen.. eller nä Ezim ;)
<Ezim> spacebug-: hur gick allt?
<spacebug-> ehm.. ja var va vi i diskussionen? kubuntu 11.10 som du såg va samma problem. Allt funkade i Mageia
<Ezim> spacebug-: unity var inget för mig... fick huvudvärk efter några minuter... cinammon/gnome shell är bra, men känns ännu inte på kde nivå eller värt byta kde...
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<spacebug-> hur installerade du PA 2 i 12.04?
<Ezim> spacebug-: jag kör nu mageia
<Ezim> spacebug-: finns ppa för det.
<spacebug-> kan du ge mig eller måste jag googla? :O
<Ezim> spacebug-: är du intresserad?
<spacebug-> värt att prova
<spacebug-> vill kunna ge dom så mycket info som möjligt
<swecarp> Ezim,  har du övergett den sanna vägen
<Ezim> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive
<spacebug-> tack Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp... pulseaudio krångla
<defektz> vad är pulseaudio bra för egentligen? jag tar alltid bort det :)
<Ezim> heja heja pulseaudio
<defektz> vad gör pulseaudio?
<Ezim> dock är mageia långsammare än kubuntu vid boot
<defektz> Ezim: det går väl ändra med systemctl ?
<Ezim> swecarp: jag tror du på sikt kommer gilla cinnamon... den tar typ 200 mb efter boot
<Ezim> defektz: ingen aning :)
<defektz> Ezim: om det är systemd. så tar man ju bort allt skräp med systemctl vid boot
<defektz> som fedorat.
<spacebug-> ska testa att reboota nu då
<defektz> spacie
<defektz> lycka till :)
<Ezim> defektz: jepp systemd
<swecarp> nä jag kör min kubuntu
<swecarp> Ezim, du har blivit en dist hoppare
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp.
<swecarp> vad hadde du för problem med pulsaudio
<Ezim> swecarp: ja, du, om man höjer sänker ljudet upprepande gånger
<Ezim> börjar det knastra/hacka
<Ezim> sedan blir det bara röra av ljudet
<defektz> Ezim: kolla /usr/lib/systemd/system om den finns
<Ezim> samma sak om man gör det med kmixer
<swecarp> Ezim,  ok
<defektz> Ezim: sen de som slutar på .service kan du köra systemctl mask livegrej.service
<defektz> tyo
<defektz> typ
<Ezim> defektz: jepp det finns
<defektz> :)
<defektz> men va försiktig bara
<Ezim> defektz: hur kan man se igen boot-tiden med systemd?
<Ezim> man kunde direkt via kommandon få reda på det
<defektz> ladda ner systemd-analyze
<defektz> det hette så i fedora iaf.. men kunde göra någon mätning där iaf
<defektz> japp
<Ezim> defektz: det finns systemd-tools och systemd-ui
<defektz> Ezim: systemd-tools
<Ezim> systemd-ui står det:  systemadm is a graphical frontend for the systemd system and service manager and allows introspection and control of systemd
<Ezim> defektz: så vad gör jag nu?
<defektz> :)
<defektz> systemctl eller systemdctl
<defektz> systemctl mask filsomslutarpå.service
<defektz> i /usr/lib/systemd/system/
<defektz> men inte alla .. bara dom du inte vill använda
<defektz> för att kolla bootgrejen är det systemd-analyze
<spacebug-> ingen skillnad med PA 2
<Ezim> spacebug-: ja då är ju buggen med kmixer+pulseaudio i buntu.. får se när mageia kommer till kde 4.8.3 om det blir samma problem
<Ezim> jag tvivlar men
<Ezim> 42857ms
<DrGrov> Vad är 42857ms?
<DrGrov> LOL
<Ezim> :) sekunder för boot
<Ezim> defektz: :) infot var till dig.
<spacebug-> bootchart?
<Ezim> spacebug-: systemd har tydligen inbyggd.
<spacebug-> ok
<DrGrov> Alltså, det tar ungefär 42 sek för dig att boota upp helt?
<DrGrov> Eller hur räknas det där "sekunder för boot"? Tills man har loggat in också eller enbart så att KDM/GDM kommer fram?
<spacebug-> iaf med bootchart så räknar den med när man loggar in
<spacebug-> syns ju precis där vad som tar tid och när oliak processer är klara osv
<Ezim> DrGrov: det känns inte som det stämmer. kubuntu starta snabbare än så. då jag jämförde med stoppuren.
<DrGrov> Ok, bra. Skall testa göra samma sak, skall bli intressant.
<defektz> Ezim: systemd-analyze visade inte rätt för mig
<Ezim> defektz: samma här.
<spacebug-> nu köpte jag
<spacebug-> Humble Bundle
<spacebug-> jag som aldrig spelar
<spacebug-> brukar iofs ge lite pengar till gnome och andra utvecklare ibland
<coobra> .D
<coobra> :D
<Sony> hej
<Guest19761> nån som har lust å svara på lite frågor från en nybörjare?
<coobra> fråga inte om att fråga :D
<Guest19761> hehe
<Guest19761> installera precis ubuntu och e hel såld. men finns de antivirus program till detta?
<coobra> Guest19761:  japp, Rekomenderar dig att läsa lite om linux osv :D innan du använder det
<Philip5> Guest19761: det finns i princip inga virus mot linux så man behöver inte antivirusprogram utan ser till att hålla sitt system uppdaterat
<Guest19761> ok, tack, det var de ja misstänkte
<Philip5> Guest19761: men det finns antivirusprogram om man vill köra ändå och rensa sånt man får i sin inbox via mail eller liknande för att inte sprida vidare
<Guest19761> har läst en hel del idag men finns ändå en del frågor
<Philip5> fråga på
<Guest19761> finns det nåt sätt att kika på processer och hur mycke prestanda den använder på ett smidigt sätt?
<Philip5> antar det finns något sånt program i gnome/unity som du lär använda men jag kör kde som har andra sådana program
<Guest19761> jaha ok.
<Philip5> eller så kan man göra det från terminalen om man inte vill köra ett program från startmenyn
<Guest19761> ja de e ju de att hitta allt ;)
<Philip5> bara att kolla runt och bekanta sig
<Guest19761> sant..
 * gecko lämnar ett viktigt meddelande. Han är på hemmaplan igen
<[Spooky]> Guest19761: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware verkar som att det finns en del till Linux...
<Guest58458> hmm.. installerar program, men kan inte hitta vart dom hamnar.
<coobra> Guest19761: whereis programnamn
<itmannen> Efter dagens slit irl så är det nu slapparläge i TV-fotöljen resten av denna dag.
<gecko> Mysko
<Nafallo> dpkg -L <paketnamn>
 * coobra slaps spacebug- 
<Ezim> hej kanalen
<niklaswe> hej
<coobra> tja
 * swecarp pratar inte med svikare :-)
<coobra> svikare ?
<Ezim> swecarp: haha :).... kubuntu är väldigt bra... men :) jag vill testa runt.. sedan gillar jag inte när pulseaudio krånglar
<swecarp> Ezim,  hur är det annars
<Ezim> swecarp: bara bra... själv?
<spacebug-> hehe
<swecarp> jodå bra men väldigt trött vi har skitväder
<morten771> ...det ä synd å inte klaga
<spacebug-> Ezim: kolla bugrapporten igen
<Ezim> spacebug-: kan du skicka den?
<Ezim> swecarp: ja, du, man har väl vant sig med den svenska sommaren.
<swecarp> Ezim,  det är många som har haft problem med pulsaudio
<Ezim> swecarp: nja mitt problem är inte pulseaudio i sig utan kmix :)... ljudet knastrar och hackar...
<swecarp> Ezim,  typisk svensk sommar 1 vecka varmt sedan 2 veckor regn
<spacebug-> Ezim: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301069
<ubot2`> KDE bug 301069 in settings "starting phonon configuration the first time speeds up sound" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<morten771> japp välkommen till den svenska sommaren :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  kommer inte ihåg vart men jag såg någonstans fler som hadde samma problem
<Ezim> spacebug-: mitt problem är inte egentligen hastigheten.
<Ezim> swecarp: jag fick problemet med kde 4.8.3. fram till dess gick allt som det skulle.
<spacebug-> Ezim: ok
<Ezim> spacebug-: mitt problem är mer att ljudet knastrar och hackar sig i nätet, musik/film.
<Ezim> låter som något är trasigt
<spacebug-> I see
<Ezim> spacebug-: så jag tror inte våra problem är densamma.
<Ezim> swecarp: jag tror du kommer gilla gnome shell/cinnamon
<Ezim> den tar väldigt lite vid boot
<Ezim> runt 200 mb
<swecarp> gillar inte gnome har testat
<Ezim> swecarp: cinnamon också?
<Ezim> i för sig tyckte jag cinnamon ännu inte var mogen
<EAG> nån som har koll på mdadm och att readda diskar?
<EAG> en av mina diskar blev utslängd automatiskt ur arrayen (och det verkar itne vara något fel på den) och re-add funkar inte
<swecarp> Ezim,  cinnamon har jag inte testat
<swecarp> nu skall jag fika
 * gecko funderar på den nya Samsung Galaxy S3. Villhatarmen
<gecko> Men jisses vilket pris. 6000 !
<einand> själv är jag grymt nöjd med min Motorola Defy mini
<gecko> Men jag vet en som blir glad om jag köper den. Min hustru som då får min Galaxy S Plus
<morten771> sex laxar i en laxask.... många pengar blir'e ja
<HakanS> gecko: Det är väl bättre att hon köper en Galaxy S Plus då.
<morten771> fast om man jämför...vad kostade C64:an när den var ny? :-)
<gecko> HakanS: Nja. Då har jag ju ingen orsak att köpa en ny :)
<gecko> morten771: Jag har teflonminne och kommer inte ihåg
<morten771> hehehe
<Ezim> defektz: du som kör fedora. kan du kolla vilken version kde ligger på i repot?
<HakanS> gecko: Vad kan du göra med Galaxy S3 som du inte kan göra med Galaxy S Plus?
<gecko> HakanS: Vet inte i detalj allt.
<gecko> Större skärm är det iaf
<einand> förr bytte jag mobil varje 6 månader. Men nu för tiden tycker jag inte det behövs, händer ingen speciel utveckling längre
 * spacebug- väntar på en SGS3 
<antii> spacebug-: har haft i några dagar
<antii> :-D
 * einand väntar på en Rasberry PI
<spacebug-> antii: blå?
<antii> spacebug-: nej fy fan!
<coobra> einand:  ja vill ha med
<spacebug-> jag bokade på CDON men det drar ju ut på det
 * spacebug- vill ha den blå nämligen
<einand> en blå Rasberry PI?
<spacebug-> haha nä
<spacebug-> finns de ens ute än?
<einand> coobra: Min är köpt och betald, väntar bara på segposten
<coobra> (.)(.) + $$$ = ( o Y o )
<coobra> ojj
<coobra> nice
<phnom> hahaha
<defektz> Ezim, ja vänta
<defektz> men borta
<defektz> ..
<defektz> einand: vad fick du ge ?
<einand> defektz: 365kr ink frakt
<einand> eller nått
<realubot> Hur många svenska pecetas får man ge för en RPi?
<einand> svårt att säga, var 30 pund iaf
<coobra> :D
<defektz> einand: inte farligt
<defektz> men sist jag kollade så var det runt 200kr
<Haffe> Snart har helgen vecka 48 tagit slut.
<coobra> ja
<Haffe> En klocka, ett askfat.
<phnom> defektz: Du råkade inte stöta på en buss med fulla/trötta teknologer i helgen? Det kan ha varit så att vi passerade dina trakter.
<andol> phnom: Inte lite redundant att prata om fulla/trötta teknologer? :P
<phnom> s/fulla\/trötta // :P
<Haffe> s/fulla/fula ?
<andol> phnom: Pluspoäng på korrekt escapande.
<morten771> nejnej, alla teknologer är inte alltid fulla och/eller trötta, ej heller alltid/aldrig trötta när de är fulla och vise versa
<morten771> phnom: hade de varit ut på en resa?
<realubot> Det finns ju två modeller RPi? Vad kostar den bästa modellen inkl. frakt?
<maxjazzone> Lala
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<maxjazzone> Va gö ni
<maxjazzone> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjazzone> Tåååågsurf
<defektz> phnom: hmm jag vet inte. jag har åkt tåg bara
<swecarp> kena Philip5  hur går byggandet
<swecarp> Philip5,  såg du att det kom uppdatering på gphoto igår
<maxjazzone> Hur många paket byggz om dagen av lena phulip5son
<maxjazzone> PhilipFem vats app
<Philip5> swecarp: ska vi jämföra digikam?!?! :D
<swecarp> har du 2.6
<swecarp> menar du infon Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021793/
<swecarp> digi
<Philip5> swecarp: det är min component information i digikam :D
<coobra> dogy
<swecarp> Philip5,  min komponentlista http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021805/
<swecarp> Philip5,  du har endel som är nyare versioner än den jag har
<spacebug-> tagit kort en modul till KDE, installerat pavucontrol för att lösa en annan grej och även hittat så transparens funkar för conky, så nu kan jag köra KDE om jag vill. Dock gillar jag gnome/unity starkt så jag tror inte jag byter. Men jag ogillar när saker inte funkar.. kan slå huvudet blodigt på sånt
<swecarp> spacebug-,  har du löst din bugg
<spacebug-> inte jag men en utvecklare av phonon tillsammans med en av utveklarna för pulseaudio
<spacebug-> modulen kde.so laddades av phonon av nån anledning och det ställde till det med mitt ljudkort (den ska inte laddas om man kör pulseaudio). Sen va det ett script som inte kördes vid startup (start-pulseaudio-x11) som sätter lite variablar som gör att flera users kan spela musik samtidigt. Sen det sista va det av någon anledning så att ljudet för notifications va på 0% och gick inte ändra med kmix men jag installerade
<spacebug-> pavucontrol och där gick det bra så nu har jag nitifications oxå
<Philip5> swecarp: jo jag vet. frågan är om jag ska ladda upp den bara
<Philip5> swecarp: och frågan är om jag ska hålla mig till debians sätt att packa digikam eller ubuntus. misstänker att ubuntu kommer ändra och följa debian senare
<swecarp> ladda upp den vafasen kör debian
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag kan ju inget om det men ladda upp den
<defektz> äntligen. fick igång clipboard i urxvt.
<Ezim> spacebug-, problemet är kubuntu specifik hos mig.
<Ezim> hittills är fedora den enda kde dist som faktiskt fixat fn+brightness
<Ezim> heja fedora
<gecko> Om jag startar en sh-fil som i sig startar ett program. Finne det ett lätt sätt att stoppa utan att gå via systemövervakaren
<Ezim> gecko, hur menar du?
<Ezim> sh filer kommer köras som en process
<Guest45472> hej är det någon som kör jolicloud? Jag har problem med flashplayer
<gecko> Ezim: Visst är det så. och denna sh kör en screenrecorder
<Ezim> gecko, okej. den kommer köras som process. fram tills du avbryter den.
<gecko> Ezim: Precis. Därav min fråga
<Guest45472> när jag försöker installer FLashplayer i terminalen så får jag error 404 - jag vet att det är att hosten är nere . men går det att hitta alternativ host?
<Guest45472> det intressanta är att Flash player funkar fint vid "fräsch" installation men sedan efter updateringar funkar det inte
<Ezim> Guest45472, prova chrome.
<Guest45472> kör chromium - chrome funkar inte alls
<Ezim> Guest45472, har du testat dra ner chrome från nätet?
<Ezim> använd dig av gdebi för installera
<Guest45472> gdebi?
<Ezim> Guest45472, kolla om jolicloud har gdebi
<Guest45472> jo det har gdebi men vet inte hur jag använder det
<gecko> Högerklicka på en deb och välj att öppna med gdebi
<Guest45472> jag kör gdebi (graf) och då säger den att det redan är installerat - jag har testat att göra ominstallation. Funkar inte.
<Guest45472> I chromium så går jag ex till SVTplay och då vill den ha FP 10 eller senare.
<gecko> Och i FF ?
<Guest45472> mix inte heller firefox
<gecko> Du skulle kunna testa detta. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04
<gecko> Scrolla ned till flash
<Ezim> någon som vet ett bra sätt inaktivera selinux i fedora?
<Guest45472> gecko. verkar inte funka. Chrome kommer ej upp interfacet och FP funkar inte alls. Bara en ny tab och sedan inget.
<Guest45472> annan ide?
<gecko> Guest45472: Ok. prova dessa. Först. sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<gecko> Ladda sen hem härifrån. http://get.adobe.com/se/flashplayer/
<gecko> Och sen detta. sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb. Byt mot den version du laddat hem
<gecko> Se till att FF inte är öppen
<Guest45472> gecko, jag antar att det bara är version APT for ubuntu som gäller när jag hämtar FP
<Guest45472> jolicloud går ju under ubuntu
<gecko> Testa apt du
<gecko> Kolla detta. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-flash-player-10.html
<Guest45472> tyvärr det händer precis samma sak som tidigare. Jag får ERROR 4040: Not Found. Download fail
<Guest45472> 404 ska det vara...
<gecko> Då har jag tyvärr slut på ideer. Förutom att du installerar ubuntu :)
<Guest45472> Gecko: jag har ubuntu på andra maskiner. Vill ju testa lite på recycler maskiner...(som inte klarar ubuntu 12.04) STORT TACK ändå!
<gecko> Synd att det inte hjälpte.
<gecko> Undrar vart kanalens små krabater håller hu
<gecko> *s
<K350> Hur läser man RSS feeds i Elinks - någon?
<realubot> K350: Varför använder du inte newsbeuter?
<realubot> K350: http://newsbeuter.org/screenshots.html
 * gecko önskar real godmorgon
<K350> realubot: Jag anväder newsbeuter
<morten771> åh de små krabaterna ligger antagligen och sover på söta örat?
<morten771> strax är det måndag. la la la lalala la laa
<kets> någon haj på mysql och apache här?
<kets> har installerat apache och allt funkar men jag vet inte i vilken mapp jag ska lägga indexfilen
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<ePax> aahmmmmmmmmmmmmm äntligen... :D
<ePax> Fick usb modem att skicka sms med nagios :D wuuuunderbart :D
<kets> ahh
<kets> fick det att funka :-)
<ePax>  mm
<ePax> ;)
<morten771> kets: vilken mapp blev det?
<kets> morten771: var/www
<kets> fast det går inte att skriva nya filer i mappen
<kets> så hmm
<ePax> kets, Vad ska du göra ?
<ePax> med apaches mapp
<kets> jag ska lägga till filer samt ändra i befintliga filer som index.html osv
<ePax> ändra dom med root
<ePax> sen chowna hela mappen med www-data 755
<ePax> sorry chmodda
<ePax> chown -R www-data:www-data  och /var/www chmod -R 755 /var/www efter att du ändrat saker som root
<kets> hur ändrar man dom med root??
<kets> brb
<ePax> kets, nano eller vi eller pico eller någonting annat. nano är nog enklast nano index.html så får du ändra det du ska å spara.
<ePax> pico var nog fel... :D
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-27
<larsemil> waddup gangstahs
<larsemil> börjar dagen med att köra en backup på /home så att jag kan börja om från noll med att installera ny ubuntu.
<Dynamit> godmorgon larsemil.
<Dynamit> som min burk uppför sig så är det nog dags för ren installation här med ;)
<fr33r1d3> god morgon alla
<jnylen> morrn
<larsemil> så där.
<larsemil> back on track
<andol> larsemil: Du får se till att vara borta längre, så att vi hinner sakna dig :P
<andol> (En LFS torde fixa biffen.)
<Barre> min unattended-upgrade har uppdaterat critical automagiskt men har nu slutat att göra det på samtliga installationer.. behöver förlag på vad/hur jag skall påbörja min felsökning :/   *trött i skalle och allmänt måndagssur*
<Nafallo> varför tror du att den slutat göra det?
<Barre> för att icinga rapporterar ciritical updates men den uppdaterar inte automagiskt
<Nafallo> den uppdaterar en gång per dygn... är du säker på att det fast kritiska uppdateringar innan den kördes?
<Nafallo> s/fast/fanns/
<Barre> ja... två kritiska uppdateringar har legat för uppgradering i drygt en vecka, ingen av maskinerna har uppdateras automatiskt
<Nafallo> vad för paket? ligger det i svartlistan tro?
<Nafallo> kommer det från ett tillåtet repo?
<Barre> jag kollar... tack Nafallo för att du bryr dig :).. det gäller debian stable, inte bunto
<larsemil> vart sparar ubuntu sina locales? min nya installation har satt sv_US.ISO-8859-1 a alla
<larsemil> jag vill andra till sv_SE
<Barre> libx11-data & libx11-6 från Debian-Security:6.0/oldstable, de ligger inte blacklist
<Dynamit> jaha då har man haft ström avbrottet så nästan blir om typ 15år då
<larsemil> men fortfarande något som är fel
<larsemil> NU!
<larsemil> andol: var kde som hade egna inställningar som overridade etc inställningarna. man kan bli matt för mindre.
 * Nafallo bryr sig inte om strömavbrott längre. har la UPS ;-)
<madmaxy> strömavbrott har ja inte haft på år.
<Dynamit> jag har det så sällan så nu lär det ta typ 15år till minst innan nästa gång
<HeMan> Om sannolikhet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjuhW-4tyEI
<realubot> Strömavbrott är för digitala mesar.
<madmaxy> einand_: är du här?
<einand_> madmaxy: nu är jag
<einand_> hurså?
<whomee> någon som har en publik websida med som visar sina lokala system hemma med grafer och annat lullull?
<whomee> vill bara skaffa mig själv inspiration!
<HeMan> whomee: test.linuxguru.se
<HeMan> whomee: gjord med fokus för mobilen
<whomee> HeMan: ska kolla! tackar!
<whomee> HeMan: vad har du byggt det med? alltså lamptändning och så.
<whomee> telstick?
<HeMan> whomee: en rfxcom
<HeMan> whomee: det finns dock ingen kod för lamptändning än
<HeMan> whomee: bara graf för utetemp
<whomee> ok :) såg en kollegas precis med, han styr det mesta hemma med tellstick tydligen.
<HeMan> det är planen
<HeMan> men jag tog en lite längre väg
<whomee> hehe ok, men gränssnittet var trevligt :)
<HeMan> valde min openwrt-router som platform och skriver allt i Lua
<HeMan> Lua följer default med i Openwrt
<whomee> ah ok! du kör en lite mer avancerad väg ja
<whomee> då får man det ju såklart som man vill i och för sig
<HeMan> det tar dock en erbarmlig tid
<HeMan> och så hinner man komma på en massa förändringar innan man ens blivit klar med det
<einand_> HeMan: tar allmänt tid för det är lua, eller för att du inte har någon genomgående plan?
<madmaxy> einand_: http://www.rabattsok.se/
<madmaxy> nej, nu vart det fel.
<madmaxy> http://nikofolio.tumblr.com/image/51470515225
<madmaxy> där är länken, titta va ja pimpat mitt 50mm
<Philip5> larsemil: du som är pro på bankid nu när jag läst din guide... har du haft några problem med att dosan inte känner av när man sätter i ett visa-kort med stöd för bankid när man kör 64 bit ubuntu? resten verkar funka utom själva kortbiten
<Philip5> larsemil: fixade sig... fick byta ut lite andra ccid-grejer till 32bit också för att få det att funka
<Guest9711> coolt madmaxy vad gör den?
<Philip5> Guest9711: vad har han nu visat för coolt?
<madmaxy> Guest9711: Philip5 har en video på sin youtube som visar vad filtret gör
<madmaxy> Philip5: ja visade mitt hemmabygge
<madmaxy> om det är einand som är Guest9711
<madmaxy> Guest9711: iaf, det är ett variabelt gråfilter
<madmaxy> som ja meckat ihop själv av 2 st polariseringsfilter
<madmaxy> och en stepupring
<madmaxy> bara för att det ska se extra sexigt ut
<Philip5> madmaxy: men jag har inte fått se någon video... *snyft*
<madmaxy> Philip5: jaja
<madmaxy> du ska få se en film som bevisar äktheten i mitt bygge
<madmaxy> så du vet att det fungerar
<madmaxy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcPXYsqV_44&feature=youtu.be
<madmaxy> Philip5: där har du länk
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> sen jag uppdaterar kernel så kan jag inte höra ngt från youtube och vlc när jag kammar i skype
<peyam> letat efter info överallt men det hjälper inte
<peyam> ngn kunnig som har en lösning?
<peyam> sorry dc
<madmaxy> peyam: jo, nya kerneln ger mig också sånt
<peyam> är det sant?
<peyam> vilken kör du med?
<madmaxy> brukar vara svårt att ha flera ljudoutputs samtidigt
<peyam> men vad gör man då
<peyam> dete  fett iriiterande
<madmaxy> rollback
<madmaxy> välj den kerneln som var innan
<peyam> jag uppgrade och med 2.8.0.18 var det samma sak
<peyam> 3*
<peyam> 3.5.0.20 var okej som jag körde på 12.10
<peyam> men nu har jag uppgraderat
<madmaxy> vet inte vad det beror på, ibland kan ja ha flash, html5, vlc och massa annat igång
<madmaxy> men ibland funkar det inte
<madmaxy> helt klart har ljudet påverkats negativt de senaste kernels
<peyam> när jag öppnar pulse Audio och ahr flera applikationer öppna så visas de inte
<madmaxy> ibland får jag bara dummyljud output
<madmaxy> peyam: kör du chromium-browser?
<peyam> nej FF
<peyam> men problemet är itne bara ff. VLC också tystnar
<madmaxy> okej, det buggade både i chromium och FF för mig
<madmaxy> men i chrome funkar det bättre
<peyam> tar så mkt ram minne
<madmaxy> så nu kör jag bara den builden som finns att ladda på google
<madmaxy> Firefox tar väl mer?
<peyam> nej tar mindre
<madmaxy> tycker chrome är ganska resurssnålt
<peyam> och Chorme har ingen privat surfing
<peyam> så det lägger mkt skit på hårddisken
<madmaxy> jo, det finns ju inkögnitoläget
<peyam> vah?
<peyam> är det sant?
<madmaxy> jepp
<peyam> visa bild?
<madmaxy> http://browsers.about.com/od/googlechrome/ss/google-chrome-incognito-mode_3.htm
<peyam> nice
<peyam> borde väl testa
<madmaxy> jag har visst avinstallerat printscreen
<madmaxy> så kunde inte visa min browser
<peyam> vf
<madmaxy> vet inte, säkert på fyllan
<peyam> :P
<peyam> menar du att du var full?
<madmaxy> jo, ja misstänker det
<madmaxy> jag drack 3 st folköl
<madmaxy> här om dagen
<peyam> en gång var jag full och gjorde en hemsida
<peyam> o.O
<madmaxy> jo, hemsidor har man pillat på onykter här med
<madmaxy> back in the days när internetexplorer fortfarande hade monopol på browsermarknaden
<chvx_> någon som vet hur jag installerar flertal distros på en hårdisk?
<madmaxy> partitionera
<chvx_> jo, men hur gör man?
<madmaxy> tänk dig en skogaholmslimpa som en hårddisk
<madmaxy> du tar kniven och skär skivor som du tycker passar olika pålägg (distros)
<madmaxy> detta gör du med datorn, smidigt med en liveskiva!
<chvx_> hur gör ifall det inte finns med någon livecd?
<madmaxy> usb live
<chvx_> hahha
<madmaxy> svårt att installera en live partition på en hårddisk och använda den.
<madmaxy> du kanske kan använda gparted, men ja vet inte, du behöver nog med största sannorlikhet avmontera disken du använder
<madmaxy> och det är inte lätt.
<chvx_> jag vet hur man partitionera men.
<madmaxy> hur ska du installera distrosarna sen då?
<madmaxy> via hårddisk? unetbootin?
<chvx_> unetbootin tror jag. så slipper jag slösa skivor
<madmaxy> ett usbminne för detta ändamål är as-nice
<madmaxy> smidigast vore ju om alla distros erbjöd likt wubi en "windows" installer
<madmaxy> så hade man windows 8 som bas för alla andra läckerheter, slippa partitionering
<madmaxy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<madmaxy> är det något speciellt alla gör eller dog alla?
<chvx> kan man ha unstable program på en stable lsystem bas?
<_Trullo> bara namnet unstable säger ju mig att det där ska man inte installera
<peyam> _Trullo: vad pratar ni om+
<peyam> ?
<_Trullo> varför man får för sig att installera nått där det med klartext står unstable release
<peyam> vf gör man en unstable release?
<_Trullo> kan man oxo undra, speciellt när dom är i betastadie vilket bara det osar unstable redan där
<peyam> snusa ist
<peyam> kollan kanal 10
<chvx> är säkert att köra unstable eller -current som de brukar heta, med en laptop?
<chvx> jag har hört att man inte ska göra det med en server
<peyam> man borde aldrig köra unstable
<chvx> varför bör man inte göra det?
<peyam> för det e unstable
<chvx> jag älskar att testa program som är instabila
<_Trullo> sätter du på volvodäck på din honda oxo? det funkar men blir lite ostabilt vid högre hastigheter
<chvx> hahaha, nej inte precis, men skulle inte det vara som att jag skulle byta linux kernel till en unstable version?
<_Trullo> jo ungefär
<_Trullo> köpa 5 dagar gammal mjölk på ica
<madmaxy> unstable brukar ju innehålla feta funktioner väl?
<chvx> sånt gillar man :)
<madmaxy> som ja förstår det är inte hela programmet ostabilt
<madmaxy> bara de nya funktionerna som inte är testade ordentligt och löst buggar osv.
<madmaxy> gör man samma sak man alltid gjort med unstable mjukvara brukar det inte vara ostabilare
<madmaxy> men ska man testa alla nya finesser kan man ju räkna med att det inte håller alla gånger
<chvx> men vad är det negetiva att ha program i unstable så att säga?
<chvx> eller menar distrot helt och hållet
<madmaxy> mindre stabil
<madmaxy> jag ska baka lite pizza nu
<madmaxy> sådärja, pizzan i ugnen
<chvx> kan den göra stor skada?
<Philip5> madmaxy: impat på några fler med din var-nd-video?! ;)
<madmaxy> nä
<madmaxy> tror ingen sett den
<madmaxy> la bara upp den för att du skulle tro på mig, va ju ingen oscar vinnande film precis
<madmaxy> som mina andra
<madmaxy> Philip5: har du filma nå mer?
<madmaxy> hur stort är ditt nd filter?
<madmaxy> är det lika sexigt som mitt?
<Philip5> nope, jag filmar ju inte så mycket alls
<Philip5> köpte bara ett 67 mm filter
<madmaxy> frågorna haglar på dig som stenarna på polisen
<Philip5> jupp
<madmaxy> jag ska nog modda mitt nd imorgon lite
<chvx> är det allvarligt som kan hända eller?
<Philip5> madmaxy: sätta lite ringar på det från mcdonalds?!? ;P
<madmaxy> ska fästa ett av filtren
<madmaxy> så det inte är justerbart på två ställen
<Philip5> låter mer praktiskt
<madmaxy> blir väl limma
<chvx> kan man förstöra systemet genom att köra unstable? :S
<madmaxy> mitt tangentbord har fått bravo apelsinjuice över sig
<madmaxy> det är snart otjänligt att knappa på
<madmaxy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010609677/microsoft-wireless-desktop-800-for-business-black-usb/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<madmaxy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010470580/microsoft-wireless-desktop-800-black-usb/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<madmaxy> va skiljer de åt förutom pris?
<stirnerit> ping!
<chvx> är det debian som använder apt-get eller slackware?
<sakjur> madmaxy: verkar vara annat emballage http://www.dustin.se/page/6258/mshardware/?ssel=false
<madmaxy> vet inte om ja kan rengora tangenterna istället
<madmaxy> irriterande som fan med bravo juice som klibbat och runnit ner
<madmaxy> känner inget klibb på tangenterna, men de blir värre o värre fööööör vfarje timme som går
<madmaxy> SPACE HAR  KLEGGAT TOTALT NU
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<realubot> chvx: Debian tror jag?
<chvx> realubot: behöver man ha 2 swaps ifall man tänkte ta installera 2 eller tre distros på en dator?
<chvx> har aldrig installerat fler operativsystem tidigare
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-28
<andol> morgens
<Nafallo> morgon
<fr33r1d3> god morgon alla
<Barre> tjo
<andol> fr33r1d3: Makten börjat stiga dig åt huvudet än? :-)
<fr33r1d3> hahaha.. Nej då.. Ingen fara.
<Barre> ååå.. nått jag missat?
<Barre> ahhh. TL/TC röstningen..
<fr33r1d3> Kommer försöka satsa på hur vi ska få upp antalet aktiva och nya i communityn.
<fr33r1d3> Har ni några bra ideer på hur vi ska göra så får ni gärna dela med er.
<andol> fr33r1d3: Tja, finns ju gott om folk i skuggorna, så genom att ordna saker som händer (online såväl som offline) så kan man säkert gradvis locka fram en del utav dessa.
<HakanS> God morgon
<HakanS> God förmiddag kanske man ska säga.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> god morgon!
<larsemil> andol: ny browser idag!? eller är det gamla nyheter
<larsemil> andol: och VAR är linuxversionen. GHRMPF!
<larsemil> andol: kan ju inte vara SÅ svårt när det bygger på chromium
<larsemil> http://www.opera.com/sv/developer/next
<andol> larsemil: Ingen aning, har väldigt lite med Desktopfolket att göra.
<larsemil> gå och skäll på dem i oslo!
<andol> larsemil: Ähh, inte går det ju att skälla på någon som pratar norska :P
<larsemil> tell me. sambon är norska. mest hon som står för skällandet.
<emka> Hej, hur uppdaterar jag enbart säkerhetsuppdateringar?
<emka> kör 10.04 LTS
<madmaxy> larsemil: perfekt!
<madmaxy> kan inte du fråga din norska sambo om lite musiktips
<larsemil> madmaxy: c.c cowboys
<madmaxy> eller du kanske lyssnar på norsk musik?
<madmaxy> ja söker något kvinnligt, klassiskt, folkmusikigt.
<larsemil> madmaxy: siri nilsen?
<madmaxy> siri låter bra!
<larsemil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT3GuRQuV48
<madmaxy> jo, hade redan slagit igång den låten
<madmaxy> så vackert
<Philip5> madmaxy: varför just norsk?
<madmaxy> Philip5: det är typ som svenska fast, bättre
<madmaxy> i sång, de har humorn i sig
<Philip5> så pass
<madmaxy> finns ju bra svenska kvinnor med
<madmaxy> en från förr isf
<Philip5> larsemil: såg du att jag var inne på din guide om bankid igår?
<Philip5> tur du finns ibland ;)
<larsemil> Philip5: nej hur skulle jag kunna se det? :D
<Philip5> larsemil: skrev det här i kanalen då
<larsemil> Philip5: ah!
<larsemil> missade. sorry
<Philip5> aha, aja. det ordnade sig iaf. hade problem att få dosan att känna igen chipet i visakortet
<entropi> Hej!  Ngn som vet hur man får tillbaka Nvidia drivrutinerna. Blåste bort mina med ngt kommando i term. ( Kompisens dator).  Ubuntu Version 12.04.Nu verkar det som det bara finns 2  kvar. Symptom: Flimmrar vid initialbooten mellan GRUB och välkomstskärmen med "Logga in". När jag startar XBMC flimmrar det som bara den...Nån som känner till ngt nyttigt kommando?? :D
<larsemil> entropi: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current kanske?
<entropi> Hej igen larsemil ! :)  1. Jag är linuxNOOB!!!!!! . Vet inte om - current är det han ska använda. Är rädd att göra fel..destabilisera hans dator igen :) .
<madmaxy> om de är fel, ta bort de och installera något annat?
<entropi> larsemil,  Jag dualbootar med win7.på hans dator..... hade ett helsike att få det att funka igen.. var optimist o talade mig varm för ubuntu  :D
<entropi> larsemil,  ok  får försöka senare eftermiddag. eft. middag. ikväll. Han använder win7 för sina saker...antar att så här: 1. " sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"  2.  Om det är fel: "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*" 3. försöka på nytt.
<entropi> larsemil,  Fick ett tips på ngn slags svensk nybörjar wiki linux site för nybörjare... satte det i Favo i Webbläsaren men formaterade om systemet  & kom bort. Ngra bra tips??? på siter för nybörjare :) ?
<entropi> larsemil,  "man" & " man man" I Term. vet jag om men greppar inte det direkt... MÃ¥nga tecken o symboler... EX.vis ordet "man -r" , bara ett exempel
<entropi> madmaxy,  sry  ngn slags svensk nybörjar wiki linux site för nybörjare ?
<larsemil> ubuntu-se.org
<larsemil> och sen här
<yarre> Vilken hypervisor är bäst? har mest kört kvm (proxmox) men ska sätta upp en ny liten burk nu
<antii> kvm om man kör linux? :)
<antii> annars esxi!
<yarre> tjänar man något på o köra esxi? Är det snabbare?
<yarre> antii
<lag^> Det är ävl bara att prova sig fram?
<jnylen> yarre: windows 92
<jnylen> gogo
<lag^> men jnylen
<lag^> Är du också en sån som är överallt!
<jnylen> lag^: vafan
<jnylen> självklart
<jnylen> lag^: avenge eller?
<lag^> jnylen: Eller stalkar du mig?
<lag^> Mm
<jnylen> lag^: vet inte ens vem du är
<jnylen> :D
<lag^> Du kan ju stalka mig för det!
<jnylen> Självklart!
<lag^> Eller menar du att du inte vet vem jag är där borta?
<madmaxy> överallt? säg som det är, ni hänger i lekparken!
<lag^> madmaxy: kanske vi gör!
<madmaxy> jag ser er inte posta nice-iga blender renders i #blender tex, what a shame!
<lag^> Jag vet inte vad blender renders är :o
<madmaxy> näe, de klart när du hänger i lekparken med de andra småkillarna dagarna i ända!
<madmaxy> sudo apt-get install blender
<madmaxy> blender
<madmaxy> sen trycker du f12
<madmaxy> så har du din första blender render att posta i #blender
<madmaxy> i terminalen de första stegen
<madmaxy> f12 i blender sen, när det startat. givetvis.
<lag^> madmaxy: :o
<madmaxy> vill du spara  den som en png eller jpeg så väljer du det i rendersettings, annars så kan du bara trycka f3 efter f12 för att spara den som en jpeg.
<madmaxy> annars brukar skärmdumpar också funka.
<lag^> madmaxy:
<madmaxy> lag^: :)
<lag^> jag tror jag klarar mig
<lag^> :)
<maxjezy> ah, jaja.
<maxjezy> nu vet du hur du gör om du inte kan motstå i framtiden
<lag^> Haha
<maxjezy> ska dra ner till stranden nu, peace
<lag^> Meh
<yarre> antii, bra att jag inte ens kan boota igång esxi installern i en virtuell maskin
<huttan> yarre: varför ska du köra esxi på en virtuell maskin?
<chvx> kan man ha development version av ett program eller kan lika göra fixa en unstable version av linux distro då?
<chvx> går det göra så?
<Philip5> vad har dev-version av program med unstable att göra?
<Philip5> fattar inte riktigt vad du menar
<chvx> jag menar bara ifall det påverkar systemet
<Philip5> nej
<chvx> jag vet inte hur jag beskriva, men att ett senaste dev versionen kan göra någon skada på en stable, eller kunde jag lika gärna installera ett unstable eller arch linux?
<Philip5> dev-paketen är extra-delar av libs eller program för att man som utvecklare ska kunna bygga emot dem
<Philip5> vad är en dev-version som du menar nu?
<Philip5> aja, måste dra...
<chvx> av ett program, kan det påverka ett system som är stable, eller är det lika bra att fixa själva unstable versionen av distrot?
<johanbr> chvx: nyare versioner av ett program kräver ofta nyare versioner av bibliotek och andra program
<johanbr> ofta funkar det inte så bra att blanda
<chvx> då är det bättre ha nåt som arch linux då eller?
<johanbr> ja, eller kanske Debian unstable
<chvx> jag gillar att ha saker up-to-date
<chvx> men kallas den inte för sid?
<chvx> johanbr: tack för hjälpen
<johanbr> chvx: varsågod
<Screedo> jag måste bara säga vilken sandlåda forumet är, jag reggade mig där för några veckor sedan och det är rena sandkastningen som pågår där.
<Screedo> skrämmande att se vuxna människor bete sig på det viset.
<Screedo> btw, goddag :)
<Spookan> Screedo: Alla kanske inte är vuxna där.. ;)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> du menar att de har något att skylla på :)
<Screedo> men verkligen tråkigt att se så mycket skit i ett forum, verkligen sandlåde nivå.
<Screedo> Det lockar verkligen inte användare dit.
<Spookan> Jag har bara skummat igenom det lite..
<Screedo> jag har inte läst allt, bara precis skummat igenom det som hastigast, men, det lockar ju inte till någon större glädje.
 * Screedo håller sig till irc, mycket lugnare.
<fr33r1d3> Screedo: Det är meningen att vi ska få ordning på det nu.
<Screedo> jo, det förstår jag att ni vill och jag hoppas all framgång.
<Spookan> Nä dags att gimpa lite. :P
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> glöm inte ta på benvärmarna... :P
<Spookan> Screedo: G som i G inte J.. ;)
<Screedo> hehe :p
<Screedo> Spookan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWWx_wddmM0 G som i G...
<Spookan> Screedo: LOL :P
<Screedo> :P
<Spookan> Jag menade inte så då, utan Gimp och pilla med foton.. ;)
<Screedo> Det förstod jag, tänkte bara lägga till lite ironi i det hela :P
<fr33r1d3> sw0rdf1sh
<Spookan> Hm det går inte att öppna raw filer i gimp :/
<realubot> Spookan: http://www.gimpusers.com/forums/gimp-user/15373-does-gimp-support-raw-images
<Spookan> realubot: Hittade en guide, men tack i alla fall :P
<realubot> Spookan: RawTherapee?
<realubot> Spookan: Fungerar det att editera raw i Gimp nu då? Hur gjorde du? Konvertering?
<Philip5> Spookan: om du installerar tillägget gimp-ufraw så kan gimp öppna raw-filer
<Spookan> Slängde in UFRaw... Men fick ett fel när man skulle öppna...
<Philip5> vad för sorts fel?
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/massivt-tillslag-mot-digital-valuta
<Spookan> Nu gick det, var tvungen att starta om Gimp..
<Philip5> Spookan: fast det är mest en konverterare till gimp och inte som darktable där du kan redigera själva raw-filen
<Spookan> Philip5: Ok, fast skönt att slippa jpg med kameran..
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> Spookan: men testa att installera darktable
<Philip5> eller rawtherapee som realubot sa... det ger mer power för just raw-editering
<Spookan> Philip5: Open de med?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> om man inte vill ha open eller gratis så är corel aftershot pro bäst för sånt
<Philip5> finns som trial man kan testa om man vill
<Spookan> Även till Linux?
<JoWa> UFRaw + Gimp importer.
<realubot> einand skolkar från kanalen?
<Guest9711> nej gör jag inte
<Barre> oooh.. einand kör incognito
<realubot> Där ser man.
<Guest63323> Barre: japp ville se hur kanlen beter sig när jag inte är här och övervakar den ;)
<Guest63323> men wtf
<Guest63323> varför blev jag guest igen
<Guest63323> stod ju att jag var inloggad
<einand> så, trallalalaalaaaaa
<einand> http://www.sydsvenskan.se/sverige/svarta-ankan-etablerad-i-sverige/
<realubot> Daffy?
<realubot> Svarta ankan?
<realubot> Tänk så tokigt det kan bli utan å, ä och ö i URLs.
<realubot> "Och ekotrenden gör att alltmer obesprutad mat importeras. "
<realubot> Så går det när alla ska undvika kemikalier ...
<HeMan> Barre: ping?
<entropi> Hej!
<entropi> Kompisen har ubuntu 12.04 som han dualbootar med win xp. Han kommer in i ubuntu i Grub men inte in i win xp. Efter att han tryckt på win i Grub så kommer det upp en skärm där det står något om diskfel. ngn som har en idé om vad som kan vara fel? (Vi har försökt med ( i terminalen) "sudo update-grub" och med "sudo update-grub2" för säkerhets skull. Därefter har vi gjort " sudo apt-get update" och därefter "sudo apt-get upgrade
<entropi> " & startat om datorn. Inget har hjälpt. Ngn av er som har ngn idé?
<Philip5> finns windows kvar på sin parition?
<Philip5> ni har inte råkat radera det eller nått?
<jnylen> entropi: funkade det innan?
<chvx> blir jag tvungen att använda debian unstable för att kunna använda Bumblebee för min hybrid grafikkort?
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-29
<entropi> Philip5 Tror nog inte han raderat ngt.Borde finnas eftersom han vid installationen valde alt. " Installera bredvid Windows". Windows finns ju i Grub vid uppstarten som ett bootalternativ.
<entropi> jnylen,  ja hans windows funkade utan problem innan...
<jnylen> entropi: testat kollat vad han installerat/tagit bort på linux respektive win?
<entropi> Nej inte installerat eller tagit bort någonting, vare sig på lin el. win
<johanbr> entropi: utan exakt felmeddelande är det svårt att säga vad som är fel
<johanbr> kan han montera windowspartitionen från ubuntu?
<entropi> jnylen,  har försökt med "update" & "upgrade" . Innan dess "sudo update-grub" och med "sudo update-grub2" för säkerhets skull.
<entropi> johanbr,  har inte kollat då han åkte till sitt jobb när vi talades vid. Hur menar du exakt?
<entropi> johanbr, GParted eller ngn filklient?
<johanbr> entropi: menar om han kan komma åt sina windowsfiler i ubuntu
<entropi> johanbr,  hmmm.. hann inte kolla med honom för han hade bråttom till jobbet. Sen är han ju mer linuxnoob än jag :D
<entropi> johanbr,  vi talades vid via telefon..
<entropi> johanbr,  jag är linuxnoob... snyft :(
<entropi> johanbr,  kompisen har bara använt win tills jag övertalade honom att dualboota.
<entropi> johanbr,  ok ska kolla med honom imorrn.
<jnylen> entropi: aldrig kör dual själv
<jnylen> så har inga idéer sorry
<entropi> jnylen,  gör inget .. de löser väl sig.. tids nog. :)
<entropi> Fick ett tips om ngt wiki (linux) för nybörjare, på svenska, ett tag sedan. Var inne där. Såg väldigt bra ut med bilder o allt & lättfattligt, bra förklarat. Hade sidan i mina favoriter men förlorade allt när jag lekte för mycket med GParted. Är det ngn som vet var? Har försökt googla men hittar den inte.
<Barre> HeMan: pong
<larsemil> visst är sas och sata samma interface? och man kan köra sata-diskar i en sas-backplane?
<larsemil> men inte tvärtom?
<larsemil> eller är jag helt ute och cycklar?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Så är det.
<Barre> larsemil: det är korrekt
<Barre> larsemil: det är dock mycket troligt att du inte kan blanda SAS och SATA på samma kanal
<larsemil> ingen som har dell vaggor liggandes?
<Coffe> hur i bash kan jag expand 2-3 chars ?  ??* blir ju minst 2 , vill ha 2 eller 3
<Nafallo> morning
<fr33r1d3> god morgon
<HeMan> Barre: jag försökte skillnaden mellan mirror och raid1 i lvm
<Barre> HeMan: en ofullständig mening?
<HeMan> Barre: tror det är så att mirror är lvm's "gamla" sätt att spegla och raid1 använder md
<Barre> HeMan: det låter mycket troligt, även om resultatet är mer eller mindre ekvivalent
<HeMan> Barre: det skiljer mellan mirror och raid1 i att bland annat mirror har en egen log-device
<HeMan> Barre: i defaultläget altså
<HeMan> Barre: man kan ställa om så den kör loggen i minnet
<Barre> HeMan: jag kör ju fortfarande md för sig och lägger lvm på md-devicen. har inte börjat leka lvm-(raid?)
<Barre> HeMan: vad för log? är mirror asynkront?
<HeMan> Barre: vet inte
<HeMan> Barre: men jag bestämde mig för att köra raid1 i lvm
<HeMan> Barre: det är smidigt för det går konvertera en lv till raid1 utan att behöva göra om något
<HeMan> Barre: lvconvert --type raid1 -m1 myvg/mylv
<HeMan> Barre: om man har två diskar i myvg
<Barre> HeMan: läst lite och det visar sig att 1) mirror har ingen write consistency mellan devices (är förmodligen därför den behöver en log) 2) mycket körs i userspace. raid1 (med md) är vad jag skulle köra.
<Barre> HeMan: å andra sidan, eftersom mirror inte har write consistency så är den förmodligen mycket snabbare i skrivprestanda (men oskcå mycket mer osäkert)
<HeMan> Barre: jag kom fram till att raid1 var det som gälller
<HeMan> Barre: dock verkar det inte gå konvertera till raid5, raid6 eller raid10 på något enkelt sätt
<HeMan> Barre: för att skapa en raid5'a 'lvcreate --type raid5 -i2 -n mirror_test -L1M system'
<Barre> nästa system så blir det nått sånt istället :)
<Barre> i kombination med LVMTS eller nått liknande
<larsemil> provade med för gammal sata-disk.
<larsemil> tänk att jag blivit så gammal att det finns för gamla sata-diskar
<Barre> och snart dör SATA protokollet helt (*hoppas* *hoppas* *hoppas*), lägg till ett N efter SATA så får man ett hum om vem jag anser har skapat det protokollet
<andol> larsemil: Ifall du känner dig gammal, tänk då hur vissa andra i kanalen måste känna sig? :)
<andol> Barre: Hur förhåller sig dina kännslor till SATA jämför med till PATA?
<larsemil> HeMan: provade köra skärmen på höjden.
<HeMan> andol: vi som faktiskt kört MFM-diskar
<larsemil> HeMan: men den är nästan för hög istället.
<HeMan> larsemil: ok
<Barre> andol: PATA hade ett användningsområde där det faktiskt gjorde skillnad samt att HW-skillnaden mellan PATA och parallell SCSI var milsvid i jämförelse med SAS och SATA. SATA borde aldrig ha blivit en standard
<HeMan> larsemil: man kanske skulle ha gamla 5:4 eller 4:3-skärmar och ställa på högkant
<larsemil> HeMan: hang on
<larsemil> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3fbb6xa6vguo4ys/IMG_20130529_101204.jpg?m
<larsemil> HeMan: länken
<HeMan> larsemil: ah! bästa av två världar?
<Barre> andol: men, ja. SATA är bättre än PATA, men när SAS ersatte SCSI (HW) så förstår jag faktiskt inte varför de samtidigt antog SATA. Den största skillnaden mellan SATA och SAS är inte HW, det är protokollet i sig, och det suger
<larsemil> HeMan: Du menade att man skulle ha båda på högkant?
<HeMan> larsemil: jo
<larsemil> HeMan: har du provat?
<HeMan> larsemil: nej
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har provat dubbla skärmar tidigare men inte gillat det
<HeMan> larsemil: men det var innan jag kom på högkantsvarianten
<HeMan> Barre: det borde väl vara bättre med ett "riktigt" ssd-cache-lager i filsystemet?
<larsemil> HeMan: vänta ska du få en till bild
<Barre> HeMan: i vissa situationer, förmodligen. I andra situationer, förmodligen inte. Exempelvis i min KVM miljö så är ssd-cache-lager i filsystemet betydligt mer komplicerat och jobbigt att lägga till på varje virtuell instans vilket förmodligen inte kompenseras med extremt mycket mer prestanda... men vad vet jag :)
<larsemil> HeMan: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ezmsgbzghbtsf0/IMG_20130529_101846.jpg
<larsemil> HeMan: BLIR VÄLDIGT HÖGT
<larsemil> HeMan: men så har jag ju en VÄLDIGT bred skärm.
<Barre> larsemil: städa dit skrivbord ;P
<HeMan> Barre: en 4 socket server med 512 GB ram kostar bara 60kkr (plus moms), sen kör du allt i ram!
<Barre> HeMan: true that.. men hur kul är det? ;P
<larsemil> Barre: fu!
<Barre> larsemil: done! and i liked it
<larsemil> Barre: då kan du ge dig på heman nu
<andol> Barre: Ok, min enda uppfattning om SATA är att det är lättare att montera än PATA :) I övrigt vet jag egentligen ingenting om det faktiskta protokollet, etc.
<HeMan> Barre, larsemil: nu kan jag inte leka med er längre, jag måste tyvärr ut och göra underverk
<larsemil> HeMan: do ITs!
<Nafallo> andol: det är snabbare också :-)
<Nafallo> vet inte hur du missat det...
<KiviE> chapter is sometimes spelled with capital c and sometimes not. Be consistent!
<KiviE> Most appendices is not referenced!
<KiviE> oj
<KiviE> sorry
<larsemil> du bamsefar
<larsemil> Barre: extreme-switchar. mycket billigare, påstås av en säljare är lika bra. what say you my brother from another mother
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> Du litar alltså på säljare?
<larsemil> nej. jag litar på dig. därför jag frågar här nu.
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Jag tycker att extreme har en feature som ingen annan har.
<bamsefar> Lila chassin.
<bamsefar> Och det är allt.
<bamsefar> Det funkar säkert med extreme för dig, men har du någon som kan extreme om du behöver hjälp?
<larsemil> det fanns cisco cli modul
<bamsefar> Tror du på det själv?
<larsemil> mjaee.
<bamsefar> Det är typ liknande struktur på configen, saker heter nästan samma sak.
<bamsefar> Du kommer bara bli förvirrad.
<bamsefar> Är vad jag tror.
<bamsefar> MEn det kanske funkar för dig.
<oGG> det fungerar sällan för larsemil att vara förvirrad. det fungerar sämre för mig när larsemil är förvirrad. så ja tror vi kör vidare på cisco.
<bamsefar> Haha
<larsemil> :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Du kan ju köpa refurbished cisco om du är priskänslig.
<bamsefar> Och inte behöver de senaste burkarna.
<larsemil> jag och ogg kör lite som en bikupa. vi har ett kollektivt medvetande. Man kan säga att vi har raidat våra skallar. Men det blir dataloss ändå
<larsemil> trött på begagnat. :)
<andol> larsemil: raid0?
<larsemil> andol: nej. går inte så fort heller.
<larsemil> andol: kanske raid 0.5. Inte helt snabbt ochinte helt i synk. :D
<Nafallo> larsemil: då är det kanske inte raid ni kör :-P
<larsemil> JBOD
<andol> larsemil: Kanske en degraderad raid5? :)
<Nafallo> \o/
<Nafallo> andol: RAID6 :-D
<Nafallo> eller så är det väl helt enkelt raid0 på ett par floppydiskar :-)
<Nafallo> nästan 4MB sammanlagt om man kör den där speciella formateringen...
<bamsefar> larsemil: Varför trött på begagnat?
<larsemil> bamsefar: vet inte. men den där switchen som brann upp första gången vi testade den, och sen lite servrar som är halvgamla när man pluggar i de första gången
<bamsefar> Okej
<larsemil> vilken modell skulle man kolla å då? 1gbit alla portar. minst 24.
<HeMan> Barre: om jag vill köpa disk utan vibrationskontroll, vad gäller då?
<larsemil> whirlpool har diskmaskiner som vibrerar massa.
<HeMan> larsemil: hur stor massa?
<bamsefar> HeMan: :D
<Barre> larsemil: what.. elelr.. WHAT!!!!! Pratar du nätverk med mig?.... öhhh... köp den billigaste swtichen, ethernet är ju bara plug-and-pray :S
<Barre> HeMan: no diea
<Barre> HeMan: eller no idea....
<Nafallo> or both
<Nafallo> larsemil: d-link är billigare :-)
<larsemil> Barre: nej? det tror jag inte att jag gör
<HeMan> Barre: what do you call a deer with no eyes?
<Barre> HeMan: vet inte
<Nafallo> a dead deer?
<HeMan> Barre: no eye deer
<Barre> :)
<HeMan> Barre: ordvits som funkar bättre om man säger den muntligen
<HeMan> Barre: what do you call with no eyes and no legs?
<yarre> larsemil, netgears 24 portars switchar brukar fungera för mig :)
<yarre> jgs524 eller va dom nu hette
<larsemil> netgear håller jag mig borta från
<larsemil> känns liet d-link över dem
<yarre> både netgear och dlink lär ju fungera när man kommer upp i businesspriser :P
<larsemil> mjae. jag vill inte. :)
<bamsefar> yarre: HAH
<yarre> bamsefar, ;)
<Barre> larsemil: ahhh.. det var en tab-fail.. du är förlåten
<larsemil> sorry
<larsemil> :(
<Barre> hehehe
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena vad gör du här mitt på dagen jobbar du inte
<Philip5> swecarp: jag kan jobba hemifrån :)
<Philip5> och disponerar min egen tid...
<Philip5> swecarp: hur är det med dig? inte hört så mycket på sista tiden
<swecarp> jag har fullt upp här morsan gick bort i aprill och sedan så måste jag flytta tillbaka till huset men först så måste jag renovera det så jag vet vad jag ska göra
<Philip5> swecarp: uj, trist och förstår att du får fullt upp
<swecarp> blir inte mycket data lekande har inte ens kört in den senaste mageia
<Philip5> då är det illa
<swecarp> japp sedan så letar jag efter en ny dator min håller på att ge sig
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> vad har du tänkt dig för ny?
<swecarp> Philip5:  hittade denna laptopen http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010745634/dell-inspiron-15z-ci5-1-8-4gb-500-32gb-ssd-gt630m-touch-15-6-ej-os-demo/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<larsemil> för stor skärm. ;)
<Philip5> swecarp: aha, jag har aldrig fastnat i laptop-träsket och kör alltid av vana stationärt med mer krut för pengarna :)
<Philip5> men det beror väl på vad man vill ha och hur man använder sin dator
<realubot> Philip5: Det gör du rätt i.
<realubot> Hårdingar kör stationärt.
<realubot> Laptops är för bloggtjejer.
 * realubot spänner sin högra biceps och vevar igång sin stationära dator.
<realubot> Och en grej till. Laptops med mer än 13" skärm är inte bärbara utan SLÄPBARA.
<realubot> Glöm aldrig var ni läste det först.
<HeMan> realubot: var läst vi det först?
<Philip5> HeMan: hänt i veckan eller se & hör kanske?!
<HeMan> Philip5: eller om det var Mikrodatorn
<Philip5> ja den gamla godingen
<Philip5> där man kan läsa om modermodemet, själva hjärtat i hårddisken :D
<Philip5> det som krånglar ibland
<realubot> Vem av er blir först med att uppfinna en USB-gaspedal som gör så att CPU-användningen skjuter i höjden när man trampar på gaspedalen?
<realubot> Och när ni ändå håller på och skissar på konstruktionen. Lägg då in ljudeffekter så det brummar allt högre när pedalen pressas ner.
<realubot> Jag vill ha en dator som låter som en Harley Davidson när man kickar igång den.
<HeMan> realubot: du vill ju bli rik, varför ger du bort dina allra bästa idéer så där bara?
<sakjur> realubot: damn your workflow! https://xkcd.com/1172/
<realubot> HeMan: Jag bjuder på den idén. Jag har så många ...
<realubot> "Kina planerar den första digitala militärövningen i landets historia."
<realubot> Digital militärövning. Kom ihåg var ni läste det först.
<realubot> "informationsbaserad krigföring" och "elektroniska motståndsstyrkor".
 * realubot är en elektronisk rebell.
<HeMan> realubot: på SvD.se läste vi det först
<HeMan> realubot: det ska jag komma ihåg!
<hexabit> realubot: Vad hände med våran vän ibm?
<hexabit> realubot: Har inte sett honom på ett tag nu.. :)
<Screedo> godkväll
<Nafallo> hexabit: kanske blivit uppköpt?
<Spookan> MÃ¥ste man ha compiz?
<propus> nix.
<Spookan> SÃ¥ man kan bara avinstallera det?
<propus> ska väl gå bra.
 * Dynamit Tänker: Asså vad håller jag på med jag måste hejda mig själv innan jag gör saker jag kommer skämmas över att jag var så korkad att göra det.
<Spookan> propus: Får se hur det går efter nästa reboot.. ;)
<Peyam> har tenta imorn
<entropi> Hej! Ngn som vet ? GNU nano 2.2.6   Är det samma sak som text editor scratch or gedit? Används  nano på samma sätt?
<andol> entropi: Tja, de har väl någon form utav gemensam/överlappande funktionalitet då de som sagt är texteditorer. Däremot används de väl lite olika, om inte annat därför att gedit torde vara renodligt gui medans nano är ett renodlat terminalprogram.
<fenrisen> entropi : Ja. Nano är helt ok
<fenrisen> Kan ni se mina svenska tecken? -> Å ä ö
<entropi> andol, , fenrisen Tack ! :) gedit =renodligt gui   nano = terminalprogram
<fenrisen> Jag använder mestadels nano. Gammal vana kanske
<entropi> fenrisen,  Kan tänka mig det... när man har börjat bli van vid att använda kortkommandon... på tangentbordet. :)
<entropi> kom in första gången igår till nano. greppade inte detta förut.
<entropi> :)
<fenrisen> Kan ni se "å ä ö"? Testar AndChat med Android
<entropi> visste inte att det fanns tty1-6 och vanliga terminalen från grafiskt gränsnitt
<entropi> allt är som en djup djungel....men får väl använda en görslö machete  :D
<entropi> Fick ett tips om ngt wiki (linux) för nybörjare, på svenska, ett tag sedan. Var inne där. Såg väldigt bra ut med bilder o allt & lättfattligt, bra förklarat. Hade sidan i mina favoriter men förlorade allt när jag lekte för mycket med GParted. Är det ngn som vet var? Har försökt googla men hittar den inte.
<fenrisen> Ingen aning. Finns mkt skrivet. Du får försöka komma ihåg nyckelord och söka
<Philip5> entropi: var det inte ubuntu-se.org du var inne på då?
<Philip5> och deras wiki?
<andol> entropi: Tja, vill du verkligen använda kortkommandon så är Emacs en trevlig editor :)
<Peyam> emacs = mår illa
<entropi> andol,  tack för tipset!  All info är välkommen...behöver verkligen mer kött på benen när jag nu har gjort mig av med win för evigt. Har bränt mina broar när det gäller det "systemet". Har testat ibland med linux live-cd men har inte greppat & förstått vad jag ska göra när jag hamnat i trubbel.
<entropi> andol,  ibland har jag installerat ett lin sys och efter boot så har den hamnat i text- mode. Efter att försökt med sudo
<Peyam> adlrig jobbat med emacs men det ser fult ut
<entropi> och sudo su så har jag gett opp & och ansett att detta är verkligen inte "nybörjar-användarvänligt" o kasserat live-cd:n. :D  ... har nu börjat tänka om. fattar om jag ska få ut ngt av Linux  måste jag göra min hemläxa...då det är inte supportat som ett kommiersellt program
<entropi> andol,  hur kommer jag in i Emacs
<entropi> kortkommand
<entropi> andol,  hur kommer jag in i Emacs ?  kortkommando ?
<entropi> andol,  hur kommer jag in i Emacs ?  kortkommando ?
<chvx> är lvm någonting att ha?
<andol> entropi: Tror inte att Emacs är installerat per default.
<coffe> som tur är
<entropi> andol, :) nä googlade och såg att de va "externt" pack. Enl anv.omdömen så tar den tid o lära sig men får tillbaka så mkt mer i gengäld. Ngn skrev ngt om att styra kaffekokare över nätet,  läsa email samtidigt som man kodar o likn. :)
<coffe> VIM FTW
<entropi> VIM FTW betyder vad?
<entropi> är lin noob :)
<coffe> vim är en annan texteditor .. som jag föredrar framför emacs.. det är en enhanced vi ,, och vi finns default i nästan alla system
<entropi> coffe vad är fördelen, enl Dig, gentemot emacs?? :)
<entropi> coffe,  sry
<coffe> 1, vi finns till 99% ( mig vetligen alla "normala" dist default install, det är en vad jag upplever mer ergonomisk sätt att navigera runt i texter
<entropi> coffe,  samma funktioner som i emacs??
<coffe> då de bägge har en massa default och sedan mängder av plugins så ja de antar jag ..
<entropi> coffe,  lättare att lära sig än emacs??
<coffe> då jag oftast rör mig mellan en sån mängd olika maskiner så ju mer som är med default ju bättre
<coffe> entropi, grunderna ? ja , bemästra till fullo tar evigheter..
<entropi> coffe,  förstår...tror jag  :)
<coffe> bor man i 08 finns det en bra meetup att gå på som handlar om vim.. där jag har lärt mig massor
<andol> entropi: Jorå, allt har Emacs (liksom Vim) en rätt ordentlig tröskel, och hade inte nämnt det ifall du inte tagit upp kortkommandon etc.
<entropi> coffe, andol ...bra att känna till om i framtiden... ska lägga på minnet !!
<coffe> entropi,  även om du väljer emacs så grunderna i vi kommer du uppskatta många gånger.
<andol> Jorå, åtminstone ifall man meckar med servrar så vill man åtminstone vara lite bekväm med vi, då det som sagt väldigt ofta finns installerat som default.
<coffe> ZZ för stänga spara.
<coffe> entropi,  tips.. googla efter bild på de vanligaste kommandona.. är jätte bra att ha .. eller fråga i morgon när jag är på jobbet så har jag en där
<coffe> andol, om du har ett stycker inom {}  hur auto indenterar du det ?
<andol> entropi: Notera förövrigt att det är en rätt gammal religös schism hurtillvida man ska använda Emacs eller Vim :-)
<entropi> andol,  coffe just nu är min stora tröskel att få till drivrutiner & lära grunderna i linux. Varje liten grej som jag greppar o bemästrar känns som en stor seger. Fattar o ser skönheten i att kunna fixa på egen hand med linux. En ny värld för mig... :)
<andol> entropi: Tja, i sådant fall kan du gott lägga dylika mer avancerade texteditorer (emacs/vim) på hyllan tills vidare.
<andol> För egen del ska jag sova nu
<entropi> andol,  tack för input iaf
<coffe> andol,  då får jag önska dig god natt och på återhörande med ett svar på min fråga en annan dag
<entropi> coffe,  "meckar med servrar" skrev du. Vet du vad LAMP är för ngt? En linux entusiast rekommenderade detta för nybörjare. Ngt i stil med: 1. Gör dig av med windows. 2. Motivation & hängivenhet går före utbildning. 3. Lär dig sätta upp LAMP.
<coffe> L = Linux , A = apache, M = mysql , P = PHP  == En vebserver för att kunna köra php och databas
<entropi> 4. Använd Black Arts Hacking för att lära dig allt om sårbarheter i din egen LAMP. 5. Sedan kommer du inpå detta med programmering. Tror han nämnde Python. PhP e dyl. Därför passade jag på & fråga om Editorerna. :)
<coffe> 4, teoretiskt rätt  men nja
<coffe> 5  du kan nog koda i alla språk , svårt ge ett patent svar på hela den "problematiken" om programering
<entropi> coffe,  4. Tror du att du kan utveckla...
<entropi> ?
<coffe> entropi, de finns flera sätt att lära sig alla sårbarheter ett system kan ha , vad som är det bästa eller lättaste vet jag inte .
<coffe> dock viktigt att förstå att ett system inte helt av sig själv är säkert.
<entropi> coffe,  förstår ..tror jag :)
<entropi> det ger sig väl med tiden..
<coffe> *nods*
<coffe> 25 min tills man ska börja jobba
<entropi> coffe,  *nods* ??
<entropi> OK
<entropi> coffe,  Tack! för info..!! :)
<coffe> nickar
<coffe> engelska
<coffe> nickar instämmande .
<entropi> bugar el likn ?
<entropi> ok
<entropi> ok
<entropi> Ngn som vet hur många dagar min egen kommunikaton ( mina o andras inlägg här på irc  sparas.)??  Kan man ladda ner det på ett smidigt sätt till ordbehandlare?? Menar då  inte Copy&Paste.
<realubot> hexabit: Jag vet inte. Han kanske har gått upp i rök?
<Philip5> entropi: från egen logg eller annan?
<coffe> entropi,  har du loggningen på sparas allt om du anv xchat tex
<entropi> coffe, hmmm.... märkligt... har x-chat. konstigt kan ju se allt jag o andra har skrivit flera dagar tillbaka. Gick till Inställningar & hade inte loggningen förkryssad
<entropi> kryssade för nu
<entropi> hmmm. undrar var loggningen sparas??
<coffe> i mappen .Xchat.
<coffe> eftersom den börjar med punkt är den dold
<coffe> det är scrollback .. som spar de senaste X antal readerna
<chvx> hur gör jag så min usb dyker upp?
<entropi> ...Vill ju redigera & spara det som är viktigt för mig, exvis typ kommandon " sudo apt-get update" o likn
<entropi> ...som jag får reda på här :)
<coffe> ha loggning på .. å så kommer du ha filer där för varje kanal
<entropi> coffe,  tack
<entropi> coffe,  säg att jag vill komma åt det som loggas i mappen .Xchat. o redigera det Ta bort all oviktig info & kondensera ner det till det viktigaste exvis kommandon till terminalen & sedan spara det som wordfil/dokument. Hur gör jag då ?
<entropi> .Xchat var ju dold
<coffe> entropi,  kolla vad jag skrev 3 rader upp :P
<entropi> coffe,  ok nu hänger jag med..tror jag... om jag kommer in i den här kanalen.... så kan jag scrolla tillbaka flera veckor & månader tillbaka. Korrekt?
<entropi> coff sry var borta ett tag o kollade : http://zim-wiki.org/index.html
<coffe> Njet.. menade jag sa att den mappen var dold..  i scrollback har du bara typ 200 rader..  i loggarna i den mappen har du allt
<entropi> coffe,  ok är linnoob.. hur kommer jag åt loggarna då om dom är dolda? Vad är det jag inte förstår?
<coffe> letar du i console ? eller via någon filutforskare ?
<entropi> filutforskare
<coffe> högerklicka å välj visa dolda filer eller winknapp+l så får du fram addressfältet.. skriv .X så ska den visa automatiskt resten
<entropi> coffe,  så här har jag uppfattat det...om en fil är dold så kommer jag inte åt den :)
<entropi> ok
<coffe> nej .. du ser den inte om du inte väljer att visa dolda filer
<entropi> coffe,  ok nu klarnade det.... du ser hur lite jag kan egentligen. Är ute i mörka skogen :)
<coffe> entropi,  där har vi alla vart nån gång
<entropi> coffe,  :D
<entropi> coffe,  är det viktigt ( ur säkerhetssunpunkt ) att ta bort bocken framför dolda filer när man går ur en filutforskare eller har det inte ngn sexuell betydelse.
<coffe> varken sexuel eller ekonomisk. dock riskerar man aldrig strula till det med dom om man in ser dom
<coffe> har för mig vissa har den egenskapen att man måste slå på de varje gång å jag lär mig aldrig kort kommandot
<entropi> coffe, :D ok förstår.. du menar vissa filutforskare? eller filer mappar+
<entropi> ?
<coffe> utforskare..  den .. heter skiten nu ..    jag == trött
<entropi> coffe,  ok det ger sig nog med tiden när det gäller detta
<entropi> coffe,  du ska ett STORT TACK för all info Du gett mig.
<coffe> entropi,  NP .
<coffe> entropi,  ska jag köpa hojen jag hittat eller inte ?
<coffe> :)
<fenrisen> Kan ni se mina svenska tecken eller inte? Åäöäååö
<coffe> jag kan .. men jag kör något chaset som typ löser allt
<entropi> coffe,  om du har FET plånbok är min rek. KÖP!!!!!
<entropi> anaars ta det väldigt varligt
<fenrisen> coffe: kan nämligen inte lägga dina ;)
<fenrisen> Läsa
<coffe> fenrisen,  attans da
<coffe> entropi,  har jag :P
<entropi> fenrisen,  hur menar du?? Är LINUXNOOB
<fenrisen> Well well. Mest en petitess. Brukar ofta vara problem. Kör från min Android-lur
<coffe> entropi, finns ingen "lag" om vilket chaset man ska anv på irc.   så specialtecken kan inte alltid visas.. dock röstar jag för utf-8
<entropi> coffe,  läste igår: http://forums.techgage.com/showthread.php?t=8463
<coffe> entropi,  kan inte kolla länkar just nu ..
<entropi> Stod bla annat om man vill ha stabiliteten med linux men inte orkar meka. ( alltså som en random wondows user) så köper man en Mac.
<coffe> trodde de var om man för evigt var mer eller mindre tvungen att enbart köpa produkter från ett företag
<entropi> Man får slanta upp bra med pengar för att få det säkra systemet men inte vill tänka allför mkt själv. Men i stort så var det MSoft som attackerade LInux Desktopsanvändande.
<coffe> en default mac vill jag inte påstå är mycket säkrare än ett linux system
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-30
<entropi> coffe,  har inte Aplle ngn litten tv burk, mediacenter, appleTV. som man kan jailbreaka. tror det var version 2. Vsion 3 har man inte lyckats ännu, tror jag. Kollar på denna nu: http://www.geekbuying.com/item/Tronsmart-T428-Quad-Core-Mini-PC-Android-4-2-Rockchip-RK3188-2G-DDR3-Wifi-Bluetooth-TV-BOX-314524.html
<coffe> entropi,  jag föredrar raspberrypi .. men jag gillar ju "fixa"
<entropi> coffe,  hade vart just att ladda Ubuntu i den & köpa till en AirMouse för relativt små pengar.
<coffe> entropi,  raspberrypi .. på den kör man debian  väldigt likt ubuntu .. raspbmc är mediaspelarnas helia moder
<entropi> coffe,  inget fel i det... har själv kollat på RPi :)
<entropi> ok vilken upplösning får du till. Hur mkt minne kan du bygga ut den med? Laggar den när du kör verklig HD?
<coffe> fullhd. går inte. ja det gör den
<entropi> Finns exvis MK 808B på ovanstående länk. Den laggade oxo enligt reviews på siten. Men funderar på köpa denna nya 4 kärniga processor & 2Gb minne . Den kör full HD o ingen lagg, enligt uppgift. Hade vart kanon o lägga på ubuntu på den. Runt 700 kr inkl. frakt därifrån.
<entropi> coffe,  3-g dongle tror jag dentar oxo
<coffe> ok. å de gör inte en rpi ?
<coffe> nej nu sängen
<coffe> NN
<johanbr> grafikdrivrutinerna till Allwinner/Rockchip brukar vara proprietära, så kör man ubuntu/annan linux på den får man ingen grafikacceleration
<entropi> johanbr, kan inte detta så bra går bara efter spec. & reviews som står där.
<entropi> johanbr,  du menar att då missar jag Full HD ändå
<johanbr> om du försöker köra ubuntu, ja
<johanbr> i android funkar det säkert
<entropi> johanbr,  ok förstår
<entropi> hmm...vad gör man då?
<johanbr> vad menar du?
<entropi> johanbr,  menar om man vill ha ngt litet , med ubuntu, 3- g. som man kan ta med sig till stugan.
<entropi> o inte kostar skjortan
<johanbr> entropi: menar du laptop, eller mer nåt mediaspelaraktigt?
<entropi> johanbr,  menar ngt litet med full Hd,inte laggar vid full HD, som tar ubuntu, som har 3-g, under tusenlappen, (inkl. airmouse)
<entropi> inte väger för mkt så man kan stoppa i ryggsäcken.
<johanbr> entropi: vet inte om det finns
<johanbr> problemet är grafikdrivrutinerna
<johanbr> men om du släpper kravet på ubuntu kan du ju köpa t.ex. den du länkade till
<johanbr> entropi: tydligen går det att få XBMC med accelererad playback: http://linux-sunxi.org/XBMC men det verkar inte helt trivialt
<entropi> johanbr,  accelererad playback ? allt som det står accelererad tycker jag låter väldigt bra. Är det själva uppspelningen som är accelererad, eller vad? Kan inte detta så bra. Ska kolla din länk nu
<entropi> johanbr, kolar även på denna länk, men verkar vara från juni 2010.  http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/06/element-os-ubuntu-based-distro-for.html
<johanbr> entropi: det där kommer du inte att kunna köra på nån liten ARM-sticka
<johanbr> det verkar finnas två lösningar: 1. Installera ubuntu på nån android-sticka som den du länkade till. Det verkar möjligt, men var beredd på att få göra mycket själv innan det fungerar.  2. Köp en android-sticka och kör det android-os som redan finns på den, helt enkelt. Borde funka bra.
<larsemil> morrn
<fr33r1d3> Hello World!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> MarkusDBX: Då du pysslar med Drupal så antar jag att du är fair-game att klanka på ifall jag har en åsikt gällande drupal.org? :)
<madmaxy> någon som känner till någon windows man kan testa typ 90 dagar eller något gratis?
<larsemil> andol: klanka och klanka. du menar komma med konstruktiv kritik
<madmaxy> ignorera min fråga, jag har hittat själv
<Coffe> madmaxy:  den var nog rätt ignorerad med tanke på vilken kanal du är inne i :P
<madmaxy> Coffe: näe, de tror ja inte.
<madmaxy> windows support är en sak kanske men detta är ju mer ett  "var laddar jag ner" ärende.
<madmaxy> lite intressant att kanalen tappat så mycket användare sedan windows 8 kom, bara ja som ser en röd tråd?
<madmaxy> :P
<larsemil> har vi tappat mycket användare?
<larsemil> jag tycker det är jämna plågor. :D
<madmaxy> vi var ju över 100 ett tag
<larsemil> windows 8 kanske är anledningen till att amelia försvann
<madmaxy> innan unity och windows 8.
<madmaxy> jag tror hon tröttnade på alla non-geeks
<madmaxy> jag får inget ljud ur hdmi från moderkortet, är detta så det brukar vara?
<larsemil> jag hade samma problem. kolla mute i alsamixer
<madmaxy> verkar inte funka, får bara välja built in analog stereo output,
<madmaxy> om ja inte kör på nvidia kortet
<larsemil> ochdu kör nvidia och inte novooueoueoue drivrutinen?
<andol> larsemil: Mitt klankade är alltid konstruktivt, väl? :)
<andol> larsemil: Hur ser det förresten ut på IPv6-fronten för Dalnix?
<larsemil> ser mörkt ut
<larsemil> måste nog gå över på svartfiber för att kunna få det. och det blir dyrt
<larsemil> 192000 / år. och det drar vi inte in på grund av det.
<larsemil> (iof får vi gbit uppkoppling då också så)
<andol> Kan man verkligen sätta ett pris på framtiden? :-)
<larsemil> om du går in som finansiär på den summan på säg, fem år, så ska jag utvärdera det åt dig och återkomma med ett svar.
<andol> Näh, lättare att bara tycka på IRC :P
<larsemil> andol: om du ångrar dig vet du vart vi finns
<larsemil> skulle ju kunna offra min lön för din skull också men tror inte det blir så poppis hemma. :D
<Nafallo> bamsefar: var är amelia?
<fr33r1d3> På tal om Win8 så tror jag knappast att användarna försvunnit dit. Tycka vad man vill om Unity, men inte till Win8 i alla fall. =)
<andol> larsemil: Som förälder gissa jag dock att du faktiskt har en och annan viktig utgift att använda din lön till? :)
<larsemil> tvspel!
<larsemil> äldstingen fyller åtta idag!
<larsemil> spionglasögon och byggsats över solsystemet!
<andol> Nice
<larsemil> och och och!
<larsemil> en programmeringskurs i programmeringsspråket scratch på dalnix ab hq!
<fr33r1d3> nice
<andol> http://scratch.mit.edu/ gissar jag?
<larsemil> andol: japp!
<andol> Sedärja
<andol> Labbat något med det själv?
<larsemil> väldigt lite
<larsemil> provade bygga ett pong
<larsemil> andol: man lär sig allt med if och while och operatorer och sånt
<andol> Trevligt, trevligt. Låter ju som rätt överförbart kunnande.
<larsemil> http://imgur.com/I782bcy
<larsemil> det där är kontrollern för bollen
<entropi> Hej. Är i terminalen . gjorde "sudo su" & är root. Hur går jag ut ur root. Prövade med "sudo sudo". gick inte. noob
<larsemil> ctrl + d
<andol> alternativt "exit", vilket gör samma sak.
<delhage> annars använder man "sudo -i" och "exit"
<andol> När du gjorde din sudo su så skapade du en ny skal-session. När du sedan går ur den (med exit alt ctrl-d) så återvänder du till en miljö med din vanliga behörighet.
<andol> I övrigt håller jag med delhage om att sudo -i i regel är att föredra ifall man vill uppgradera till ett root-skal.
<larsemil> vad är skillnaden på sudo -i och sudo -s
<delhage> larsemil: sudo -s är analogt med "su" och sudo -i "su -"
<delhage> dvs, simulerar fullständig login (-i) eller bara sätter uid (-s)
<andol> larsemil: -i simulerar en inloggning, varpå den miljö du skapar är en mer komplett miljö för den nye användaren (här root) gällande miljövariabler etc.
<andol> man-sidan för sudo beskriver rätt bra exakt vad det är -i gör.
<entropi> larsemil,  tack!  :D ( & ctrl +d i "sudo"- läge loggar jag ut?  By the way: Tips på ngra bra siter med förkortningar, linux kommandon) ?
<entropi> larsemil,  ja, naturligtvis "man", glömmer alltid, greppar inte detta riktigt med "man" men ok ska kolla naturligtvis.
<entropi> Tack!
<fr33r1d3> entropi: Kolla h,är: http://cli.learncodethehardway.org/
<entropi> När jag är i läget "man" & har skrivit "sudo" så radar alla alternativ upp sig "sudo". Det förstår jag. Exvis i början av manualen står det " sudo" & alternativet ( -v. Har försökt med "sudov" & "sudo-v". Inget funkar. Får inte till det :D
<larsemil> mellanslag
<larsemil> sudo -v
<entropi> ska testa
<entropi> händer inget. Är fortfarande i terminalprompten = läget sudo
<larsemil> vad är det du vill göra då?
<larsemil> sudo -v gör liksom inget särskilt
<larsemil> eller. inget som syns ska jag väl säga
<larsemil> delhage: ah tack!
<entropi> lars
<entropi> larsemil, förstår ..tror jag. ok det viktiga nästa gång i samma läge men med ngt annat än exvis "sudo -v" är det mellanslag somm gäller. :)
<larsemil> kommando mellanslag parametrar
<entropi> fr33r1d3,  Tack för tipset!! Ska göra kursen " The hard way". Förresten är ute & jagar en int. site , tror det var wiki med linux . på svenska . med lättförklariga beskrivningar av olika yttringar, saker, moduler inom linux och bilder till. Vet du ngn sådan? Har letat men hittar inte den nu. (Formaterat bort allting).
<entropi> larsemil,  tack!  kommando mellanslag parametrar gäller.
<entropi> :)
<Philip5> entropi: du kan ge larsemil en kaka när han är snäll ;)
<Philip5> !kaka larsemil
<ubot2> Factoid 'kaka larsemil' not found
<Philip5> hmm, var det inte så
<entropi> !Var är jag
<ubot2> Factoid 'Var \xc3\xa4r jag' not found
<entropi> ! känner mig bortkommen
<ubot2> entropi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<entropi> !k sorry bot
<ubot2> Factoid 'k sorry bot' not found
<entropi> !bot
<ubot2> Factoid 'bot' not found
<entropi> Ph tack ska tänka på detta :)
<entropi> Philip5, .....
<entropi> ! I'm intelligent
<ubot2> Factoid "I'm intelligent" not found
<entropi> ! I'm a linuxnoob
<ubot2> Factoid "I'm a linuxnoob" not found
<entropi> ! To be or not to be..
<ubot2> entropi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Philip5> !kaka
<ubot2> Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<entropi> ! Please think
<ubot2> Factoid 'Please think' not found
<Philip5> !kaka| larsemil
<ubot2> larsemil: please see above
<larsemil> !kaka | Philip5
<ubot2> Philip5: please see above
<Philip5> !kaka| larsemil
<ubot2> larsemil: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Philip5> woohoo
<entropi> ! kaka söker maka
<ubot2> entropi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Philip5> larsemil: där satt den...
<Philip5> :)
<larsemil> :)
<Philip5> missade pipe
<entropi> !kaka söker maka
<ubot2> entropi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Philip5> !Philip5
<ubot2> Philip5 - Paketerar så Du slipper.
<ubot2> planerar på att ta över världen och bygga sina egna futuristiska städer
<entropi> !kaka söker maka
<ubot2> entropi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<entropi> ... hhhmmm
<entropi> !hmmmm
<ubot2> Factoid 'hmmmm' not found
<entropi> !Factoid found
<ubot2> Factoid 'Factoid found' not found
<entropi> Tack llars& Philip5
<entropi> larsemil,
<entropi> Testar
<entropi> !kaka
<ubot2> Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<larsemil> Barre: när jag konfigurerade en hot spare i min hw raid controller så kunde man kryssa i 'enclosure'. Vad betyder det?
<entropi> !Im fond of factoid found.
<ubot2> entropi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<larsemil> hoppsan. 12TB disk felköp.
<Philip5> larsemil: för lite eller?
<larsemil> raidcontrollern hade tydligen bara stöd för max 2tb diskar. vi köpte 3tb.
<Philip5> ops
<Philip5> bättre att köpa ny eller byta controller
<bamsefar> larsemil: Vad är det för trött raidkontroller?
<larsemil> dell perc 6/i
<bamsefar> Ok
<larsemil> Coffe: PING!
<Coffe> larsemil: pong
<Coffe> larsemil:  du kan ha uppgraderat proxmox. å vid vissa tällfällen så får den då inte korrekt kontakt ner till vm.. det är bara ett "grafiskt" fel . eller menar du 114 ?  för det har jag aldrig sett innan
<larsemil> det är en openvz container
<larsemil> löste sig iaf.
<larsemil> nu hem och fira åttaåring
<Barre> larsemil: jag vet inte, kanske att den skall vara hot-spare för samtliga parity-grups i samam encluser som den sitter i, men jag vet faktiskt inte
<_Trullo> http://betanews.com/2013/05/28/dear-linux-im-leaving-you-for-windows-8/
<kelme> finns det en anledning att ha separat partiton for /home /usr /var /tmp?
<andol> Där fick vi verkligen god tid på oss att svara :)
<kelme> vad har man för använding för seperat partition /home /usr /var /tmp ?
<andol> kelme: Det beror på :)
<andol> kelme: Desktopdator eller serverburk?
<kelme> desktop tror ja :)
<andol> kelme: Alltså något du har på skrivbord, men skärm, tangentbord, mus, etc?
<kelme> precis
<kelme> haha, desktopdator
<andol> I sådant fall är det främst /home/ som är intressant att ha på separat partioner, ifall du vill kunna ominstallera systemet utan att för den sakens skulle behöva förlora din hemkatalog etc
<andol> Att separata partioner på annat är främst intressant ifall man kör serversystem, och vill kunna införa olika sortens begränsningar på olika delar utav filsystemet, hindra att en del fyller upp hela disken, etc.
<johanbr> Hmm... raspberry pi kan tydligen koda H.264 i hårdvara... undrar om man kan göra nåt kul med det
<kelme> andol: det är rekommenderat för servers alltså?
<andol> kelme: Återigen, det beror på lite vad server gör, vad man har för behov, etc.
<kelme> okej, bra att veta.
<kelme> andol: vad tänkte du på för server?
<andol> kelme: Tänkte inte på någon speciell server.
<peyam> Hej folk
<peyam> när jag kammar i skype så kan ja ej höra ngt frånyoutube och vlc och ibland krashar skype efter att jag gått på youtube eller satt på en film med vlc
<peyam> ngt lösningsförslag?
<kelme> duger det med bara ha systemver mpa installationen?
<kelme> systemvertyg
<peyam> Blackshear: what e ditt mål?
<peyam> vad vill du göra kelme
<kelme> är systemvertyg det ända man behöver? när man väljer programvara att installera?
<peyam> vad menar du
<peyam> säg bara vad du vill göra
<peyam> uppnå
<kelme> jag vill ha det ungefär som ubuntu server
<peyam> server vet jag inget om
<kelme> jag har ju kryssat av massa som jag inte tror jag behöver men systemvertyg är väll ett måste?
<kelme> tänkte installera så jag får som jag vill :)
<kelme> är vanliga systemvertyg nödvändiga?
<EAG> eh, vad behöver jag göra egentligen för att bli av med program när vare sig apt-get purge eller t ex muon package manager tar bort altl?
<EAG> hmm glöm det..
<David-A_> ok
<melke> vanliga systemvertyg viktiga att ha?
<David-A_> melke: mer tålamod, tack
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<MaTachi> yo
<yarre> ;)
<MaTachi> har bara bitcoins i huvudet... lyssnat på på tok för mkt bitcoin podcasts
<David-A_> det finns visst nåt som heter litecoin oxå
<MaTachi> stämmer
<MaTachi> David-A_: men det är bara en fork av bitcoin med en  lite annan algoritm för minandet egentligen
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-31
<Kreml> vad är fördelen med bleeding edge?
<David-A_> det är ingen fördel, det bara låter bra :)
<Kreml> haha ok?
<Nafallo> morning
<lag^> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Krevl> är vara up-to-date som arch linux är bra?
<larsemil> bamsefar: https://azaleaglobal.se/shop/sv/index.php/cisco/transceiver-1/gbic/ws-g5483.html vågar man köra på 3rd party gbicer?
<Krevl> som developer är arch linux något att ha?
<Krevl> eller något liknande.
<larsemil> Krevl: jag brukar tycka att arch är kul. Om man inte vill vara produktiv då. För man måste lägga så mycket tid på andra saker än att använda datorn
<larsemil> Krevl: så som developer som vill få något gjort rekommenderar jag kubuntu. :)
<Krevl> haha :)
<fr33r1d3> "developer" inom vad?
<Krevl> menar inte specifikt
<fr33r1d3> Själv utvecklar jag mycket webbsaker, och kör Ubuntu med Unity för tillfället. Tycker det fungerar bra.
<andol> Krevl: Som utvecklare (eller annan power-user) så torde valet utav distribution i huvudsak bero på tycke och smak, såtillvida det inte finns ytterligare faktorer att ta hänsyn till.
<andol> Krevl: Utvecklas man däremot något som ska köras på kända servrar kan det ibland vara behändigt att köra åtminstone en besläktad distribution på sin skrivbordsdator.
<larsemil> andol: jag utvecklar dig.
<larsemil> alltså jag blir lite sur på bamsefar. tror han att han kan göra annat än att svara på mina frågor? VA VA VA!?
 * andol tycker sig även se tecken på att folk fäster lite för stor vikt kring vad som är den mest optimala distributioner, då det i många fall är lika bra att välja något man trivs med (oavsett ifall det är Arch eller Ubuntu), och sen anpassar sin installation precis så mycket man tycker sig behöva.
<andol> larsemil: GÃ¥r bra? :)
<larsemil> andol: hopplöst fall
<larsemil> alltså. lite skadade.
<larsemil> vi började med "vi behöver mer disk i en burk"
<larsemil> nu har vi gått igenom "vi bygger om vårt kluster"
<fr33r1d3> Någon aktiv översättare h,är?
<larsemil> till "hmm vi kanske kan maxa cpuerna i våra servrar"
<larsemil> och snuddar vid "vi köper ny server"
<larsemil> så de där diskarna blev väldigt dyra
<andol> Ähh, allt som har med diskar att göra är per defintion Barres fel?
<larsemil> ja.
<HeMan> meh
<HeMan> ibstat sa "disabled"
<HeMan> men det var ju bara kabeln som inte var ikopplad
<larsemil> jag hade till och med fingret på "maila" till southpole!
<larsemil> men de slapp sälja en burk till oss den här gången
<HeMan> måste jag ha ett flödesschema till mig själv som är "1. Är kabeln i? 2. Lyser lampan?"?
<HeMan> larsemil: *puh*
<HeMan> larsemil: hur löste ni det då?
<larsemil> maxade de burkar vi hade med nya cpuer och lite mer minne
<HeMan> larsemil: tryckte in turboknappen så ni gick från 8 MHz till 12 MHz?
<larsemil> nej men den här burken vi köpte i våras var ju så SJUKT snabb jämfört med de vi har. så vi fick mersmak
<HeMan> :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Köp inte av azalea :) Men ja, du kan köpa 3rd party.
<larsemil> bamsefar: vart ska jag tjörpa då?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Optik?
<larsemil> bamsefar: mjae. det är ju två skåp som står bredvid varandra så kan lika gärna vara koppar
<goopen> hi
<goopen> hej*
<goopen> realubot: hej!
<bamsefar> larsemil: prooptix är bra.
<larsemil> bamsefar: mailar dem. tack!
<larsemil> bamsefar: hah! de var ju grymma. beställt och klart
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jag vet.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Bättre pris?
<larsemil> bamsefar: det med!
<bamsefar> Gött
<bamsefar> larsemil: Har du några bilder från din hall?
<andol> larsemil: Välpimpat hoppas vi :)
<larsemil> bamsefar: nix!
<andol> larsemil: Sätta upp webcams och sända dokusåpa?
<larsemil> för lite bröst för att det skulle vara intressant
<andol> Å andra sidan är väl servrarna rätt lättklädda?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Fixa!?
<larsemil> pinsamt ju! är ju som att se någon som kollar över axeln när man kodar. ;)
<Philip5> larsemil: din chef kanske kollar på allt du gör med typ vnc redan och kan håna dig för felkod ;)
<larsemil> min chef sitter och skickar fakturor! :D
<Philip5> det är väl iaf postivt
<Philip5> då har han ju inte tid att kolla dig över axeln ;)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Äh, kom igen nu!
<Screedo> godkväll
<frobi> ar efi nagonting att ha? jag ar nyborjare.. har jag nytta av det?
<frobi> ser att man kunde boota i efi med livecdn
<forbi> finns det någon bra anledning att använda uefi istället för BIOS? undrar för att jag har val att välja UEFI, eller BIOS
<nc90> hi guys
<Philip5> forbi: frågan borde väl ställas tvärt om?
<Philip5> uefi brukar ju ha mer funktioner beroende på tillverkare och sedan vara bakåtkompatibelt mot bios som standard
<Philip5> nc90: hej
<nc90> Philip5: hi :)
<forbi> Philip5: men är det nåt du skulle rekommendera över en vanlig BIOS boot?
<Philip5> forbi: har man en modern linux kernel så är det ju bara att köra på med uefi. om något skulle krångla kan man ju ställa bios som legacy mode istället
<forbi> måste jag har windows installerat då?
<Philip5> hur då menar du?
<Philip5> uefi/bios har ju inget med os att göra i sig
<forbi> kanske secure boot jag tänkte på :)
<Philip5> varför då?
<forbi> hört man ska dualboota med windows
<Philip5> jo men vad har dualboot med uefi/bios att göra?
<forbi> har ingen aning. blanda ihop de
<Philip5> en någelunda ny version av linux kan hantera uefi och det gör ju nyare windows också
<Philip5> alltså är det bara att köra på
<Philip5> vad gäller det iaf
<forbi> men om jag lite osäker man man fixa uefi efteråt?
<forbi> kan*
<dodle> hej. tror ni solidworks fungerar under linux?
<Philip5> det är ju inte riktigt så det funkar. har du uefi på moderkortet så har du... du kan då göra inställningar i det så att den blir mer bakåtkompatibelt med gamla bios om ditt OS skulle vara lite omodernt och inte stödja
<Philip5> dodle: ska ju finnas en särskild version av det för linux så det får man anta
<forbi> vad gör skillnaden vilken sätt jag bootar i? legacy, efi?
<Philip5> funktioner som kanske inte stöds i legacy
<Philip5> beror på ditt moderkort
<forbi> jag tror jag har någon intel moderkort (laptop)
<forbi> Philip5: involverar det att parttionera för efi?
<Dodel> Hej! Hur ser ubuntus framtid ut inom systemkraven? Kommer t.ex ubuntu 15.04 exempelvis dra 3 gig i ram bara att just att st&aring; p&aring;?
<realubot> 3 GB i RAM för att starta Ubuntu. Det hoppas jag inte ...
<Philip5> realubot: vad hoppas du då?
<Philip5> realubot: har du gått och lagt dig redan??
<chvx> är uefi något för en nyrbörjare att ha?
<Philip5> det är ju inget man väljer
<Philip5> det är något modernare moderkort använder för att styra hårdvaran på det
<chvx> Philip5: ok, så varför får jag val att boota i UEFI eller BIOS (legacy)
<Philip5> det är hur den bootar
<Philip5> om den utnyttjar de extra funktioner som finns med uefi på ditt moderkort
<chvx> så datorn skulle kunna prestera bättre menar du då eller?
<Philip5> när du väl kör allt om ditt OS stödjer uefi vilket de flesta moderna gör så märker man inget som användare utan händer i bakgrunden vid hårdvarukommunikation
<chvx> skulle du rekommendera mig att installera i UEFI?
<realubot> Philip5: Vad jag hoppas på? Att Ubuntu ska dra så lite RAM som möjligt.
<realubot> Och max. 1 GB, typ.
<realubot> Philip5: Vad hoppas du själv på?
<Philip5> realubot: jag hoppas att ubuntu släpper unity och går helt över till kde :D
<realubot> Philip5: Det tvivlar jag starkt på att de gör.
<Philip5> nä men man kan ju alltid hoppas
<chvx> är uefi stabil att använda?
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-01
<Screedo> god morgon
<Spookan> Screedo: God morgon på dig.
<Screedo> allt väl med Spookan?
<Spookan> Screedo: Mjo då, snart kaffe.. Själv då?
<Screedo> jo, det rä väl här, fått kaffe och solen skiner riktigt gott idag :(
<Screedo> :)*
<Spookan> ;)
<Screedo> så det blir väl grillen, en öl osv. idag.
<Screedo> om det goa vädret håller i sig.
<Spookan> En bara? :P
<Screedo> styrker upp med en wirre också :P
<Spookan> Hehe..
<Spookan> Screedo: Har du slopat Windows än då? :P
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> nä :P
<Screedo> det lär nog ta ett bra tag innan jag slopar det helt :P
<Screedo> själv då?
<Spookan> Screedo: Inget Windows här inte, blir bara på jobbet.. Fick ett spelsug för ett tag sen och körde in Windows, men tröttnade snabbt så nu Linux och så ska det förbli... Lite sugen på att komma igång med Blender... Men inte orkat hehe..
<Screedo> hehe
<Spookan> Har du pillat något med det?
<Screedo> inget alls
<Spookan> Screedo: Vad har du för uppkoppling?
<Philip5> Barre: ser att du är "away". måste betyda att du är iväg och springer sthlm marathon nu då?!?! ;)
<Screedo> Spookan: 100/10
<robb4n> Hej, har problem med mitt AWUS036H / rtl8187, segt internet och blir disconnectad i stort sätt hela tiden. Vad beror detta på? Någon som har lust att hjälpa mig?
<sakjur> Spookan: Blender är sjukt mysigt, har du en Wacom-platta? Annars rekommenderar jag att du köper en :)
<Philip5> sakjur: vilken platta har du?
<sakjur> Philip5: Bamboo Fun Small tror jag den heter
<Philip5> sakjur: aha, själv har jag en Wacom Intuos5 M Touch
<sakjur> Philip5: yus, "Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch" - på efterhand: Jag skulle köpt den utan touch, touchen stör mest
<Philip5> varför då? jag tycker touch är praktiskt
<sakjur> Philip5: Ah, jag köpte en Bamboo för att de är billigare, studiebidraget räcker inte riktigt till att lyxa till det med en Intuos
<realubot> sakjur: Vad du med din platta göra?
<Philip5> realubot: han visar den för brudarna så klart ;)
<sakjur> realubot: Blender och gillar den mer än mus när jag bara surfar runt ;)
<sakjur> Philip5: jag vet inte riktigt, det känns bara som att touchen är överflödig.. men sen kanske jag skulle tyckt tvärtom om jag inte hade haft den ;)
<Philip5> sakjur: tycker den är praktisk för zoom och rotation
<Philip5> eller har din inte multitouch?
<sakjur> Philip5: jodå, men jag bara aldrig riktigt gillat något annat än glas när det kommer till touchytor ;)
<Philip5> antar det är en smak och vanesak
<Spookan> Screedo: Hehe ok..
<Spookan> sakjur: Har bara pillat lite med det, sugen som fan på det men vill nästan pilla med en som kan det och som kan visa lite...
<Spookan> sakjur: Brukar kolla en hel del på Andrew Price videos, han gör coola grejjer...
<realubot> Philip5: Jag tror han illustrerar nakna brudar.
<Philip5> realubot: hentai då eller?
<realubot> sakjur: Men touchen kanske hade varit bra om du hade illustrerat (anna än nakna brudar då alltså)?
<realubot> *annat
<sakjur> Spookan: cgcookie har också ganska bra tutorials
<realubot> Philip5: Manga. Jag vet inte vad Hentai är.
<Philip5> realubot: googla
<realubot> Philip5: Google fungerar inte på min dator.
<Philip5> tsss
<realubot> Det har gått sönder.
<sakjur> realubot: haha, you wish. varför rita nakna brudar när man kan spendera tid på att öva sig inför att göra en 3D-modell av Serenity?
<Spookan> sakjur: Ah, tackar för tips. ;)
<sakjur> realubot: touchen kanske hade varit bra om Blender hade ordentligt stöd för wacom ;)
<sakjur> Spookan: börja med att lära dig snabbkommandon (r(otate), g(rab), s(cale) (sen lägger du på x, y, z för vilken axel), tab byter mellan edit mode och object mode..)
<sakjur> numpaden är guld i Blender (gah på det då ingen av mina laptops har en numpad..)
<realubot> sakjur: Har du testat stödet som finns då?
<realubot> Det finns ju något förråd med drivisar och grejer ...
<sakjur> realubot: helt ärligt så har jag inte ens googlat på "Blender Wacom" förens nu :P
<Spookan> sakjur: Du har ingen färdig blender fil jag kan få av dig så jag kan testa att rendera här, vill mest se om det tar 20 tim för min burk...
<sakjur> Spookan: alltså, jag har tappat bort mitt USB-minne med mitt projektarbete, men du kan få en roterande Piratpartilogga om du vill ^_^
<Spookan> sakjur: Javisst..
<sakjur> Spookan: vad har du för grafikkort?
<Spookan> sakjur: Nått nvidia gfx nått tror jag :P
<sakjur> mys, är det tillräckligt nytt så kanske du kan använda CUDA med Cycles-renderaren
<Spookan> Ok..
<Spookan> Men just nu kan jag inte installera något...
<Spookan> 13.04 är lite buggig...
<Spookan> Ska bara starta om, brb
<Philip5> realubot: drivisar och grejer till vad?
<sakjur> brb, ska äta lite
<einand> så
<einand> spotify fungerar utan deras klient numera
<einand> i webläsaren
<fogil> kan man installera ubuntu med uefi?
<realubot> Philip5: Wacom-brädan.
<Philip5> realubot: den stödjs som standard i ubuntu
<realubot> Jaha, men inte tillräckligt bra verkar det som om man får tro sakjur.
<Philip5> beror mer på de program som använder sig av den hur de implementerar specialstöd. den är minst som en mus i alla program
<realubot> Jaha.
<einand> hum..
<Philip5> minst sagt
<einand> storsäng + liten mobil = jobbigt
<einand> tur att man har "Find my iPhone" så slipper man leta i timmar
<einand> dags att leta en revicer som är byggd för att vara inbyggd/osynlig
<chvx> vilka vad det man kunde ha separata partitions av?
<Screedo> kan ni öppna www.wireshark.org?
<mulleulf> Hej!
<Screedo> hej
<sakjur> Philip5: Wacom-drivarna för Linux är <3, men Blender implementerar det inte lika bra som t.ex. GIMP
<sakjur> I GIMP kan man t.ex. använda pennan och suddet som två olika enheter och tryckkänslighet på bägge :)
<chvx> är det någon skillnad mellan swap på partition och swap på fil?
<mulleulf> Har! Har Ub.  12.04 LTS. Allt v'l f;rutom tangentbordet. - blir  / .  Alla bokst'ver dyker inte upp som ni ser h'r nu n'r jag skriver. Hur l;sa detta p[ ett smidigt s'tt?
<mulleulf> via terminal kanske
<mulleulf> ?
<Screedo> mulleulf: detta kanske kan hjälpa dig? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2042484
<mulleulf> pr;var. rebootar nu
<mulleulf> Screedo, öäå funkar nu :). MKT MKT TACK !!!
<Screedo> :)
<mulleulf> Screedo,  var inne på "Språk" . Tänkte aldrig på "Tangentbordet"
<sakjur> Screedo: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/15846940/pp.tar.gz
<sakjur> Screedo: wireshark.org verkar time-outa för mig...
<Screedo> mig med.
<Screedo> störigt, tänkte installera det lol
<sakjur> Screedo: apt-get install wireshark?
<Screedo> ska ha den på en windows 7 maskin. :)
<mulleulf> Hej igen!
<mulleulf> Har X-chat. Får inte till det med att sätta #ubuntu-se som Favorit någonstans i x-chat. Ngn som har ngn idé hur jag skall göra & var finns Favoriter?
<Screedo> mulleulf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<mulleulf> I " Help- FAQ " står det: "Fråga: 3. How do I autoconnect and join a channel when X-Chat loads?  Svar: In the Server list, select the Network you want to auto-connect to, click Edit and turn ON the "Auto connect to this network at startup" checkbox." . Mitt problem. Hittar inte Serverlist. Network och Edit.
<mulleulf> Fick till det slut med autoanslutning till #ubuntu-se.
<mulleulf> P
<mulleulf> Perl
<mulle> Hej! Hmmm... Ngn som vet om det finns ngt program, grafiskt gränsnitt,  som jag kan se hur min dator ansluter till servrar, helst med ngn form av världskarta. ( Har sett det på film men det kanske inte existerar.)
<madmaxy> jo, det existerar
<madmaxy> traceroute
<_Trullo> heh, har sett det på film :)
<madmaxy> Open Visual Traceroute
<madmaxy> kanske vore något att testa
<madmaxy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBb5zfjesO0
<madmaxy> där ser du hur det funkar
<nemi> Hum, någon här som möjligen vet hur jag kan göra för att få fram data/text från en .mp3 fil?
<madmaxy> 777744444444444444444444
<einand> nemi: vilken data/text vill du ha fram?
<nemi> metadatan har jag hittat
<einand> vad vill du isf ha ut?
<nemi> men jag anar att det är gömt någon annan info i den som jag behöver frå fram
<nemi> jag har fått en hint om att det kan vara så iaf
<einand> hur är den dold?
<nemi> men vet ej om det ens går att få fram :)
<einand> testa "string filen.mp3"
<nemi> ingen aning
<einand> så ser du iaf om den är iklartext
<nemi> jag kan lyssna på den
<nemi> bara skriva string som kommando?
<einand> japp
<nemi> command not found
<einand> det plockar ur alla alfanumeriska tecken
<einand> ok
<einand> installera det då?
<nemi> jo det är nog en bra ide :)  *letar reda på*
<nemi> ehm, vad är det? :/  rätt länge sedan jag installerade något öht dessvärre. ingår i något paket?
 * nemi visar sig skrattretande clueless
<einand> vet faktiskt inte vilket paket, jag har alltid haft det
<nemi> jag jagar
<nemi> "strings" funkade
<einand> aha, så var det nog då
<nemi> enkelt löst
<einand> fanns det något som gick att läsa?
<nemi> förutom info om låten/artist/album är det en förvirrande mängd blandade tecken och lame-info
<nemi> svårt att veta vad jag möjligen kan behöva i det där
<nemi> jag tror att jag behöver info för att avkryptera en annan text, alternativt finns det något i det jag just fick ut som är det jag behöver
<Nemi> håller på med geocaching och det där är en deluppgift i en mystery-geocache, ska försöka få fram koordinater
<Nemi> http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?wp=GC47GH3
<Nemi> jag hittade filen dold i källkoden på sidan men att bara lyssna på den gav inget
<Nemi> klurigt frustrerande
<Nemi> går det att "formatera" hur texten skrivs ut i terminalen? Dvs, det blir lite konstiga radbrytningar i infon jag fick fram
<Nemi> eller om jag kan exportera det på något sätt
<Nemi> jo jag letar själv också :)
<Nemi> tack einand för all hjälp! :)  jag tror jag blev lite klokare
<starchild_> Jag har råkat köra "chmod starchild * -R" på /var istället för /var/www. Finns det något sätt att återställa? Allt är trasigt och datorn startar inte
<starchild_> Vill alltså återställa rättigheterna till det ursprungliga
<Chvx> Behöver man mounta /boot för efi partiton?
<johanbr> starchild_: det enda du kan göra är att jämföra med /var från annat system (annan dator, backup, live-cd, ...)
<einand> jag funderar på att sätta en geocache här i närheten, har funnits en som dött ut. Funderar på att återuppliva den
<realubot> Geocache?
<realubot> I'm too old for this shit.
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-02
<chvx> när jag har en exptended patition som är 6gb, som innehåller en 6gb swap har jag 12gig i swap då eller?
<Screedo> god morgon
<Screedo> Någon som kör ubuntu, 3 skärmar på ett Asus HD 6970 grafikkort?
<Screedo> Ingen vaken denna underbara molniga söndagsmorgon. :)
<fr33r1d3> jodå. =)
<Screedo> hehe
 * Screedo sitter och lär sig ccna :)
<antii> Screedo: SYN
<Screedo> antii: SYN?
<antii> Screedo: ah, du kanske inte har kommit så långt än :)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> nä :P precis börjat lära mig. sitter och självlär med youtube och lite lekasker. :)
<antii> Screedo: GNS3 är att rekommendera om du inte har fysisk utrustning!
<Screedo> jo, har den nere också, precis installerat den.
<Screedo> cisco packet tracer, synd man måste få login för att ladda ner den.
<antii> jo
<Screedo> hmm, flertalet ställen har cisco packet tracer för gratiws nerladdning, seriösa sidor, inget warez, men cisco själva har den inte öppen...
<Screedo> gratis*
<yarre> Hmm, är Compiz dålig på att hitta vilken uppdateringsfrekvens man använder, kollar man i ccmp så står den alltid på 50?
<yarre> måste alltid ändra den annars hackar alltid skrollningen i firefox/chrome
<ispookan> Det gick inte så bra med 13.04 :(
<ispookan> Vem var det jag snackade med igår ang blender?
<krov> när en swap med 6gb ligger i en extended partition med 6gb, har jag 12gb swap då? :]
<Philip5> krov: nej varför skulle den ha det?
<krov> det ligger upplagd så för min ubuntu i gparted
<Philip5> låter konstigt
<Philip5> den borde vara så stor som den är satt att vara
<Philip5> dvs är den 12 gb där så är den 12 gb :)
<krov> fattar inte uppläggningen 6gb swap i en 6gb extended? :S
<Philip5> extended har bara att göra med antalet partitioner på en hårddisk och inte storleken
<krov> så den bara visar hur mycket min swap partition är?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> står det att din swap är 12 gb så är den det
<Philip5> varför den är satt till 12 är en annan sak
<krov> varför lägger man swap i extended?
<Philip5> för att man kanske har fullt med primära patitioner redan eller för att det bara blev så
<krov> haha ok
<krov> har linux support för secure boot?
<Philip5> det tror jag men inget jag använder
<chvx> när klassas man inte som nybörjare i linux?
<Philip5> allt är relativt
<Screedo> Läste igenom wikin "Säkerhet i Ubuntu" riktigt bra är den, viktigt att hålla en sådan "uptodate"
<Philip5> usch, handbrake blev inte snyggt med nya gtk3 som de börjat använda
<Philip5> hela programmet ser handikappanpassat ut nu
<andol> Philip5: Sett från KDE?
<Philip5> andol: så klart
<Philip5> andol: tycker du det blev till det bättre?? http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1329/handbrake002.png
<Philip5> massor med dead space
<Markk> Philip5: Jag skulle vilja rekommendera Imgur.com
<Markk> Philip5: Bättre host för att ladda upp bilder.
<Markk> Philip5: Och är en extremt populär sådan.
<Philip5> Markk: imageshack råkade bara vara förvalt i shutter som jag tog shotet med
<Markk> aha
<Markk> Är så seg på att ladda ner bilderna ifrån bara.
<andol> Philip5: ananasen ser rätt trevlig ut.
<Philip5> märkte inte jag
<Philip5> jo de har hottat upp ikonen
<jnylen> Bästa grejen med nya servrar: Att namnge de
<Philip5> men resten ser ut som en prototyp tycker jag
<einand> handdreak buggar
<einand> iaf för mig, så går det aldrig lägga in undertexter
<einand> sedan så klarar den inte av att auomatiskt remultiplexa
<Philip5> har aldrig haft några problem med undertexter
<Philip5> oftast har jag de separat ändå
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som har koll på grefik o grejer. Sedan några dagar har mina paneler (unity) försvunnit från min stationära dator. Kommer inte på hur man får de tillbak
<UkuleleSolen> A
<Spookan> UkuleleSolen: God kväll.
<UkuleleSolen> Tror det kan hänga ihop med de propiretära grafikdrivrutinerna. Man jag har 6 olika från Nvidia att välja på - hur ska man kunna veta vilken som är rätt?
<Spookan> Vad har du för grafikkort då?
<UkuleleSolen> Kommer inte exakt ihåg vad det heter. Det sitter i en Eeebox från Asus
<Philip5> UkuleleSolen: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/gpus/0/information
<UkuleleSolen> Philip5: sitter vid en annan dator nu, så jag kan inte klippa ut o klistra in. Någon speciell info som jag nu fått fram som är extra intressann?
<Philip5> om du undrade vad det är för nvidia-grejs som sitter i burken bara
<x_link> Någon som vet hur/var man söker efter vänner på Spotify? Kollar på mobilversionen men kan inte hitta en viss person.
<Philip5> x_link: är inte det knutet till fejjan?
<senate> bara om man inte har "vanligt" spotifyaccount va?
<senate> går väl koppla dom itll fb också om man vill.. tror jag
<senate> såvitt jag vet så kan man med ett "vanligt" konto bara hitta de vänner man har fått en playlist eller liknande av och followar listan eller personen
<Dodel> Im back!
<Dodel> moddafucka!
<lag^> Ånej!
<lag^> Inte Dodel
<Dodel> and you are?
<lag^> Dodel: skoja bara :(
<Dodel> yeahh don't mess with me now! Im gangsta shieeeet now ;)
<lag^> :|
<Dodel> Har varit i usa en lite resa bara :) Klart man påverkas
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<fnugl> vilken video driver ska man använda har [nvidia?
<Markk> Den från Nvidia.
<Markk> Kanske?
<Markk> :P
<fnugl> jo jag testa köra nvidia propitoriska men den krashade för mig vill ha nåt som funkar ;)
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-26
<andol> HeMan: DNSSEC likaså!
<Barre> god förmiddag, vad är nackdelen med att nyttja samma cert på flera tjänster som rullar på på samma server? (apache2, postfix, dovecote-imap)
<Barre> .. eller kanske skall fråga, varför skulle jag köra olika?
<bamsefar> Barre: Om du har samma CN är det väl helt OK.
<Barre> bamsefar: jo, det är samma CN och jag förstår att det är OK, men är det att rekommendera? Om inte, varför? O.s.v... försöker göra rätt från början vettu :)
<HeMan> funkar det att köra fstrim i kvm med virtio?
<HeMan> ...i trusty tahr?
<HeMan> jag får lite motstridiga uppgifter, vissa säger att man måste köra ide-target
<bamsefar> Jag kör postgres på EL5, med curl som wal archive command. Den säger permission denied och dör med exit code 1792 när postgresql kör curl. Det hamnar ingenting i audit.log, några förslag?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Typ du kanske har något förslag?
<HeMan> bamsefar: har du rättigheter i cwd när det körs?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det borde jag ha ja
<bamsefar> Eftersom cwd borde bara postgres datadir och det är postgres som kör curl.
<HeMan> bamsefar: prova göra "cd /tmp; curl" om det går
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det funkar att köra på commandline
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag har aldrig kört postgres "på riktigt"
<bamsefar> Bara inte i postgres.
<bamsefar> Så jag antar att det är selinux-knakelibrak, men det loggar inget.
<HeMan> bamsefar: kan det vara något med tty då?
<bamsefar> Nä, det verkar som att connect:en får permission denied.
<HeMan> bamsefar: då låter det definitivt som något selinux
<bamsefar> HeMan: Men varför loggas det inte  i audit.log tro?
<HeMan> bamsefar: vet ej
<HeMan> bamsefar: kolla om det kommer i någon annan logfil
<bamsefar> HeMan: Provar klassiska setenforce 0; testa ; setenforce 1 nu . :)
<HeMan> :)
<bamsefar> DÃ¥ funkade det.
<HeMan> så klart...
<Barre> HeMan: det skall fungera (vad jag vet) med virtio-scsi. montera med option discard
<HeMan> Barre: ok, jag får labba lite då
<HeMan> Barre: behövs discard-optionen om man ska kunna köra med fstrim eller är det bara för automatisk discards?
<Barre> HeMan: den behövs för fstrim
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<Barre> har någon gammal skön länk.. vänta...
<Barre> HeMan: hade dock inte med kvm att göra men du får länken ändå http://blog.neutrino.es/2013/howto-properly-activate-trim-for-your-ssd-on-linux-fstrim-lvm-and-dmcrypt/
<Barre> discard är alltså om den skall köra discard (unmap) överhuvudtaget =)
<HeMan> Barre: fast den säger ju tvärt om, discard är för real time och fstrim kan man göra ändå
<Barre> gör den... det var länge sen jag läste den.. låt mig kolla i bookmarks igen då, för jag har läst tvärt om någon annanstans
<Barre> och skulle det visa sig att jag har fel så tar jag tillbaka allt jag sagt och påstår det motsatta
<HeMan> "In other words: You should not enable the discard option in fstab"
<Barre> hmmm...
<Barre> HeMan: jag tar tillbaka allt jag sagt och påstår det motsatta..
<HeMan> Barre: att länken har med kvm att göra?
<HeMan> Barre: :-P
<Barre> hade denna supportråd i minnet... solly.. och den verkar inte riktigt stämma då.. https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-devel/2014-03/msg02228.html
<Barre> men det är som du säger, option discard är för automatisk unmap medans fstrim är manuellt..
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag hittade det, det var en "dontaudit" policy som det slog i.
<HeMan> Barre: gjorde fstrim -v på två olika filsystem, ett som hade discard som mount-option och ett som inte hade det
<HeMan> Barre: det som hade discard frigjorde inget utrymme
<HeMan> Barre: medans det andra frigjorde 8 GB
<Barre> :/
<HeMan> vilken tid det tog att uppdatera min virtuella maskin
<HeMan> tror min iso var lite gammal
<phyzloc> Hej! Jag kör Ubuntu 14.04 och har en Geforce 8600 GT grafikkort. Efter att ha installerad nvidia drivrutiner från deras hemsida så funkar inte desktop GUIn längre. Efter inloggning där fastnar jag med mus och bakgrund. Vet nån hur jag kan gå vidare?
<phyzloc> Jag har testat avinstallera nvidia, testat resetta Unity, deleta xorg.conf och gå över till Gnome. Det hjälper inte, GUIn vägrar att komma igång :-/
<HeMan> Barre: yey! virtio-scsi funkade, vanlig virtio funkade inte
<HeMan> Barre: eller nått...
<HeMan> Barre: fstrim -v säger att den trimmat
<HeMan> Barre: men när jag kolla på min thin-pool så får jag inte tillbaka något
<Barre> HeMan: då hade jag halvrätt då :P
<HeMan> Barre: och om jag handmonterar filsystemet utanför den virtuella maskinen så tycker den att det inte är trimmat
<HeMan> Barre: fstrim i hosten gav tillbaka i min thin-pool
<phyzloc> Ingen som hört talas om problemet jag har? :-)
<HeMan> Barre: jag fick lägga till discard='unmap', http://dustymabe.com/2013/06/11/recover-space-from-vm-disk-images-by-using-discardfstrim/
<Barre> HeMan: tackar, bokmärkt!
<realubot> Värmen tröttar ...
<realubot> I'm too old for this shit.
<maxjezy> ratatata!
<maxjezy> realubot, vad säger du?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du ska ge blanka den i att ratatata:ta i kanalen.
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<maxjezy> ah, du är väl glad att FI fick lite makt nu iaf?
<maxjezy> medborgarlönen är nära, jag känner det på mig.
<realubot> maxjezy: Inte hälften så glad som du är över att SD tog två.
<maxjezy> jag som invandrare känner givetvis ett stort svek av främlingsfientliga makter i sverige
<maxjezy> men ja skyller mest på de 50 % som valde att inte rösta.
<maxjezy> vi lär ju se ett ännu större stöd för SD i riksdagsvalet, sverige är kört i backen.
<maxjezy> näe, det är någon film nu, ha en god natt allasammanes!
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-27
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/mitt-sverige/
<phyzloc> Drivrutiner till Geforce 8600 GT som funkar i Ubuntu 14.04... finns det nåt sånt?
<larsemil> phyzloc: funkar inte nvidia-current menar du?
<phyzloc> larsemil: fick lite random problem med nvidia-current. Ex backgrundsbilden kunde bli korrupt och XBMC kunde inte spela upp vissa filmer bra.
<phyzloc> larsemil: Jag testade sen att installera senaste drivrutinen från nvidias hemsida men då slutade desktop GUIn att fungera
<Coffe1> nvidiast lasters updates ska fungera bra
<Coffe1> ev kan du behöva plocka bort neouvuouuueooue eller va fan den heter.
<realubot> larsemil: Fin text. Men det är minst 15 % som hatar. Manshatare har tagit plats i EU-parlamentet nu också.
<realubot> larsemil: Läs Feministiskt initiativs debattartiklar. Byt ut "man" mot "jude" eller "invandrare" så ser du att det är precis samma retorik. Mer accepterad i samhället så klart men i grund och botten samma hat.
<larsemil> realubot: jag röstade f!
<larsemil> och de hatar inte.
<andol> realubot: Utan att ens ha läst artikeln så håller inte ditt exempel med att byta ut begrepp så, då det är himla skillnad på vilken social status, makt, etc sagda grupp har.
<realubot> andol: Skitsnack. Det finns mängder av män som inte har ett skit att säga till om i samhället och som inte har pengar att tala om. Jag själv t.ex. Jag är underställd 90-99 % av Sveriges kvinnor och ändå utmålar Fi mig som överställd kvinnor. Det är en spottloska i ansiktet på alla män i min situation att vi utmålas som makthavare när vi i själva verket står längst ner i makordningen. Fi gör ingen 
<Barre> men skärpning i kanalen, skapa en ny kanal och debattera i...
<Barre> realubot: släpp offerkoftan, det är inte ett dugg synd om dig
<realubot> Dessutom är SD mer humana än t.ex. Folkpartiet. Se på stupstocken i sjukförsäkringen. Det var SD (tillsammans med de rödgröna!) som gav regeringen bakläxa. Att sedan få lyssna till Lars Björklund när han säger sig sträva efter ett "mänskligare Sverige" är ännu en spottloska rakt i ansiktet.
<realubot> Barre: Vad vet du om det?
<realubot> Barre: Du vet ingenting.
<Barre> skulel det vara synd om dig för att du har snopp?
<realubot> Barre: Det säger jag absolut inte. Jag är inte könsrasist och dömer inte andra utifrån kön.
<realubot> Barre: Det handlar alltså inte om vad man är född med mellan benen.
<realubot> Det är ju dit jag vill komma.
<Barre> du har fel, men låt oss disskutera i ett annat forum än här!
<realubot> Till skillnad från Fi som är totalt fixerade vid saken och som ljuger hela folket rakt upp i ansiktet genom att påstå att män är överordnade kvinnor.
<Barre> för sista gången
<Barre> du har fel, men låt oss disskutera i ett annat forum än här!
<realubot> Barre: Bra argument.
<realubot> Den yttersta förnedringen är när t.ex. Fi förnekar det manliga lidandets existens. Det är höjden av att trycka ner en människa. Det är ungefär som att säga till en rullstolsburen person att samhället inte behöver ta hänsyn för personen är inte rullstolsburen.
<andol> Barre: Tackar.
<realubot> Förnekandet är en extremt viktig del av förtrycket. I förlängningen avhumaniserar det människan och legitimerar övergreppen. Kom ihåg det.
<Barre> men har du svårt att förstå? Sluta tjaffsa nu realubot
<realubot> Jag är klar. För den här gången.
<peyam> installerade en fläkt
<peyam> temperaturen stigit
<peyam> jag har framsida fläkten in
<peyam> vid sidan in
<peyam> o bak ut
<itmannen> Vad tror herrskapet om att Mint har passerat Ubuntu som populäraste disten? Är Mint såmycket bättre?
<itmannen> Även Mint har väl Ubuntu i botten
<itmannen> Man kanske skulle ta och testa en install för att få vetskap
<larsemil> jag gilalr mint
<larsemil> men nuvarande favoriten är elementary os
<itmannen> Den ärväl ganska lättviktig
<arcsky> grabbs
<arcsky> om jag ändrar i /etc/network/interfaces och kör /etc/init.d/interfaces restart borde den in fått det statiska ip jag addade?
<einand> Mint är väl debian numera?
<einand> Med tanke på hur dålig ubuntu börjar bli
<einand> arcsky: borde den få
<einand> arcsky: tror dock ubuntus gui versioner overridar de configfilerna?
<arcsky> kör ubuntu server
<andol> itmannen: Vilka siffror har du på att Mint skulle vara populärare än Ubuntu?
<itmannen> Linux Mint 17 features MATE 1.8, MDM 1.6, a Linux kernel 3.13 and an Ubuntu 14.04 package base.
<andol> einand: Mint finns både baserat på Ubuntu och på Debian.
<itmannen> andol< Har läst på distrew
<einand> andol: var inte det tidigare versionen?
<itmannen> Finns ingetom debian på deras sida
<andol> itmannen: Och du tror på fullt allvar att de siffrorna talar om vilken dist som är populärast? Väl snarare då så att det ger en viss bild utav vilken dist som växer mer i intresse.
<gusnan> itmannen: LMDE 201403 - "The latest Mint technology, directly on top of Debian!"
<itmannen> andol< Jag bara läser. Sen vad som är sant eller ej vet jag inte
<itmannen> Senaste Mint bygger på Ubuntu 14.04
<larsemil> itmannen: mjae.
<itmannen> läspå deras sida
<andol> Tja, http://www.linuxmint.com/ skiljer på Linut Mint och Linux Mint Debian Edition
<larsemil> Ja men det finns en ubuntuversion och en debian version
<itmannen> Det är ingen som behöver tro mig
<andol> Så allt är det sant att Linux Mint bygger på Ubuntu.
<larsemil> linux mint bygger på ubuntu. eller debian. bberoende på vilken version man laddar ner.
<realubot> itmannen: mint är baserad på Ubuntu ja. Det fanns en Debian-variant också förr. Vet ej om den finns kvar. Förr utmärkte sig Min för snyggt utseende och förinstallerade proprietära format för filmuppslening m.m. Eftersom Ubuntu nu har en ruta man kan kryssa i vid installation för att installera dessa saker så tror jag inte att det är en lika stor skillnad längre.
<realubot> itmannen: Vad är du ute efter för dist?
<realubot> itmannen: Vad ska du använda disten för?
<larsemil> realubot: debian versionen finns kvar.
<johanbr> realubot: största skillnaden är att mint har ett gnome 2-liknande GUI
<einand> En kanske skall överväga linux igen, när dom har hög för HDPI skärmar
<realubot> larsemil: johanbr Okej.
<peyam> Heeej farbror Peyam här
<realubot> peyam: Hallå farbro.
<realubot> *farbror
<realubot> peyam: Har du fått några barn gjorda sedan sist?
<peyam> näää
<peyam> pluggat bara
<realubot> peyam: Blir det något av dig då?
<peyam> ja säkert
<peyam> back in the ar
<peyam> Hej igen
<peyam> Hur blev det med valet?
<realubot> peyam: val.se
<peyam> fattar ej vilken block e före
<realubot> peyam: http://www.val.se/val/ep2014/slutresultat/E/rike/index.html
<gusnan> peyam:
<gusnan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=58932
<gusnan> För det är väl det valet du pratar om?
<peyam> EU valet
<gusnan> Så #topic gäller inte?
<peyam> nää
<peyam> du e ny
<peyam> dont talk!
<gusnan> ehh, va?
<peyam> ja
<gusnan> Så du menar att jag inte får snacka här, eftersom jag är "ny"?
<gusnan> peyam: ^
<gusnan> Så, hur länge skall man ha varit här för att få snacka? Vem som helst får givetvis informera mig, nu när peyam gick ur.
<peyam> sorry
<peyam> back
<peyam> gusnan, ofcourse du kan prata. jag skämtade
<realubot> gusnan: Självklart har du rätt att prata/skriva som alla andra.
<gusnan> Jävligt trevligt mottagande...
<peyam> det var ett skämt :)
<peyam> sorry
<andol> peyam: Sådant är tyvärr inte alltid helt uppenbart på IRC...
<peyam> sorry
<peyam> märker det andol
<peyam> hittade en fläkt igår
<peyam> installerat till power supplier. hade inge adapter så jag drog ut sladdarna och körde in dem i ett av uttagfen
<realubot> gusnan: peyam menar inte allvar. Ta hans snack om att du inte får prata med en näve salt.
<gusnan> Intressant om det är så ni välkomnar alla "nybörjare"...
<peyam> ber om ursäkt. det var inte meningen
<peyam> میخواهم همه ی شما را بکنم
<peyam> sorry
<peyam> fel
<coolbot95> gusnan: peyam är en extremt irriterande individ som är obligatorisk på permanent ignore.
<coolbot95> I övrigt kan man inte förvänta sig någon slags behaglig personlighet av fanatiska FOSS/Unix-nördar.
<gusnan> coolbot95: jo, jag vet ju att det finns ett antal här som är lämpliga att ignorera, men det blir så jäkla svårlästa diskussioner då titt som tätt tyvärr...
<coolbot95> Ja, det blir det alltid med ignore...
<coolbot95> Otroligt irriterande.
<Meerkat> jag fick PM på forumet angående arbetsgrupper
<Meerkat> Jag förstår inte.
<cadmium> någon som vet hur man kör en skiva från grub2?
<Qadmium> ngn här? :'(
<coolbot95> Lär dig skriva.
<Qadmium> -___- om någon har bra koll på grub2 så skulle hjälp uppskattas
<Peyam> vad behöver du hjälp med?
<Qadmium> jag undrar om det går att starta skivor från grub?
<Qadmium> kan nämligen inte komma åt bios
<Qadmium> grub2*
<Peyam> testa
<Peyam> uppdatera grub
<Peyam> o se om de kmr funka men jag tror inte det
<Peyam> vf kan du inte komma åt bios?
<Qadmium> dunno
<Qadmium> står att jag skall trycka på f2 för att komma till bios, men det hjälper inte även om jag provar med ett annat tangentbord tycker jag på f10 för boot menu kommer bara ubuntu fram
<Peyam> tryck flera gånger..
<Peyam> i korta intervall
<Qadmium> hjälper inte :(
<Peyam> konstigt
<Qadmium> ahhh riktigt störande
<Peyam> jag förstår
<Peyam> i värsta fall kan du installera via wube
<Peyam> lr wubi lr va den heter
<Peyam> annars kan du nollställa moderkortet o det kan man göra genom at öppna lådan och leta efter reset
<Qadmium> riktigt krångligt på denhär samsunglaptopen dock
<Qadmium> men i västa fall gör jag nog det
<Peyam> laptop..
<Peyam> oj jag förstår
<Peyam> Qadmium, Thanx for ur responses, however, below is what has worked for me: 1.Upon powering on the laptop, press F10 2. Select the option to modify the BIOS settings 3. Go to the Boot Options screen 4. Set Secure Boot to Disabled 5. Set BIOS mode to UEFI and Legacy 6. Save settings and reboot 7. When the Samsung screen comes up again, press F10
<Peyam> Qadmium, vet ej om d kmr hjälp http://superuser.com/questions/620163/samsung-np530-laptop-cannot-enter-bios-setup
<Qadmium> ska prova det
<Qadmium> brb tack <3
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur går det på kneget?
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-28
<realubot> Rockchip and Intel it is.
<larsemil> Man tycker att trots att man har en bra i7 cpu och rejält med ramminne och en ssd-disk så ska det itne ta så lång tid att rendera 2200 frames med flygande text. Men det gör det.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har några hundra cores lediga i helgen, ska jag rendera upp den i 4k?
<larsemil> HeMan: jag överlever. :) sparar det hellre till någon gång jag verkligen behöver det.
<larsemil> :)
<HeMan> larsemil: fast då kanske jag inte har något över... :-/
<larsemil> HeMan: är et fortfarande ni som har valmyndigheten?
<HeMan> larsemil: nope
<larsemil> synd eller skönt?
<larsemil> 800 frames borta.
<larsemil> eller klara menar jag
<Coffe> Heman fått ordning på ert kök än ?
<HeMan> Coffe: jepp!
<Coffe> HeMan:  sweet.. blev det bra då ?
<HeMan> Coffe: läste först kön...
<HeMan> Coffe: jovars
<Coffe> HeMan: renoverat där med ? :P
<HeMan> Coffe: hantverkaren var väl sådär
<HeMan> Coffe: tex så sitter eluttagen på märkbart olika höjd
<Coffe> okey
<HeMan> Coffe: men det blev kanonsnygg kakling
<HeMan> Coffe: och våran design blev riktigt bra
<larsemil> 2111 av 2232 frames rendered.
<HeMan> larsemil: går det köra med GPUn för rendrering
<HeMan> larsemil: ?
<larsemil> inte i openshot verkar det som
<einand> på tal om elutag, undra om man skall köpa 3 stycken till
<HeMan> einand: äntligen!
<HeMan> einand: :-)
<einand> HeMan: har satt 2 elutag i soffan
<einand> så gäster kan ladda mobilen, och laptopen utan att trasla in sig
<einand> och även jag då förstås
<realubot> I soffan?!?
<realubot> Hur har du gjort det?
<realubot> Jag har löst problemet med för få eluttag genom att inte bjuda hem gäster.
<einand> realubot: påminn mig i kväll, så tar jag bilder
<realubot> einand: Jag vet inte om jag kommer ihåg att påminna dig. Har du ingen kalender där du kan lägga in ett alarm?
<realubot> Det låter inte brandsäkert att ha eluttag i soffan.
<einand> varför skulle det vara brandosäkrare än något annat
<realubot> Brännbart material + elekticitet (varma adaptrar) brukar vara en dålig kombination.
<einand> varför skall du sätta adaptern i soffan?
<realubot> Lätt hänt om eluttaget sitter i soffan.
<einand> tror jag inte
<realubot> Är det ett mobilt eluttag? Annars blir det meck om du ska byta soffa.
<einand> utaget sitter längst ner mot golvet
<einand> realubot: nej, är fast monterat
<realubot> Vad är meningen? Varför inte ha ett grenuttag bredvid soffan?
<realubot> Kopplingsdosa eller vad det nu heter.
<einand> för det ser slarvigt ut, och samlar bara damm
<realubot> Du har en poäng där.
<realubot> Lösningen heter snyggare grenuttag som har lock så de inte samlar damm.
<einand> kablarna gör  det också
<einand> sedan om det är brevid soffan, så finns inte platsen
<einand> alternativt är att ha det framme på golvet då
<realubot> Det är bedrövligt att vi inte har kommit längre vad gäller grenuttag i samhället.
<realubot> Designmässigt är grenuttagen under all kritik.
<realubot> Utvecklingen av designen nästintill obefintlig.
<einand> tycker flera möbler borde komma med usb och elutag
<einand> just  det, skall köpa en hdmi kontakt och kabel med
<einand> skall också in i soffan
<realubot> Maskingevär och katapultstol då?
<einand> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/dator-kringutrustning/kablar-adaptrar/hdmi/kontakter/infallt-uttag-2xhdmi-hona-p98643
<realubot> Har du motor och hjul på soffan?
<einand> varför skulle jag ha det?
<realubot> Varför inte?
<realubot> USB i soffan känns så gammalmodigt. Varför inte strömma över nätverket?
<einand> realubot: går inte ladda över nätverket ;)
<realubot> Ja ja.
<realubot> Det förstås.
<realubot> Jag tycker det verkar meckigt.
<realubot> Orka hålla på och fixa med kontakter om man byter soffa.
<Barre> einand: PoE
<Barre> ;)
<einand> Barre: PoW
<Barre> Power over Wireless? :)
<realubot> Jag vill att allt ska vara moduler. Om soffan går sönder vill jag inte förlora mina el/USB-kontakter.
<einand> Barre: Japp ;)
<einand> eller Power over Wifi
<einand> realubot: varför skulle jag förlora dom?
<einand> går ju skruva loss igen
<realubot> Ett jävla jobb.
<realubot> Meck.
<einand> jo, man lägger kanske ner en totalt tid på 15-30min
<realubot> Hur gör du hålen där kontakterna ska sitta?
<einand> borrmaskin, 70mm
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.563185/darfor-stoppas-externa-tillagg-i-chrome
<realubot> Kontrollen ökar.
<realubot> PÃ¥ gott och ont.
<einand> så, vad tycker ni om googles nya logga då?
<einand> http://www.idg.se/polopoly_fs/1.563198!imageManager/2056621237.gif
<realubot> Patetiskt.
<realubot> Ändra en pixel.
<realubot> Vad gör en pixel hit eller dit?
<realubot> Eller också är detta ett bevis på att varje pixel räknas.
<einand> Orc • för 43 minuter sedan
<einand> Skulle vara kul att höra hela historien hur allt detta gick till. Hur man fick en pixel fel på en bokstav, hur man upptäckte det och hur man beslutade att göra denna ändring. Helt övertygad att man skulle kunna göra en långfilm på det.
<realubot> Vem har sagt att de har fått en pixel fel?
<einand> realubot: vems huvud kommer rulla för den gamla designmissen
<realubot> Det är säkert någon sådan där expert som har sagt att om ni flyttar den bokstaven en pixel till höger så ser det skönare ut för ögat.
<realubot> einand: Hur kan en design vara fel?
<realubot> einand: De kunde ju lika gärna ha forsatt ha "fel" design.
<einand> om den inte var fel, hur kunde dom då rätta till den
<realubot> Vem har sagt att de har rättat till den? Jag ser det som att de har ändrat den.
<realubot> Om några år kan de flytta bokstaven 2 px åt andra hållet.
<realubot> Så har de "rättat till" loggan igen.
<realubot> Det här låter mer som ett billigt PR-trick. Vi ändrar loggan (utan att ändra loggan) och får loggan publicerad i alla stora IT-tidningar.
<realubot> Snart hänger superjournalisterna på Aftonbladet och Expressen på också.
<einand> realubot: svär inte så
<einand> superjournalister,
<einand> pfft
<realubot> Jag var ironisk.
<einand> varför har datortillverkare börjat skriva 8:5 i stället för 16:10, eller snarare varför skriver dom 16:10 från början, är det något pr grej för att folk skall tolka det som närmare 16:9 än 4:3
<realubot> Jag misstänker att 16:9 är filmformat och sedan byggde man vidare på det.
<realubot> Nu är det någon smart jävel som har kommit på att 16:10 är samma sak som 8:5 så då kan vi lika gärna skriva det. Man ska ju förkorta så långt som möjligt. Det lärde man sig i skolan.
<realubot> Mest förkortat svar är mest riktigt svar.
<realubot> Man kunde t.o.m. få fel om man inte svarade i enklast möjliga form.
<realubot> Självklart svarade jag alltid i enklast möjliga form eftersom jag gjorde så rätt.
<realubot> Det finns ju faktiskt ingen anledning att göra fel om man lika gärna kan göra rätt.
<realubot> Det händer t.o.m. att de som svarar fel uppmanas att göra om och göra rätt den här gången.
<realubot> Sånt är livet.
 * realubot delar med sig av sina vardagsbetraktelser.
<realubot> Meningslöst att redovisa resultaträkningen på val.se när de inte berättar vilka kommuner/län de räknar.
<realubot> Vad ger det mig att veta resultatet efter halva rösträkningen när det inte framgår varifrån i landet rösterna de har räknat kommer?
<realubot> "Slutlig rösträkning hos länsstyrelsen pågår. 3095 av 6227 valdistrikt räknade."
<realubot> Och massa procentstaplar.
<realubot> 0,2 % av väljarna röstade på Djurens Parti. Det största partiet efter PP och Junilistan. Intressant.
<realubot> Aldrig hört talas om.
<itmannen> realubot< Du skrev till mig att man inte fick skriva om politik. Hm
<itmannen> Senaste Mint baserat på Ubuntu är ganska snyggt. Testat från en sticka
<itmannen> Och väldigt snabb att köra
<itmannen> Iof så är väl USB3 snabbt
<realubot> itmannen: Det är bra att du hjälper till och håller ordning i kanalen.
<itmannen> :)
<realubot> Mint har alltid varit ganska snyggt men ... meningslöst?
<realubot> Vad ska man med Mint till när Ubuntu finns?
<itmannen> Det är lite annorlunda grafik
<realubot> Jo.
<itmannen> Och ingetUnity
<realubot> Vad är det för skrivbordsmiljö Mint använder?
<itmannen> Ingen aning
<itmannen> Men någon lättviktig är det nog
<realubot> Mate eller Cinnamon.
<itmannen> Man kan välja
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamon_%28software%29
<itmannen> Jag testade mate
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MATE_%28software%29
<realubot> Det är det som bygger på gamla Gnome ja.
<realubot> itmannen: Du borde känna igen dig från gamla Ubuntu-distar.
 * itmannen lurpassar på en hackspett att ta kort på
<itmannen> realubot< Jodå. Visst är det så. Nostalgi
<realubot> Kommer ni ihåg när Ubuntu satsade på bajbrunt: http://cybernetnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/ubuntu-810-alpha.jpg
<realubot> GÃ¥r det att skapa ett fulare GUI?
<Barre> ja
<realubot> Hur fan tänkte de?
<realubot> Brunt?!?
<realubot> Barre: Säg ett GUI som är fulare?
<itmannen> realubot< Afrikas brunbrända jord
<itmannen> W3.0
<realubot> itmannen: Det skulle inte förvåna mig om de tänkte så. Tillbaka till naturen, Afrika, bla bla bla.
<itmannen> Precis så
<realubot> Jag minns när jag installerad Ubuntu på folks datorer för flera år sedan och det första de sa när de såg utseendet var "Hur blir jag av med den här färgen?".
<realubot> Snacka om feltänk vad gäller skrivbordsdesign.
<Barre> realubot: skönhet sitter i betraktarens ögon och det är väldigt subjektivt, men jag tycker att exempelvis XP är fulare, windows 3.10 var inte heller någon skönhet. Har sett några teman med hög kontrast som också är väldigt fula, exempelvis detta http://www.walkernews.net/2011/04/13/how-to-turn-on-windows-7-black-theme-instantly/
<realubot> https://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article18964375.ab
<realubot> Vad lär vi oss av det här? Jo, det gäller att ha en bebis på magen så man inte utan eftertanke lämnar ut sina kontouppgifter.
<realubot> Barre: Visst, skönhet ligger i betraktarens ögon. Så sant så men samtidigt så är det nog ändå på det viset att det finns mönster i vad folk tycker om. Och jag tror att brunt går hem hos ganska liten andel av alla användare.
 * realubot funderar på om han börjar få problem med synen men han tycker nästan att högkontrast ser bra ut.
<realubot> /men/för
<realubot> Eller kanske inte ändå.
<realubot> Alla som stör sig på svenska sajter som använder .nu-adresser räcker upp en hand.
<Philip5> jahapp, då har ens mus gett upp och att köpa ny mus är ju tydligen inte helt enkelt om man inte vill lägga 600-800 eller 40 kr på en mus. där emellan var det rätt glest med utbud
<Philip5> är ju rätt mycket vana med en mus så det blir väl en som är så lik den gamla som möjligt
 * realubot antecknar.
<Barre> Philip5: jag har en suverän datormus, blå laser och den kan köras på vilket underlag som helst (förutom genomskinsligt glas och spegelyta). Den bästa mus jag haft och jag är sjukt nöjd.. det roliga är att det är en MS mus :). Fantastisk kvalitet på den, kan startk rekommendera
<Philip5> Barre: vilken modell?
<Philip5> Barre: fast det bär lite emot att köpa en produkt från MS eller äpplet... ;)
 * realubot har slut på kaffefilter och Philip5 klagar på en sketen mus.
<Philip5> realubot: bra för du kommer bli förhörd
<Barre> Philip5: www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/p/wireless-mobile-mouse-3500-limited-edition/GMF-00030   ingen gamingmus precis, men jag stormtrivs med den
<Philip5> realubot: fast kaffefilter är ju inte så stort val. bara att köpa. en mus är ett helt projekt nu för tiden
<realubot> Philip5: Du kanske ska tänka nytt? Satsa på en touchpad eller en trackball?
<realubot> Philip5: Finns ekologiska, vita, bruna, minst två olika storlekar. Du ska inte tro det är så enkelt att köpa kaffefilter även om utbudet (ännu) inte är lika stort som när det gäller möss.
<Philip5> Barre: ja den kostar bara 190 kr också så allt verkar ju bra med den som lagom förutom att man får svälja att man sponsar vinstmarginalerna hos MS med några ören ;)
<Barre> Philip5: det är inte exakt den musen jag har ser jag nu, jag måste ha en föregångare (vilket inte är konstigt då min mus är ~5 år)
<Philip5> Barre: men den är trådlös. är din också det? är gammaldags och gillar sladd så jag slipper tänka på att batteriet dör när man minst önskar det
<realubot> Trådlös går ju fetbort.
<realubot> Allt med batterier kan de ta väck.
<Philip5> realubot: de problemen har du ännu inte med ditt kaffefilter
<realubot> Philip5: Det har du rätt i. Det kanske är snäppet svårare att köpa ny mus än att köpa kaffefilter trots allt.
<Philip5> du erkänner att jag har en tuffare sits?
<realubot> Philip5: Det verkar så ja.
<realubot> Philip5: Den ultimata lösningen är ju att du dumpar musen helt och hållet och gör som de hårda grabbarna: kör med tangentbordet.
<realubot> Sedan skaffar du en Wacom eller något om du ska bildredigera.
<Philip5> svårt i grafikprogrammen eller spelen
<Philip5> har en wacom redan
<realubot> Philip5: Spel är för barnungar. Det enda grafikprogram du behöver är webbläsaren och där använder du Terminator.
<realubot> Att använda mus som vuxen datoranvändare är som vuxen ha stödhjul på cykeln.
<realubot> *är att som ...
<realubot> Det ser liksom löjligt ut.
<Philip5> hehe
<realubot> Philip5: Jag har testat en trackball-mus. Har du testat en sådan?
<realubot> Philip5: Gillade den skarpt men socialen vägrade att betala den så det fick bli en Microsoft-mus istället.
<realubot> Philip5: Det här tror jag är en mus som t.o.m. en hårding som du hade kommit undan med: http://gizmodo.com/5125543/kensington-slimblade-trackball-built-to-handle-digital-content
<realubot> Jag tror inte dina kollegor hade skrattat åt dig om du hade en sådan framför dig på datorbordet.
<Philip5> ser inte bekväm ut kan jag tycka
<realubot> Vem vet, de kanske t.o.m. hade accepterat att du tog med den på after work.
<Philip5> en vanlig mus sitter i ryggmärgen hur man ska använda
<Philip5> min wacom använder jag bara i grafikprogram för till vanligt grejs som surf och annat känns bara konstigt än med ritbräda
<realubot> Philip5: Du måste våga tänka nytt. Jag har testat en sådan under en period. Den var så bra så jag funderar på att skaffa en sådan i framtiden.
<Philip5> du får samla burkar ur soptunnor så du får råd till en
<realubot> Philip5: Fördelen med trackball-musen är att du slipper flytta runt en grej på bordet. Vad är meningen med det?
<Philip5> meningen är att det ger rätta känslan
<realubot> Musen ligger still och jag kan tycka att en mus ska ligga still. Varför ska datormusen sprattla runt på datorbordet?
<Philip5> kanske är meningen med livet att sprattla
<realubot> Den enda nackdelen med en trackball är att om du inte kan sitta och smaska chips samtidigt som du datar för då riskerar du att kladda ner kulan.
<Philip5> ja då är det kört
<realubot> Ah.
<Philip5> man kan ju inte data utan chips
<realubot> Sant.
<realubot> Nya Spotify-klienten till Linux.
<Philip5> ny?
<Philip5> hur ny då
<realubot> "Ska man arbeta med inbyggda system kommer man att arbeta med Linux de närmaste åren, oavsett om det handlar om telefoner, bilar eller smarta hus."
<realubot> Säger Daniel Stenberg på Haxx.
<realubot> Philip5: Du läsa själv här: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.563258/nu-kommer-nytt-spotify-aven-for-linux
<Philip5> var ju ett tag sedan
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Inte om man frågar IDG.
<Philip5> senaste uppdateringen kom för en dryg vecka sedan
<Philip5> den 20e
<realubot> De publicerade nyheten i RSS för 1 h sen.
<realubot> Typ.
<Philip5> bara en vecka och en dag efter den släpptes som nyheten blev en rss-grej på idg
<realubot> Bedrövligt.
<realubot> Säger jag om det.
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/mobilerna-som-ger-dig-bast-surfhastighet/
<realubot> http://www.internetstatistik.se/artiklar/mobilsurfandet-har-fatt-upp-farten/
 * realubot undrar hur detta ska sluta.
<Philip5> Barre: nu skyller jag på dig för att jag känner mig som en lite smutsigare människa...
<Philip5> Barre: sitter med min första pryl märkt microsoft... :O
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad har du köpt för pryl
<maxjezy> var äter finsmakarna hamburgare i sthlm?
<Philip5> maxjezy: en mus från microsoft :O
<andol> Philip5: Otrogen mot ditt tangentbord? :)
<Philip5> andol: jo mitt tangentbord är något no-name
<andol> Ahh, tänkte mer allmänt, att använda en datormus, när man ska hålla händerna på tangentbordet.
<Philip5> andol: men att hitta en mus som inte kostar 50 kr eller över 500 kr verkar vara begränsat
<realubot> Det trodde jag inte om Philip5. Att han skulle stödköpa möss av Microsoft.
<Philip5> andol: aha, jo jag gillar ju att fingra på lite av varje... musen, tangentbordet, wacombrädan, etc... :P
<Philip5> realubot: nä jag känner mig som en smutsig och dålig människa
<andol> Philip5: Värta playern.
<Philip5> andol: jo jag är lite amorös
<realubot> Nu har det slått slint alldeles på idg.se. De skriver om massmördaren och kvinnohatande Internet-forum. Som om det var forumens fel.
 * realubot lovar att inte besöka Flashback fler gånger för att inte riskera att bli massmördare av att besöka forumet.
<realubot> Internet kills.
<maxjezy> Philip5: bra val, microsoft har bra grejer till bra priser.
<maxjezy> realubot, problemet är inte forum eller besökarna
<maxjezy> om man bara hade någon som raderade det som inte passar sig riktigt så hade flashback varit bra
<maxjezy> spotify har visst lagt av med reklam, har inte hört någon reklam alls på flera dagar
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag hör aldrig reklam men så har jag ju värstingabonemanget :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, känns det inte pissigt att betala för något man får gratis då?
<maxjezy> "me no wanna go in there" ugly girls - kalle baah
<maxjezy> bra låt
<Philip5> maxjezy: gratis i mobilen?
<maxjezy> Philip5: nä, på datorn
<maxjezy> har ingen mobil med spotify möjlighet
<maxjezy> bara mp3 osv
<maxjezy> Philip5; vad har du för dataplan på mobilen som tillåter dig att spotify:a?
<maxjezy> varför inte bara trycka in ett SD kort och njuta av lokala filer och spara på batteriet och allt va de heter
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag kan ju ha låtarna i min spellista på spotify nedladdade på mobilen så drar de ingen bandbredd
<Philip5> maxjezy: annars tror jag att jag har 2 GB/mån på mobilnätet
<maxjezy> ett sån dataplan ger känslan av att skärmen är onödig
<maxjezy> tittar man på debatt på svtplay och kanske barnkanalen några minuter är det slut
<maxjezy> tycker spotify, netflix, svtplay och andra kanaler ska vara fri trafik utanför datanätet
<maxjezy> men operatörerna ser att de kan tjäna kosing på dataplaner så de gör det
<maxjezy> hade fri surf med bra hastighet en gång i tiden på mitt telenor abb
<maxjezy> idag får man ju betala tusenlappar för att ens komma i närheten av det
<Philip5> jo ska man köra sådana tjänster så får man ju köra över wifi
<andol> maxjezy: Hur tänker du dig att det skulle funka att dylika tjänster skulle vara fri trafik "utanför datanätet"? Jag menar, det är ju likväl data som ska transporteras?
<maxjezy> andol, tex comviq låter en komma åt comviqs egna tjänster via surf när surfen är slut
<maxjezy> de kunde lägga till netflix osv på samma sätt.
<andol> maxjezy: Bortsett då ifrån att Netflix osv gissningsvis rör sig om helt andra datamängder? Dessutom, vilken iniativ har operatörerna att jag skillnad på data och data i det här sammanget?
<andol> Att man fortfarande kan komma åt Comviqs tjänster lär ju ha ett och annat att göra med att man ska kunna förlänga..
<maxjezy> andol, jag vet inte riktigt men du förstår väl att jag är sur som fan, operatörerna gör det inte billigare utan ökar priset på surf med flera 1000% för att det blir mer populärt
<maxjezy> surf på mobilen är ju galet dyrt
<maxjezy> 100 kr / gb
<andol> maxjezy: Utöver att det säkert finns lite girighet från operatörerns sida så lär det ju också ha att göra med att folk utnyttjar obegränsad data i betydligt större utsträckning idag än för några år sedan.
<andol> maxjezy: Använda inte så mycket mobildata i sådant fall? Svårare än så är det väl inte+
<maxjezy> obegränsad data finns väl inte ens längre?
<maxjezy> man vill ju kanske titta på lite barnkanalen när man är ute och reser tänker jag
<maxjezy> de kunde ju iaf höjja gränsen till 50gb eller något
<andol> maxjezy: Jorå, även jag skulle tycka det vore trevligt att få mer mobildata till billigare peng, men tyvärr tror jag inte det ligger i dessa bolags intresse att göra saker bara för att hålla oss glada.
<maxjezy> nu känner man sig som en snåljåp med smartphonen
<maxjezy> grannen frågar om han får låna telefonen lite snabbt och visa en video på tuben, man svarar att tyvärr är det för dyrt.
<maxjezy> detta är det nya fattigsverige jag lever i
<maxjezy> det var bättre 2010-2011
<andol> Skulle nog sagt nej även jag, om än mer för att jag inte känner mig bekväm med att lämna ifrån mig smartphonen hursom, med alla behörighetsnycklar etc man har i den.
<maxjezy> brozhan vill lyssna på Ghetto Soldier med Ky-mani marley på spotify men jag har inte ens råd att ha en telefon som har stöd för spotify längre
<maxjezy> snart får man gå runt och fildela på torget via bluetooth för att operatörerna tar så bra betalt för musiken
<maxjezy> ungefär som på 90 talet med modem
<maxjezy> 12 kr i timmen för surf
<maxjezy> inte undra på att folk fildelade med disketter, de var billigare än surf.
<maxjezy> vad heter spelet Simon Says på svenska
<maxjezy> leken kanske det är.
<Philip5> följa john
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja de kan ju stämma
<ePax> 0_o
<maxjezy> simon says leken sträcker sig tillbaka i tiden till 12hundratalet
<maxjezy> medans följa john kom på 50 talet.
<maxjezy> med peter pan
<maxjezy> leken heter visst ganska olika beroende på var man befinner sig
<maxjezy> inte som dunk-kurra-gömma, det heter ju samma överallt.
<ePax> hur länge har spotify för linux funnits?
<maxjezy> 12 juli 2010
<ePax> Ok
<maxjezy> men det var ju bara för de som pyntade back then
<maxjezy> vet inte hur det är nu, om det finns för gratislyssnarna med.
<maxjezy> annars finns ju webspotify
<maxjezy> http://news.spotify.com/us/2010/07/12/linux/
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad var det om den där gamla spotifynyheten och linux?
<maxjezy> Philip5 det var ePax som undrade när linux fick spotify
<Philip5> aha
<realubot> Frågan är om den där gamla Terminl-klienten för Spotify fortfarande fungerar?
<ePax> Jag borde köpa en större ssd m.2 för en bilig peng, men dom är inte billiga. :D
<maxjezy> ePax. funderar på att köpa en sån jag med
<maxjezy> 128 gb eller 64 gb är frågan
<maxjezy> iofs, jag har ju mSATAN
<maxjezy> m 2 är väl något annat
<maxjezy> eller, jag vetefaen
<ePax> Jag har 128 men skulle vilja ha minst 256
<maxjezy> jag har massa jag också skulle vilja fördubbla i förbättringsgraden
<ePax> maxjezy, vad har du för dator?
<maxjezy> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=71963
<maxjezy> hittade denna på facebook, haha så jag garva.
<maxjezy> ePax, det är ett hemmabygge
<ePax> oki
<maxjezy> intel i7 och nvidia grafik
<maxjezy> sexton gigabajts med ram-inne.
<ePax> Nice
<ePax> vad använder du det till?
<maxjezy> några gigabajts disk också
<maxjezy> de flesta ligger i garderoben för de är redan fulla
<maxjezy> men kanske 2 terabajtz totalt.
<maxjezy> surfar mest nu
<maxjezy> letar fynd att shoppa
<maxjezy> har 2 st 40" skärmar ut ur grafikkortet
<maxjezy> ljud kör jag 2.0 ljud från creative, tycker det rockar bra.
<maxjezy> orar mig lite för elräkningen med denna setup
<ePax> Ok
<ePax> vad har du för PSU?
<maxjezy> tror jag har en 550w
<ePax> ok
<ePax> behöver jag oroa mig för jag har 2x550 PSU's snurrandes konstant för 2 burkar
<maxjezy> mina skärmar drar ju typ asmycket
<maxjezy> har 2 40" och en 32" igång dygnet runt
<maxjezy> och datamaskinen också
<ePax> oki
<maxjezy> om du har bra med pengar så tycker jag du inte ska oroa dig
<ePax> jag använder bara min laptop och eventuellt en 23 tum om jag spelar spel
<ePax> maxjezy, vad använder du 2 skärmar till? (visst är det coolt med massa skärmar men har du nytta av dessa?)
<maxjezy> ja, det kommer till användning
<ePax> maxjezy, Jag får se hur det blir med nästa elräkning... burkar som snurrar drar ju in en del pengar med... hoppas det röcker för elen :
<ePax> :D
<maxjezy> det är svårt att förklara, men tex, om jag ska rita en "frame" och sedan rita en till så kan jag titta på den förra
<maxjezy> lite som att trace:a linjer på frihand
<maxjezy> eller så kan jag ha flera viewports i blender
<maxjezy> så jag har lite mer översikt
<ePax> Jaha.. Du leker med blender :D
<maxjezy> 2 skärmar tycker jag är viktigt
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur använder du dina två skämar? Hoppas inte att du tar illa upp av att jag frågar.
<ePax> Jag har 2 skärmar på jobbet... Rätt så praktiskt men har ingen direkt behov av det hemma. Men pillar du mycket på blender så låter det grymt med 2 skärmar
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8ZmIF18IuA
<maxjezy> där är en video jag har gjort som visar mina skärmar i förhållande till varandra
<realubot> Det verkar jobbigt att utföra precisionsarbete på två skärmar på sådant avstånd.
<ePax> maxjezy, Ser jag rätt eller är det windows?
<ePax> :D
<ePax> wtf :D
<maxjezy> :)
<ePax> /j #windBlowz
<ePax> (;
<maxjezy> realubot, tycker avståndet är perfekt
<maxjezy> ca 3 meter
<maxjezy> 4 meter är det visst
<maxjezy> ah, jag har stor text på mIRCen iaf
<maxjezy> har inga svårigheter att läsa  eller se vad jag har på skärmarna
<realubot> "En tredjedel av Sveriges ungdomar berättar att de har kränkts på nätet. De är framför allt unga flickor som drabbas. På onsdag beslutar regeringen att utreda hur lagarna mot näthat kan skärpas."
<maxjezy> det dom inte berättar är att de kränker andra själv dagligen
<maxjezy> det man sår skördar man
<realubot> SÃ¥ere.
<ePax> Och det lär bli enkelt att spåra, kränkningar på nätet om det inte är facebook.
<ePax> Å andra sidan big brother ser allt så det är kanske en enkel match. :)
<realubot> ePax: Det är kanske nästa steg.
<realubot> När man väl har lagen så måste man ju möjliggöra tillämpningen.
<maxjezy> vad unga sitter och hittar på räknas ju inte, kränkt kan man känna sig av vad som helst.
<ePax> Frågan är om man har tillräckligt med resurser till det. Jag vill helst att mina skattepengar ska användas vettigt. :D
<ePax> maxjezy, mmm
<maxjezy> det måste först bevisas och in i rätten och strugglas och knugglas och redovisas.
<maxjezy> "you can suck my dick" hörde jag precis på spotify
<maxjezy> nu är jag kränkt.
<maxjezy> it aint easy heter låten jag lyssnar på
<maxjezy> passande titel
<maxjezy> har en annan bra passande titel i listan
<maxjezy> den heter Don't cry
<realubot> Lisigt av väljaren som hotade en politiker via valsedeln.
<realubot> Det blir svårt för polisen att utreda.
<realubot> *Listigt
<maxjezy> valsedeln var helt onödig, varför har man den?
<maxjezy> jag visade bara legg och röstade på PP genom att lägga en lapp i ett kuvert och nynna på neneh cherrys buffalo stance
<realubot> Lappen du la i kuvertet var ju valsedeln.
<realubot> Utan valsedel är det svårt att rösta.
<realubot> Och någon framförde ett hot mot en politiker genom att skriva ett hot på valsedeln som han/hon la i kuvertet.
<realubot> Problemet är att polisen kommer aldrig kunna ta reda på vem utan att bryta valhemligheten.
<maxjezy> realubot, vad var det man fick hem från valmyndigheten då?
<maxjezy> som alla gick med till val lokalen
<realubot> Röstkort.
<maxjezy> ja, det
<maxjezy> varför har man det?
<maxjezy> jag fick inget så jag röstade utan det.
<realubot> Det behöver du inte ha med när du röstar. Det är ju bara för att du ska vara när du ska rösta, var du ska rösta och när vallokalen är öppen.
<realubot> Det gäller ju att du röstar i rätt valkrets.
<realubot> Tror inte du står med på listorna i andra valkretsar än den som står på röstkoret.
<realubot> *röstkortet
<maxjezy> om man springer fram med massa kuvert med valsedlar i och trycker ner dom i lådan, undrar vad som händer då
<maxjezy> måste de öppna lådan och tömma allt och be alla rösta om?!
<maxjezy> snart är det väl mjältbrand i ett kuvert och sen vågar ingen jobba vidare med detta och vi har slutet på demokrati.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är säkert åtalbart.
<realubot> Men du får ju bara ett kuvert av snubben i vallokalen.
<maxjezy> får å får
<realubot> Då får du ha tryckt upp egna kuvert som du har med dig i bakfickan.
<maxjezy> är rösterna räknade nu?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kan ju råna vallokalen på valurnan.
<maxjezy> blev piratpartiet utan makt i EU nu?
<maxjezy> realubot, bra plan,.
<maxjezy> det får bli till hösten.
<ePax> *gäsp*
<realubot> maxjezy: PP blir helt utan makt ja.
<realubot> maxjezy: PP dansade en sommmar.
<realubot> maxjezy: Nu är de borta.
<maxjezy> det är fan skandalöst.
<maxjezy> antagligen fusk
<realubot> PP == Pirate Bay Partiet
<maxjezy> jo, men fan får kristna galningar (KD) 5 %
<realubot> maxjezy: Syns du inte finns du inte. De har varit osynliga i debatten.
<maxjezy> antagligen fick femenisterna krut av dokumentären könskriget som gick på svt för massa år sedan
<maxjezy> de är ju anti satanister alla de där roks kvinnorna
<maxjezy> måste bara tipsa alla att se den dokumentären
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror mer de fick krut av att media tog en låtsasopinionsundersökning för bevis för att det gick bra för Fi. Sedan gav den ena opinionsundersökningen efter den andra bättre och bättre siffror för Fi. Till slut blev det en självuppfyllelse. Dessutom rapporterade media helt okritiskt om Fi.
<maxjezy> de har ju psykos hela bunten
<maxjezy> det borde finnas någon slags inlåsningsalternativ för dessa anti satanister
<realubot> maxjezy: "Experten" i SVTs valvaka beskrev Fi som valets stora "vinnare" vilket är jättekonstigt när SD gick fram mest av alla partier och gick från 0 till 2 mandat.
<realubot> Det är ett i raden av ex. på hur media gullar med Fi.
<realubot> Men folk genomskådar ju sådant så det bridrar bara till SDs underdog-stämpel.
<maxjezy> det är såhär judemedia fungerar
<maxjezy> de vill att alla ska vara i luven på varandra
<maxjezy> rasister mot antirasister
<realubot> Det vet jag inte om jag håller med om i.o.f.s.
<maxjezy> kvinnor mot män
<huttan> realubot: mainstream media, ie aftonbladet rapport aktuellt etc är korrupt i alla länder du kan dra ditt visa kort i
<maxjezy> det gör du.
<realubot> Men, men, sist jag uttalade mig om Fi/SD i den här kanalen blev jag kickad så det är väl dags att sluta snacka politik för den här gången tror jag.
<huttan> realubot: förmodligen korrupt på andra ställen med, men kan du dra ditt visa i landet så är det garanterat
<maxjezy> ser man inget problem i att folkvaldra politiker sitter i låsta rum ihop med näringslivet och diskuterar i smyg är man puckad.
<maxjezy> realubot, man får bara prata politik om det är datapolitik
<maxjezy> dvs, windows är svarta fåret.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> en intressant grej som jag läste var att vissa politiker i EU vill att svenskar ska lyda under svenska lagar även utomlands
<maxjezy> dvs, inget sexköp för svenska män utomlands
<maxjezy> ens där det är lagligt.
<maxjezy> inget narkotika heller.
<realubot> maxjezy: Läs loggen så förstår du: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/27/%23ubuntu-se.html
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ett känsligt ämne.
<maxjezy> Barre var dig i luven realubot?!
<realubot> maxjezy: Japp.
<realubot> maxjezy: Inte prata politik i kanalen!
<maxjezy> herregud, larsemil rösta på det där.
<maxjezy> och de hatar inte, nej, de bara ljuger om att män i maktpositioner våldtar och dräper barn.
<maxjezy> och de bryter mot lagar genom att blotta sig
<maxjezy> Fi är väl allt annat än rumsrena och icke hatande.
<realubot> maxjezy: Lugna ner dig nu annars åker du ut. Det här är en feministisk Ubuntu-kanal.
<maxjezy> ah, då åker jag väl då
<maxjezy> jag har endå aldrig gillat ubuntu sedan 9.10
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Varför just 9.10?
<maxjezy>  de var då alla buggar kom
<maxjezy> sen att ubuntu ljuger sina användare rakt upp o ned likt politiker gör det inte bättre.
<realubot> Likt Fi. :)
<maxjezy> ubuntu-se.org "Snabbt, fritt och otroligt lätt att använda. Operativsystemet Ubuntu driver miljontals stationära och bärbara datorer och servrar runt om i världen. Ubuntu kommer fungera med dina befintliga datorfiler, skrivare, kameror, musikspelare och smartphones - och det levereras med tusentals fria program"
<maxjezy> där, första texten man ser på sidan är ljug.
<realubot> Ja, det får man ta för vad det är: marknadsföring.
<maxjezy> det skithuvudet som skrivit det där är full av skit.
<realubot> Hehe.
<maxjezy> fatta hur många med mig som fått problem för att de trott på det där.
<realubot> Många har slitit sitt hår p.g.a. Ubuntu.
<maxjezy> under sidan nerladdning på ubuntu-se.org "Här kan du ladda ner Ubuntu kostnadsfritt. Ubuntu är ett operativsystem som är perfekt för bärbara, skrivbords- och serverdatorer. Systemet innehåller alla program som du kan tänkas behöva. Oavsett om du använder det hemma, i skolan eller på jobbet finns alternativen här för dig."
<maxjezy> systemet innehåller visst alla program jag kan tänkas behöva
<maxjezy> NOT.
<realubot> Man har skapat ett halvfärdig operativsystem som man lurar på oerfarna linuxusers för att på sikt kunna bredda användarbasen och tjäna pengar på dessa.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du har varit försökskanin.
<maxjezy> ah, sen lurar man sina användare att de ska få en ubuntu telefon
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur skulle man få dig att installera Ubuntu utan att skarva lite?
<maxjezy> bra fråga, idag skulle jag inte göra mer än att testa skiten
<maxjezy> som med andra distros
<maxjezy> linux är så efter allt annat
<maxjezy> android som är relativt färskt är ju 100 ggr bättre.
<maxjezy> mac mosar, windows dödar.
<realubot> Jag gillar Linux.
<realubot> Kör hellre Linux än Windows.
<realubot> Men Linux styrka är ju servrar, inbäddade system och surfplattor/smartfånar.
<maxjezy> windows kommer bli ledande på surfplattor och telefoner och desktops och servrar inom 5 år
<realubot> Det vet jag inte om jag tror på.
<realubot> Det kanske snarare blir så att alla nya enheter blir deras fall.
<maxjezy> kanske
<realubot> Jag måste lägga mig och vila lite.
<realubot> Det här är en "fin" nyhet i all sin tragisk: https://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article18968831.ab
<realubot> *tragik
<maxjezy> tänker direkt på catwoman
<maxjezy> halle berry försöker ju rädda en katt och dör nästan själv på kuppen
<realubot> Hm, kommer jag inte ihåg.
<realubot> Det kanske hon försöker.
<maxjezy> hon blir räddad i sista stund av en snut
<realubot> Sorglig historia den där med fågelungen.
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> aftonbladet såg iaf till att göra något godt av historian
<maxjezy> tjäna lite kosing på stackars flickan som försökte rädda fågeln
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur går det med alla dina konstprojekt då?
<maxjezy> just nu ligger allt på is eftersom jag jobbar och är helt slut efter jobbet
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur går det på kneget då?
<maxjezy> just nu vabbar jag denna vecka eftersom min dotter varit sjuk
<maxjezy> så det är väl ganska lugnt på den fronten.
<maxjezy> men kneget är ganska skoj
<realubot> maxjezy: Du får vara ute mycket?
<maxjezy> förutom att man jobbar för slavlön
<maxjezy> ja, hela tiden
<maxjezy> fattigsverige med sina 100 kr i timmen typ
<realubot> Det gör dig nog gott.
<maxjezy> fattar inte hur man ska kunna leva på typ 12 k
<realubot> Måste du göra det då? Fick du inte tacka nej?
<realubot> Du levde väl på lika mycket innan?
<maxjezy> jo, jag kan ju återgå till bidrag.
<maxjezy> ja, hade nog ungefär samma innan
<realubot> Mm.
<maxjezy> kostar ju ganska mycket att jobba
<realubot> Det gör faktiskt det.
<realubot> Busskort, mat, m.m.
<maxjezy> resor, mat, kläder osv.
<realubot> Exakt.
<realubot> Du har kanske inte råd att jobba?
<maxjezy> egentligen inte
<maxjezy> får ta från sparpengarna
<realubot> Haha
<maxjezy> så är det i fattigsverige
<realubot> Det låter bra.
<realubot> Så indirekt betalar du för att få jobba.
<realubot> Höjden av slavlön.
<maxjezy> jo, det värsta är att jag måste söka jobb samtidigt som jag jobbar
<maxjezy> för att få behålla min lön.
<realubot> Hur svårt är det att söka jobb?
<maxjezy> det är kefft att söka jobb.
<realubot> jag kan söka 1 000 jobb/månad.
<maxjezy> jag har inte sökt jobb på 5 månader
<maxjezy> fyller inte i annat än namn i mina bidragsansökningar längre.
<realubot> Det är ju bara att skicka ett standardmail till 10 arbetsgivare/månad.
<maxjezy> de skickar ju ut pengar iaf så, de luras bara att man måste söka jobb osv.
<realubot> Nja, du måste stå till arbetsmarknadens förfogande.
<maxjezy> jo fast jag har ju inte gjort det.
<realubot> Men har du levt på bidrag länge så tror jag att de släpper på den regeln.
<maxjezy> vet inte hur ni har det där i götet, här har vi en gul lapp på 4 sidor
<realubot> Tur att de inte har avslagit ansökan då.
<maxjezy> som ska fyllas i
<maxjezy> jo
<realubot> Vi har ett papper här också.
<realubot> Som man måste fylla i annars kan det blir varma mackor.
<realubot> *bli
<maxjezy> jag sökte inte för maj i aprill
<maxjezy> utan sökte för två månader denna månad istället
<maxjezy> hon blev lite sur i luven
<realubot> Det har jag fått avslag på.
<maxjezy> jag fick 18 tusen idag
<realubot> De är hårda på det. Drar av alla dagar ansökan är sen.
<realubot> Kommer jag in 10 dagar för sent så drar de av 10 dagar av månadens stöd.
<maxjezy> herregud, snacka om hårda.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja. Men det beror på vem som handlägger också så de är ju inte konsekventa för fem öre.
<maxjezy> en kompis här fick hyra utbetalt och pengar för att överleva, men han tyckte inte de räckte så han tog hyrespengarna och levde för de med
<maxjezy> sen ringde han och bad om nya hyrespengar
<maxjezy> och fick det.
<maxjezy> dom är skitnoga med att hyran ska bli betald
<maxjezy> vissa månader räcker ju pengarna inte till riktigt
<maxjezy> julklappar till ungar
<maxjezy> då behöver man ju egentligen några tusen extra
<realubot> De är hårdare här nere kan jag säga.
<realubot> Aldrig att de hade betalt ut två gånger.
<maxjezy> jo, jag kan tänka mig det.
<realubot> De gör tvärtom. Om du inte visar att du har betalt hyran så räknar de in pengarna de betalade ut för hyran som en inkomst månaden därpå.
<maxjezy> sen vräker de en
<realubot> Ja. Risken finns ju för den som inte sköter det.
<realubot> Men det är fel att betala hyran 2 ggr.
<maxjezy> jo, fast bättre det än att vräka någon
<maxjezy> det är fattigt i sverige just nu
<realubot> Ja. Men de får ju lösa det på annat sätt. Att de betalar eller att han får visa att han har betalat.
<realubot> Det låtet sjukt att han fått dubbla hyran.
<maxjezy> det är kommunens lägenhet
<realubot> Okej.
<maxjezy> så de är mån om att betala hyran
<realubot> Det kanske förklarar saken.
<realubot> Han hyr i andra hand. Då skulle de kanske kunna betala hyran direkt istället.
<realubot> Så slipper pengarna gå genom honom.
<maxjezy> att de inte betalar den "själv" är för mig ett mysterium
<realubot> Men, men, det är mycket som är knas i handläggningen.
<maxjezy> precis, mina hyror betalar dem direkt
<maxjezy> fastän jag inte har problem med att betala hyra
<maxjezy> vet inte varför de har valt att göra så
<maxjezy> men jag klagar inte, mindre jobb för mig
<realubot> Mm, men kanske mindre sannolikhet att du får ta över lgh med tiden då?
<maxjezy> jag står på kontraktet
<realubot> Jaha.
<maxjezy> utan någon som helst inblandning med dem.
<realubot> Skumt.
<maxjezy> jag skickar bara in mina hyreslappar och de betalar.
<realubot> Sätter de inte pengar på hyresvärdens konto?
<maxjezy> jo
<realubot> Där ser man.
<realubot> *Sätter de in ...
<maxjezy> jag bor i ett göteborgsägt hyreskomplex
<realubot> Jaha.
<maxjezy> sedan göteborg köpte upp detta så har det blivit ett ghetto.
<maxjezy> snålar på precis allt
<realubot> Det gäller ju att dra in stålar i Göteborg.
<realubot> De skiter väl i ett hyreskomplex i Norrland.
<realubot> Nä, nu måste jag vila.
<maxjezy> skulle inte förvåna mig om bert har något med affären att göra.
<maxjezy> jag med.
<maxjezy> vi höres realubot!
 * maxjezy ratatataa:aar uta bara faen!
<realubot> Det gör vi din ratata:tare.
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-29
<larsemil> hm. fråga.
<larsemil> i kde så har gwenview fullt stöd för att visa PSD filer oavsett nästan vilka funktioner som används i PSD filen
<larsemil> finns det någon GTK motsvarighet som klarar det?
<larsemil> tänkte jag skulle slippa dra in MASSA deps
<larsemil> nomacs! tack!
<larsemil> oGG vet han
<realubot> Game over Truecrypt.
<coolbot95> 1. Nej.
<coolbot95> 2. Du skrev inte ordentligt.
<coolbot95> "Game over, TrueCrypt."
<einand> Kan det inte få finnas en härlig kvinnlig hacker som inte är slampa och knullar runt i dagens filmer
<einand> så, dom kan inte sälja henne för sina skills, utan måste visa boobs
<einand> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2543312/plotsummary?ref_=tt_ov_pl
<einand> besvikelse
<coolbot95> Kvinnor kan inget annat än att vara snygga och charmiga och söta och stå vid spisen och ha sex och föda barn.
<coolbot95> Och onda.
<realubot> einand: Det låter orealistiskt med kvinnliga hackers ö.h.t.
<realubot> Eller osannolikt är nog rätt ord.
<einand> Många av de duktigaste jag stött på har vart kvinnor
<einand> troligtvis pga att de är en minoritet, och måste kämpa på att vara duktigare för att synas
<coolbot95> Tjejer som säger sig vara intresserade av manliga saker gör det bara för uppmärksamheten.
<realubot> einand: Då har du nog inte stött på så många duktiga hackers. Det låter helt osannolikt att de bästa skulle vara kvinnor när minst 90 % av alla hackers är män.
<realubot> einand: Det låter mer som om du har tagit genusknark.
<coolbot95> T.ex. TV-spel, programmering o.s.v.
<realubot> einand: Och uttalar dig helt ovetenskapligt för att påstå att kvinnor är lika bra som män på hacking.
<realubot> Vilket de kanske är men det förutsätter ju att de sysslar med det i samma utsträckning som män också annars spelar det inte så stor roll att de har samma förutsättningar (om de nu ens har det).
<einand> realubot: jag sa inte de bästa totalt sätt över världen, men de bästa jag mött
<coolbot95> Du blev bara förblindad av deras charm.
<coolbot95> Och parfym.
<einand> tror jag dock inte
<einand> dock kan jag också erkänna att de människor jag är mest imponerad av, vet jag inte könet på
<einand> vilket också är irrelevant
<realubot> Det ligger väl i sakens natur att du inte känner till könet på de hackers som du är mest imponerad av.
<einand> skall tillägga, just nu pratar jag om hackers, som i duktiga individer som knäcker datorsystem för skojskull
<einand> inte "simpla" programmerare
<realubot> Och bland dem är nog 90+ % män.
<coolbot95> Jag har extremt svårt att förestämma mig en snygg tjej som är "hacker". Hon blir nog bara en hipster, vilket många män är också.
<einand> coolbot95: märks att du inte var med på 80-90 talet
<coolbot95> *föreställa
<coolbot95> 95 står INTE för mitt födelseår.
<coolbot95> 1995 var bara ett allmänt bra år.
<einand> tänkte jag inte ens på, utan tänkte mera på ditt sätt att argumentera
<realubot> einand: Om majoriteten av de duktiga hackers du har träffat har varit kvinnor så måste du antingen har träffat ett för litet urval eller så har kvinnor en överlägsen förmåga att bli riktigt duktiga på hacking för det stämmer ju inte för fem öre med urvalet. Jag gissar på det förstnämnda.
<einand> realubot: När sa jag majoriteten?
<realubot> einand: De bästa sa dug.
<realubot> *du
<coolbot95> Deras simulatanförmåga kanske gör dem bättre.
<coolbot95> *simultan
<realubot> D.v.s. majoriteten av de som är riktigt bra.
<einand> 17:01:09 < einand> Många av de duktigaste jag stött på har vart kvinnor
<realubot> Okej. Hur stor andel är många? 1 %, 50 %?
<einand> realubot: faktiskt, om 10% av alla manliga hackers är duktiga, så är jag övertygad om att 30% av alla kvinliga är det
<realubot> einand: Hur kan det komma sig? Har de hjärnor som är mer lämpade för hacking?
<einand> ungefär samma gäller innom de flesta "mansdomernade områden"
<einand> realubot: nä, absolut inte. Men därimot att kvinnor oftast måste kämpa mera
<einand> för att bli respekterade
<realubot> Trams så klart.
<realubot> Kvinnor måste inte kämpa mera.
<realubot> Det är bara politisk propaganda.
<coolbot95> Nej, tjejer ska inte ha något med datorer att göra. De ska stå i köket och ordna med maten och skaka på huvudet åt killarna som sitter vid sina maskiner medan de skvallrar om att Cilla skaffat ny frisyr som ser helt sjuuuuuuk ut.
<coolbot95> Så ska livet vara rent allmänt.
<realubot> einand: Oerhört fördomsfullt mot män att säga så.
<einand> Sedan är det en myt som för länge sedan är krossad, att män och kvinnor har olika simultankapcaitet
<coolbot95> Honor och hanar är inte samma sak.
<realubot> einand: Det är klart att det finns generella skillnader mellan män och kvinnors hjärnor och att det kan påverkar även hacking skills.
<einand> självklart.
<coolbot95> Det känns som om den sista generationen av riktiga människor slutade på slutet av 90-talet. Numera är det helt åt helvete med allt.
<einand> dock är jag övertygad om att individnivå, och kulturella skillnader har betydligt större påverkan
<einand> coolbot95: håller faktiskt med.
<coolbot95> Mm.
<einand> yttest få födda 90 och senare är normala
<realubot> Däremot så är det mycket möjligt att den genomsnittlige IT-intresserade kvinnan är mer IT-instresserad än den genomsnittlige IT-instresserade mannen och att sådant påverkar hur långt personerna når i IT-sammanhang.
<einand> Sedan vet jag inte om det är en kulturllgrej eller bara jag som träffat rätt/fel människor
<einand> men jag upplever inte att kvinnor har samma behov av att skryta/skramla som män har.
<coolbot95> Om man bortser från den hjärntvätt som folk utsatts för... VARFÖR vill man att kvinnor och män ska vara samma sak? Jag vill absolut inte det. Det är det sista jag vill. Jag är fascinerad över tjejer/kvinnor och vill att de ska vara dessa mystiska varelser som är så vackra och underbara och annorlunda från mig själv. Jag vill absolut inte att de ska bli som män.
<realubot> Det mest sannolika är trots allt att män är kraftigt överrepresenterade bland hackers. Även om så de kvinnliga hackrarna i snitt är bättre. Om det nu är så.
<coolbot95> Eller att män ska bli som kvinnor.
<einand> är detta en äkta bild, eller har han hyrt alla brudar med namnskyltar? http://bloggar.aftonbladet.se/politikerkollen/2014/05/darfor-vill-federley-inte-ta-ut-vinsten/
<realubot> Framförallt är det märkligt att ett samhälle som "gillar olika" istället "hatar olika" så fort det handlar om kön.
<realubot> Selektiv mångfald.
<coolbot95> De gillar inte alls olika. De HATAR allt som inte passar in i deras sinnessjuka mall.
<coolbot95> Rasblandad, tvåkönad freakshow. Det vill de ha.
<coolbot95> Med IQ runt 20.
<coolbot95> Som endast kan konsumera och inte tänka.
<realubot> Federley ja. Det var han som blåste väljarna om FRA va?
<realubot> Sa att han aldrig skulle rösta ja och sedan vek sig för partipiskan och karriären?
<realubot> einand: Jag tror på att kvinnor kan vara överrepresenterade bland hackers sett till antalet som sysslar med IT i det stora hela men inte att de är i majoritet (vilket du kanske inte heller sa).
<einand> realubot: det är absolut inte i majoritet
<einand> därimot, de få som finns. Brukar vara duktiga och engagerade
<realubot> einand: Det låter trovärdigt för det är nog en större tröskel för kvinnor att syssla med IT. Så de mindre intresserade kvinnorna faller nog bort i större utsträckning.
<einand> nu börjar vi komma någon vart i diskutionen
 * einand saknar 90-talet när man gick runt och slog huvudet av jappsar 
<realubot> Men jag tror inte att de som satsar på det måste kämpa mer.
<realubot> Gjorde man?
<realubot> Jag slog inte huvudet av "jappsar" på 90-talet.
<einand> innom Phreaking kulturen iaf
<realubot> Jaha.
<einand> realubot: en japps, är de runda "telefonstolparna"
<realubot> einand: Jag trodde du menade japaner.
<realubot> einand: Varför slog du av huvudet på telefonstolparna?
<einand> jadu, idag kan jag inte förklara det. Men då var det roligt att tjuvlyssna på samtal, koppla om samtal
<einand> och ringa "gratis"
<realubot> einand: Hur tjuvlyssnade ni? Hur gick det till i praktiken?
<einand> realubot: väldigt enkelt, så sätter man vara en helt vanlig högtalare på de två polerna som en telefon lina består av
 * itmannen använde armens fälttelefon
<einand> itmannen: går utmärkt det också
<itmannen> Jag vet :)
<einand> roligaste var att koppla ihop ett helt område, så när det ringde hos en, så ringde det hos alla
<itmannen> :D
<einand> sedan när AXE växlarna var helt nya. så hade dom inget lösenordet eller något skydd alls
<einand> så listor med telefonnumer om hur man confade om dessa cirkluerade runt
<einand> så man kunde ringa gratis, genom att vidarekoppla grannens samtal till utlandet, eller dyrt betalnummer
<einand> och sedan ringa honom
<itmannen> På logementet så satt vi en diod mellan ledningarna till telefonautomaten så kunde man ringa fritt
<einand> :)
<einand> itmannen: jag råka bygga fel en gång, och skicka in 220volt i telefonjacket
<einand> tror inte det var så populärt
<itmannen> Ajdå
<einand> vet dock inte vad som hände, fungera igen efter några timmar. så kanske har säkringar
<itmannen> Som signalmekaniker inom armen så kunde man hitta på mycket hyss
<einand> ;)
<realubot> itmannen: Du var en hacker redan i lumpen.
<itmannen> Nja. Bara testade
<einand> i lumpen är det väl där man använder skills man anförskaffade som tonåring
<itmannen> Precis
<itmannen> Tur att allt är preskiberat
<einand> japp, därför jag vågar berätta om det nu
<itmannen> Klätterskor var ett måste i utrustningen
<einand> Hade inte jag
<itmannen> B-laget :)
<einand> undra om någon av dagens ungar gör.. vad jag kallar kreative vandalsering
<itmannen> Knappast
<einand> tråkigt
 * itmannen återgår till sina fröodlingar
<einand> itmannen: gl gf
<einand> gl hf
<huttan> -window move left
<einand> huttan: shit, det lyckades nu har jag fönster - dörr - fönster - fönster mot dörr - fönster - fönster förut
<huttan> einand: :)
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Var det allt ni hade att säga?
<huttan> realubot: styr oss in i en diskussion om det känns jobbigt
<einand> huttan: alltså, kommer nog dröja en vecka eller t vå innan jag vänjer mig vid denna nya möbleringen
<realubot> einand: Bilder annars har det inte hänt.
<huttan> einand: säg till om jag kan flytta på något mer ifall du inte gillar det =)
<realubot> huttan: Har du flyttat grejer hos einand?
<huttan> realubot: bara ett föms
<huttan> fönster
<realubot> Det låter inte så bara det.
<realubot> Ah, nu är jag med.
<einand> realubot: läs ifrån 17:47:36 < einand> huttan: shit, det lyckades nu har jag fönster - dörr - fönster - fönster mot dörr - fönster - fönster
<einand> eller menar raden ovanför
<realubot> einand: SÃ¥g det nu.
<huttan> realubot: men han funderar på att flytta ateljén också
<realubot> Vad ska man äta till middag i dag då?
<realubot> Vad har ni ätit eller ska ni äta till middag?
<einand> realubot: kom hit, så kan du få min kebabpizza
<huttan> realubot: kyckling + potatissallad
<realubot> Aftonbladet publicerar nyttiga råd: https://www.aftonbladet.se/resa/flyg/article18435139.ab
<realubot> einand: Kebabpizza är gott men för dyrt för min ekonomi.
<realubot> Det gäller att komma ihåg de där tipsen om det skulle hetta till under en flygning.
<einand> realubot: jag sa att du fick min
<realubot> einand: Mjo.
<realubot> einand: Varför äter du den inte själv?
<einand> realubot: orkar inte, är förkyld
<einand> realubot: ville du se bilder på mitt elutag?
<Screedo> godkväll i kanalen
<Barre> Philip5: jo, den är trådlös. ett AA, har ett extra i datorväskan.. men jag förstår att det kan kännas jobbigt, lider också av lite "räckvidsångest"
<Barre> Screedo: tjo,
<Screedo> Barre: allt väl?
<Barre> Screedo: jovars, lite problem med ryggen men annars helt ok. Du så?
<Barre> s/så/då/
<Screedo> Här är det bra.
<recharge> hur skaffar jag flash till min youtube och facebook app i Ubuntu 14.04..? Uppgraderade idag
<recharge> jag menar.. jag har ju flash installerat från programcentralen sen innan, men det verkar ju inte fungera..
<Barre> recharge: installera flashplugin-nonfree
<recharge> och jag hänvisas till adobes hemsida, men vilken fil ska jag välja och hur gör jag?
<recharge> Barre: vart hittar jag den?
<Barre> recharge: öppna en terminal och skriv: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Barre> recharge: förlåt, satt på en annan maskin. den heter flashplugin-installer
<recharge> okej
<recharge> provar
<recharge> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<recharge> ops.. fel fönster.. lol
<Barre> :)
<recharge> måste jag starta om datorn kanske?
<Barre> det skall inte behövas, men starta om browsern måste du nog göra
<recharge> står att det redan är den senaste versionen
<recharge> okej
<Barre> du hade alltså flashplugin installerad?
<recharge> tydligen
<recharge> jag provade lite förut på något vis
<recharge> nix.. fungerar inte
<recharge> Barre: ?
 * Barre kollar vilka flash-paket som är installerade på sin 14.04
<recharge> Barre: jag provar starta om datorn.. kommer snart igen
<Barre> jag hade tydligen adobe-flashplugin installerad, prova: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<recharge> ok
<recharge> det står att det inte är tillgängligt, men att ett annat paket hänvisar till det. "Det här kan betyda att paketet saknas, har blivit föråldrat eller endast finns tillgängligt från andra källor"
<Philip5> Barre: jag har inte vant mig vid nya musen. dels så är det lite annan känslighet i den och annat motstånd i knapparna plus mer friktion i musen mot musmattan. tar lite tid att vänja sig
<Philip5> Barre: men jag hade inte väntat mig annat från microsoft än att det ska vara lite eget ;)
<Barre> recharge: den ligger i ubuntu partner repositories, kolla att det förrådet är aktiverat i "Software and packages"
<Barre> Philip5: du har alltså införskaffat dig en sådan mus?
<Philip5> Barre: fast med kabel
<Barre> Philip5: där ser man.. :)
 * Barre skall snart hämta familjen på arlanda
<Philip5> Barre: därför jag skrev igår att jag känner mig som en smutsig och dålig människa nu
<Philip5> Barre: är husfriden över sedan?
<Barre> nej då, det skall bli så skönt att få hem dem
<Philip5> Barre: köpte en sådan här som borde vara typ som din men med sladd: http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/sv-se/p/comfort-mouse-4500
<Philip5> Barre: ja hem med dem så du kan ha lite med koll på vad de gör så de inte smutsar ner din heder
<Barre> Philip5: jo, ser liknande ut. Snurrhjulet är steglöst va?
<Philip5> Barre: ja men jag får snurra mer på det jämfört med min gamla
<Barre> Philip5: det är väl nått som du konfigurerar va? :)
<recharge> Barre: måste nog starta om
<Philip5> Barre: till viss del
<Barre> mysko.. nu måste jag dock dra
<Barre> cheers
<recharge> Barre: det funkar ff inte
<recharge> eller du kanske har åkt iväg till flygplatsen nu?
<Philip5> han har nog åkt
<Philip5> recharge: vad funkar inte i ff?
<recharge> flash på youtube och facebook apparna.. de nya du vet
<recharge> jag körde kommandona igen som Barre gav mig och det hände lite nu.. men funkar ff inte
<Philip5> vissa sajter kräver ju en nyare flash än vad finns till linux
<recharge> Philip5: okej?
<recharge> Philip5: youtube appen funkar nu.. men inte flash på facebook
<Philip5> om det nu är ditt problem vet jag förstås inte :)
<Philip5> borde vara samma
<Philip5> din ff hittar iaf själva flashplugginen?
<recharge> det hände saker när jag skrev in kommandot om plugginen
<Philip5> kolla i ff om du har flash listat bland plugins
<recharge> körde sedan kommandona för nonfree flash och flashplayer-installer eller vad det var och då hände det också grejer
<recharge> Philip5: men funkar gör det inte i fb appen
<recharge> Philip5: flash funkar i webbläsaren.. både fb och youtube.. men bara i youtube appen som jag installerat - inte i facebook appen
<recharge> Philip5: hur kollar jag i firefox då? vart ligger listan?
<Philip5> recharge: antingen skriver du "about:plugins" i adressraden
<Philip5> eller så väljer du add-ons i menyn och sedan klickar på sektionen för plugins
<recharge> Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<Philip5> ja då hittar han det och borde funka om det inte krävs nyare flash där flash används
<recharge> alltså.. i firefox funkar flash
<recharge> MEN inte i facebook appen
<Philip5> är inte facebookappen i firefox då?
<recharge> när jag gick in på facebook första gången när jag uppgraderat från 12.04 till 14.04 så föreslog den att jag skulle installera en app som hamnar för sig i unity... så jag provade det.. den funkar men flash videor att se i den funkar inte alls.. däremot om jag går till facebooks hemsida via firefox så kan jag se flash videor
<Philip5> vet jag inte vad det är för en app. är det något separat program i ubuntu som du kör som inte är i firefox då eller?
<recharge> Philip5: funkar fortfarande inte i facebook appen
<recharge> :/
<Philip5> jag fattar inte vad den där appen är för något så det är svårt att hjälpa
<recharge> den kallas för facebookmessenger Philip5
<Philip5> och är något du installerat i ubuntu och har inget med firefox i sig att göra?
<Philip5> och ser den nu i ubuntus förråd
<Philip5> frågan är vad den appen använder för webbmotor för att visa webbinnehåll
<Philip5> jag kör inte unity utan kde och där använder jag lite andra appar
<recharge> Philip5: okej
<recharge> Philip5: kanske är en bugg från deras håll?
<Philip5> recharge: testa att insallera pepperflashplugin-nonfree för det verkar hjälpa till med liknande problem i andra program
<Philip5> syftar på den här buggen som kanske påverkar även ditt problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-youtube/+bug/1308842
<Philip5> unity webapps verkar vara en serie appar i samma serie som delar flash och lite annat
<recharge> Philip5: nix.. jag får väl nöja mig med att youtube grejen funkar
<recharge> men det är webapps som du säger
<Philip5> verkar vara där strulet ligger
<recharge> jag får nöja mig med det här så länge.. tack för er tid Philip5 och Barre !
<Philip5> np
<Philip5> följ den där buggen för den är nog boven
<realubot> einand: Var har du bilderna?
<einand> realubot: aha, tog aldrig några
<realubot> einand: Slarver.
<einand> du svara ju inte på flera timmar
<realubot> einand: Jag var inte vid datorn ju.
<einand> realubot: vad gör du då, sov du?
<realubot> Jag var ute och gjorde stan osäker.
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-30
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> andol: allt väl?
<andol> Screedo: Jorå, själv då?
<Screedo> Det är bra här, har ju semester så :)
<andol> Slappt!
<Screedo> jupp
<Barre> mörrn
<realubot> Gratisversion av Windows till surfplattor?
<realubot> "Under ett par månader har det spekulerats i att Microsoft ska slopa licensavgiften för Windows på surfplattor, något som nu bekräftas. Microsofts affärsområdeschef Thomas Floberg säger att man förutom att göra Windows gratis även minskar hårdvarukraven på surfplattor vars skärmar är under nio tum. Nu är miniminivån 16 GB hårddisk och 1 GB arbetsminne."
<realubot> Tror ni att Bitcoin kommer att få konkurrens av en annan digital valuta eller kommer Bitcoin dominera totalt?
<yarre> litecoin? 40kr styck i höstas.. jag va stenrik :P
<yarre> realubot
<realubot> yarre: Tittade just på det. Funderar på om det kan finnas någon "upcoming star" som en privatperson skulle kunna göra sig en hacka på att börja vika nu.
<yarre> realubot, med ett relativt nytt kort kan du få en ltc i veckan :)
<realubot> yarre: Okej. Låter bra. Särskilt om den stiger i värde för det är väl där själva vinsten ligger?
<realubot> I spekulationen?
<yarre> exakt
<maxjezy> siba butikerna har aldrig någonting i lager, vad har de i butikerna egentligen?
<maxjezy> bara tv apparaturer?
<maxjezy> vem handlar på dessa butiker online, det är så ostädat och klettigt
<maxjezy> aftonbladet.se är lättare att navigera
 * realubot har precis smällt i sig en kebabtallrik och samtidigt spräckt dagens matbudget.
 * Philip5 antecknar realubot diet...
<Philip5> realubot: när ska vi ta förhöret om musköp då? du har väl anteckningarna kvar?
<realubot> Philip5: Självklart haf jag anteckningarna kvar. Ge mig några dagar så jag hinner plugga in all så tar vi förhörets sedan. Okej?
<realubot> Jag är så mätt så jag inte ens orkar skriva ordentligt.
<realubot> einand: Jag tackar nej till pizzan. Åt kebab i dag.
<Philip5> realubot: låter bra
 * itmannen puffar på en elektronisk ciggarett
<larsemil> nu när linux funkar så bra så är det väl dags att gå över till BSD? :D
<Philip5> larsemil: hehe
<Philip5> larsemil: finns ju alltid freebsd och än simplare är väl pc-bsd som kör kde som standard :)
<maxjezy> annars finns ju windows, det måste vara otroligt svårt eftersom skillnaden är så pass stor.
<Philip5> usch
<maxjezy> det är microsoft som gör windows, alltså samma företag som gör musen som Philip5 har köpt.
<larsemil> provade windows häromdagen. inget funkade
<larsemil> pajjade min kollegas installation också
<larsemil> vad jag gjorde? satte i nätverkskabeln
<maxjezy> larsemil: customajsade du?
<maxjezy> i windows är inte allt bara plug and plaj, man måste ibland ställa in vissa saker och installera lite saker innan det funkar.
<itmannen> larsemil< Tävlar du i att ljuga?
<larsemil> har man gjort lite research innan på vilken hårdvara man vill ha så är linux / ubuntu MYCKET enklare att komma igång med än windows.
<larsemil> farsan hade en windows 8 installation. han var helt säker på att det var hårdvarufel då den funkade så dåligt. hade gjort allt man kunde för att få den att fungera bra
<larsemil> men icke.
<larsemil> jag installerade elementary os åt honom. tog 12 minuter. fungerade felfritt.
<larsemil> inte en drivrutin. inte en enda sak behövde fixas.
<maxjezy> det är som med min sambo, när hon startar datorn så blir det bara svart
<maxjezy> finns människor som inte går ihop med seriös teknik
<ePax> 0_o
<markusdbx> jo linux fungerar helt galet bra idag. Har kört linux på skrivbordet sen 2007, då var det rätt mycket krångel ibland. Idag bara funkar allt.
<markusdbx> Mycket lättare för noobs att komma igång också.
<ePax> Linux is the shit :D
<maxjezy> yes it is!
<ePax> När jag började med red hat och mandrake för x anal år sen så var det en katastrof
<markusdbx> jag kör mac os x rätt mycket också. Men tycker ändå bäst om linux, för macen vill inte att jag ändrar gui eller installerar en tiling wm osv.
<markusdbx> ePax: jag körde redhat c:a 2004, då var det fortfarande mycket dependency hell osv
<ePax> Jag använder linux typ 98% av min fritid/arbetstid resten är win
<markusdbx> jag kör 60% linux 30% mac os x 10% windows.
<markusdbx> skulle helst bara köra linux, men är man webbutvecklare så är det en utopi
<ePax> Vad använder du då på osx/win som webbutvecklare?
<markusdbx> på macen, så kör jag faktiskt virtuella linux maskiner för utveckling. Annars så har macen adobe program, safari och annat skräp som krävs.
<ePax> oki
<markusdbx> väldigt svårt att kunna arbeta med folk om man inte har mac idag.
<markusdbx> så mycket macar i reklam/webb branschen att folk förväntar sig det
<ePax> Det beror på vad man jobbar med och vilka kunder man har
<markusdbx> uppstår irritation om man inte kan installera senaste dropbox, eller whatever
<markusdbx> ePax: jag kör rätt mycket frontend också
<ePax> ok
<markusdbx> någon som har koll på om det hänt något nytt angående att virtualisera mac os x.
<ePax> Jag måste köpa ett nytt tangenbord... den som jag har har knappar där det står "backspace" och "shift" us style... får ont i magen av det. ... det räcker med pilar för min del
<markusdbx> tidigare har det alltid varit svårt att få core image och aqua att funka i virtualiserat läge
<ePax> markusdbx, Vbox/Vmware?
<ePax> kvm?
<markusdbx> sist jag kollade var nåt år sen, då funkade det inte. därför jag frågar
<ePax> Allt går att vrtualisera. (;
<markusdbx> ePax: man kan virtualisera... MEN man får urusel prestanda
<ePax> Jag upplever att vissa lin/win burkar är snabbare i virtualiserade miljöer än vanligt.
<markusdbx> jag tror det borde kunna gå i teorin med kvm och intels VT-d sen styra om mac os x till ett grafikkort.
<markusdbx> ePax: det stämmer säkert. Men mac os x är oerhört beroende av att prata med grafikkortet.
<ePax> Det kan stämma
<markusdbx> den dagen man kan virtualisera så kommer jag inte äga fler macar iaf =)
<ePax> hehe (;
<ePax> Jag äger ingeting från apple av någon konstig anledning. Det sista so jag hade var en iPad som min morsa fick av mig (;
<ePax> som*
<markusdbx> jag har hela kitet =)   men som sagt pga jobbet. annars skulle jag inte ha nåt alls tror jag.
<peyam> Fan den fanns en fix till black screen after resuming from suspend
<peyam> hittar inte det
<realubot> maxjezy: Nu kommer ju Windows som gratisversion till surfplattor också.
<realubot> maxjezy: Kan bli fins om de inte inför sådana där löjliga begränsningar som att max. 2 applikationer får köras samtidigt o.s.v.
<ePax> Kallas inte det för multitasking i IOS? (;
<maxjezy> realubot, de är ju det jag sa för ett par dagar sedan, windows växer och tar över.
<maxjezy> de hade en formsvacka där med windows vista men sedan dess har de varit på toppform med inovativa lösningar och stilrena wallpapers
<realubot> Hm, går det inte att prenumerera på Facebook-postningar via RSS?
<realubot> Varför kommer man åt vissa Facebook sidor utan att logga in men inte andra?
<realubot> maxjezy: Stilrena wallpapers. Precis som om det skulle avgöra.
<realubot> Fungerar Android på RPi?
<Philip5> realubot: http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/raspberry-pi-operating-systems-5-reviewed-and-rated-1147941
<Philip5> realubot: artikeln är ett år gammal så det lär väl hänt en del med osen sedan dess
<maxjezy> realubot, det är inte helt ovanligt att sånt säljer
<maxjezy> alltså, stil före finess.
<maxjezy> sex före intellekt
<realubot> Men är det riktiga Android eller är det något fulhack.
<realubot> "Android for the RPi is certainly an interesting project, and one that will no doubt end up being one of the main distributions for the RPi, but there's still some work needed, and in all truth the Raspberry Pi is nowhere near as powerful a device as the latest crop of Android-powered smart devices. "
<realubot> Vad ska man dra för slutsats av det? För ett år sedan fungerar inte Android tillräckligt bra på RPi?
<realubot> Nä. Det verkar bara finnas massa fulhack för att få Android att fungera på RPi och BeagleBone.
<coolbot95> Raspberry Pi är en jävla skithög.
<coolbot95> Sunkigast mjukvara någonsin.
<coolbot95> Ingen strömsladd.
<coolbot95> *knapp
<coolbot95> Klarar inte 1080p i 60 FPS.
<realubot> Så drygt att behöva köpa en ny dator med Windows bara för att kunna uträtta bankärenden på nätet.
<realubot> Nu när BankID skippar stödet för Linux.
<realubot> Tänkte att Android + RPi + BankID kunde vara ett alternativ men jag tänker inte installera något fulhackat Android för ändamålet.
<realubot> Så den idén sket sig.
<coolbot95> Skaffa Bitcoin och säg hej då till bankmaffian.
<coolbot95> Och våga vägra den här kanalen som loggar allt.
<realubot> Hur betalar du hyra och mat med Bitcoin?
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-31
<realubot> Philip5 fegade ur.
 * realubot undrar om det var Philip5s nya mus som automatiskt klickade ner IRC-klienten.
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen
<Barre> mörrn
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> Någon som vet en bra trådlös 3G/4G-router för USB-modem?
<maxjezy> när tror ni man kan torka röven med e-papper?
<maxjezy> tidningar går online, toapappret kanske hakar på trenden?
<Miniisme> Hej undrar om någon kan hjälpa mig med Gnu Emacs
<maxjezy> Miniisme: ställ frågan då
<Miniisme> är syntax highlighting för c/c++ inbyggd i emacs
<lord4163> Miniisme: ja
<Miniisme> okej tack :)
<maxjezy> Miniisme, i framtiden behöver du inte vara så noga med att fråga om någon vill hjälpa, här hjälper den som kan och vill.
<maxjezy> det kan vara svårt att veta om man kan hjälpa någon innan man hört vad problematiken är, eller vad frågan är.
<Miniisme> Okej
<Barre> whohooo... första frågan om emacs... någonsin!... andol och så var du inte här att stöda, skäms på dig ;)
<andol> Emacs bara funkar liksom; sällan något att fråga om :-)
<Barre> andol: hehe..  sjävlklart
<Barre> andol: såg skämtet hur man skapar en perfekt slumpmässig sträng?
<Barre> andol: sätt en ny student framför 'vi' och be denna att avsluta programmet
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-01
<andol> Barre: Jupp, låter som värsta sortens penalism/nollning :P
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen
<phyzloc> Nån här som kör 14.04 med en Geforce 8600 GT?
<realubot> phyzloc: Vad är problemet?
<realubot> phyzloc: Du kanske har en dator med nVidias Optimus-teknologi?
<realubot> phyzloc: Vad har du för dator? Tillverkare och modellnummer?
<realubot> phyzloc: Om du har en dator med nVidias Optimus-teknologi så ska du inte installera grafikkortets proprietära drivrutin.
<Barre> så vansinnigt mycket effektivare och enklare nya mozilla-sync är (version 1.5) \o/
<Philip5> Barre: hur leker livet med kde?
<Barre> Philip5: det rullar på, fungerar bra mycket bättre med 14.04
<Philip5> tänk att det inte är fler som insett kdes förträfflighet :)
<Barre> lite "kloggigt" är det dock :P
<Philip5> tokheller :)
<Philip5> en ny version av plasma är ju på gång också. ett kdenamn utan "k" :D
<Barre> mykoplasma
<Philip5> ja eller bara kort och gott kplasma
<Philip5> någon måtta på nymodigheterna tycker jag det får vara
<itmannen> Kamrater. En vän i nöd. Detta får jag inte till. Det är när jag ska confa en av mina IP-cams. "Säkerhetsinställningarna har blockerat en obetrodd applikation från att köras" Att det är java som trilskas fattar jag.
<itmannen> Jag tycks ha ställt in så det ska funka i säkerhet för FF
<itmannen> Det lär väl knappast hjälpa om jag install chrome och provar
<Philip5> itmannen, det är väl för att java-appen kommer från en osäker källa?
<Philip5> itmannen, kolla här om det hjälper med denna info: https://www.java.com/sv/download/help/error_mixedcode.xml
<itmannen> Tack för tips. Ska testa senare efter LoCo
 * andol har nu köpt en tågbiljett för SJ:s tåg 443...
<andol> Känns tryggt :)
<coolbot95> För att det är HTTPS-porten?
<coolbot95> Eller var det 43?
<HeMan> 43 är whois, 443 är https
<coolbot95> 443 Forbidden är dock även en HTTP-statuskod.
<HeMan> hmm, 417 var den högsta html errorkoden jag hittade
<HeMan> 403 är forbidden
<EAG> nån regex-fena här?
<EAG> verkar som att java.util.regex inte riktigt följer övrig syntax som alla föreslår runt om på nätet
<EAG> jag behöver få fram första och endast första tecknet som återkommer i en sträng..
<coolbot95> Som återkommer?
<EAG> första tecknet ja
<realubot> EAG: Fungerar inte ^ då?
<realubot> EAG: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1223052/how-do-i-find-out-if-first-character-of-a-string-is-a-number
<EAG> nej
<realubot> EAG: Finns många trådar på nätet om detta? Vad är det som inte fungerar?
<EAG> jag får inte utrycket att välja endast det första tecknet
<EAG> den tar alla av samma, eller ingenting
<realubot> EAG: Varför använder du inte substring då?
<EAG> ?
<realubot> EAG: Varför ska du använda regexp? Det finns ju fuktioner för att hitta index 0 i en textsträng.
<EAG> finns det?
<EAG> jag sitter med ett etl-verktyg
<EAG> jag sitter inte o kodar java tyvärr
<realubot> Typ: System.out.println(str.charAt(0))
<realubot> Och loopa alla rader med readline eller något.
<EAG> grejen är att jag måste få fram en regex som endast väljer ett tecken första gången det dyker upp
<realubot> EAG: Vad är det du försöker göra?
<EAG> jag ska få fram första tecknet i en sträng (som råkar komma flertalet ggr igen i samma sträng)
<EAG> implementationen av regex i pentaho pdi verkar inte vara som regex brukar vara i övrigt...
<realubot> indexOf kanske är något?
<EAG> det är inte ren programmering
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<EAG> tack ändå
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-25
<recharge> morrn
<recharge> vill bara säga det att spotify i linuxklient fungerar bra nu när jag kör 64 bitars versionen av ubuntu 14.04. Det var tydligen den där uppgraderinger från 12.04 som strulade till det på något vis...   :)
<recharge> tack, alla inblandade  :)
<andol> Inte för att jag var inblandad, men gött att det löste sig :)
<recharge> Jag tror det var det att jag vid uppgraderingen förut tog bort gamla, föråldrade paket eller något
<NeverW8> Morgon btw
<Coffe> morgon
<larsemil> xerox-skrivare och linux? någon som har erfarenhet. ser bra ut på papperet.
<andol> Skrivarsystem är det straff Gud har gett oss för våra synder.
<larsemil> jag vet.
<larsemil> men xerox hade en flik för linuxdrivers, och sen fanns det .deb filer
<maxjezy> !godmorgon
<larsemil> så det kan vara lite manna från himlen ändå
<NeverW8> Hund: fick nästan hjärtstillestånd imorse när jag hade slut på snus när jag kom till jobbet, som tur finns en kiosk bredvid. #vardagsproblem
<NeverW8> Angående skrivare, tycker ärligt sagt att man ska avverka alla skrivare etc.
<NeverW8> Nu vet jag att det inte skulle gå just nu i tiden, men man kan hoppas.
<Hund> NeverW8: haha
<Hund> Stackars dig. ;)
<Hund> Avveckla skrivare?
<Hund> Jag tycker att man borde avveckla sk dumma skrivare som saknar en egen processor.
<NeverW8> ^det kan jag möjligtvis hålla med om
<Hund> Det är ju dom som ger Linux dåligt rykte.
<NeverW8> Verkligen
<Hund> Även fast det är Microsoft fel att vi har dumma skrivare.
<NeverW8> Låt oss alltid skylla på microsoft
<Hund> haha
<maxjezy> ni är som mc gäng
<larsemil> minecraftgäng?
<NeverW8> ^
<maxjezy> mopedcykel gäng
<Hund> Monstercrust!
<NeverW8> MicroCnus
<Hund> Crust är en bra genre. :)
<NeverW8> Borde byta om mitt nick till något med snus..
<maxjezy> snusk
<NeverW8> MicroCnusk
<Hund> https://youtu.be/-t8rQ8SG4hw?list=PLgumA7WudawATd0qxde0VAP1jDQww87fr
<Hund> Den och mer kaffe så. :D
<maxjezy> satan
<maxjezy> jag har aldrig förstått mig på sån där musik
<Hund> Jaså?
<maxjezy> bara skrik och elände
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Det är musik med känsla.
<Hund> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsrewKgtF9s&index=25&list=PLgumA7WudawATd0qxde0VAP1jDQww87fr
<Hund> Annan svensk musik som är bra.
<Hund> Lite lugnare också. :P
<maxjezy> Nä, det var sista gången jag klicka på dina länkar!
<Hund> hahaha
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wuqqWj_zwo
<Hund> Helt okej. :)
<maxjezy> Ira May tar över där winehouse lämnade
<Hund> Jag kan uppskatta i princip all musik. Även om jag kanske är ganska enformig när jag får välja själv.
<maxjezy> jo det är samma här
<maxjezy> förutom allt för skrikig musik
<Hund> haha
<NeverW8> Mjo, Justin Beaver skriker lite för mycket
<Hund> Nu för tiden är det mest ambient och chillstep jag lyssnar på. :P
<NeverW8> Chillstep är mysigt
<Hund> Ju äldre man blir ju känsligare blir öronen för ljud i överlag tyvärr.
<Hund> https://soundcloud.com/jacoo/jacoo-the-moments-we-sharedi-miss-them-original
<Hund> En norsk liten skit som gjort den där. :P
<maxjezy> den var bra
<Hund> Busted!
<Hund> Du skulle aldrig klicka på en länk från mig.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSNZw-FyYeI
<Hund> Mjae. Inget för mig. :P
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R11SCb1M6co
<Hund> Bara jag som störde mig på att det inte går en sladd till mickarna? :P
<maxjezy> wifi
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag kikar på Yubico.
<Hund> Yubikey.
<Hund> Even.
<maxjezy> ah, vad ska du med den till?
<Hund> Göra mig lite mer säker. :P
<Hund> Man kan använda den med KeepassC.
<maxjezy> jag är sugen på en pistol
<Hund> lol
<maxjezy> om poliser måste ha pistoler för att försvara sig så måste jag verkligen det
<Hund> Okeej. :P
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAD0BtEv6-Q
<maxjezy> lindsey stirling är min favorit
<NeverW8> Från pistoler till Lindesey :P maxjezy kan du skaffa en glock18 som kör ubuntu då?
<maxjezy> jag vill ha en luger
<Hund> Jag vet inte vad jag vill ha.
<Hund> En Glock kanske? :D
<maxjezy> ja, vet man inte vad man vill ha kan glock vara en bra ingångspistol
<Hund> haha
<Hund> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw-o3p4ZMtE
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> jävla amerikaner
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Ammo är väl gratis där.
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> första kommentaren
<maxjezy> bäst
<Hund> Vilken då? :P
<maxjezy> GreekDude997 för 1 månad sedan
<maxjezy>  OMG! The poor kids in Africa could have eaten those bullets.
<maxjezy>  Svara  · 18
<Hund> lol
<maxjezy> Snart har vi väl alla världens terrornätverk här i sverige som ska mörda oss och har man inte en pistol liggandes då är man körd
<NeverW8> Nu börjar det låta farligt..
<NeverW8> Tror vapen skadar mer än vad de gör nytta
<Hund> "Guns dont kill people, people do".
<Hund> :P
<maxjezy> jag vill inte noija upp er i onödam men min intel säger att de redan är här och planerar att störta friheten
<NeverW8> Det har man ju hört förut, men står lite på tväten om det
<Hund> :)
<maxjezy> och vi behöver något likt team america för att stoppa det
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Jag orkar inte bry mig.
<NeverW8> maxjezy: vilka är "dem" och varför ska de "störta friheten"?
<maxjezy> dom hatar frihet
<Hund> Min dator ger mig tillräckligt med problem att oroa mig över. :P
<maxjezy> broadway shows osv
<NeverW8> Vilka är "dem" maxjezy ?
<maxjezy> gay hatar de med
<maxjezy> terroristerna
<maxjezy> och linux hatar de
<NeverW8> Vilka är terroristerna? :P
<NeverW8> lol hatar linux xD
<Hund> Rösterna i hans huvud.
<NeverW8> Säkert windows admins
<Hund> :3
<maxjezy> jo, linux är frihet
<maxjezy> och de hatar frihet
<NeverW8> Har linux på mina servrar, jobbar med linux på jobbet, har en macbook som laptop för arbete och en windowsmaskin som jag spelar på.
<NeverW8> Antar att smaken är som baken :P
<maxjezy> jag har en dator med linux på i sovrummet som jag inte använder mer än kolla banken osv
<maxjezy> annars är allt windows
<Hund> Jag kör bara med Linux.
<NeverW8> Man tar det som passar en, inte hela världen liksom.
<Hund> Även på routern och telefonen.
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Nästa gång jag köper ny TV blir det Linux på den med.
<maxjezy> windows och symbian här
<matachi> Linux <3
<NeverW8> Visst gillar jag linux över det mesta, men kan exempelvis inte spela gta v på en linuxmaskin x) etc. etc.
<Hund> Då ger man fan i att spela det då!
<Hund> :D
<NeverW8> Symbian var länge sedan man hörde om
<NeverW8> Hund: det är väldigt roligt :P men spelar massa annat också när jag har tid, så föredrar att slippa krångla
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> Jag spelar bara moddat Minecraft. :P
<NeverW8> Det har jag också gjort en gång i tiden
<maxjezy> jag lirar tomb rider nu
<Hund> När var en gång i tiden?
<maxjezy> raider
<Hund> :D
<NeverW8> Hund: typ när det var alpha/beta på spelet, 2010 kanske eller så
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Då har det hänt lite sedan dess. :P
<NeverW8> Intressant: http://monica-at-mozilla.blogspot.com.au/2015/05/tracking-protection-for-firefox-at-web.html
<maxjezy> bättre grafik?
<NeverW8> Tror jag skapade det andra texture-pack någonsin för det x)
<NeverW8> Hörde om Marcus från någon kontakts kontakt eller så, när han lämnade king
<NeverW8> (de som gjorde candy crush=
<Hund> Hm? :P
<NeverW8> Notch, skaparen av minecraft
<NeverW8> marcus :P
<NeverW8> heter han inte så?
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Jo. :P
<Hund> Men jag fattade inte vad du pratade om. :P
<NeverW8> Inte lätt när det är svårt
<NeverW8> skyller på måndag
<keefa> någon här som kan hjälpa till med powershell script ?
<NeverW8> lol
 * NeverW8 kastar gnome-terminal i huvudet på keefa 
<NeverW8> keefa: sådan fråga som molin skulle fråga i sådan här kanal :P
<Hund> Wow
<NeverW8> Verkligen Hund
<Amoz> powershell... är inte det windows-only? O.o
<Hund> Yes
<Hund> Windows PowerShell.
<Amoz> Hund, ser du "Microsoft-related techsupport" nånstans i topic?
<Hund> Nog kan man väl fråga allt, lite oväntat att göra sig besväret att joina den här kanalen och fråga dock. :P
<keefa> dont feed the trolls
<NeverW8> :P
<NeverW8> maxjezy: btw, vart var din intel ifrån? man blir ju orolig när man hör sådant
<NeverW8> Terrorister eller vad du nu sa, sen har vi ju våra fina ryssar
<NeverW8> för eller senare kommer ryssarna x)
<NeverW8> IS är ju också intressanta..
<Hund> NeverW8: Du dödade kanalen igen. :P
<NeverW8> Gjorde jag Hund :(
<NeverW8> Så.. mycket på jobbet idag Hund ?
<Hund> Om du med jobbar menar att stå hemma och kolla när mattläggaren ordnar badrummet, så ja. Tokstressigt! :P
<Hund> NeverW8: ^
<Hund> jobbet*
<NeverW8> Pensionär :P
<andreas_> hej, när man bygger paket från ett SVN repo, vad är föredraget versionsnummer? versionen är 1.20 och revisionsnumret har jag inte än
<andreas_> ska använda dch
<Hund> andreas_: Nyaste? :P
<Hund> NeverW8: Snorvalp!
<NeverW8> Hund: you and.. you and me
<NeverW8> :D
<Hund> ;D
<NeverW8> !getAge Hund
<NeverW8> 103
<andreas_> Hund, tänkte mer på att det kommer byggas från svn då och då, så då vill jag nog ha rev numret med i paketet
<Hund> NeverW8: Hur gammal är du själv? :P
<Hund> andreas_: Ah.
<NeverW8> Inte 103 iaf Hund :P
<Hund> Jag gissar på 10!
<NeverW8> lol
<andol> andreas_: Verkar vara konvesation att när paket byggs från källkodsrepo att på plocka med datumet i paketversionen
<andol> andreas_: Följande borde ge dig några exempel: dpkg --list | grep -i git
<andreas_> ok tack!
<andol> andreas_: Verkar iofs finnas både varianter baserade på datum och/eller revisionnummer
<andol> andreas_: Däremot så verkar man vilja sätta något "riktigt" versionnummer först
<andol> andreas_: Ser du även att de i vissa fall separar med + samt i vissa fall med ~. Bekant med skillnaden?
<andreas_> andol, nej faktiskt inte, vad är skillnaden?
<andreas_> jag tänkte sätta 1.20+svn20150525
<andol> andreas_: + höjer versionumret medan ~ sänker versionnumret.
<andol> andreas_: Att använda +svndatum är alltså rätt ifall 1.20 är en tidigare släppt version, medan du hellre vill ha 1.20~svndatum ifall 1.20 är en ännu inte släppt version.
<andol> Att få sådana detaljer rätt spelar främst roll framöver, så att det blir rätt när/om man uppgraderar till en nyare release, så att pakethanteraren då vad som är ett nyare paket eller ej.
<andreas_> andol, aha! 1.20 är inte släppt
<andreas_> tack för den infon
<andreas_> då kör jag med 1.20~svn20150525
<andol> Jupp :)
<NeverW8> Hund: jag är åtminstone äldre än slackware :P vilket var min första distro på tal om inget
 * HeMan är äldre än Version 6 UNIX...
<NeverW8> Nä om man ska ta en aw efter jobbet.. för de som bor i stockholms området är välkomna
<Linda^> NeverW8: Såå.. efter midnatt?
<Hund> NeverW8: Wow. ;)
<Hund> HeMan är gammal som gatan. ;D
<andol> Hund: Jupp :P
<Hund> :D
 * larsemil är yngre än andol
 * Barre är lika många som andol
<Spookan> Hej på er. Det var ett tag sen.
<cowbacon> hej Spookan
<molgrum> min 14.04 LTS säger att den inte behöver dkms längre, det låter lite farligt att ta bort den eller är det safe?
<Philip5> molgrum: om du inte längre har några kernelmoduler som använder dkms för installation installerade så behövs ju inte dkms
<Barre> min 14.04 har inte den installerad
<molgrum> ok tack
<matachi> vad är dkms?
<Barre> matachi: ett sätt att dynamiskt skapa kernel-moduler som inte ligger med i linux-kernelns källkodsträd (eller vad man skall kalla det). Ofta är det någon hårdvara som kräver, vanligen grafikkort
<matachi> Barre: aha
<larsemil> virtualbox också.
<Hund> God kväll.
<Philip5> guten abend
<Hund> Är du fortfarande vaken Philip5?
<Philip5> jajamensan fattas bara
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Philip5> vi vill se Linda^ vinka! vi vill se Linda^ vinka....
<Philip5> kom igen Linda^, kom igen...
<Philip5> ge mig ett L, ge mig ett I, ge mig ett N, ge mig ett D, ge mig ett A... vad blir det Linda^!
 * Linda^ vinkar inte
<Philip5> :P
<Linda^> Du missade ^ dessutom
<Philip5> buuu för Linda^
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> troode det var ett tyst ^
<Linda^> buuu för Philip!
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> Linda^: märks det att jag har tråkigt?
<Linda^> Nä
<Linda^> vad menar du?
<Linda^> :p
<Philip5> hehe, borde egentligen gå och lägga mig
<Philip5> kände bara för något barnsligt först
<Hund> ew:D
<Hund> -ew
<Hund> lol
<Linda^> Philip5: "kände för" pfft.
<Linda^> Du är ju alltid barnslig!
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> jag är ju bara 14 år
<Linda^> Ålder är väl ingen ursäkt. SKäms!
<Philip5> hehe
<Linda^> Ungefär som "jag var full"
<Linda^> :p
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Något Philip5 skyller på varje helg.
<Linda^> :p
<Philip5> jag var ung och dum
<Philip5> igår...
<Linda^> Du är alltid ung och dum kom vi väl fram till? :)
<Philip5> mer dum än ung nu för tiden
<Philip5> och mer så för var dag
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-26
<larsemil> seriöst, vad är det för fel:
<larsemil> du -sh * | grep G
<larsemil> 8,0G    kern.log
<larsemil> 2,7G    kern.log.1
<larsemil> 8,7G    syslog.1
<andol> Gissar sagda filer torde kunna innehålla en ledtråd eller två?
<larsemil> jo, men kollade jag bakåt så hittade jag inget. de var ju ganska så stora...
<larsemil> får se om det återkommer
<senate> larsemil: sorta och kolla vilket meddelande som kommer flest gånger
<senate> nått i stil med... awk '{ print substr($0, index($0,$6)) }' kern.log | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr | head
<larsemil> orkar inte nu, tog bort filerna. behövde kunna jobba
<larsemil> de växer inte igen nu iaf
<senate> aight ;)
<NeverW8> Gud mitt huvud, vissa dagar x)
<NeverW8> Tisdagar framförallt
<andol> NeverW8: Låter som att det blev AW igår? :)
<NeverW8> andol: det stämmer rätt bra, det matchar mitt huvud rätt bra.
<NeverW8> vänta vad har jag missat, Linda^ bara skriver aw försök långt efter jag slutat jobba
<NeverW8> "långt"
<Whiskey> Någon som är bra på bash eller?
<NeverW8> Whiskey: vad behöver du hjälp med?
<Whiskey> en if fråga
<NeverW8> shoot
<Whiskey> om klockan är mellan 23:50 och 24:00 gör detta
<Whiskey> crontab är enkelt men i ett bash script vetefan
<NeverW8> Man kan säkert göra det lite fult med att sätta en variabel för den tiden det ska köras
<Whiskey> jo men timestamp går ju alltid sätta
<Whiskey> men hur kör du between
<NeverW8> bacon = 23:50     if $bacon = $(date +%blabla)
<NeverW8> Det där är ett extremt fult sätt att göra det på x)
<NeverW8> Hur ska skriptet köras? och vad ska den göra?
<Whiskey> + går på vad
<Whiskey> min eller sek?
<NeverW8> eller, du skulle ju kunna köra 'at' iofs
<Whiskey> enklare med TCL :D
<NeverW8> "echo "ls -l" | at 07:00"
<NeverW8> med date +% så kan du sätta timme, minut, datum, år.. etc
<Whiskey> jag har ett bash script som går varje minut
<Whiskey> men sen har jag denna då som ska tömma en logfil mellan 23:50 och 24:00 tänkte jag
<NeverW8> Varför vill du inte köra med crontab för?
<NeverW8> Rätt smidigt annat :P
<NeverW8> Fixa ditt script med whatnot (echo > /path/to/log) sen din crontab borde se ut typ såhär: 50 23 * * * sh /path/to/script hue
<Whiskey> va fan
<Whiskey> if [[ $(date +%H) -eq 23 -a $(date +%M) -gt 49 ]] ; then <-- stämmer det
<Whiskey> aa gt större en 49 och eq är såklart equal :D
<NeverW8> date för hour och minut kan vara date +'%H:%M' så du vet
<Whiskey> ser bra ut det ovan :D
<NeverW8> if $(date +'%H:%M') = 23:50 :P
<Whiskey> :P
<Whiskey> NeverW8: det kommer aldrig funka
<Whiskey> det ska ju vara mellan 23:50 och 24:00
<Whiskey> if [[date +'%H:%M' -gt 23:49 ]] ; then <-- vet inte om det funkar
<Whiskey> bara att testa ju
<maxjezy> NeverW8, ja, tid är pengar.
<Whiskey> NeverW8: går inte så bra för dig: http://ideone.com/SAn8n9
<NeverW8> huh
<NeverW8> ah Whiskey vänta så fixar jag ihop något, ge mig två sekunder
<NeverW8> så, Whiskey  http://pastebin.com/uBFtdAxe
<NeverW8> det där är ett koncept bara, du kan använde det
<NeverW8> Så om det går igenom , echo > /path/to/log.log , annars (else) echo "not the time" eller något
<NeverW8> Om du inte vill att det ska printas så kör typ echo /dev/null
<NeverW8> med >
<molgrum> vad är skillnaden mellan debian/changelog version, debian/control Standards-Version och debian/source/format?
<andol> molgrum: De versionerna som anges i debian/changelog är versionerna för själva paketet/programmet
<molgrum> format verkar vara något standardiserat?
<andol> Gällande de övriga två: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Standards-Version, https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#sourcef
<molgrum> 3.0 (quilt) står det i guiden
<andol> I korthet beskriver de vilka regler som gäller för packeteting, vad som gäller när paketet byggs, etc.
<molgrum> hmm
<molgrum> jag läste faktiskt den texten och blev inte klokare :(
<molgrum> men jag antar att format ska vara 3.0 (quilt) efter lite googling
<andol> Jo, i regel är det det man använder idag, och spelar egentligen bara roll ifall du inkluderar patchar som modifierar programmets källkod.
<molgrum> den andra länken besvarade det ja :)
<Linda^> NeverW8: Kallar du en kvart "långt efter"? :P
<NeverW8> Linda^: ja verkligen, om man är på jobbet 6:30 och jobbar nonstop utan lunch tills runt 4 så är det långt efter
<NeverW8> :)
<Linda^> NeverW8: Men det är ju knappast mitt fel va? Svarade dessutom bara på din fråga :( IRcar du inte EFTER ARBETSTID menar du?!
<NeverW8> Linda^: Sällan i denna kanal :P bara under viktig arbetstid jag kan slösa på sådant här x)
<Linda^> NeverW8: Haha
<NeverW8> Linda^: om du jobbar midnatt, vad jobbar du som då? Noc tekniker? Bartender? Hund 's privata snus-avhållare?
<Linda^> NeverW8: Oh, cred för att du inte skrev "VÅRDEN???!" :P
<Linda^> Jag jobbar på ett dygnetruntsäkerhetsföretag
<Linda^> Mer vill jag inte säga :)
<NeverW8> Oh my
<Linda^> Men hoppsan. Nu måste jag dra. Börjar ju 16 :p
<NeverW8> Biffen Linda^
<Barre> NSA alltså
<Barre> :)
<NeverW8> Barre: känns som man klagar på dem minst en gång i veckan :P
<NeverW8> Plottwist, Linda^ jobbar för nsa.
<NeverW8> Hon vet allt om oss, allt..
<Amoz> NeverW8, hon vet inte färgen på mina underkläder...
<andol> Amoz: Ähh, alla vet ju att du kör med orange undertill.
<Amoz> andol, schh, framhäver konturerna bättre ju O_O
<Linda^> NeverW8: Nästan allt!
<Amoz> Linda^, you know nothing!
<Amoz> ...Jon snow...
<Hund> Men om man vet att man inte vet något så vet man väl ändå något? Hur kan man då veta att man inte vet något?
<Linda^> Amoz: But Jon knows everything!
<maxjezy> Jahapp, vad tycker ni om tiggarna då? :)
<senate> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article20859233.ab
<senate> någon som inte tycker om dom iaf
<Hund> Med risk för ett peta på ett känsligt ämne, men vad är grejen med att tigga? Tjänar dom så bra på det eller?
<senate> tydligen. omsätter ju miljoner säger polisen
<senate> http://www.tv2.no/a/3856638
<senate> dock nått år gammal. men dom tjänar nog inte sämre idag
<maxjezy> ingen här tigger nog så ingen känner nog sig känslig
<einand> tja, det vet vi förstås inte
<senate> jag tigger kunskap av google
<senate> varje dag
<einand> hum.. funderar på att stoppa in datum framför loggen på irrsi
<einand> tar visserligen mera plats, men lättare vid /lastlog
<senate> einand: https://github.com/irssi/irssi/commit/ac5aebb91f2743326015d0f790a383767cbf7115
<senate> kan vara nått?
<senate> slipper du se datum annars
<einand> fungera visst inte
<einand> måste jag updatera irrsi kanske
<Hund> Irssi. Vad är det för påhitt? :P
<senate> nu måste jag köra en version på dig när du släpper en sån korkad kommentar :D
<senate> är weechat bra då?
<einand> vilken version hade jag
<einand> så, nu pratar min raspberry pi wifi
<senate> einand: gjorde version på Hund :)
<senate> [23:39] [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from einand: irssi v0.8.15
<Hund> senate: Haha! Jag gillar Weechat. Jag minns ärligt talar inte varför jag valde Weechat framför Irssi dock.
<senate> einand: verkar finnas en 0.8.18
<senate> jag har också 0.8.15. den kom 2010 o_O
<Hund> Woot
<Hund> Dags att uppdatera? :P
<senate> undra varför den inte har uppdaterat automatiskt i upgrade
<senate> 0.8.17 finns om du kör testing
<senate> annars får man nog kompilera själv
<einand> orksa starta om irrsi för sånt
<einand> 23:47:47 -!- Irssi: Client: irssi 0.8.15 (20100403 1617)
<einand> betyder det att min är ifrån 2010?
<Hund> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/05/kubuntu-project-lead-asked-to-step-down-by-ubuntu-community-council
<Hund> Woot
<senate> einand: japp
<senate> v0.8.15 2010-04-03
<senate> ungefär lika illa som eggdrop
<senate> :P
<maxjezy> varför väljer man irssi?
<maxjezy> einand, varför väljer du irssi?
<senate> för den är bättre än BitchX :)
<senate> weechat såg dock intressant ut
<senate> men den fanns inte när jag börja irca
<senate> och har inte dödat min screen jättemånga gånger de senaste 15 åren :D
<senate> hade jag varit en yngre generation kanske det hade varit tmux weechat istället för screen irssi
 * Linda^ dldar senates screen
<Linda^> oj
<Linda^> dödar*
<maxjezy> jag kör irssi för att vara lite extra häftig när jag irkkar offentligt
<maxjezy> alla häftiga kör mIRC
<maxjezy> det är classic och alla älskar det
<maxjezy> jag har inte råd så jag kör HexChat
<maxjezy> Linda^, vad kör du
<maxjezy> aha away
<Linda^> maxjezy: alltid awat
<Linda^> away
<maxjezy> är det så du känner?
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-27
<Linda^> Nej, det är så jag är.
<maxjezy> djupt!
<senate> :)
<senate> ssh linda@linda.se 'killall -9 screen'
<Linda^> senate: :p
<senate> :)
<senate> nä nu kastar jag in handduken
<senate> godnatt
<maxjezy> då var det bara jag kvar
<recharge> morrn
<larsemil> och för alla som gått i flera dagar och undrat vad som fick min dator att krasha så var det nouveau. har bytt till en proprietär driver nu så alla glada utom min foliehatt
<andol> larsemil: Ähh, sådant kan man ju alltid lösa med lite terapi..
<Hund> larsemil: Har den fria drivaren någonsin fungerat? :O
<larsemil> mjae. den lurade mig att tro det iaf.
<Hund> Jag hade gärna kört med den om den fungerat bra.
<Spookan> larsemil: Har du en foliehatt!? Vad avis jag blev nu. :P
<larsemil> Spookan: :)
<Hund> Man kunde köpa foliehattar på deviantART förut.
<andol> gusnan: Av någon anledning verkar den server där http://ubuntu-se.org/ körs inte kunna prata nätverk med varesig mxcluster1.one.com eller mxcluster2.one.com, varpå dina forum-notiferingar ser ut att ha bouncat sedan i söndags.
<gusnan> andol: hmmmm...
<andol> gusnan: Kan vara specifikt för det nätverk sagda server på. Testade lite snabbt ifrån annat håll, och därifrån hade jag inga problem att prata smtp med mxcluster1 och mxcluster2.
<gusnan> andol: Jag skall höra med supporten.
<andol> gusnan: Så här ser det ut nätverksmässigt, utifall att du vill vidarebefodra till support - http://hastebin.com/okuceyunem.txt
<gusnan> andol: Tackar - Det kan nog vara användbart.
<gusnan> andol: ok, dom är notifierade. Jag hojtar till om dom kommer någon intressant info.
<gusnan> s/kommer/kommer med/
<molgrum> någon som vet om man kan köra ett bash-skript efter att dpkg-buildpackage är klar med kompilering och sånt? jag behöver ändra i filhierarkin
<molgrum> i paketet
<andol> molgrum: Låter som något du borde kunna stöka om med i debian/rules
<molgrum> jag testade det men no dice :/
<molgrum> lade till mitt script efter kompileringen
<andol> molgrum: I sådant fall tror jag inte att du testat hela vägen. Givet att du gör Rätt ska det inte vara några problem att flytta runt filer i det katalogträd som paketbyggandet jobbar med.
<molgrum> nej du har nog rätt, jag måste gå den svåra vägen
<molgrum> dvs lägga in dh_ kommandon själv
<andol> molgrum: Var ett tag sedan jag grävde i de där detaljerna, men annars så är ju Philip5 kanalens seniora paketerare. Synd bara att han gick offline för en liten stund  sen.
<molgrum> aha, ska försöka få tag på honom då :)
<andol> Han brukar dyka upp på nytt :)
<andol> Nej, dags att stiga av pendeln.
<andol> *poof*
<molgrum> Philip5: jag hörde att du är bra på paketering :) behöver köra ett skript efter att dpkg-buildpackage har byggt allt och lagt filerna i debian/, skriptet kopierar vissa filer till etc och så
<molgrum> jag natar att debian/rules är det jag ska göra något med
<molgrum> antar*
<molgrum> och även få med dom i paketet
<molgrum> skriptet klarar nämligen av att kopiera en fil, men den dyker inte upp i paketet
<molgrum> eftersom den filen är utanför byggträdet
<molgrum> :(
<maxjezy> Prutt!
<hplc> hur kan man mäta tiden inladdningen av en webbsida tar i browsern?
<senate> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/page-load-time/fploionmjgeclbkemipmkogoaohcdbig
<senate> om du inte gör det från serversidan med typ php eller med plugin till apache/nginx
<hplc> nja enbart client och för att se vilken skillnad ändringar i en fysisk proxy gör
<hplc> bättre hastighet? sämre hastighet?, etc, och kanske runt 1000 tester
<senate> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/website-load-speed-performace-testing-tools.html
<hplc> tack :)
<senate> httperf verkar ju vara nått
<hplc> hmm det är ju server relaterat
<hplc> p.g.a en bekant som klagar över extremt seg inladdning av webbsidor vill jag veta allt från klientens sida
<hplc> t.ex, www.nordea.se tar mig 2889 millisekunder totalt att ladda in sidan från början till slut
<hplc> för hans del kan det vara mer än 10 000 ms
<hplc> så, var är felet och hur mycket kan förändras?, för att få svar behöver jag siffror och grafer, jag kan inte "skjuta från höften"
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-28
<Peyam> hej, farobror peyam här
<Peyam> salam
<Amoz> Peyam, salami
<Peyam> salam salam
<Amoz> salami salami
<Hund> 100 år sedan man åt salami.
<Philip5> Hund: men du har ju varit lathund i 99 år och bara Hund ett kort tag så nu blir det andra bullar ;)
<Guest38608> salamipizza med tabasco på är fint det.
<Amoz> maxcheesy påminner mig om triplecheese på max
<maxcheesy> Amoz, du äter väl inte på halal-max?
<maxcheesy> köpt tre ost skivor, svenskt kött och bröd och lite jalapenos och dissa max hamburgare
<swecarp> Philip5:  vad äe detta hemma sjuk???
<Amoz> maxcheesy, asnice ju
<larsemil> hmm
<Philip5> larsemil: vad menar du med att störa tystnaden så där bara?!?!
<larsemil> flåt!
<Philip5> du får säga 21 ave maria som bot
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5 hur är det
<Philip5> swecarp: bara bra... käkar lite och tittar på nyheterna. själv då?
<swecarp> fint här slappar lite läste att det är lite tumult i kubuntuvärlden
<Philip5> jasså? har jag missat. men så följer jag inte vad som händer i den gemenskapen
<recharge> jag har en undring... - varför gör man sluten kod av open source?
<recharge> eller, det kanske inte funkar så?
<recharge> funderar eftersom en del program i ubuntu kostar
<swecarp> lite top figurer lämnar gemenskapen hittar inte nyheten nu men ska kollla vidare och länka till de
<Philip5> recharge:  beror ju på vilken licens man använder om man ens får göra det slutet. man kan ju skapa stängd kod och köra på öppen kod
<Philip5> swecarp: gör det. vore kul att läsa
<gusnan> Philip5: antagligen detta: http://www.jonobacon.org/2015/05/27/isupportcommunity/
<recharge> så ubuntu kör inte på linux licens? Philip5. Eller blandar jag ihop unix med linux?
<gusnan> Jag har ingen mer direkt länk dock...
<Philip5> recharge: allt som är ubuntu är ju inte samma sak och behöver inte ha samma licenser
<Philip5> recharge: linux i sig är ju bara kärnan och den är ju en bråkdel av allt som snurrar i ett ubuntu-system
<recharge> okej, Philip5. Men det måste ju finnas en grundläggande licens?
<recharge> okej, då förstår jag Philip5
<recharge> tack  :)
<swecarp> Philip5:  kolla på länken gusnan postade
<Hund> LOL
<Philip5> alltså om man skriver något i kärnan och använder dess kod så måste man anpassa sin kod efter den licensen. skriver man ett program som bara körs på kärnan men inte använder den i sig så kan man ju ha vilken licens man vill
<Philip5> gusnan: tack
<Hund> Jag måste ha dyslexi eller något. Jag har alltid trott att gusnan hetat gunsan. :D
<gusnan> PFFFF! :)
<Hund> haha
<Philip5> Hund: tycker du gusnan är så feminin?! ;)
<recharge> det mesta i linux görs väl i python?
<Hund> Philip5: Alla framstår väl som feminin när du är här Philip5 !
<Hund> recharge: Det är väldigt blandat.
<Hund> Olika språk är bra för olika saker.
<recharge> okej
<recharge> Tack för svar  :)
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-29
<recharge> morrn
<kes0> Morrn
<Hund> Mors
<recharge> Mors dag är väl på söndag?
<Hund> Japp.
<Hund> Hela dagen till och med. :P
<recharge> oj oj.. hur ska DET gå?
<recharge> hehe
<Hund> Den som lever han får se.
<NeverW8> Fredag.. :3
<Hund> Yay
<NeverW8> tog liksom bara fem dagar
<Hund> Jävligt omoget att bara ha en fredag tycker jag.
<Hund> Det borde minst vara 5 fredgar i veckan.
<NeverW8> Man kan ju tycka det :P
<NeverW8> Hmm, finns verkligen inget sätt att få google hangouts grupper in i terminalen :/
<NeverW8> Prövade bitlbee eller vad det nu heter, men får inte upp grupper där, någon som har något tips?
<andol> Bygga egen klient? :)
<NeverW8> andol: får kanske göra det
<NeverW8> :P
<NeverW8> Vet inte hur man skulle bära sig åt dock, mestadels för att gtalk inte fungerar med grupper. Möjligt att man kanske kan använda något "google permission" och ta kontroll över kontot och skriva därigenom.. men det låter inte så säkert.
<NeverW8> Hmm, varför klipps min text i irssi :S
<NeverW8> Någon pythonlib kanske har svaret på min fråga
<andol> NeverW8: Det finns en generell irc-begränsning på hur långa meddelanden kan vara, så allt därefter klipps/försvinner. Finnns en rätt praktiska irssi-plugin  splitlong.pl som automatiska delar upp för långa meddelanden i flera meddelanden. Tyvärr verkar irssi.org ha haft sönder sin DNS, så blir lite lurigt att ladda hem den pluginen just nu.
<NeverW8> alright, ska kolla andol
<NeverW8> Många av dessa perl plugins är så konstigt skriva och en del är sönder..
<NeverW8> Slutat att en själv fått skriva om dem många gånger
 * andol har använt splitlong.pl i många år utan problem.
<andol> Google-cachen to the rescue :)
<andol> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:pxTR1WhVzDAJ:scripts.irssi.org/scripts/splitlong.pl+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk
<NeverW8> Hehe :P
<NeverW8> Eller om man ska skriva det i C kanske.. hmm
 * Hund kallar andol och Barre till öråd.
<Hund> Eller ja, vem som nu kan hjälpa mig. :P
<Hund> Jag funderar på att skaffa Bahnhofs VPN-tjänst. Men jag har ju en server här hemma med. Hur löser man det?
<Hund> Dom står bakom en router dvs.
<Hund> Bah! Har folk eller liv eller? :(
<Linda^> Hund: visst är det sjukt+
<Linda^> Hur vågar dom liksom
<Hund> Mhm! DÃ¥lig stil.
<Hund> Ansvaret ligger på dig nu Linda^.
<Philip5> Hund: vad skulle din svenskalärare sagt om den där meningen??
<Linda^> Hund: Men jag ska iväg till jobb strax! :o
<Philip5> Linda^: neeeej, stanna hos osss
<Linda^> Philip5: Vem ska jobba då?
<Linda^> vava?
<Philip5> Linda^: din body double
<Hund> Philip5: Viken mening?
<Linda^> Oh I wish I had one
<Philip5> Hund: [21:16] <Hund> Bah! Har folk eller liv eller? :(
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Ett liv
<Hund> Nöjd?
<Hund> Eller
<Hund> Haha
<Linda^> Philip5: Ska vi pika så heter det faktiskt svensklärare!
<Hund> Nu ser jag.
<Philip5> nej nu ska vi tänka på meningsbyggnad och börja om från början ;)
<Philip5> Linda^: precis... kollade om ni var med
<Linda^> Philip5: Nice try! Nu måste du, precis som Hund, börja om!
<Linda^> Gör om, gör rätt!
<Hund> Philip5 är bara avundsjuk för att dom inte uppfunnit läraryrket när han var ung.
<Philip5> Linda^: bara för att vi är det svaga könet som vi gör sådana där fel
<Linda^> Inga ursäkter!
<Philip5> jopp, blir så när man skriver med könet
<Hund> Hmm
<Philip5> hehe
<Linda^> Det tog mig två timmar att komma hem i morse, med pendeln. Jag hoppas att det inte tar lika lång tid att åka till jobbet :o
<Hund> Stackars liten. :D
<Philip5> det är nog ingen idé att du åker och jobbar
<Hund> Nä
<Hund> Stanna hemma och lär dig kvantfysik eller något.
<Linda^> hah
<Linda^> men då åker nån av er och jobbar åt mig?
<Linda^> ASBRA!
<Linda^> Nä, den tystnaden.. visste att jag inte kunde lita på er. Så nu gör jag mig i ordning och drar strax till jobbet! Härrå!
<Philip5> Linda^: nej vi är inte att lita på
<Linda^> Philip5: Det visste jag redan. Tur att jag tog mig till jobbet.
<Hund> Linda^: IRC på jobbet? Sicken lyx.
<Linda^> Hund: Yes, det är lyxigt att vara jag!
<Philip5> Linda^: betalt för att sitta och chattra på irc
<Linda^> Klart
<Philip5> Hund: kollade du på kung fury igår?
<Linda^> Philip5: Varför frågar du inte om jag såg den igår?
<Philip5> Linda^: nä för du jobbar ;)
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Nä
<Philip5> Linda^: man ska inte störa den som jobbar ;)
<Hund> Vad är det?
<Linda^> Philip5: Jag såg den igår! Bitch :(
<Philip5> Hund: va?
<Linda^> Se.. Hund vet inte ens vad det är
<Philip5> Linda^: var du en av dem som gav pengar till projektet?
<Linda^> SÃ¥ nu ka du prata om den, med Hund, som inte sett den!
<Hund> Jag har inte haft TV på 10 år.
<Linda^> Hund: Den finns på internet! Svtplay
<Philip5> Hund: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72RqpItxd8M
<Hund> Jag läser inga nyheter och lyssnar aldrig på radio.
<Philip5> Hund: snubben gjorde först den där trailern och sedan crowd sourcade han och sa att om han fick in pengar så skulle han göra den till en hel långfilm
<Hund> Ah. Jag trodde det var ett spel. :P
<Linda^> långfilm... 35 minuter ..
<Philip5> Hund: så fick han in pengar med råge och så har han nu gjort en 30 min film som visades igår. nu håller han på att skriva manus till en hel långfilm
<Hund> Haha okej. :D
<Philip5> Linda^: 35 min-filmen är ju bara ett steg på vägen
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Långfilm på 35 min.
<Hund> Skapligt!
<Philip5> Hund: och killen som gör den bor i umeå :D
<Hund> Tur man kunde kolla på den hemma så folk kunde pausa och gå på toa osv.
<Linda^> Jaha!
<Linda^> Jag hoppas den inte blir längre
<Philip5> Hund: och spelar själv huvudrållen
<Linda^> herregud, det var det värsta jag någonsin sett! Haha
<Hund> Aha
<Hund> Jag får kika på den sen.
<Linda^> Scenen med björn gustafsson dock...!
<Linda^> :DDD
<Philip5> Linda^: den var ju askul... driver med massa actionserier från 80-talet utan att bli så där hahaha
<Linda^> Jo, jag vet. Jag såg den!
<Linda^> Men ändå
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> Men typ, så jävla kass att den blir bra? Bättre?
<Philip5> Hund: han hackar tiden för att resa tillbaka och döda hitler eller Kung Führer som han kallar sig
<Hund> :D
<Philip5> Linda^: den är ju medvetet så kass så det blir bra och det bara haglar flirtar till de som såg serierna på den tiden och hade de där prylarna
<Philip5> Hund: och david hasselhoff sjunger ledmotivet till filmen :D
<Linda^> han pratar även med kung fury
<Linda^> i bilen
<Hund> Han lär ju vara hundra år nu.
<Hund> Knight Rider kollade man jämt på när det sändes. :D
<Philip5> Hund: och är också med i en roll där han spelar bilen som kung fury kör som är som kitt i night rider men heter hoff 9000 :D
<Hund> Haha
<Linda^> Jag hatade night rider
<Philip5> Hund: kul att en kille från umeå har fått ihop allt det här
<Hund> Sverige är inte att underskatta.
<Hund> Vi är ju störst på metal och popmusik.
<Philip5> Hund: när han gjorde trailern så efterlyste han folk som ville hoppa på projektet och hjälpa till och han fick 14000 mail från folk som ville göra olika grejer
<Hund> Haha
<Philip5> så det är ju nästan lite som open source filmen... den är också gratis att ladda hem och finns på youtube
<Hund> Coolt!
<Hund> Då ska jag kolla på den ikväll.
<Hund> Jag kollar alltid på Youtube via Kodi på mitt mediacenter.
<Philip5> nu skriver han på manus för långfilmen tillsammans med en finsk kille som annars skriver manus och storys till datorspel. istället för någon som annars skriver manus för film så de ska få något eget
<Hund> Okej. :D
<Philip5> betner har också en roll som tysk soldat :)
<Hund> Jag kan ana en viss entusiasm från Philip5.
<Hund> :p
<Philip5> haha
<Philip5> ja den är så bisarr så den är bra
<Philip5> så sjuk
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Har inte du koll på nätverk osv Philip5?
<Philip5> sin city gjordes ju lite på samma sätt. massa green screen och i liten studio
<Hund> Aha
<Philip5> beror på vad om nätverk
<Hund> Jag kollade aldrig på den.
<Hund> Jag vet inte om du såg det jag skrev om VPN innan?
<Philip5> nope
<Hund> Jag funderar på att skaffa VPN via Bahnhof. Men jag har ju min server bakom routern. Så jag vet inte vad man gör?
<Philip5> vad ska du ha vpn till?
<Hund> Jag vill ju gärna komma åt min server utanför mitt nätverk. :P
<Hund> Kul?
<Philip5> du bör ju ha vpn kopplad till något eller tvärt om. du kan ju ha servern ändå
<Hund> Hm
<Philip5> vpn kan ju vara en säker tunnel till något annat bara
<Philip5> som ligger på vissa portar
<Hund> Det stod på deras hemsida att det inte fungerade. Då var det löst. :P
<Philip5> man kan ju använda dem på olika sätt
<Philip5> du kan ju tunnla all trafik genom den
<Hund> Okej. :p
<Hund> Nä. Nu ska jag sova.
<Linda^> Hund ska sova, men Philip går offline :P
<Hund> Haha
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-30
<Hund> Hm
<Hund> Skulle kolla på Kung Fury men videon har inte gjorts tillgänglig i mitt land..
<Linda^> Var bor du? :o
<Linda^> lilla hund
<Hund> Linda^: Sverige
<Linda^> Hund: Ljug inte.
<Hund> Haha
<Linda^> Det funkar alldeles utmärkt att se den.. här i Sverige!
<Linda^> Så du ljuger om antingen var du bor, eller att du försökte titta på den :P
<Linda^> I alla fall. PRova svtplay! Nu ska jag sova. Godnatt!
<Hund>  Aldrig SVT!
<Hund> Den sidan är blockerad.
<Linda^> Men skit i det då :(
<Hund> God natt! :D
<NeverW8> Lördag utan öl, är en lördag utan öl. Tur att jag har öl.
<Hund> Så länge man har kaffe klarar man sig.
<NeverW8> Har bara öl och jordnötter här..
<NeverW8> och snus såklart
<NeverW8> :)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Kaffe och choklad här. :P
<Hund> Ska snart göra tårtbotten. När jag fått tillbaka orken att orka livet typ. :D Så sjukt trött idag.
<NeverW8> Mjo samma här, ändå sitter jag med laptopen på söder med några öl
<NeverW8> :)
<Hund> Okej. :D
<Hund> Från det ena till det andra. Vet någon vart man kan hitta teman till Pentadactyl?
<Hund> Jag kör med Solarized nu, men det blir konstig kontrast med den ljusa webben.
<NeverW8> :P
<Hund> Kanske ska orka göra ett eget.
<NeverW8> :)
<NeverW8> Kan det aldrig sluta regna :O
<Hund> Skönt med regn. :D
<NeverW8> Spöregnar på söder -.-
<Hund> Stackars liten!
<Hund> Hört talas om regnkläder?
<Hund> :D
<NeverW8> Har en bombajacka, typ det..
<Philip5> Hund: har du kollat på kung fury än då? :D
<Hund> Pfft
<Hund> Jag fick inte.
<Hund> Dom tillåter inte svenskar att se den på YT.
<Philip5> Hund: den finns på svt play
<Hund> SVT har jag blockerat.
<NeverW8> :P
<NeverW8> LÃ¥ter som en annan
<Philip5> hehe
 * NeverW8 kastar tv licensen ut genom fönstret
<Philip5> Hund: http://www.svt.se/kung-fury/
<NeverW8> Undrar om jag kan bygga ett script som laddar ner svtplay saker..
<NeverW8> hmm
<Philip5> NeverW8: sådana finns ju redan
<NeverW8> Philip5: jaså? vadå? :O
<Amoz> NeverW8, pirateplay.se
<lord4163> NeverW8: sudo apt install youtube-dl && youtube-dl http://www.svt.se/kung-fury/se-program/kung-fury-avsnitt-1?autostart=true
<lord4163> NeverW8: Varsågod :)
<Philip5> lord4163: du är en riktig haxx0r du ;)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag använder youtube-viewer.
<Hund> Men det har ju iofs bara stöd för just YT.
<Philip5> Hund: så nu kan du se kung fury? ;)
<Hund> Hittade inte ens den när jag sökte där..
<Philip5> hittade vart? på youtube är den spärrad för svenskar för den visas via svt en tid
<Hund> WayofTime hade släppt en ny uppdatering av Blood Magic så jag ska leka med den ikväll. :P
<Hund> No shit.
<Hund> Jag märkte väl det.
<Hund> Jävla töntar.
<Hund> Jag bojkottar den där jävla skitfilmen.
<Hund> MÃ¥ dom brinna i helvetet!
<Hund> :D
<Philip5> om du säger så där så kommer jag starta en häxkampanj mot hund på sociala medier :P
<Hund> haha
<Hund> <3
<Philip5> ingen får prata skit om the king of fury
<Philip5> :P
<Hund> Är det du som ligger bakom den eller? :P
<Hund> Närå, det är nog en bra film.
<Philip5> kanske är jag som är producenten
<Hund> Men om SVT ska ha nå jävla ensamrätt så tänker jag bojkotta den.
<Philip5> hehe
<Hund> :D
<sireorion> einand: hej du allsmäktige är du vid datorn?
<sireorion> jag har en HP Elitebook 8540p 64bit cpu 8 gb ram men den e lite sur på att försöka installera skiten
<sireorion> vad skall man göra åt saken?
<sireorion> är det någon som helst fördel att installera en 64bit version?
 * sireorion sitter med en hel del personer i chatten men ingen är närvarande
<andol> sireorion: Jo, 64-bitars hanterar modern hårdvara bättre, framförallt minnesmässigt.
<andol> sireorion: Vad man ska göra åt saken? Ja, det berror väl lite på vad som inte vill sig? :)
<sireorion> han säger att det inte finns nåt os på minnes stickan
<sireorion> o jag säger till datorn att det finns det visst
<sireorion> då säger datorn "fuck u self" och startar om
<sireorion> vi har haft denna diskution halva kvällen nu
<sireorion> o i slut ändan så vinner datorn hela tiden
<sireorion> jag vet med säkerhet att det e en 64 bit cpu
<sireorion> men är inte säker om det e nån uefi eller va det heter
<sireorion> andol: är du här om 15 min?
<Philip5> Linda^: blir man inte underhållen inatt??
<Linda^> Hur ska jag veta när du behöver bli underhållen va?
 * Linda^ nyser i Philip5s riktning
<Linda^> *underhåller*
<Philip5> Linda^: kvinnlig intuition
<Linda^> Philip5: Jag är inte som andra kvinnor
<Linda^> (Den har ingen hört förr)
<Philip5> nä de brukar inte sitta och nattsudda på irc så här
<Philip5> 17 min kvar till matchen börjar
<Linda^> Vadå för match?
<Philip5> blir nog hårt... sitta uppe halva natten och kolla på hockey och sedan upp tidigt för att åka iväg och fira sin mor på morsdag
<Philip5> plus att jag håller på att bli förkyld med lite halsont
<Philip5> semifinalen i stanley cup
<Linda^> ring henne istället
<Philip5> nä det ska ätas middag och umgås
<Philip5> tänk om man kom undan så enkelt som med ett samtal
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> jag tänker då inte åka till göteborg bara för mors dag imorrn
<Philip5> lyxigt att ha så långt borta
<Philip5> jag måste åka 8 mil
<Philip5> för nära
<Philip5> men ändå inte så långt borta
<Linda^> haha
<Philip5> näää
<Philip5> de visar ju inte matchen på någon kanal som jag har
<Philip5> vilket antiklimax
<Philip5> matchen igår natt visade de men inte denna
<Philip5> då ger jag upp och lägger mig
<Hund> Orka stänga av datorn alltså.
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-31
<Linda^> Hund: Skäll på honom nästa gång, som den hund du är!
<Hund> Det ska jag göra!
<Hund> Det är ju så 90-tal att stänga av datorn.
<Linda^> Eller hur
<Hund> Vad gör du uppe då? Jobb eller?
<Linda^> Hund: jo
<Linda^> sen ledig fram til nästa helg
<Linda^> bara helgjobb nu
<Hund> Vad jobbar du med/som/på? :P
<Linda^> Hund: IT-tönt
<Hund> Ah
<Linda^> Hund: Och du jobbar som hund?
<Linda^> :)
<Hund> Ajjemen!
<Hund> Tufft liv må jag säga.
<Hund> Tidigare mornar.
<Hund> Brevbäraren har aldrig sovmorgon!
<Hund> Mornar?
<Hund> Hur stavas det egentligen?
<Linda^> morgonar?
<Linda^> ingen aning
<Linda^> Så det är du som alltid delar ut reklam till mig
<Linda^> din jävel
<Hund> Vi pratade om mitt liv som hund och du kopplar inte mitt skämt om brevbärare?
<Hund> :P
<Linda^> va
<Linda^> nej
<Linda^> va
<Linda^> har inte sett den.. det är en film va
<Hund> Åhh
<Hund> :D
<Linda^> Vänta
<Linda^> måste kolla
<Hund> Hundar jagar två saker.
<Hund> Bilar och brevbärare.
<Hund> Är du blond eller? ;D
<Linda^> Din mamma!
<Linda^> Jag känner väl fan inga hundar :(((
<Hund> haha
<Linda^> Känner mig mobbad här nu va
<Hund> :D
<Linda^> Inte snällt!
<Hund> haha
<Linda^> :(
 * Linda^ går och gömmer sig 
<Hund> Erkänn att det var lite kul. :D
<Linda^> Att bli mobbad? Nä.
<Hund> Jag mobbar inte. :P
<Hund> mobbas
<Linda^> :(
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag lär passa på för det är alltid jag som brainfartar hela tiden. :P
<Linda^> brainfartar
<Linda^> vilka ord du far med
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Svengelska!
<Linda^> så, hjärnfiser
<Linda^> det lät ju bättre på engelska!
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Japp
<Linda^> fattar fortfarande inte innebörden
<Linda^> Jag kanske är blond innerst inne :(
<Hund> Brainfart?
<Linda^> Eller så är du... konstig! :P
<Linda^> Ja?
<Linda^> Jag måste googla
<Hund> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Brain+Fart
<Linda^> When you are attempting to remember something very obvious, someting that you know you should know. This feeling often leads to head banging and hair pulling.
<Linda^> okej...
<Hund> Wow. Wikipedia even!
<Hund> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_fart
<Linda^> jag. Fattar. inte.
<Hund> :D
<Linda^> haha
<Hund> HAHA
<Hund> Söt du är!
<Linda^> "something that you know you should know"
<Linda^> hur kommer det ens in i något sammanhang här?
<Linda^> vava
<Hund> Alla vet väl att hundar jagar brevbäraren?
<Linda^> Alla som har hundar kanske. M
<Hund> Har du aldrig sett en tecknad film eller läst en serietidning?
<Linda^> Men nu var det väl inget som händer i fiction-världen!
<Linda^> Du finns ju på riktigt menar jag
<Linda^> du är inte direkt pluto!
<Hund> Kanske.
<Hund> Eller är jag ett AI?
<Linda^> Ja, jag vet inte. Jag vet ingenting längre :(
<Hund> :D
<Linda^> Jag får bleka håret
<Hund> haha
<Linda^> så jag passar in som blåst blondin
<Hund> Den som hade hår.. :P
<Linda^> äru flint eller vägrar du låta det växa ut bara?
<Hund> Inte flint. Men lite tunn mitt på. Växer det ut blir det ingen söt ratio på fördelningen av vare sig mängd eller tjocklek på hårstråna. :P
<Hund> Sedan är det praktiskt med kort hår. Jag kan klippa mig själv. :D
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> jag har också kort hår
<Linda^>  brukade klippa mig själv ett tag
<Linda^> :P
<Hund> Hur gick det?
<Linda^> Eftersom jag inte brydde mig så gick det bra :D
<Hund> haha
<Linda^> Gillar ändå inte när saker och ting är symmetriskt jämt
<Linda^> speciellt håret!
<Linda^> nu har jag kortare på ena sidan
<Linda^> typ sidecut, fast ändå inte
<Hund> Ah. :D
<Linda^> men ska nog spara ut
<Hund> Much hipster such wow.
<Hund> :D
<Linda^> Alltså, jag gav frisören fria händer
<Linda^> hon gav mig detta
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Nä
<Linda^> jo
<Hund> Inget fel på den frillan.
<Linda^> på riktigt!
<Linda^> hon ville först raka av på ena sidan
<Linda^> jag ville inte
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> så hon klippte kort istället.
<Hund> Jag brukade få göra sidecut på din tjejkompis.
<Hund> Aha! :D
<Linda^> men gillar frisyren. Men funderar på en förändring nu. Spara till långt hår! som jag inte haft på mååååååånga år!
<Linda^> Du kan få göra sidecut på mig också, slipper jag betala :D
<Linda^> För du är ju en snäll kompis, ELLER HUR
<Linda^> haha
<Hund> Långt hår klär alltid en dam.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag är snäll. :D
<Linda^> Jag måste nog klippa igen dock, så det blir lika långt på båda sidor
<Linda^> och sedan börja spara ut
<Hund> Ah
<Linda^> Eller så bara låter jag det vara som det är, och låter det växa som ogräs
<Hund> Peruk?
<Linda^> och fixar till sen
<Linda^> haha orka peruk
<Linda^> går väl hellre flint
<Hund> :D
<Linda^> med keps
<Linda^> eller nåt
<Hund> Fins väl inget värre än billiga peruker.
<Hund> Ser ut som en hjälm typ.
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> Men jag har väl mest haft kort hår för att jag hatar att sätta upp håret
<Linda^> O så är det bara i vägen :P
<Hund> Kan tänka mig att det krävs lite underhåll med hår.
<Linda^> Men jag ska ge det en chans nu. FÃ¥r se.
<Linda^> Jag har slutat tvätta håret med shampo
<Linda^> kör bara balsam nu.
<Hund> En annan hinner ju knappt ur duschen så är det tort. Behöver aldrig kamma det eller köpa dyra hårdvårdsprodukter osv. :P
<Linda^> utan silikoner och sånt skit i
<Hund> Aha. :)
<Linda^> mjukt och lent hår
<Linda^> :D
<Linda^> me like!
<Hund> Fast ibland kan jag bli lite avis. :P
<Linda^> Du kan få mitt hår när jag klipper mig
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> istället för peruk
<Hund> haha
<Linda^> cut/paste
<Hund> Tack!
<Hund> dd/pp
<Linda^> Se. JAG är i alla fall snäll.
<Hund> ;)
<Linda^> va?
<Hund> Vim. :P
<Linda^> jaha
<Hund> Jag är också snäll!
<Linda^> Du kalla mig blond
<Linda^> !!
<Linda^> Du har fortfarande inte sagt vad du jobbar med hller!
<Linda^> heller*
<Hund> Auto correct! Jag skulle skriva.. eh.. makalös! :D
<Linda^> Eller hur
<Linda^> Eller huur!
<Hund> haha
<Linda^> Jag tror dig
<Linda^> inte
<Linda^> :(
<Hund> Jag jobbar som.. luffare?
<Linda^> Så, arbetslös?
<Hund> Yes
<Linda^> Då kan du gå och tigga med alla andra där ute. Se vem som vinner pengar mest :D
<Linda^> snabbst
<Hund> haha
<Linda^> Du kommer förlora :(
<Hund> Tror du?
<Linda^> Vilken tur att jag låter dig klippa mig en sidecut alldeles gratis!
<Linda^> Tänk om jag hade tagit betalt va
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Du hade blivit så imponerad att du gett flera tusenmiljarder!
<Hund> mig
<Linda^> hah
<Hund> Svenska Hund, do you speak it.
<Linda^> lögner
<Linda^> så mycket har jag inte*!
<Hund> :D
<Linda^> Så äre!
<Hund> Om du säger det så. :P
<Linda^> Ja, vem ska annars säga det.
<Hund> Jadu.
<Hund> Man borde väl sova egentligen. :P
<Linda^> Mm.. typ 10!
<Linda^> imorrn bitti
<Hund> Skoj!
<Hund> Då hoppas jag på att vara vaken igen.
<Linda^> hah
<Hund> Jobbigt att sova bort dagen. :P
<Hund> Är det bara jag som blir hungrig på natten?
<Linda^> Hund: Det beror på
<Linda^> har du inte ätit under dagen? :P
<Hund> Jo. :p
<Linda^> Hund: hur längesen?
<Hund> NÃ¥gon timme sedan.
<Linda^> oj och du är hungrig redan igen?
<Hund> Jag äter som man ska på dagen. Men blir jag vaken på natten är jag fan alltid hungrig. :P
<Linda^> men även fast du åt för en timme sen, så är du hungrig igen?
<Hund> Åt för 3 timmar sedan.
<Linda^> Du sa en timme
<Linda^> eller ja "någon timme"
<Hund> Mm. :p
<Linda^> Men man ska ju äta var tredje timme så.
<Linda^> Sen "ska" man sova såhär dags
<Hund> Haha
<Linda^> men är du vaken så förbrnäner du fortfarande energi
<Linda^> så ät på du :)
<Hund> Jag äter frukost, lunch middag och kvällsfika
<Linda^> och vad äter du vid midnatt?
<Hund> Men blir jag vaken på natten brukar jag alltid äta något då med. :P
<Linda^> Jag ska nog ta och äta snart
<Linda^> har en microtallrik i frysen
<Hund> Müsli eller sådana Finn Crisp.
<Hund> Ah. :D
<Linda^> har inte ätit sen inatt
<Linda^> eller jo, jag drog förbi BK på väg hit till jobbet
<Linda^> det var 4 timmar sen jag åt
<Hund> Okej. :D
<Hund> Jag var sämst på att äta förut.
<Hund> Åt typ en gång om dagen.
<Hund> Men då var man ung. :P
<Linda^> Jag är fortfarande sämst på att äta
<Linda^> Skulle behöva någon som lagar mat åt mig, säger åt mig när jag ska äta :P
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Den lyxen hade jag gärna haft.
<Hund> Jag har så fruktansvärt dålig fantasi när det kommer till mat.
<Linda^> Skoja inte
<Linda^> äter samma sak jämt :(
<Hund> Samma här. :p
<Hund> Jag gjorde köttfärsås häromdagen. Så det blir väl det i en vecka nu.
<Linda^> jag gör aldrig så mycket på en gång :o
<Hund> 400g
<Hund> Brukar räcka till 5 portioner.
<Hund> 500g är det till och med.
<Linda^> jag delar upp mitt köttfärs och fryser in
<Linda^> Imorrn blire nog tacos för min del! :D
<Hund> Jag tillagar allting och fryser portionsbitar.
<Hund> Nice!
<Hund> Längesedan man åt tacos.
<Linda^> Jag fryser in, och tar ut den mängd jag behöver när jag ska laga maten
<Hund> Det är inge ungkarlsmat direkt.
<Linda^> haha
<Hund> Ah
<Linda^> Jag bjöd på tacos på min inflyttningsfest
<Linda^> det var uppskattat!
<Hund> Då måste du laga mat flera gånger ju. :P
<Hund> Du skulle bjudit mig med!
<Linda^> Nä, du kalla mig blond!
<Hund> Fast jag skulle aldrig våga mig till storstaden ändå. :D
<Hund> Haha
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> Vart var det du bodde
<Linda^> ?
<Linda^> Jag bor för övrigt inte direkt mitt i smeten
<Linda^> 4 mil norr om stockholm!
<Hund> NÃ¥gra mil till.
<Linda^> va
<Hund> Ja?
<Linda^> Va?
<Linda^> Var bor du?
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Vad yrar du om?
<Linda^> Jag frågar var du bor
<Hund> Norr om Stockholm. :p
<Linda^> Eftersom du inte vågar dig till storstaden, så undrar jag var du VÅGAR vara
<Linda^> Men hallå
<Hund> Haha
<Linda^> Luleå är väl också norr om stockholm
<Linda^> Men var sån dåp!
<Linda^> då*
<Hund> Haha
<recharge> morrn
<Linda^> Morrn morrn
<madbear> mörn
<andol> morgens
<recharge> Vad tror ni om det här då?   http://www.ubuntufree.com/top-5-antivirus-apps-for-ubuntu-14-04-and-14-10/
 * andol är kluven till det här med att köra anti-virus i en Linux-miljö.
<andol> Tekniskt sett finns det förstås inget som hindrar från att virus och annan malware skulle kunna cirkulera rejällt i en Linux-miljö.
<andol> Dock gör det inte det idag, varpå det är rätt oklart vilken nytta man idag har av ett anti-virus program, eller hur väl de ens kommer att vara redo för den första vågen.
<andol> Då ser jag en betydligt större vinnst i att härda Operativsystemet rent generellt, säg med MACs såsom AppArmor eller SELinux alt annan sandlådning.
<andol> På så vis får man oavsett en begränsning kring vilken skada ett elakartad program kan göra.
<andol> Särskillt då jag åtminstone i nuläget är betydligt mer oroad över att sårbarheter befintlig programvara ska utnyttjas än att någon ska smyga in ett malware på min dator via annan kanal.
<ePax> rkhunter & chkrootkit?
<andol> ePax: Vad är det med de programmen?
<ePax> andol, Det är mer logiskt att använda dessa 2 för linux än någon slags antivirus. Det var en kort svar till recharge :D
<andol> ePax: Är program som rkhunter och chrootkit ens meningsfulla i praktiken då? Kör man dem som cronn-job eller whatever så är de ju beroende utav att operativsystemte inte ljuger för dem, och att ljuga för operativsystemet är ju lite precis vad ett rootkit gör.
<andol> Sen finns det förstås specialfall då man har en misstanke, och att det kan vara värt att boota upp med en livecd och köra kontrollen därifrån.
<recharge> logiskt sett så bör man ju ha antivirus till sin dator tycker jag, men det kanske inte gäller linux då? andol
<andol> recharge: Logist sett, utifrån vadå? Logik i sig är ju bara en (sund) metod för att komma fram till en slutsats baserat på tidigare kända indata/fakta.
<recharge> tja, alltså, som tidigare xp användare använde jag antivirusprogram en hel del. Det var ju liksom en standard om man säger, andol.
<andol> recharge: Men jo, i *nuläget* är jag skeptisk till ifall kostnaden med ett antivirus överväger nyttan. Fast det är som sagt nyläget, och kan mycket väl förändra sig.
<recharge> andol: Okej. Jag försökte faktiskt få igång de flesta antivirusprogrammen på den där länken ^^ men inget verkar fungera bra för ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<andol> recharge: Du är orolig för virus, men du är inte orolig för att ladda programvara du inte tidigare hört talas om? :)
<recharge> Mmm.. dubbelmoral
<andol> Näh
<recharge> Skulle det vara så kan jag ju alltid köra en clean install igen  :)
 * recharge undrar om det finns många 'falska sidor' med ubuntu program
<recharge> Ska man installera något så ska man väl göra det främst ifrån programcentralen?
<andol> Jupp
<recharge> Vilket ibland kan vara lurigt om man ska använda skype har jag för mig - finns ju inte där, utan får tas hem ifrån deras hemsida.
<andol> recharge: Just Skype finns iofs i Canonicals partner-repo, men visst finns det specialfall.
<andol> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding_Canonical_Partner_Repositories
<recharge> andol: Hur då i deras partner-repo menar du?
<recharge> det är ju inte så att om jag lägger till repositories så hamnar plötsligt skype i programcentralen?
<recharge> men det kanske inte var så du menade.
<andol> recharge: Jo, det var så jag menade.
<recharge> andol: blir inte så för mig iaf
<recharge> kanske något jag missar
<recharge> provar omstart
<recharge> brb
<recharge> andol: jo, nu får jag upp skype i programcentralen, men hur avinstallerar jag det skype jag redan hade installerat från deras hemsida?
<recharge> okej, hittade
<recharge> http://askubuntu.com/questions/513657/how-do-i-remove-skype-4-3-from-ubuntu-14-04-lts-32-bit
<recharge> tack andol, btw  :)
<sireorion> gomörra i rutan
<Linda^> morrn morrn
<Linda^> sireorion: hängde du på dalnet back in the days?
<sireorion> japp
<sireorion> länge sen nu
<sireorion> =
<sireorion> =)
<Linda^> Ah.. tyckte jag kände igen ditt nick.
<sireorion> hehe.. vilka kanaler va du inne på?
<Linda^> sverige, sweden.. typ. Jag KAN ha haft dig på MSN back then också.
<Linda^> eller ICQ eller nåt
<sireorion> tänkte fråga hur man kollar innehållet i datorn via terminalen... har glömt bort det
<sireorion> hahah fan va illa =)
<Linda^> är väl bara att navigera runt och kika lite? Eller va?
<Linda^> eller tänkte du mer.. utrymme?
<sireorion> jag har kollat som fan men hittar det inte
<sireorion> ne typ enheterna i datorn7
<Linda^> alltså vadå kolla innehåll?
<Linda^> df?
<sireorion> sysinfo.
<Linda^> är inte helt hundra på vad du menar
<Linda^> okej
<sireorion> innan i 12.04 så kunde jag köra sysinfo i terminal men nu funkar det inte
<Linda^> http://www.binarytides.com/linux-commands-hardware-info/ nåt sånt kanske?
<sireorion> typ
<Linda^> dåså, testa nåt av odm kommandona :
<Linda^> dom*
<sireorion> lshw..
<sireorion> tack Linda^
<Linda^> det var inte jag. Bara googlade lite :P
<nwe> sireorion: lspci,cat /proc/cpu/ du kan kolla med dmidecode etc..
<sireorion> tack nwe
<nwe> och kolla info om diskar smartctl
<matachi> vilken distro kör folk?
<molgrum> hej! om man kör en mailserver hemma och ens nät går ner en period, vad händer då om någon skickar ett mail till en? ligger den och väntar eller blir det fail direkt?
<matachi> molgrum: tror det beror på klienten som skickat mejlet. I värsta fall försvinner det nog
<molgrum> ajdå, det låter inte bra :(
<molgrum> händer nämligen ett antal ggr att mitt nät går ner
<matachi> molgrum: nu är jag själv ingen serveradmin, men vad jag av serveradmins så avråder de en att köra sin egen mejlserver om man inte acceptera att vissa mejl försvinner
<matachi> med vad jag hört*
<molgrum> ok fan vad synd
<matachi> molgrum: hörde iof någon gång att man kan använda sig av en 3:e-parts tjänst för att hantera failover om ens egna server går ner, och som samlar in alla mejl under tiden tills man kommer tillbaka online. Dock minns jag inte namnet på tjänsten. Kanske om man googlar på något i stil med "dns mail failover". Men det kostar ju iof pengar då
<matachi> men som sagt, jag är ingen serveradmin så... ;P
<molgrum> aha, failover.. ska försöka komma ihåg det
<Hund> molgrum: Mailet studsar runt på nätet ett tag.
<andol> molgrum: Att köra mailserver hemma kan vara problematiskt, men inte nödvändigtvis utan den anledning matachi påstår.
<Hund> Hur kommer det sig att du vill ha en egen mailserver?
<matachi> andol: du tänker på att ISP generellt inte gillar att man kör en egen server på hemmalina?
<andol> molgrum: När någon skickar ett mail till dig så går det inte direkt via dennes klient, utan via en skickande mailservrar, och dessa försöker och försöker om igen till de lyckas, eller till det att de timear ut, vilket tenderar att vara ett par dagar.
<molgrum> Hund: rent intresse bara, vore ballt att ha sina mail privat
<Hund> Okej. :)
<matachi> själv har jag ett konto hos https://www.namecheap.com/hosting/email.aspx
<Hund> Jag kör min mail via Gandi.net.
<andol> matachi, molgrum: Lite så, fast ifall så är fallet eller ej märker man ju på hur mycket port 25 är blockad. Nej, tänker mer på att det kan vara svårt att skicka, då mottagande mailservrar i regel inte är så pigga på att ta emot från hemma-ip:n, då dessa oftast svartlistas som botnät, etc
<matachi> Hund: har sett namnet Gandi många ggr, vad är bra med den?
<matachi> andol: ah, det tänkte jag inte på
<Hund> Gandi är ett franskt företag som använder open source software och dom stödjer även vissa projekt som Debian.
<matachi> andol: man kan ju iof lägga mailservern på en VPS i sånna fall
<andol> molgrum: Sen tycker jag även att mail är lite för viktigt för att ha hemma, då det kan kännas lite jobbigt ifall ens hårdvara går sönder eller ifall ens hemmabredband är nere under en längre tidsperiod.
<andol> matachi: Det var precis det jag skulle komma till, och det är vad jag själv gör :)
<matachi> andol: nice :)
<molgrum> andol: jo sant
<matachi> Hund: nice, får kika på dem. Är inte de en domänregistrar också?
<molgrum> jag har möjlighet att ha en mailserver på en riktig server dock, kanske är smartare
<Hund> matachi: Yes.
<molgrum> med riktig menar jag att den inte går ner
<andol> molgrum: Precis som matachi just vart inne på så sparar man sig själv rätt mycket potentiell huvudvärk genom att betala sig en hundralapp i månaden för en VPS, och då veta att man bor på riktig hårdvara med en seriös uppkoppling.
<molgrum> andol: ha möjlighet till en sådan gratis ;)
<matachi> andol: Digitalocean kostar bara 5$/månaden
<molgrum> förutom domännamnet då förstås
<molgrum> har*
<andol> molgrum: Jomendåså, då är det ju ett ännu lättare beslut :)
<molgrum> ja, jag kör nog den där
<matachi> Hund: är det detta? https://www.gandi.net/domain/mail
<Hund> Yes. :)
<matachi> Hund: betalar du extra?
<Hund> Nä. Bara för domänen.
<matachi> najs
<matachi> Hund: dunno om jag orkar flytta min dock :P Lär ju bli lite downtime vilket inte är så kul
<Hund> :)
<andol> matachi: Här kan jag ha fel, men vetisjutton ifall DigitalOcean skulle vara mitt förstathandsval för just en mailserver. Med tanke på hur billiga de är och hur snabbt det går att spinna upp nya så skulle det inte förvåna mig ifall DigitalOceans ip-serier snart för samma dåliga rykte om EC2:s dito.
<matachi> andol: hade inte förvånat mig, tror iof att de har någon begränsning på mängden mejl man kan skicka som ny användare
<matachi> andol: har du använt DO till något?
<matachi> riktigt smidig tjänst IMO!
<andol> matachi: Japp, har en ownCloud-instans hos dem.
<matachi> andol: samma här :)
<K350> Äsch, är inte philly online?
<K350> Kommer ni ihåg DEFCOn från filmen War Games. Det finns ett spel för Linux..men bara den deb för feisty ..hade varit kul att spela
<K350> Koll ain här: http://download.introversion.co.uk/defcon
<K350> 100% nostalgi ! :-)
<K350> Fanken...de tgår nog inte att installera en feisty deb på en 14.04 :a :-((( Var är philly när man behöver honom osm mest?
<andol> Oj, feisty, det var ett tag sedan :)
<K350> andol: Den gick att spela  med wine..men lite segt..elle rsnarare..mycket segt
<K350> andol: Det där spelet hade jag velat ha  redan då det begav sig...bättre sent än aldrig...
<Hund> K350: na na na.. https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/defcon/ :D
<Hund> Skämt åt sido så borde du kunna kompilera det. Kika på hur pkgbuilden så ser du hur man gör det på Arch.
<Hund> Eller ja, om det nu ena kompileras. Jag antog det av gammal vana.
<Hund> Ens*
<K350> Hund: Nämen tjena ! :-D
<Hund> Morsning. :)
<K350> Det här tål att inspekteras  :-)
<K350> öff....jag tror jag väntar tills philly trillar in....
<Hund> Jag borde hitta på något spel att lira.
<Hund> Spelat ett och samma spel i hundra år. Kanske är nyttigt med variation.
<K350> Jag har inte kommit längre i spelväg än spaceinvaders, pac-man (35 år i år) och annat dito...riktiga spel alltså :-)
<K350> Hudvilket spel då?
<K350> oj
<K350> Skulle vilja ha ett gammaldags arkadspel-automat som sparbössa :-D
<Hund> Haha okej. :D
<Hund> Minecraft är det jag lirar.
<Hund> Moddat Minecraft.
<K350> No offence...men är det inte det spelet alla  ungar spelar på sina plattor?
<Hund> Haha! Det är det.
<Hund> Det är för alla åldrar. :)
<K350> Hund: Finns det spelet för Linux...mina ungar är helgalna i det
<Hund> Det är Java. Så det finns till allt.
<K350> hu..vad knöligt
<Hund> Moddat Minecraft är dock mer lämpligt för den något äldre generationen.
<K350> Eee...jaha.....?
<Hund> Knöligt? :P
<Hund> Det finns moddar som ger Minecraft nytt innehåll. Maskiner, datorer, verktyg, nya mineraler osv.
<Hund> Är du duktig på LUA kan du skriva egna program via Computer Craft i spelet.
<K350> hu rkö r jag igång en sån hr  jar fil då?
<Hund> java -jar fil.jar
<Hund> Men det borde annars bara vara att högerklick och välja att öppna den med Java.
<K350> Tack för  tips ! :-)
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-31
<hR13> Hej Alla, hur kan jag verifiera att openvpn är startat på min openwrt router ? är det någon som kan tipsa, har kört "ps w" men inget kommer upp där som har med openvpn att göra... tacksam för tips
<andol> hR13: Vad gäller "ps w" så är det inte en variant jag har helt koll på, men verkar enbart list de processer som körs som samma användare? Kan vara så att du får ett mer heltäckande svar genom att köra något i stil med "ps aux"
<andol> Sen vill du ju inte enbart verifiera att det finns en openvpn-process igång, utan även att du faktiskt har ett fullt fungerande VPN uppsatt.
<andol> Till en börja med så ska det finnas ett tun alt. tap interface uppsatt. På vanlig linux kan du lista dessa interface genom att köra ifconfig.
<andol> Därtill gissar jag att du även vill verifiera att den trafik du vill routa genom vpn:et faktiskt går den vägen. Är det så att du routar all trafik (med undantag från det lokala nätverket) är det lättast sättet antagligen att anropa någon sajt på Internet som visar ditt extern ip-nummer, och se ifall det är ditt hemma-ip som visas eller ifall det är vpn-ip:et som visas.
<andol> Exempel: curl https://who.arrakis.se/
<andol> Om tillämpbart kan du även villja utföra sagda kontroll både för IPv4 och för IPv6.
<andol> curl -4 https://who.arrakis.se/; curl -6 https://who.arrakis.se/
<andol> Fast som sagt, beror på helt i vilken omfattning du vill verifiera.
<hR13> andol, problemet är att i network så är tun interfacet uppsatt men jag får inte upp det med ifconfig -a det var därför ja undrade om det fanns något sätt att konstatera hurvida openvpn tjänsten är igång,. jag har kört en heldel openvpn förut men inte på en Openwrt burk....
<andol> hR13: Nej, just det OpenWRT-specifik är jag rädd att jag inte kan vara direkt behjälplig.
<hR13> andol, tack ändå (sorry sent svar det kom några kunder emellan )
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-01
<sleeveace> Är det någon som har tips på sveriges bästa ubuntuspegel. (se.archive.ubuntu.com funkar inte för jag får bara en (möjligen två) öppningar i brandväggen av vår säkerhetsavdelning)
<andol> sleeveace: Tja, har inte nog med data för att bedömma vilken spegel som är *bäst*, men http://ftp.lysator.liu.se/ubuntu/ har funkat bra för mig. Bonus är att den dessutom även är tillgänglig över https://, ifall man tycker sådant är trevligt.
<andol> sleeveace: Alternativt så får du hålla koll på https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors under en tid, och se vilka speglar som beter sig bra, etc.
<andol> sleeveace: Sen är jag lite smyfniken på varför er säkerhetsavdelning tycker det gör skillnad på antalet vitlistade ip-adresser, ifall ip-adresserna ifråga ändå kontrolleras utav samma aktör. Fast antar att den diskussionen inte riktigt är värd att ta?
<sleeveace> andol: Tack för svaret. Ska kolla upp om jag får med det jag behöver från lysator. Politiken håller jag mig utanför så du får fortsätta vara smånyfiken... :-)
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-03
<Apachez> hide your computers http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=11
<Hund> Lustigt.
<Zambezi> purity^: Var har din "granne" tagit vägen Purre?
<jhnwut> Hej! Dum fråga, hur kan jag ge ett script ett "namn" som jag bara kan skiva in i terminalen?
<jhnwut> Nvm, hittade instruktioner. Ber om ursäkt, trodde att jag hade googlat tillräckligt "bra".
<Groggy> jhnwut: alias?
<Groggy> Alltså, var det lösningen?
<jhnwut> Skapade bara en symlink.
<Groggy> Också ett bra alternativ
<jhnwut> Den gör vad jag vill, så jag blev nöjd. Nu stör jag mig bara på att terminalen blir kvar efter att jag startar programmet.
<jhnwut> nohup funkar, men irriterande att stänga ner terminalen manuellt ändå.
<Hund> jhnwut: Vad gör ditt script?
<jhnwut> Det är inget speciellt, det är bara ett script för att starta Teamspeak 3.
<Hund> Behöver du ett scripts för det då?
<jhnwut> Ingen aning, det var den informationen jag vart presenterad till.
<Hund> Du borde ha en fil vid namn typ teamspeak i /usr/bin/.
<jhnwut> Tankade hem deras officiella .deb och installerade det
<Hund> Och du borde ha fått en genväg i menyn för vad du nu använder för skrivbordsmiljö.
<jhnwut> Precis det jag hade hoppats på efter att jag installerade det, men hittade inget spår av det.
<jhnwut> Jag är nybörjare, så jag kanske gjorde något fel när jag installerade Teamspeak.
<Hund> Det är möjligt att du kan behöva starta om menyn för att den ska uppdateras.
<jhnwut> Ah OK, får testa det
<Hund> Och välkommen till Linux om du är nybörjare. :)
<Zambezi> jhnwut: Hett tips är pastebin.ca om du vill bifoga felmeddelande. Så skäller inte Hund  på dig. ;-)
<Hund> Jag skäller på folk oavsett vad dom gör. :P
<jhnwut> Haha, ska komma ihåg det.
<jhnwut> Ny och ny, använde Gentoo ganska frekvent runt 2004. Men tackar! Kul att vara tillbaka på Linux. :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-04
<Hund> Gentoo brukar jag leka lite med ibland. Det är en trevlig distro, men jag är fruktansvärt bortskämd med Arch.
<Hund> Så jag kommer nog aldrig att ta steget över helt.
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-05
<Spookan> bittin_: http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/archive/7.10.0/amd64/iso-cd/debian-7.10.0-amd64-netinst.iso
<Spookan> Hm fel ju hehe
<Spookan> bittin_: Knepigt, kom ju in på denna: https://www.debian.org/releases/wheezy/debian-installer/
<bittin_> Spookan: yes fick den länken av unborn i #debian nu fortsätter med jobbet nu
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-30
<lgp> hi
<lgp> hej
<itmannen> Kontroll av kanalen efter en längre tids frånvaro
<itmannen> Härligt med egen lina i rummet på äldreboendet där jag nu har min hemvist
<itmannen> Dvs. Jag har inget hem längre
<Zooklubba> på riktigt .o
<Hund> Zooklubba: Nej, han lever i the Matrix förstår du väl.
<Zooklubba> pellejöns där Hund
<Hund> :D
<peyam> nämen heeeeeeeeeeeej babisar
<peyam> vet ngn var realbout tagit vägen?
<peyam> länge sen jag såg honom,. har han skaffat sig ett jobb nu eller?
<Zooklubba> fan hund
<Zooklubba> jag vill ha ett tangentbord som är tenkeyless - använde jag den termen rätt?
<Hund> Zooklubba: Japp. :)
<Hund> Har du hittat något som intresserar dig eller?
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-31
<Zooklubba> Hund jo, men 320 dollar från wasd. inte så nice.
<Zooklubba> men funderar på wasd 88 custom build grejen. men lite svårt att se färgerna där bara
<Zooklubba> annars gillar jag ju sublime-färgerna. men dunno vad man ska göra.
<Zooklubba> solarized menar jag såklrt
<Hund> WOOT
<Hund> 320 dollar för OEM-bräda?
<Hund> Utan att ha sett det - inte värt det.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Eller ja, jag kanske inte ska var så snabb på att dömma ut. Men för de pengarna för något du köper på hyllan förväntar jag mig att du får samma prylar som med custombrädorna.
<Hund> s/på hyllan/från hyllan
<Hund> Zooklubba: ^
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-01
<Zooklubba> hm, j'siken. Hund, priset var inte helt rätt. http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard/wasd-87-key-doubleshot-abs-sky-dolch-mechanical-keyboard.html
<Zooklubba> 275/280
<Hund> Zooklubba: Jaha.
<Zooklubba> gillar färgerna :/
<Hund> Säg att du får med ett GMK-set då. :P
<Hund> GMK-seten är svindyra.
<Hund> Jag tror bara hattarna kostar närmare 200 dollar om du ska köpa dem själv.
<Hund> Men då är det ju absolut värt 3000 kr.
<Hund> :)
<Zooklubba> wtf är hattar, Hund
<Zooklubba> och varför är de så dyra
<Hund> Keycaps. :)
<Hund> Jag kallar dem hattar, det låter sött. :D
<Hund> För att det är poppis.
<Hund> Och för att det är bra kvalité.
<Hund> Det är double-shots: https://deskthority.net/wiki/Double-shot_molding
<Zooklubba> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/carbon åååh den har ju faktiskt en vettig enter-knapp. (ja, jag ser också att det är est shipping i 2018)
<Hund> Det där är SA Carbon.
<Zooklubba> säger mig ingenting
<Zooklubba> absolut nada.
<Hund> Det är därför det är bra att du frågar mig innan. :D
<Hund> https://img.zwame.pt/forum/misc/teclados/keycaps.jpg
<Hund> Spana in SP SA.
<Hund> OEM är standardprofilen som du hittar på typ alla vanliga tangentbord.
<Hund> Cherry kör jag med.
<Hund> DSA är också poppis.
<Hund> DSA är helt platt, så har du blanka hattar spelar det ingen roll på vilken row du har dem.
<Zooklubba> skillnaden är typ höjden och hur ovalen är vinklad?
<Hund> Japp
<Hund> SA är "old school".
<Zooklubba> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/keywalker-68-bluetooth-mechanical-keyboard jag diggade färgerna.
<Hund> De är höga, obekväma att skriva på och låter illa.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> DÃ¥ gillar du mina hattar. :)
<Hund> http://imgur.com/a/1ZKNk
<Hund> De är lite ljusa där dock.
<Zooklubba> http://imgur.com/a/lMA4e tycker deras tool ger så dåliga färger
<Zooklubba> för kollegans tycker jag är lite för ljus. och den ser inte lika ljus ut på bilden
<Hund> Mjo, det stämmer inte så bra överens med verkligheten.
<Zooklubba> vilket gör det sjukt irriterande
<Hund> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E-I3Cx-dik
<Hund> Nu finns det ju väldigt många variablar som spelar in när det kommer till hur ett tangentbord låter, men det borde ge dig en idé om klonk-ljudet. :P
<Zooklubba> den andra var ju förjävlig
<Hund> Det är så de låter.
<Hund> Det första chassit är ljuddämpat, så det låter ju lite bättre.
<Hund> Min rekomendation är att börja med OEM eller Cherry. :)
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-02
<Zooklubba> jag har ju ett cherry tangentbord nu Hund
<flowmode> någon som har yahoo-dumpen?
<Hund> Zooklubba: Jag syftar på profilen på hattarna. :)
<Hund> https://deskthority.net/w/images/thumb/e/e1/Cherry_vs_OEM_profile.jpg/800px-Cherry_vs_OEM_profile.jpg
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-28
<Hund> Mors
<Barre> tjo
<Hund> Du har överlevt helgen ser jag.
<Barre> typ
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag hade en bra helg, jag lyckades få tag på en ny mellanslagshatt. :P
<Barre> grattis, jag har inte haft det lika bra. Svärföräldrarna har varit på besök :/
<Hund> ahh
<Hund> Stackars. :D
<Hund> Är de elaka?
<Barre> nej, de är trevliga. Men det är lite påfrestande att ha de så nära en hel helg..
<Hund> Jag är introvert, jag vet allt om det. :D
<Hund> Det är jättetrevligt med folk, men de får gärna åka hem samma dag de kom. :D
<Barre> mitt guest-wifi hemma heter "GoHome"
<Hund> Mitt är dolt. :P
<Nafallo_> Hund: det lär heta något även om det är "dolt"
<Hund> Ja jo. :P
<HeMan> det kanske heter "dolt"?
<Hund> Mitt favoritnamn är "It hurts when IP"
<andol> Antar att det är IPv4 som gör ont?
<Hund> haha
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-30
<nginxez> Hur tar man reda på var en given person jobbar automatiskt? Utan att kontakta myndigheter eller förlita sig på LinkedIn/Facebook d.v.s.
<sptnx_> enda som skulle kunna svara på det är skatteverket genom kolla vilket företag som betalar arbetsgivaravgifter för personen
<sptnx_> men tvivlar på att det är offentliga uppgifter
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-31
<Hund> Någon här som har unika e-postadresser för olika konton och vilken väg tog ni isf?
<andol> Har en @subdomän.domän.tld som jag satt ett wildcard under, och sen väljer jag något godtyckligt för respektive konto.
<andol> I sammanhanget rätt vikrigt att lägga wildcarden under @subdomän.domän.tld istället för under @domän.tld, då de senare tenderar att "bruteforcas" rätt ordentligt utav spambottar.
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Nafallo> namn+funktion@domän.tld
<Nafallo> Hund, andol: ^--
<Hund> Egen server? Eller via domänleverantören? Eller annat?
<Nafallo> behöver du ens fråga när det är jag? :-P
<Nafallo> klart man har egen server :-)
<Nafallo> skapade min domän en månad innan första Ubuntu releasen :-D
<Nafallo> min domän är äldre än Ubuntu :-)
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-01
<Hund> Nafallo: haha
<Apachez> sptnx_: deklarationen är tyvärr allmän handling
